# Fotózás



## Melitta (2005 December 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hol tart ma a természetfotózás Magyarországon?[/FONT] *
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kalotás Zsolt[/FONT] *<HR align=left width="100%" SIZE=1>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Évek óta örömmel tapasztaljuk, hogy milyen hihetetlen az érdeklődés hazánkban a természet-fényképezés iránt. A természetfotózás reneszánszáról is beszélhetnénk, ha ennek az alig százéves kezdetekre visszatekintő alkotóművészeti ágnak valóban komoly múltja lenne. Az igazság viszont az, hogy neves természetfotós művészeink, _Vajda Ernő,_ a "növényfotográfus", _Koffán Károly,_ a nemzedékét szemléletében messze megelőző grafikus- és fotóművész, _Tildy Zoltán,_ a magyar madárfényképezés "atyja" és _Nagygyörgy Sándor,_ a vadfotó és a tájkép mestere, alig 30-50 éve még alkotókoruk virágában voltak. Ma már nincsenek közöttünk, de életművük ma is mérföldkő, igazodási pont a természetfotózás nehéz mesterségét tudatosan művelő és eredményeket is produkáló hazai természetfotós élvonal számára. Úgy tartják, hogy igazán csak az értékes, ami fogyóban van, illetve aminek szűkében vagyunk vagy leszünk. Természeti környezetünk, veszélyeztetett élővilágunk manapság éppen emiatt értékelődik fel igazán. Amíg bőven volt, természetesnek vettük. [/FONT]<CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT] </CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Globalizált világunkban lassan minden árucikké válik, és ez alól a _természet_ sem kivétel. Itt elsősorban nemcsak a természetes környezetükből rablógazdálkodással kiragadott, gazdasági szempontból fontos élőlényekre gondolok, melyeket a CITES néven ismert nemzetközi természetvédelmi szerződés próbál megóvni a határokon átterjedő kereskedelem korlátozásával, hanem azokra az élményekre is, melyeket csak a _természettől_ kaphatunk meg, ha elég kitartóak, szemfülesek és felkészültek vagyunk. Az új iparág, az ökoturizmus éppen napjainkban épül ki a világ minden táján, ott, ahol az ember még nem degradálta visszafordíthatatlanul a környezetét. Fél évszázaddal ezelőtt még nem hittük volna, hogy a több ezer kilométer távolságban élő emberek csak azért zarándokolnak el a világ egy távoli pontjára, hogy személyesen figyelhessék meg a vízsugarakat fúvó cetet, a világ veszélyeztetett fajait szimbolizáló óriás pandát, a kipusztulás szélére sodródott orangutánt, a hegyi gorillát vagy a túzokot. Harminc éve még nem gondoltuk volna, hogy az emberek egy része megspórolt pénzét arra költi, hogy a szabadban élő madaraknak, lepkéknek minél több faját láthassa. Persze, a természet iránt érdeklődők többsége megelégszik az alkalmi kirándulásokkal, a szabadság élményével, amit a buja természet, a tiszta levegő, a világ zajától való távolság jelent. Ha ehhez egyéb is társul, az már csak ráadás. Az apróbb és a nagyobb titkok felfedezése, pláne meglesése nem mindenki számára evidencia. Aki a megfigyelés élményével akar gazdagabb lenni, annak sok mindenről kell lemondania. Erre, persze, már nem mindenki hajlandó, ezért is van nagy sikere a természetfilmes tv-műsoroknak, a természetet bemutató fotóskönyveknek és a természetfotó-kiállításoknak. A filmes és a természetfotós az, aki tálcán kínálja a természet esszenciáját a denaturált városlakóknak. Bármi is legyen a motiváció - atavizmus, nosztalgia -, nagyon ritka az olyan ember, aki érdektelenül megy el a természetet ábrázoló képek előtt. [/FONT]<CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT] </CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]És írjunk azokról is, akik ezeket a képeket elkészítik és bemutatják. Őket nevezzük természetfotósoknak, pedig nincs közöttük senki, akinek ez lenne a szakmája, amely a megélhetését biztosítja. A legkülönbözőbb foglalkozást űzik. Van közöttük orvos, állatorvos, mérnök, tanár, köztisztviselő, biológus, tűzoltó, hivatásos természetvédő, vállalkozó, tanuló, és még hosszan sorolhatnánk az érdekesebbnél érdekesebb foglalkozásokat. Egy valamiben azonban nagyon hasonlóak: mindennél többre becsülik a természet szeretetét. A természetfotózás a természet szeretetéből ered, de ma már a fotóművészet egyik különleges ága. Magas szintű műveléséhez ugyanis a tehetségen, a művészi talentumon túl átlagon felüli kitartás is kell, és nem ritkán kivételes bátorság. Az, hogy valaki ezen a területen eredményt érjen el, szükséges még az elméleti és gyakorlati biológiai felkészültség, a természetben a magabiztos eligazodás. Nem lehet jó természetfotós az, akiben nincs elegendő türelem, tapintat és természet iránti alázat. Napjainkban azonban már nem elég, ha valaki mindezen feltételeknek megfelel. A természetfotózást egyre inkább szorítják az anyagi korlátok is, hiszen a jó kép készítéséhez szükséges technikai felszerelést (fényképezőgépeket, objektíveket, vakukat, kioldókat, állványokat, lessátrakat és az egyéb elengedhetetlen technikai segédeszközöket, például távcsövet, csónakot, terepjáró gépkocsit) és a jó minőségű nyersanyagot (filmet) egyre többen csak nagy lemondások árán képesek megszerezni munkájukhoz. A természetfotózás a fotográfia más területeihez viszonyítva időigényes is, hiszen egy-egy ritka természeti pillanat méltó megörökítésére nemritkán napokat, éveket kell várnia az alkotónak. Elmondható, hogy ha minden alapfeltétel adott, a szerencsének még mindig meghatározó szerepe lehet a végső termék, a művészi fotó létrejöttében. A természetfotózásban fellelhetők az őskori ember zsákmányolási hajlamai is, de ez a vadászat már nem véres terítékre hozást, nem az életben maradásért folytatott küzdelmet jelenti, hanem a pillanat megőrzésére, konzerválására irányuló tevékenységet. A természetfotósok szinte kivétel nélkül elhivatott emberek, akiket - talán nem is minden ok nélkül - különcnek tartanak. Egyvalamiben, az önzetlenségükben azonban nagyon hasonlóak egymáshoz, műveiket nem elsősorban maguknak alkotják, hanem - ha tudat alatt is - a köznek szánják. Akkor elégedettek és boldogok igazán, ha lencsevégre kapott élményeiket megoszthatják másokkal. [/FONT]<CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT] </CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az Év Természetfotósa pályázatot a Magyar Természetfotósok Szövetsége (naturArt) első alkalommal 1993-ban írta ki. A pályázat akkor még csak a Magyar Madártani Intézet centenáriumi ünnepségének "szatellit"-programja volt _Csodálatos madárvilág_ néven. Oly nagy sikere lett azonban, hogy attól kezdve minden évben megrendezik. Tartalmilag persze sokat változott, folyamatosan alakult. Mintaként a világsikert elérő nagy nemzetközi természetfotós-pályázat, a londoni _Natural History Museum_ és a _BBC Wildlife Magazine_ által 1964 óta kiírt _Wildlife Photographer of the Year _szolgált, amelynek alapján a kiíró naturArt megfogalmazta, hazai viszonyokra alkalmassá tette a magyar pályázatot. A Környezetvédelmi Minisztérium és a Dunapack Papír- és Csomagolóanyag Rt. pedig évről évre jelentős összeget áldozott a pályázatok megvalósításához. Ma már elmondhatjuk, hogy a kiírók hagyományteremtési szándéka valósággá vált. A pályázat sikere adott erőt és kitartást a szervezőknek ahhoz, hogy a pályázat kategóriáit kiterjesszék, és évről évre - idén immár tizennegyedik alkalommal - egyre színvonalasabban és sikeresebben megrendezzék ezt a mára legjelentősebbnek számító hazai természetfotós-seregszemlét. Míg a nyolcvanas években évente 2-4 kisebb és egy nagyobb országos természetfotó-pályázat volt Magyarországon, ma már csupán egyetlen nagy, országos fotópályázat van, ahol bemutatkozhatnak a természetfotósok. 1996-ban a magyar természetfotózás 50. évfordulóján a hazai természetfotózásban meghatározó két szervezet, a naturArt és a Nimród Fotóklub közösen írta ki a pályázatot, de ez az összefogás a pályázat megrendezésében csupán két évig tartott. Hat év szünet után a Nimród Fotóklub ismét csatlakozott az Év Természetfotósa pályázathoz, amely napjainkra - minden egyéb hazai fotópályázatot megelőzve - a legnagyobbá vált. Az indulók száma évente 110-150 között változik, és több mint 3000 pályaművet nyújtanak be. A képeket a neves fotóművészekből és természetfotósokból álló zsűri bírálja. A szponzorok és támogatók jóvoltából a pályázat megvalósításának összköltsége közelíti a 10 millió Ft-ot, a pályázat díjalapja pedig meghaladja a 3 millió Ft-ot. A kiírók 2003-tól a kiállítás teljes anyagát gyönyörű album formájában is kiadják. [/FONT]<CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT] </CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Néhány éve már a magyar olvasók is megismerhetik a _Wildlife Photographer of the Year_ világpályázat anyagából kiadott albumot, és a díjazott képeket, alkotókat összevethetik a magyar pályázat nyertes képeivel. Higgyék el, nem az elfogultság mondatja velem a verdiktet; a két pályázat képeinek színvonala között ma már nincs igazán nagy különbség. Az elmúlt években a BBC pályázata nem múlt el magyar sikerek nélkül, 2-5 magyar szerző minden évben nyer díjat az angol pályázaton, bizonyítva ezzel, hogy a magyar természetfotózás lépést tart a világgal. Az egyik legsikeresebb magyar pályázó egyben az egyik legfiatalabb is. _Máté Bence,_ a pusztaszeri fiatalember, aki ötödik éve egyeduralkodónak számít a korosztályában Magyarországon, négy évvel ezelőtt, 15 évesen nyert díjat a világpályázaton. A következő évben már nem hivatalos világbajnok is lett a 17 évesek között, hiszen Londonban elnyerte az Év Ifjú Természetfotósa címet. Azóta is minden évben díjazzák képeit. 2004-ben ugyanaz a képe, az _Egy falat hús..._ kapott elismerést a BBC-pályázaton, amelyik elnyerte itthon a Madarak kategória első díját. Érdekes, hogy _Kiss Gábor_ - aki 2004-ben itthon megkapta az Év Természetfotósa kitüntető címet - ugyanazon fotójával, a _Sárkányos tölgylevél_lel a BBC-pályázaton is sikert aratott, amelyik itthon a Magyar Fotóművészek Szövetségének plakettjét nyerte. Bár Magyarországnak nincs tengere, búvárfotósaink nevét mégis jól ismerik a nemzetközi természetfotós börzéken. Például _Dombovári Tiborét,_ aki2003-ban a búvárfotósok meghívásos világbajnokságán összetett első helyet érdemelt ki, előtte pedig 2002-ben itthon elnyerte az _Év Természetfotósa _címet. Úgy tűnik, külföldön és nálunk is hasonló értékek alapján döntenek a bírálók a képek sorsáról. Az eredménynek összevetése alapján kimondhatjuk ismét, hogy a magyar természetfotósok jó úton haladnak, tartják, erősítik megszerzett előkelő helyüket a nemzetközi élvonalban. Nem véletlen, hogy a párizsi természetfotós _Grand Prix_-n, a német GDT pályázatán, a legnagyobb európai természetfotós-seregszemlének számító Glantzlichter pályázaton, vagy a közelmúltban Belgiumban kiírt nemzetközi _Aves _természetfotós-versenyen is rendre az élvonalban végeztek hazánk fiai; _Forrásy Csaba, Daróczi Csaba, Takács Gábor, Nagy Csaba, Berta Béla, Berta László, Novák László és Vadász Sándor._ [/FONT]<CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT] </CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A múlt év természetfotós termése különösen kiemelkedő volt, hiszen 2004-ben a Találkozás a Természettel - az Év Természetfotósa pályázatra 143 pályázó 3794 pályamunkát küldött be, megdöntve ezzel minden hazai csúcsot. A horribilis nagyságú képanyagot két napon keresztül - több mint 24 órán át - bírálta a hazai fotóművészet és a természetfotózás avatott szakembereiből álló kilenctagú zsűri. Nem volt egyszerű a feladat. A beküldött képanyagból akár három színvonalas kiállítást is össze lehetett volna állítani. Különösen öt kategória volt "erős". A Madarak, az Emlősök, a Vadon élő növények és gombák, a Kompozíció, forma és kísérletezés és a Tájak kategóriába érkezett hihetetlenül nagy számú pályamunka, melyek között nagyon sok volt nemzetközi színvonalú, és még több tanúskodott kiforrott egyéni látásmódról. Az elmúlt évekhez viszonyítva meglepetésre kevesebb pályázó próbált szerencsét a Napnyugtától napkeltéig és a Víz az élet forrása kategóriákban, de díjat nyerni itt is csak technikailag tökéletes, újszerű képpel lehetett. A múlt évben első alkalommal tematikus kategóriát is megjelöltek a kiírók. Sajnos a Humor a természetben kategória sem bővelkedett képekben, illetve az ide beküldött fotók nagy része szokványos megközelítéssel élt, kevés volt az eredeti ötlet. [/FONT]<CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT] </CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A nyilvános zsűrizés során az _Eifert Jánosból, Gilicze Bálintból, Kalotás Zsoltból, Kármán Balázsból, Korbely Attilából, Rák Józsefből, Tóth Istvánból, Vizur Jánosból, Zsila Sándorból _álló bírálóbizottságvégül is44 pályázó 127 képét választotta ki a kiállításra. A 32 kategóriadíjból, a 13 különdíjból és a 3 nagydíjból 20 pályázó részesült. A Természet Világa különdíját - immár sokadszor - _Somodi Ferenc_ érdemelte ki _Jégzománc _című felvételével. A befagyott tavacska miniatűr jégtábláján keresztül búcsúzó napsugarak egészen különös fénygyűrűket rajzoltak a buborékosan megfagyott jég felületére, amit a felkészült fotós igen látványos felvételen örökített meg. _Somodi Ferencet_ a természetfotós-szakma a makrotémák mestereként ismeri. [/FONT]<CENTER>
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT] </CENTER>[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A fődíjat, az Év Természetfotósa címet 2004-ben _Kiss Gábor_ nyerte el, aki bár eredetileg búvárfotósként kezdte pályáját, ma már szinte a természetfotózás minden területén kiemelkedő alkotásokra volt képes. Az általa megszerzett 6 kategóriadíj és a 3 különdíj minden tekintetben elismerésre méltó. Akárcsak Máté Bence teljesítménye, aki sorozatban negyedik alkalommal nyerte el az Év Ifjú Természetfotósa címet, de emellett a felnőttek között 2 kategória első díját és 3 különdíjat is "begyűjtötte". Az Év Természetfotója díjat _Daróczi Csaba_ nyerte el egy befagyott csatornát és az azt kísérő galériaerdőt bemutató varázslatos légi fotójával. A pályázat képeiből rendezett kiállítást _Tardy János_ címzetes egyetemi tanár, az Európai Természetvédelmi Központ alelnöke nyitotta meg 2004. december 4-én. Hosszú perceken keresztül lehetne lelkendezni a MOM Palace mozi bemutatóterében nyílt kiállítás képeiről, de helyhiány miatt erre sajnos nincs lehetőség. Így csak egy szűk válogatással igyekezhetünk kedvet csinálni a kiállítás megtekintéséhez és az Év Természetfotósa - Magyarország album elmélyült átlapozásához[/FONT]


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 15)

Gyonyoru kepek
http://www.wildthingsphotography.com/detected.php?page=&pass=


----------



## lampard (2006 November 9)

Én ma néztem meg ezeket a képeket, de tényleg gyönyörűek!


----------



## Bikfic (2007 Január 15)

Igaz hogy az én képeim nem művésziek, de szívesen megosztom veletek az élményeimet.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Digitális kép*

Hello! Akiket jobban érdekel a fényképezés és még nagyon kezdők, azoknak szeretnék némi segítséget nyújtani, innen-onnan a Nagy Világból:

*www.fotovilag.hu hívom ez úttal segítségül:

*  Analóg és digitális, a felbontás, a nyomtatható képméret * 

*Kezdjük az elején
*Az utóbbi évtizedek információs forradalmának kulcsszava a digitalizálás (digit: számjegy). Kiderült, hogy a hagyományos formában lévő információk, a szövegek, hangok, képek stb. számjegyekkel való leírása jelentős gyakorlati előnyökkel jár. A hagyományos képek mindig valamilyen szemmel is érzékelhető módon jelennek meg. A rajzok, festmények vagy fényképek látható információját különböző fényvisszaverésű festékanyagok hordozzák. A kép egy kis részének, elméletileg egy pontjának színe vagy világossága arányos, más kifejezéssel analóg az adott ponton lévő festékanyag fényvisszaverő tulajdonságával, azaz a színével. Ebben az összefüggésben a világosság is a szín egyik tulajdonsága. Ezért szokták a hagyományos képeket analóg képeknek nevezni.








Analóg kép és részlete

 Ha a kép egyes pontjainak színét egy-egy számjeggyel határozzuk meg, akkor a képen lévő látható információ egy hosszú számsorrá alakul. Ez a számsor már "emészthető" az informatikai eszközök számára. Ezek az eszközök a számítógép, a telefonvonal, a digitális adathordozók és társaik. Az eredeti információ számjegyekké való alakítása a digitalizálás. Azt a számsort, ami egy adott kép információit hordozza, az eszközök egy csomagként kezelik. Ezt a csomagot adatállománynak vagy képfájlnak nevezzük. A képekből tehát adatok lesznek. A kép adatállománya számítógéppel módosítható, kommunikációs vonalakon továbbítható, adathordozókon tárolható, illetve különböző eszközökkel ismét látható képpé alakítható. A filmeken vagy papírképeken lévő látványt erre a célra készült berendezésekkel, szkennerekkel digitalizálhatjuk. A valós látvány digitális képpé alakításának eszköze a digitális fényképezőgép. Tehát a szkenner vagy a digitális kamera "bemenetén" a látvány van, "kimenetén" pedig a számjegyekből álló képállomány.

*Pixelek*
A filmen lévő (ezüstalapú) kép kisebb-nagyobb méretű szemcsékből áll. A hagyományos fekete-fehér fotóanyagokon a képet ezüstszemcsék alkotják. A színes vagy monokróm (chromogenic) filmek, illetve papírképek színezékszemcsékből állnak. Ezek elhelyezkedése a felületen véletlenszerű, egyenetlen, szórt. A képi információt hordozó szemcsék szabálytalan elhelyezkedése a látvány szempontjából előnyös.
A filmen lévő képi információ alapegysége elméletileg a szemcse. A szemcsék mérete filmfajtánként változó, és meglehetősen nagy különbségeket mutat. A színes filmen az alapszíneket három egymás alatt elhelyezkedő réteg hordozza. Egy elméleti képpontban tehát mind a három alapszín jelen van. Minthogy a három réteg szemcséi nem pontosan fedik egymást, ezért a gyakorlatban egyfajta statisztikai átlagnak megfelelő területet tekinthetünk teljes színű képpontnak.













Digitális kép és részlete


A digitális kép ezzel szemben teljesen kötött szerkezetű. Kinagyítva egymás melletti kis négyzeteket látunk szabályos sorokban és oszlopokban elrendezve. Ezek a kis négyzetek a pixelek. Ez a kifejezés az angol Picture és Element (kép, elem) szavakból származik úgy, hogy a két szó első két betűjét tartalmazza, köztük egy x betűvel. Minthogy a digitális képnek nincs ennél kisebb információt hordozó része, ezért a pixelt magyarul nyugodtan nevezhetjük képpontnak. Egy adott pixel egész felülete azonos színű, azon belül nincsenek színkülönbségek.

*A kettes számrendszer*
A hétköznapi életben a tízes számrendszert használjuk. Ebben a nullától a kilencesig összesen tízféle számjegy van. Az informatikában a kettes számrendszer honosodott meg, mert ez csak kétféle számjegyet használ. Ezek a 0 (nulla) és az 1 (egy). Ezek kombinációjával is kifejezhető minden érték, csak a számsor hosszabb lesz, mint tízes számrendszerben. Például a 245 kettes számrendszerben így néz ki: 11110101. Tehát a 245 a tízes számrendszerben és az 11110101 a kettes számrendszerben ugyanazt a mennyiséget jelöli. A kettes számrendszerben minden számjegy, amivel meghosszabbítjuk a számsort, megkétszerezi a kifejezhető értékek mennyiségét. Egy nyolcjegyű számnak 256-féle értéke lehet, egy kilencjegyűnek 512. A kettes számrendszerben a számjegyeket bitnek nevezzük. Kialakult egy másik fogalom is, a nyolc bitből álló számsoré; ennek a neve bájt (byte). Ezeket a kifejezéseket a későbbiekben sokszor fogjuk használni.
Egy valós kép digitalizálásához elméletileg két műveletet kell elvégezni. Az egyik a felület felosztása pixelekre, a másik az egyes képpontok színének meghatározása. A pixelekre osztást úgy kell elképzelni, hogy a képre egy négyzethálót helyezünk. Ebben a felosztásban minden hálószem egy pixel.
Második lépés az egyes pixelek színének meghatározása. Praktikusan minden színnek kell adni egy számot. Így jön létre végül is az a számsor, ami a kép információit hordozza, és amiből a látható kép később visszaállítható. Olyan az egész, mint egy titkosírás. Szokták is a műveleteket kódolásnak, illetve dekódolásnak nevezni.
A kép információit hordozó számsor a képfájl. Ezen belül az információk elrendezésének többféle szabványa van, ezeket a szabványokat hívják formátumoknak. Az egyes számítógépes képfeldolgozó programok számos fájlformátumot ismernek és tudnak kezelni. Egyes formátumok széles körben elterjedtek, másokat csak egy-egy adott program ismer.

*Felbontás* 
A digitális képek egyik jellemző adata a felbontás. Ennek értéke annál nagyobb, minél több pixel alkotja a képet. A nagyobb felbontású képen több részlet jelenik meg, így több információt hordoz az eredeti látványról. A "pixel-1" kép vízszintesen 8, függőlegesen 6 pixelből áll. Ezen nem ismerhető fel az eredeti motívum. A "pixel-2" képen vízszintesen 15 pixel van, a "pixel-3" képen 20. Még ezek sem mutatják meg a témát. A "pixel-4" kép vízszintesen 30, a "pixel-5" 50 négyzetből áll. Ezen már valami dereng. A "pixel-6" képet vízszintesen 100 képpont alkotja. Ezen már felismerhető a motívum, de nem fotószerű élességgel. A legnagyobb felbontású képen vízszintesen 580 pixel van. Itt már nem látszanak a pixelek.











A felbontást számszerűen is meg lehet határozni. Erre több lehetőség van, és a gyakorlatban is többféle módszert vagy mértékegységet használunk.



Az egyik lehetőség, ha a képet vízszintesen és függőlegesen alkotó pixelek számát adjuk meg. Például 1500x2000 képpont. Ez összesen hárommillió. A digitális fényképezőgépeknél elterjedt a megapixelben (millió pixelben) meghatározott felbontás. Például 3 megapixel. A megapixeles meghatározás egyfajta egyszerűsítés, nem utal egyértelműen a képet alkotó vízszintes és függőleges képpontok konkrét számára. Lehet például 1250x2640 képpont is. A digitális fényképezőgépeknél azért terjedt el ez a meghatározási forma, mert itt nem egy geometriai nagyságában megfogható, például centiméterben mérhető képről van szó. A fizikai méretet csak utólag, a nyomtatáskor vagy a monitoron való megjelenéskor veszi fel a kép.
Ha a képet kinyomtatjuk, akkor a képpontok száma hatással van a készíthető nyomat méretére. Egy bizonyos nagyításnál a pixelek láthatóvá válnak a képen. Ezért a több képpontból álló eredeti állományról nagyobb kép készíthető.
Azt a kifejezést, hogy "felbontás", a szkennelésnél és a nyomtatásnál is használjuk, de itt általában más összefüggésben. Ezzel majd a szkennelésről és a nyomtatásról szóló fejezetben foglalkozunk részletesebben.

*Nyomtatható képméret* 
Annak, akinek van tapasztalata a filmes fényképezésben, de nem ismeri a digitális kép természetrajzát, a fényképezőgépek megapixelben megadott felbontási értékei nem sokat mondanak. Azt, hogy melyik filmről mekkora képet lehet nagyítani, a fotósok általában tapasztalatból tudják. Ezért közelebb visz a gyakorlathoz, ha azt mutatjuk be, hogy egy adott pixelszámú digitális állományból mekkora képet lehet megfelelő minőségben nyomtatni.
Itt azonban bejön egy alapvető bizonytalansági tényező, ez pedig a megfelelő minőség fogalma. A kép élessége, a felületek tisztasága és a hasonló vizuális tényezők azonos felbontású képek esetén is nagyon eltérőek lehetnek. Ez nagymértékben függ a fényképezőgép objektívjétől, képérzékelőjétől, jelfeldolgozó processzorától és a feldolgozást végző szoftvertől. Ezért itt most a lehető legjobb minőségű digitális kép meglétét feltételezzük, csak a pixelek mennyiségével foglalkozunk.
A nyomtatható méretnél a nyomtatás felbontásából kell kiindulni. Ennek elterjedt mértékegysége a dpi (dot per inch). Ebben az összefüggésben ez azt jelenti, hogy az eredeti kép hány pixele helyezkedik el a nyomat egy col (2,45 cm) hosszúságú szakaszán.
A nyomdaipar és a digitális laboratóriumok alapszabványa a 300 dpi. Ez azonban jelentős redundanciát tartalmaz. A gyakorlatban közelről szemlélve a 250 dpi felbontású képen sem láthatóak a pixelek. Ha a képet egy kicsit távolabbról nézzük, akkor a 200 vagy a 150 dpi is megfelelő. Ha a nyomat kiállítási célból a falra kerül, akkor a 100 dpi felbontás sem hat zavaróan. Természetesen ebbe az egyéni igények, elvárások is beleszólnak.

A könyvben elhelyeztem egy képsorozatot a nyomtatási felbontások szemléltetésére. Ezeken a képeken jól megfigyelhető, hogy melyik kimeneti felbontás hogyan jelenik meg nyomtatásban. A képsorozaton egy eredeti, digitális fényképezőgéppel készült kép részlete látható különböző nyomtatási felbontások szerint beállítva. Természetesen ez csak a nyomtatott könyvben ad valós látványt. Itt az interneten keresztül csak egy PDF állománnyal próbálom meg ezt illusztrálni. A legkisebb felbontások között éles monitort használva itt is megfigyelhető a különbség. 




A képre kattintva PDF formátumban megnézhetők a Digitális fényképezés könyvnek azok az oldalai, amelyeken a különböző kimeneti felbontással nyomtatott képek vannak. (2,3 MB)

Az alábbi táblázatban összefoglaltam a fényképezőgépek leggyakoribb felbontási értékeit, a hozzájuk tartozó jellemző pixelméreteket és az ezekből nyomtatható képek nagyságát különböző nyomtatási (kimeneti) felbontások mellett. A megapixelben megadott érték mindig kerekítve van. Ez csak a vásárlók hozzávetőleges tájékoztatását szolgálja. A készített kép konkrét pixeleinek száma géptípusonként eltérő. A táblázatban egy jellemző érték szerepel. A nyomtatható képméretnél az egyszerűség kedvéért csak a kép hosszabb oldala van feltüntetve, az is kerekítve.


<table border="1" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="580"> <tbody> <tr> <td>Megapixel</td> <td>Konkrét pixelszám</td> <td> Nyomtatható méret 
300 dpi-nél​</td> <td>Nyomtatható méret
200 dpi-nél</td> <td>Nyomtatható méret 
150 dpi-nél</td> <td>Nyomtatható méret
100 dpi-nél</td></tr> <tr> <td>*2 Mpx*</td> <td>1600x1200</td> <td>13 cm </td> <td>19 cm </td> <td>26 cm </td> <td>39 cm</td></tr> <tr> <td>*3 Mpx* </td> <td>2048x1536</td> <td>16 cm</td> <td>24 cm</td> <td>32 cm</td> <td>48 cm</td></tr> <tr> <td>*4 Mpx*</td> <td>2272x1704</td> <td>18 cm</td> <td>27 cm</td> <td>36 cm</td> <td>54 cm</td></tr> <tr> <td>*5 Mpx*</td> <td>2592x1944</td> <td>22 cm</td> <td>33 cm</td> <td>44 cm</td> <td>66 cm</td></tr> <tr> <td>*6 Mpx*</td> <td>3072x2084</td> <td>26 cm</td> <td>39 cm</td> <td>52 cm</td> <td>78 cm</td></tr> <tr> <td>*8 Mpx*</td> <td>3264x2448</td> <td>28 cm</td> <td>42 cm</td> <td>55 cm</td> <td>83 cm</td></tr> <tr> <td>*11 Mpx*</td> <td>4064x2704</td> <td>34 cm</td> <td>51 cm</td> <td>68 cm</td> <td>102 cm</td></tr></tbody></table> 
Ebből az szűrhető le, hogy egy jó képminőségű 3 megapixeles fényképezőgép képállományából maximális minőségben 10x15 cm-es, jó minőségben 18x24 cm-es nagyítást lehet készíteni. A 6 megapixeles fényképezőgép "papírforma" szerint 26 cm hosszúságú nyomdai kivitelezést tesz lehetővé. Saját tapasztalataim szerint azonban, ha a felvétel egyébként optimális (expozíció, színmélység, élesség stb.), akkor a 30 cm hosszabb oldalú nyomatnál, azaz A4 méretnél sem látszanak a pixelek. Fotókiállításon a falra helyezve ugyanezzel a fényképezőgéppel 80x60 cm méretű kép is megfelelő lehet.





Nagyítások méretének összehasonlítása azonos nyomtatási felbontás mellett (csak az arányokat érzékelteti).


Következő rész: Színmélység, színcsatornák
<hr> 


Ez a cikk részlet a Digitális fényképezés az alapoktól a szakmai ismeretekig című könyvből.

Megrendelhető a kiadótól árkedvezménnyel.

A könyv bemutató oldala *ITT MEGTEKINTHETŐ
*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Digitális kép 2.rész*

Színmélység, színcsatornák 

*Színmélység*
A digitális képnél a pixelek színét a képfájlban egy kettes számrendszerbeli szám írja le. A különböző digitális képeknél ez a számsor különböző hosszúságú lehet. A kép információtartalma, minősége szempontjából nem közömbös, hogy hány számjegy áll rendelkezésre a színek leírásához. Minél több számjeggyel (bittel) definiáljuk egy képpont színét, annál több szín jelenhet meg az adott képen. Egy képen csak annyi szín lehet, amennyit az egyes pixelek színét meghatározó számjegyek hosszúsága lehetővé tesz. A színmélység (bitmélység) a pixelek színét leíró számjegyek (bitek) mennyiségére utal. A színmélységet a képpontokat definiáló bitek számával adják meg. Szerencsére ebben a dologban nincs sok variáció, mert a gyakorlatban kialakultak bizonyos szabványok. Például lehet a kép 1, 8, 16 vagy 24 bites. Ritkábban ennél nagyobb színmélységű képeket is használnak, például 32, 36, 42 vagy 48 biteseket.

Az egybitesnek nevezett képek pixeleinek színét csak a nullával vagy az egyes számmal jelölhetjük. Ezért az ilyen képeken csak kétféle szín lehet jelen. Például a fehér és a fekete. Egybites színmélységgel vonalas rajzokat vagy szöveges dokumentumokat szoktak tárolni.





1 bit = 2<sup>1 </sup>= 2. Az ilyen képen csak kétféle színű lehet minden pixel

Az egybitesnek nevezett képek pixeleinek színét csak a nullával vagy az egyes számmal jelölhetjük. Ezért az ilyen képeken csak kétféle szín lehet jelen. Például a fehér és a fekete. Egybites színmélységgel vonalas rajzokat vagy szöveges dokumentumokat szoktak tárolni.





2 bit = 2<sup>2</sup> = 2x2 = 4. Itt összesen négyféle szín valamelyikét vehetik fel a pixelek. Ezért a képen csak négyféle szín lehet.

Egyes esetekben 8 bites színmélységet használnak. Nyolc bináris számjegynek - mint említettük - 256-féle értéke lehet. Ez 256 szín visszaadását teszi lehetővé. Például a fekete-fehér fényképeknek megfelelő digitális képek a fekete és a fehér színt is beleértve 256 szürke árnyalatot tartalmaznak. A fekete-fehér fényképnek megfelelő digitális képeket szaknyelven szürke árnyalatosnak vagy szürke skálásnak (gray scale) hívjuk. A 0 (nulla) érték jelenti a feketét, a 255 a teljesen fehéret. A köztük lévő tartomány 254 tónusra van felosztva. A nullától kezdve az egyre nagyobb számokhoz egyre világosabb tónus tartozik. Ezzel a módszerrel nyolc bit segítségével minden pixel árnyalatát (világosságát) meg lehet határozni. A 256 árnyalat tökéletesen elegendő a tónusgazdag fekete-fehér fényképek visszaadására.





4 bit = 2<sup>4</sup> = 2x2x2x2 = 16. A négybites képeknél 16 szín áll rendelkezésre. Ezzel grafikai hatású képeket lehet létrehozni. 





8 bit = 2<sup>8</sup> = 256. Ennél a színmélységnél a pixelek 256 szín valamelyikét vehetik fel. Régen voltak monitorok, amelyek csak ennyi színt tudtak kezelni. Az interneten vagy egyes multimédiás alkalmazásoknál ma is használják ezt a színmélységet.





24 bit = 2<sup>24</sup> = 16 777 216. A színes fényképek megjelenítésére használt 24 bites színmélységnél a képen több mint 16 millió szín szerepelhet. Ez biztosítja a teljesen fotószerű színvisszaadást.





8 bit = 2<sup>8</sup> = 256. A szürkeárnyalatos színmód is 8 bites. Itt azonban tarka színek helyett 256 szürkeárnyalat szerepel a képen. Fekete-fehér fényképek megjelenítésére tökéletesen alkalmas.

*Színcsatornák
*Minden valós szín meghatározható három megfelelően megválasztott színnel vagy más három adattal. Ezek az adatok azonban különbözőek lehetnek. Ennek megfelelően a színek meghatározásának különböző módjai lehetségesek. Egy adott képfájl mindig egy adott módot használ. A grafikai programokkal a kép általában átalakítható az egyik módból a másikba. Az egyes módokat a képek különböző felhasználási területeihez, azok igényeinek megfelelően alakították ki. Például más színkezelést igényel a nyomdaipar és mást a színes televízió.
*RGB* (Red, Green, Blue) - vörös, zöld, kék összetevők arányával határozzuk meg a színt. 
*HSB* (Hue, Saturation, Brightness) - színezet, telítettség, világosság.
*CMYK* (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow, Black) - kékeszöld, bíbor, sárga, fekete.
*Lab* (Lightness, a, b) világosság, zöld-bíbor különbség, kék-sárga különbség. 




R - vörös színcsatorna





G - zöld színcsatorna





B - kék színcsatorna

A szín meghatározása a gyakorlatban úgy történik, hogy az egyes alapszínek értékeihez számokat rendelnek. Az RGB módban például külön-külön számszerűen meghatározzák az adott szín vörös, zöld és kék összetevőinek mértékét. Ebből a meghatározásból az egyik alapszín és annak értéke jelent egy színcsatornát. Az RGB módú kép színeit tehát a vörös, zöld és kék színcsatorna értékei definiálják. (Erről konkrétabban a 24 bites kép című résznél esik szó.) A számítógépek monitorai az RGB színmódot használják. A monitor képernyőjén a képet különböző erősséggel világító pontok alkotják. A fénykibocsátás erőssége nagy különbségeket mutathat, ezért ezzel a módszerrel sokféle szín megjeleníthető.

*A 24 bites képek
*A színes fényképek digitális rögzítésének alapszabványa a 24 bites színmélység. Ezt true color-nak (teljes színű) is nevezik. Itt minden pixel színét egy 24 számjegyből álló számsor határozza meg. Ez 16,7 millió színt jelent. (Ez 2<sup>24</sup>, azaz 2 huszonnegyedik hatványa.) Az RGB színmódban a három alapszín erősségét a 0-tól 255-ig terjedő számsor számaival jelölik. A 0 (nulla) jelenti a feketét, a 255 a telített színt. Tehát például a feketétől a telített vörösig 256 világossági fokozat lehetséges. Ugyanennyi fokozat áll rendelkezésre a zöld, illetve a kék alapszín értékének jelzéséhez. Az R:0, G:0, B:0 értékek a fekete színt, az R:255, G:255, B:255 számok a fehéret jelölik. 





RGB színcsatornák színei

Ha a három szám azonos érték, akkor a három alapszín azonos erősséggel van jelen. Ez mindig valamilyen szürke árnyalat. A színnek akkor van színjellege (tarka), ha az alapszínek nem egyenlő arányúak. Az RGB színmeghatározás (színkeverés) megfelel a fotográfiában szokásos additív színkeverés módszerének. Ennek megfelelően minden színcsatorna értékét egy 8 bit hosszúságú számsor jelöli. A három színcsatorna leírásához ezért 24 bitből álló számsor szükséges.





Színek RGB színösszetevőkkel

*Nagyobb színmélység
*A nagyobb színmélység gyakorlati jelentősége a kép egyes "kényes" színeinél, tónusainál mutatkozik meg. Ilyenek a legsötétebb vagy a legvilágosabb árnyalatok. Az igényes szkennerek és digitális fényképezőgépek az eredeti kép színeit 24-nél több számjeggyel is képesek rögzíteni. Gyakori a 36 (3x12), esetleg a 42 (3x14) vagy a 48 (3x16) bites formátum. Ebben az esetben az alapszínek a fekete és a telített változat közötti tartományt 256-nál több fokozatra osztják be. Így a képződő digitális adatállományban a 24 bites képhez viszonyítva az eredeti finomabb árnyalati különbségei is megjelennek. Felmerülhet a kérdés, hogy miért van erre szükség, ha a kimeneti eszközök (monitorok, nyomatok, papírképek) nem képesek ennyi árnyalatot visszaadni. A választ a kép digitalizálás utáni nagyobb mértékű korrekciós lehetősége adja. A digitális kép tónusainak vagy színeinek módosítása mindig az eredeti képadatok egy részének elvesztésével jár. Ezért a végső kép szempontjából nem mindegy, hogy mekkora adatmennyiségből veszítünk a módosításkor.





Alulexponált kép 

Az itt bemutatott példa egy alulexponált kép korrekcióját mutatja. Ha az eredeti állomány 24 bit színmélységű volt, akkor a világosítás során kevesebb szín marad a képen, mintha eleve jól lett volna exponálva. Ez a „színhiányos” jelleg a finom tónusátmenetek elvesztésében mutatkozik. A kép hisztogramja fésűfogakhoz hasonló, ami azt mutatja, hogy köztes színek hiányoznak. Ha egy 36 bit színmélységű állományon elvégezzük ugyanazt a korrekciót és átkonvertáljuk 24 bit színmélységre, akkor megmaradnak a finom árnyalatok. A kép hisztogramjáról leolvasható, hogy itt ki van használva az egész színskála.






Korrekció 24 bites eredetiből





Korrekció 36 bites eredetiből

 *8 bites színes képek*
Színes képeket is lehet 8 bit színmélységgel tárolni (indexed color). Az ilyen kép csak 256 különböző színű pixelből állhat. Ez a módszer elsősorban grafikák vagy más kevés színt tartalmazó látványok megfelelő visszaadására alkalmas. Fényképszerű tónusos képeknél csak bizonyos kompromisszumokkal alkalmazható. Egyes témáknál (például arcképeknél) zavaró lehet a finom tónusátmenetek lépcsőzetessé vagy raszteressé válása. Ennek a megoldásnak az előnye a viszonylag kis fájlméret. Ma már az informatikai eszközök fejlődésével és a kommunikációs vonalak átviteli kapacitásának növekedésével erősen lecsökkent a 8 bites színkezelés jelentősége. Egyes felhasználásoknál (internet, vektoros grafikai programok) azonban még vélhetően egy ideig fognak használni ilyen képeket. Ezért erről is szükséges szót ejtenünk.






 A 8 bites színes képek adatállományának fontos része az úgynevezett paletta (color table). Ez tartalmazza, és a megjelenítő program számára definiálja azt a 256 színt, ami a képet alkotja. A különböző képeknek különböző lehet a palettájuk. Egyes programok szabványos palettát használnak, de a paletta alkalmazkodhat is a kép színeihez. A szabványos paletta hátránya, hogy a kép színei az eredetihez képest jobban megváltoznak, mert kevesebb palettaszín felel meg a kép eredeti színeinek. Itt tehát nincsenek színcsatornák.
A 8 bites kép színei akkor közelítik meg legjobban az eredeti true color kép színeit, ha adaptív palettát használunk (adaptív palette). Ebben az esetben a paletta a kép legfontosabb színeiből épül fel. A kevés színből álló motívumok adaptív palettával meglehetősen valószerű látványt adnak. Az igényesebb grafikai programok a true color képek 8 bitessé konvertálásakor lehetőséget adnak a paletta típusának megválasztására.









<hr> 



Ez a cikk részlet a Digitális fényképezés az alapoktól a szakmai ismeretekig című könyvből.

Megrendelhető a kiadótól árkedvezménnyel.

A könyv bemutató oldala *ITT MEGTEKINTHETŐ
*



Forrás: www.fotovilag.hu


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Digitális kép 3.rész*

Színmódok 

A képek színének információját nem csak a vörös, zöld és kék színösszetevõk értékével lehet megadni. A különbözõ felhasználási területek igényeinek megfelelõen különbözõ színmódok léteznek.

*HSB színmód<o></o>* 
Ez a Hue, Saturation, Brightness, (színezet, telítettség, világosság) szavakból képzett rövidítés. Itt a három adat a valós szín színezetét, telítettségét és világosságát jelöli. A színezet a spektrumban elfoglalt helyet, a tulajdonképpeni színjelleget határozza meg. 





A HSB színmód színcsatornái

A telítettségi skálán az adott színezet élénk változata és az azonos világosságú szürke közötti fokozatok vannak jelen. A világosság a fekete és a másik két tényezõ által meghatározott érték között változtatja a szín világosságát. A HSB értékeket általában százalékosan, 0 és 100 közötti értékekkel adják meg. A H (színezet) érteket esetleg fokban. Ez a jelölés a színkörre utal, ahol a szivárvány színei egy 360 fokos kör mentén helyezjednek el.  [SIZE=-0]*CMYK színkezelés
*A nyomdaipar a színes képek nyomtatásához a CMYK színkezelést használja. A CMYK rövidítés a Cyan, Magenta, Yellow, Black (kékeszöld, bíbor, sárga, fekete) szavak kezdõbetûibõl képzõdött (a black utolsó betûje). A nyomdagépek ezt a négy színt nyomják a papírra egymás után a színes képek megjelenítéséhez. A fekete azért szükséges, mert a másik három színû festékkel nem lehet elegendõen erõs fekete tónust létrehozni. Emellett a nyomtatott termékekben sok a teljesen fekete elem, jellemzõen a szövegek betûi. Ezt gazdaságosabb egy színnel a papírra nyomni, mint három színbõl kikeverni. Minthogy itt fehér papírra nyomott színes festékek hatását kell szimulálni, a nagyobb számok sötétebb tónusokat (több festéket) jelölnek. Az értékeket százalékos formában kell megadni. Ezért minden alapszínnek száz fokozata lehetséges. A nyomdai elõkészítéshez használt fotóretusáló programok CMYK módba is át tudják konvertálni a képeket.
[/SIZE]




A CMYK színmód hiányossága, hogy nem képes minden olyan színt visszaadni, ami RGB módban a monitoron megjelenik. Különösen az élénk színek egy része tompul le. Ezek tehát nem nyomtathatóak ki a képernyõn látott intenzitással. A képek nyomdai elõkészítésénél ezt figyelembe kell venni.





Az RGB színek torzulása a CMYK konverziónál


*Lab színmód 
*A Lab (ejtsd: elábé) egy speciális színmód. Ez a világosság (Lightness), valamint a zöld-bíbor különbsége és a kék-sárga különbsége értékeit írja le. Ezt a két utóbbit egyszerûen az ábécé két elsõ betûjével jelölték meg. Így lett "a" és "b". Ezt a színrögzítési módot a színes televíziós képátvitelhez dolgozták ki. A színes televíziózás kezdeti idõszakában fontos volt, hogy a kisugárzott színes adást a fekete-fehér készülékek is tudják fogni fekete-fehérben. Ezért az egyik csatorna a "világosságjel", ez egy önmagában is használható fekete-fehér képet hordoz. A szín-információt a másik két csatorna adja hozzá, mintegy kiszínezve azt. Az "a" betûvel jelölt csatorna a telített zöld és bíbor komplementer színpár közötti színeket tartalmazza. A "b" csatorna a telített sárga és kék színek közötti értékeket hordozza. A számítástechnikában a Lab mód a Kodak Photo CD képformátummal jelent meg. Ezt eredetileg a televízión való visszajátszásra fejlesztették ki. Ennek a színkezelésnek számos gyakorlati elõnye van, ezért fontos ismerni.





Az Lab színmód csatornái <hr> 
Következő rész: tömörítés, képformátumok, képjellemzők



Forrás: www.fotovilag.hu


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Digitális kép 4.rész*

Képformátumok, tömörítés, színhelyesség, képzaj 

*Tömörítés*
Ha minden pixel színét 24 számjeggyel írjuk le, akkor egy kép adatainak rögzítéséhez nagyon sok számjegy szükséges, ezért nagy lesz a képfájl. Az így keletkezett adatállományok nagy memóriakapacitást igényelnek, és kezelésük is lassú, nehézkes. Ennek a gondnak a csökkentésére dolgozták ki a különböző tömörítési eljárásokat. Ezek segítségével a képek adatai kisebb méretű fájlokba "csomagolhatók" össze. Vannak veszteségmentes és veszteséges tömörítési eljárások. A veszteségmentes eljárásoknál a kép eredeti információtartalma nem csökken. A megnyitott digitális kép így azonos az eredetivel. Ezekkel az eljárásokkal az eredeti méretnek kb. 50-30%-ára lehet zsugorítani a fájlokat. 
A veszteséges eljárásoknál a megnyitott kép kevesebb információt hordoz, mint az eredeti. A veszteséges módszerekkel lényegesen kisebb képfájlok hozhatók létre. Ezek mérete az eredetinek tized- vagy akár századrésze is lehet. A kevesebb információ a kontúrok kisebb-nagyobb elmosódásában vagy a felületek zajosodásában mutatkozik meg.

*Képformátumok*
A képi információ digitális tárolására számos szabványt alakítottak ki. Ezek a már említett képformátumok. Az egyes formátumok abban is különbözhetnek egymástól, hogy a kép látható tulajdonságain kívül még milyen kiegészítő információkat képesek tárolni. Például vágógörbe, alfa-csatornák, átlátszó felületek, rétegek vagy animáció. A képek színmódja, illetve színmélysége szempontjából is lehetnek különbségek az egyes formátumok között.
Ezekről alapos ismertetések és leírások találhatók a számítástechnikai szakirodalomban. A részletek inkább az informatikai szakemberek számára fontosak. Itt most a teljesség igénye nélkül rövid ismertetést adunk a legfontosabbakról. A digitális fényképezés szempontjából a három legfontosabb képformátum a JPG, a TIF és a RAW.






*TIF* (TIFF - Tagged Image File Format)
Ennek a formátumnak a legfőbb előnye, hogy széles körben elterjedt és platformfüggetlen. Használja a nyomdaipar és a legtöbb képfeldolgozó program ismeri. A TIF képek a fekete-fehér vonalas színmódtól az RGB módon keresztül a nyomdaiparban használatos négyszínű (CMYK) színmódig képesek tárolni a képeket. 
A digitális fényképezőgépek közül a magasabb kategóriás, illetve a professzionális típusok használják. A TIFF képek viszonylag nagy méretűek, ezért tárolásukhoz nagy kapacitású memóriakártyák és más adathordozók szükségesek. Ezt a formátum hátrányaként említhetjük meg.

 *JPG (JPEG)<o></o>*
Ez a digitális fényképezőgépek által használt legelterjedtebb képformátum. Az adatok tárolásához tömörítést alkalmaz, így egy JPG kép kevesebb számjegyből áll, mint ugyanaz a kép TIF formátumban. Ezért JPG képekből több fér el a fényképezőgép adathordozóján. A tömörítés veszteséges, ami azt jelenti, hogy a mentéskor a kép információtartalmának egy része elvész. A minőségromlás a kontúrok életlenné válásában, illetve a felületek és tónusátmentek egyenetlenségében (JPG-zaj) jelentkezik. A tömörítés mértéke több fokozatban szabályozható. Az enyhébb fokozatoknál a képminőség romlása jelentéktelen vagy alig észrevehető. Az erősebb fokozatok lényegesen kisebb fájlméretet eredményeznek, de a képminőség erőteljesen romlik. A legenyhébb tömörítésű (legjobb minőségű) JPG kép is lényegesen kisebb fájlméretű, mint ugyanaz TIFF formátumban. Főként ennek és a szabályozható tömörítési fokozatnak köszönhetően vált kedveltté ez a formátum a digitális fényképezésben. 







JPG kép részlete különböző tömörítési fokozatokkal (Photoshop)

A JPG képállományok mérete erősen függ a képtartalomtól. Egy sok részletet tartalmazó kép azonos erősségű tömörítés mellett lényegesen nagyobb fájlban tárolódik, mint egy sima felületekről készült felvétel. A tömörítés mértékét számokkal szokták megjelölni. A nagyobb szám kisebb tömörítést jelent. Ezzel kisebb minőségromlás és nagyobb fájlméret jár. 




<o></o>
Az alábbi táblázat két felvétel fájlméreteit mutatja TIF formátumban és különböző fokozatú JPG tömörítésekkel. Az egyik kép sok apró részletet tartalmaz, a másik sima falfelületekről készült. A 6 megapixeles fényképezőgéppel készült képek fájlmérete TIF formátumban mind a két esetben 18 MB. Ugyanazok a képek JPG formátumban jelentősen más méretet vesznek fel.

Az alábbi táblázat két felvétel fájlméreteit mutatja TIF formátumban és különböző fokozatú JPG tömörítésekkel. Az egyik kép sok apró részletet tartalmaz, a másik sima falfelületekről készült. A 6 megapixeles fényképezőgéppel készült képek fájlmérete TIF formátumban mind a két esetben 18 MB. Ugyanazok a képek JPG formátumban jelentősen más méretet vesznek fel.


Különböző motívumokat ábrázoló képek fájljainak mérete TIF és JPG formátumban különböző tömörítési fokozatokkal
<o></o>
<table border="1" width="99%"> <tbody> <tr> <td> </td> <td>TIF</td> <td>JPG-12</td> <td>11</td> <td>10</td> <td>9</td> <td>8</td> <td>7</td> <td>6</td> <td>5</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td></tr> <tr> <td>Rücsköss fal</td> <td>18 MB</td> <td>5,1 MB</td> <td>3,3 MB</td> <td>2,3 MB</td> <td>1,8 MB</td> <td>1,4 MB</td> <td>1,1 MB</td> <td>1,0 MB</td> <td>930 KB</td> <td>790 KB</td> <td>690 KB</td> <td>640 KB</td> <td>480 KB</td> <td>420 KB</td></tr> <tr> <td>Sima falak</td> <td>18 MB</td> <td>3,3 MB</td> <td>2,5 MB</td> <td>1,3 MB </td> <td>1,0 MB</td> <td>740 KB </td> <td>550 KB</td> <td>530 KB</td> <td>420 KB </td> <td>360 KB </td> <td>320 KB</td> <td>280 KB </td> <td>230 KB</td> <td>210 KB</td></tr></tbody></table>
A táblázatból kitűnik, hogy a TIF-fel azonos minőségűnek látszó 12 vagy 10 tömörítésű JPG képfájl lényegesen kisebb méretű, mint az azonos motívumot ábrázoló TIF állomány. Ezért a JPG a digitális fényképezés területén nagyon gazdaságosan használható.<o></o>
A JPG tud tárolni 8 bites (szürkeárnyalatos vagy 256 színű), 24 bites RGB, és 32 bites (CMYK) színmódú képeket. Emellett a vágógörbe (path) tárolására is képes. Létezik egy változata, a progresszív JPG. Ez az internetes átvitelnél előnyös. A letöltődés kezdetén már láthatóvá válnak a kép részletei, és a teljes letöltődésig folyamatosan élesedik a kép.


*RAW*
A RAW formátumot egyre több magasabb kategóriás digitális fényképezőgép használja. Nyers adatformátumnak is nevezik, mert a kép digitalizálás utáni adatait tartalmazza. Ezeken az adatokon a fényképezőgép szoftvere még nem végzett átalakításokat, korrekciókat (színegyensúly, kontrasztállítás stb.). Veszteségmentes módon van tömörítve. A nyers RAW képek utólagos korrekciót igényelnek. Színmélysége általában 36 bit. Ez a fényképezőgépből letölthető legtöbb adatot tartalmazó állomány. A különböző márkák RAW formátumai nem egyforma kódolásúak. Erre utal az is, hogy a fájlok nevének kiterjesztése (elnevezése) is más. A Canon például CRW-nek, a Nikon NEF-nek, a Kodak DCR-nek nevezi a saját formátumát. Egy adott márka különböző fényképezőgépei sem azonos formátumú képeket készítenek. Ezért a RAW képek megnyitása elsősorban az adott géptípus kezelőszoftverével lehetséges.







*Világosság, kontraszt
*A képek két legfeltűnőbb jellegzetessége a világosság és a kontraszt. Ezt a két tulajdonságot egyes képeken nehéz egymástól elkülöníteni. A világosság kérdése talán egyszerűnek látszik, de valójában nem az. Az általános (vegyes tónusú) képet akkor tekinthetjük megfelelő világosságúnak, ha a téma közepes tónusai a képen is nagyjából közepesek. A kép világosságát első pillantásra meg lehet ítélni, rögtön érezzük, hogy jó-e. Nem mindig a közepes fedettségű kép az ideális tónusú. Ha például egy szénkupacot fényképezünk, egy sötét kép adja vissza legjobban az eredeti látványt. Egy havas tájtól azt várjuk el, hogy világos színű legyen. A kontraszt a kép világos és sötét részei közötti tónuskülönbség. Ha két kép azonos motívumot ábrázol, és az egyiken két adott részlet tónusának különbsége nagyobb, mint a másikon, akkor ennek nagyobb a kontrasztja. Ez nem feltétlenül érinti a közepes tónusok világosságát. Egy nagyobb kontrasztú képen a sötét részlet akkor is sötétebb, ha a középtónus azonos. A kontrasztosabb képeken sokszor elvesznek a legvilágosabb és legsötétebb részletek árnyalatai. A túl kis kontrasztú képek nagyon lágynak, erőtlennek, szürkének tűnhetnek. A nagyobb kontraszt egyes esetekben olyan hatást tesz, mintha a kép élesebb lenne. A kontraszt azonban technikai szempontból nem függ össze az élességgel.






*Színhelyesség* 
A színes képek egyik fontos minőségi jellemzője, hogy a kép színei mennyire felelnek meg az eredeti látványnak, illetve ezzel kapcsolatos elvárásainknak. Ezt a jellemzőt röviden színhelyességnek vagy színegyensúlynak hívjuk. A kép színeit a képrögzítési folyamat minden láncszeme befolyásolja. Ezek a megvilágító fény színe, a fényképezőgép színérzékelése, a képfeldolgozó rendszer színkezelése, a megjelenítő (monitor, nyomtató) színtorzítása. Tehát a fényképen és az eredeti témán korántsem lesznek automatikusan azonosak a színek. Közelebb járunk a valósághoz, ha azt mondjuk, hogy sohasem lesznek azonosak, legfeljebb optimálisan megfelelnek egymásnak.
A színeket az említett tényezőknek megfelelően a fényképezőgép alkalmas beállításával (fehéregyensúly), az erre szolgáló program használatával és a megjelenítők kalibrálásával optimalizálhatjuk. Ha a kapott kép nem színhelyes, akkor a fotóeditáló programok segítségével széles határok között lehet korrigálni.





Képek különböző színegyensúllyal


*Képzaj
*A képzaj az elektronikusan rögzített vagy átvitt képek jellegzetes hibalehetősége. Digitalizált képeknél gyakran tapasztaljuk, hogy a téma sima felületein a kép pixelstruktúrája nem homogén. Ha csak kis színeltérések vannak, még nem számít hibának. Ha az egymás melletti pixelek világossága vagy színe nagyon eltérő, az már zavaróan hat. Ez a jelenség a képzaj. Nevét onnan kapta, hogy lényegét tekintve azonos a hangerősítőknél, telefonvonalaknál tapasztalható sistergő zajhoz. Elméletileg ide sorolható minden olyan információ, amely nem tartozik a rögzíteni kívánt információhoz, szaknyelven a hasznos jelhez. A már digitálissá (számjegyekké) alakított jelhez nem keveredhet zaj. A digitális információrögzítésnek és -átvitelnek ez az egyik fontos előnye. A zaj a kép digitalizálása előtt vagy a digitalizálás során alakul ki.





Zajmentes és zajos felület

A fény a szkennerekben vagy a digitális fényképezőgépekben lévő fényérzékelő félvezető lapkákban (CCD) elektromos töltést hoz létre. A töltés erőssége elméletileg arányos a fény erősségével. A nagyon sötét képrészeken, ahol a fény kevés, jelentős elektronikus (analóg) erősítésre van szükség. Ez a képzaj egyik oka. Amikor az analóg-digitális átalakítási folyamatban a feszültségértékhez a rendszer megkeresi a megfelelő számértéket, szintén jelentkeznek eltérések. Ebből adódik az úgynevezett kvantálási zaj. A zajosság, illetve zajmentesség a digitális képek egyik minőségi jellemzője. ​ 
Copyright: Dékán István
​ Következő rész: Élfinomítás, interpoláció, hisztogram​ <hr> 



Ez a cikk részlet a Digitális fényképezés az alapoktól a szakmai ismeretekig című könyvből.

Megrendelhető a kiadótól árkedvezménnyel.

A könyv bemutató oldala *ITT MEGTEKINTHETŐ

Forrás: www.fotovilag.hu

*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Digitális kép 5.rész*

Élfinomítás, interpoláció, hisztogram 

*Élfinomítás (anti-aliasing)<o></o>*
A digitális képek elemi képpontjai függőleges oszlopokba és vízszintes sorokba rendezett négyzetek. Ebből adódik a digitális képek egyik legfeltűnőbb problémája. Ez az átlósan vagy nem vízszintesen, illetve függőlegesen haladó kontúroknál jelentkezik. A kontúr két különböző színű felület éles határvonala. Egy adott pixel csak egyféle színű lehet. Ha egy kontúrvonal a pixelen megy keresztül, akkor a pixel vagy az egyik, vagy a másik színt veszi fel. Így a ferde vonal lépcsőzetes, "cakkos" lesz. Ez a jelenség, különösen a kisebb felbontású képeknél, nagyon zavaró. Csökkentésére találták ki az anti-aliasing eljárást, amit magyarul élfinomításnak neveztek el. Ennek lényege, hogy a képet alakító program a különböző színek határvonalához átmeneti színű pixeleket illeszt. Ezzel csökken, "finomodik" a kontúr lépcsőzetessége. Az eljárás rontja a kontúrélességet, de a lépcsőzetesség érzete csökken vagy megszűnik.<o></o>






Ferdén haladó kontúr élfinomítás nélkül és élfinomítással


*Interpoláció<o></o>*
Ez az eljárás a digitális képek méretének, pixelszámának megváltoztatását szolgálja. A gyakorlatban általában a képek felnagyításakor van rá szükség. A nagyított kép több pixelből áll, mint az eredeti. Minthogy csak az eredeti kép információtartalma áll rendelkezésre, ezért a megnövelt pixelmennyiség sem hordozhat új információkat. A nagyítás során keletkező új pixelek színét a szomszédos eredeti pixelek színéből "tippeli meg" a nagyítást végző program. Azt, hogy ez a tippelés milyen logika alapján történik, a programba épített interpolációs algoritmus dönti el. Az algoritmus által használt matematikai szabályrendszertől függ a nagyított kép minősége. Ezért ez a különböző eszközöknél nem egyforma. Az interpoláció elsősorban a kontúrok élességét és a kép részletgazdagságát rontja.<o></o>







*Hisztogram<o></o>*
Egy átlagos digitális kép különböző világosságú képpontokból, pixelekből áll. Elméletileg ezek világosságértékei a feketétől a fehérig terjedhetnek. A hisztogram egy grafikon, amely arról ad felvilágosítást, hogy a különböző világosságú pixelekből mennyi van a képen, illetve mennyiségük hogyan aránylik egymáshoz. Ez egy speciálisan digitális képtartalom-elemző eszköz. A fotóeditáló programok a hisztogram segítségével képmódosításra is lehetőséget adnak.<o></o>
A vízszintes tengely a világossági értékeket jelzi a nullától a maximumig (például a feketétől a fehérig). Általában a bal szélen van a fekete (a legsötétebb), <o></o>
a jobb szélén a fehér (a legvilágosabb) tónus. Ezek között 256 fokozatra van osztva a tengely. Maga a hisztogram lényegében egymás melletti függőleges vonalakból áll. <o></o>
Olyan, mintha minden tónusérték fölé állítottunk volna egy függőleges pálcát, amelyek magassága arányos azzal, hogy az adott tónusú képpont hányszor fordul elő a kép felületén. <o></o>
<o>















Ennek a grafikus ábrázolásnak többféle haszna, előnye is van. A jól exponált, sokféle tónust hordozó képek hisztogramján a grafikon teljes szélességében megjelennek a függőleges vonalak.<o></o></o>
Ha egy kép felületének legnagyobb részén sötét tónusok vannak, akkor a hisztogramjának jobb oldala üres, lényegében egy vízszintes vonal. Ez a helyzet például egy éjszakai felvételnél. Akkor is hasonló a hisztogram, ha egy közepes tónusú motívumot ábrázoló felvétel alulexponált. Egy túlexponált, világos képnél a grafikon jobb oldalára húzódik a hisztogram "teste". Az ilyen expozícióelemzés csak azoknál a képeknél ad valós információt, amelyeken sokféle tónus van. A expozíció megítélése nemcsak technikai kérdés. Ebbe szubjektív tényezők is beleszólnak. Egy éjszakai felvétel akkor jól exponált, ha majdnem az egész felülete sötét. Egy havas tájról készült kép viszont optimális expozícióval is csak világos tónusokat tartalmaz. Ezt a hisztogram értékelésénél figyelembe kell venni. <o></o>
Egyes digitális fényképezőgépek képesek megjeleníteni a rögzített képek hisztogramját. Ezt össze kell vetni azokkal a tónusokkal, amiket a képen ideálisnak tartunk. Ritkább megoldás, de azzal is találkozhatunk, hogy a fényképezőgép már a felvétel előtt, a keresőkép alapján is készít hisztogramot, és megjeleníti a kijelzőn. Ez lehetőséget ad a kép expozíciójának (világosságának) felvétel előtti vagy utáni korrekt ellenőrzésére. (Ezekről a lehetőségekről a fényképezőgépek funkcióinak leírásánál részletesebben is szót ejtünk.)

*Forrás: www.fotovilag.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Digitális kép 6.rész*

Képek méretezése, optimalizálása az internetre 

Nem könnyű feladat a képek méretének és a tömörítés mértékének megfelelő beállítása az internetes felhasználáshoz. A túl nagy pixelméretű képek "lelógnak" a monitorról. A túl kicsik elvesztik részleteiket. A JPG képek enyhe tömörítése jó minőséget jelent, de lassú letöltődést. Az erős tömörítés sokat ronthat a minőségen. Meg kell találni az adott felfasználáshoz igazodó optimumot. 


*Szkennelési tanácsok
*A képet egy kis felbontási értékkel célszerű szkennelni. Például a lapszkennerrel egy 13x18 cm-es képet 75 vagy 100 dpi-vel. Tulajdonképpen a végeredmény szempontjából az az optimális, ha a szkennelt kép pixelmérete a végső kép pixelméretének egész számú többszöröse. Tehát a duplája vagy a négyszerese. De mindenképpen legalább a duplája legyen. Filmszkenner használatánál is célszerű odafigyelni a kimeneti pixelszámra. A legoptimálisabb eset, ha ez megfelel annak, amire szükségünk van. Így nem kell utólag a méretet változtatni. Ezzel elkerülünk mindenféle minőségromlást. 
*A tömörítésről* 
Minden, a gyakorlatban használatos képformátum alkalmaz valamilyen tömörítést. E nélkül túl nagy méretű képállományok jönnének létre. A tömörítések legtöbbje veszteség nélküli, azaz a fájl megnyitása után visszakapjuk az eredeti, eltárolt kép összes információját. Ebben az összefüggésben, ha képméretről beszélünk, az mindig a kép pixeleinek számát jelenti. Ezért itt sem a felbontás-adatnak, sem a kép centiméterben kifejezett nagyságának nincs jelentősége. Ezek csak a kinyomtatáskor lesznek fontosak. A lényeg megértése szempontjából maradhatunk a képernyőn (weben) megjelenő képek példájánál. A veszteséges tömörítési eljárásokkal, kisebb-nagyobb minőségromlás árán sokkal kisebb képállományokat lehet létrehozni (azonos pixelszám mellett). Minden tömörítési algoritmusra jellemző, hogy a képfájl mérete a képtartalomtól is függ. Egy sima felületeket tartalmazó kép adatai kisebb méretű fájlban tárolhatók, mint egy részletgazdag képé. A fotószerű képeknek a webwen való elhelyezéséhez legelterjedtebb a JPG formátum. Ezt minden böngésző ismeri és a tömörítés mértéke szabályozható. Igaz, hogy erősebb tömörítési arányoknál csökken a színmélység, de ez még mindig fotószerűbb, mint az eleve 8 bites GIF formátum.

*A gyakorlat *
Képfórumunkba olyan képek tölthetők fel, amelyeknek a hosszabb oldala 700 pixel. Nézzünk egy gyakorlati példát egy digitális fényképezőgéppel készült, eredetileg 3256 x 2196 pixel méretű kép átalakítására. 





Az eredeti kép méretadatai a kicsinyítés előtt

Először az Image / Imge Size menüpont segítségével kell a kép méretét úgy beállítani, hogy a hosszabbik oldal 700 pixel legyen.




 
A kép pixelméretének csökkentése

Az ilyen méretváltoztatásnál mindig romlik az élesség. Ezt a Filter / Sharpen / Unsharp Mask segítségével lehet javítani. A szűrő paramétereit is be lehet állítani. A javasolt erősség 40-100 közötti legyen a kép jellegétől függően. A szűrő hatását az előnézeti képen célszerű ellenőrizni, és szükség szerint korrigálni.






Élesítés Unsharp Mask-al

Ezután jöhet a kép elmentése JPG formátumban. Fontos, hogy a kép egyrétegű (Faltten) legyen. Ha megadtuk a fájl nevét és ráklikkeltünk az Ok (mentés) gombra, akkor egy újabb párbeszéb-ablakot kapunk. Itt három lehet beállítani a keletkező JPG kép legfontosabb jellemzőit.

*A tömörítés (Quality) mértéke. *
A photoshopnál a 12-es fokozat a legjobb minőség és a legkisebb tömörítés. Ez még legtöbb képnél nem jelent észrevehető különbséget más formátumokhoz képest. A 8-as vagy a 10-es, még mindig optimális, és lényegesen kisebb fájlméretet jelent a 12-hez képest. Ha fontos a jó minőség, akkor a 12-8 értékek az optimálisak. Az 5 vagy 4 már észrevehető élesség és kisebb színtorzulást jelent. Internetes képeknél, ha fontos a kis fájlméret, ezeket a közepes értékeket szokták alkalmazni. 






Az 1 vagy a 0 (nulla) már jelentősen rosszabb minőséget jelent. Persze az itt jelzett értékítéletek részben szubjektívek, részben a kép tartalmától is függnek. Más megítélés alá esik egy vékony vonalakat és éles kontúrokat tartalmazó kép és megint más egy finom tónusátmeneteket hordozó motívum. A JPG tömörítés ez utóbbinál kevésbé feltűnő változásokat okoz. A tényleges összehasonlításhoz itt bemutatok egy 12 és egy 1-es értékű tömörítéssel készült kép kinagyított részletét. 





12-es tömörítés (kinagyított részlet) 





1-es tömörítés (kinagyított részlet) 

Ha a Preview opció be van kattintva, akkor a boksz alján megjelenik a keletkező kép fájlmérete, és az is, hogy egy adott átviteli sebesség mellett mennyi idő alatt töltődik le a kép az internetről. 

Formátum opciók. Itt a Progressive opcióra célszerű klikkelni. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a kép kisebb csíkokra bontva lesz kimentve. Ez lehetőséget ad a böngészőnek, hogy már a teljes letöltés előtt megjelenítse a kép egy részét. 





Tömörítés: 10, méret: 187 kb





Tömörítés: 8 - méret: 120 kb





Tömörítés: 5 - méret: 84 kb





Tömörítés: 1 - méret: 46 kb

Ez a kenyában készült felvétel TIF formátumban (570 x 450 pixel méretben) kereken 770 kB. A legjobb (12-es) JPG formátumban 200 kb. 

 *Save for Web* 
A Photoshopnak van egy olyan modulja, amely nagymértékben leegyszerűsíti a képek internetre való optimalizálását. Ez a Save for Web menüpont segítségével aktivizálható. A kezelőfelületen megjelenik kettő vagy négy ablak, amiben a kép látható. A kétablakos változatnál az eredeti és a megváltoztatott, a négyablakosnál három különbözőképpen módosított változat. Itt a kétablakos beállítást mutatjuk be.






A JPG formátum kiválasztása után meg kell adni a tömörítés mértékét. A *Progressive* opció bekattintása azt jelenti, hogy a letöltődéskor a kép részletekben jelenik meg. Tehát már a teljes letöltődés előtt is látunk belőle valamit. Ezt célszerű kihasználni. A tömörítés mértéke százalékosan adható meg. Ennek neve *Quality (Minőség). *A kisebb számhoz erősebb tömörítés tartozik. Ennek jelentőségéről a képformátumokkal foglalkozó részben volt szó. Általános esetekben a közepes (30-50%) a megfelelő. Ez alatt a fájlméret már kevésbé csökken, a képminőség viszont drasztikusan romlik. Ha gyors átvitelt szeretnénk, akkor használhatunk erősebb tömörítést.






A program tájékoztat, hogy az adott beállítás mellett mekkora lesz a kép fájlmérete, és hogy egy adott átviteli sebességnél hány másodperc alatt töltődik le. Így vizuálisan ellenőrizhető a beállításhoz tartozó képminőség is. Ha valamelyik paraméter nem megfelelő, akkor a véglegesítés előtt lehet változtatni a tömörítés mértékén.





c Dékán István
​ <hr> 

*Szótár*
Kép mérete – Image Size
Szerkesztés – Edit
Preferenciák (beállítások) – Preferences
Pixelméret – Pixel Dimensions 
Dokumentum- (nyomat-) méret – Document Size, Print Size
Felbontás – Resolution
Életlen maszk – Unsharp Mask

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu

*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Alapfogalmak 1.rész*

Ez rész azoknak szól, akik esetleg nem ismerik a fényképezés alapfogalmait. Azoknak, akik már tisztában vannak ezekkel a fogalmakkal, a magasabb szintű részek tanulmányozását javaslom. Ebben a cikkben az expozícióról, fényrekeszről és a fényerőről, zárszerkezetről, megvilágítási időről van szó. 

*A fotográfiai folyamat az analóg fényképezésnél*
A látás és a fényképezés feltétele a fény jelenléte. A fény egy sajátos energiafajta, elektromágneses sugárzás. Mindig valamilyen fényforrásból indul, és egyenes irányban terjed. A fényforrás a szabadban általában a nap. Helyiségben lehet egy izzólámpa, neoncső vagy a fényképezőgép vakukészüléke. A fény elindul a fényforrásból. A fénysugarak elérik a témát és arról visszaverődnek. A visszavert fény egy része a fényképezőgép objektívjébe jut. A fénysugarak áthatolnak az objektív üveglencséin, és közben megváltozik a haladási irányuk. Ennek köszönhető. hogy a film felületén kirajzolódik a téma képe. A film fényérzékeny anyagában a fény hatására láthatatlan kémiai változás jön létre. Ezt rejtett, szakkifejezéssel látens képnek hívjuk. A látens képet lényegében az ezüstsó kristályokból kiváló csekély (néhány atomnyi) fémezüst jelenti. A megvilágított filmet előhívjuk. Ez a kémiai folyamat láthatóvá teszi a képet. A előhívás során a látens kép ezüstatomjai körül nagyobb ezüstkristályok alakulnak ki. A fekete-fehér fotográfiai kép ezekből az ezüstkristályokból áll. A színes filmnél az ezüst kiválásával együtt színes festékanyagok, úgynevezett színezékek is képződnek. Ezek alkotják a színes képet. Az analóg fényképezés célja általában fekete-fehér vagy színes papírkép, esetleg a színes diapozitív. A negatívfilmről ezért papírkópiát kell készíteni, nagyítani. A diapozitívok az előhívás után közvetlenül vetíthetőek, felhasználhatóak.




A digitális technikánál a fényképezőgépben a film helyén egy elektronikus alkatrész, a szenzor helyezkedik el. Ennek miroszkópikus celláiban okoz a fény fizikai elváltozást. Ez az első lépése az elektronikus képrögzítésnek. 
*
Expozíció*
A megfelelő kép kialakulásához minden felvételnél egy adott mennyiségű fényre van szükség. Hogy mennyi ez a fény, a képrögzítő rendszer fényérzékenységétől függ. Az érzékenységet még a filmes korszakban szabványba foglalták. Nemzetközileg használt mértékegysége az ISO fok. A filmek érzékenységét a gyártáskor alakítják ki. Ez később az előhívás során némileg befolyásolható. A digitális fényképezőgépeknél a rendszer érzékenysége bizonyos határok között beállítható.
A fényérzékeny felületet érő fénymennyiség jelenti az expozíciót. A helyes expozíció adja a legjobb képeredményt. Ilyenkor a megfelelő mennyiségű fény jutott a felületre. Alulexpozíció esetén túl kevés a fény, a kép sötét vagy fakó, kontrasztszegény lesz. A túl sok fény által okozott hibát túlexpozíciónak nevezzük. Ilyenkor a kész képen a világosabb részek kifehérednek, a színek megváltoznak.





Különböző expozícióval készült felvételek

Az optimális expozícióhoz a felvétel készítésekor szabályozni kell a fényérzékeny felületre jutó fény mennyiségét. Ez történhet a rekesznyílás vagy a megvilágítási idő változtatásával.

*Fényrekesz*
Az objektívekben egy vékony fémlemezekből kialakított szerkezeti egységet találunk. Ez a fényrekesz. Segítségével a lencséken áthaladó fény mennyiségét lehet szabályozni. Nyitott rekesznél az objektív világosabb képet rajzol a filmre, a rekesznyílás szűkítésével a kirajzolt kép sötétebb lesz. A különböző nagyságú beállítható rekesznyílásokat általában szabványos számértékek jelölik. Ezek a rekeszértékek, más szóval fokozatok. A szabványos rekeszértékek: 1,4 - 2 - 2,8 - 4 - 5,6 - 8 - 11 - 16 - 22 - 32. A kisebb számoknál több az objektíven átjutó fény. Ezek a nagyobb rekesznyílások. A nagyobb számértékek tehát a szűkebb nyílásokhoz tartoznak. Ilyenkor sötétebb az objektív által kirajzolt kép (kevesebb fény). A nagyobb rekesznyílásoktól a kisebbek felé haladva minden rekeszértéknél feleannyi fényt enged át az objektív, mint az előzőnél. 





 A fényképezőgépeken nemcsak ilyen szabványos értékeket találunk. Sokszor a köztes értékek is kijelzésre kerülnek, vagy beállíthatók. Például az 5,6 és a 8 között a 6,3 és a 7,1. Egy korszerű digitális fényképezőgépen (f/3,5 fényerő mellett) például a következő rekeszértékeket találjuk: 3,5 - *4,0* - 4,5 - 5,0 - *5,6* - 6,3 - 7,1 - *8,0* - 9,0 - 10 - *11* - 13 - 14 - *16* - 18 - 20 - *22*. Ebben a számsorban két szabványos érték (például a 8 és a 11) között három kisebb fokozatot lehet beállítani.






*Fényerő*
Fényerőnek az objektív legnagyobb rekesznyílását nevezzük. Ez a lencserendszer gyújtótávolságától és teljes fényáteresztő felületének nagyságától függ. A fényerő szabja meg, hogy adott megvilágításnál mennyi fény hatolhat át maximálisan a lencserendszeren. Számértéke fel van tüntetve az objektíven. A jelölés többféle formában is lehetséges. Például: f/2,8 vagy 1:2,8, esetleg f=2,8.





Az eltérő konstrukciójú objektívek különböző fényerővel rendelkezhetnek. A kompakt gépeknél jellemző az f/4,5-5,6-os fényerő. Az f/2 vagy f/2,8 érték az átlagosnál jobbnak számít. Nappal, a szabadban, amikor erős a fény, tulajdonképpen nincs jelentősége ennek az adatnak. A nagyobb fényerő a gyenge fényviszonyok mellett jelent előnyt. A gyakorlatban ez annál a kritikus megvilágítási értéknél mutatkozik, amikor például az f/2-es objektívvel 1/60 másodpercet lehet exponálni, f/5,6-tal pedig csak 1/15-öt. Ez utóbbi kézből könnyen bemozdul. Természetesen lehet használni a kisebb fényerő kompenzálására nagyobb érzékenységet (ha van a gépen), de ez zajosabb képet hoz létre. Tehát a nagyobb fényerővel kisebb a bemozdulás veszélye, illetve a képzaj.





Nagy fényerejű teleobjektív (Canon EF 400 mm f/2,8L II USM)


*Zárszerkezet * A zárszerkezet az exponálás előtt és után elzárja a filmet a fénytől. Amikor megnyomjuk az exponáló gombot, a zár kinyílik, és egy rövid ideig a fényt a filmre engedi, majd becsukódik. Az az idő, amíg a zár a filmre engedi a fényt, a megvilágítási vagy expozíciós idő. Ez legtöbbször a másodpercnek csak tört része. A legtöbb fényképezőgépen szabványos értékeket találunk. Például: 1, 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/15, 1/30, 1/60, 1/125, 1/250, 1/500, 1/1000 másodperc. Az egyes értékek úgy vannak meghatározva, hogy a rövidebb idők felé haladva mindegyik fokozat az előzőhöz képest fele időtartamú. Az idők jelzését a fényképezőgépen egyszerűsített formában találjuk meg. Az 1/125 másodperc jelzése például: 125. A nagyobb számok ezért rövidebb időket jelölnek. 




A megvilágítási idő befolyásolja a filmre jutó fény mennyiségét és ezzel az expozíciót. Hosszabb idő alatt több fény éri a filmet. Ezért világosabb lesz a kép. Szökőkutas sorozatunk képei azonos rekesznyílással, de különböző záridőkkel készültek. Ha a megvilágítási idő alatt a fényképezőgép vagy a téma elmozdul, akkor a képen "elkenődés", bemozdulásos életlenség mutatkozik. Ez legtöbbször hiba. A bemozdulás mértéke az expozíciós időtől is függ.




A korszerű, elektronikusan vezérelt zárszerkezetű fényképezőgépeken nem csak a már jelzett szabványos  időértékeket lehet beállítani. Például az egy másodperc és a legrövidebb (1/4000) másodperc között a következő értékeket láthatjuk a kijelzőn: *1s - * 0,8 - 0,6 - *0,5* - 0,4 - 0,3 - *4* - 5 - 6 - *8 -* 10 - 13 - *15* - 20 - 25 - *30* - 40 - 50 - *60* - 80 - 100 - *125* - 160 - 200 - *250* - 320 - 400 - *500* - 640 - 800 - *1000* - 1250 - 1600 - *2000* - 2500 - 3200 - *4000. *Ebben a sorban a leghosszabb idő 1 másodperc, a legrövidebb pedig ennek a négyezred része, azaz 1/4000 másodperc. (A szabványos időhosszakat vastagítással jelöltük.)




Másfél perces megvilágítási idővel el lehet tüntetni a képről a gyalogosok sűrű tömegét.

<o> </o>*Viszonossági törvény*
A filmre érkező fénymennyiséget a rekesznyílás és a megvilágítási idő változtatásával is befolyásolhatjuk (kivéve vaku használatakor). Ha a rekesznyíláson egy szabványos fokozatnyit szűkítünk (például 4-ről 5,6-ra), feleannyi fényt enged át a lencse, mint előtte. Ha a megvilágítási időt egy fokozattal hosszabbítjuk (például 1/60-ról 1/30 másodpercre), kétszer annyi ideig éri a fény a filmet. A kétszer annyi idő alatt kétszer annyi fény hat a filmre. Ebből következik a rekesz és idő viszonyának alaphelyzete. A lényeg az, hogy ha a rekesznyíláson valahány fokozatnyit szűkítünk, de az expozíciós időt ugyanannyi fokozattal hosszabbítjuk, akkor a két hatás kiegyenlíti egymást. Így az expozíció azonos marad. Ez természetesen visszafelé is érvényes. Ezt nevezzük viszonossági törvénynek.




Az egymás mellett lévő rekesz-záridő párok elméletileg azonos világosságú képeket eredményeznek.


*Fényérték, fokozat<o></o>*

Az expozíciót a rekesznyílás és a megvilágítási idő együttesen változtatja. Ez két mennyiség. Az egyszerűsítés érdekében létrehoztak egy olyan fogalmat is, ami lehetővé teszi, hogy a fényérzékeny felületet érő fénymennyiséget egyetlen számmal határozzuk meg. Ez a fényérték (Fé), angolul EV (Exposure Value), németül LW (Lichtwerk). Nevezhetjük egyszerűen fokozatnak is. Eggyel nagyobb érték (például Fé 8 helyett Fé 9) kétszeres fénybesugárzást jelent. Akkor növeltük egy fényértékkel az expozíciót, ha a rekeszt egy fokozattal nyitjuk vagy a megvilágítási időt egy fokozattal hosszabbítjuk. Ha a rekeszt egy fokozattal nyitjuk és a megvilágítási időt egy fokozattal rövidítjük, akkor a fényérték nem változott.


Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Alapfogalmak 2.rész*

Képrajzolás, gyújtótávolság, látószög, élesség, mélységélesség 

*A fényről* 
A látás és a fényképezés feltétele a fény jelenléte. A fény egy sajátos energiafajta, elektromágneses sugárzás. Mindig valamilyen fényforrásból indul, és egyenes irányban terjed. A fényforrás a szabadban általában a nap. A fénnyel kapcsolatos fizikai jelenségeket optikai jelenségeknek nevezzük.
Egy felület optikai szempontból háromféleképpen viselkedhet. A fényt visszaverheti, elnyelheti vagy áteresztheti 
A nem átlátszó felületek a fény egy részét mindig visszaverik, más részét elnyelik. A világosság és a szín a felület fényvisszaverő tulajdonságától függ. Annál világosabbnak látunk valamit, minél többet ver vissza a rá eső fényből. 
A fénysugarak elérik a tárgyak felületét és arról visszaverődnek. A fényképezőgép objektívje felfogja a visszavert fény egy részét, és ezt hasznosítja a képalkotáshoz. Ebből a szempontból az emberi szemhez hasonlóan működik.





A világosabb felület több fényt ver vissza

*Lyukkamera*
A legegyszerűbb képrajzoló eszköz a lyukkamera (camera obscura). Ez lehet egy helyiség vagy egy doboz, amelynek egyik oldalán, az elején egy kis luk van. A kamera előtti megvilágított téma képe megjelenik a doboz hátsó felületén. Az így kialakult kép a valósághoz képest fejen áll és oldalfordított. A lyukkamerát már az ókori Kínában is ismerték. Később a reneszánsz festőművészek használták segédeszközül. Ezzel lehetett tanulmányozni az épületek tárgyak vagy emberalakok korrekt térbeli rövidülését a perspektivikus torzulást. Ezért olyan valószerűek az ebben a korszakban készült festmények. Ekkor azonban a lyukkamera képét kézzel kellett lefesteni. Nem lehetett azt automatikusan rögzíteni. Erre a fényképezés feltalálásáig kellett várni.





Képrajzolás lyukkamerával

A képrajzolás alapja, hogy a tárgy egy pontjából visszaverődő fénysugarak hordozzák annak optikai tulajdonságait (világosság, szín). A tárgy egy adott pontjából a fény a tér minden irányába visszaverődik (matt felület esetén). A sugarak egy része a lukon keresztül eléri a képfelületet. A tárgy másik pontjából érkező fénysugarak a kép egy másik pontjába érkeznek meg. Így a képfelületen minden tárgypont optikai megfelelője (leképzése) megjelenik. A képpontok összessége adja magát a képet. A lyukkamera által létrehozott kép viszonylag sötét és életlen. Ezeken a hibákon javítanak a képrajzolásra használt üveglencsék.

*Képrajzolás lencsével* 
A fény egy adott közegben (pl. a levegőben) egyenes irányban terjed. Különböző optikai tulajdonságú anyagok határfelületein azonban a nem merőlegesen beeső fénysugár megváltoztatja haladási irányát, megtörik. Ez történik például, ha a fény a levegőből az üvegbe érkezik, vagy onnan kilép. A fénytörés jelenségének köszönhető, hogy a domború, más szóval a gyűjtőlencsék képrajzolásra alkalmasak.




Fénytörés síküvegen és domború lencsén

A téma egy adott pontjából visszaverődő fénysugarak egy része eléri a lencse felületét. Ezek megtörve úgy változtatnak haladási irányt, hogy a képfelületen (filmen) elméletileg egy pontba érkeznek meg. A lencse a téma egy pontjából érkező és a felületét elérő összes fénysugarat képes hasznosítani egy adott képpont kirajzolásához. A téma másik pontjából érkező fénysugarak szintén az egész lencsefelületen keresztülmennek. Igaz, hogy egy másik képpontba érkeznek meg. Ezért a lencsék által alkotott kép viszonylag világos. A gyakorlatban az objektíven áthaladó fény mennyisége több tényezőtől is függ (pl. rekesznyílás, lencsék közötti szóródás, stb.). A lencse által alkotott kép a lukkamerához hasonlóan a valósághoz képest szintén fordított helyzetű. Tehát fejen áll és oldalfordított.





Képrajzolás lencsével

*Gyújtótávolság*
Képrajzolásra az egyszerű domború lencsék (például egy plusz dioptriás szemüveglencse) is alkalmasak. Az ilyen kép azonban nagyon rossz minőségű, életlen, elmosódott. A kép minőségének javítására, a hibák csökkentésére több lencséből álló összetett rendszereket fejlesztettek ki. Fényképészeti célokra ilyeneket használunk. Ezeket objektíveknek hívjuk. A különböző fotográfiai feladatokhoz különböző objektívekre van szükség. Ezért a korszerű fényképezőgépeknek, amelyeket nemcsak hobby céljára használunk, általában levehető és így cserélhető az objektívje. Az objektív és annak jellemzői nagymértékben meghatározzák a készülő fénykép tulajdonságait.





A fényképészeti objektívek összetett lencserendszerek

A gyűjtőlencsék a felületükre párhuzamosan érkező fénysugarakat egy adott távolságban egy pontba összegyűjtik. Ebben a pontban a fénysugarak találkoznak, metszik egymást. Párhuzamosan akkor érkezik a fény, ha kiindulási helye nagyon messze, elméletileg a végtelenben van. A lencse és a fénysugarak metszéspontja közötti távolságot gyújtótávolságnak nevezzük. Jelölése: f. A gyújtótávolság a lencse anyagától és határoló felületeinek domborulatától függ. 





Domború lencse gyújtótávolsága

A fényképészeti objektívek több lencséből állnak. Optikailag azonban hasonlóan viselkednek, mint egy gyűjtőlencse. Ezért az egész lencserendszer jellemezhető egy adott gyújtótávolsággal. A gyújtótávolság az objektívek egyik gyakorlatilag is fontos, jellemző adata. Ez általában milliméterben kifejezve mindig rá van írva az objektívre. A lencse gyújtótávolságától függ, hogy a tárgy képe milyen méretű lesz a filmen. (Ha a tárgy távolsága a fényképezőgéptől nem változik.) A rövidebb gyújtótávolságú lencsék ugyanannak a tárgynak a képét kisebbre rajzolják, a hosszabb gyújtótávolságúak nagyobbra.





Az objektív gyújtótávolsága

*Látószög*
A fényképészeti objektívek egyik legfontosabb gyakorlati jellemzője a látószög. A látószög arra utal, hogy egy adott helyről a fényképezőgép a téma mekkora részét "látja", a tárgy mekkora részlete kerül a képmezőre. A látószög az a szög, amely alatt az objektív a kép két szélén lévő témarészletet látja. A látószög nem azonos a kép rövidebbik vagy hosszabb oldala mentén illetve a képátlóban. Az ismertetőkben található látószög adat általában a képátlóra vonatkozik. 





A hosszabb gyújtótávolságú lencse nagyobbra rajzolja a téma képét

A kirajzolt motívum nagyságától és így a gyújtótávolságtól függ, az objektív látószöge. 

- Rövidebb gyújtótávolságnál a motívum képe kisebb. Ezért a filmen több látszik a környezetéből. Így nagyobb a látószög.
- Hosszabb gyújtótávolságnál a kirajzolt kép nagyobb, ezért csak kisebb részlete fér a filmre. Ez kisebb látószöget jelent.





Különböző gyújtótávolságokkal készült felvételek (kisfilmes formátumnál)<o></o>





Különböző gyújtótávolságokhoz tartozó látószögek kisfilmes formátumnál 

*Élesség, életlenség*
Az élesség a lencsék által alkotott kép egyik fontos jellemzője. Az éles képen a téma apró részletei is megjelennek. Az életlen képen a téma kontúrvonalai elmosódnak. A kis fénypontokból nagy szóródási körök lesznek. Az objektív elméletileg csak a fényképezőgéptől bizonyos távolságban lévő tárgyról rajzol éles képet. Ezért az élességet a téma távolságának megfelelően be kell állítani a fényképezőgépen. Ez általában az objektíven lévő gyűrű elforgatásával lehetséges. Ma már legtöbb fényképezőgép az élességet automatikusan beállítja. Egyes helyzetekben azonban az automatika nem arra a motívumra állítja az élességet, amelyik számunkra fontos. Ezért az automatikus élességállítás (autofókusz) nem minden helyzetben működik tökéletesen.






*Mélységélesség*
Elméletileg a fényképezőgép objektívje csak azokat a tárgyakat rajzolja ki élesen a filmre, amelyek egy adott távolságban vannak. Ami ennél közelebb vagy távolabb esik, életlenül látszik. Ezért az élesség távolságát mindig be kell állítani a fő motívum távolságának megfelelően. A gyakorlatban szerencsére ez nem ennyire kényes dolog. Bár az élességet tényleg be kell állítani, de a képen bizonyos határon belül a beállított távolságnál közelebbi és távolabbi témarészek is élesek lesznek. Tehát az élességnek van bizonyos térbeli mélysége. Ezt a jelenséget mélységélességnek nevezzük.
Az élesség mélysége nem mindig egyforma. A gyakorlatban három dologtól függ:
1. az objektív gyújtótávolságától,
2. a beállított élesség távolságától,
3. a rekesznyílástól.

Minél nagyobb az objektívünk fizikai gyújtótávolsága, annál kisebb mélységélességet kapunk (azonos rekesz és távolság esetén). Például egy 20 mm-es, nagy látószögű objektívnél 5,6 rekesznyílásnál a távolságot 2 méterre állítva, kb. 1,2 métertől a végtelenig minden éles lesz. Egy 300 mm-es teleobjektívvel a 2 méter távolságra lévő modell arcát fényképezve, az élességet a szemére állítva, már a füle sem lesz teljesen éles. Minél közelebb fekvő képsíkra állítjuk be az élességet, a mélységélesség annál kisebb lesz (ha a gyújtótávolság és a rekesznyílás nem változik). Ezért olyan kicsi a mélységélesség a nagyon közeli (makro-) felvételeknél.






Hosszú gyújtótávolság: kis mélségélesség, Rövid gyújtótávolság: nagy mélségélesség 







Az élesség legkisebb kiterjedését a teljes nyílásnál kapjuk. A rekesznyílás szűkítésével a mélységélesség növekszik.



Ha nagy mélységélességre van szükség, akkor szűk rekesznyílást kell alkalmazni. Ez viszonylag hosszú megvilágítási időt vonhat maga után. Ezért ilyen esetekben sokszor állvány használata is szükséges. Rövid gyújtótávolságú (nagy látószögű) objektívvel szűk rekesznyílás mellett nagy mélységélesség érhető el.
Teleobjektívvel, nyitott rekesszel a mélységélesség csökken. Így a zavaros háttér életlenné válik. Ezáltal a téma kiemelhető a háttérből. Ezt a módszert gyakran alkalmazzák portrék és szabadtéri divatfotók készítésekor.

Az élesség mélysége a beállított síktól előre és hátra különböző mértékű. A fényképezőgép irányában csak fele olyan kiterjedésű, mint a géptől távolodva. Ha az a célunk, hogy két különböző távolságban lévő motívum éles legyen (kiterjedjen rájuk a mélységélesség), akkor értelemszerűen az élességet a kettő közé kell beállítani. Azonban nem középre, hanem közelebbre, 1/3�2/3 távolságarányban. Tehát a közelebbi motívumhoz feleakkora távolságra, mint a távolabbihoz.





A mélységélesség kiterjedése​ Copyright: Dékán István


Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu
*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fekete-Fehér fotólabor*

Fekete fehér filmek előhívása 

Külföldön, de újabban hazánkban is reneszánszát éli a fekete-fehér fényképezés. Ezeknek a képeknek egyéni világa, különleges hangulata sokaknak tetszik. Sajnos digitális fényképezőgéppel nagyon nehéz szép tónusú fekete-fehér képet készíteni. Ezért ez jelenleg is a filmes technikával oldható meg a legjobban. A film használata mellett szól a nagyobb nagyíthatóság és az a tény, hogy a fekete-fehér filmek illetve papírképek otthoni körülmények között is kidolgozhatóak.
Az alábbi cikk kissé rendhagyó formájú. A témát 1997-ben megjelent, Fényképezés kisfilmes géppel című interaktív CD-ROM kiadványom megfelelően illusztrálva feldolgozza. A legegyszerűbb megoldás, ha a CD képernyőoldalait egymás után helyezve mutatom be a témát. Sajnos a videók a letöltéshez túl nagy méretűek, ezért itt nem lehet elhelyezni őket. 
(A Fényképezés kisfilmes géppel CD ismét kapható) 
















































































































c Dékán István

Forrás: www.fotovilag.hu


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Objektívek és használatuk - 1.rész*

Objektívek kategóriái, zoom objektívek fő jellegzetességei 







*Alpobjektív<o></o>*
Az alap vagy standard objektív egy általános célú felvételi objektív. A kisfilmes <o></o>
fényképezőgépeknél gyújtótávolsága általában 50 mm. Az alapobjektívvel <o></o>
készített kép perspektivikus hatása átlagos, megfelel az emberi látás meggszokott érzetének. A fényképezőgépeket általában ilyen objektívvel árusítják. (Ha nem zoom objektívvel.) Tulajdonképpen nem nagyon van olyan téma, amihez az alapobjektív látószöge az ideális.





Kisfilmes fényképezőgép 50 mm-es alapobjektívvel


*Nagy látószögű objektívek<o></o>*
A kisfilmes formátumnál nagy látószögűnek a 40 milliméternél rövidebb gyújtótávolságú objektíveket nevezzük. Az ábra a gyújtótávolságok és látószögek összefüggését mutatja.<o></o>
A nagy látószögű objektíveket általában ott használjuk, ahol viszonylag közelről, vagy nagy méretű motívumot kell lefényképezni. Jellegzetes felhasználási területek: tájfotó, épületfotó, belső tér, riportfotó szűk helyen. Kisfilmes gépeknél gyakran találkozunk 35 mm-es gyújtótávolságú nagy látószögű objektívvel. Ez a gyújtótávolság a hobby kategóriában még elmegy, de ténylegesen nem tekinthető nagy látószögnek. A gyakorlatban is jól használható nagy látószögű objektívek gyújtótávolsága 28 mm vagy még rövidebb. A 16-20 mm-es objektíveket extra-nagylátószögűeknek is nevezzük. Ezek látószöge a képátlóban 90 fok felett van.





Felvétel nagy látósögű objektívvel

*Halszemobjektívek
*Azokat a fotográfiai lencserendszereket, amelyeknek látószöge eléri a 180 fokot, halszemobjektíveknek is hívjuk. A jelenleg forgalomban lévő kisfilmes halszemobjektívek gyújtótávolsága 6 és 15 mm között van. A halszemobjektívek jellegzetessége, hogy a téma egyenes vonalait, ha azok nem a kép középpontján mennek keresztül, elgörbítve rajzolják a filmre. Innen kapta a nevét ez a eciális lencsetípus. Egyes halszemobjektívek nem rajzolják ki az egész képmezőt. Ilyenkor a filmkockán belül egy kör alakú kép alakul ki. 





Kép halszemobjektívvel





Halszemobjektívek

*Teleobjektívek* 
Az alapobjektívnél hosszabb gyújtótávolságú objektíveket teleobjektíveknek is nevezzük. Ezeknek látószöge kisebb, így a látvány egy kisebb részét felnagyítva 



rajzolják a filmfelületre.A 60-80 mm-es gyújtótávolságú lencséket rövid-teleobjektíveknek is nevezik.Előnyük, hogy viszonylag nagy fényerővel rendelkezhetnek. Gyakran használják 
ezeket portrézáshoz, illetve rossz fényviszonyok között riporteri munkához. Ez utóbbi célra akkor alkalmasak, ha a témát viszonylag jól meg lehet közelíteni.
A 80 és 200 mm közötti gyújtótávolságok a közepes teleobjektívek (közép-telék). Ezek ideálisak a portrékészítéshez, valamint az egész alakos, fél alakos 
modelles fotózáshoz, A közepesnél hosszabb gyújtótávolságok (300 mm vagy hosszabb) a meg nem közelíthető témák fényképezésénél segítik a fotóst. Ezért az ilyen objektíveket 
elsősorban a fotóriporteri munkában, a természetfényképezésnél vagy tudományos célú felvételek készítéséhez használják.








Felvételek 80 mm és 200 mm gyújtótávolságú objektívekkel





600 mm gyújtótávolságú teleobjektív 






Felvétel erős teleobjektívvel

*Zoom objektívek 
*Ma már leggyakrabban változtatható a gyújtótávolságú és ezzel variálható látószögű objektíveket használunk. Az ilyen lencserendszereket zoom (zum) 
vagy gumiobjektíveknek is nevezzük. A zoom objektívek előnye, hogy bizonyos határok között a fotós helyváltoztatása nélkül is pontosan be lehet állítani a képkivágást. Ehhez egy lencsetagot kell elmozdítani az objektíven belül. Ez egy beállítógyűrű elforgatásával vagy hosszirányú húzásával valósítható meg. Amíg nem léteztek ilyen objektívek addig az igényes fotósnak négy-öt fix fókuszú objektívet is magával kellett vinnie. Csak így tudta megoldani azokat a feladatokat, amelyek egy része nagylátószöget, más része enyhébb vagy erősebb teleobjektívet igényelt. 





Alapzoom objektívek

*Általános "zoomológia"*
A zoomok gyújtótávolsága mindig két konkrét szélső érték között változtatható. E két érték közötti különbséget hívjuk gyújtótávolság-átfogásnak. 
A zoom objektívek egy része az igényes fotóamatőrök részére készül, más részük a profik, elsősorban a fotóriporterek eszközei. Ennek megfelelően különböző kialakítású és árkategóriájú objektívek szerezhetőek be. A gumiobjektívek egyik általánosnak mondható jellegzetessége, hogy fényerejük kisebb, mint az azonos gyújtótávolságú fix fókuszú konstrukcióknak. Ezért aki gyakran dolgozik gyenge fényviszonyok között, annak nagy fényerejű fix fókuszú lencsékre is szüksége lehet. Aki megfelelően megvilágított helyszíneken fényképez, vagy vakut használ, annak a kisebb fényerő nem okoz gondot. Ma már van olyan zoom objektív, amelynek látószög-variációja négy-öt szokásos fix fókuszú lencsét is helyettesít. Így kisebb súllyal kényelmesebben oldhatóak meg ugyanazok a fényképezési feladatok. 

A fényerő, tehát a legnagyobb rekesznyílás szempontjából kétféle zoom objektív létezik. Az egyiknél a fényerő együtt változik a gyújtótávolsággal. Ilyenkor a nagyobb látószögnél több fény megy át az objektíven. "Ráközelítve" csökken a lencse fényáteresztő képessége. Ez azt is jelenti, hogy például 70 milliméternél beállított 8-as rekesznyílás 200 milliméternél már lehet, hogy csak 11-nek felel meg. Ha az expozíció vezérlése nem automatikus, például műtermi vaku használatakor, akkor ez gondot okozhat. A korszerű, elektronikusan (a gépvázról) vezérelt rekesz meállítású objektíveknél, amelyeken nincs rekesz gyűrű, csak a legnagyobb nyílásnál lép fel ez a gond. A szűkebb rekeszértékeknél a gép kompenzálja a változást.
A zoomok másik, általában drágább csoportjánál a rekesznyílás az egész gyújtótávolság-tartományban azonos marad. Ezek nem okoznak hasonló gondokat. Itt meg kell említeni, hogy a fényerő szoros összefüggésben van az objektív méretével és így a súlyával is. A nagyobb fényerő csak nagyobb lencseátmérővel és így nagyobb súly árán ehetséges. 






*A gyújtótávolság-átfogás
*A lencsék konkrét gyújtótávolság értékei rendkívül nagy változatosságot mutatnak. Legtöbbször közepes zoomokkal találkozunk. Ezeknél egy nagy látószögű (pl. 28 mm) és egy enyhe teleobjektív (85 vagy 105 mm) között lehet az értéket beállítani. Ezek sokféle célra megfelelnek. A 28 mm már 
alkalmas belső terek vagy tájak esetleg nagylátószöget igénylő riportképek készítésére. A 80-100 mm ideális portrézó vagy alakfotózó objektív. Az olcsóbb gépeken gyakran elhelyezett 35 mm-es véghelyzetű zoom nagyon enyhe nagylátószöget jelent. Ezt csak kis igényű hobbyfotózáshoz lehet ajánlani. Akinek a munkájához fontosak a nagy látószögek, az használhat kimondottan nagylátószögű-zoom objektívet. 





Nagy látószögű zoom objektívek

A tele-zoomnak nevezett család tagjai különböző hosszú gyújtótávolságok között állíthatók. Legkedveltebb a 70-200 mm vagy a 70-300 mm körüli tartomány. Ez portréhoz, divatfotóhoz vagy hasonló célokra ideális. Napjainkban egyre több olyan zoom objektív kerül forgalomba, amelynek az eddig említetteknél nagyobb az átfogásuk. Sokszor ezek a nagylátószögűtől a 
teleobjektívig állíthatóak be. A 28-200 mm-es tartomány általános célokra például univerzálisnak tekinthető. 
Léteznek tízszeres vagy még nagyobb átfogású zoomok is (pl. 35-350 mm). 





Tízszeres átfogású zoom objektív





Nagy átfogású zoom objektívvel. a legnagyobb és a legrövidebb gyújtótávolsággal készült felvételek​ 
C: Dékán I.​ Következő rész: A térhatás alakítása

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Objektívek és használatuk - 2.rész*

A perspektíva alakítása 

A perspektíva, magyar szóval: térleképzés, térhatás. A sík felületű képen látható olyan információ, amely a téma térbeli kiterjedését érzékelteti. A térhatás attól függ, hogy a kép szemlélője egy adott valós teret milyen mélységűnek érzékel a képen. A különböző látószögű objektívek segítségével a látvány perspektivikus viszonyait is befolyásolhatjuk. A perspektívahatás valójában a fényképezőgép és a téma távolságától függ. 

Ha közelről szemlélünk például egy kockát, távolodó párhuzamos élei összetartónak látszanak. Távolabbról nézve kisebb az élek látszólagos összetartása, a konvergencia. Ha azt akarjuk, hogy a téma képe mindig ugyanakkora legyen a filmkockán, akkor távolabbról fotózva hosszabb gyújtótávolságú objektív szükséges, mint közelebbről. Ezért a perspektívahatás alakításában az objektívek gyújtótávolságának van gyakorlati jelentősége.





A fényképezés távolsága és a perspektívahatás

Nagylátószögű objektívvel a térhatás megnövekszik. Erős teleobjektívvel a mélységi hatás csökken. A tér látszólag "összenyomódik".
Alap vagy nagylátószögű objektívvel közelről készülő portréfotónál a fej eltorzul. Az arc fényképezése ezért ideálisabb távolról, hosszabb gyújtótávolságú objektívvel. Egészalakos felvételnél közelről fotózva a test megrövidül. Ezen a gondon is a teleobjektív segít.






*Az előtér és háttér viszonya*
A különböző látószögű objektívekkel az is befolyásolható, hogy az adott helyen lévő fő motívum mögött mennyi látsszon a háttérből. Ez a képsorozat különböző gyújtótávolságú objektívekkel készült, mindig olyan távolságból, hogy, a szobor azonos nagyságú legyen a képmezőn. Az első kép 28 mm-es nagylátószög, a fényképezőgép és a szobor távolsága: 1 méter. A második kép 50 mm alapobjektív, fényképezési távolság: 3 m. A harmadik kép: 200 mm-es teleobjektív, távolság: 12 m.



​ C Dékán István
Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Objektívek és használatuk - 3.rész*

Közelfényképezés, makro objektívek, lágy rajzú és PC objektívek 

*Közeli fényképezés* 
A felvételi objektívekkel gyakorlatilag bármilyen távoli téma képét élesre lehet állítani a filmen. A legnagyobb élesre állítható távolság a "végtelen". Közeli tárgyak fényképezése azonban már nem problémamentes.
Például egy 50 mm-es alapobjektív legkisebb leképzési távolsága (közelpontja) általában csak 30-50 cm. Ha a téma ennél közelebb van a fényképezőgéphez, akkor már nem lehet élesre állítani. Általános célú objektívekkel is lehet közeli (makro) felvételeket készíteni. Ehhez azonban segédeszköz szükséges. Az egyik lehetőség a közelfényképező előtétlencsék használata. Ezeket az objektív elé helyezve közeledik a lencse élességállítási tartománya. 





Mako objektívvel, 1:1 leképzési aránnyal készült kép





Az előző kép részlete kicsinyítés nélkül

A közelfényképező előtéteket (Close-up lens) dioptria értékkel szokták jellemezni. Ez utal a lencse fénytörési mutatójára. A dioptriától és az objektív gyújtótávolságától együttesen függ az a távolságtartomány, amelyen belül az előtéttel dolgozni lehet. 

A másik közelfényképezési segédeszköz a közgyűrű. Ezek olyan fémgyűrűk, amelyek a gépváz és az objektív közé helyezhetők. Közgyűrű használatakor az objektív távolabb kerül a film síkjától, így az élesség kisebb távolságra állítható be. Az élességállítási tartomány a közgyűrű vastagságától függ. A kisfilmes fényképezőgépekhez általában háromrészes közgyűrű sorozatokat készítenek. A megfelelő közgyűrűk egymásra helyezésével lehet beállítani az élesség szükséges távolságát.





Közgyűrű sorozat

 A közgyűrűk használatának előnye és hátránya: 
Előny: legtöbb közgyűrű lehetővé teszi a beugróblende működését és a belső fénymérést nyitott rekesszel.
Hátrány: egy közgyűrű-kombináció csak szűk távolság határok között teszi lehetővé az élesség beállítását. Így különböző méretű témák fotózásánál a közgyűrűket cserélni kell. 





Bőrharmonikás kihúzat 

A bőrharmonikás közelfényképező segédeszközt elsősorban a kisebb, esetleg az 1:1-es aránynál is közelebbi motívumok fényképezésére használják. A harmonikás kihúzat használatának előnye és hátránya:
Előny: Használata egyszerűbb a közgyűrűknél. A kihúzat hossza egy beállító csavarral viszonylag nagy határok között fokozatmentesen állítható.
Hátrány: Gyakran nem teszi lehetővé az automatikus beugróblende használatát és a belső fénymérést nyitott rekesszel.

Az általános célokra konstruált objektívek rajzolata közeli képek készítésénél jelentősen romlik. A leggyakoribb hibák: csak a kép közepe éles. Ez a hiba a rekesznyílás szűkítésével csökken. Geometriai torzítás: a kép széleinél az egyenes vonalak elgörbülnek a képen.

*Makro objektívek* 
A kis méretű motívumok fényképezéséhez speciális objektíveket gyártanak. A makro objektívek jellegzetessége, hogy közeli felvételeknél is, általában 1:1 -es leképzési arányig éles és torzításmentes képet adnak. 1:1 leképzési aránynak azt a helyzetet nevezzük, amikor a lefényképezett felület mérete megegyezik a gépben lévő fényérzékeny felület méretével. Például kisfilmes fényképezőgéppel a 24x36 mm nagyságú téma kitölti a képmezőt. A makro objektívek mechanikus felépítése olyan, hogy az élességet külön segédeszköz nélkül is be lehet állítani kis távolságra. Legtöbb makro objektív a végtelentől egy kis távolságig használható.





Nikon 60 mm-es makro objektív





Canon makro objektív 1:1 és 1:5 közötti leképzési arányokhoz


Nem minden objektív valódi közelre korrigált makro, amelyiknek a nevében a „Macro” kifejezés szerepel. Ez, főleg zoom objektíveknél sokszor csak annyit jelent, hogy az élességet viszonylag közelre is be lehet állítani. De nem jelent 1:1 arányú leképzést és a közeli képeknél hibátlan rajzolatot.

*Lágy rajzú objektívek*
Éles leképzésnél a kontúrok határozott vonalként jelennek meg a képen. Az életlenség jellegzetessége, hogy a kontúr folyamatos tónusátmenet formájában képződik le. A lágy rajzolatnál van egy éles kontúr, de körülötte fényszóródás jelentkezik. Lágy rajzolatnál a képen megmaradnak a határozott vonalak, de a kontúroknál több-kevesebb fényszóródás is fellép. Ezzel jellegzetes, lírai hatás érhető el. Egyes kisfilmes fényképezőgépekhez gyártanak speciális, lágy rajzolatú objektíveket is. Ezeken a lágyítottság mértékét egy gyűrű elforgatásával szabályozni lehet.





Felvétel lágyítás nélkül és lágyítással

*PC objektívek* 
A kisfilmes fényképezőgépek úgy vannak felépítve, hogy a film síkja és az objektív fősíkja párhuzamos egymással. Az optikai tengely merőleges a filmkocka középpontjára. Ha geometriailag szabályos motívumot, például egy épületet fényképezünk, gyakran tapasztaljuk, hogy annak alakja a képen eltorzul. Például alulról felfelé fényképezve a függőleges vonalak összetartanak, az épület dőlni látszik. A jelenséget perspektívatorzításnak nevezzük. Ez különösen nagy látószögű objektíveknél erőteljes. Egyes fényképészeti feladatoknál, például építészeti felvételeknél a perspektívatorzítás hibának számít. 






Csökkentésére vagy kiküszöbölésére lehetőség van a felvétel készítésekor. Nem lép fel perspektívatorzítás, ha a film síkja, az objektív síkja és a fényképezett felület párhuzamos egymással. Épületfényképezésnél ez a feltétel akkor valósul meg, ha a film és az objektív síkja függőleges. Alulról felfelé csak úgy lehet az épületet torzítás nélkül lefényképezni, ha az objektívet felfelé elcsúsztatjuk.





A döntött géphelyzet perspektívikus torzulást okoz





Az elcsúsztatott objektív megszünteti a torzulást


A perspektívatorzítás csökkentésére vagy kiküszöbölésére a kisfilmes fényképezőgépekhez speciális objektíveket készítenek. Ezeket PC ( Persective Correction) vagy Shift objektíveknek nevezzük. A PC objektívek sajátossága, hogy a lencserendszer egy csavaró gomb segítségével, a film síkjával párhuzamosan elcsúsztatható. Ezzel a megoldással a perspektívatorzítás bizonyos határok között korrigálható.





Elcsúsztatott PC objektív


*Ferde sík leképzése* 
A hagyományos objektívekkel az élesség síkja merőleges az optikai tengelyre. Ezért, ha egy távolodó motívumot fényképezünk, annak közeli és távoli része nem lesz egyformán éles a képen. Ha az objektívet a filmhez képest elbillentjük, akkor az élesség síkja is más helyzetet vesz fel. Így a távolodó témáról is éles képet rajzol az objektív. Ez nem azonos a mélységélesség növelésével. Általános törvényszerűség, hogy a film síkja, az objektív fősíkja és az abszolút élesség síkja mindig egy pontban metszi egymást. A ferde sík éles leképzése a kisfilmes technikában a dönthető (Tilt) objektívek segítségével oldható meg. 





Elbillentett objektív





Élesen leképzett ferde sík 





Döntés nélkül, nagy rekesznyílással készült kép





Az objektív döntésével készült kép

c Dékán I.
Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fényhatások*

A fény irányának, jellegének jelentősége, fényhatások a szabadban. 

*Fény, világítás
*A fény a fotográfia alapanyaga, ami nélkül nem lehet fényképezni. A fény azonban nem csak technikai szempontból lényeges. A témát érő fények összessége, a világítás a fényképe hatásának fontos összetevője. A világítás kifejezést legtöbbször a téma mesterségesen kialakított megvilágítására szokták alkalmazni. A fényképezendő motívumot azonban mindig éri valamilyen fény. Ennek mindig van valamilyen vizuális hatása, hangulata, jellege. Ebben az értelemben tehát akkor is világításról beszélünk, ha az spontán, természetes, eleve adott. Az igényes fényképező a szabadban is mindig figyelembe veszi az adott fényhatásokat. Egyes témáknál, például tájak vagy épületek fotózásánál ki kell várni a fények megfelelő alakulását. Ez függ az évszaktól, napszaktól, az időponttól illetve az időjárástól. Más lesz a kép hangulata sziporkázó napsütésben, derült vagy borult időben, esetleg sűrű ködben.
Vannak olyan helyzetek, témák, például a szabad téri modelles fotózás, amikor meg lehet választani a fényképezés irányát. Így eldönthetjük, hogy az uralkodó fény a fényképezőgép mögül, oldalról vagy szemből érje a témát. Ezzel alapvetően befolyásolhatjuk a kialakuló látványt. A fényképezőgép irányából érkező fény például meglehetősen egysíkú, "lapos" világítást ad. Az oldalról jövő fény hangsúlyozza a motívum formáját, felületét. A szemből érkező fény a tárgyak kontúrját emeli ki. A spontán fényeket modelles fotónál vagy kisebb motívumok fényképezésénél mesterségesen is lehet módosítani. Erre a célra fényvisszaverő anyagból készült derítőlapokat, vakut esetleg lámpát használnak. 
Akár szabadban, akár helyiségben fotózunk, gondot kell fordítani a megfelelő fényhatásokra, a világításra. 







A fénykép készítésénél a fénynek négyféle tulajdonságát kell figyelembe venni. Ezek: irány, jelleg, erősség, szín. 


*A fény iránya, jellege* 
A témát érő fény iránya a világítás legfeltűnőbb összetevője. Ennek hatását legjobban leegyszerűsítve, mesterséges körülmények között lehet tanulmányozni. Világítási kísérletünkben egy fényforrással, különböző irányokból világítjuk meg a csendéletet.







A fény jellegét az szabja meg, hogy milyen nagyságú fényforrásból jön. A két jellegzetes lehetőség: Kis méretű fényforrás, irányított (kemény) fény. Ez éles szélű árnyékokat hoz létre. Nagy felületű fényforrás, szórt, lágy fény. Szórt fényben az árnyékok széle elmosódott.





Az árnyék alakulása kisebb és nagyobb fényforrás mellett

*Fénykontraszt *
A témát általában több különböző fény világítja meg. Ezeket a képen betöltött szerepük szerint osztályozhatjuk. A főfény a világítás szempontjából meghatározó, a képen uralkodó fény. A derítőfény a téma árnyékos, sötét részére jutó fény. Funkciója, hogy a sötét képrészletet világosítsa, derítse. A téma különböző részeire jutó fények más-más erősségűek lehetnek. A fényerősségek különbségét, egymáshoz viszonyított arányát fénykontrasztnak nevezzük. A fénykontraszt nagyságát a téma erősen és gyengén megvilágított részére adódó két expozíciós érték közti különbség adja. Ezt általában fényértékben fejezzük ki. Az, hogy egy adott fénykontraszt milyen tónuskülönbséget hoz létre a képen, a fotónyersanyagtól és kidolgozásától függ. Ezért fotóanyagainkat próbafelvételek segítségével célszerű ebből a szempontból megismerni. 





Különböző fénykotraszttal készült képek

*Fényhatások szabadban*
Napsütéses időben, a déli órákban legtöbb témához nem előnyös a világítás. Ilyenkor nagy a fénykontraszt. A világos felületek túlexponálódhatnak, az árnyékos részek pedig túl sötétek lesznek a képen.

Épületek vagy épületrészek fényképezésénél csak akkor lesz az égbolt kék, ha az épületet előröl éri a napfény. Ha a fényképezett felület árnyékban van, az égbolt fehér lesz a képen. Tájak fényképezésénél a napsütés előnye, hogy az égbolt kék lesz, és jól kirajzolódnak a felhők.
Érdekesebb a fény alacsony napállásnál, kora reggel vagy késő délután. 





Épületrészlet előről és hátulról érkező napsütésben

Ha a fotós a Nap felé fényképez, akkor a kép ellenfényben készül. Az egymás mögött lévő hasonló motívumok fényképezéséhez alacsony Napállás mellett az ellenfény az ideális.





Felvétel ellenfényben és szórt fényben 

Ha a napot fátyolfelhő takarja (cirrusz), akkor kiegyenlítettebb a világítás, mint az erős napsütésben. Ilyenkor optimális expozíció mellett a napsütötte és az árnyékos képrészekben is láthatóak a részletek. 

A napsütés nélküli derült időben alacsonyabb a fénykontraszt. Így, ha az égbolt nem kerül a képre, ez legtöbbször ideális világítás a külső felvételekhez.

Ha ellenfényben készül a kép, a nap fénye csak díszítő jellegű. Ilyenkor a fényképezőgép az árnyékos oldalt látja. A főfény így a környezetről visszaverődő szórt fény. A gyakorlatban az árnyékokat derítőlap vagy vakufény segítségével lehet világosabbá tenni. 






A napfény itt csak díszítő jellegű

Arcképet sem célszerű napfényben, készíteni, mert sötét árnyékok alakulnak ki az arcon. Árnyékos helyen vagy derült időben kisebbek a fény-árnyék különbségek. Ez előnyösebb világítást jelent.





A szabadtéri portréhoz ideális a szórt fény

*A textúra hangsúlyozása*
A közvetlen napsütés vagy a hasonló jellegű kontrasztos fények jól használhatóak az egyenetlen, rücskös felületek textúrájának hangsúlyozására. Ehhez az szükséges, hogy a fény oldalról érkezzen, mintegy súrolja a felületet. Ez a világítást nevezzük surlófénynek. 





Súrlófény

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fényképezőgépek és működésük - 1.rész*

Középformátum, kisfilm, APS, kompakt, bridge és cserélhető objektíves gépek nagy vonalakban. 

*A filmformátumokról röviden* 
Valamikor, a század elején, mikor már kézi kamerákkal fényképeztek, a 6 x 9 centiméter méretű filmkocka jelentette a szabványt. Nagy lépés volt ez ahhoz a korszakhoz képest, amikor még a fényképész (fényíró mester) maga főzte a fényérzékeny anyagot és közvetlenül a fotográfozás előtt kente fel az üveglemezre. A 6 x 9 centiméteres filmet és társait (6 x 8, 6 x 7, 6 x 4,5 cm) ma is használjuk a profi fotográfiában. Ezeket középformátumnak hívjuk és egyes igényes munkáknál, például plakátok készítéséhez fontosak. 





6x9 cm formátumú fényképezőgép 1930-ból


A 6x4,5 cm-es kocka felülete háromszor nagyobb, mint a 24x36 mm-es kisfilmes kockáé. A 6x6 cm-es formátum négyszer nagyobb, a 6x7 cm pedig ötször. Ezek a különbségek a nagy méretű nagyítások vagy nyomatok készítésénél kapnak jelentőséget. A középformátumú fényképezőgépek a kisfilmes gépeknél nagyobbak és általában nehezebbek. Az azonos látószögű objektívek gyújtótávolsága hosszabb, ezért azonos rekesznyílásnál kisebb a mélységélesség. Ma már számos olyan középformátumú fényképezőgép van, amelybe automatikus expozíció és élességállító rendszert építettek. 




Középformátumú fényképezőgépek






Középformátumú diakockák: 4,5x6, 6x6, 6x7 cm
​  <hr> ​ *A kisfilm*
A jelenleg legelterjedtebb filmméret a normálfilm. Nevezik még kisfilmnek, Leica-filmnek vagy 35 milliméteres filmnek is. Ez 35 milliméter széles filmszalag, minkét szélén perforált és általában kazettába töltve kerül forgalomba. A filmkocka mérete 24 x 36 mm. Használata mellett szól, hogy gyakorlatilag mindenhol ki tudják dolgozni, nagyon sokféle film kapható ebben a formában és ma még ehhez szerezhető be a legtöbbféle fényképezőgép. A mai korszerű filmek lehetővé teszik erről a filmméretről a nagyobb (például 50 x 60 centiméter) méretű papírképek nagyítását is. Ha csak levelezőlap nagyságú képeket készíttetünk, és nem vágyunk sokoldalú gépre akkor viszont nem használjuk ki a formátum lehetőségeit.






Kisfilm kazettában és a filmkocka méretei

​ *Egy kis fotótörténet*​ Először a német Leitz művek mérnöke Oscar Barnack konstruált olyan fényképezőgépet, amely a 35 mm széles filmre 24 x 36 mm nagyságú felvételt készített. Ezt a filmet már akkor is a mozgófilmipar használta, erre készültek a mozifilmek. Eredetileg abból a célból készült a fényképezőgép, hogy próbafelvételeket készítsenek vele a mozifilm-nyersanyagok teszteléséhez. Hamar kiderült, hogy a �tesztkamerával� jól és könnyen lehet riportszerű felvételeket készíteni. A gép továbbfejlesztéséből született a Leica, amely 1925-ben került forgalomba. Így kezdődött a kisfilmes formátum diadalmenete. Ezt a filmet a fotós zsargon még ma is gyakran nevezi Leica-filmnek. 






Az ös Leica

*Az APS rendszer
*



Az APS (Advanced Photo System) rendszert 1996-ban mutatták be. Több film és fényképezőgép gyártó nagy cég megállapodásának az eredménye. Célja szerint (legalábbis az amatőrfotózás területén) a hagyományos kisfilmet lett volna hivatott felváltani. A feltételes mód azért indokolt, mert az APS rendszer piaci áttörése nem következett be. A 24 x 36 mm-es filmformátum a munkájukra igényes fényképezők körében továbbra is népszerű maradt. Az új "fejlett" képrögzítést pedig a digitális fényképezés képviseli. 






Az APS filmkocka mérete 16,7 x 30,2 mm. Ez 40%-kal kisebb a normálfilmnél. A 24 x 30 cm nagyítás erről is elfogadható lesz. A film szélén perforáció helyett mágneses csíkokat találunk. Ezekre a felvételek készítésekor a fényképezőgép különböző adatokat rögzít. Ezek részben a felvétel technikai körülményeire vonatkoznak, részben a nagyítással kapcsolatos utasításokat tartalmaznak. Az információkat a képkidolgozó printer hasznosítja a nagyítások készítésekor. A kép háromféle oldalarány szerint készülhet. Ezeket C, H és P betűvel jelzik. A C (Classic) formátum 2:3 oldalarányú. A H a nagy felbontású HDTV televíziós szabvány képéhez igazodik. P betűvel a hosszú, keskeny panoráma formátumot jelzik. 

 A fényképezéskor be lehet állítani, hogy a nagyítás melyik formátum szerint készüljön el. A film úgy is kivehető a fényképezőgépből, hogy nem fényképeztük végig. Másodszor betöltve onnan folytatható, ahol abbahagytuk. Az előhívás után a filmet visszatekerik a kazettába, így kerül archiválásra. A film kidolgozásával együtt a fotós egy index printet is kap. Ez egy papírkép, amin kis méretben rajta van az összes felvétel megszámozva. Az APS-hez speciális TV adaptert is készítenek. Ez lényegében egy televíziós jelet szolgáltató szkenner. El kell benne helyezni az APS filmet (kazettát) és össze kell csatlakoztatni egy televíziós készülékkel. Ez után a TV képernyőjén élvezhetjük a távvezérlővel irányított "diavetítést". 






APS formátumú fényképezőgép

Az APS rendszerű gépek legnagyobb része valószínűtlenül kis méretű. Még a zoom objektíves kompakt gépek is elférnek egy cigarettás dobozban. Ez esetleg előny, esetleg hátrány. A rendszer elsősorban a hobbyfotósok számára nyújt többletszolgáltatásokat a 35 milliméteres filmhez képest. Tény, hogy APS gépből is egyre nagyobb a választék. Mind a két formátumhoz hasonló rendszerű fényképezőgépek kaphatóak. 

*Kompakt kamerák* 
Az amatőr fotózók által használt legelterjedtebb csoportot a kompakt kamerák alkotják. Ezeket az automata gépeket főleg emlékképek készítésére, utazáskor vagy családi fotózáshoz használják. Előnyeik: kis méret, csekély súly, egyszerű használat. A fényképezőgép akár a zsebben is elfér. A kezelés hozzáértést nem igényel, a működés teljesen automatikus. Tartalmaznak egy beépített kis teljesítményű villanófényt. Ez kb. 3 méter távolságig sötétben is lehetővé teszi a fényképezést. 
Hátrányaik: Az automatikus vezérlés sok esetben hibás expozíciót ad. Például napsütötte háttér előtt árnyékban álló alaknál a modell túl sötét lesz. A gépek objektívje nem cserélhető. A legegyszerűbbek az un. fix fókuszú gépek. Ezeknél nem változtatható az objektív látószöge. Legtöbbször alapobjektívvel vagy enyhe nagylátószögű lencsével rendelkeznek. Így nem alkalmasak távoli témák "közelebb hozására", de szűk terek megfelelő lefényképezésére sem.





Kompakt fényképezőgépek
A legtöbb zsebkamera ma már változtatható gyújtótávolságú objektívet tartalmaz Ezzel már variálható a lencse látószöge. Sajnos a variáció sokszor csak szűk határok között lehetséges. A kompakt kamerákba általában 2-3 szoro átfogású zoom objektíveket építenek. Ez az enyhe nagylátószögű és egy szintén enyhe teleobjektív közötti változtatást tesz lehetővé. Ennek az a gyakorlati következménye, hogy a gép sokszor nem azt látja, amit szeretnénk. Belső térben vagy tájak, épületek fényképezésekor túl kevés fér bele a látószögbe. A távoli motívumokat pedig nem lehet eléggé "közel hozni". A beépített villanófény ereje kicsi és nem lehet a gépről levenni. Ez utóbbi hiányosság főleg akkor jelent gondot, ha a fényképezett témának közeli és távoli részei is vannak. A közelebbi motívumok sokkal világosabbak lesznek, mint a távoliak. Készítenek több lehetőséget adó kompakt kamerákat is. Alapvetően azonban ezekre is érvényesek az itt leírt jellemzők. Ezért, ha igényesek vagyunk az elkészült képpel szemben, és nemcsak napsütötte helyszínen akarunk "általános" témákat fényképezni, kompakt kamera helyett többet tudó fényképezőgépet kell választani. 


*Bridge kamerák 
*A zsebgépeknél külsejüket, és működésüket tekintve is lényegesen komolyabbak az un. Bridge kamerák. Ezek hidat képeznek a kompakt és a sokoldalú cserélhető objektíves gépek között. Az objektív itt is beépített, de 3-4 szeres gyújtótávolság változtatást tesz lehetővé. Az ilyen gépekhez előtétlencséket is készítenek. A előtéteket az objektív elé helyezve nagyobb látószögűvé vagy erősebb teleobjektívvá lehet változtatni a beépített lencsét. A közelfényképező (makro) előtét az élesség kis távolságra való beállítását teszi lehetővé. Ezzel apró motívumokat is le lehet fényképezni. 





Bridge rendszerű fényképezőgép

A Bridge kamerák is számos automata funkcióval rendelkeznek. Ezek jellemzően: az expozíció vezérlése, az élesség beállítása, a film motoros továbbítása (befűzése, visszatekercselése), beépített, automatikusan működő kisvaku. Ezen kívül típusonként változó választékkal: adatok exponálása a filmre, hangjelzés a kevés fény vagy a film kifogyása esetén, képstabilizátoros objektív, stb. 

*Cserélhető objektíves fényképezőgépek* 
Egy kreatív igényekkel megáldott fotós számára sokszor az eddig bemutatott géptípusok lehetőségei nem elegendőek.




Több szabadságot biztosítanak a cserélhető objektíves fényképezőgépek. Ezekhez sokféle, különböző céloknak megfelelő lencsét készítenek. Ezért a fotós összeállíthatja a saját igényeinek esetleg pénztárcájának megfelelő objektív-parkot. A cserélhető objektív nagy szabadságot ad a kép legfontosabb jellemzőinek alakításában. A nagy látószögű lencsék lehetővé teszik hogy szűk helyen is viszonylag sokat "lássunk" a témából. Ez segíti a tájak, épületek, belső terek megfelelő fotózását. 
Az erős teleobjektívek a távoli, meg nem közelíthető motívumokat is megfelelően felnagyítják. Ezeket a riporterek, a természetfotósok és a tudományos célú felvételek készítői használják. Léteznek olyan, nagy fényerejű lencsék, amelyekkel félhomályban is lehet kézből megfelelő képet készíteni. A közelfényképező objektívekkel olyan közelről lehet dolgozni, hogy például egy hangya is kitölti a képmezőt. Ezen kívül sok speciális célú lencse segíti a szokásostól eltérő feladatok megoldását. Ma már szinte minden fényképezőgépben megtalálható valamilyen megvilágítási automatika. A sokoldalúságot mégis az jelenti, ha az automatát ki lehet kapcsolni és a kép világosságát meghatározó értékeket kézzel is be lehet állítani. Így azokban a helyzetekben is hibátlan képet készíthetünk, amikor az automatika "csütörtököt mond" (a fénymérés gyakorlatáról a Világítás, fénymérés című részben lesz szó). Azoknak, akik a kép világosságának alakítását saját kezükben akarják tartani, azt javaslom, hogy csak olyan gépet vásároljanak, amelyiknél a megvilágítási automatika kikapcsolható. 





Halszem objektívvel készült felvétel
<hr> 
Következő téma: Keresők, pentaprizma, szögkereső  
Copyright: Dékán István
Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*
​

​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fényképezőgépek és működésük - 2.rész*

Keresők, pentaprizma, szögkereső 

*A kereső 
*A kereső a fényképezőgépnek az a része, amelybe bepillantva a lefényképezendő témát látjuk. Fő funkciója annak ellenőrzése illetve beállítása, hogy mi kerüljön a képre, és mi maradjon le róla. A korszerű keresőrendszerek az élesség beállítására vagy ellenőrzésére is lehetőséget adnak. Kezdetben vala a keretkereső. Ezt később sportkeresőnek nevezték el. Egyszerűsége miatt egyes korszerű gépeknél ma is használják a beépített kereső mellett. A keretkeresőnél benézünk egy kis lyukon és a látómezőnkben egy fémkeret jelzi a képhatárokat.

*Átnézeti kereső
*A mai kompakt kamerákban és a hasonló egyszerű gépekben átnézeti keresőt alkalmaznak. Ezt néha Newtonkeresőnek is nevezik. Az átnézeti kereső a gép felső részébe épített optikai rendszer, kis távcső. Kialakítása olyan, hogy nagyjából a gép objektívjének megfelelő látószöge legyen. A zoom objektívvel felszerelt vagy cserélhető lencsés gépeknél gondot okoz, hogy az objektív látószöge nem mindig egyforma. Ezt a gondot sokszor a keresőben látható, a kisebb látószögű objektíveknek megfelelő jelölésekkel oldják meg. Azoknál a gépeknél, amelyeknél az objektív zoomos és nem cserélhető, az átnézeti kereső látószöge együtt változik a gépbe épített zoom objektív látószögével. 




Leica M6, átnézeti keresős fényképezőgép

Átnézeti keresőt professzionális fényképezőgépekbe is építenek. A rendszer fő képviselője a német Leica. A Leica M7 Newton keresős (és cserélhető objektíves) fényképezőgépet ma is gyártják, és sokan kedvelik. Ezeknél a gépeknél a keresőbe nézve az élességet is be lehet állítani. Ezt a távmérő nevű optikai rendszer teszi lehetővé. Eredetileg ez is Leica konstrukció, később más típusok is átvették. A távmérős keresőbe pillantva a képmező középső részén egy sárgás vagy lilás színű kisebb négyzetet látunk. Ha az élesség nincs jól beállítva, akkor ebben a motívum képe megkettőződve látszik. Az élesség pontos beállításával a két kép fedésbe kerül. A távmérő egy tükrökből és prizmákból álló optikai rendszer. Ez mechanikusan össze van kapcsolva az objektív élesség állító lencsetagjával.





Az átnézeti kereső képe

Az átnézeti kereső előnyei:
- Kis súly. Ez a megoldás nem igényel a gépváz kialakításánál olyan sokféle alkatrészt és bonyolult működést, mint a tükörreflexes kereső.
- Gyenge fényben is jól látható kép. Az átnézeti keresőkben a kép lényegesen világosabb, mint a tükörreflexes megoldásoknál. Ez gyenge fényben kevésbé fárasztja a fotós szemét.


*Tükörreflex két objektívvel*
A tükörreflexes kereső onnan kapta a nevét, hogy itt a képrajzoló objektív mögött egy 45 fokban elhelyezkedő tükör van. Ez az objektíven áthaladó fénysugarakat egy vízszintes mattüvegre vetíti. Ezen kialakul az objektív által alkotott kép. 




A történeti hitelesség kedvéért megemlítjük, hogy első ilyen megoldás két objektívvel rendelkezett. A két objektíves rendszernél az alsó lencse a filmre rajzolja a képet, a felső a tükör közvetítésével a mattüvegre. A két lencse azonos gyújtótávolságú és az élesség állítása közben együtt mozognak előre-hátra. Így elérhető, hogy a mattüvegre rajzolt kép kivágása (bizonyos távolságon túl) és élessége a filmen kialakuló képpel azonos legyen. Ezáltal az élesség beállítása szemmel ellenőrizhető. A két objektíves, tükörreflexes konstrukció a középformátumú (6x6 cm) gépeknél jól bevált, ma is gyártanak ilyen gépeket. Ezt a megoldást főként a német Rolleiflex képviseli. 
A két objektíves rendszer főbb előnyei az egy objektíves rendszerrel szemben:
- Nem tartalmaz bonyolult tükör-mozgató mechanikát, kevesebb hibalehetőség.
- Halk és vibrációmentes zárkioldás (exponálás)
- Az exponálás közben is lehet látni a keresőképet.
- Viszonylag kis súly. 
Hátrányok:
- Közeli felvételeknél parallaxishiba.
- Nehéz megoldani a cserélhető objektívet (csak egy ilyen géptípus van). 

*Egy objektíves, tükörreflexes





*
A legelterjedtebb az egy objektíves tükörreflexes kereső. Ezt széles körben használják a cserélhető objektíves kisfilmes fényképezőgépeknél. Itt a képrajzoló objektív mögött helyezik el a tükör. Ez ugyanazt a képet vetíti a kereső mattüvegére, ami az exponáláskor a filmre rajzolódik. A kioldógomb megnyomásakor a tükör felcsapódik és így az objektíven áthaladó fény a filmre juthat. 



Természetesen a fény útjában (az objektívben vagy a tükör mögött) még egy zárszerkezet is van. Az egy objektíves tükörreflexes keresőrendszer legfőbb előnye a cserélhető objektíves fényképezőgépeknél mutatkozik meg. Bármilyen látószögű is legyen az éppen használt optika, a keresőben mindig az aktuális képkivágást látjuk. A pontosság kedvéért hozzá kell tenni, hogy a gyakorlatban az ilyen keresők egy kicsit "csalnak". A keresőben a filmre kerülő kép széleiből néhány milliméter nem látható. Az igényes fényképezőgépeknél a teljes kép 97-99 %-a látszik, de van olyan gép, amelyiknél csak kb. 80 %.

*A pentaprizma



*
A mattüveg, amin a keresőkép kirajzolódik, vízszintesen helyezkedik el. Kezdetben, amíg megfelelő megoldás nem született, ezt felülről kellett nézni. Tovább bonyolítja a dolgot, hogy a mattüvegen lévő kép oldalfordított. Ez azt jelenti, hogy ami a valóságban jobb oldalon van az a keresőben baloldalon látszik és fordítva. Ezt ugyan meg lehet szokni, de nehezíti a munkát. Ezeket a gondokat oldja meg a pentaprizma (teljes nevén pentatetőél-prizma) nevű optikai eszköz. Ez egy megfelelő alakúra csiszolt üvegprizma, amit a mattüveg felett helyeznek el. A pentaprizmába hátulról vízszintesen benézve (egy szemmel) lehet látni a mattüveg képét, mégpedig oldalhelyesen. A fényképezőgépek nagy részére a pentaprizma gyárilag rá van építve. Vannak azonban olyan konstrukciók, amelyeknél ez levehető, cserélhető. Ez a megoldás lehetővé teszi a keresőkép hátulról, illetve felülről és különböző távolságokból való szemlélését. 





Pentaprizma nélkül (fényaknával) a mattüveget felülről kell nézni. Ezen oldalfordított képet látunk.





A pentaprizma megfordítja a mattüvegen kirajzolódó képet



*Élességállítás*
A tükörreflexes kereső az élesség pontos beállítására is lehetőséget ad. Az automatikus élességállítású (AF) rendszerű gépeknél is célszerű ellenőrizni, hogy a motívumnak arra a részére állította-e a rendszer az élességet, ahova kell. Ha az élesség nincs beállítva, akkor a keresőkép is életlen. A kereső képének élesre állításával a filmre kirajzolt kép is éles lesz. Ha gyenge a témát megvilágító fény, akkor nehéz megítélni a mattüvegen az élességet. Ha fotótémánk állandóan változtatja a helyét, (például sportfényképezésnél) akkor a keresőkép gyakran életlen. Az emberi szem egyik alapvető funkciója, hogy a szemlencse állandóan beállítja a látott kép élességét. Közelebbre vagy távolabbra pillantva így látjuk mindig élesen a környező világot. Ha egy életlen keresőképet nézünk, akkor szemünk megpróbálja azt is a szemlencse domborulatának módosításával élesre állítani. Ez azonban nem sikerülhet, mert a kép eleve életlen. Mindez erősen fárasztja a fotós szemét. Ez a gyakorlatban annyira jelentős probléma, hogy a tükörreflexes fényképezőgépeknél több "szemkímélő" élességállítási megoldást is kifejlesztettek (még az autófókusz elterjedése előtt). 






A legjobban bevált élességállítási segédeszköz a mérőprizma. Ez a keresőkép közepén egy kis kör alakú mező. Ezt egy vízszintes vagy átlós irányú vonal osztja középen ketté. A körön belül eső képrészlet akkor is élesen látszik, ha az élesség nincs beállítva. A kettéosztó vonalon áthaladó képrészek azonban ilyenkor egymáshoz képest elcsúszva jelennek meg. Ha az élességet beállítjuk, akkor az elcsúszott képrészek egymáshoz illeszkednek. Gyenge fényben ezzel sokkal kényelmesebb az élesség beállítása, mint a mattüveg felületén.
Egyes beépített pentaprizmás tükörreflexes fényképezőgépeknek cserélhető a mattüvege. A cserét a megfelelő szerszámmal házilag, vagy szervizben lehet elvégezni. Ezekhez a gépekhez több különböző kialakítású mattüveget lehet kapni. Így mindenki kiválaszthatja az egyéni igényeihez vagy a munkájához legalkalmasabb kialakítású mattüveget.

*Fényakna
*









A pentaprizma annyira elterjedt, hogy sokan el sem tudnák nélküle képzelni a fényképezést. Pedig számos olyan helyzet van, amikor jobb lenne a gépbe távolabbról és felülről vagy alulról belenézni. A korszerű fényképezőgépek között főként a profik által használt csúcsmodelleket építik meg levehető keresővel. Ilyenkor a pentaprizma például fényaknára cserélhető. A fényakna egy nagyon egyszerű eszköz. Lényegében négy kis fémlemezből áll. Ezek körülveszik és árnyékolják a vízszintes mattüveget. Így lehetővé válik, hogy a gép mattüvegét, mint egy kis képernyőt távolabbról és két szemmel nézzük. Nagyon hasznos ez a lehetőség például, ha valahol feltűnés nélkül akarunk fényképezni. A gépet ugyanis nem kell a szemhez emelni. "Csípőből lehet tüzelni" úgy, hogy közben távolról a mattüvegre nézve ellenőrizhető, hogy mi kerül a képre. Természetesen ebben az "üzemmódban" hasznos az automatikus élesre állítás. A másik tipikusan "fényaknás" helyzet az, amikor a fotóriporternek a körülötte tolongó tömeg feje felett átfényképezve kell egy eseményt megörökítenie. Ilyenkor a fényképezőgépet kinyújtott karral fel lehet emelni a fejünk fölé. Ha a gépet a tetejével lefelé fordítjuk, akkor alulról bele lehet látni a keresőbe. Így lehet azt a témára irányítani (ha nem túl nagy a lökdösődés).

*Szögkereső
*



Akkor sem kell lemondanunk arról, hogy a keresőbe felülről, alulról vagy akár oldalról nézzünk bele, ha gépünkön beépített pentaprizma van. A megoldás a szögkereső. Ez egy olyan optikai segédeszköz, amelyet a fényképezőgép betekintő ablakára lehet illeszteni. Úgy működik, mint egy kis periszkóp. Lencsék és egy tükör vagy prizma van benne. Ez a fény áthaladását 90 fokkal elfordítja. Közelről kell belenézni, és lehetővé teszi a keresőkép szemlélését felülről, oldalról vagy alulról. 








<hr> 
Következő téma: Zárszerkezet, megvilágítási idő, bemozdulás 
Copyright: Dékán István
Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fényképezőgépek és működésük - 3.rész*

Központi zár, redőnyzár, megvilágítási idő, bemozdulás 

*Megvilágítási idő*
A fotográfiai folyamatnak meghatározó mozzanata az exponálás. Ez az a művelet, amikor egy meghatározott ideig a fényt a filmre (fényérzékeny anyagra) engedjük. Ennek során a filmen rejtett, szaknyelven látens kép keletkezik. A látens képből később az előhívás során válik valódi, látható kép. A fényképezés hőskorában, amikor még a fotóanyagok érzékenysége a maiakhoz képest rendkívül alacsony volt, az exponálás több percet is igénybe vett. A fotográfozásnál a Fényíró Mester elhelyezte az állványon a kamerát, beállította az élességet és minden egyebet, a lefotográfozandó Hölgyek és Urak elhelyezkedtek és mozdulatlan pózba merevedtek. Miután mindez az alkalomhoz illően megtörtént, a Mester lekapta az objektívről az objektívsapkát, fennhangon számolta a másodperceket, majd a megfelelő idő elteltével visszahelyezte a sapkát a lencsére. Ez volt az exponálás. 
Mindez ma már a múlté, csak az érdekesség vagy a történeti hitelesség kedvéért érdemes felidézni. A fotóanyagok érzékenységének növekedésével egyre rövidebb megvilágítási időket lehetett és kellett alkalmazni. Ma már az általánosan használt expozíciós idők a másodpercnek csak tört részei. A másodpercnél hosszabb időket csak nagyon gyenge fénynél vagy különleges hatások elérésére szoktak használni. 




A rövid idők pontos betartásához a fényképezőgépbe megfelelő szerkezetet szükséges beépíteni. Ez a zárszerkezet. A zárszerkezet funkciója tehát az, hogy az exponálás előtt és után elzárja a filmet a fénytől. Amikor megnyomjuk a kioldógombot a zár kinyílik és az előre beállított ideig a fényt a filmre engedi, utána becsukódik. A korszerű fényképezőgépekben főként kétféle zárszerkezet megoldást találunk. Ezek a központi (Compur) zár és a redőnyzár.

*A központi zár
*
Központi zárat a két szélső fényképezőgép kategóriában alkalmazzák. Ezek a nem cserélhető objektíves amatőr, kompakt kamerák és az igényes professzionális fényképezőgépek.



A látszólagos ellentmondás oka, hogy a központi zár működési elvéből adódóan kevesebb hibalehetőséget hordoz, mint a redőnyzár. Így amatőr gépekben az egyszerűbb kivitelű szerkezetek is megfelelően használhatóak. A profi fotográfusoknak pedig fontos a központi zár néhány előnyös tulajdonsága (részletesebben később).
A központi zár az objektívben a lencsetagok között helyezkedik el. három, öt vagy hét vékony fémlemezből, lamellából áll. Alaphelyzetben ezek összecsukódva elzárják a fény útját. Az exponáláskor szétnyílnak, majd újra összecsukódnak. A lamellákat általában rugók mozgatják. A megvilágítási idők képzése lehet mechanikus (óraszerkezettel) vagy elektronikus. A központi zárak nagy előnye, hogy minden megvilágítási időhöz, így a legrövidebb időkhöz is biztosított a vakuszinkron. Ez könnyen megoldhatóvá teszi a szabadban az adott fény vakufénnyel történő kombinálását. Mindez nemcsak speciális rendszervakukkal, hanem akár több lámpás műtermi vakustúdióval is lehetséges. Ez a hivatásos fotósok gyakorlatában olyan fontos, hogy kevés profi kameránál mondanak le a gyártók a központi zárról.




A központi zár működése

A konstrukció hátrányait is meg kell említeni. Központi zárral nem képezhető olyan rövid megvilágítási idő, mint a redőnyzárakkal (a legrövidebb idő központi zárral: 1/500 s.). Az objektívben elhelyezkedő mechanikus szerkezet határt szab a lencseátmérő növelésének. Ezért a zárszerkezetet tartalmazó objektíveknek viszonylag kicsi a fényereje. Egyes igényes fényképezőgépek (Hasselblad, Mamiya) úgy hidalják át az említett gondokat, hogy a kameraházba redőnyzárat építenek, és erre rátehető zár nélküli vagy központi záras objektív is.

*A redőnyzár* 




A korszerű tükörreflexes fényképezőgépekbe általában redőnyzárat építenek. Ez a film síkja előtt foglal helyet. A korszerű redőnyzárak egymásra csúszó fémlemezekből, lamellákból állnak. Létezik gumírozott vászonból lévő redőnyzár is. A redőnyzár működése emlékeztet az ablak elé húzott redőnyre. Innen kapta a nevét. Az exponáláskor a lamellák mozgását mechanikus vagy elektromechanikus szerkezet vezérli. 
A zárszerkezet lényegében két redőnyből áll. A redőnyzár működése:
- Az exponálás előtt az első redőny eltakarja a filmet
- A kioldógomb megnyomásakor leszalad a redőny és így a fény a filmre jut.
- A megvilágítási idő elteltével a második redőny az első után indul és elzárja a filmet a fénytől.
- A zár felhúzásakor a két redőny összecsukódva tér vissza a kiinduló helyzetbe.




A redőnyzár működése





Rövid idő képzése redőnyzárral

 A redőnyök mozgási sebessége egy adott zárszerkezetnél mindig egyforma.



Nem függ attól, hogy milyen megvilágítási időt állítottunk be a fényképezőgépen. Az az idő, ami az egyik redőny elindulása és a képkapu előtti teljes lefutása között eltelik a lefutási idő. 
Ha a megvilágítási idő rövidebb a lefutási időnél, akkor a második redőny még az első leérkezése előtt elindul. Így lényegében a két redőny közötti rés szalad végig a film síkja előtt. A megvilágítási idő változtatásával a rés szélességét változtatjuk. Minél keskenyebb ez a rés, annál rövidebb ideig éri a fény a film egy adott pontját. A redőnyzárakkal nagyon rövid megvilágítási idő is képezhető. Ma már sok fényképezőgépen találunk 1/4.000, esetleg 1/8.000 másodperces időket is. 

*Bemozdulás*
A megvilágítási idő változtatásának a fotográfiai gyakorlatban kétféle jelentősége van. Az egyik az expozíciót befolyásolása, a másik a mozgással kapcsolatos. Az expozícióról és a fénymérésről egy külön részben lesz szó. Ha a megvilágítási idő alatt a fényképezőgép eredeti helyzetéből elmozdul, akkor ez a képen bemozdulásos életlenséget okoz. A bemozdulás legtöbbször hiba. Tudatosan alkalmazva azonban felhasználhatjuk különleges képhatások létrehozására is. A gép elmozdulásából eredő hibát rövid megvilágítási idővel vagy állvány használatával lehet elkerülni. Ezért az állvány talán a leggyakrabban használt fényképészeti segédeszköz. 






A kézből még bemozdulás nélkül készíthető kép megvilágítási ideje függ a gép konstrukciójától és az objektív gyújtótávolságától is. Minél hosszabb az objektív gyújtótávolsága, annál rövidebb megvilágítási idő szükséges a bemozdulás elkerüléséhez. Általános szabály, hogy kézből még elmozdulás nélkül készíthető kép megvilágítási ideje azonos az objektív milliméterben kifejezett gyújtótávolságának reciprok értékével. A gyakorlatban használható időértékeket (kisfilmes fényképezőgépnél) a táblázat mutatja. Középformátumú gépeknél az azonos látószögű objektíveknek hosszabb a gyújtótávolsága, mint a kisfilmnél. A digitális fényképezőgépeknél pedig sokszor rövidebb gyújtótávolság tartozik azonos látószöghöz (ekvivalencia) Ezért középformátumnál illetve a digitális fényképezőgépeknél a táblázatban szereplő gyújtótávolságok helyett az azonos látószögű (hosszabb gyújtótávolságú) objektíveket kell érteni.

 <table border="1" cellspacing="1" width="550"> <tbody> <tr> <td>Az objektív gyújtótávolsága (mm) </td> <td> 20</td> <td> 28</td> <td> 50</td> <td> 100</td> <td> 200</td> <td> 300</td></tr> <tr> <td>A javasolt leghosszabb idő</td> <td> 1/30 </td> <td> 1/30 </td> <td> 1/60 </td> <td> 1/125 </td> <td> 1/250</td> <td> 1/250</td></tr></tbody></table> 





Rövid (1/1000 s) megvilágítási idővel készült kép

A nem kívánatos bemozdulás elkerülését a megfelelő konstrukciójú fényképezőgép váz is segítheti. Általános tapasztalat, hogy a kisebb súlyú gépek könnyebben bemozdulnak. A nehezebb gépvázaknak nagyobb a fizikai tehetetlenségi nyomatékuk, ezért ezeknél a kritikus 1/30-1/8 megvilágítási időknél kézből kisebb a bemozdulás veszélye. A tükörreflexes gépeknél a zár nyitása előtt a tükör felcsapódik. Ez meglöki a gépet, ami kis mértékű vibrációt okoz. Az egyes konstrukcióknál különböző mechanikus megoldásokat alkalmaznak a felcsapódó tükör megfelelő fékezésére. A tükör felcsapódásából eredő vibráció még az állványra helyezett fényképezőgépnél is gondot jelenthet (különösen középformátumú kameránál). Ezért több fényképezőgépen találunk olyan megoldást, amely lehetővé teszi a tükörnek a zárkioldástól független felcsapását. Ez nagyon hasznos azoknak, akik gyakran dolgoznak hosszú megvilágítási idővel állványról.

*Hasznos bemozdulás*
Bemozdulásos életlenséget a mozgásban lévő téma is okozhat a képen. Ennek mértéke alapvetően a mozgás sebességétől és a megvilágítási időtől függ. Gyors mozgások fényképezésénél, például sportfotónál, ha nem akarunk bemozdulást, akkor rövid megvilágítási időt kell használni. Ez 1/1000 másodperc vagy még rövidebb.




Jobban érzékelteti a mozgást az a kép, amelyen a téma vagy egyes részei bemozdulnak. Az egyirányú mozgás az "elhúzott" háttérrel a leglátványosabb. Ehhez már az exponálás előtt és közben is követni kell a mozgó témát a fényképezőgéppel. Célszerű teleobjektívvel nagyobb távolságból dolgozni és a mozgás irányára merőlegesen nézni a témát. Az ilyenkor szokásos megvilágítási idők a mozgás sebességétől függően: 1/30, 1/60 vagy 1/125 s.

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Analóg lexikon*

ADAT HÁTFAL
Egyes kisfilmes fényképezőgépeknek levehető, cserélhető a hátfala. Az adat hátfalak lehetővé teszik, hogy a filmkockára vagy a kockák közé dátumot, időpontot vagy más számokból, betűkből álló adatokat exponáljunk.

ADDITÍV SZÍNKEVERÉS
Módszer színes fények előállítására. A szín a vörös, zöld és kék alapszínek megfelelő arányú egymásra vetítésével (összeadásával) jön létre.

ALAPFÁTYOL
Az előhívott negatív filmen ott is mutatkozik kis mértékű feketedés, ahol egyáltalán nem érte fény. Ennek a jelenségnek a neve alapfátyol.

ALAPKIHUZAT
Az alapkihuzat a végtelenben lévő tárgy élesre állításához szükséges mértékű kihuzat. Ez megegyezik a lencse gyújtótávolságával. (lásd még: Retrofókusz).

ALEXPOZÍCIÓ
A fotónyersanyag túl kevés fényt kapott. Az optimálisnál kisebb expozíció, amely már a képeredmény észrevehető romlását eredményezi.

AUTOFÓKUSZ
Egyes fényképezőgépeknek, diavetítőknek vagy nagyítógépeknek az a tulajdonsága, hogy a leképzett képet egy érzékelő és vezérlő rendszer segítségével automatikusan élesre állítják.

ÁLLANDÓ FÉNY 
Folyamatosan világító fényforrások fénye. A kifejezést a vaku rövid idejű felvillanásától való megkülönböztetésre használjuk.

ÁLLÓ KÉP
Olyan kép, amelynek a függőleges oldala hosszabb, mint a vízszintes.

ÁTLAGOLÓ (INTEGRÁLÓ) FÉNYMÉRÉS
A TTL rendszerű fénymérés legegyszerűbb módja. A fénymérő átlagot képez a kép egész felületének világosság -értékeiből. Nagy fény-árnyék ellentéteket mutató témáknál gyakran hibás mérési eredményt ad.

ÁTNÉZETI KERESŐ, NEWTON KERESŐ
Ez a fényképezőgép felső részébe épített kis optikai rendszer, távcső. Ezen keresztülnézve ellenőrizhető a képkivágás.

BARIT PAPÍR
A hagyományos fotópapírok gyűjtőneve. A műanyag bevonatú fotópapíroktól való megkülönböztetésre használjuk. Az elnevezés onnan származik, hogy a papír anyagú hordozó és a fényérzékeny réteg között egy szigetelő réteg található. Ennek neve barit-réteg. 

BEÁLLÍTOTT ÉLESSÉG
Az a távolság, ahova az optikai élességet beállítottuk.

BEMOZDULÁS (FELVÉTELI)
Ez a jelenség a felvétel készítésekor alakulhat ki. Oka, hogy az exponálás közben a fényképezőgép vagy a téma elmozdul. 

BEUGRÓBLENDE
Az egyobjektíves, tükörreflexes fényképezőgépeknél alkalmazott konstrukciós megoldás. A rekesz az exponálás előtt teljesen nyitva van. Az expozíció alatt "beugrik" felveszi a beállított értéket.

BLANK
Az előhívott negatívfilmnek az a része, amely a kazettából kilógva fényt kapott.

B (MEGVILÁGÍTÁSI IDŐ)
A megvilágítási időt erre az értékre állítva a zár addig marad nyitva, ameddig nyomjuk a kioldógombot

BAJONETT FOGLALAT
A cserélhető objektíves fényképezőgépek objektívjének általánosan használt rögzítési módja. A foglalat kialakítása gyártónként általában különböző. Így az egyik gyártó objektívje legtöbbször nem tehető rá más gyártmányú gépre

BELSŐ FÉNYMÉRÉS
A korszerű kisfilmes gépekben alkalmazott fénymérési módszer. Objektív mögötti fénymérésnek vagy TTL mérésnek is nevezik. A fénymérő érzékelője a pentaprizmában vagy a gépváz aljában van.

C-41 ELŐHÍVÁS
Jelenleg általánosan használt eljárás színes negatív filmek kidolgozására. 

CMY
C=cian (kékeszökd), M=magenta (bíbor), Y=yellow (sárga). A színek meghatározásának egyik módja. Ilyenkor a kékeszöld, bíbor és sárga színek arányával definiáljuk a valós színt. 

CSERÉLHETŐ OBJEKTÍV
A fényképezőgépek egy részénél a képrajzoló objektív levehető, cserélhető. 

CAMERA OBSCURA
Magyar kifejezéssel: lyukkamera. A fényképezőgép őse. Lehet egy helyiség vagy egy doboz. Lényege, hogy objektívet nem tartalmaz. A képet az egyik oldalán lévő kis lyuk rajzolja ki a szemközti felületre.

COMPUR ZÁR
Központi zár. A zárszerkezet az objektívben a lencsetagok között helyezkedik el. Előnye, hogy minden megvilágítási időhöz lehet a villanófényt használni. Elsősorban a középformátumú vagy nagy formátumú fényképezőgépekben használják. A kisfilmes gépeknél csak a nem cserélhető objektíves típusokba építik be.

DENZITÁS (FEKETEDÉS)
A kidolgozott fotóanyagok fényelnyelésének mérőszáma. A fényelnyelést az előhívott ezüst, vagy színezék okozza. 

DERÍTŐFÉNY
A motívum kevésbé megvilágított részére eső fény. Funkciója a sötét képrészlet világosítása, derítése. 

DERÍTŐLAP 
A derítőlap egy nagy méretű fehér vagy aranyszínű felület. Ezt úgy kell elhelyezni, hogy a róla visszaverődő fény az árnyékos témarészletre jusson.

D max
Maximális denzitás. Az a denzitás érték, amelynél nagyobb az adott fotóanyagon és adott kidolgozással már nem jöhet létre.

DIAPOZITÍV
Olyan előhívott filmkocka, amelyen a látvány valóstónusai vagy színei (pozitív kép) jelennek meg.

DIGITÁLIS KIJELZÉS
Valamely adatnak egy képernyőn vagy kijelzőn számjegyek formájában való megjelenítése.

DIREKT FÉNYMÉRÉS
Más kifejezéssel a beeső fény mérése. A fénymérőt a téma mellé helyezve közvetlenül a megvilágító fény erősségét mérjük meg. Ilyenkor a műszer érzékelője elé diffúzort kell helyezni.

DUPLA KIHUZAT
Ilyenkor az objektív hátsó fősíkja a gyújtótávolság kétszeresére van a film síkjától. Ebben az esetben valósul meg az 1:1 -es arányú leképzés.

DX KÓD
A filmkazettán lévő, elektromos áramot vezető és nem vezető felületekből kialakított mintázat. A gép fénymérő rendszere innen olvassa le a betöltött film érzékenységét.

EFFEKTÍV ÉRZÉKENYSÉG
A fotónyersanyagok valóságos érzékenysége. Ez eltérhet a csomagoláson feltüntetett névleges értéktől

ELEKTROMÁGNESES SUGÁRZÁSOK
A térben mágneses és elektromos térerősség váltakozásának formájában terjedő energiák. Például: rádióhullámok, infravörös sugárzás, látható fény, ultraibolya sugárzás, röngtensugarak.

ELEKTROMECHANIKUS ZÁR
Olyan zárszerkezet, amelynek működésében mechanikus és elektronikus alkatrészek is részt vesznek. A mozgató energiát általában rugók adják, az idők képzése elektronikus,

ELEKTRONIKUS ZÁR
Olyan zárszerkezet, ahol nemcsak az idők képzése, hanem a lamellák mozgatása is elektromos úton (pl. lineáris motorral) történik.

ELŐHÍVÁS
Az exponált fotóanyagokkal végzett kémiai művelet. Az előhívási folyamat során a látens kép fémezüstből vagy színezékből álló valódi képpé alakul át.

EXPONÁLÁS
Az a művelet, amikor a fényt a filmre engedjük. Ennek során, a fotóanyagon látens kép keletkezik. A nagyításnál a fotópapír megvilágítását is exponálásnak nevezzük.

EXPOZÍCIÓ 
Felvételi expozíció. A felvétel készítésekor a filmet érő fénymennyiségre utaló kifejezés. Mértékét az un. expozíciós adatokkal jellemezhetjük. Az általánosan használt expozíciós adatok a megvilágító fény erősségén kívül a rekesznyílás és az expozíciós idő. (lásd még: fényérték)

EXPOZÍCIÓ PRIORITÁS 
Az automatikus élességállítás egyik formája. A kioldógomb enyhe lenyomásakor bekapcsolódik az autófókusz, és az élesség folyamatosan követi a mérőmezőben lévő téma mozgását. A kioldógomb teljes lenyomásakor a gép exponál, függetlenül az élesség beállításának mértékétől.

EXPOZÍCIÓS IDŐ
Az az idő, ameddig az exponáláskor a fény a fotóanyag egy pontját éri.

EXPOZÍCIÓS ADATOK
Az expozíciót befolyásoló tényezők adatai. A témáról visszaverődő fénymennyiség (fénysűrűség), a rekesznyílás és a megvilágítási idő.

ÉLESSÉG
Az élesség az optikai leképzés, a képalkotás minőségére utaló adat. Elméletileg akkor éles a kép, ha a téma egy pontjáról érkező fénysugarak a képfelület egy pontjában találkoznak. A gyakorlatban élesnek tekinthető a leképzés, ha a képalkotó fénysugarak szóródása a felületen 0,01 mm-nél nem nagyobb.

ÉLESSÉG CSAPDA
Az autófókuszos fényképezőgépek egyik lehetséges szolgáltatása. Működése: manuális üzemmódban beállítjuk az élességet egy adott távolságra. A gép akkor exponál, amikor egy motívum megjelenik az AF-mérőmezőben az élesség távolságában.

ÉLESSÉG PRIORITÁS
Az autófókuszos fényképezőgépek egyik üzemmódja. A kioldógomb teljes lenyomása után csak akkor exponál a gép, ha az élességet már beállította. A kioldógomb enyhe lenyomásakor az élesség beáll az AF-mezőben lévő motívumra. Ebben a helyzetben rögzítődik a gomb elengedéséig. 

ÉLESSÉGÁLLÍTÁSI TARTOMÁNY
Egy adott felvételi objektívnél az élesség beállítható legtávolabbi és legközelebbi távolsága közé eső szakasz. 

FEDETTSÉG,
Más kifejezéssel: fényvisszatartó képesség. A fénykép szemmel érzékelt átlagos sötétségére vagy világosságára utaló szakkifejezés. A sötétebb képet nevezzük fedettebnek. Fényvisszatartó képességről negatív vagy diapozitív filmeknél beszélünk. Ezeknél a nagyobb fedettség az átbocsátott fény nagyobb elnyelésének a következménye. 

FEJEN ÁLLÓ KÉP
Fordított kép. Ezen a valós látvány alsó része van felül és a felső alul.

FEKVŐ KÉP
Olyan kép, amelynek a vízszintes oldala hosszabb, mint a függőleges.

FELBONTÓKÉPESSÉG (OBJEKTÍV)
1, Az objektívek egyik jellemzője. A felbontóképesség annál nagyobb, minél több még elkülöníthető fekete-fehér vonalpárt képes az objektív a film felületének egy milliméterén belül kirajzolni.
2, A film egyik minőségi jellemzője. Azt mutatja meg, hogy hány elkülöníthető vonalpárt képes a film felületének egy milliméterén belül rögzíteni. Mértékegysége a vonalpár / milliméter. A felbontóképességet egy különböző sűrűségű fekete és fehér vonalakból álló tábla lefényképezésével lehet vizsgálni.

FELBONTÓKÉPESSÉG (FILM)
A film egyik képi tulajdonsága. Arra ad választ, hogy a film felületének egy milliméterén hány lefényképezett fekete-fehér vonalpárt tud elkülöníteni. Mértékegysége a vonalpár / milliméter.

FELVÉTELI OBJEKTÍV
Fényképfelvétel céljára gyártott képrajzoló lencserendszer. A fényképezőgépek része. 

FÉNYÉRZÉKENY RÉTEG
A fényérzékeny ezüsthalogenid kristályokat tartalmazó réteg. Ebben alakul ki a fotográfiai kép.

FÉNYSŰRŰSÉG
Lényegében a felület érzékelhető világossága. A felület által kisugárzott vagy visszavert fény erőssége a felület nagyságának arányában.

FÉNYUDVAR MENTESÍTŐ RÉTEG
Feladata, hogy megakadályozza a filmen áthaladó fény visszaverődését. Ezért sötét festékanyagból van

FOLYADÉKKRISTÁLYOS KIJELZŐ (LCD)
A korszerű elektronikus fényképezőgépeken lévő részegység. Erről a fényképezőgép beállításaira, működésére vonatkozó adatok olvashatók le.

FORDÍTÓS FILM
A fordítós film a kidolgozás után a valóságnak megfelelő tónusú és színű (direkt pozitív) képet ad. Nevét a kidolgozás módszeréről kapta. A filmet először negatívként hívják elő, de egy későbbi művelettel átfordítják a tónusokat és a színeket. A valóságnak megfelelő képet hordozó filmkocka neve diapozitív.

FORMÁTUM
A filmkocka vagy a papírnagyítás alakjára és méretére utaló kifejezés.

FOTÓANYAG
A fotófelvétel vagy a nagyítás készítésére alkalmas fényérzékeny anyag. Film vagy fotópapír.

FOTÓNYERSANYAG
A még nem exponált fotóanyag (szűzanyag)

FÉNYAKNÁS KERESŐ
A tükörreflexes keresők egyszerűbb változata. Ennél felülről betekintve közvetlenül a mattüveget szemléljük. A fényakna egy fémlemezekből kialakított szerkezet, amely az oldalról jövő, zavaró fények visszatartását szolgálja. A fényaknás keresőnél a látott kép talpon áll, de oldalfordított.

FÉNYERŐ
Az objektíven beállítható legnagyobb rekeszérték.

FÉNYMÉRÉS (MEGVILÁGÍTÁS-MÉRÉS)
Fénymérővel végzett művelet. Célja, hogy a film optimális expozíciójához szükséges rekesz és idő párokat meghatározzuk.
A mérés módja lehet:
- direkt (közvetlen vagy a beeső fény mérése)
- indirekt (közvetett vagy a visszavert fény mérése)

FÉNYMÉRÉSI MÓD
A fényképezőgépe épített fénymérő a témáról visszaverődő fényt érzékeli. A fénymérési módtól függ, hogy a fénymérő a képfelület mely részeit és milyen mértékben veszi figyelembe az expozíció meghatározásához.

FÉNYMÉRŐ (MEGVILÁGÍTÁSMÉRŐ)
A mai fénymérők elektronikus eszközök. Segítségükkel meghatározhatjuk az optimális expozícióhoz szükséges rekesz és idő párokat.
A fénymérő lehet:
- önálló kézi műszer
- a fényképezőgépbe épített

FÉNYREKESZ (BLENDE)
A fényrekesz az objektív fényáteresztő (hasznos) átmérőjét szabályozó szerkezet. A korszerű fényrekeszek egymásra csúszó vékony fémlemezekből, lamellákból állnak. 

FÉNYTÖRÉS
A fény homogén anyagban egyenes irányban terjed. Különböző optikai természetű agyagok határfelületein (ha nem merőlegesen érkezik) megváltoztatja haladási irányát, megtörik.

FÉNYÉRTÉK
Az expozíciót a fényképezőgépen két számérték határozza meg. Ezek a rekesznyílást és a megvilágítási időt leíró számok. A fényérték egy számadattal jellemzi az expozíciót. Ez a szám annál nagyobb, minél erősebb fényben való fényképezéshez állítottuk be a fényképezőgépet. A fényérték minden egész számértéke kétszer akkora expozíciót (a filmen kétszeres fénymennyiséget) jelez, mint az egyel kisebb szám. A fényérték jelzése FÉ, LW vagy EV.

FÉNYÉRZÉKENYSÉG
1, Egyes anyagoknak az a tulajdonsága, hogy bennük a fény maradandó kémiai változást okoz.
2, A fotónyersanyagok jellemző adata. Arról szolgáltat információt, hogy mennyi fény szükséges az optimális expozícióhoz. (Lásd még: Az érzékenység mértékegységei)

FŐFÉNY
A főfény a világítás jellegét meghatározó fény. (Nem mindig a legerősebb.)

FŐSÍK (HÁTSÓ)
A képrajzoló objektívekben az optikai tengelyre merőleges elméleti sík. Az objektívnek van első és hátsó fősíkja. A tengellyel párhuzamosan belépő fénysugár a lencséket elhagyva más szögben távozik. A hátsó fősík ott van, ahol a belépő és kilépő fénysugár meghosszabbításai metszik egymást.

FRONTLENCSE
A felvételi objektívek külső, a téma felé néző lencsetagja.

GÉPVÁZ
A fényképezőgépek fő szerkezeti egysége. A cserélhető objektíves kisfilmes gépeknél erről levehető az objektív, esetleg a hátfal, kereső stb.

GYÚJTÓTÁVOLSÁG
A gyűjtőlencsékre párhuzamosan érkező fénysugarak a lencse másik oldalán egy pontban találkoznak. A lencse fősíkja és a fénysugarak metszéspontja közötti távolság a gyújtótávolság. Ez a fényképészeti objektívek egyik jellemző adata. Számértéke általában milliméterekben kifejezve fel van tüntetve az objektíven.

GYŰJTŐ LENCSE
Gyűjtő lencsék azok az üveglencsék, amelyeknek közepe vastagabb, mint a széle. Tulajdonságuk, hogy a felületükre érkező párhuzamos fénysugarakat elméletileg egy pontban összegyűjtik.

HÁLÓZATI TÁPEGYSÉG
Elektronikus részegység, egyes vakukészülékek tartozéka. Segítségével a vaku nem elemről vagy akkumulátorról, hanem közvetlenül a villamos hálózatról üzemel

HÁTFAL -1
A nagyformátumú gépek hátsó szerkezeti része. Ez foglalja magában a filmet.

HÁTFAL -2
A kisfilmes fényképezőgépek hátsó részét borító szerkezeti egység. Egyes típusoknál ez levehető, cserélhető.

HELYES EXPOZÍCIÓ
A legoptimálisabb képet eredményező expozíció

HIDEG SZÍNÁRNYALAT
A látható színeket asszociatív hatásuk alapján meleg és hideg színekre is feloszthatjuk. Hideg hatásúnak a kék illetve zöld színek színeket tekinthetjük. Ha a kép színegyensúlya a semlegestől a kék vagy a zöld felé tolódik el, "hideg árnyalatról" beszélhetünk

HORDOZÓ
A fotóanyag legvastagabb rétege. Kémiailag passzív. Funkciója, hogy a fényérzékeny réteget hordozza.

HULLÁMHOSSZ
A fénysugárzás egyik jellemző tulajdonsága. A hullámhossz egy teljes rezgési periódus során megtett út.

HALOGENIDEK
A kémiában halogén elemeknek nevezik a fluort, klórt, brómot és a jódot. Az ezüsttel alkotott vegyületeik fényérzékenyek. Az ezüstklorid, ezüstbromid és ezüstjodid a kémiai képrögzítés alapanyagai. Ezeket összefoglaló néven ezüsthalogenideknek is nevezzük.

HARMONIKÁS KIHUZAT
Az a konstrukciós megoldás, amikor az objektívet egy bőrharmonika kapcsolja össze a gépvázzal. A kisfilmes fényképezésnél ezt egyes közeli képek készítéséhez gyártott kiegészítő eszközökben használják.

IDŐ AUTOMATIKA (REKESZ PRIORITÁS)
A megvilágítási automatika egyik formája. Ilyenkor a rekeszértéket kézzel kell beállítani. Ehhez a fénymérő adatai alapján a fényképezőgép választ és állít be megvilágítási időt. 

INDIREKT FÉNYMÉRÉS, TÁRGYMÉRÉS
A témáról visszaverődő fény mérése. Ilyenkor a műszer érzékelőjét a téma felé fordítva diffúzor nélkül használjuk.

ISMÉTLÉSI IDŐ (VAKU)
A vakukészülékek két villanása között el kell telnie bizonyos időnek. Erre az időre a kisülési energiát adó kondenzátor feltöltéséhez van szükség.

ISO
A fotográfiában: a fényérzékenység nemzetközi mértékegysége.

IDŐFELVÉTEL
Az egy másodpercnél hosszabb megvilágítási idővel készült felvételekre használt szakkifejezés

IDŐPRIORITÁSOS ÜZEMMÓD
Más kifejezéssel rekeszautomatika vagy idő előválasztás. A megvilágítási automatikáknak az a változata, amikor a megvilágítási időt kézzel állítjuk be és ehhez a fényképezőgép a fénymérő adatai alapján, automatikusan beállítja a rekesznyílást.

INDIREKT VILÁGÍTÁS
Az a világítási mód, amikor a fényforrás fényét nem közvetlenül (direkt) a témára irányítjuk. A kisvakuk használatának egyik lehetősége, elsősorban belső térben. Ilyenkor a vakut a mennyezet vagy a fal felé kell fordítani. A témát az innen visszaverődő fény világítja meg.

INTEGRÁLÓ FÉNYMÉRÉS
Átlagoló fénymérés. A fényképezőgépbe épített fénymérők egyik lehetséges mérési módja. Ilyenkor a fénymérő a képmező egész felületének világosság értékeit gyakorlatilag azonos mértékben veszi figyelembe. 

KEMÉNY VÍZ
Az ivóvízben különböző ásványi anyagok vannak oldva. Kemény víznek a viszonylag nagy kalcium és magnézium tartalmú vizet hívjuk. (Koncentráció: 0,2 millimol / liter vagy nagyobb)

KERESŐ
A kereső a fényképezőgépnek az a része, amely lehetővé teszi a felvételkor a képkivágás beállítását. A korszerű keresők e mellett az élesség ellenőrzésére, beállítására is alkalmasak.

KÉPKAPU
A fényképezőgépnek az az ablaka, amelyen keresztül a fény a filmre juthat. A vetítő és nagyítógépeknél az átvilágított filmet befogadó ablakot nevezik képkapunak.

KÉPKIVÁGÁS
A látványnak a filmre illetve a kész képre kerülő része. A képszélek által határolt látvány.

KÉPRAJZOLÁS
A gyüjtőlencsék azon tulajdonsága, hogy az előttük lévő megvilágított téma képét képesek megjeleníteni a mögöttük lévő felületen.

KIHUZAT
A film síkja és az objektív hátsó fősíkja közötti távolság.

KOMPLEMENTER SZÍN
A szürke (fehér) szín különböző színek keveréke. Minden színhez tartozik egy olyan másik szín, amellyel összekeverve semleges, szürke (fehér) árnyalatot ad. Az ilyen színpárból az egyiket a másik kiegészítő színének vagy komplementer színének nevezzük. 

KONTAKT MÁSOLAT
A negatívfilmről közvetlen érintkezés útján készült pozitív másolat. A pozitív képkockák azonos méretűek a negatív filmkockáival. 

KONTRASZT
A kép világos és sötét részei közötti tónuskülönbség. Ha két kép azonos motívumot ábrázol és az egyiken két adott részlet tónusának különbsége nagyobb, mint a másikon, akkor ennek nagyobb a kontrasztja.

KÖZEPES TÓNUS
Olyan felület, amely a rá eső fény 18 % -át visszaveri, a többit elnyeli (fotográfiai szabvány)

KÖZÉPFORMÁTUM
A szabványos filmformátumok egyik csoportja. A középformátumhoz a 4,5 X 6 cm és a 6 x 9 cm méret közötti filmek tartoznak

KÖZÉPSÚLYOZOTT FÉNYMÉRÉS
Ennél a módnál a képmező felületének középső 2/3-a mintegy 70% -kal jobban beleszól a mérési eredménybe, mint a kép szélei. 

LAMELLA
A fényképezőgépek zár-, vagy rekesz szerkezetét alkotó vékony fémlemezek neve.

LÁBSZÁM
A filmek szélére gyárilag exponált számok és egyéb jelek.

LÁTENS KÉP
Rejtett kép. A fényérzékeny anyagokban a megvilágítás után a kép információit hordozó csekély ezüst kiválás. Az előhívás során valódi, látható képpé alakul.

LEFUTÁSI IDŐ
A redőnyzár működésére jellemző adat. Az az idő, amíg a redőny az exponáláskor megteszi a képkapu két széle közötti utat. Nem mindig azonos a megvilágítási idővel. 

LEKÉPZÉSI ARÁNY
A téma valós mérete és az objektív által rajzolt kép (leképzés) mérete közötti összefüggésre utaló adat. Arra ad választ, hogy a témán lévő két pont közötti távolság hányszorosa a kirajzolt képen a megfelelő távolságnak.

1:1 -ES LEKÉPZÉSI ARÁNY
1:1 -es leképzési aránynál az objektívet olyan kis távolságra állítottuk élesre, hogy a képre kerülő téma mérete megegyezik a filmkocka méretével (lásd még: dupla kihuzat)

1:2 -ES LEKÉPZÉSI ARÁNY
1:2 -es leképzési aránynál az objektívet olyan távolságra állítottuk élesre, hogy a képre kerülő témarészlet egyik oldala kétszerese a filmkocka megfelelő oldalának.

LÁTÓSZÖG
Az objektív a filmre rajzolja az előtte lévő téma egy részletét.
Azt a szöget, ami alatt a két ellentétes képszélről az objektívbe érkeznek a fénysugarak, látószögnek nevezzük. Más a látószög a kép rövidebb vagy hosszabb oldala mentén illetve a képátlóban. Az ismertetőkben található látószög adat általában a képátlóra vonatkozik.

LÁGY VILÁGÍTÁS
Kis kontrasztú világítás. Ilyenkor a téma erősebben és kevésbé megvilágított része között csekély a fényerősségek különbsége (max: 0,5 FÉ) 

LÁGY FOKOZATÚ PAPÍR
A fekete fehér fotópapírok egyik fajtája. Az ilyen papírra készült nagyításnál a világos és sötét képrészek közötti tónuskülönbség viszonylag kicsi.

LÁGY RAJZOLAT
Az objektív rajzolati tulajdonságára utaló kifejezés. Nem azonos az életlenséggel. Életlen rajzolatnál a kontúrokból folyamatos tónusátmenet lesz. A lágy rajzolatnál a kontúr élesen látszik, de körülötte több-kevesebb fényszóródás mutatkozik. A kialakuló kép megfelel egy éles és egy életlen kép egymásra fényképezésének.

LÁGYÍTÓ ELŐTÉT
Olyan üveglemez, amely az objektív elé helyezve lágy rajzolatot eredményez.

LEKÉPZÉS
A fényképészeti objektívek az előttük lévő megvilágított téma képét megjelenítik a mögöttük lévő felületen. Ezt a jelenséget optikai leképzésnek is nevezik.

LEJÁRATI IDŐ
A filmek csomagolásán feltüntetett időpont (év, hónap). A gyártók eddig az időpontig garantálják a filmek eredeti tulajdonságait, ha azok előírásszerűen voltak tárolva. A lejárati idő után megváltozhat a film érzékenysége, kontrasztja, színegyensúlya.

MANUÁLIS OBJEKTÍV
Olyan objektív, amelyen az élességet kézzel kell beállítani. Automatikus élességállításra nem alkalmas.

MANUÁLIS ÜZEMMÓD
Ebben az esetben az élességet vagy az expozíciós értékeket kézzel (manuálisan) kell beállítani a fényképezőgépen.

MASZK 
A színes negatívfilmeken lévő vörösessárga színezékréteg. A színegyensúly javítását szolgálja. Nevét onnan kapta, hogy egyes színeknél nem alakul ki, így nem egyenletesen fedi a film felületét.

MATTÜVEG
Sík üveglap, amely az egyik oldalán érdesített, matt. A matt felületen a fény szétszóródik, ezért itt az objektív által alkotott kép kirajzolódik. Ez a kép az üveglap másik oldaláról is látható.

MECHANIKUS ZÁR
Olyan zárszerkezet, amelynek működésében kizárólag mechanikus alkatrészek vesznek részt.

MEGVILÁGÍTÁSI TARTOMÁNY
Egyes filmeknél a névleges érzékenységhez képest alul vagy túlexponált kockákról is megfelelő nagyítás készíthető. A megvilágítási tartomány a még megfelelő eredményt adó expozíciók közötti különbség.

MEGVILÁGÍTOTTSÁG
A filmet érő fénymennyiség mértéke. Mértékegysége a lx.s (luxsecundum)

MEGVILÁGÍTÁSI AUTOMATIKA
A fényképezőgépbe épített szolgáltatás. Célja az optimális expozícióhoz szükséges rekesz és/vagy idő értékek automatikus beállítása. 

MELEG SZÍNÁRNYALAT
A látható színeket asszociatív hatásuk alapján meleg és hideg színekre is feloszthatjuk. Meleg hatásúnak a sárga illetve vörös színek színeket tekinthetjük. Ha a kép színegyensúlya a semlegestől a sárga felé tolódik el, "meleg árnyalatról" beszélhetünk.

MÉLYSÉGÉLESSÉG
Az élesség a gyakorlatban kiterjed a beállított távolságtól közelebbi és távolabbi témarészletekre is. Azt a tématávolság tartományt, amelyen belül a kép még elfogadhatóan éles, mélységélességnek nevezzük.

MIKROPROCESSZOR (CPU)
Adatokkal számítástechnikai műveleteket végző elektronikus elem, alkatrész. A fényképezőgépekben az adatok a fénymérőből, az élességérzékelő modulból illetve a kezelőszervekből származhatnak. A CPU az elvégzett számítások alapján vezérli a gép működését.

MINILABOR
Fotóamatőrök igényeit kiszolgáló kis alapterületű fotólabor. Automatikus üzemű filmhívó és nagyító berendezésekkel működik.

MONOKRÓM FOTÓANYAGOK
A monokróm (egyszínű) kifejezés azt jelenti, hogy az elkészült kép egy szín különböző tónusértékeiből épül fel. A legismertebbek a fekete-fehér fotóanyagok. Ezeken a téma tónusai és színei feketén, fehéren vagy a szürke szín különböző árnyalataiban jelennek meg.

MUNKABLENDE (AUTOMATIKÁNÁL)
Időautomata üzemmódban az a rekeszérték, amelyet kézzel kell beállítani. A gép ehhez választja ki a megvilágítási időt

MUNKABLENDE (VAKUZÁSNÁL)
Az automata vakukészülékek egy része úgy szabályozza a kibocsátott fényenergiát, hogy egy adott rekesznyílásnál legyen megfelelő az expozíció. Ez a rekesznyílás a munkablende. 

MŰANYAG BEVONATÚ FOTÓPAPÍR
Olyan nagyítópapír, amelynél a papírlap vízálló polietilén réteggel van bevonva. A kidolgozásnál a kezelő oldatok nem hatolnak be a papír filcbe, ezért a mosási idők lényegesen rövidíthetők. Az ilyen papír levegőn szárad. Jele: RC vagy PE.

MŰFÉNY
A kifejezés a fény színére utal (3.200 K). A szabványos fotóizzók fényének színe.

MŰFÉNY FILM 
Szabványos műfényre érzékenyített film. 3.200 K-es fényben ad színhelyes képet

NAGYÍTÁS
Az eredeti felvétel filmjéről készített nagyobb méretű kép fotópapíron vagy filmanyagon.

NAGYÍTÓGÉP
A kisméretű kidolgozott filmről nagyobb méretű papírkép készítésére szolgáló készülék. A NAGYÍTÓGÉP RÉSZEI: KONDENZOR
Több lencséből álló optikai rendszer. Funkciója, hogy a fényforrás fényét egyenletesen elossza az átvilágított film felületén.

LÁMPAHÁZ
A nagyítógépnek az a része, amelyben a fényforrás (lámpa) és a fény színét befolyásoló szűrők kapnak helyet. 

NEGATÍVTARTÓ
A nagyítógépnek az a kivehető része, amiben a negatívfilmet elhelyezzük.

NAGYÍTÓ LENCSE (OBJEKTÍV)
Képrajzoló objektív. Ez rajzolja a negatív képét a fotópapírra.

VÖRÖS SZŰRŐ
A nagyító objektívje elé helyezhető vörös színű üveg vagy átlátszó műanyag. A vörös szűrőn keresztül érkező fény a fotópapírra gyakorlatilag nincs hatással.

MAGASSÁG ÁLLÍTÓ
Ezzel a tárcsával lehet a nagyítófejnek az alapdeszkától való távolságát szabályozni. Így állítható be a kivetített kép mérete.

ÉLESSÉG ÁLLÍTÓ
Ezzel kell a kivetített kép élességét beállítani. Egyes nagyítóknál az élességállítás automatikus.

ALAPDESZKA
A nagyítógép legalsó része, amelyre a fotópapírt vagy a nagyítókeretet helyezzük.
​ NANOMÉTER
A fény hullámhosszának mértékegysége. A telített színek meghatározására is szolgál. Rövidítése: nm. 1 nm = 10<sup> -9</sup> m.

NAPFÉNY
A kifejezés a fény színére utal (5.500 K). A déli napsütés fényének színe, tiszta időben.

NAPFÉNY FILM
Szabványos napfényre érzékenyített film. 5.500 K -es fényben ad színhelyes képet

NEGATÍV FILM
A fekete-fehér negatívfilm ott sötét, fedett, ahol a téma világos volt. A téma sötét részeinél a film átlátszó. A filmen így kialakuló képet negatívnak nevezzük, mert az a valósághoz képest fordított tónusú.
A színes negatívfilmen nemcsak a tárgy tónusai, de a színei is átfordulnak. Az előhívott filmen az eredeti színek ellentétes, komplementer színei alakulnak ki.
A negatív filmekről az eredeti látványnak megfelelő tónusú és színű (pozitív) papírképek készíthetők.

NEGATÍV-POZITÍV ELJÁRÁS
A témát először negatív filmre fényképezzük le. A kidolgozott negatívról a képet pozitív tónusban papírra vagy pozitív filmre másoljuk át.

NEWTON GYŰRŰ
Főként az üveges keretben lévő diapozitívok vetítésénél mutatkozó jelenség. Megjelenése: szabálytalan alakú, szivárványszínű, koncentrikus gyűrűk a képen. Oka: a film kissé domborodik, így nem fekszik az üveggel azonos síkban. A színes gyűrűk a felületekről visszaverődő fények interferenciájának következményei.

NÉVLEGES ÉRZÉKENYSÉG
A filmek csomagolásán feltüntetett fényérzékenység. Nem mindig egyezik meg a fotóanyag valóságos (effektív) érzékenységével.

OBJEKTÍV
A tárgyról valódi képet rajzoló optikai rendszer. A fényképészeti objektívek több optikai lencséből épülnek fel. Egyes objektívekben tükrök is találhatók.

OLDALFORDÍTOTT KÉP
Olyan kép (fényképen vagy a gép keresőjében) amely az eredeti látványnak tükörképe. A jobb és a baloldal fel van cserélve. 

OLDALHELYES KÉP
Olyan kép (fényképen vagy a gép keresőjében) amelynek oldalhelyzete a valóságnak megfelelő. 

OPTIKAI LENCSE
Készülhet üvegből, műanyagból vagy más átlátszó anyagból. Funkciója, hogy a rajta áthaladó fénynyalábot eredeti útjából eltérítve, megtörve valamilyen optikai jelenséget hozzon létre. Ilyen optikai jelenség az éleslátás korrigálása (szemüveg) vagy a képrajzolás

OPTIKAI TENGELY
Az objektívek lencséinek középpontjain áthaladó elméleti egyenes

OBJEKTÍV DÖNTÉSE
A fényképezőgéptől távolodó sík éles leképzése (rekeszelés nélkül) csak úgy lehetséges, ha az objektív síkja nem párhuzamos a film síkjával. Ehhez az objektívet a megfelelő irányban és szögben meg kell dönteni. Ez a kisfilmes technikában csak a speciálisan erre a célra gyártott objektívekkel valósítható meg.

OBJEKTÍV ELCSÚSZTATÁSA
A térben távolodó szabályos alakú motívumok (pl. épületek) képe a fényképen eltorzul (perspektívatorzítás). Ez az objektívnek a film síkjával párhuzamos elcsúsztatásával küszöbölhető ki (perspektíva korrekció). Ez a kisfilmes technikában csak a speciálisan erre a célra gyártott objektívekkel valósítható meg.

PAPÍRFOKOZAT
A fekete-fehér fotópapírok egy részét különböző kontrasztértékkel gyártják (lágy, speciál, normál, kemény, extrakemény). Az így létrejövő kontraszt-fokozatokat a szakmai zsargon papírfokozatoknak nevezi. Léteznek fokozat nélkül változtatható kontrasztértékű papírok is (Ilford Multigrade, Kodak Polymax, Forte Polygrade)

PENTAPRIZMA
Teljes nevén pentatetőél-prizma. A tükörreflexes fényképezőgépek mattüvegén a kép csak felülről látható és oldalfordított helyzetű. A pentaprizma egy üvegprizma, amelyet a mattüveg felett helyeznek el. Ez lehetővé teszi, hogy vízszintesen betekintve a valóságnak megfelelő oldalhelyzetű képet lássunk.

PERIFÉRIA
Számítástechnikai kifejezés, a számítógéphez csatlakozó eszközök gyűjtőneve. Az adatok bevitelét, megjelenítését vagy a számítógépnek a folyamatba való beavatkozását teszik lehetővé. A fényképezőgépeknél: fénymérő, rekesz, idő és érzékenység beállító, élesség érzékelő modul, különböző kijelzők, autófókusz motor, stb.

PERSPEKTÍVA
Magyar szóval: térhatás. A síkfelületű képen látható olyan információ, amely a téma térbeli kiterjedésére utal. A perspektívahatás lehet kisebb vagy nagyobb, enyhébb vagy erősebb. Ez attól függ, hogy a kép szemlélője egy adott valós teret milyen mélységűnek érzékel a képen.

PERSPEKTÍVA TORZÍTÁS
A térben távolodó párhuzamos egyenesek a sík képen összetartanak. Ez a jelenség eltorzíthatja a lefényképezett tárgy alakját.

PERSPEKTÍVA KORREKCIÓ
A felvétel készítésénél vagy a nagyításnál alkalmazott optikai eljárás. Eredményeként a képen megszűnik a perspektívatorzítás

POZITÍV FILM
A pozitív film olyan speciális film, amelyre negatívról a kép pozitív tónusban és színben másolható át. (Nem fordítós film.)

POZITÍV LABORATÓRIUM
Fekete-fehér vagy színes papírképek vagy pozitív filmek előállítására szolgáló laboratórium.

POZITÍV TÓNUSÚ MÁSOLAT
Negatív vagy pozitív fotográfiai képről készült másolat. Tónusai és színei megfelelnek az eredetileg lefényképezett valóságnak.

POZITÍV-POZITÍV ELJÁRÁS
A témát diapozitív (fordítós) filmre fényképezzük le. Erről direkt pozitív (fordítós vagy színroncsolásos) fotópapírra készül a nagyítás

PROGRAM AUTOMATIKA
A megvilágítási automatika egyik formája. Ilyenkor mind a rekesznyílást mind pedig a megvilágítási időt a fényképezőgép állítja be. Ez előre megadott program szerint történik.

PROGRAMKÁRTYA
Egyes fényképezőgépeknél a beépített automatikus szolgáltatások behelyezhető chip-kártyák segítségével bővíthetők.

PUSH
Angol szó. Jelentése: nyomni, tolni, emelni. A fotográfiában push hívásnak nevezik a filmnek a névlegesnél magasabb érzékenység szerinti, hosszabb ideig tartó előhívását.

RAJZOLAT
Az objektívek által alkotott kép minőségére utaló kifejezés

REFLEXIÓ
Az optikában: fény visszaverődése a felületekről.

REKESZÁLLÁS
A rekesz beállító gyűrű valamilyen adott állása, beállítása. 

REKESZNYÍLÁS (RELATÍV NYÍLÁS)
Az objektívben a fényrekesz lamellái által le nem fedett lencsefelület. Ezen hatolnak keresztül a képalkotó fénysugarak. A rekesznyílás nagysága (felülete) befolyásolja a kirajzolt kép világosságát. A rekesznyílást a fényrekesz segítségével lehet szabályozni. (Lásd még: rekeszértékek)

REKESZÉRTÉKEK
A rekeszértékek az objektív fényáteresztő képességére utaló szabványos számok. A szabványos rekesz-szám sorozat: 1 -1,4 - 2 - 2,8 - 4 - 5,6 - 8 - 11 - 16 - 22 � 32.
A kisebb számokkal jelölt rekeszértékeknél nagyobb az objektíven áthaladó fényáram, így a lencse által kirajzolt kép világosabb. A számsorban a kisebbtől a nagyobb számértékek felé haladva minden szomszédos érték felére csökkenti az objektíven átjutó fényt.

REKESZ AUTOMATIKA (IDŐ PRIORITÁS)
A megvilágítási automatika egyik formája. Ilyenkor a megvilágítási időt kézzel kell beállítani. Ehhez a fénymérő adatai alapján a fényképezőgép választ és állít be rekeszértéket.

REPRODUKCIÓ
Fényképekről, festményekről, rajzokról, iratokról és más sík felületekről készülő fénykép.

RETROFÓKUSZ
A felvételi objektívek olyan optikai felépítése, amely lehetővé teszi, hogy az objektív hátsó lencsetag nagyobb távolságra legyen a filmtől, mint a gyújtótávolság (végtelen állásban is). Erre a tükörreflexes fényképezőgépek rövid gyújtótávolságú objektívjeinél van szükség.

RGB
R=red (vörös), G=green (zöld), B=blue (kék). A színek meghatározásának egyik módja. Ilyenkor a vörös, zöld és kék összetevők arányával definiáljuk a valós színt.

SCHWARZCHILD-EFFEKTUS
Amennyiben a megvilágítási idő nagyon rövid vagy nagyon hosszú, a film érzékenysége csökken. Az effektust kiváltó időhosszak és az érzékenység csökkenés mértéke gyártmányonként különböző.

SEMLEGES SZÍN
A fehér a szürke és a fekete felületeket semleges színűeknek nevezzük. Ezek nem változtatják meg a rájuk eső fény színösszetételét.

SPEKTRUM
Magyarul: színkép. A látható telített színek sora. (Pl. a szivárvány színei)

SPOT FÉNYMÉRÉS 
Ennél a mérési módnál a fénymérés csak a képmező közepén vagy más részén egy megjelölt kis körben (átmérő: 3-5 mm) történik. A spot méréssel meghatározható a téma viszonylag kis részletének helyes expozíciója.

STÚDIÓVAKU
Fotóműtermekben használt nagy teljesítményű vakuberendezés.

SZEM VEZÉRLÉSŰ AUTOFÓKUSZ
Egyes automatikus élességállítású kamerák szolgáltatása. A keresőben megjelölt több autofókusz mező közül a gép azt aktivizálja, amelyikre a fotós néz.

SZEMCSÉZET
A képet alkotó szemcsék nagyságából, alakjából és eloszlásából eredő vizuális hatás

SZÍNEZET
A valós színek egyik tulajdonsága. Lényegében a színjelleget határozza meg. A másik két tulajdonság a telítettség és a világosság.

SZÍNEGYENSÚLY
A színes fénykép jellemzésére használt kifejezés. A kép színegyensúlya akkor megfelelő, ha rajta lévő színek optimálisan megközelítik a lefényképezett motívum színét vagy a szemlélő elvárásait.

SZINKRONITÁS (VAKU)
A vakunak akkor kell villannia, amikor a zárszerkezet teljesen nyitva van. Így a fény a film egész felületét éri. Szinkronitásról akkor beszélhetünk, ha ez a feltétel megvalósul.

SZINKRONIZÁLÁS
1. A zár nyitás és a vaku villanás egyidejűségének biztosítása.
2. Két vagy több vakukészülék egyidejű villanásának biztosítása.

SZUBTRAKTÍV SZÍNKEVERÉS
Módszer színes fények előállítására. A végső szín úgy alakul ki, hogy az eredetileg fehér fényből útjába egyszerre több különböző színű szűrőt helyeznek. A színszűrők bizonyos színeket elnyelnek, kivonnak a fehér fényből. Ehhez különböző fényáteresztésű sárga, bíbor és kékeszöld színű szűrők használatosak.

SZÍN (VALÓS SZÍN)
A látható fény összetevőinek hullámhosszától és intenzitásától függő fiziológiai érzet. Ide tartozik minden ténylegesen létező felület vagy fény színe. Egy adott szín meghatározásához három adat szükséges. Ezek lehetnek például: a színezet (domináns hullámhossz), a telítettség (fehér ill. fekete tartalom) és a világosság.

SZÍNHELYESSÉG
A kép akkor tekinthető színhelyesnek, ha az ábrázolt motívum színei optimálisan megközelítik az eredetit, illetve megfelelnek elvárásainknak. Ilyenkor megfelelő a színegyensúly is. 

SZÍNES FOTÓANYAGOK
A színesnek nevezett fotóanyagok megközelítően visszaadják a téma eredeti színeit.

SZÍNHŐMÉRSÉKLET
A fehér fény különböző színű fények keveréke. Az egyes fényforrások fénye nem azonos arányban tartalmazza az egyes színeket. Ezért fényük színe nem egyforma. A színhőmérséklet a fény színösszetételére utaló adat. Mértékegysége a Kelvin (K)

SZÍNHŐMÉRSÉKLETI HANGOLÁS (FILMEKNÉL)
A színes felvételi anyagokat mindig behangolják valamelyik szabványos színhőmérsékletre. Az optimális képeredmény érdekében célszerű a hangolásának megfelelő színösszetételű fényben exponálni. A fotográfiában kétféle szabványos színhőmérsékleti hangolást alkalmaznak:
- napfény (nappali fény) film: 5.500-5.600 K
- műfény film: 3.200 K

SZÍNPRÓBA
Színes pozitív képek készítésénél az optimális színegyensúly kialakítására alkalmazott módszer. Menete: a kép egy jellemző részéről keskeny papírcsíkra nagyítást készítenek. Ennek színe és tónusa még nem megfelelő. A korrekció érdekében más színszűrőzést és expozíciót határoznak meg. Így újabb próba készül. A műveletet az optimális képhatás eléréséig ismétlik. A korszerű pozitív laboratóriumokban színmérő műszereket is használnak a munka megkönnyítésére.

SZÍNSZŰRŐ
Színes, fényáteresztő anyagból készült eszköz, amely rajta áthaladó fényből egyes színeket visszatart, másokat átenged. Ezzel megváltoztatja az áthaladó fény színösszetételét (spektrális energiaeloszlását).

SZÍNÉRZÉKENYÍTÉS (FEKETE-FEHÉR)
A film fényérzékeny ezüst-sói önmagukban csak a kék színű fényre reagálnak. Azt, hogy a film más színekre is érzékeny legyen, a gyártás során hozzáadott érzékenyítőkkel érik el. Ez teszi lehetővé, hogy a fekete-fehér film a színeket a világosságuknak megfelelő szürke tónusokban adja vissza.


SZÓRT FÉNY
Nagy felületű fényforrásból érkező fény. A fénysugarak a felület minden pontjából a tér minden irányába szétszóródnak.

SZÓRÓDÁSI KÖR
A tárgy egy elméleti pontjából kiinduló fénysugarak az objektíven áthaladva a filmen nem egy pontba érkeznek meg. Az a felület, amire a fénysugarak szétterülnek, a szóródási kör. Élesre állított helyzetben a szóródási körök a legkisebbek, életlen leképzésnél nagyobbak.

TARKA SZÍNEK
Az érzékelhető színjelleggel bíró (színes) színek. A tarka színű felületek úgy verik vissza a rájuk eső fényt, hogy közben annak eredeti színösszetételét megváltoztatják.

TELJES NYÍLÁS
A teljes nyílás az objektív legnagyobb rekesznyílása. Ilyenkor az egész lencsefelület részt vesz a képalkotásban, így a kirajzolt kép a lehető legvilágosabb.

TTL FÉNYMÉRÉS
Fénymérés az objektív mögött, a gépvázban lévő érzékelő segítségével. 

TÜKÖRREFLEXES KERESŐ
Ez a megoldás a nevét onnan kapta, hogy az objektív mögött egy 45 fokban elhelyezett tükör vetíti a fényt egy vízszintes mattüvegre. Ezen rajzolódik ki a kép.
- kétobjektíves
- egyobjektíves

TÜKÖRREFLEXES KAMERA
Ezekben a fényképezőgépekben az objektív mögött egy 45 fokban elhelyezett tükör vetíti a fényt egy vízszintes mattüvegre.

TÓNUSÉRTÉK
A képfelület adott részének világosságára utaló kifejezés. 

TÓNUSOS KÉP
Szürke árnyalatokat is tartalmazó fekete-fehér fénykép. A kifejezést a vonalas (csak fekete és fehér felületekből álló) képektől való megkülönböztetésre használják.

TÚLEXPOZÍCIÓ
A fotónyersanyag túl sok fényt kapott. Az optimálisnál nagyobb expozíció, amely már a képeredmény észrevehető romlását eredményezi.

ULRAIBOLYA SUGARAK
A kék színű fénynél kisebb hullámhosszú, szemmel nem látható sugárzás. A fotónyersanyagon nyomot hagy. Túlexpozíciót vagy kék elszíneződést okozhat.

VAKU
Villanófény, örökvaku. Fotográfiai célokat szolgáló világítási eszköz. A korszerű vakukészülékekben speciális fénycső (gázkisülési cső) található. Ez egy erős elektromos kisülés hatására rövid ideig erős fényt bocsát ki.

VAKUSZINKRON IDŐ
A redőnyzáras fényképezőgépeknél legtöbbször nem lehet minden expozíciós időhöz vakut használni. Azt a legrövidebb megvilágítási időt, amelynél a villanófény használata még problémamentes, vakuszinkron időnek nevezzük. A rövidebb időknél a vaku nem világítja ki az egész filmkockát.

VÉDŐRÉTEG
A filmek felületét borító átlátszó réteg. A fényérzékeny réteget védi a mechanikus hatásoktól

"VÉGTELEN" ÉLESSÉGÁLLÍTÁSI HELYZET
A felvételi objektívek élességállító gyűrűjének az az állása, amikor az élesség a legtávolabbi témára van beállítva. Ilyenkor a párhuzamosan belépő fénysugarak a film felületen elméletileg egy pontban találkoznak.

VISZONOSSÁGI TÖRVÉNY
Ha ugyanannyi fokozatban a rekesznyílást zárjuk és a megvilágítási időt hosszabbítjuk, vagy a rekeszt nyitjuk és a megvilágítási időt rövidítjük, akkor az expozíció nem változik. Ezt nevezzük viszonossági törvénynek. (Lásd még: Schwarzchild effektus)

ZÁRSZERKEZET
A zárszerkezet az exponálás előtt és után elzárja a filmet a fénytől. A fényképezőgép vázában vagy az objektívben helyezkedik el.

ZOOM OBJEKTÍV
Változtatható gyújtótávolságú objektív. Az objektív látószögét egy gyűrű elforgatásával vagy húzásával fokozat nélkül lehet változtatni.

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu

*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotóművészet és pszichológia 1.rész*

_A Fotóművészet és Pszichológia című könyv 1975-ben jelent meg. Itt az eredeti művet adjuk közre, a szerző szíves hozzájárulásával.
_ _




_​ 
​ *Féjja Sándor:
Fotóművészet és Pszichológia*​ Hazai szakirodalmunkban ez a kötet jelenti az első kísérletet a fotóművészettel kapcsolatos pszichológiai hatások és összefüggések feltárására. A szerző - Féjja Sándor - mintegy tíz esztendeje a Népművelési Intézet inspirációjára kezdett behatóan foglalkozni e témakörrel s munkásságának, kutatásainak rész-eredményei előadások formájában kerültek nyilvánosság elé. Ez a könyv így a szerző eddigi eredményeinek egyben a munka folytatására is elkötelező összessége.
Úgy véljük, hogy napjainkban, amikor a képi közlés egyre sokrétűbb és egyre fontosabb szerepet kap mindnyájunk életében, akkor nagyon is szükséges, hasznos és időszerű a fotóművészet lélektani kérdéseinek vizsgálata. E könyvet a fotóművészet mívelőin, barátain túl mindazoknak is figyelmébe ajánljuk, akik vizuális kultúránk fejlődését szívügyüknek érzik s mind színvonalasabb kibontakoztatásán fáradoznak

Réti Pál 


Bevezető pontok
1. Egyetlen tudományterület sem vállalhatja magára egyedül, hogy a fo*tóművészet problémáira kielégítő választ adjon. A művészet problémáiról egy nagyon fiatal tudományterület: a művészetpszichológia is gondolkodik. A mű*vészeti megnyilvánulások társadalmi oldalát hangsúlyozottabban vizsgáló esz*tétika mellett a művészetlélektan a szubjektív oldalt, az alkotás és a befogadás pszichikus folyamatait kutatja kifejezettebben. A Fotóművészet és pszicholó*gia című kiskönyvben a pszichológia és a művészetpszichológia eredményei*nek és kérdéseinek a fotóművészet területén való továbbgondolását, egyben újabb kérdések, problémák felvetését kíséreljük meg.​  2. A fotóalkotási és a fotóbefogadási mozzanatok pszichológiai megkö*zelítése kiegészítheti és meghosszabbíthatja az esztétikai értelmezések sorát. Ezen az úton haladva pszichológiai tartalmakkal gazdagíthatjuk fotóvonatko*zású ismereteinket. Nem időszerű ma már a jól-rosszul alkalmazott esztétizáló fogalmak fotóval szembesítése. Kényszerítő erejű a tudományosság igénye. Egyre több tudományterület bevonását kívánja a fotó társadalmi folyamatai*nak megismerése. Ezek között az egyik aspektus a pszichológiáé.
 3. A pszichológia eredményeit a fotóművészet területén alkalmazni na*gyon nehéz. Igen szerény a művészetpszichológia felhasználható egzakt kísér*leti anyaga, s roppant kevés a célzottan fotópszichológiainak nevezhető kísér*let. Az igazi pszichológia, leonhardi értelmezésben, az embert reakcióiban, örömében és bánatában, reményében és félelmében, ösztöneiben és erkölcsi magatartásában, törekvésében és vágyaiban kívánja megérteni. Ehhez a plasz*tikus megismeréshez képest még az egzakt kísérlet is szegényes eszköz. Hiba volna tehát, ha nem számolnánk a teoretikus adatokkal: a „progresszív speku*lációvart. És az is hiba volna, ha nem szaporítanánk az egzakt adatokat. A tu*dományok jelenkori fejlődésére éppen az egzakt módszerek, a gombamód sza*porodó kísérletek a jellemzőek.
 4. Ha viszonylag átfogó, jóllehet igen szerény képet szeretnénk rajzolni a fotóművészeti folyamatok pszichológiájáról, akkor persze semmi módon nem valósítható meg olyan módszertani pontosság, amilyenre a természettu*dományos kutatás képes. Fotóművészeti folyamatok pszichológus szemmel való értelmezése el sem képzelhető spekuláció nélkül. E kis kötetben megidé*zett szerzők, tudományos kísérletek és hipotézisek sem szerveződhetnének egységessé, mozaikok maradnának, ha nem építenénk be őket egyfajta saját koncepcióba. Ha ez kockázat, vállalni kell. Enélkül lehetetlen volna _szemléle*__tet _közvetíteni, azt, amiért végül is íródott az anyag.
 5. Csupán egzakt kísérletekre támaszkodva alig szólhatnánk valamiről. S azt érezhetné az olvasó, hogy egy vak, sötét szobában tapogat... Ha a vakság jelzőjét nem szabad is vállalnunk, a tapogatódzást annál inkább. Egy szinte tel*jesen ismeretlen területen óvatosan érdemes körülnézni. S ha valahová szeret*
nénk eljutni is, gondolkodni: spekulálni kezdünk. Nem ülhetünk ölbe tett kézzel, várva az egzaktság jótékony eljövetelére. Kérdezni, feltételezni, medi*tálni kell.
 6. A fotóművészet és a pszichológia egyfajta lehetséges viszonyának problémáit fogjuk néhány fontosabb oldalról szondázni. Tehát véletlenül sem lehet szó a teljesség igényéről. Az a célunk, hogy néhány fotóművészeti kér*dést új dimenzióban nézzünk meg, s néhány új szempontot vessünk fel, s min*denekelőtt az, hogy a pszichológiai nézőpont jelentőségét tudatosítsuk az olva*sóban. Elsősorban kérdések felvetésére és hiányjelek felkutatására vállalko*zunk tehát. Problémáknak egymással és az olvasóval való, továbbgondolást igénylő szembesítésére.
 7. A fotóművészeti folyamatok dialektikus vizsgálata feltétlenül meg*követeli a fotográfus, a fénykép és a befogadó néző együttes, egymást kölcsö*nösen és szorosan feltételező egységét. A külön kiemelt és pszichológiailag analizált bármelyik elem csakis akkor értelmezhető helyesen, ha visszahelyez*zük a másik két komponens által meghatározott környezetébe: illetve a teljes folyamatot a művészet, a társadalom egészébe. Ezért gondolkodunk - kilépve az "egyképcentrikus" szemléletből, s a fotó-oeuvre megismerését tartva jelen*tősebbnek - visszacsatolásban. Ezért preferáljuk a realista fényképi tükrözést, s hangsúlyozzuk az esztétikumok sajátos nyelvű, fotószerű megjelenítésének hatását.
 8. A fotóművészeti folyamatok lelki hangsúlyaiban gondolkodó fotó*pszichológia vizsgálódási specifikuma: hogy nem specifikus. Mit értünk ezen? Azt, hogy a fotográfust és a fotónézőt egyaránt olyan embernek tekintjük, akit nem a fotóalkotás, vagy a fotóbefogadás kedvéért valamiféle külön pszi*chikummal "teremtett a jóisten". Csakis azokkal a pszichikus folyamatokkal és csak úgy tudunk fotografálni, befogadni, fotóról gondolkodni - amelyek*kel rendelkezünk és ahogyan azok működnek.


*A FOTÓ ALKOTÁSA ÉS BEFOGADÁSA
*​ PORTRÉPSZICHOLÓGIA

​ Szindbád nemcsak a nőket, a fotográfus kirakatokat is szerette. Gyak*ran álldogált ismeretlen emberek arcképei előtt, és szeretett olvasni az arcok*ról, szemekről, homlokokról. Mit olvashatott ki Szindbád a hölgyek és az urak fotográfiáiból? S mennyi tulajdonság vonatkozhatott abból a modellekre, s mennyi magára Szindbádra? Krúdy Gyula ezt nem mesélte el nekünk.
Talán itt, a portrénál kezdjük el a fotóművészeti folyamatok pszicholó*giai oldalról való megközelítését. Vágjunk problémáink közepébe. In medias res kezdjük vizsgálódásunkat, a portréval.

_Kísérletek, kérdőjelek_​ 
A fényképi ábrázolás talán legősibb és egyben legfiatalabb területe a portré: a személy ábrázolása a személyiségre utaló ismertetőjegyekkel. Az el*ső dagerrotípiák emberi arcokat ábrázoltak. Az ember számára azóta is izgal*mas a saját képmása és társainak fényképe. Nem könnyű a fényképezett em*beri arc révén az ember benső világának művészi megjelenítése. Fényképező*től és fényképnézőtől egyaránt sokat követelő terület a portré. Hasonlíthatat*lanul nagyobb feladat az arckifejezés kiolvasása, helyes megfejtése, mint álta*lában hisszük. A portréfényképezéssel összefüggő pszichológiai folyamatok a fotográfus - a fotó - és a fotónéző egymást kölcsönösen feltételező kapcso*latában zajlanak.
_Darwin, _amikor az ember és az állat érzelmeinek kifejezési formáit vizs*gálta, akkor felhasznált portréfényképeket is. Ezeknek egy részét a híres fény*képész, Rejlander készítette. Nem művészi,. hanem olyan beállított portrék voltak, amelyek bizonyos emocionális állapotokat fejeztek ki. Szomorúságot, örömöt, félelmet vagy hasonlókat. A képeket megmutatta a kísérleti szemé*lyeknek (továbbiakban: k. sz.) és arra kérte őket, hogy ítéljék meg, milyen érzelmeket tükröznek a fényképezett arcok. Bizonyos fotókra megegyező, másokra eltérő válaszokat kapott. Majd a nehezen és hibásan megítélt képekről elmondta, hogy milyen érzelmi állapotok kifejezéséről van szó. A személyek elfogadták, sőt helyesnek tartották a véleményüket korrigáló szempontokat. Valósággal csodálkoztak, hogy eddig nem sikerült felismerniük a megfelelő arckifejezésekben tükröződő érzelmeket. Darwin ezekből arra következtetett, hogy _az arckifejezések megítélésénél a befolyásolhatóság, a szuggesztibilitás igen hatékony tényező, _könnyen érvényesíthető.






(BORING és TITCHENER, 1923.) PIDERIT-arcvonások
Szájak: 1 normális, 2 édeskés, 3 keserű, 4 nagyon kellemetlen,
5 csökönyös, 6 csökönyös és kellemetlen, 7 figyelő, 8 kellemetlen és figyelő, 9 gúnyos és mérges
Szemek: 1 normális, 2 elragadtatott, 3 figyelő vagy elgondolkodó tekintet, 4 nagyon figyelmes, 5 figyelmetlen, visszahúzódó
Szemöldök: 1 normális, 2 figyelő, 3 kellemetlen és elgondolkodó állapot, 4 kellemetlen figyelem
Orr: 1 normális, 2 kellemetlen figyelem





 (BORING ÉS TITCHENER)
PIDERIT-arcvonások kombinációi; 17: megdöbbenés; 18: csodálkozas

Számos egyéb vonatkozó pszichológiai kísérletet végeztek. Ezek sem az általános, vagy a művészi portréfényképezést kutatták, hanem az élő embe*ri arc kifejezőkészségét, érzelmeket megjelenítő képességét. Ehhez használták a fényképeket, segédeszközként. A húszas évek elején _Boring _és _Titchener _pszichológusok a német anatómus, _Piderit _különféle érzelmeket kifejező raj*zait használták fel kísérleteikhez. A Piderit-féle mosolygó, bánatos, dühös és egyéb profilrajzokat mozaikszerűen szétdarabolták. Ugy, hogy a homlok, a szemöldökkel, a szem, az orr és a száj az állkapoccsal külön-külön mozaikdara*bot alkotott. A szétvágott részeket a legváltozatosabban, 360 kombinációban állították össze. Például a csodálkozó szájat a szomorú homlokkal, a haragos orral és a megvető szemmel alkották egy új arcprofillá. A kísérleti személyek a különféle részletekből álló új egységet önálló arckifejezésnek fogadták el. Jóllehet a va*lóságban nem létezhet ilyen kombináció.-Élő embernek nem lehet ilyen arc*kifejezése. Akik nem kaptak utasítást a kísérlet vezetőjétől, azok számára a kombinált arckifejezések megítélése igen eltérő volt.<o>></o>>
_Buzby _és _Fernberger _nagyon gyenge teljesítményt mért. A kísérleti személyek sem egymás ítéleteivel, sem a kombinált arckifejezések elméletileg feltétele*zett jelentésével nem értettek egyet. S amikor Fernberger 658 diáknak ha*mis értelmezést sugallt az arckifejezések megítéléséhez, igen sokan becsapód*tak. Ezek a kísérletek is mindinkább azt valószínűsítették, hogy nemigen le*het pontosan értelmezni egy arckifejezést. _Frois.- __Wittmann _például azt ta*pasztalta, hogy a düh közeli vonatkozásban van a gyűlölettel, az irtózattal és a haraggal. _Kanner _a harmincas években kísérletezett, s azt találta, hogy a meglepetés érzelmét a kísérleti személyek 77%-a, a félelmet 70%, a rémületet 62%, a szé*gyenkezést 53%, a dühöt 50%, a gyanakvást 27%, a szánalmat pedig már csak 19% ismerte fel.<o>></o>>
Más lélekbúvárok, mint _Langfeld, Guilford _és F. _H. __Allport _egy Rudolph nevű festő által kissé átrajzolt portréfotó sorozattal vizsgálták az arckifejezé*sek megítélését. A más-más érzelmeket kifejező _Rudolph portrékat - _ame*lyeknek érzelmeit egy férfi színész dramatizálta - véleményeztették a nézők*kel. Feljegyezték válaszaikat. Ezután Darwinhoz hasonlóan a saját vélemé*nyükkel befolyásolták a személyeket. Majd ismét megmutatták a portrékat. Az újabb vélemények a befolyásolásnak megfelelően módosultak. Tehát a szuggesztibilitás, a néző sugalmazhatósága újra bebizonyosodott. Aliport kí*sérlete különösen figyelemre méltó. A Rudolph portrékra az első megtekintés után 17%-ban adtak helyes választ. Ezután Allport előadást tartott a nézőknek az arcizmok anatómiájáról, az érzelmek testi kifejezhetőségéről, a szájszögle*tek, orrlyukak, ráncok jelentőségéről. S amikor másodszor mutatta meg a fényképeket, a helyes válaszok száma 55%-ra emelkedett. Egyéb pszichológiai kutatások eredményéből megtudhatjuk, hogy _sok*__kal kevesebb arckifejezést tudunk felismerni, mint gondoljuk. _Például a ha*rag, a félelem, a csodálkozás és az ijedtség arckifejezését az életben is gyak*ran összetévesztjük, nemcsak fényképen. Továbbá, hogy a közismert mondástól eltérően a fotóportrén a száj a "lélek tükre", mert több emocionális mozza*natot tükrözhet, mint a szem. Az érzelmeket kifejező arcizom tónusokat, a mimikát a társadalmi szokások módosíthatják, sajátos vonásokat rajzolhat*nak az öröklött arckifejezésekbe. _Klineberg _vizsgálataiból tudjuk, hogy _kul*__túrák szerint változik az arckifejezések jelentése. _Például a kínaiak haragjuk*ban is mosolyognak, máskor mosolyuk a bánat kifejezője lehet. A tágra nyi*tott szemek és a felhúzott szemöldök pedig náluk a düh érzelmének, s nem a csodálkozásnak megfelelő arckifejezés. A társadalom módosító hatása ellené*re is megmarad az arckifejezésnek egy olyan jegye, amely minden emberre ér*vényes, a Föld bármely pontján éljen is. Az az _ún. __arckifejezés-alapséma. 





_Gon*doljunk arra, hogy a legkülönfélébb emberek hányszor mosolyognak zavaruk*ban. Vagy hogy a gyermekét megszidó anya - legyen az néger, kínai, eszkimó vagy más - hogyan húzza fel szemöldökét, nyitja tágra szemét. E példák is mutatják, hogy az arckifejezés-alapséma minden emberben megtalálható. _Dun*__lap _és _Schulze _kísérlete szerint csupán egy-két arckifejezés-alapséma van.

<o>></o>>
_A szuggesztibilitás_​ 
A néző befolyásolásával kapcsolatos kísérletek lényegesek a későbbi pszichológiai vizsgálódásunk szempontjából. A befogadóban a fotó látható felülete - amint azt a befogadás dinamizmusánál tárgyaljuk majd - megin*dítja az élményminták áramlását, felidézi a korábbi emlékeket, érzéseket, gondolatokat mozgósít. Minden ember különféle élményeket, más-más inten*zitással élt át életében. Tehát minden emberben bizonyos fokig különféle pszichikus tartalmak alakulnak ki - s ezért a befogadáskor személyiségenként más-más élmény. Hogy a fényképeket megítélő nagyon szélsőséges vélemények aránylag ritkák, az egyebek között azért lehetséges, mert a társadalmi hatások a különféle emberekre nézve nagyjából hasonlók. Másrészt - a portrénál ma*radva - az érzelmi állapot kifejezése hasonló arckifejezés-alapsémából táplál*kozik. Az élő emberi arc megítélésekor is érvényesül a szuggesztív befolyás. "Akkor is, amikor normális körülmények között valakinek az arcáról olvas*suk le érzelmeit - hangsúlyozza _Woodworth _és _Schlosberg -, _csak ilyenkor a sugalmazás a helyzetből származik, amelyben az illetőt látjuk, és az illető re*akcióinak egészéből."
A sugalmazhatóság függ a befogadó felkészültségétől. Az a fotónéző, aki több tartalmas élményanyagot tud mozgósítani egy fénykép láttán, kevésbé téríthető el szuggesztív ráhatással, annak számára biztosabb információt ad a fotográfia. A személyiség pszichológiai kérdéseinél látni fogjuk majd ezt, ami*kor a jelenségátélő és a lényegátélő nézőtípussal ismerkedünk meg. Itt most az ismeretnyújtás, általában a fotónyelv-oktatás és a befogadni tanulás fontos*ságára kell utalni. Túlhaladott álláspont az, hogy egy fotó spontánul hat, jó vagy rossz, tetszik vagy nem. Mítosz az, ha esztétikára hivatkozva halljuk is, hogy a művészi fénykép minden információját közölheti nézőjével. Vagy, hogy egy művészi portré minden befogadónak képes elmesélni érzelmi tartal*mát. A sugalmazásos kísérletek bizonyítják, hogy a fotóról alkotott véle*ményt, tehát esztétikai örömünk milyenségét is döntően befolyásolja a néző képzetanyaga. A személyiség előélete. A beleélés állapotában a néző belevetí*ti pszichikus tartalmait az ábrázolásba. Minél több tartalmas tényező tölti meg pszichikumát, annál adekvátabban tudja képzeteit belevetíteni a fényképbe. Természetesen a befogadás nem merül ki a képzetek bevetítésében.
Érzelmeket leolvasni az arcról, sok tekintetben egyértelmű azzal, hogy _érzelmeket beleolvasni az arcba. _Petőfi dagerrotípiája, mint fényképi látvány minden ember számára azonos. Nekünk magyaroknak mégis egészen mást mond, más élményt nyújt, mint más nemzetiségűeknek. Azért, mert mi más, gazdag történelmi eredetű, érzelmileg jelentős pszichikus tartalmakat tudunk belevetíteni a portréba, mint az idegenek. Figyelmeztetőek is a sugalmazásos kísérletek. A nézőket valóban könnyű befolyásolni a portré értelmezése szem*pontjából, s nem feltétlenül az indokoltan gazdagabb, hanem a hamis tartal*mak betáplálása tekintetében is. Ha például a fotókritikus, vagy a fotóeszté*ta "hasára ütve" értelmez egy portrét, egy arckifejezést, akkor nemcsak az adott fényképpel kapcsolatban, hanem további képek esetében is félrevezet*heti a befogadót. Jó szándék esetén is ráhúzhatunk szuggesztív, de téves fogal*makat a fényképekre, tényekként közölhetünk hamis értékítéleteket.
Felvetődik a kérdés: egyáltalán _képes lehet-e a fotográfus egy fényké*__pezett arcban azt az érzelmet kifejezni, amit akar? _Képes-e a befogadó néző, Szindbád, azt az információt kiolvasni, amit a fotós közölt?


A fényképi megjelenítés lehetőségei​ 
A fotóst és a festőt többször összehasonlítják egymással. Például így: a festő modell nélkül is tetszése szerint ábrázolhat egy arcot. A fotográfus vi*szont kénytelen egy adott modellt, az adott pillanatban fényképezni. Hihető*en hangzik, de nézzük meg közelebbről is. Tulajdonképpen a festő sem mo*dell nélkül alkot. A festő akkor is számtalan modellt megformál életében, ha nem állítja is valamennyit a műtermébe. Figyeli az embereket. Tanulmányoz*za arckifejezésüket, működteti fantáziáját. Ezek az élmények elraktározódnak benne és adott esetben a legváltozatosabb formában rakódhatnak össze: _kép*zeleti portrét alkotnak. _Ezt a fantáziabeli modellt a piktúra eszközeivel fest*ménnyé formálhatja. A modell tehát képzeleti formában, az agyában van, s nem a valóságban. A fényképész ugyancsak számos arcot lát életében. Ezeket képzeleti képpé formálhatja. Igen, de hol talál e „belső portrénak" megfelelő valódi modellt? Talál vagy nem, kereshet. A modell keresés, a megfelelő arc kiválasztásának folyamata során az embereket képzeletbeli képéhez hasonlít*gatva veszi szemügyre. Az újabb arcok újabb tapasztalatokkal, élményekkel gazdagítják a képzeletbeli portrét. Ritkán, de előfordulhat, hogy felbukkan a keresett arcú modell. Máskor meg egy nem keresett arcban láthat meg a fotós megjelenítésre alkalmasnak tartott tulajdonságot. Ilyenkor az adott személyi*ségből, _kívülről _indul ki, s így készíti el a fényképet. Amikor pedig képzeleti képét szeretné megjeleníteni a fotón, akkor _belülről. _A megtalált arcot aztán alkotói szándékától, a modell kiemelkedő személyiségjegyétől függően úgy formálja a fotó művészi kifejező eszközeivel - fényhatásokkal, gyújtótávol*sággal, labortechnikával, hasonlókkal -, hogy a kívánt eredményt érje el.
Könnyen beláthatjuk, hogy a festő is, a fotós is képes belülről megal*kotni a portrét. Az élő modell ilyenkor amolyan nyersanyag. Nincs az objek*tumhoz kötve semmiféle műalkotás, festmény sem, fotó sem. _A __művészi port*réba a fotós tehát éppen úgy beledolgozhatja személyisége számos jegyét, mint a festő a festményébe. _Még a legtárgyilagosabb és a legegyszerűbb portré sincs szigorúan az ábrázolt személyhez kötve, "még az sem - mondja _Dracou*__lides __-, _amelyet kötelezünk, hogy megfelelő absztrakcióval, de adja vissza az objektum külsejét". A szerző "kézjegyének" minden művészi portrén-ott kell lennie. "A művésznek a műben való pszichikus kifejeződése, Énjének az ob*jektumra való rávetítése gyakran deformálja az objektumot vagy szimbólu*mok alkotására vezet. Még az arcképfestő sem mentesülhet ettől a szubjektív hatástól, pedig neki a munkájában bizonyos objektív fegyelemnek kell alávet*nie magát. Modellje és műve közé iktatja saját személyiségét."
Ez az "objektív figyelem" különösen szigorú a fotográfus esetében, hi*szen ő csak létező modellt fényképezhet, azt, aki kamerája elé áll. Igaz, a fo*tóbeli megjelenítés hogyanjába szinte korlátlanul beleszólhat. Olykor persze még egy festőnek sem könnyű a hogyan kérdése. _Picasso _meséli: "Többször előfordult életemben, hogy (a tükörben) elkaptam egy olyan arckifejezése*met, amelyet a portréimon sohasem sikerült felfedeznem. Pedig talán éppen ezek voltak a legőszintébb arckifejezéseim". S egy további gond, ha mondjuk Picasso megfesti a kívánt arckifejezést, vagy valaki fényképezni tudja őt az adott pillanatban, még mindig kérdéses, hogy a néző azt olvassa-e ki, amit Picasso "belefestett", vagy a fotós megörökített. Kísérleti példáinkra gondol*va: nem biztos, hogy kiolvassa.

_Egyedi és általános_​ 
Az "átlagos" személyiség ábrázolása. _A __nem közismert emberek _fényké*pezésekor kisebb a néző esélye, hogy a képben levő - a fényképezett ember pszichikumára vonatkozó - információt olvassa ki. A befogadó_ asszociációi legtöbbször nem az ábrázolt személyiségének, individuumának szólnak, ha*nem inkább a vele érzékeltetett általános érvényű problémának. _Escher _Ká*roly Vak koldus c. fotója nem úgy tükröződik a nézőben, mint egy ismert va*laki, mint bizonyos X. Y. Bármely más jogfosztott, nélkülöző szerencsétlen ember is lehetne. Külsőleg eltérne ettől, de a kifejezendő gondolat lényegét tekintve aligha. Az is hasonló pszichikus tartalmakat ébreszthetne. A beindu*ló élményminták általában a nincstelen, az elnyomott ember fogalmával lenné*nek kapcsolatosak. A szociofotósok nemzedéke gyakran ábrázolta az egyszerű embereket, az átlagos személyiségeket. _Sugár _Kata, _Langer _Klára, _Tabák _La*jos, _Kálmán _Kata szociofotóin zömmel parasztokat, munkásokat látunk. S a "műfaj" egyik legkiválóbbja, _Lerski _nem volt szociofotós, de ugyancsak az egyszerű emberek belső tulajdonságait kutatta az arcvonásokban. A szocio*fotók s általában az "átlagember" fényképei ébresztette élmények nem csu*pán az ábrázolt ember egyediségét közvetítették a nézőhöz, hanem _mindenek*előtt a hozzá hasonló többieket idézték. _Éppen ez volt a fontos. Az olyan, amilyen egyedi személyiség - mint társadalmi tünet. Problémahordozó. A szociofotókon így válhatott az átlagos személyiség lényeges összefüggések szimbolikus megtestesítőjévé. A társadalom egy-egy nincstelenjével mintegy a populációt, a lakosság egészét lehetett így képviseltetni a fényképeken.
Lássunk egy vonatkozó kísérletet. A pszichológus _Munn _a Life és a Look nevű képeslapok nagy kifejezőerejű dokumentumportréit mutatta meg diákoknak és véleményük felől érdeklődött. Másoktól pedig beállított: a fény*képészműtermek üzleti termékein ábrázolt - eljátszott érzelmeket tükröző - arcokról vallott nézői véleményeket kérte. A dokumentumportrékon hason*lóan ítélték meg az érzelmeket a diákok, mint mások a "beállított" fényképek esetében. Valahogy _nem derült ki a véleményekből a hiteles és az eljátszatott, __művi arcok érzelemtükrözésének különbsége. _Azt jelentené ez, hogy az átla*gos személyiség tipizáló fotói is hasonló élményt váltanak ki, mint az átlagos embert ábrázoló, nem tipizáló erejű fényképek? Megválaszolásra váró kérdés ez. Döntést, kutatást igényel.
_A "különös" személyiség ábrázolása. _A közismert embert értjük itt kü*lönösnek. Azáltal ismert, hogy sok mindent tudunk róla. Tehát több tulajdon*ságjegyet olvashatunk bele a fotójába. És ezáltal többet mondhat róla a látott fénykép. A híres kanadai fényképész, Yousuf _Karsh _szinte egycsapásra világ*hírűvé vált a Churchillről készített portréjával. Karsh azóta is ismert személyi*ségeket, különös embereket, politikusokat, filmcsillagokat, tudósokat fényképez. Rezidenciáját is főként ezért látogatják. A _Churchill portrén _felfedezett személyi tulajdonságok, a ráncolt homlok, a csípőre tett kéz, a határozott, mégis könnyed testtartás stb. hangsúlyozottan a politikus egyediségére, indi*viduumára vonatkozik. Ha ilyen különös személyiséget fényképez a fotográ*fus, akkor a modell egyedi, csakis rá jellemző, és nem másokat képviselő, jel*képező tulajdonságokat keres. Ezeket emeli ki aztán a fotó nyelvi eszközei*vel, kompozícióval, perspektívával és a többi kifejezőkkel.
_A "különös" személyiséget megjelenítő fotók elsődlegesen olyan fogal*makra, érzelmekre apellálnak, amelyek egyediek__, eredetiek és félreérthetetle*nül az ábrázoltra jellemzők. _Az átlagos emberről készült, jelképes tulajdonsá*gokat tartalmazó fotók és a közismert személyiség különös egyéniségét érzé*keltető fotók rugalmas viszonyban vannak egymással. A közismert emberről nyert tapasztalatunk bizonyos fokig személyes jellegűvé teszi a befogadást. Is*merősként fogadjuk a fényképezett személyt. Hiszen nem egy számunkra so*semvolt, átlagos embert látunk, hanem éppen _Churchillt, _vagy _akár Einsteint, _vagy mondjuk _Bartók Bélát. _Egy családi emlékfotó, például egy "Pistike-port*ré" csupán a család számára - ismert, egyedi, a gyerek individuumára vonatko*zó. Az idegen számára éppúgy gyerekfotó, mintha Katikát, Lilikét, Irénkét vagy mást ábrázolna. A Ferike, vagy Csöpike portré is hasonló hatású volna.
Karinthy agysebészét, _Olivecronát ábrázoló portré _egyedi, eredeti sze*mélyiség az orvosok és az őt ismerők számára, viszont átlagos azoknak, akik Olivecronáról semmit sem tudnak, sosem látták még őt.

_Szimbólumok_​ 
 Az "átlagos" és a "különös" személyiség ábrázolásának befogadásakor működő egyedi és általános képzetek problémája a szimbólumok kérdésével is kapcsolatos. Általában igaz, hogy a különös és az átlagos személyiség, _egy Churchill és egy Vak koldus egyaránt szimbólummá válhat. _A jelkép általá*nos, nagy reprezentációs terjedelmű fogalmakban, széles horizontú tartalmak*ban érhető tetten. Az átlagos személyiség azáltal válhat szimbólummá, hogy a vele kapcsolatos információink növekszenek, majd generalizálódnak, egyre több fontos dologra vonatkozik a jelentésük. A különös személyiségnél ez már tulajdonképpen eleve így van. Egy különös személyiség portréját nézve a be*fogadó könnyen átlépi az egyediség határát: általános érvényű tartalmai révén mind több absztrakt képzetet mozgósíthat. Így válhat a befogadás közben szimbólummá a közismert személy, mint individuum, illetve az átlagos sze*mély, mint számos individuum képviselője (egyben a képviseltek tulajdonsá*gainak hordozója és megjelenítője is).
 Idézzük fel _Hitler egyik portréját, _azt, amelyiken még szobafestő. Noha akkor még átlagos személyiségnek számított, most mégis olyan tartalmak kíséretében nézzük ezt a fotót, mintha a későbbi különös személyiséget lát*nánk Vagyis a befogadó ismeretanyagában történt változást, generalizálódott képzeteit kell az élmény okaként megjelölni. Ezért lehetséges, hogy Hitler ko*rai portréja is hasonló hatást kelt, mint egy Führer-fotó: a borzongató őrület, a szörnyűségek, a fasizmus szimbóluma. Egy öregasszony portré, mint átlagos személyiségábrázolás, igen könnyen válhat az öregség jelképévé, mert az öre*gekhez általában asszociálható, s nem csupán az ábrázolt nénihez tartozó kép*zeteket ébreszti bennünk. Ugyanaz a fotó a család számára egyedi, nem válik szimbólummá, nagymama marad. Általában a különös személyiség portréja hat erősebben a nézőre, mint az átlagos személyiséget ábrázoló. A gazdag pszichi*kus tartalmakkal rendelkező fotóértő néző viszont mindkét személyiség ábrá*zolásában felfedezheti a jellemző, a művészileg fontos információkat.
 A művészi fokon fényképező mindig képes lehet hangsúlyozni a szemé*lyiségre jellemző bizonyos tulajdonságokat. Azok kiolvasása viszont csak az értő néző számára lehetséges, beleszámítva élményének szubjektív színezetét is. Ehhez az említett ismereteken kívül - a majd később tárgyalandó - vis*szacsatolás is szükséges. Egy hunyorgó pillantásban, egy kanyargó ráncban, egy feszes ajakban számos egyedi és általános, köztük szimbólummá szervez*hető tulajdonság lehet elrejtve. Érthetően komoly feladat azok kiolvasása, hi*szen mint azt több oldalról megvilágítottuk, az olvasásnak és az olvasónak, Szindbádnak számos buktatója van. Korábban feltett kérdésünkre már vála*szolhatunk. _A __művészi portré képes lehet az ábrázolt személyiség néhány jel*__lemző vonását, érzelmét kifejezni. _S azokat közölheti is a befogadás esztétikai öröme formájában - de csak a fotó nyelvét ismerő, a valósághoz viszonyítani tudó néző valósíthatja meg a sikeres kommunikációt.
 Az viszont mítosz, hogy valamely művészi portré egy egész személyisé*get jellemzően tudna kifejezni. Annyi információ, ami ehhez kének, ,nem fér. het bele" a képkivágással határolt fotó világába. Erre viszont nincs is szükség. Miért is kellene egy személyiséget egy az egyben a fotóra vinni? Nem az em*bert kell a fotóportrén megjeleníteni teljes plaszticitásában, hanem megnyil*vánulásai valamely fontosnak tartott, kiválasztott részét. S ezt a részt kell a fénykép esztétikai nyelvén úgy közvetíteni, hogy a nézői tudat továbbdolgoz*hassa. Megközelítően jól következtethessen vissza az ábrázolt személyiségjegy*re, s amit az képvisel. Nem pedig az ember egészére, mert a képen nem rög*zült szándékkal nem lehet találkozni. Legfeljebb téves esztétikai verbalizmu*sokban, élményben soha.


_A fényképi szituáció_​ 
Széles skálán jelennek meg az emóciók. Az ún. faarcú ember - például Buster _Keaton - is _tartalmas élményeket élhet át, arcizma rezdülése nélkül. Egy naiv arc - mint Giulietta _Masina _arcmimikája Fellini Országúton c. film*jében - viszont igen kifejező lehet. Valamennyi érzelem arcon való tükröző*dése nem is lehetséges, fényképi megjelenítése tehát még kevésbé. A kifejezhe*tő emócióknak is csak egy részét ismerhetjük fel jól. A fényképen még na*gyobb a hibás felismerés valószínűsége. Ennek ellenére szinte valamennyi ér*zelmet felfedezhetjük a művészi portrén. Hogy hogyan, azt már tudjuk: a fo*tós által kiemelt személyiségjegyeket pszichikus tartalmaink belevetítésével szaporítjuk, elevenítjük meg. E gazdagítás fotográfusi lehetőségei között igen döntő az adott képi szituáció milyensége. Azért is így van ez, mert "a pillanat*kép - ahogy _Pereverzev _mondja -nem tartalmaz elegendő információt a tárgy múltjáról és jövőjéről." A befogadó erre vonatkozóan csak közvetett jegyek*ből -például a majd tárgyalandó "negyedik dimenzió" időjegyeiből - ítélhet.
Az arcvonások csupán emóciók kifejezésére alkalmasak. _A __gondolkodá*__si folyamatok is csak az őket kísérő érzelmek formájában jelenhetnek meg az arckifejezésben. _A fotográfus a portré kifejezését a képi helyzet megszerkesz*tésével bővíti,-:s így a kevésbé értő nézőnek is többet mondhat. A modell tar*tása, kezei, ruházata, környezete, az őt jellemző különféle tárgyak mindan*nyian az érzelemkifejezés "kellékei". A másik emberben lejátszódó érzelmi állapotból az életben is keveset lehet meghatározni pusztán az arckifejezés érzékelése által - utal rá _Fernberger -, _akkor, ha azt a totális ingerhelyzetről leválasztjuk. Ha az ingerhelyzet érzékletesen adva van, az érzelmi állapotot in*kább e helyzetnek megfelelően ítéljük meg, s nem az arckifejezés szerint."
_A kezek kifejező szerepe _különösen jelentős. Erősítheti, határozottab*bá teheti az arckifejezést. De gyengítheti is, ha rosszul komponálják. A kéz ké*pes arra, hogy mintegy átvegye az arc mimikai szereprészleteit, sőt önállóan is jellemezheti az embert. Egy visszerekkel és éles ráncokkal behálózott kéz, vagy egy finom pórusrajzzal díszített sima kéz vékony formás ujjainak hajlása kitűnően érzékeltetheti a képen nem látható személyt is_. Carmichael, Roberts __és Wessel _kísérletében egy színész kezeiről - miközben az arcát függöny ta*karta el - fotókat és filmet készítettek. "A kísérleti személyek körülbelül azonos pon*tossággal ismerték fel a kézfotón megjelenített érzelmet, mint más kísérleti személyek a különféle arckifejezéseket." _Lássuk egyik saját kísérletünket is. _Nézzük meg először a Molnár Tibor, Kossuth-díjas színészről készült portrékat. Az első sorozatot látva megállapíthatjuk, hogy sajátos érzelmek tükröződnek arcán. Hogy milyenek, és honnan erednek, arról többféle véleményünk lehet. A ké*pek mindenesetre kifejezőek, komolyan fogadjuk el a leolvasható érzelmeket. Rögtön megváltozik befogadási élményünk, ha a másik, a környezettel együtt látható sorozatot nézzük. A képi szituáció most megjelent képviselőjét, a bilit megpillantva rájövünk, hogy játékról, ezen belül "megízlelésről" van szó. Most már mást jelentenek hát számunkra az arckifejezések. Valamiféle bizarr, játékos, humoros történést kísérő emóciók tréfásan-komoly dramatizálását.


















Egy ruharedőzet, a nyakkendővel szorosra zárt ingnyak, egy blúz mintá*zata, a személyre vonatkoztatható tárgyak egyaránt a fényképezett személy érzelmeibe dolgozódnak a befogadáskor. Művészi mértéktartás kell ahhoz, hogy a fényképi szituációt a fotós úgy rendezze az arckifejezéshez, hogy azzal indokoltan hangsúlyozza a személy tulajdonságait. Ne váljon hivalkodóvá, ne terelje el a figyelmet az arcról. Egy kísérletünkben azonos fotóportrét külön*féle környezeti háttérrel mutattunk a nézőknek. Véleményüket kértük a fotó*kollázs technikával készült tesztről. A nézők kivétel nélkül beleolvasták az arcba azt a pszichikus tulajdonságot, amit a környezet (könyvtárszoba, orvosi vizsgáló, piac, bár stb.) látványa ébresztett bennük. Egy másik kísérletünkben olyan kettős portrét mutattunk, amely sérült kezű férfit, s a kezére tekintő nőt ábrázol. Ha csak a női fejet mutattuk a nézőknek, akkor gyűlöletet, hara*got olvastak ki az arcból. Ha a letakart részt is - a férfit és kezét - mutattuk, akkor ijedtséget, megdöbbenést fedeztek fel.
Kezdettől fogva tudták a fényképészek, hogy a képi környezet a hatás fontos részévé válik, s ezt a hiteles kifejezés és a hamis idealizálás végett egy*aránt felhasználták. _Eizenstein _így ír egy amerikai dagerrotípiáról: „Az óra*lánc harmonikusan simul a káprázatos mellények ráncaiba. Bársonyból var*rott, színes fonállal hímzett nehézselyem mellények. A domború pocak rán*colja és feszíti a tartós kelmét. S ez a tartósság mintha átsugározna a nyugodt tekintetbe, amelyben nyoma sincs már a fiatalság és az ifjúkor életre bámuló, első nagy rácsodálkozásának." Eizenstein kapcsán még egy gondolat, _a film*beli portréról: _egy premier plánban látható arc érzelmei hasonlíthatatlanul pontosabban olvashatók ki, mint egy fotón ábrázolt arcé. Vagy például a fo*tóportréra jellemző információ-isméivek vonatkoznak a filmből kiemelt, fotó*vá lett premier plánra, ha a filmet nem, csak a kimerevített kockát ismerjük. _Miért szegényebb ugyanaz az arckifejezés fotón, mint filmen? _Elsősorban azért, mert az időben zajló filmi történés során a hős magatartásának számos motívumát megismerjük, s így alakulásában, fejlődésében, időjegyekkel ellá*tott, információban bővelkedő arcot látunk. Tudjuk, miért alakult ki és mire vonatkozik az arckifejezés érzelme. Az adott arc érzelmeit az időben korábbi és későbbi arckifejezések egymáshoz viszonyításával is minősíteni tudjuk. A utónál ez sem lehetséges, vagy csak igen korlátozottan (több fotó, más-más időben készül egyazon arcról).

_A mosolyról_​ 
"Én derűs, sőt vidám ember vagyok. De a pofám mindenkit visszariaszt - panaszkodott a festő, _Matisse. - _Afféle mogorva tanárnak tartanak. Uny né*zek ki, mint egy megcsontosodott öregúr." _Brassai, _aki többször fényképezte őt, így emlékszik rá: "Kedélyes" ember volt. De a nevetés nem állt jól neki. El*torzította az arcát. A legtöbbször hiába kereste önmagát a portréin: ha szigo*rúak voltak, meghazudtolták a természetét; ha nevetősek, akkor karikíroz*ták." Ám még ezen az "anti-fotogén" arcon is lehetett segíteni - mosollyal: "Csak egy árnyalatnyi mosoly kellett az arcára." A mosolygó portré általában hatékony. Kellemes érzéseket ébreszt a nézőben.
Az a műtörténész, aki Mona Lisáról beszél, nem mulasztja el, hogy hosz*szan és részletesen kitérjen _a __Gioconda-mosolyra. _Ennek már kisebb könyvtá*rat megtöltő irodalma van. A nemzeti vélemények is kialakultak róla. Az an*golok másképpen értelmezik a mosolyát, mint a németek, másképpen a franci*ák, és másképpen megint mások. Talán alig akad alkotó, aki ne lehelte volna bele valamelyik teremtményébe a mosolyt. Mosolyog Tiziano Vénusza, Remb*randt Saskiája, Raffaello sok madonnája, Van Gogh Tanguy apója, és felsorol*hatatlanul sok az a portré a fotóban is, amelyik mosolyog még. Szívesen néz*zük a mosolygó arcot. A képen. is, a valóságban is. A fotózás őskorától napja*inkig terjedően általában akkor exponált az üzleti fényképész, ha mosolygott a modell. Az ilyen fotó elfogadhatóbb. Az utánrendelés is valószínűbbnek lát*szik. Ezek a szakmai zsargonnal szólva "röhögőképek": a mosolyra erőltetett, vagy vigyorrá torzult arcok is jelzik, hogy a mosoly az emberi kapcsolatok, a szimpátia kiváltás lehetősége. Az emberi hangvétel jele. Emlékezhetünk a köz*ismert _Kennedy-mosolyra, _amely a bizalom érzését keltette bennünk, és nem alaptalanul. De emlékezhetünk hamis mosolyokra is. Ezek valós érzelmi hát*tér nélkül léteznek, sok embert téveszthetnek meg - éppen mosoly jellegük miatt.
_Miért olyan hatékony a mosoly? _A leglényegesebbet említjük: azért, mert nem tükröz olyan, jól körülhatárolt érzelmeket, amelyekből sejthetnénk az ábrázolt emóció előzményét, és az elkövetkező cselekvést sem ismerjük. Egy rémült vagy egy vágyakozó tekintet, vagy egy gyűlölettől görcsös arc vi*szonylag egyértelműbb információt kínál, 'határozottabb és bejósolhatóbb ér*zelmeket tükröz. A mosoly egészen más. Lehet barátságos, vigasztaló, megér*tő, udvariaskodó, szégyent palástoló, lehet erotikus, ijesztő, vagy érdeklődő és így tovább. De bármelyik legyen is: mindig sokat sejtető. És általában azt sejteti - és ez a fontos -, hogy kellemes, pozitív érzelmek rejlenek mögötte. Az érzelmeket kifejező valamennyi arcvonásban felbukkanhat a mosoly. An*nak lényegesebb vagy kísérő része lehet.
_Landis _véleménye szerint _a mosoly az emberi arckifejezés egyetlen tipi*kus jegye. _Arra gondolt, amint az a fotóportrékkal végzett kísérleteiből kide*rül, hogy a mosolyt közvetlenül előidéző izomtónusok a legtöbb egyéb érzel*met kifejező arcmimikában is közreműködnek. "A mosolygáson kívül semmi más kifejezést nem találtam, amely elég nagyszámú fényképen jelen lett volna ahhoz<sub>'</sub> í hogy tipikusnak tekintsem." A portréfotó mindig meghúzza a határo*kat, amelyek közé a néző elhelyezheti, bevetítheti pszichikus tartalmait. A ha*tárvonalak egymástól való távolsága függ az ábrázolt arckifejezés minőségétől. A legnagyobb távolság a fényképezett mosolynál van. Ezért apellálhat a mo*solyra a fényképész és az is, akit fényképeznek. Szindbád így mesél erről: "A fiatalabb urak legalábbis olyanformán mosolyognak a képeken, mintha örök*kön-örökké készek volnánk arra, hogy a nő évekig, késő öregségéig az arcké*püket fogja szemlélni, sóhajtozva és elmerengve." Mindenesetre tény, mint láthattuk, a mosoly sok mindenre képes, sok mindent tud. Sokkal több él*ménymintát rendezhetünk el "meghúzott határvonalai" között, tehát sokkal inkább személyessé, saját szemléletünk, pozitív sejtéseink szerint formálhat*juk a mosolygó arcot, mint a mosolytalant. Ezáltal tetszhet jobban, lehet ha*tékonyabb, mint egy határozottabb, egyértelműbb információt sugárzó fény*képi arckifejezés. Félre ne értsük, szó sincs arról, hogy csupán a mosoly ábrá*zolása volna az igazi. A mosoly számos pozitív sajátossága ellenére is csak ak*kor lehet "igazi", éppúgy, mint bármely más fényképezett arckifejezés, ha je*lentős és jellemző, esztétikai minőségekbe foglalt tartalmat a fotószerűség nyelvén közöl a befogadóval.

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*




​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotóművészet és pszichológia 2.rész*

*A FOTOGRÁFUS SZEMÉLYISÉGE*​ ​  Nem volt futurológus Antoine _Wiertz, _mégis jól sejtette meg a fotómű*vészet jövőjét, ami az 1855-ös jóslatából derül ki: "Mire a dagerrotípia, ez az óriáscsecsemő felcseperedik, mire kibontakoztatja teljes művészetét és erejét, akkor egyszerre csak nyakoncsípi a géniusz és hangosan azt kiáltja: Ide veled! Most az enyém vagy! Együtt fogunk dolgozni!" Így is történt. Egyre többen és eredményesebben csípték nyakon. Múltak az évek, évtizedek és a fotó önál*ló lett, megtanult a saját nyelvén beszélni. Képes felülemelkedni az esetleges, egyedi jelenségeken. Ki tudja fejezni a lényegben rejlő törvényszerűségeket. A fotónyelv fejlődése révén - aminek főbb állomásait később fogjuk nyomon *követni - a fotografikus képmás képessé vált a művészeti általánosításra. Más szóval szuverén művészetté vált. Viszont mégsem mindenki számára nyilván*való ez az eredmény, sokakban nem tisztázott. Többen nem hallották, s most sem hallják a géniusz kiáltását. Vitatják azt, hogy művészi szinten is lehet fény*képezni. Portrét, tájat, aktot - mindent.

_Művészet-e a fotó?_​ 
 Tegyük fel mi is ezt a túlhaladott kérdést. Azért, mert gyakran felbuk*kan ma is. Sokak szerint a fotográfia a művészetek perifériáján foglal helyet - ha egyáltalán tudomásul veszik létét. Megismerésére és elismerésére azon*ban nemigen törekszenek. Az is igaz, hogy többen kimondják: művészetté vált a fényképezés.. Aztán a kijelentésen túl tévesen értelmezik a fotográfia helyét a művészetek között. De legalább az ágazati esztétika kérdéseinek tárgyalása*kor helyet szorítanak a fotóművészetnek is. Ez is valami. Ha esztétikai tárgyú irodalmat lapozgatunk, alig találunk valamit az alkotó fotográfiáról. Néha egy-két adat foglalkozik vele eléggé megfoghatatlanul. És ez nem azért van így, mint sokan mondják, mert a fotográfia fiatal művészet. Nem lehet specifikus ok ez. Hiszen a film a fotónál ötvenhat évvel fiatalabb, s mégis szinte va*lamennyi mai, az ágazati esztétikát tárgyaló munkában megtalálható. Nem vi*tatják művészeti rangját. Nem egyszer tehát úgy tűnik, mintha a fotó a művé*szetek mellőzött gyermeke volna. Miért? Az okok az alkotói személyiség kér*désére vezethetők vissza. Nevezetesen arra, hogy _a fotóművész személyiségét általában kevesebbnek, alacsonyabb rendűnek tartják, mint más művészetek alkotóit. _Vitatják a fotográfus alkotói tehetségét. Tegyük rögtön<sup>-</sup>hozzá: elha*markodottan, előítéletek alapján. Mindenekelőtt abból indulnak ki, hogy sok fotográfus személyisége meg sem közelíti más művészeti ágakban alkotók sze*mélyiségét. Sem kulturáltság, sem érzékenység, sem egyéb tulajdonságok te*kintetében. Ha ebben van is némi igazság, abban már nincs, amikor általáno*sítják a gyenge fotósokból, s munkáikból kiinduló rossz tapasztalataikat, és valamennyi fotográfusra, a legkiválóbbakra is, sőt a fotóművészet egészére vo*natkoztatják. Kevés a szó valódi értelmében művésznek nevezhető fotós, de ez miért is tehetné kérdésessé a fotóművészet létét?
 Hogy sokszor még a fényképezés művészi produktumait sem tudták he*lyesen megítélni, annak legfőbb oka az volt, hogy nem ismerték, vagy nem jól értelmezték az alkotó személyiség pszichológiáját. Az alkotó munkának a valóság fotónyelvi tükrözésében játszott szerepét. Hogy mi teszi művésszé az embert, azt még a polgárjogot nyert művészetek alkotóinál sem könnyű meg*válaszolni. A művészetpszichológia számos hipotézise is a probléma súlyára utal. Végül is nem kevés fehér foltról, sok ismeretlen folyamatról van szó. _Mitől művész egy alkotó? _Talán a valósághoz való különösen sikeres alkalmaz*kodás, a szinte automatikusan megfelelő reagálás teszi azzá - ahogy a �visel*kedéslélektan<sup>,,</sup>, _a __behaviorizmus _hívei mondják? Vagy az elfojtott ösztönök és komplexusok átszellemített, szublimált feloldása jellemzi a művészt - ahogy _a __freudizmus analítikusai _értelmezik? Vagy talán attól művész valaki, hogy az emberiség közös múltjából, a kollektív tudattalanból merít, s az arche*típusait tárgyiasítja az ábrázolásban - ahogy _a __jungi antropologikus iskola _gondolja? A művész személyiségét, belső motívumait, a világ eseményeire adott reakcióit, az alkotás fázisait kutató alkotáspszichológiának fölöttébb nehéz kérdésekre kell választ keresnie.
 Egyáltalán, _miben rejlik a művészet pszichológiai hatása? _Az érzelmek kellemes izgatásában, a szorongások oldásában, ahogy _a __fiziológiai iskola _fel*tételezi? Vagy a gyógyító hatásokban gondolkodó _terápiás iskola _katarzis és lereagálás elméletében kell keresnünk magyarázatot? Vagy t-alán az a megol*dás nyitja, hogy harmóniába rendezi, felszabadítja a művészet az emberi ké*pességeket, s a hétköznapi életnél színesebb, gazdagabb világba emel, amint azt _a __vitális lélektani iskola _követői hangoztatják? Vagy a legújabb nézetek vannak közelebb az igazsághoz? _A __szociálpszichológiai elméletek _a művészet*ben a társadalmi cselekvésre mozgósító hatást, az öntudatosító funkciót, a tár*sadalmi _egyensúlyozás lehetőségiét _hangsúlyozzák. értékelik. _A __filozófiai pszi__chológia _szerint a művészet tudatra ébreszti az emberiséget és az egyre erősö*dő elidegenedés ellen hat. Azokban a művészeti ágakban is sok tehát a megvá*laszolást kívánó kérdés, ahol nem fotográfusok tevékenykednek. A különféle teóriák nem zárják ki, sőt feltételezik egymást. Az alkotási folyamat és a kész mű pszichológiája mégis sokban tisztázatlan, korrekciókat, kutatást és tovább*gondolást egyaránt igényel. Egyelőre sok dolgon lehet vitatkozni. Hogyan ne lehetne hát a fotográfiai alkotás folyamatát, és a fotó hatásmechanizmusát vi*tatni? Hogyan is lehetne rögtön megbékélni azzal a gondolattal, hogy fényké*pezni is lehet művészi, alkotói szinten.
 A tagadók nézetét abban foglalhatjuk össze, hogy ők a gép, a technikai apparátus hangsúlyát érezték a fényképezésben, az automatizált ábrázolást, az érzelem- és értelemmentes mechanizmus működését. Sok jó felvétel született már úgy - érveltek is vele annak idején Berlinben és New Yorkban -, hogy a gép fényképezett, tudniillik a masinát egy csimpánz nyomta meg. S valóban nem kunszt megnyomni az exponáló gombot. Kitűnően értheti a csimpánz is. Aztán már csak a kidolgozás művelete marad hátra, amit a laboratóriumi gé*pek végezhetnek el. Tehát, levonták a következtetést: a gépek felvételeznek és a gépek kidolgoznak. Azaz _a fényképezés __- __a csimpánz-teszt szerint __- __gépies, __rideg ábrázolás, _amely mentes az ember szellemétől. Legalábbis így hitték. De azért szerencsére már annak idején is akadtak olyanok, akik a lényeges összefüggéseket ismerték fel. Kezdtek felfigyelni arra, hogy mégiscsak az ember választja ki, hogy mit fotografáljon, milyen szemszögből, mikor és hogyan. Lassan-lassan felismerték, hogy a kamera engedelmes eszköz az ember kezé*ben. �Mindig az ember, a 'személyiség<sup>,</sup> a döntő és nem a gép. Minden látszat ellenére nem az ember válik géppé, hanem a gép emberivé" - hangoztatta az akkoriban nem józannak ítélt véleményét _Bálint _György. Ami pedig a gépet illeti: "egyenest képtelen a valóság tényszerű, objektív visszatükrözésére, mert a lencse torzít, és mert - _Arnheim _híres példájára hivatkozva - az elölről fo*tografált kocka négyzetnek látszik".
 Ma már tudjuk, hogy az alkotóképesség lényege - ahogy _Taylor _értelme*zi - a dolgok szintézise, mássá való átszervezése a fotótevékenységben is meg*található, s minél mélyebb és nagyobb mértékű ez a szervező szintézis, annál alkotóbb jellegű az eredmény. Minden alkotói folyamatban, így a művészi fényképezésben is a személyiség fejezi ki önmagát, impresszióit, a külvilágból befogadott, a saját lényén átszűrt hatásokat. Hogy ehhez a kifejezéshez, köz*léshez fényképezőgépet és nem tollat, ecsetet, vagy vésőt használ, az az adott művészeti ág egyik sajátosságát jelzi. A világról vallott vélemény fotószerű formáját. *A művészi érték, az esztétikai minőség kérdését nem az eszköz, ha***nem az eszközt, a kamerát koncepciója megvalósítására felhasználó ember **dönti el. *Maga a fotográfus, aki Karl _Pawek _szavaival élve: "Olyan ember, aki a tárgy lényegét keresi, aki mindig szeretné tudni, mi vagy te, mi egy oroszlán..., vagy egy apáca. A fényképészek többnyire nyugtalan szellemek, uta*zók, akik nem csupán vonattal, autón és repülőgéppel utaznak, hanem szaka*datlanul útban vannak az események, a dolgok lényege felé.<sup>"</sup>


_Mi a személyiség?_​ 
 Egy ősi tibeti példázat szerint számos tagot számláló aktív gyülekezethez hasonlítható, ahol szüntelen vita folyik. Tanácsokat adnak, vitatkoznak, mér*legelnek. Minden tag valamiféle kapcsolatban van a többivel és mindegyiknek meghatározott feladata van. A példázat fejlődő, alakuló szerkezetként, rugal*masan értelmezi a személyiséget. Ha e jelképes fogalmakat pszichológiai tarta*lommal töltjük meg, s a gyülekezet tagjai helyett pszichikus tartalmakra, él*ménymintákra, képzetcsoportokra gondolunk, akkor már-már mai felfogásunk szerint kezdjük értelmezni a személyiséget. De nézzük tovább! Az érzetek, emlékek, gondolatok, vágyak, szokások, magatartások és a neurohormonális szerkezetre épülő egyéb pszichológiai folyamatok szervezetten, egységben mű*ködnek. Ezeknek _a pszichikus folyamatoknak rögződése és általánosodása ré*vén kialakult, részben öröklött, részben szerzett tulajdonságok integrációja a személyiség. _A személyiség, melynek tulajdonságai a társadalmi szituációkhoz való szüntelen alkalmazkodás során tevékenységben, az aktuális állapot akti*vitási szintjén nyilvánulnak meg. Ez a dinamikus egység, amely megszabja a környezethez való egyedülálló alkalmazkodást, típusos változatokban, emberi egyedekben teljesül meg.
 Tulajdonképpen szubjektív szűrő a személyiség, az ember belső feltétele*inek összessége, amely felfogja a társadalmi és a természeti hatásokat. Felfog*ja és átértékeli. Átértékeli és megszínezi őket, eközben pedig saját maga is ala*kul. Fejlődik és tevékenységével visszahat a tárgyi és a személyi környezeté*re, alakítja azt. Az embert a személyisége teszi a többi emberhez hasonlóvá, egyben azoktól eltérővé: egyéniséggé. Az élő, cselekvő ember egy adott társa*dalomban létezik. Ott tevékenykedik a művész, a fotóalkotó is. Annak tör*vényszerűségei hatnak rá, azok határozzák meg pszichikumát. Élményvilá*gunk, pszichikus folyamataink meghatározottsága - törvény. Olyan törvény, amelyet nem hagyhatunk figyelmen kívül, ha az embert formáló, tudatát be*folyásoló, például a fotó esztétikai és művészeti hatásával, s annak pszicholó*giai hangsúlyával foglalkozunk. Egyebek között az élményeink társadalmi meghatározottsága - _a pszichológiai determinizmus törvénye - _az, ami a kü*lönböző egyedek számára lehetővé teszi az alkotásba foglalt esztétikai és sze*mantikai információk érthetőségét, a későbbi élményfeldolgozás, a befogadás alapját. Egy adott társadalom, kor egyedeinek lényegében véve hasonló pszi*chikus tartalmai vannak.
 A fotóművészt mégis sokan úgy tekintik, mint akire nem vonatkozik a pszichológiai determinizmus. Alkotó személyiségét az öntörvényű indi*viduummal azonosítják. Nem látják tisztán a mindennapos �létközege, a társa*dalmi talaj élménymeghatározó szerepét. Több mai példa van arra, hogy a fo*tóművész kijelenti, hogy társadalmától független alkotó lesz. Az ilyen szerző csupán megvalósíthatatlan elképzelését jelölte meg. Azt akarjuk ezzel monda*ni, hogy nem létezik fotóalkotó egyéniség? Szó sincs róla. Ez legalább olyan súlyos tévedés volna, mint az öntörvényű egyéniség mítoszának hangoztatása. Társadalom és művészi egyéniség nem antagonistái egymásnak. Sőt! A társa*dalmi meghatározottság nem teszi fakóvá a fotóművész egyéniségének színeit. Az a fotográfus, aki egyéni érzelmeibe, sajátos látásmódjába teremtő módon tudja beépíteni korának szellemiségét és róla alkotott véleményét, csak gazda*godott, személyiségében és fényképi kifejezésében egyaránt. _Saját korának __tégláiból épít tehát az alkotó, de ízlése szerint más-más házat. _Az élmény*anyag a társadalomból ered, hogy aztán a szerzői tudat önműködése a legvál*tozatosabb szintéziseket valósítsa majd meg, tegye fotóalkotássá. A szinteti*zálás, az egyéni építkezési mód a sajátos, jóllehet a �nyersanyaga sokban ha*sonló. Társadalmi hatásoktól mentes ember még egy utópiában sem, egy sci*ence fiction-ben sem igen képzelhető el, mert akkor lényegétől fosztanánk meg: megszűnne ember, személyiség lenni.

_A fotóalkotó néhány sajátossága_​ 
 Nem minden fényképező ember rendelkezik az alkotó személyiség sajá*tosságával. Viszont az, aki az egyszerű emlékek megörökítésén túlmenően fo*tószerűen ábrázol: közölnivalóját sűrítetten, lényeget hangsúlyozóan jeleníti meg, az már alkotói sajátosságokat hordoz. Az ilyen fotós általában kiállításo*kat látogat, fotóelőadásokat hallgat, fotóirodalmat olvas, egyéb ismeretei mel*lett továbbfejleszti esztétikai érzékenységét és a fényképezéssel összefüggő élmények sorát rögzíti magában. Az ilyen életvezetésű embernek sajátságos tartalmakkal gazdagodik pszichikuma. Különös vizuális differenciáló képes*ségre tesz szert. Érzékelésének tárgyai gyakran fotografálásra késztetik. Emo*cionális reagálása felfokozódik, örömeit, problémáit gyakran fényképekben fo*galmazza meg. S ezeket az érzéseket sokszor éppen fotók ébresztik fel benne. Intenzíven kutatja kamerájával környezetét. Benyomásai, emlékei közül mind több a fotózással kapcsolatos és az alkotó fantázia szolgálatába állítható. A legváltozatosabb esztétikai hatásokat, s az őket kifejező pszichológiai jelensé*geket sajátos egységbe tudja szervezni. A lényeges, jellemző minőségeket a fényképezés eszközeivel képes kiemelni, kifejezően ábrázolni. _Olyan sajátos __tartalmakat, élménymintákat épít be tehát pszichikumába, amelyeket más __belső tartalmaival ötvözve képes új összefüggéseket feltáró módon, koncent*ráltan kifejezni. A _fotográfiai ábrázolás technikai és artisztikus eszközeivel ér*zékletesen jeleníteni meg a befogadó számára.
_ Pawek _mondja: _"A _dolgoknak minden időpontban csak a bőre látható. _A _valóságtöbblet csak meghatározott pillanatokban van jelen, aktualitáshoz van kötve.<sup>" </sup>A fotóalkotó éppen ennek a valóságtöbbletnek, _Lessing _fogalmá*val: "termékeny pillanatnak" a megragadására és közvetítésére képes. _Az _em*lített többi tulajdonság mellett ez is megkülönbözteti a fotóalkotó személyi*ségét a gépiesen ügyködőktől. A külvilág hatásait megszűrő és fényképre fo*galmazó személyiségben számos tudattalan tartalom is felhalmozódik, lera*kódik. A valóság termékeny pillanatainak képpé transzponálásakor ezeket a pszichikus képzeteket sem lehet "kihagyni- a fényképezés folyamatából. A _személyiség dinamikájának hatékony elemei a tudatalatti élmények. _Elvileg belátható, hogy a fotóművészetben is jelentkezniük kell ezeknek a mozgatók*nak, _hogy _ezek is jelentős szerepet töltenek be a fotóalkotás és a befogadás során.
 De hogyan, és hol érhetők tetten? Még a befogadásnál úgy-ahogy meg*foghatók, a fotóalkotásnál már alig. Más művészeteknél sem könnyű kimutat*ni a tudatalattit, de azért lehetséges. A fényképezőben bármilyen tudatalatti indítékról legyen is szó, amíg ezek a tartalmak valami módon "életjelt adnak" az emulzión, addig a közbejött technikai apparátus miatt olyannyira háttér*be szorulnak, hogy szinte lehetetlen rájuk találni. A fotón láthatatlanná váló tudattalan problémája már ott kezdődik, hogy csakis azt lehet fotografálni, ami létezik. S ami van, az mindenekelőtt saját magát tárja fel a néző előtt, s nem a fotós amúgy is rejtőző tudattalanját. A fotózáskor késztető tudatalatti motívumok viszonylag könnyen feltárhatók, "csupán" a kész fotókat nézve, azokban nem sikerül megfelelően diagnosztizálni őket. Pedig, ha csak nyo*mokban is, de valahol jelen vannak, jelen lehetnek. Mindenesetre valahol ma*terializált formában kell lenniük. De hol, és mégis milyen formában? Ennek a kérdésnek a megválaszolása is várat még magára. Pszichológiai kutatások sorát fogja igényelni. Egyelőre feltételezhetjük, hogy a fotografus oeuvre-jének és a fotós személyiségének konfrontációja során, ebben a szembesített viszonyban kell keresnünk az objektivált tudatalatti mozzanatokat. Segíthet bennünket továbbá a fotótörténet számos absztrakciós, köztük nonfiguratív nyelvi kísér*lete, valamint a szubjektív élményeiket <sup>�fényképezni,</sup> szándékozó Subjektive Fotografie nevű csoport törekvése.
 Vessünk egy pillantást _Jung __hipotézisére. _Mit mond ő a tudattalan mű*vészeti szerepéről? "Az alkotás úgy él és nő az emberben, ahogyan a fa a föld*ben, amelytől táplálékát kicsikarja. Ezért járunk el helyesen, ha az alkotó for*málódás folyamatát élőlényként fogjuk fel, amely az ember lelkében gyöke*redzik. Az analitikus pszichológia ezt _autonóm komplexusnak _hívja, amely leválasztott részletként a tudat hierarchiája alól kivont, önálló pszichikus életet é1 és energetikai értékének, erejének megfelelően ... merül fel ... és az Ént szolgálatába is állíthatja.<sup>,,</sup> Hogyan születik egy autonóm komplexus? Tevé*kenykedni kezd a pszichikum egyik eddig tudattalan régiója, megelevenedik, fejlődik és "magához vonva a rokon asszociációkat, megnövekszik; az ehhez szükséges energiát természetesen a tudattól vonja el, ha ez utóbbi nem részesí*ti inkább előnyben azt a megoldást, hogy a komplexussal azonosuljon". Nincs alapunk arra, hogy - ha ez a fa egyáltalán él - úgy gondoljuk, annak élettevé*kenysége éppen a fotográfus alkotómunkájából hiányzik. Igaz persze, hogy annak a fotóművészetben való kimutatása egyelőre, amint említettük, várat magára. Ellentétben mondjuk a festészettel, irodalommal, zenével, ahol a mű szimbólumaiból visszakövetkeztetve ismerhetik fel az analítikusok.
 A fotográfus a művészi transzponálásra alkalmas tudatos és tudatalatti tartalmait egyaránt csak az objektumokból álló (ezért fényképezhető le) vilá*gon keresztül ábrázolhatja. A fotón megjelenő tárgy minden átköltés ellenére is roppant távol kerül a feltételezett autonom komplexusra utaló, azt sejtető szimbólum tárgyiasításától. A fotóalkotónak a felvevő objektív perspektíva módosító hatása, a fények mélységi elosztása, a tónusok, az adott expozíciós idő, az előhívó oldatok s egyéb tárgyi és eszmei eszközök révén végtelen ugyan a kifejezés fotónyelvi lehetősége - a tudatalattinak a fotón való megjelenítése mégis számos akadályba ütközik ma még. Ezek legnagyobbika: az igen erős tudatalatti indíték, vagy tartalom is csak egy valóságbeli konkrét objektum fényképében jelenhet meg. S egy ilyen objektum más fényképen is megjelen*het - tudatalatti indíték nélkül.
_ Eredetiség és szociális jelleg. _Minden egészséges ember általában közölni kívánja élményét, örömét. Élményeink szociális tartalma ez a vonás, ami hat*ványozottan jelentkezik a művészetben. Úgy hívjuk, hogy közlési vágy. Az el*mondás szükséglete, az élmények megosztása másokkal, az ábrázolás közzété*tele. Lehet-e művésznek nevezni azt, akit nem feszít az élményközlés, a kom*munikálás vágya? Végül is a fotóművészet az emberekért, a fotográfus ember*társaiért létezik. A fotóalkotót feszítő emóciók az ábrázolás során oldódhat*nak, s a közlés, a befogadás révén okozhatnak örömöt a nézőnek. Az emberi fejlődés egyik mozgató motívuma, az önkifejezés sem mond ellent az élmény szociális jellegének. Az önkifejezési vágyat a fotóművészi tevékenység, a gon*dolatok fényképi megfogalmazása közben realizálhatja a szerző. 'Az viszont ellentmondhat, ha a fotós szélsőséges, bizarr elmeszüleményeit, egyénieskedő véleményét akarja ráerőszakolni a befogadóra. Mindezt abban a hamis meggyő*ződésben, hogy az egyedüli üdvözítő utat járja. Nem is ritka jelenség ez fotó*művészetünkben.
 Idézzük a jól ismert Petőfi-sorokat: Ha nem tudsz mást, mint eldalolni (Saját fájdalmad s örömed Nincs rád szüksége a világnak. Természetesen a saját fájdalom is művészi fotográfiává formálható, de ahhoz,.. hogy valóban alkotásról beszélhessünk, nélkülözhetetlen egy mozzanat: _a fotó szerzője sa*__játjának__<sup> </sup>__érezheti ugyan fájdalmát, dm az mégsem egészen a sajátja. _Általáno*sabb érvényű - de ő fogalmazza meg mások helyett, mások számára is. Ilyen értelemben a fotóművészi személyiség az emberek általános érzelmi és gondolati világának egyfajta koncentrált, egyben egyedi megtestesülése.
 Művészi fotóra gondolva a közölt tartalomban fel kell ismernünk az ere*detiséget is. Azt az objektív újszerűséget, amely - _Koestlerrel _szólva - csak akkor teremtődik meg, ha a fotós szubjektív eredetisége a megfelelő tudás*mennyiség és érzékenység hierarchiájának legfelső szintjén és fotóban tárgyia*sítva érvényesül. A teremtő fotográfiai folyamatban meg kell valósulnia _a bi*__szocializációnak: _az alkotás aktusában önálló, autonom értéknek, összekapcsolt mátrixoknak (egymáshoz rendelt minőségeknek, információknak) kell megje*lennie. Teremtő folyamat ez, szemben _az __asszociatív gondolkodással, _amely egyetlen, már létező mátrix egyes elemei között alkot kapcsolatokat. A korsze*rű fotóművészetet szuverén alkotók eredeti képeinek kell reprezentálnia, ame*lyek a mai valóságból nőttek ki, az abból fakadó objektivációikat szembesítik nézőikkel, akik aztán a valósághoz viszonyíthatják a fotók fakasztotta élmé*nyüket. A realizált közlési vágy így válik társadalmilag értékessé.
_ Erkölcsi önkontroll. Az _a fényképező, aki nem tud megfelelően kü*lönbséget tenni az egyén és a társadalom számára hasznos és az emberi szellem tisztaságára - mentálhigiéniájára - káros, vagyis a fejlődést elősegítő és gátló jelenségek között - az könnyen válhat hamis nézetek terjesztőjévé. Hazug, az emberi szellemtől idegen sémák, szuggesztíven tálalt téveszmék propagálójá*vá. Az etikai önellenőrzés, az erkölcsi tudatosság fejlettsége szerves komponen*se a fotóalkotói személyiségnek. Korántsem lehet közömbös, hogy egy fotó*művész hogyan vélekedik az átélt eseményekről, milyen nézetet vall a világ*ról. Mit tart követésre méltónak, milyen eszmék mellé áll. Erkölcsi véleménye, s annak belső kontrollja közvetve vagy közvetlenül megnyilvánul a fotók alko*tásakor, izmusok követésekor vagy tagadásakor. A labilis erkölcsű alkotó gyak*ran eshet abba a hibába, hogy a valóságos ("hiszen az objektív látta") ese*ményeket összetéveszti az igazsággal. Azaz a jellemző tulajdonságok lényegét kifejező általános érvényű momentumokkal. Periférikus törtönések hordozóit próbálja az általános szintjére emelni és típusként elfogadtatni a nézőkkel. Ha egy fotográfus becsületes és tehetséges, akkor csakis _azt a valóságelemet eme*__li fényképén igazsággá, amely ténylegesen jellemző az adott jelenségre, __illetve __arra, amit az képvisel._
 Mivel a fotóbefogadási élménynél is igen lényeges összetevő az etikai tartalom milyensége - érthető, hogy annak szerzői eredete sem lehet közöm*bös, az, hogy milyen képével és mit sugall a szerzői etika. Sosem véletlen, hogy az egyik fotós kora fonákjait, míg a másik csak csillogó felszínét mutatja meg. És nem véletlen, hogy egyik kockázatot vállalva progresszívan kísérletezik, a másik pedig öncélú formák és technikák zsákutcájában, vagy a modernkedés útvesztőiben mozog. Mindezek a fotókon realizálódnak és vallanak szerzőjük alkotói magatartásáról. Mintegy tehát a fotóalkotó személyiség etikai tartal*mú diagnózisai. _Pawek _implikáltan az emberábrázolás preferálásához köti az erkölcsi tisztaság kérdését. "A modern fényképész drámai tárgyat keres. A va*lóság azonban ott drámai, ahol emberek vannak, az ember igazi élete az új fényképezés legfontosabb tárgya."
_ Esztétikai mívesség. _Ez is fontos tulajdonsága a fotóművész személyisé*gének. A legnagyszerűbb látvány, a legfennköltebb gondolat sem válhat igazán esztétikussá, ha a megjelenített formája, maga a látható fényképi felület, az érzékletes mező, tehát a kész fotó kivitelezése nélkülözi a "tálalás" szépségé*nek elemi követelményeit. Az igényes szerző nem becsülheti alá a mesterség*beli ismeretek fontosságát. A megjelenítés szolgálatában álló technika felvéte*lezési és kidolgozási eszközei mellérendelt viszonyban vannak alkotó gondola*tával, teremtő fantáziájával. Hogy a fotográfia művészetként is funkcionál, ez többek között azt jelenti, hogy kapcsolata a széppel - értve itt a mívességet, a helyénvaló színvonalas technikát - mindig szükségszerű.
 Az érzékelési, az asszociációs, az érzelmi és az intellektuális szakaszok során kiteljesedő fotóesztétikai élmény (amit majd bővebben is ismertetünk) végső kicsengésében az intellektuális folyamatok kapcsolódását követő saját*ságos érzelem is megjelenik, egy a fogalmakat érzelmekkel gazdagító tartalom: az asszociatív érzelem. Ehhez a magasrendű élményhez egy egészen "alacsony*rendű" dolog is szükséges. S bármilyen szokatlanul hangozzék is: ez a míves megjelenítés fotótechnikai oldala.

_A fejlődő személyiség_​ 
 A fotográfusi személyiség hosszú és sajátos fejlődés eredménye. Nem le*het mentes tehát az ellentmondásoktól. A fejlődő alkotó két legjellemzőbb fajtája: _a __még éretlen, _illetve a fejlődés alacsony szintjén _már megrekedt _sze*mélyiség. Az utóbbi sajnálatos eset, az előbbi szükséges állapot. A személyi*ségjegyek nem feltétlenül harmonikusan fejlődnek. Például a reagálás, a meg*látási érzékenység már fejlett, erős, ugyanakkor a nyelvi formába öntés, a fo*tószerűség eszmei-artisztikus eszközeinek használata még gyenge. Vagy: a szo*ciális tartalom, az élménymegosztás vágya már megtalálható, de még hiány*zik a fejlett erkölcsi önkontroll. Máskor az esztétikai mívesség tekintetében kifogástalan képeket készít a szerző, jól alkalmazza a fényképi kifejezés tárgyi eszközeit a megjelenítésben, viszont még híján van a szemlélet, a látásmód ere*detiségének. Vagy: a megfigyelés már intenzív és már sokoldalú is, jó a "pillanatérzékenység", a fotogenikusságot felfedező készség, de mindezek elvesz*nek még a részletekben. És így tovább. Ez a diszharmonikus állapot mégis a fejlődés, a fotóalkotói személyiség érésének, nagykorúvá válásának szükséges lépcsője. Egy-egy újabb fok.
 Más a helyzet a fejlődésben alacsony szinten megrekedt fotográfussal, aki nem képezte tovább magát, akinek nem finomodott az érzékenysége. Aki néhány elemi ismeretből épített kínai falat maga köré és emiatt nem bontakoz*hattak ki az esetleg meglevő képességei. Emiatt nem tanulta meg a fényképe*zés nyelvét, emiatt "dadog", ahelyett, hogy szabatos mondatokat, művészi fényképet alkotna. Ilyenkor további és széles körű kitekintésre, elmélyülő, él*ményszerű ismeretszerzésre volna szükség ahhoz, hogy a fotós elmozdulhas*son a bűvös holtpontról. S ha nem mozdul el, fel kellene adnia a fotóművészi attitűdöket és ambíciókat, hiszen a - kritikátlan - szándék megvalósításához szükséges fotónyelvi eszközök és szerzői koncepciók szegényesek vagy éppen hiányoznak. Legtöbbször azonban nem ez a folytatás. Nem képezik tovább magukat, érzékenységüket autodidakta módszerrel sem, és még a fotográfiai ismeretszerzés lehetőségeit is kikerülik. Letáboroznak túlélt izmusok mellett. Hézagpótló mechanizmusokat alakítanak ki, megmagyarázásokat, esztétikai nyelven hangzó ködös ars poeticákat. Végül is hiányaikat palástolgatják, kom*penzálnak, de azt sem jól. Sajnos, éppen az ilyen fotográfusok tevékenykedé*séből születnek a rossz általánosítások, a fotó művészi lehetőségeit vitató vé*lemények. A megrekedt fotósnak újabb élmények átélésére, újabb tapasztala*tok szerzésére volna szükségük ahhoz, hogy továbbfejlődjenek, elsajátítsák a fényképezés nyelvét. _Legfontosabb talán ez, a fotószerű látás kifejlesztése. _S a nyelv ismeretében meg azt kellene "megtanulniuk", hogy mit érdemes fényképezni, mikor, minek, milyen lesz a fotografikus hatása, milyen tartal*makat érdemes a nézővel közölni, esztétikai továbbgondolásra alkalmassá ten*ni.
 Az új élmények és ismeretek feldolgozása, ellenőrzése, átszűrése köz*ben a hiányos alkotói személyiségelemek fokozatosan kiegészülnek, szinteti*zálódnak. A különféle jegyek, a fotográfiai és egyéb élmények mintái köze*lebb kerülhetnek egymáshoz, magasabb minőséggé szerveződhetnek. Alkotás*ra késztető motívumokká válhatnak, s így oldódhatnak fel a korábbi ellent*mondások egy fejlettebb szinten. A korábban szélsőségek között mozgó, oly*kor felszínesen látó, éretlen személyiséget a harmonikusabb, szellemi tartal*makban gazdagodott, fotószerűen látó és ábrázoló fotóalkotót személyiség, s az őt jellemző művek együttese: a fotóoeuvre váltja fel. _A __fotóalkotó szemé*__lyiségét mindenekelőtt az oeuvre képviseli. _Ebben kölcsönösen hatnak egymás*ra a fényképek, gazdagítják egymás esztétikai tartalmát. Időjegyeik, "fejlődési mutatóik" függvényében tárják fel az alkotó szemléletnek változásait, nyelvé*nek finomodását. Minél jobban behatolunk egy életműbe, annál inkább a gondolkodó, ítéletet mondó embert ismerhetjük fel a fotókon. Szemben a ko*rábbi tévhittel, miszerint gépies ábrázolás a fényképezés. Olyannyira, hogy még a csimpánzok is képesek rá. A csimpánzok által készített fényképek, vagy bármiféle "automata fotók", mint egyedi darabok olykor valóban megtéveszt*hetik még a fotóművészethez igen jól értőt is, de a fotóknak egy esetleges csimpánz-oeuvre-je a "fejlődési mutatók" hiányában elárulná, hogy a felvéte*lek mögött nincs lélek, nincs személyiség.


*A FOTÓNÉZŐ: BEFOGADÓ*​ ​  A fotó alkotási és a néző beleélő újraalkotási folyamatát a fotóalkotás köti össze, a fénykép, amelyben az alkotói tevékenység összegeződik, s amely megindítja a fotó nézőjében a befogadást. Ennek a folyamatnak a pszicholó*giai vizsgálatakor is mindig a kapcsolatra apellálunk, a fotográfus, a fénykép és a befogadó viszonyára.
 Az alkotó és a befogadó kapcsolatáról a művészetpszichológia hajnalán még azt hitték, hogy az esztétikum pszichikus jellege azonos az alkotóban és a befogadóban. A műnek a befogadóban kiváltott pszichológiai reakcióit vizsgá*ló hatáslélektan első kutatói, _Helmholtz, Fechner, Külpe _és társaik a múlt szá*zad hetvenes éveiben azt hirdették _�kísérleti esztétikájukban", _hogy a befoga*dás lényege az, hogy a mű a kellemes asszociációk szokatlanul nagy mennyi*ségét váltja ki a nézőben. De, hogy miért és mi módon képes az alkotó műve ilyen asszociációs hatás kiváltására, arra nemigen tudtak válaszolni. _Groos, Worriger, Lipps, _s a �beleérzés-elmélet" többi képviselője _az __Einfühlung _fogal*mával kísérelte meg a magyarázatot. Eszerint az esztétikai élvezet során a be*fogadó a saját érzelmi állapotát olvassa ki. A mű végeredményben olyan ob*jektivált érzelem, önélvezet, mely az �én megsokszorozódása". Több vonat*kozásban helytálló mozzanatot tartalmaz ez a gondolat, viszont nem ad választ arra, hogy az Einfühlung, a beleérzés során miképpen fejlődhet az alkotás és a befogadás pszichikus folyamata. A kísérleti esztétikák atomista szemléletével szállt vitába _a __Gestalt pszichológia, _az alaklélektan. _Wertheimer, Köhler, Koffka _és társaik szerint: a műalkotásban az egész-élmény a döntő és nem a részek mennyiségi kombinációja. A mű különböző ingereinek szintéziseként komplex benyomások keletkeznek a befogadóban. Vázolt nézőpontjainkhoz említsünk meg egy érdekes tipológiai példát is. Ahol a befogadási élményben a szellemi, fogalmi folyamatok dominálnak, s az érzelem csak ezek kísérője, ott _Nietzsche az apollói ember _típusáról beszél. Ennek ellentéteként jelöli meg _a __dionüszoszi ember _típusát, akiben erőteljesen tör föl az érzelem, s a felfokozott szellemi, gondolati tartalmakat is intenzív érzelmek áradata hor*dozza. A befogadáspszichológia néhány általános problémájának felvillantása után nézzük meg a fotóbefogadás kérdéseit.
 A befogadás folyamatában születnek újjá, élnek ismét a fotográfiák. A legművészibb fotókollekció is keveset ér, ha nem találkozik befogadó szemé*lyiségekkel, akiknek elmesélhetné tartalmát, akiknek színes élményeket okoz*na. A befogadó néző, a fotóértő közönség nevelésének és kinevelésének kérdé*se éppen ezért nem hangsúlyozható eléggé, rendkívül fontos. Hiszen közön*ség nélkül valójában nincs fotóművészet. Fotóértő befogadók nélkül pedig a fotóművészet passzív, tetszhalott. Nem véletlenül hangsúlyozza _Réti _Pál: �Meg kell találnunk azt a formát, amely egyaránt alkalmas az arra érett fotók széles nyilvánosság elé juttatására..., ugyanakkor hozzájárul az alkotómunka tartal*mi fejlődéséhez és az igényes, műértő közönség kialakításához is." _Az __értő __nézők a fotográfiával kapcsolatos ismereteik, egyebek között az �előtanulmá*nyaik" segítségével a totalitás irányába tágíthatják ki a maguk közegében még partikuláris fényképi világot. _Mintegy az idő folyamatában, a pillanatszerű ké*pek pillanatnyi élményén túllépve, a fotóművészeti megjelenítés gazdagságát így élvezhetik. A fotóbemutatók, fotólapok, kiállítások eredendően szűk rep*rezentációs terjedelmét, sovány keresztmetszetét is �előtanulmányaik" és folytonosan nyitott befogadói magatartásuk révén tágíthatják a nézők. A fotó nyelvét ismerő és a szerzők közleményeit rendszeresen olvasó, bemutatkozá*saikat állandóan figyelemmel kísérő befogadók tudnak csak sikeresen vissza*csatolni alkotói kollekciókhoz, s azokat éppen tájékozottságuk révén más szerzők, fotóklubok, nemzetek kollekcióihoz is viszonyíthatják. �Kivédve" ez*zel a fotóbemutatók szűk reprezentációs terjedelmét. Csakis az értő befogadó képes a kompozíciós tartalmak előzményére következtetni, valamint a követ*kezményére is. Ezáltal eleveníti meg még intenzívebben a fényképek világát. Így válhat az ábrázolás átköltött világa, mintha-valósága a tényleges valósághoz hasonlóan fontossá, újra aktuálissá, korszerűvé.
A fotóalkotó és a fotóbefogadó személyisége között több a megegye*zés, mint a különbözés. Amennyiben ez nem így lenne, akkor a fotós képi in*formációit a néző nem, vagy alig olvashatná ki. _A __fotóbefogadó személyiségé*__ben kisebb a lényeges, a formanyelv fotográfiai objektivációjára jellemző képi és fogalmi jegyek tudatbeli aránya, mint a fotográfusban. Ugyanakkor hiány*zik belőle (vagy rejtve van) a képben való kifejezni tudás, a megfogalmazás, a fotónyelven való közlés képessége. _A fotóbefogadás közben, a beleélés állapo*tában mégis alkotó jellegű munkát végez. Ezért nevezhetjük újraalkotónak. A fénykép megindította befogadási folyamat új, aktuális összefüggésbe rende*zi élménymintáit. Olyanba, amely elsősorban őrá, a befogadóra jellemző. A lényeges részek kiemelését és érzékletes kifejezését, mint tudjuk, a fotográfus már elvégezte, "a képen van". Fotóbefogadó személyiségről valójában csak fotóértő néző esetében érdemes beszélni. Az értő fotóbefogadó fantáziája nemcsak reproduktív - a már meglevő képi tartalmakat ismétlő, újra felidé*ző -, mint azt sokan gondolják. Képzetei alapján képes új belső képek létre*hozására. Tehát nem csupán a fényképész alkotó fantáziáját eleveníti fel, reprodukálja, hanem saját fejében újjá is alkotja a fényképet. Mintegy hozzá*adja saját élményvilágát, tehát kreatívan, alkotó módon fogad be.
 Ma már a többoldalú konfrontáció nélkül aligha beszélhetünk társadal*milag hasznos fotóélményről. _A __valóságból eredő fotóművészeti élménynek a __fotó nézőjén keresztül valamiképpen a valóságban kell folytatódnia. _Tény, hogy nem könnyű feladat megfelelni ennek az elvárásnak, de hát az alkotás és a befogadás voltaképpen munka, �meg kell dolgozni" az élményekért. A befo*gadásra való fényképi világ nem nyújt egyértelmű információt, sem szemanti*kait, sem esztétikait. Ezért a befogadó a saját szemléletét, rendszerezési mód*ját, vagyis _a __tudati organizációját _mintegy hozzáadja a képi világhoz. Hajla*mos arra a néző, hogy a kiolvasható fényképi információkat értelmes egésszé szervezze, még akkor is, ha a fotó �értelmetlen". Az is előfordulhat e művelet során, hogy más információt vesz fel a befogadó, mint amit a fotográfus közöl*ni akart vele. A nézőnek a megbízhatóbb dekódolás, a helyesebb értelmezés végett is indokolt bekapcsolnia a valóságot, köztük az említett előtanulmánya*it és a napi élményeit kell visszacsatolnia.

_Nézőtípusok_​ 
 A fotóbefogadó is, akárcsak a fotográfusi személyiség, fejlődő struktúra. Fejlődésének fontosabb állomásait itt is pozitív tendenciák és hiányosságok jelzik. A fotó esztétikai tartalmának befogadásakor a fényképezett jelenség és a mögötte fellelhető lényeg szubjektív képe egyaránt megjelenhet a néző*ben. Ha mondjuk azt keresi, hogy _mit, miket ábrázol egy fotó, _akkor minde*nekelőtt a jelenségre kíváncsi, azzal foglalkozik. Ha pedig azt, hogy _mit fejez __ki, _akkor a lényegre. Teljességében a lényeg nem közvetlenül érzékelhető mi*nőség, hanem csak csírájában létezik, kiolvasható lehetőségként található meg a művészien rögzített jelenségben. A fotóbefogadási élmény átélésének tartal*mi mélysége szempontjából, ajelenség és a lényeg esztétikai kategóriájára épít*ve különböztethetjük meg a fejletlenebb jelenségátélő és a fejlettebb lényeg*átélő nézőtípust. E két pólus között gazdag átmenetek találhatók. Ez a tipo*logizálás a fotónézők meghatározott csoportjának közös és lényeges, a legin*kább jellemző nézői jegyeit foglalja magában, nem pedig a konkrét, élő szemé*lyiséget testesíti meg.
_ A __jelenségátélő típus. _Befogadási folyamatai, a befogadás pszichológiai szakaszai fejletlenek. Asszociációi, általános, de főként fotóvonatkozású formanyelvi ismeretei szegényesek. Szigorúan ragaszkodik az ábrázoláshoz, a ké*pi kompozícióhoz. Absztrakciós-intellektuális képmegfejtő - dekódoló - munkája kiváltképp háttérbe szorul. Jellemzi továbbá egy-egy tekintetvonzó képi részlet, feltűnő fényhatás, szokatlan technika kedvelése, s mindaz, ami nemigen megy túl az érzékletes látványon és nem "fárasztja" a gondolkodását. A fotó eszméje legtöbbször rejtve marad előtte. Nem tudja észlelni a fényképi forma hordozó funkcióját. Legjobb esetben is csak a fotó világába, annak más-más mélységébe felszínesen helyezkedik bele, de azt nem viszonyítja a va*lósághoz; nem csatolja vissza élményét.
_ A lényegátélő típus. _Túllép az érzékletességen úgy, hogy élvezi és isme*ri a fényképi ábrázolás vizuális szépségeit, de azokból, hasonlóan a szerzőhöz, asszociatív tartalmakban : gazdag i élményt épít föl. Kibontja mindazokat az összefüggéseket, amelyeket a képelemek tolmácsolnak, tolmácsolhatnak. Ismeri a fotó sajátos formanyelvét, annak tartalomhordozó funkcióját. A fotográfiai látvány segítségével lép túl a jelenségen az absztraktabb megismerés intellektuális örömei felé. A fotó világát a valósággal szembesíti. Ebben a lé*nyeget kiolvasó befogadási folyamatban döntő szerepe van az időbeliségnek, a "negyedik dimenziónak".






A fotóalkotó számos fontos szemantikai és esztétikai információt sűrít a rögzített pillanatba. Egyben így teszi lehetővé, hogy az értő befogadó majd kitágítsa, időben is totálissá emelje e "sűrítményt". Élményszerűen jelenné eleveníthesse a fényképi univerzumot, időbeli folyamatként fogadja be azt. _A művészi alkotás fontos jellegzetessége az, hogy roppantgazdagságával meg*haladja a néző észlelési kapacitását. _Ezt a gazdagságot, ha szabad így mondani: szegényíti a befogadó, azért, hogy ki tudja olvasni a benne rejlő üzenetet. A befogadó észlelési kapacitása számára gyakorlatilag korlátlan információs gaz*dagságú a műalkotásba, például egy művészi fényképbe foglalt üzenet. "Az embernek többször kell befogadnia azt - mondja _Moles -, _hogy csökkentse az eredetiséget, hogy jelentős részét fel tudja fogni annak az információnak, amit tartalmaz, úgy hogy annyira lecsökkentse az információ sűrűségét, hogy képes legyen feldolgozni azt, amit észlel." Egy mű gazdagsága még akkor is meghaladja a befogadói kapacitást, ha netán elfogadjuk azt, hogy a mű sze*mantikai információja kimeríthető és rögzíthető az emlékezetben. Nézzük meg közelebbről a szemantikai és az esztétikai információt. _A __szemantikai infor*máció _tartalmai közösek az emberek számára, normalizált, ismert jeleket ad*nak. Továbbá áttehetők az egyik csatornáról egy másikra, mint például a be*széd leírt mondatokká válhat. "A szemantikai információ általában szigorúan praktikus és főleg logikus természetű; a cselekvéshez és a jelentéshez kapcso*lódik..., szabályait, jeleit az üzenet minden befogadója általánosan elfogadja." _Az esztétikai információ _viszont az általánosan ismert repertoár helyett az adó és a befogadó, esetünkben a fotográfus és a fotónéző közös ismeretanyagára vonatkozik, s elméletileg lefordíthatatlan egy másik "nyelvre", miután ilyen másik nyelv nem is létezik. _Moles _gondolatmenetében maradva: az esztétikai információ végeredményben olyan belső állapotokat határoz meg, amelyek*nek - legalábbis a tipikus esetben - csak bizonyos következményét vizsgál*hatjuk objektíven, művészetpszichológiai, vagy akár pszichofiziológiai mód*szerrel.
 A szemantikai és esztétikai információkból felépülő fénykép a befogadó nélkül önmagában zárt világ. E világ magánvalóságát a fényképi jelekben elrej*tett múlt és a jövő jelenné emelésével tudja számára valóvá tenni a néző. Az időbeliség, a konzekvensen alkalmazott negyedik dimenzió ábrázolása és nézői kiolvasása (egyben bevitele) nélkül nem lehet teljes értékű a befogadási él*mény, mert nem azt közvetíti a fotó, amit közvetítenie kellene. _Egy __fotó, __vagy fotó-oeuvre magánvalóságát, szemantikai és esztétikai információit tehát csak akkor teheti a néző egyénileg és társadalmilag fontossá, élővé, ha tudatá*ban időjegyekkel ellátva dolgozza tovább. _A fotónéző a benne tovább élő in*formációkkal kapcsolódik a művészet emberré nevelő hatásába. Ez főleg a lé*nyegátélő nézőre áll.

_A fotó maradandósága_​ 
 Kérdés, hogy a fénykép ezüstszemcséiben "megörökült<sup>"</sup> információk maradandók-e. Aligha szoktuk tagadni, hogy a művészetet értő módon átélni nem mindennapos dolog. Láthattuk, hogy "még<sup>,,</sup> a fotográfia értő befogadása is képzett és differenciált személyiséget kíván. Az örök művészet - ahogy ne*vezni szokták a ,,hagyományos- művészetet - elsősorban a műértő befogadók miatt örök, maradandó. Akkor is fennmaradhatna a művészet, ha mondjuk ezentúl már soha többé nem születnének műalkotások. Az értő nézők a per*manens újraalkotás, a befogadás révén tudnák fenntartani (ennek egyéb kon*zekvenciáira most aligha kell utalnunk). Tehát a művészeti alkotások mara*dandók, a művészet örök. Hogyan néz ki ez a dolog a fotónál? _Kifejezhet-e örök emberi tartalmakat egy művészi fotó? _Az ember állandóan változik, fej*lődik. Alakuló események gondolkodtatják, töltik meg pszichikumát egyre újabb tartalmakkal. Nem beszélhetünk tehát örök, változatlan pszichikus tar*talmakról, hanem éppenhogy a különböző korok, korszakok lecsapódott és kikristályosodott képzeteiről, mindig újra és újjá termelődő érzésekről, vágyak*ról, törekvésekről van szó. Szükségszerűen vonatkozik mindez a fényképi tük*rözésre is, a változó világ és a változó ember fényképeire is. A művészi fotó is lehet maradandó. Azért, mert a letűnt korokat, korszakokat, érzéseket, a kor szülte művészi véleményeket a fotográfiák képesek megőrizni és közvetíteni. És azért is, mert nem száraz dokumentációként, hanem eleven, a személyiséget dinamizáló, esztétikai örömöt nyújtó formában őrizheti a fotó az informá*cióit. De leginkább azért lehet maradandó esztétikai értékű egy fénykép, mert a fotóértő néző aktív: a befogadáskor életre kelti a fényképek világát.
 A fényképekben sűrített művészi információ nem válhat tehát merev, meg*változtathatatlan élménykonzervé. Itt mindenképpen a foto-oeuvre-ök ha*tását szeretném hangsúlyozni. Azért, mert valójában egyetlen szerzőt sem tud*hat egy-két fotója kellően reprezentálni. Még kevésbé reprezentálhat egy kort. Csakis az érzékenyen válogatott fotó-oeuvre képes megközelítően jól jellemez*ni, képviselni az alkotója szemléletét, illetve a korból "átmentett" informáci*ókat. A különféle korok embereinek állandóan változik tudatvilága, képzet*tartalma. Esztétikai összetevőket tartalmazó pszichikumunk minőségi változá*sát is a törvényszerű fejlődés, az új információk beépülése okozza. Az újabb pszichikus tartalmakkal bővült tudatbeli szintézis a minőségileg magasabb ren*dű élmény kiválthatóságának alapja. A beleélés folyamatában a fotók újabb, az adott jelen kor emberére jellemző tartalmakkal, a fotónéző pszichés tartal*maival telítődnek. Így születnek állandóan újjá.
 Tehát a művészi fotográfia ezért formálódhat újjá úgy, hogy egyrészt _megtartja saját korának és alkotójának alapvetően eredeti jellegét, másrészt __meg az adott korok emberéhez is szólni tud, _a ma, illetve a jövő emberéhez, társadalmához. Ebben az értelemben tehát a fotóművészet is örök. Fennma*radhat, maradandó lehet, mindig hatni képes. Örök, mert a személyiség moz*gékonysága és dialektikája teszi ezt lehetővé. Igaz, nem örök emberit fejez ki. Ez lehetetlen is volna, miután örök emberi tartalmak nem léteznek. Nem örök, nem konstans emberi tartalmakról van szó, hanem a történelmi és az egyéni fejlődés során változó, tökéletesedő emberi tartalmak, élményminták örök funkcionálásáról. Alkotó és befogadó fotón keresztüli élménycseréjéről.
Nem túlzott tehát a fotótörténész _Hevesy _Iván, amikor igen derűlátóan vallotta, hogy: "A fotóművészet fejlődési távlatai sokkal messzebbre mutatók, mint ahogyan egykor sejtették és sokan még ma is hiszik." Mi is ezt vallhat*juk, mert igaz: a fotóalkotó és az újraalkotó befogadó személyiség viszonya teszi azzá.

*A BEFOGADÁS DINAMIZMUSA*​ 
 A fénykép befogadási folyamatait is úgy értelmezzük, mint a valóság*hoz kötődő megismerő - alkalmazkodó - cselekvő viszony egy áttételes válto*zatát. Az érzékeléstől a gondolkodásig valamennyi alkotói és befogadói lelki Folyamatunk anyagi alapját is az idegsejtek; az agysejtek funkciója képezi. Az idegsejtek élő anyagából származó pszichikus folyamat magasabb rendű mi*nőség, mintsem hogy idegi jelenségre lehetne szűkíteni. Csupán az idegrend*;zerben lejátszódó _folyamat _az anyagi, _a __megnyilvánulása _viszont már csak eredetére nézve az, működését tekintve egészen más: pszichikai. Egy fotó be*fogadásakor, tudati tükrözésekor élményeink mintái alapján reagálunk.
_ Az élményminták _számos képzetelemből szerveződő pszichikus tartal*mak. Az észlelést követő, eleven színekben és hangokban, érzékletes részletek*ben gazdag tartalmaink: _az __egyedi elsődleges képzetek. _Élménymintáink épí*tőelemei ezek. A további építőelemek már nem vagy alig tartalmaznak érzék*letes jegyeket, ezek elsősorban világos és tömör szimbólumokba rendeződő, lényegében már a második jelzőrendszerhez - a beszédhez - tartozó tartal*mak: _általános képzetek. _A képzet mintegy mozgékony átmenet a diffúz és a differenciált észlelés, valamint a konkrét és az elvont fogalom között.
 Minden fotó képes lehet új élményminták kiépítésére és a korábbiak gazdagítására. _A valóság __és a fényképen ábrázolt világ által kiépített élmény*minták kölcsönhatásában __valósul __meg a fotóbefogadás. _Sémája tehát: 1. a va*lóságból származó élményminták szerepe a fénykép befogadásakor, 2. a fény*kép építette élményminták hatása mindennapjainkban.
Az élményminták motivációs ereje annál nagyobb, minél élményszerűb*ben fogadtuk be a valóság adott mozzanatát, illetve a fotót. Ez vonatkozik tehát az intenzitásra. A másik összetevő: az élményminta tartalma. Annál kö*zelebb van ez a valósághoz (annál realisztikusabb), minél inkább megfelel a fénykép által kiváltott befogadási élmény erőssége a fényképezett objektív esemény (dokumentáló fotó), vagy az átköltött ábrázolás(művészi fotó) minő*ségének.
 Nincs valamiféle külön fotópszichológiai folyamat. A befogadás csak*is a nézőre jellemző élményminták segítségével történhet. _Nem mozgósíthat vadonatúj <sup>-</sup>pszichikus tartalmakat, teljességgel idegen tudati csatornákon a fényképet néző ember. _Mindig az élménymozgósító anyag az új: a konkrét fénykép. Valamennyi vizuális mű befogadási folyamata az érzékeléstől az in*tellektuális folyamatokig terjed és összefügg az élményeket dinamizáló fe*szültségháztartással, s más nem specifikus pszichikus működéssel. Egy film egy fénykép, egy szobor, egy festmény vagy egy diapozitív sorozat lényegé*ben hasonló pszichikus folyamatokat indít meg. Ezért is rendkívül fontos, hogy a befogadási élményt meghatározó ingeranyag - a fotó _kódja - _esztétikai fel*építését, _a __Lukács _György-i értelemben vett világszerűséget alaposan megis*merjük. Alaposan, mert az első lépésben ezek hívják elő, szervezik pszichikus történésünket a folytonos adó-vevő-visszacsatoló kapcsolat során. Tehát nem a �pszichológiain"" és nem az �esztétikain<sup>,,</sup> van a hangsúly, hanem mindig e kettő kölcsönhatásán. Azon, hogy az adott formanyelvű fénykép szeman*tikai és esztétikai információja hogyan működik, mit működtet a befogadó pszichikumában. Továbbá: az ember a feldolgozott tartalmakat szerves tudati anyaggá építve - _interiorizálva - _hogyan él, érez tovább az adott társadalma mindennapjaiban.
 A fényképi világ és pszichikus tartalmaink szembesítésekor azok az él*ményminták mobilizálódnak tehát, amelyek nemcsak egy fényképi inger*anyag befogadásakor, hanem máskor is, bár más összeállításban, más hangsú*lyokkal és más kicsengéssel működnek. Működésük közben valósítva meg a fotóművészet életünkre gyakorolt hatását. Túlhaladott álláspont lenne a fotó művészet társadalmi hatását vitatni. A vitatottabb rész az, hogy hogyan zajlik le ez a hatás, milyenek a finomabb pszichologikus történései.
Vizsgáljuk meg most közelebbről a fénykép befogadásának jelentőségét. Engedjük szabadjára képzeletünket. Egy fotográfus szakít a korábbi életfor*májával. Tehernek érzi a társadalmat, ezért ember nem lakta helyre költözik. Remete életet é1 és fényképez. Rendületlenül fényképez. Beleöregszik, meg*hal. Fényképei megmaradnak, de azokat nem láthatják az emberek. Nevezhet*jük-e teljes értékű alkotásoknak ezeket a fotókat? Első pillanatban talán igent mondhatunk. Több-kevesebb megfontolás után attól tesszük függővé vála*szunkat, hogy mit fényképezett, milyen nyelvezetet használt, képei elérik-e a művészi szintet. Viszont esetünkben ezek sem döntő szempontok. Helyes vá*laszunk az, hogy remeténk fotói nem teljes értékűek. Még akkor sem, ha tehet*séges fotós készítette azokat. Válaszunkat gondoljuk át részletesebben is. At*tól függ egy fotó művészi értéke, hogy látták-e a remek műveket vagy sem?

Amennyiben a fotóművészetet társadalmi jelenségnek tekintjük és nem vá*lasztjuk el a fényképtől az élményt nyújtó lényegi funkcióját - márpedig tár*sadalmi jelenségnek tekintjük és nem választjuk el tőle a hatását -, akkor ta*gadó válaszunk helyes. Egy fénykép önmagában, elszigetelve az emberektől holt tárgy csupán. Hogy magasrendű feladatát betölthesse - gyönyörködtes*sen, etikai tartalmakkal gazdagítsa személyiségünket - kapcsolatba kell kerül*nie a befogadó pszichikumával. _A __fénykép és a néző kapcsolata a beleélés so*__rán valósul meg. _Ebben a találkozásban, a fotóbefogadás pszichikus folyama*tában a fotó szinte elevenen lüktető tárggyá válik. Életre kelti őt a befogadó néző.
A befogadás hangsúlyozottan esztétikai oldaláról később, a szépséget hordozó fényképek és a fotóesztétikai élmény tárgyalásakor szólunk. Jelenleg a befogadás pszichológiai hangsúlyú oldalát, a fényképi információk feldolgo*zásának főbb ismertetőit vázoljuk föl.


 *I. A befogadás szakaszai*​ 

 A fotóbefogadás többszakaszos pszichikus működés. A szakasz fogalmá*val a fokozatosan teljesebbé váló élmény folyamat jellegére - az elméletileg szétválasztott mozzanataira - utalunk. Arra az egymásutániságra, ami valójá*ban, az élmény beindulása kivételével egymásmellettiség. Szimultán, egymást többszörösen átfedő folyamatra gondoljunk tehát, amelyben _állandóan válto*zik az egyes szakaszok hangsúlya és ötvözete. A _fénykép és a befogadó közöt*ti kommunikáció a vizuális ingeregyüttes érzékelésével, a szenzoros szakasszal kezdődik.

_Szenzoros szakasz_​ 
 Érzékszerveink kötnek össze bennünket a külvilággal. Ismereteink az ér*zékelés adataira épülnek. Minden megismerés az érzékeléssel kezdődik, ezen belül a látással. A fénykép nem mozaikszerű érzékletet vált ki. Szemünk anali*záló képessége biztosítja, hogy az ingerek között finom különbségeket is jól észrevegyünk. _A _szintetizáló képessége pedig azt, hogy nagyobb egységeket, _ingeralakzatokat _fogjunk fel. _A _fotótól a szemünkbe hatoló fény hullámhos*szától függően érzékeljük a fénykép kromatikus minőségét: _a __színárnyalatot. __A _színek által visszavert fény mennyisége alapján a fotó _fényerejét. A _fénykép kromatikus elemeinek mennyisége szerint pedig _a __szín telítettségét, élénkségét_ észleljük. Az agyunkba jutó érzéki ingerek maradandó idegrendszeri változást okoznak. Ezek voltaképpen emléknyomok, amelyek felidézve _emlékképek _formájában jelennek meg a későbbiekben. Egy fénykép számos korábbi emlé*künket felidézheti, ezek képei változatos módon szerveződhetnek. Például _képzeleti képpé is. _Olyan, az észlelési anyaggal végzett művelet eredménye ez, amely a meglevő képzetek alapján alkot. képet. És mint a fotónéző<sub>'</sub> személyi*ségnél már láthattuk, a befogadás közben nem csupán reproduktív, hiszen bi*zonyos fokig újraalkotja a fényképeket.
 Már a befogadás észlelési szakasza is összefügg az életkorral. Kiragadott példával megvilágítva: a 8-10 éves gyerek látása már nem _ideovizuális. _Azaz nem a képzelete vezérli érzékelését. Már nem a gyermeki szemléletmódja sze*rint, játékaihoz, szokásaihoz mérten válogat pl. egy fotó látványából, amint azt fiatalabb korában tette. Megszűnik az ideovizualitás hangsúlya, s ezért szemléletében mindjobban érvényesülhet _a __realizmus. _A fényképi ingeranyag (a vizuális kód) befogadási milyensége tehát már a szenzoros szakaszban is sokban függ az életkor pszichikus sajátosságától. Ez _az ontogenetikus megha*tározottság a fotóbefogadás további szakaszaiban is mindig érvényesül._
A három dimenzióhoz szokott pszichikum zavartalanul fogadja a két dimenziós vizuális ingereket. Bizonyos esetben mégis „zavarba kerülhet<sup>,,</sup>. Ez a zavar éppen azt mutatja meg - s ezért említjük -, hogy még a legegyszerűbb befogadási szakaszban is igen komplex működésről van szó. A fotográfus csak létező dolgot fényképezhet. A festő olyan képet is, amely a valóságban nem fe*lelhet meg semmilyen fizikai tárgynak. Maurits Escher holland festő a fizikai törvényeknek szögesen ellentmondó, ún. lehetetlen tárgyakat festett. Egy fényképész csak trükkel vagy a "composite fotó" idején divatos kollázstechni*kákkal alkothat hasonlót. Pszichikumunktól még a legfantasztikusabb vizua*litás sem egészen idegen: azt is képes látni, ami nincs. _Perceptuális rendszerünk felfogja a kétdimenziós lehetetlen tárgy képét és "zavarában" három dimen*ziót szerkeszt belőle. _Így téve ellentmondásossá a vizuális információkat: térré a síkot. Az eredmény, a befogadási élmény egészen fantasztikus: a képen _lá*__tom _a tárgyat, mert érzékelhető, egyben azt is _tudom, _hogy ilyen a valóságban nincs, nem létezhet.




​ 

_Latens motoros szakasz_​ 
 A vizuális ingerek révén mozgásba hozott emlék- és képzeletbeli képek rejtett (latens) mozgási képzeteket is előhívhatnak a befogadóból. Például egy mozgást ábrázoló fotó nézése közben. Az izmok kisfokú reagálását _vegetatív reakciók _kísérhetik: a pulzus és a légzés ritmusának megváltozása, sápadás, el*pirulás, izzadás stb. Mindezek élménybeli velejárója lehet izgalom, szorongás, öröm, s számos egyéb érzelem. Az érzelem gerjesztheti a kifelé irányuló moto*ros (mozgási) reagálást, végül is: cselekvést. _A James-Lange féle affektus el*mélet _elsősorban a testi folyamatokban látja az érzelmek lényegét. Fényképet nézve a konkrét mozgási reakció felnőttnél gátolt marad, nem fut ki. _Müller*Freienfels _szerint abban különböznek a mindennapi élet affektusaitól az eszté*tikai élményben fellépő érzelmek (affektusok), hogy bizonyos részjelenségek (p1. a konkrét mozgásválasz) kiiktatódnak. Az izomban elhelyezett mikro*elektródákkal végzett kísérlet tudományos pontossággal mérheti a mozgást áb*rázoló (vagy olykor statikus) fotók kiváltotta elektromos impulzusokat. Igen gyakori a motoros hatás - amint azt az örömkereső magatartásnál fogjuk lát*ni -, a néző pupillareflexének a fény erejétől független szűkülése vagy kitágu*lása.


_Asszociációk_​ 
 A fotóbefogadás érzékletes, motoros (és vegetatív) szakaszát a képzet*társító szakasz, az asszociációs működés felfokozódása követi. Az asszociálás - kor is a meglevő tudatos és tudattalan élménymintákat használjuk föl. A be*fogadás pillanatai és a fotóra való utólagos hatások, rezonanciák el sem képzel*hetők asszociációk nélkül. A képzetek társításának alapja az, hogy az egyidő*ben, vagy az egymást követően fellépő érzékletek és emlékképek kapcsolatba kerülnek egymással - s az egyik megjelenése (p1. egy fotón) felidézheti a má*sikat, _annak tényleges jelenléte nélkül. _Ismereteink gyarapodása nem csupán tudásunkat gazdagítja, hanem élményszintetizáló képességünket is.
Gondoljunk _Gink _Károly: Szárszói sínek c. fotójára. A fénykép egy sín*pár szűk részletét (szekond-képét) mutatja. Aki nem tudja, hogy József Attila e síneken lelte halálát, annak a kép mindenekelőtt a két párhuzamos sín ritmu*sát, környezetének látványát, s a szorosan ehhez kötődő kompozíciós tartalom artisztikumát nyújtja. Aki tudja, _hogy _a fotó a költőt idézi, az asszociációival már azt az élményt közelítheti meg, amit a szerző kifejezni szándékozott. 1973 óta másfajta hatást is kiválthat belőlünk ez a fotó. A magyar filmművé*szet egy pótolhatatlan, sajátos gondolkodójára, B. Nagy Lászlóra emlékeztet. Idézi őt is.

 Az asszociáció és a képzetek kivetítése: a projekció az élmény kialakulá*sában nem választható el élesen egymástól. A projekcióról a feszültségháztar*tásnál szólunk részletesebben. Itt inkább az asszociációtól próbáljuk kissé meg*különböztetni. Talán azt mondhatjuk, hogy egy fotó az egyéni és a társadal*_mi _tapasztalat alapján mozgatja a befogadó képzeteit. Valamit felidéz a fény*kép a nézőben, a néző asszociál. Szorosan függ ez a fényképi ingerektől. A _projekció viszont nem elsősorban az adott fotóhoz kötődik, _hanem áttétele*sebben kapcsolódik hozzá. A fényképet néző emberre jellemző mélyebben fek*vő pszichikus tartalmakat "vetíti rá" a fotóra, szembesíti a vizuális ingerekkel. Laza szállal kötődik tehát a fotó kódtartalmához, sőt attól - amint a portré*fotó pszichológiájánál tapasztaltuk is - teljesen független is lehet.
 Nézzünk egy példát. A szecesszió díszítőelemeit használták fel a párizsi metró állomásainak építésekor. És annak idején még a szecesszió ornamenti*káját látták az emberek. A fényképész _Brassai, _aki később fotósorozatot ké*szített ezekről a díszítőelemekről, azt Írja, hogy a metró díszeit, illetve a róla készült fényképeket nézve "senki nem akart hinni a szemének: a szecesszió teljesen szürrealistának hatott". Vajon miért? A projekció miatt. Tudniillik a szürrealizmus megjelenése idején számos művészetkedvelő tudata szürrealista szemlélettel itatódott át, s ez a szemlélet mintegy rávetítődött a szecesszióra.


_Emocionális szakasz_​ 
 A fénykép érzékelését asszociációk, az asszociációkat érzelmek, emóci*ók kísérik. E folyamatok jóvoltából válhat egy fotó érzékelése élvezetessé. _A fényképi világhoz való viszonyunk határozza meg az érzelmi élményt: örö*münket, fájdalmunkat, s ezek polarizációját. _Fontos tulajdonsága az érzelmek*nek, hogy gondolkodási folyamatra késztető, magatartást energizáló tenden*ciával rendelkeznek. Vagyis az emóciók lehetnek a fényképi tartalom tudat*ban való továbbélésének és a valóságra való áttételes visszahatásnak aktív mo*tiválói. Egy fénykép befogadásával nem jár feltétlenül együtt ez a hatás. Vég*képp nem egy-egy fotó esetleges nézésekor. Potenciális lehetőségről van szó elsősorban. _Müller-Freienfels __a _minden idők legnagyobb műalkotásainak ha*tását elemezve, arra a következtetésre jutott, hogy a művekből a legtöbbször vegyes' érzelmek születnek. Nem tisztán elválaszthatók egymástól egy-egy al*kotás derűs és borús részletei. Harmóniák és diszharmóniák váltják egymást, "minden örömbe belecseng valami a komoly és szomorú jelenetekből, s min*den fájdalomban és minden kínban ott van valamilyen megnyugvás, kiengesz*telődés is". Egyedi fotókra ez aligha mondható el az általánosítás szintjén. Le*het, hogy a művészi értékű foto-oeuvre-re vonatkozik csak ez. De lehet, hogy nem egészen. Meg kell vizsgálni ezt is, amint annyi más fotóesztétikai mozza*nat pszichológiáját.
 Az érzelem öröm és kín összetevői mellett megjelenő erős ösztön- é: mozgáselemek is felléphetnek. Gondoljunk a latens motoros szakaszra. A tisz*ta hangulati affektusoknál, mondjuk elragadtatásnál, fájdalomnál, tehát egy szerű érzelmek felfokozott változatainál _Müller-Freienfels _szerint nem kétséges az esztétikai jogosultság. Vitathatónak tartja viszont akkor, ha az affektu*sok erősebben foglalnak magukban ösztönöket és mozgási tendenciákat, például a szerelem, a harag vagy a félelem esetén. Ezek szerint _az esztétikai érzel*mek minőségi eltolódást okoznak az affektusokban: _előtérbe nyomulnak az öröm-kín elemek, az ösztönelemek pedig a háttérbe húzódnak. Mi történik, ha mégis számos _ösztönaffektust _kelt mondjuk egy fotó? Akkor feltételezhető, hogy azok tiszta hangulati affektusként érvényesülnek majd az ösztönelemek által megszínezve. Egészen más persze egy erotikusan színezett fotóél*mény öröme, mint például a hiúság, vagy a gyűlölet kielégítését követő öröm*érzés, melyben szintén érvényesülnek erotikus összetevők. Az előbbinél "szo*lidabban", az utóbbinál "vadabbul" szól bele az érzelmek kialakulásába az ösz*tön-affektus. Szolidan, vagy vadul - mindenképpen szokás a fénykép érzelmi hatását túlértékelni. Hallhatjuk, olvashatjuk: az a fotó jó, amelyik erős érzel*meket keltett nézőjében. Igaz, hogy egy művészi színvonalú fénykép befogadásával együtt jár az intenzív érzelem, de igaz az is, hogy véletlenül sem min*den erőteljes emóciót kiváltó fotó művészi hatású. A tartalmi összetevőkről olykor megfeledkezve, a befogadás érzelmi komponenseit szoktuk kiemelni; preferálni. Az értelmi hatás kevésbé nyilvánvaló. A fogalmi síkon zajló befoga*dási műveletek: az ítéletalkotás, a gondolatok egybevetése, az erkölcsi mérle*gelés és a kritikai vélekedés - amire a valóban értékes fénykép mindig apel*lál � magasabb rendű pszichikus aktivitás, mint az érzéki hatások, vagy az erős (de szegényes tartalmú) emóciók.
 Az érzéki reagálásokhoz és az ösztönaffektushoz köthető _az aktfotó __hatásmechanizmusának problémája. _Még ma is sokan csodálkoznak azon, hogy egy művészi aktfotó is kelthet szexuális érzelmeket. Pedig inkább azon kellene csodálkozni, ha nem keltene fel ösztönaffektusokat. Az aktfotókból fakadó élményben a befogadó emocionális tulajdonságai révén szükségszerűen jelent*keznek az erotikus és a szexuális érzelmek. Melyek és milyenek ezek? Az ösz*tönaffektus motoros motívumát a pupillareflex vizsgálatával érhetjük tetten (a libido és a fotóélmény kapcsán tárgyaljuk majd). A másik nem meztelenségét ábrázoló fotó nézésekor táguló pupilla a fénykép szexuális örömérzelmet ki*váltó tulajdonságának szól. Kérdés, _miért elsősorban nőket ábrázolnak a fény*képészek meztelenül? _Tudniillik a fotografált meztelen férfi elenyészően ke*vés a nőkhöz viszonyítva. Az egyik legalapvetőbb ok ösztönvilágunkban kere*sendő és az erotikus-szexuális érzelmek pszichológiájával függ össze. Az akt esztétikai élményét fokozó szexuális érzés feltehetően a fotó esetében inten*zívebb, mint egy rajznál, vagy festménynél, mert elevenebbnek hat. Kialakulásához egyebek között kétféle ösztönműködés szükséges: _az __együttes izga*__lom ösztöne _és _a __közeledés ösztöne. _Leonhard elméletét továbbgondolva: ezek a pszichikus tartalmakat mozgósító biológiai tényezők attól függően be*folyásolhatják a befogadás élményét, hogy a nézőnek az ábrázolttal, a fény*képezetthez hasonló emberrel, szituációval van-e személyes vonatkozású (kö*zös, együttes) élménye. S ha igen, akkor ennek érzelme mennyire erős, illetve, _hogy _szükséges-e a személyes jelleg, a fotó befogadója milyen mértékben igény*li azt (mennyire vonzódik, közeledik a másik neműhöz).
 E két fontos belső motívum esetén a nemektől függő különbségek van*nak, mert az említett ösztönök másképpen működnek a nőben, mint a férfi*ban. Továbbá attól függően is eltérően, hogy a néző meztelen nőt vagy mezte*len férfit lát-e. A férfiban akkor is mindkét ösztön működik, és örömöt okoz*hat, ha a fényképezettel nincs semmiféle személyes vonatkozása. A nőben ál*talában csak akkor alakul ki a fotóbefogadási élmény szexuálerotikus színe*zete, ha valamilyen (jóllehet: áttételes) kapcsolatot talál önmaga és az ábrázolt fotóakt között. _Az __aktfotó nézésekor funkcionáló két ösztönelem mintegy a __befogadókat nemek szerint válogató, amolyan közönségtoborzó, pontosabban __a majd kialakuló fotóesztétikai élmény szexuálerotikus színezetét adó ténye*_ző. A fotóakt esztétikai élményének szexuális komponense tehát főként a férfiak fotóbefogadási élményében és elsősorban a női akt látásakor működik.

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu

*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotóművészet és pszichológia 3.rész*

_A fotó mintha-valósága_ 
 Amikor a fénykép mozgósítja a néző élménymintáit és egyre átfogóbb, érzelmileg telítődő képzetszintézisbe rendeződnek a pszichikus tartalmak, ak*kor az élményépülés lépcsői még többé-kevésbé megegyeznek a tényleges va*lóság indukálta élménykialakulás módjával. A befogadás további szakaszai*ban viszont már az élmény specifikus jegyével találkozunk: _mindinkább kiala*kul a saját önálló nyelvezete szerint alkotott fényképi világ élménye. _Egy fo*tó a fényképezett valós tárgyaktól másodlagosságában, alkotói átfogalmazásá*ban, művészeti általánosításában, nem-valóságában (mivel ábrázolás, fényké*pezett valóság) különbözik. A néző a fénykép befogadásakor, a beleélés köz*ben tudatosan és öntudatlanul állandó összehasonlítást végez a tényleges való*ság és annak fényképezett változata között. A pszichikum nem téveszti össze e kétféle valóságot. A fotóesztétikai élmény kialakulásának alapja, hogy _a né*__ző a beleélés állapotában a mintha-valóságot valóságosként fogadja be. _Mond*hatjuk, a lényeges mozzanatokat feltáró fotót igazabbnak hiszi a tényleges, az ábrázolt valóságnál. Ezáltal léphet ki a hétköznapokból, s a mintha-valóság*ban úgy nézhet körül, hogy elevennek lássa azt.
 A fotónéző szívesen belehelyezkedik a fénykép világába. Enélkül nem is élhetne át esztétikai élményt. Művészi fotónál megerőltetés nélkül képes "elfeledkezni" a valóság és a fényképi ábrázolás kettősségéről. Nem Idegen ez a folyamat a pszichikumtól. Alapját az ún. _kettős tudat _képezi. Nem a szellem valamiféle szkizofréniája, hasadása ez, hanem egészséges tudati beállítódás. Az egyik beállítódás a valóságra, a vele egyidejű másik a fényképre: mintha*valóságára vonatkozik. Bármennyire élje is bele magát a néző egy fotó világá*ba, kettős tudata közben is van "peremtudása" a valóságról. A fotó mintha-va*lóságában mozgó emóciókkal átszőtt képzetáramlás rendületlenül tartalmaz*za a művészi fénykép és a valóság minőségi különbségének ismeretét. A fény*kép mintha-valóságának önmagába zárt információit, magánvaló világát akkor fogadhatja be megfelelően az ember, ha pszichikumában továbbdolgozza. Egy fotó akkor válik számunkra valóvá, élményünk szerves részévé, ha időjegyek*kel ellátva szellemünk anyagává alkotjuk. "Csak Jelen van, az Előbb és a Ké*sőbb nem; de a konkrét jelen a múlt eredménye és a jövőtől terhes". Hegelnek ez a gondolata testesül meg, ha valamely dolog a fejlődésében, pszichikumunk segítségével tárul fel. A fotóművészet fejlődésének is mindig csak egy adott, jelenbeli szakaszával találkozhat a befogadó. Ha ez a szakasz olyan, hogy a fo*tókból adekvátan tudunk következtetni az Előbbre és a Későbbre, akkor is*merhetjük meg fejlődésében a fotóművészetet.
 A fotók mintha-valóságának elfogadásáig, zártságának nyitottá, szá*munkra valóvá tételéig tovább kell haladni a fényképi információfeldolgozás fogalmai: a szimbolikus, a dolgok jelentésével operáló következő szakaszán. Ez az absztrakciós-intellektuális szakasz.


_Absztrakciós szakasz_​ 
 A művészet ökonómiája _Koestler _értelmezése szerint abban áll, hogy az alkotó mintegy a szavak közé rejti üzenetét. Amolyan ugródeszkái a gondolko*dásnak a szavak, s ezek jelentését még interpolálni kell. Azzal, hogy elég szé*lesre méretezi a művész a szavak közötti hézagokat - arra szorítja közönségét, hogy mozgósítsa képzelőerejét és bizonyos fokig újra teremtse az üzenet mö*gött rejlő élményt. A művészi fénykép hatására az értő befogadó úgy dolgo*zik az élménymintákkal, ezen belül fogalmaival, hogy azokat a fotónyelven általánosított lényeges törvényszerűségeket tárja fel, melyeknek befogadását célul tűzte ki a fotográfus.
A néző elsősorban nem a gondolkodással, hanem a megélés szintjén: emocionálisan kapcsolódik a fénykép világához. Tudatalatti tartalmait is gyak*ran hívja elő, dinamizálja a kötetlenül kapcsolódó szabad asszociációkat. A be*fogadás szenzoros mozzanatai a néző gondolkodásának csupán alapját képe*zik. Absztrakciós nyersanyagként szolgálnak. A gondolkodás során a néző a tudata önmozgása révén olyan összefüggéseket is felismerhet, amelyeket nem érzékelhet közvetlenül egy fotón, fotó-oeuvre-ön. A fotó szemantikai és eszté*tikai információinak racionális feldolgozása csakis a fotó befogadása után tör*ténhet. A befogadás közbeni aktuális feldolgozás azért sem lehet teljes, mert a fényképi üzenet eszmei tartalma általában koncentrált. Amíg a mindennapok*ban zajló történések a legtöbbször bőbeszédűek, szétfolyók és nem fejlődé*sükben, nem a mozgatórugóikkal együtt láthatók - addig egy művészi fotó*oeuvre kódjaiban (néha egyedi fotóban is) a rögzült tartalmak motivációs struktúrájukban, viszonylatok hálózatában elrejtett, s majd kiolvasható idője*gyeikkel együtt kínálják magukat befogadásra. Különösen nehéz a kívánt ér*telmi feldolgozás, ha a befogadó nem a fénykép átköltött világából, tehát nem belülről indul ki, hanem csupán önmagából. Itt problémaként _a __decentrálás _hiányát ragadjuk most ki. Mit jelent ez? Azt, hogy a befogadó szempontjain kívül más alternatívák, például a fotóséi is léteznek, s ezek figyelmen kívül ha*gyása végzetes befogadási hiba. Hogy a befogadó találkozzék a fotóalkotó koncepciójával, ahhoz bele kell helyezkednie a fényképben tárgyiasított világ*ba. Csakis innen kiindulva fogadhatja be igazán (értékelheti vagy elítélheti) azt, amit a fotó világa közöl. Ellenkező esetben - ha csak centrálni tud -, az*az nem ismer el más szempontot a sajátjáén kívül, az saját előítéletét vetíti bele a fotókba. Ezért mintegy csak azokat kaphatja vissza. Aki csak centrál a fotó befogadásakor, az tehát csak önmagával, s nem a szuverén alkotói világgal ta*lálkozik, a műtől érintetlen marad. _A __decentrálás, a fotográfus szemléletmód*__jának "megérzése" __nélkül nem fogadhatjuk be adekvát élménnyel a fényképi információban rejlő gondolatot. _Különösen döntő a decentráló készség annál a fotóbefogadónál, aki tudósít is élményéről. Ilyen a fotó kritikusa, esztétája, ilyenek a fotózsűrik tagjai. S ha egy ilyen néző csak centrálni tud - emlékez*tetve ezzel a kisgyerek gondolkodásmódjára -, képtelen egyidejűleg több szempontot végiggondolni, végül is képtelen belehelyezkedni a mintha-valóság*ba, akkor káros motívumforrás, olyan ember, aki nem arról beszél, amiről szól.
[SIZE=-0]_ Intellektuális emóciók. _[/SIZE]Gondolkodási folyamatunk sajátos érzelmi kí*sérői ezek. A befogadás legfejlettebb mozzanatai érhetők itt tetten: a fogal*mak és gondolatok kapcsolódásából fakadó örömben. Magasrendű öröm ez, _Leonhard _kifejezését használva, _asszociatív érzelem. _Az, amelyik talán a leg*inkább humanizálja a befogadást. Mintegy a gondolatiságot, az esztétikai tar*talmat adja hozzá az érzékletes fényképi kódhoz. Az asszociatív érzelem az absztrakciós szakasz gondolkodási műveleteiben megjelenő örömérzés: intel*lektuális emóció. Semmiképp sem szabad összetévesztenünk a képzetek kap*csolódását kísérő, egyszerűbb asszociált érzelemmel.
A fotók érzékelésétől a róluk való gondolkodásig vezet hát az emóciók*ba ágyazott beleélés útja. Sikeres esetben esztétikai értékkel gazdagodunk az út végén. Az információesztétika fogalmával összegezve a befogadást - a matematikus _Birkhoff _képletét értelmező _Gunzenhüuserral _szólva - azt mond*hatjuk, hogy a fényképpel találkozáskor elemi jeleket érzékelünk (szenzoros szakasz) és komplexösszefüggéseket, ún. szuperjeleket keresünk (absztrakci*ós szakasz). Olyanokat, amelyek redundánssá (feleslegessé) teszik az elemi fo*tókód egy részét, s ezzel csökkentik az egyszerűbb (zömmel szemantikai) in*formáció mennyiségét, hogy lehetőleg a lényeges dolog emelkedjék ki. Ilyen*kor jön létre a lényegátélő nézőben az ún. szubjektív redundancia: a fényképi üzenetből kiolvasott szuperjelek összessége (zömmel esztétikai információ).
[SIZE=-0]_  Mit mond Birkhoff az esztétikai értékről? _[/SIZE]"Ha M-et, O-t és C-t mérhető változóknak tekintjük, M = 0 / C alapvető képletbe foglalhatjuk azt a feltevé*sünket, hogy az esztétikai mértéket az esztétikai tárgyban fellelhető rendvi*szonyok sűrűsége határozza meg... Az esztétikai tárgyak valamennyi osztályá*ban meg kell állapítanunk a rendet (0) és a komplexitást (C), hogy hányado*suk (M = 0 / C) kiadja az illető osztályba tartozó bármely tárgy esztétikai mértékét."
 A fotóra is vonatkoztatható Birkhoff képlet szellemes, mégis korrekci*óra szorul. _Eysenck _így korrigálja: "Az esztétikum mértéke valójában nem hányadosa a rend és a komplexitás elemeinek, hanem szorzata. Más szóval: M = O x C, nem pedig O j C.<sup>,,</sup> Nagyfokú komplexitásra is és nagyfokú rendre is szükség van tehát. Így érhető el ezek szerint egy fényképen belüli kölcsönhatások magas foka: a művészetesztétikai érzelem forrása.
 Mint láttuk, a befogadás beleélési folyamatában a szemléletes örömtől a nem szemléletes élménykonklúzió felé halad a néző. Eközben az érzékletes örömöt mind teljesebben építi be pszichikumába. A fotó befogadásának_ él*ménybeli teljességéhez önmagában véve a legkitűnőbb absztrakciós munka is kevés volna. "Megérteni a művészetet fejjel - mondta egyszer _Belinszkij -, _a szív részvétele nélkül, nem sokkal több, mintha lábakkal értenők meg.<sup>"</sup> To*vább egyszerűsítve: a fotóélményhez elég lehet a szív, a müvészetesztétikai tartalmú fotóélményhez viszont a szív és a fej együttléte szükséges.
 A befogadás tárgyalt pszichikus szakaszai sajátságos jelentőségűek, sze*repük más és más, de a fényképi hatás, a kreatív, lényegátélő befogadás teljes*ségéhez, a fotónyelven fogalmazott esztétikai minőségek aktív tudatba építé*séhez mindannyian szükségesek.
*II. Egy kis agyfiziológia*​ Nincs a fotó számára fenntartott sajátos pszichológiai folyamat. Valami*féle, a fényképi befogadásra vonatkozó külön agyélettani működés sem téte*lezhető fel. Aligha készült agyunk a fotóbefogadás számára. Szem előtt tartva, hogy az idegrendszer anatómiai-fiziológiai bázisa és a ráépülő pszichikus fo*lyamatok közötti kapcsolat roppant összetett - vázoljuk fel a fényképi infor*mációk agyi feldolgozásának leegyszerűsített útját. Megkockáztathatjuk ezt, mert _a fénykép nézésekor az általános percepció és appercepció folyamata mindenképpen zajlik agyunkban. A _fotóbefogadás élménye is, jóllehet köze*lebbről semmit sem tudunk ennek specifikumáról, az egykéreg (kortex) meg*határozott részeihez kötött, a kéreg alatti (szubkortikális) szerkezetekkel együtt működő folyamat.
Nézzük az ábrát, kövessük a folyamatot! <sup>(</sup>Az ábra rajzi arányai nem felelnek meg a tényleges anatómiai arányoknak.)






 _ A szem (1) _érzékelő sejtjei, a retina pálcikái és csapjai (1/a) percepciós munkájukkal átdolgozzák a fotóról érkező fény fizikai ingereit. Először a ké*miai folyamatok nyelvére fordítják le: a látóbíbor lebomlik. _A látóidegben: _a nerv<sup>-</sup>usz optikuszban (2) pedig már elektromos ingerület, bioáram formájában halad tovább a "fényképből jövő kód<sup>"</sup>. A látóideg a leágazásokon: kollateráli*sain (vékony nyilak) leadja ingerületi energiájának egy részét a talamusz, a hi*potalamusz és a formáció retikulárisz elnevezésű agykéreg alatti területeknek. A fényképi eredetű ingerület elhagyva a talamuszt: a látósugárzás (5) útján ha*lad tovább, majd az agykéreg látási mezőire érkezik.
_ A __talamusz __(3), _valamint a tágabb értelemben vett vegetatív kéregalatti agyterület (más néven: limbikus rendszer) elemi érzelmi színezettel látja el az alakuló fotóélményt. Így realizálódnak a fénykép kiváltotta kellemes és/vagy kellemetlen - elemi, egyszerű - emóciók. A komplexebb tetszésnek, vagy a nem-tetszésnek az ízléssel összefüggő kérdése már egy fejlettebb agykérgi tük*rözés eredménye: a fotóból eredő új élmény a régebbi eredetű élményeink mintáihoz viszonyul, mintegy abban tükröződik vissza.
_ A __hipotalamusz (4) _elsősorban vegetatív életműködéseink szervezője. Ha egy fénykép hatására elpirulunk, elsápadunk, vagy hevesebb szívdobogást érzünk, vagy egyéb testi kísérőjelenséggel reagálunk a fényképi ingerekre, ak*kor azt közvetlenül ennek az agyterületnek az ingereltsége okozza. _A __hálóza*__tos képződmény: _a formáció retikulárisz az éberség, más szóval a vigilitás<sup> </sup>köz*pontja. A figyelemhez szükséges energiák afféle gyűjtőmedencéje. A sugara*san a kortex felé futó széles nyilak a vigilitási energiák útját jelzik. A leadott ingerületi energiák diffúzan terjednek az agykéreg irányába, s odaérve bizto*sítják annak éberségét, funkciókészségét. Másképpen mondva: a fotó infor*mációit szállító ingerületek fogadásához szükséges figyelmet. _Lelki folyama*taink optimális működéséhez az agysejteknek kellően energizált állapotban __kell lenniük. _A figyelem, mint pszichikus folyamat az érzelem központi "vezérlőrendszerével"" együtt végzi ezt a feladatát, az ún. _aktivációt. _Ha a kortex nem kap a hálózatos képződménytől megfelelő erősségű figyelmi-impulzust, (mert például fáradt, vagy beteg, vagy fluktuáló figyelmű a befogadó), akkor nem alakulhat ki teljes befogadási élmény. A kéregsejtek tartalmai az éberség hiányában nem mozgósíthatók, s ezért nem élhetők meg adekvátan.
 A működésileg három fő részre tagolható látókéreg erem különíthető el az agykéreg más részeitől: sejtjeiket szövevényes asszociációs pályák hálózzák be. _Az __elsődleges kérgi területen _(6/a) még társított pszichikus tartalmak nél*kül jelenik meg a fotó képi érzete. A fénykép elemien egyszerű agyi tükörké*pe. _A __másodlagos régió _(6/b) segítségével már felismerhetjük a látott ábrázo*lást. Felidézett emlék- és képzeleti képekkel gazdagodik a fotóbefogadás él*ménye. _A __harmadlagos mezőkön _(6/c) pedig intellektuális ősszetevőket kap az élmény: magasrendű - érzelmileg is komplex - absztrakciót; a lényeges je*gyek kiemelését megvalósító asszociatív folyamatok csírái segítik, szintetizál*ják tovább a befogadási élmény fejlődését. Ezekbe az agyi folyamatokba ren*deződik bele a - modellszerű egyszerűség kedvéért mondjuk így - néző _hom*loki lebenyéhez: __a _lobusz frontáliszhoz köthető erkölcsi megítélés, a kritikai mérlegelés. Mintegy ezzel az aktussal válik teljes befogadási élménnyé az agy - igencsak szimplifikáltan végigkövetett - információfeldolgozása. A fel*fogott fényképi jelek, a kód feldolgozása során fokozatosan kiolvashatóvá, dekódolhatóvá válik a fényképben hordozott jelentés, s annak majd a valóság*hoz viszonyítás után eldönthető jelentősége: egyéni és társadalmi fontossága.
 Az érzékszerv: szemünk felfogja - az agykéreg feldolgozza a fénykép információit - mondhatnánk. Ám a folyamat még ennél is sokkal plasztikussabb és dialektikusabb. A korszerű idegélettani kutatások tárták fel, hogy nem a reflexív, hanem a reflexkör a pszichikum működésének sejtje. Mit jelent ez a számunkra? A jelentése az, hogy a fényképi inger sem csupán az érzékelő idegpályákon fut be az agykéregbe s onnan tovább az izmokhoz, mirigyekhez. Ez idáig még _a __reflexív. _Hanem: a receptorokból (pl. a szem retinájából) a ké*regbe futó pályákkal ellentétes irányú idegrostok is haladnak. Vagyis az agy*kéregből az érzékszervekhez is futnak impulzusok. És ez már _a __reflexkör. _No és ez mit jelent? Azt, hogy a legmagasabb rendű emberi pszichikus folyama*tok székhelye, _az agykéreg beleszól az érzékelésbe, _a szenzoros szakaszba. Ké*pes lehet befolyásolni a megismerés kiinduló lépéseit tevő, ezen belül a fény*képet érzékelő szemünket. Másképpen szólva, már a fényképi kód érzékelését is színezhetik (olykor torzíthatják) pszichikus tartalmaink, korábbi élmény*mintáink. Bizonyos fokig már befogadói szemünk is szubjektív lehet. A fény*képi befogadás szempontjából sem lehet tehát mindegy, hogy "mi van a fe*jünkben", hogy voltaképpen milyen emberek vagyunk.


*III. Élménydinamizáló folyamatok*​ 
 A fotóbefogadás szakaszait a már meglevő, a keletkező és a levezetődő feszültségek dinamizálják. A szenzoros mozzanatokkal kezdődő és az intellek*tuális folyamatokkal végződő befogadási tevékenység mindvégig pszichikus feszültségekkel kapcsolatos. Nézzük meg most a befogadási szakaszokat dina*mizáló mélyebb folyamatokat, vizsgáljuk a néző feszültségháztartásának, az*az a feszültségekkel való gazdálkodásának főbb ismérveit. A fénykép és a befo*gadó közötti élményminták áramlása során szinte megelevenedik az ábrázolás mintha-valósága. Áttételes interperszonális kapcsolat (személyközi viszony) valósul meg. A valóságból szerzett élménymintákat szembesíti a néző a fotó*val. Ennek döntő mozzanata _a __projekció. _A fotós által kóddá absztrahált él*ményminták (a szerző és a társadalom néhány, a fényképen tárgyiasított jegye) a befogadáskor épülnek a néző korábbi képzetanyagába. Ez az _introjekció. _A képzetekben sűrűsödő információk "haladási irányának" megfelelően a projekció az introjekcióval ellentétes vektorú, de a befogadáskor összefüggő, együttműködő folyamat. Az introjekció bizonyos esetekben elősegítheti a tár*sadalmi szabályok, szerzői látásmódok, ítéletek, erkölcsi szempontok belsővé válását, azaz az _interiorizációs tudatmunkát. _Itt figyelhető meg a művészi fény*képek sokat emlegetett tudatfejlesztő hatása, pszichikus tartalommá szervező*dése, majd a hozzájuk igazodó igencsak áttételes magatartási jegyek kialaku*lása. Mindez az értő és rendszeres befogadás során. Nyilván fotóoktatási vonatkozásai is vannak ennek, s konzekvenciái hasonlóan fontosak. 
Hogy a fényképi információk érzelmileg hatékonnyá váljanak, ahhoz el*engedhetetlenül szükséges, hogy a befogadó rokonszenvet, vagy ellenszenvet érezzen a fotóbeli világ tartalmával, pro vagy kontra azonosuljon, _identifikálja _azt. Fizikai értelemben távolság van a fotó és a befogadó között. A befogadás sikeréhez ezt a distanciát át kell hidalni. Az identifikáció révén teheti ezt meg elsősorban a néző. Fizikai értelemben a fényképen már nem az ábrázolt tárgy létezik, hanem csak a fotópapír emulziójának változó sűrűségű ezüstszemcséi. Hogy ezek a befogadási élményben szinte valóságossá váljanak, ahhoz a fény*képi látvány animálása, élménybeli megelevenítése szükséges. A mintha-való*ság feszültségteli megélésére van szükség. Tudathasadás nélkül és mégis _kettős tudattal kell életet lehelni az emulzióba. _Érzelmi részvéttel, identifikációval kell áthidalni a distanciát, képzeteink bevetítésével tenni egyre élőbbé, perszo*nálissá a fotografikus ábrázolást. Így juthat el a befogadó ahhoz, hogy igazán, a személyes kapcsolatok hőfokára emlékeztető módon érezze, élvezze a fény*képeket.







 Az identifikáció mintegy a néző tudatában kapcsolja össze a valóság és a fénykép élménymintáit, megvalósítja a kommunikációt. _Terman _és _Miles _szerint bizonyos fokig másképpen zajlik le az identifikáció a női és másképpen a férfi befogadóban. _Bronfenbrenner _pedig azt mondja, hogy a rokonszenvező esztétikai ítéletet, valamint az erkölcsi elutasítást inkább a divat és az emóció irányítja, mint az elvek vagy az ész.


_Frusztráció, identifikáció, katarzis_​ 
 Az azonosulási érzelem, a fotó világának pozitív identifikálása annál erőteljesebb, minél érzékletesebben és a befogadó számára minél hitelesebben jelenik meg egy fényképen a valóság konfliktusanyaga. Hasonlóan befolyásol a negatív identifikáció is: a fényképi világ erőteljes elítélése, mint egyfajta nézői állásfoglalás. A fotó befogadója a számára leginkább szimpatikus képtar*talommal ért egyet. Ebből eredően főképp azokat a gondolatokat szívleli meg, amelyeket az identifikált képi helyzet tartalmaz. Amennyiben a néző elfogad*ja a fényképben formált esztétikai minőségeket, a bennük lévő ideált, s a vele képviselt eszmeiséget, akkor általában - mégha fölöttébb áttételesen és kis mértékben is - hasonlóvá szeretne válni hozzá és ahhoz, amit ,példaként" jelöl. Az emberábrázoló fotók, köztük a portrék oldaláról nézve: az esztétikai ideált megközelítő típusokkal rokonszenvezik a befogadó. Vagy az arc ábrázo*lásának hogyanjával. Max _Bense, _filozófiatanár elragadtatással ír _Lerski _portré*iról: "Lerski ... egyetlenegy egyszerű embert mutató 'Metamorfózis'-ában az arc változtatása nélkül, csupán a fény segítségével, igazában megvalósítja 'a va*lóság példamutató felvázolását' (Ludwig _Landgrebe _szavai ezek), ezúttal az ember valóságáét. Nem arcmásokat láttat, hanem arclátomásokat, nem sok em*ber pantheonját mutatja mint egyénekét, hanem egy ember pantheonját mint sok emberét..."
 A művészi kollekciókban, szerzői oeuvre-ökben tükröződő típus, mint ideál - rendszeres, intenzív és adekvát fotóbefogadáskor - bizonyos mérték*ben befolyásolhatja gondolkodásunkat, alakíthatja magatartásunkat. Rossz esetben károsan is. Tudniillik ebben az esztétikai és pszichológiai folyamatban rejlik a szuggesztív fotónyelven a befogadóhoz továbbítható hamis ideálok mentálhigiéniai - a szellemi egészséget érintő - szempontból problematikus szerepe: a téves képzetek, hamis tartalmak pszichikumba építése. Az ilyen interiorizáció során, amit később bővebben is tárgyalunk még, a fotók világa félreorientálhat, manipulálhatja a befogadó "mentalitását".
A feszültségháztartás alapanyagát, magát a feszültséget _a __frusztrációk: _a kudarcok termelik. A művészi tartalmú fénykép is képes arra, hogy a befogadóban felgyülemlett frusztrációs feszültséget oldja; hogy a nézőben a korábbi mindennapok meghiúsuló törekvései (frusztrációk) miatt termelődött agresz*sziók, konfliktusok, elfojtott tartalmak, nem kiélhető vágyak egy részét - ka*tartikus érzelemben vezesse le. Hasonlóan kiválthatják a katarzist a fotók tar*talmából átvehető feszültségek. Ennek levezetődését is eredendően az identi*fikáció biztosíthatja. _Jung _az Einfühlung fogalmával értelmezi a művészet fel*szabadító erejét. Eszerint a befogadó saját érzékenységének projekciója száll az alkotásra, s ezzel - mint _Baudouin _mondja - az extroverziós, vagyis kifelé irányuló mozgással jön létre a katarzis.
 Az érzelmi azonosuláskor a projekcióval is tárgyiasíthatja a néző a való*ság, illetve a fénykép keltette feszültségét. Levezetheti ezáltal kellemetlen fe*szültségeit is, mert a problémaérzékeny fotók még lappangó állapotukból is képesek előhívni és csökkenteni a pszichikumban, főként annak tudatalatti tartományában feszülő félelmeket, szorongásokat. A frusztrációs feszültségből a katarzishoz vezető identifikáció folyamán válik a fénykép nézője a mintha-*valóság aktív résztvevőjévé. Még akkor is, ha _a fotók esetében jóval gyöngéb*__ben, visszafogottabban jelentkezik a pszichikus feszültségek művön keresztü*li levezetése, mint egy dramatikus műnél, _például játékfilmnél, vagy egy szín*padi drámánál. Mindenekelőtt az érzelmi részvétel a fontos. Ha a néző fogal*milag átveszi a fotó világát, akkor mindenképpen érzelmileg is értékelni fog: elfogadja a fényképi tartalmat, vagy elítéli, vagy meditál, vitatkozik vele.
 Mindenekelőtt akkor igényli a befogadó a feszültség levezetését, s annak katartikus formáját, ha kellemetlen, vagy "esztétikailag kellemetlen" érzést kelt a mindennapi életből, illetve a fényképből eredő feszültség. _Katarzis fo*_galmán a befogadó erkölcsi tartalmú emocionális feszültségének a fényképi tartalom befogadását követő levezetését, vagy bizonyos mértékű oldódását értjük. A fotónéző feszültségháztartásának szervezésében résztvevő pszichi*kus folyamatok is eredendően összefüggenek az élménymintákkal. Igen válto*zatosak a feszültségcsökkentés pszichikus lehetőségei. Pszichikumunk elhárí*tó stratégiája többfelől biztosítja feszültségháztartásunk viszonylagos egyensú*lyát. Ennek a stratégiának gerince: a frusztráció-identifikáció-katarzis együttese, triásza.
 A befogadók nagy része a feszültségcsökkentés - sokszor éppen tudat*alatti - vágyától hajtva a szorongató érzések kellemes kicsengését várja. Ha a fényképek nem okoznak katartikus hatást, a néző könnyen kielégületlennek érezheti magát. Vagy úgy érzi, közömbös rá nézve az adott fotó. Napjaink fo*tóművészetében olyan szerzőket is ismerünk, akik éppen a pillanatnyi kielégü*lés "ellen dolgoznak", a feszültség kiváltására és fenntartására apellálnak. Nem a közvetlen katarzist kiváltó oeuvre-öket, hanem olykor "bosszantó", "sokko*ló" műveket alkotnak. Ennek egészséges - és nem öncélú - tormája azért ér*tékes, mert a fenntartott feszültséggel akarják a néző figyelmét hatékonyab*ban a valóságra terelni. Azért, hogy ott,, az aktuális problémákkal találkozva keresse a fotóval felkeltett feszültség, nem megválaszolt kérdés megoldását. Ott, a valóság mindennapjaiban élje át az ilyenformán: _késleltetett katarzist._
M Mint láttuk, a fotográfus és a befogadó - fényképi világon keresztül megvalósuló - interperszonális kapcsolatában (virtuális személyközi élmény*cserében) működik a ,triász<sup>,,</sup>. A fotó információit beépítő (introjekciós) fo*lyamatot és a képzetek fényképre vetítését (projekciót) úgy szervezik az azo*nosuló érzelmeink (identifikációnk), hogy a feszültségeink (főként a frusztrá*ciós eredetűek) a katarzisban vezetődjenek le. Prompt módon: befogadáskor; vagy késleltetve: befogadás után.
 A fotó esztétikai értéke szempontjából mindig _a katarzis tartalma a __dön*__tő: _a fényképi világ melyik összetevője és milyen állásfoglalásra késztet; továb*bá, hogy milyen tartalmak, esztétikai minőségek vezetődnek le, s milyen mo*tívumok, ideálok épülnek tudatunkba, s válnak a nézőben továbbélésre alkal*massá.

_Tudatosítás és visszacsatolás_​ 
 A fotónézők nagy része nem művészetesztétikai élményt vár a fényké*pektől. Persze az nem is feladata. Viszont a művészi értékű fotókból sem fel*tétlenül a jelentős információkat hámozzák ki. Nézzük meg közelebbről, mi*lyen _a passzív befogadás. _Gyakran nem a tényleges esztétikai értékekre reagál a néző, hanem saját érzéketlen beállítódásának, szegényes jelenségátélő típusának vagy decentrálásra képtelen személyének megfelelően. Máskor unaloműzés, kényelmes kikapcsolódás, puszta feszültségkiélés, vagy éppen feszültségbe*gyűjtés (p1. horror-fotók) és még, sok egyéb végett is nézhetünk, igényelhe*tünk fényképeket. Sokféle élményt nyújthatnak a fotók. Helyes, ha ezt a tu*lajdonságot a tényrögzítő dokumentumfotótól, a felszólítás erejére hivatkozó riportfotókon át az érzékeny átköltésű művészi fotókig terjedően ki is hasz*náljuk. Akkor van baj, ha a fotóbefogadó magatartása teljességgel passzív, a passzivitásban merül ki. Egy passzív néző nem néz utána a nem értett össze*függéseknek, nem kívánja megismerni a fotó nyelvezetét, nem szándékozik továbbgondolni a képi világot. Feldolgozás nélkül fogadja be a fényképi infor*mációkat. Kihagy fontos mozzanatokat, érdekteleneket meg felnagyít. Elszi*getelt tudatbeli kapcsolatokat alakít ki befogadáskor, a mintha-valóságot nem méri a ténylegeshez. Az ismétlődő hibás befogadás folytán, könnyen rögzítőd*het a passzivitás. Megindulhat a hiányos információfelvétel. Ez meghamisítja a fényképen tükrözött problémák valóságbeli megfelelőinek felismerését és át*élését. A néző kritikátlanul belenyugszik a látottakba. Semmit sem gondol to*vább. Rossz érzése sincs. Hiányzik a hiányérzete is.
  Nézzük meg az aktív befogadást is. Az igazán befogadónak nevezhető néző lényegátélő típusú, értő és aktív. A tevékenyen befogadó a fényképi áb*rázolással szembesíti élménymintáit. Ekkor zajlik a beleélés aktusa, a befoga*dás szakaszaiban. Másrészt pedig a valós élet mindennapi örömeivel és konflik*tusaival veti egybe a fényképi kód tartalmát. Ez a visszacsatolás. A fényképi tartalmaknak a valósághoz mérése. A visszacsatokís: a feed-back aktív folya*mata nélkül nem teljes a befogadás. Képzeletbeli remete-fotósunk képeinél le*hetetlen a valósághoz mérés, hiszen nincs néző, aki visszacsatolna.
 A teljes értékű befogadáshoz néző kell és a "három J". Mit jelent ez az utóbbi? A jel, a jelentés és a jelentőség szükségszerű kapcsolatát. A fényképi tartalom megfejtése, vagyis a jelek (az egyik J) értelmének, jelentésének (a másik J) kiolvasása csak úgy lehetséges, ha a befogadó a meglevő ismereté*hez viszonyítja a fényképi világot. Ez a feed-back első lépcsője: a néző képze*teinek a fotói kódhoz csatolása. A fénykép jelentésének egyéni és társadalmi fontosságát, jelentőségét (a harmadik J) pedig akkor fejtheti meg a befogadó, ha megismeri a fényképi információk valóságbeli vonatkozását. Ez a feed-back második lépcsője: a fényképi világgal szembesített képzeteknek a tényleges mindennapokhoz viszonyítása.​  Az aktív értő néző a befogadáskor és a fotók megtekintése után tudato*san és tudattalanul állandó összehasonlítást végez tehát a valóság és a fényké*pi világ között. Alapfeltétele ez a személyiséget formáló művészeti hatásnak. Sohasem a puszta fényképről alkot véleményt az értő néző, hanem a valóság*gal konfrontált fotóbeli tartalomról. Nélkülözhetetlen mozzanata ez a kor*szerű befogadásnak, ezért a fotónyelv oktatásának is egyik legfontosabb szem*pontja.​ A fotóművészeti folyamatok pszichológiai hangsúlyait kereső fotópszi*chológiai vizsgálódásunk nem elégedhet meg a "régies felfogással": a fénykép és a néző közötti kapcsolattal. Hanem azt a szemléletet vallja, hogy a fénykép és a befogadó kapcsolata a valósághoz viszonyítandó. A további kutatásnak is erre célszerű irányulnia. A fotóművészeti történések a valóságban mérendők meg, azzal minősítendők. A régies, de ma is ,bántatlanul" élő felfogásnál egy*fajta individuális hangsúly jellemzi a fotóbefogadás megítélését: a nézői-pszi*chikum és a fénykép zárt kapcsolata. Itt a három J-ből csak kettő van meg: a jel és a jelentése. A korszerűnek nevezett szemléletünkben egy társadalmilag, szociologikusan sokkal jelentősebb, mondhatjuk társas értékű fotóbefogadási élmenyről van szó: a fényképi világgal való áttételes interperszonális kapcso*laton túl megvalósul a visszacsatolás, a valósággal szembesített fotóélmény nyitott köre. Itt már mindhárom J-t megtaláljuk: a fényképi jel, a jelentés és ennek jelentősége együttesét.​ ​ 



​ ​  Elsősorban a fotóművészet realista szemléletének preferálását kívánjuk erősíteni a pszichikus képzetek visszacsatolásának szemléletével. Nem titkol*tan a fotóművészeti realizmus pártján áll a fotópszichológia. A fényképi kód elindította befogadási szakaszok működésekor a pszichikum dolgozzék bár*mennyire is átértékelt valósággal - mindig a valósághoz viszonyít. Ebben az értelemben: az értő fotónéző befogadói tudata szükségszerűen realista. Az is*métlődő fotóélményekből lecsapódó tartalmak mint szunnyadó potenciák raktározódnak el agyunkban. Adott esetben pedig minőségi átrendeződések, belső kontrollok után érzelmeket, erkölcsi ítéletünket, gondolatvilágunkat színező tényezővé válhatnak. A beépített fotóélmények elválaszthatatlanok a fotóesztétikai tartalmak tudatosításától, a fotóbeli információk okozta meg*világosodástól. "Mihelyt tudatosul bennünk egy helyzet -mondja Fraisse -, abban a pil*lanatban megváltoztunk." Akiben tudatosult egy fontos összefüggés, egy jel*lemvonás, egy fényképezett motívum hatása, az már nem ugyanaz, aki előbb volt. Fraisse gondolatát követve, legalábbis abban az időpontban, életszakasz*ban nem ugyanaz, amelyben a tudatosulással gondolatmenetének, valósághoz való viszonyának új érzelmi és értelmi meghatározói támadtak. A fotográfia és a fotóművészet tartalmainak megfelelő tudatosítása révén, ha nagyon-na*gyon kis léptékben is - a világot egyre inkább olyannak látjuk, amilyen. Hogy ez a nagyszerű lehetőség mi módon, milyen hatásfokú eredménnyel realizál*ható, tehető nagy gyakoriságúvá, azt éppen az egzakt igényű vizsgálatokkal, mérésekkel, hipotézisekkel, progresszív gondolkodással kellene mindjobban megközelítenünk.

 *ÖRÖMKERESŐ MAGATARTÁS*​ ​  Gioconda rejtélyes mosolyáról már a fotóportré pszichológiájánál szót ejtettünk. Arról viszont már nem, ami ilyen "illetlenül" hangzik: ebben a mo*solyban abból az erotikus érzelemből is felfedezhető valami, ami a gyermek *Leonardót az elhagyott leányanyjához fűzte.​  A fotográfus és a fotónéző személyiség sajátosságait tárgyalva tudatalat*ti motívumokra is utaltunk, de hogy a fénykép szemantikai és esztétikai infor*mációi végül is elválaszthatatlanok az ember örömkereső megnyilvánulásától, arról még nem beszéltünk. Még kevésbé arról, hogy ennek áttételes szexuál*erotikus vonatkozásai is vannak.​  A fotóbefogadás dinamizmusát több oldalról is vizsgáltuk, de hogy a be*fogadási szakaszok valamennyi mozzanatában fellelhető az ember öröm utáni vágyakozása, arról nem szóltunk. Amint arról sem, hogy a pszichikum feszült*ségháztartásának szorongásoldó dinamizmusai szorosan kapcsolódnak a mű - szet derűlátó tendenciájához. És arról sem esett szó, hogy itt is találunk szexuálerotikus indítékokat.​  Most fogunk hát beszélni a művészet és az ember kapcsolatának öröm*tényezőiről. Azoknak a generális örömöknek a kialakulásáról, hatásáról és je*lentőségéről, ami végigvonul az ember művészi megismerőtevékenységén. A fo*tóművészet az egyetemes művészet egyik szerves összetevője. S ezért a művé*szeti megismerés fotósajátosságai és az ember pszichikus törvényszerűségei egyaránt vonatkoznak rá. Köztük az a fajta örömkereső magatartás, aminek éppen a művészet a kitüntetett területe.
 
_Pánszexualizmus?_​ ​  Pillantsunk be tehát örömkereső magatartásunk egyik igen fontos motí*vumába. Próbáljuk felkutatni az alkotó, az alkotás és a befogadás egymásra ható folyamatában, az öröm felé törekvés során - latin szóval a libido (= vágyakozás) folytán - humanizáltan és rejtetten megjelenő erotikus mozzanato*kat. Ki tagadná, hogy a szexuálerotika és az alkotások kapcsolata ősi. Fotó*történeti példák említése helyett csak annyit, hogy egy évvel Niépce és Daguerre találmánya után, 1840-ben Lerebours francia fényképész már akto*kat fényképezett művészi igénnyel, hogy aztán folytatódjék az erotikus*szexuális tartalmú fotóábrázolás e legkézenfekvőbb területének továbbfejlő*dése.(_Részletesebben lásd: Éva útja a fotográfiában - FOTO 1971/1-3_) 
De nézzük inkább az egyetemes művészetet, hiszen éppen az ősi kap*csolatra szeretnénk utalni. Az általunk ismert legősibb lelet a mintegy 20 000 éves willendorfi Vénusz. Alkotója (vagy több alkotó) a matriarchátusbeli ős*anya nemi és anyai jegyeit faragta homokkőbe. Primitív szépségeszményüket esztétikai ősélmény gyanánt tárgyiasították. És az ógörög szobrok? Nem hordozzák-e az akkori homoerotikus törekvéseket is? S a mitológiai istenek, köztük Zeusz gazdagon virágzó szerelmi életét nem képzeletünk teremtette? Vagy gondoljunk a hindu művészet kendőzetlenül szexuális szoborkompozíci*óira. De emlékezhetünk Platon androgyn-lényeire is. Ezek az antik kínai gon*dolkodást átható jing-jang elvhez, vagy az Elephanta templom Siva istenéhez hasonlóan: nő- és hímneműek. S véletlen-e, hogy a művészi aktban, képzőmű*vészetiben, fotográfiaiban egyaránt hangsúlyozzák a testtájak erogén részeit?​  Még a keresztény művészet sem tudta felbontani Erósz és Apollón kap*csolatát. Madonnaképeikkel idézhetjük fel, hogy mennyire "égiesítették- a szexualitást. A kínaiak régi "aranyliliom-kultusz--a, a láb elkötése is szexuál*erotikus vonatkozású volt. "Különös és finom módon befolyásolja az asszo*nyok egész testtartását és járását is, hátraveti a csípőt ... ringatja az egész tes*tet ... izgalmas látvány...." írja Lin Yutang. További példák sorát említhet*nénk még a művészet és a szexuálerotika, vagy "jesztőbben" fogalmazva: a művészet és a libido kapcsolatáról. Arról a kapcsolatról, amit olykor nem szí*vesen veszünk figyelembe, mert valamiféle csalódást jelent számunkra. Csalód*ni pedig nem szeretünk. A libido fogalma meg éppen egyik nagy csalódásunk*kal függ össze. Az első csalódás kozmikus méretű volt: csillagászati.​  Büszkén vallottuk, hogy Földünk a mindenség közepe, aztán Jött Ko*pernikusz, akinek erről egészen más - heliocentrikus véleménye volt. Próbál*tunk vigasztalódni: hasonlíthatatlan, nagyszerű lényei vagyunk Földünknek - mondtuk és fitymálva tekintettünk flóránkra és faunánkra. Az újabb csapás*ként Darwin azt közölte, hogy - akarjuk, nem akarjuk - az állatvilágból szár*mazunk. Ezt talán még nehezebben vettük tudomásul. Ismét vigasztalódni próbáltunk: az állat ösztönös, mi rendíthetetlenül racionális lények vagyunk. Alig gyógyult be az újabb seb, máris jött Freud a libidójával. Könyörtele*nül hirdette, hogy tudatos cselekedeteinket bizonyos ösztönös és tudatalatti motívumok befolyásolják. Több se kellett. Elegáns szalonokban háborogtunk, hogy a libido nem szalonképes.
​ ​ A libido alakváltozásai​ ​  A fejlődő valóság visszatükröződik a fogalmakban, változtatja tartalmu*kat, értelmüket. Ez az általános törvényszerűség miért ne lenne érvényes Freud csalódást okozó fogalmára, a libidóra is? Ezt a fogalmat értelmezik vad kéjnek, puszta nemiségnek, fékezhetetlen ösztönnek és történelemformáló szexualitás*nak is. Értelmezik pszichikus folyamatokat hordozó olyan lelki energiának is, amely nem engedelmeskedik az entrópia tételének. És számos másnak is értel*mezik. Fotóművészetünk elméleteiben is igen vitatható módon szokott meg*jelenni. Említsük akárcsak a kitűnő esszéista Susan Sontagot: „A kamera mint fallosz a legjobb esetben is csak erőtlen változata annak az önkéntelen meta*fórának, amelyet tudat alatt mindenki alkalmaz. Bármily ködös is bennünk ez a fantázia, finomkodás nélkül nevet kap, valahányszor egy film betöltéséről, megcélzásról, a fényképezőgép "elsütéséről' beszélünk. Nem kevésbé vitathatóak azok a sorai sem, amikor Jung archetípusaival kombináltan szól libido és fotóművé*szet viszonyáról. "A fényképek a lehető legközvetlenebb, legutilitarisztiku*sabb módon ösztökélhetik a vágyat - mint amikor valaki névtelen vágy-őstí*pusok képei segítségével maszturbál." Sajnos, a művészet és a fotóművészet teóriáiban éppen a libido ellen hat annak helytelen értelmezése, mindenek*előtt a szexuális mozzanattal való egyenlővé tétele.​  Forduljunk a legilletékesebbhez. Mit mond Freud a libidóról? Elvá*lasztom a nemiszervekkel való túlságosan szoros vonatkozásától, és olyan testi funkciónak fogom fel, mely csak másodsorban lép a fajfenntartás szolgálatába, továbbá nemi indulatnak számít itt minden csak egyszerűen gyengéd és baráti indulat, amelyet a köznyelv a szokásos értelmű 'szeretni' szóval fejez ki." És azt is mondja, hogy "A pszichoanalízis sohasem felejtette el, hogy a nemi tö*rekvéseken kívül "mások is léteznek, egész épületét a nemi törekvések és az Énre vonatkozó törekvések éles és világos elválasztására építette fel..."​ A nemiségnek tulajdonított egyetemes fontosság, a művészetet is elárasz*tó pánszexualizmus vádja - amelyet gyakran hoznak fel Freud ellen - talán nem nevezhető egészen igazságosnak. Nem kell és nem szabad rejtélyes szubsztanciára gondolnunk, amikor a libido fogalmát használjuk, hanem egy egészen más valamire; átszellemítésre alkalmas, az örömre irányuló szexuális színezetű, tudatalatti motívumra. Pontosabban azokra a megnyilvánulásokra, emberi cselekedetekre, örömkereső magatartásokra, élményekre, amelyeket egyebek között ez a rugó is mozgat. Ez is és sohasem függetlenül a szociokul*turális hatásoktól. Örömforrásra vágyó, azt kereső és teremtő tudattalan mo*tívum tehát a libido, amit jól alkalmazhatunk munkafogalomként. Semmi okunk rá, hogy ne használhatnánk fel ezt az igencsak elterjedt fogalmat is, amikor a művészet, célzottan a fotóművészet pszichológiai oldalát több össze-​ függésben vizsgáljuk. Feltett és még felteendő kérdéseink sorát a libidóra vo*natkozók is szaporítják. Vállaljuk ezt, hiszen - tudjuk - kérdések, problémák felvetése is feladatunk.​ ​ ​ Pupillareakció és öröm​ ​  Különféle fényképeket vetítettek nézőknek és filmezték a pupillareakci*ójukat. Ebben a kísérletben nem a fény erősségétől függően szűkülő vagy tá*guló reakciót, hanem a nemtől és a látott kép információtartalmától függő reakciót kutatták. Csecsemőt ábrázoló fotók nézésekor a nőknél 25, a férfiak*nál 5; meztelen férfi látásakor nőknél 20, férfiaknál 8; meztelen nő észlelése*kor nőknél 4, férfiaknál 18 volt a pupilla százalékos tágulása. Hogyan értel*mezhetjük ezt?​  A törzsfejlődés - a filogenezis - során kialakuló agyvelőnk szerkezete a szervezettség egyre magasabb fokát érte el: a fiatalabb agyi képződmények hierarchikusan épültek rá az egyszerűbb reakciókat szervező ősi rétegekre. Le*hetővé téve ezzel a külvilághoz alkalmazkodás megfelelőbb módjait. Tehát agyunk az évmilliók múlásával az ősi - vegetatív és ösztönös - folyamatokat összehangoló archaikus; továbbá a magasabb rendű érzelmi funkciókat szerve*ző fiatalabb; végül a legmagasabb rendű - tudatos, akaratlagos - humán mű*ködéseket koordináló egészen fiatal képződmények szerves egységévé vált. Mindezek és annak ismeretében, hogy egy élettani jelenség, például a pupilla*reakció agyunk mely részével függ össze, meg tudjuk közelíteni, mennyire ösztönös, illetve tudatos az észlelt jelenség.​  A pupillareakció ősi, tudattalan, ösztönös életműködés. A szembogár tágulása a legtöbbször azt jelezte és jelzi ma is, hogy az élő szervezet tovább*élését, biológiai egyensúlyának fenntartását - homeosztázisát - elősegítő kel*lemes, tehát örömöt okozó ingerekkel találkozott. Az örömteli ingereket pe*dig igyekszik lehetőleg minden érzékszervével befogadni. A pupilla szűkülése viszont főként azt jelenti, hogy az alkalmazkodást nehezítő, az életet veszé*lyeztető, tehát kellemetlen ingerekről van szó, amelyeket a szervezet "látni sem akar". (Félelem hatására is tágulhat a pupilla, de ezzel most nem foglal*kozunk.)​ Az emberben is továbbélő ősi, biológiai motivációkra a fiatalabb agyi képletekhez kötődve épültek rá a bennünket humán tulajdonságokkal felruhá*zó hatások: a társadalmi tapasztalatok, szocializált sajátosságok. Mintegy a megszüntetve-megőrzés filozófiai kategóriájának agyfiziológiai vetületeként. Az inger örömöt okozó tulajdonságától függ tehát a pupillatágulás mértéke. A csecsemőt ábrázoló fotó látásakor táguló női pupilla elemi szinten a gyer*mek utáni vágyakozásnak, vagy szeretetnek és annak is kifejezője, hogy a gyerek szeretete a nőben erősebb ösztönös motívum, mint a férfiban. A másik nem meztelenségének látásakor táguló pupilla pedig a szexuális tárgy örömöt mozgósító tulajdonságának szól.​  Művészeti alkotások érzékelésekor is mérték a pupillareflexet. Tetsző festményeket és fotókat táguló, nem tetszőket szűkülő pupilla kísér. Ez a vi*szonylag egyszerű reakció is a magasrendű élmények és az ősi biológiai reakci*ók együttműködéséről vall. Más esetben a vegetatív működés és a tudatosodó esztétikai élmény kevésbé kifejezetten halad együtt. Bizonyíték ez arra nézve, hogy az ember olyan helyzeteket is képes örömélménybe rendezni, melynek nincsenek közvetlen filogenetikus előzményei. Gondoljunk például a bántó konfliktusokat megmutató, a sokkhatásra kiélezett fényképekre, s arra, hogy a ,kellemetlen,, külső mögött is értékelni tudjuk a jelentős tartalmakat.​  Az ösztönöstől tehát sokban függetlenné válhatott a gondolati-tudatos tevékenységünk. Az ösztönös motívumok elsősorban energizálják pszichikus folyamatainkat, így az esztétikai örömöt is. Az ösztönös és a tudatos, az érzel*mi és az intellektuális, az autonom és az akaratlagos, a testi és a pszichikus, és a többi folyamatok mind-mind feltételezik egymást, elválaszthatatlanul együtt működnek. Ebbe az egységbe ágyazódik az általunk vizsgált két összetevő: a humán szférában jelentkező "fiatal" esztétikai élmény és az ösztöntörekvések egyik ősi mozgatója: a szexuálerotikus libido.​ ​ ​ Szocializálódó örömök​ ​  Miért részesítheti előnyben a libido a művészeteket? Miért képes a fe*szültségek oldására az alkotás? Hogy válaszolni tudjunk, vázoljuk fel előbb személyiségünk fejlődését. Az újszülött vegetatív lény szükségleteinek állandó kielégítését végzi. Ha éhes, eszik, ha álmos, alszik. Mindezáltal csökken feszült*sége, kielégülést érez, örömöt. Szükségleteinek ismételt kielégítése egyben "programja" is, hiszen másnap, legközelebb is igényli. Modellszerű egyszerű*séggel szólva: a kín elkerülése és az öröm keresése jellemzi életét. Kezdetben a korlátlan örömök hangsúlya szerint élhet. Később, az elkövetkező napokban, években a tiltások halmaza zúdul rá. Feltételekhez kötik az örömszerzést. Kor*látozzák, utasítják. Beleszólnak a fölöttébb kellemes örömszerzésbe, az ösztö*nös életformába. Bilire szoktatják. Lefektetik, amikor még játszani szeretne. Köszönnie kell a csúnya bácsinak is. És így tovább. Ráadásul a felnőttek ha*talmasok és erősek. Éles ellentétben az eddigi korlátlan örömökkel, minden kellék együtt a feszültség érzéséhez, a szorongáshoz. Roppant kellemetlen él*ményeket jelent ez. Ha pedig nem tesz eleget a gyerek a követeléseknek, még a szülő szeretetét is elveszítheti. Megint újabb szorongáskeltő lehetőség.​  Valamit tennie kell! Vissza kellene szereznie a-korlátlan örömszerzés le*hetőségét. Ugyanakkor nem szabad elveszítenie a szülők szeretetét sem. Nincs más választás! Alkalmazkodnia kell. Szülőkhöz, ismerősökhöz, végső soron a társadalomhoz. A gyerek fokozatosan beépíti hát pszichikumába a tiltásokat, etikai, esztétikai normákat és a környezet más elvárásait. Ez a már tárgyalt introjekció folyamata. Mindenekelőtt a szeretett személyek tulajdonságait épí*ti be. Azokét, akiknek nem szeretné elveszíteni a szeretetét. Akikkel érzelmi*leg azonosul. Ez az identifikációs működés. A gyerek-személyiség valahogy így ,,gondolkodik,,: ha kielégítem a szülők kívánságát, ha bilire szokom, ha a csú*nya bácsinak is köszönök, akkor nem kell félnem a szeretet elveszítésétől, több örömélményem marad. Sőt, öröm az is, ha nem büntetnek, s egyben a to*vábbi szorongástól is megszabadulok, hiszen úgy viselkedem, ahogy azt szüle*im várják tőlem.​  Tehát feltételek árán ugyan, de ismét örömhöz juthat a gyerek. Ez az öröm viszont már a társadalom számára is megfelelőbben zajlik. Egyre köze*lebb van a realitáshoz és mind távolabb a nyers ösztönkiéléstől. A környezet szempontjából helyes utat képviselő beépített normák és az ösztönök konflik*tusát az ösztönök, illetve a tudatalatti motívumok és a környezet lehetőségei között egyensúlyozó Én igyekszik feloldani. Így váltja fel a teljes öröm kor*szakát az érettebb realitás korszaka. Ebben a folyamatban személyiségünk, s öröme szocializálódásában a libido vörös fonalként húzódik végig.​ ​ ​ Megidézett gyerekkor​ ​  Mindenkor, mindenhol keressük az örömöt. Egyszerűen azért, mert szá*munkra ez jó. Ha nem így tennénk, régen kihaltunk volna. Érthető, hogy nem akartunk belenyugodni gyerekkorunk korlátlan örömének elveszítésébe. A gye*rek- és a felnőttkor, vagyis az ösztön vezérelte örömök és a társadalomban fo*gant realitás ellentmondásait egy minőségileg magasabb szinten oldottuk fel. És úgy, hogy az öröm humanizáltan, emberi szinten tudjon érvényesülni. Az örömkereső ember létrehozta a legnagyszerűbb varázslatot: művészetet terem*tett. Ebben megidézheti gyerekkorát, méghozzá igen magasrendű átminősítés*sel. Persze nem kizárólag az örömért és nem csupán belső motívumokból te*remtettük művészetünket. Igencsak bonyolult folyamatának itt egy kiemelt mozzanatát szondázzuk meg, egy adott összefüggésrendszerről beszélünk most.​ De nézzük tovább. A műbefogadás nem kötelező. Vajon miért vállaljuk önként a műélvezést? Pszichikus folyamataink - s most megint egyszerűsítve mondjuk: modellszerűen - lépten-nyomon az örömszerzés érdekében, a kelle*metlen feszültség ellen működnek. Keresnénk-e, igényelnénk-e a művészetet, ha elsősorban nem ezt a vágyunkat elégítené ki? Huzamos ideig aligha. A mű*vészettől örömöt várunk, örömöt feltétlenül. Soroljuk föl néhány örömokozó pozitívumát. Ilyen a játékosság, a csapongó képzelet, a sajátos szimbólum*rendszerű autisztikus gondolkodás, az alkotás világának valóságonkénti elfoga*dása. Ilyen a rokonszenves személyekkel való érzelmi azonosulás, az ábrázolás mágikus megszépítése,..a holt tárgyak emberi jegyekkel felruházása. És ilyen a mű antropomorfizálása is. A felsoroltakban valamiképp a gyermeki érzelem- és fogalomvilág tartalomban gazdagodott újra jelentkezésével, minőségileg átala*kult szintézisével találkozunk. S ha most gondolunk arra, hogy ebben a leír*hatatlanul szép folyamatban: az ösztön-örömnek humán-örömmé válásában, az esztétikai ideálokba ötvöződve található meg a libido - emiatt aligha kell szégyenkeznünk. És amiatt sem, hogy lélektani iskoláktól függően más-más tudatalatti tartalmak tárgyiasulását látják a művészetek teremtette szimbólu*mokban. Jung művészetpszichológiája szerint például a leghatásosabb ideálok egy-egy archetípus többé-kevésbé áttekinthető variánsai, és abból ismerhetők fel, hogy szívesen jelennek meg allegória formájában". Nincs okunk arra, hogy azt gondoljuk: egyik elképzelésnek ki kell zárnia valamelyik másikat. Éppen hogy feltehető: a különféle motívumok együttműködhetnek pszichikumunk*ban. Tehát nem vagy-vagy-ról van szó, hanem inkább az is-is szituációról.​  Az emberi magatartás libido motívuma tehát eltávolodott az ösztönvi*lágtól és szellemi magaslatokba, köztük a művészet szférájába emelkedett. Eb*ben a fejlődésben ösztönerőinek és tudatalatti tartalmának jelentős részét a humánum szolgálatába állította a libido, amely nem veszítette el szexuálero*tikus színezetét, úgy szellemült át, hogy jelképeiben é1 tovább.​  Végeredményben a munka és a mind bonyolultabb problémákat megol*dani kényszerülő emberi értelem szellemítette át. Valami olyasmi ez, mint amikor egy mag kicsírázik, szárat, levelet ereszt és virágba szökken. A virág már nem a mag, de a magban ott szunnyad a virág.​ ​ ​ Művészeti öröm: életigenlés​ ​  Az örömkereső magatartásban az élni akarás fejeződik ki. Az örömkere*sés - életigenlés. A művészetben sincs másképp. Az örömtelen művészet fogal*ma végül is üres.​ Művészet és öröm - minden áttételesség ellenére, illetve azzal együtt *elválaszthatatlanok. Egyetlen mindig pozitív hatású érzelmet ismerünk: az esz*tétikait. Fotók ezreit idézhetnénk emlékezetünkbe, helyettük itt csak néhány*ra utalhatunk. Escher pusztulást mutató képei, Budapest ostroma idején, Lerski rút arcokat ábrázoló portréfotói, Capa képe, A milicista halála, hogy csak ezt a néhány olyant említsük, ami pusztulást, rútságot, szörnyűséget mutat, s ennek ellenére az életet igenli, annak mindenhatóságát idézi - annak hi*ányával döbbent rá minket a "mindenképpeni szükségességére". És a közvet*len szépség mennyi örömét nyújtja Weston tengerparti kompozíció sorozata, Friedemann Szerelem-sorozata, Lee Wellington color-fantáziái, vagy Nakamu*ra aktfotó oeuvre-je. Ezekből a kiragadott példákból is láthatjuk, hogy az életigenlés sosem a témára, hanem a megjelenítés hogyanjára, s z megjelenített mögötti humán tartalomra vonatkozik. Az érzékletes jegyekből és a befoga*dó élményanyagából születő végső kicsengésre. Fotónál, festménynél - min*den műalkotásnál. A művészet olyan „mint a sugárzó napkorong, amely egy*formán küldi fényét mindenre, ami van, s amelytől tündéri fénnyel tud ra*gyogni még az is, ami rettenetes" - fogalmazza meg Füst Milán.​  Az életigenlő tendencia a legősibb esztétikáktól napjainkig vonul. Nietzsche is, aki pedig értelmetlen, "sehova sem vezető folyamat"-nak látja a létet, azt mondja, hogy a sötéten látó művészet önellentmondás; hogy Zola és a Goncourt fivérek által bemutatott tárgyak rútak, ugyan, de „azért mutatják be őket, mert élvezik a rútat". Végül tehát a művészet lényege „a lét igenlése, megáldása, istenítése". A "Nagy Borúlátó": Schopenhauer azt mondja, hogy a gyönyörűség nem pozitív minőség, hanem csupán a fájdalom hiánya. Ari amikor arról ír, hogy az épületek mennyiféle szépséggel telítődnek a napfény, a holdfény s számos más fény által, akkor szinte megfeledkezik racionális téte*léről - és örül a szépnek. Még az egzisztencialista bölcselők is a művészet életigenléséről vallanak. S a társadalom perifériáján mozgó hippik is érezhetik a művészet örömöt sugárzó melegét. Nem véletlen, hogy „homo aestheticus"*nak nevezik magukat, s azt kesergik, hogy "a sivár és örömtelen világnak csak egy szelepe van: a művészet."​ ​ Interperszonális kapcsolat​ ​  Mit is jelent az, hogy mondjuk hangulata van egy gombacsendéletnek? Azt, hogy lelket leheltünk belé. Hogy emberivé tettük, emberinek látjuk . Hogy önmagunk s egyben mások, embertársaink képére formáljuk. Befogadói élményeink különböznek egymástól, ebből fakad a mű hangulata, s meg is egyeznek, ez pedig a társadalmilag betáplált tapasztalataink hasonlósága. Ami*kor a beleélés közben korábbi gyerekkori és újabb öröm-mintákat vetítünk egy műbe, azt már úgy kapjuk vissza, akárcsak egy élő személy közvetítené őket. Megelevenedik a tárgy.​ A gyerek önfeledt játéka közben a tárgyak, játékok nem holt, hanem eleven anyagok, antropomorfizáltak. Ugy bánik velük, mint szüleivel, ember*társaival - mint személyekkel. E gyerekkori élmények mintái a felnőtt lelki dinamizmusaiban is szóhoz jutnak. A hozzájuk kapcsolódó gyerekkori örömök mintegy a gyerekkori örömök érzelmi hőfokát idézhetik fel. Az esztétikai átélés közben a néző és a mű között, mint említettük, áttételes interperszoná*lis kapcsolat valósul meg. Nézzük meg ennek az áttételes személyközi viszony*nak a szorongással összefüggő részét.​  Születésünk óta tapasztaljuk, hogy a világ fenyegető is, szorongást is kelt, nemcsak örömöt kínál. Ezért fejlesztünk ki szorongást elhárító, védeke*ző, alkalmazkodó és örömmel kecsegtető magatartásmódokat. Például inter*perszonális kapcsolatokat. Más esetben a világtól való elfordulást, önmagunk*ba tekintést, azaz introverziót. De támadó tendenciát, agressziót is hasonló okokból hívunk életre. Utóbbi két magatartásmód már a személyiség és a kül*világ gyakori összeütközéséről, az egyén alkalmazkodási problémáiról vall. A legmegfelelőbb alkalmazkodási forma, a legsikeresebb szorongásoldó maga*tartás az interperszonális kapcsolat. Ez az örömélmények minden paraméteré*vel rendelkezhet, hiszen még a műélvezéskor működő szimbolikus formái is képesek a szorongás csökkentésére. És nemcsak az ember képe, hanem tár*gyak ábrázolása is.​  Hogyan válhatnak az áttételes személyközi kapcsolatban emberi lények*ké az élettelen ábrázolt tárgyak? Erről könnyen meggyőzhetnek bennünket saját fotóélményeink. Elevenítsük fel emlékezetünkben például Atget cilin*der-fotóit, Sudek elvarázsolt kertjét, Zajky csendéleteit, Pécsi szódásüvegét a kávéházi asztalon és a többi csendéletfotót. Mindezek az embert érzékeltetik, érzelmeivel, világával, s mindazt emberien, személyes, perszonális hangsúlyok*kal. Festészeti példát is idézzünk fel, Chardin alkotását: háztartási eszközeit, fazekait, vagy Van Gogh Parasztcipőit, amelyek a szimbólumaikba mentett hangulatukban hordozzák az embert. Például a parasztembert. Hallgassuk csak Heideggert: "A lábbeli kitaposott belsejének sötét nyílásából a munkásléptek fáradtsága mered elénk... Talpai alatt ott lapul a föld néma biztatása, gabona*ajándékának csendes érlelődése és érthetetlen maga-feladása a téli ugar puszta kopárságában."​  Sohasem csupán konkrét önmagukkal egyenlők a művészetben ábrázolt dolgok, az emberek: sem és a tárgyak sem. Minden alkotás változatos emberi, személyes élmények sokaságát kínálja. Szimbólumokban reprezentálja a befo*gadáskor elevennek megélt "mögöttes" érzéseket, világokat. Az alkotásban ábrázolt mozzanatok egyrészt a fizikai valóságnak, másrészt a tárgyak és hely*zetek, emberek és helyzetek hangulatainak, emócióinak - s nem utolsósorban szexuális motívumoknak - a jelzései. Vagyis a libido szimbólumot is tartalma*zó fizikai és pszichikai képek szemantika' és esztétikai jelzései. Ezek a jelzé*sek: jel-képek: jelképek: szimbólumok. Érzékelhető részük a fizikai valóság s az alkotói élmény tárgyiasított formája. S miután tudjuk, említettük azt, hogy az élmény tárgyiasított formájával a művészetben találkozó befogadó a beleélés dinamizmusában képes a szorongását csökkenteni - akkor ismét lát*​ hatjuk, hogy az esztétikai élménynek szinte valamennyi mozzanata, pszichi*kus folyamata a szorongás, feszültség sikeres oldásával, az öröm keresésével, végtére is a libidinózus vágyakozással kapcsolatos. Azzal az örömkereső embe*ri magatartással, amely mindenben és mindenhol megnyilvánulni igyekszik. Ami kitüntetett örömtárgyának a művészetet tekinti. Azt a művészetet, élet*igenlő teremtő és műélvező folyamatot, amelynek szimbólumaiban, ideáljai*ban mindig ott rejtőzik a libido.​ Ha mégoly nehéz észrevenni jelenlétét, akkor is jelen van.​ ​ ​ *FOTÓNYELV ÉS ESZTÉTIKAI ÉLMÉNY

A fotónyelv fejlődése
*​  A fotó-őskor történeti anyagát böngészve érdekes befogadás-pszichológiai mozzanatra bukkantam. Megtudtam, hogy félelmet is okoztak az első fotók. Louis Daguerre fényképeit nemigen merték hosszan nézegetni, mert irtóztak ezek érzékletességétől, és azt hitték, hogy a személyek kicsi-kis arcai, amelyek a képen voltak, a nézőt magát is látják. Annyira megdöbbentett mindenkit az első dagerrotípiák szokatlan érzékletessége, és természethűsége. Valóban másként néztek ki mint a mai fényképek. Más volt az akkori, és más a mai fényképek tartalmának tálalása. Nem szólva most a félelemről. Szólva viszont a befogadás pszichikus dinamizmusát beindító fénykép vizuális ingeranyagáról. Nem tekinthetünk el tehát pszichológiai vizsgálódásunkban sem a befogadás legobjektívebb meghatározójától, a kód vizuális milyenségétől. Ezért követjük most nyomon a fotografikus ingeranyag történeti változásait, s annak konzekvenciáit.​ ​ _Mi a formanyelv?_​ 
 Minden egyes fénykép konkrét formában megjelenő konkrét tartalmat hordoz. A konkrét tartalom nem más, mint a lefényképezett objektív valóság és a belőle fakadó eszmeiség. A fotó műfaját, az ábrázolt történés pillanatát, az alkalmazott kompozíciót, mint szerkezeti felépítést, a típust � végül is egy fénykép belső formaelemeit teljes egészében a tartalom determinálja. A tartalom által nem totálisan, csupán főbb vonásaiban meghatározott jegyek: a stiláris összetevők, a képi részletmegoldások, a szemcsézet, a tónusvilág, a fotótrükkök, stb. Vagyis a külső forma építői. A fotografikusan rögzített pillanatban láthatóvá vált képmás, mint eszmei nyersanyag és a kifejező eszközök � a megvilágítás, a képkivágás, a montázs, az objektívek, a színszűrők, a laboreljárások, s mindezek hatásának - együttese alkotja a fénykép formanyelvét. A formanyelv a fotóra jellemző formakincs összessége. A formaelemek szuverén egységet alkotó rendszere. Alapjuk az ún. egynemű közeg, azaz a fényképi láthatóság, mint absztrakciós sík. Művészi értékű fénykép esetében a szerző által tolmácsolt tartalmat, a benne foglalt lényeg hordozójaként a fo*tóművészet sajátságos formanyelve közvetíti. A sajátosság teszi létjogosult*tá az adott művészetet, mert másképpen tud ugyanarról a világról szólni, mint egy másik művészeti ág. Az önálló fényképi nyelvezet miatt indokolt "léte*zés" jogát Picasso így fogalmazta meg: "Ha az ember látja, mi mindent ki tud*nak fejezni a maga fényképei - mondta a festő, Brassainak -, megérti, hogy ezekkel a dolgokkal a festészetnek már nem kell foglalkoznia. Minek kínlód*jon a festő olyasmivel, amit a fényképezőgép lencséje is jól meg tud ragadni? Őrültség lenne, nem igaz? " És hasonlóan, őrültség lenne, ha a fotó azt akar*ná, s úgy, amit a festészet, és ahogy.​ "Az esztétikai minőségeket minden művészet meghatározott konkrét érzékletes anyag segítségével tükrözi, olyképpen, hogy az anyagot adottságai*nak megfelelő eszközökkel alakítja - írja Nemes Károly -, a formanyelv isme*rete nélkül a műalkotás a maga tartalmaival, jelentésével nem fogható fel, leg*feljebb tárgyi mivoltában." A fotó formanyelve is részt vesz az ember megis*merési tevékenységében: segít a befogadóban kialakuló pszichikus tartalom létrejöttében. De nem csupán közvetíti a szemantikai és az esztétikai informáci*ókat, hanem saját maga is társadalmi tudatforma. S mint. ilyen :jelentős és je*lentéktelen, igaz és hamis tartalom hordozására egyaránt alkalmas. Mindig a kamerát "átemberesítő" alkotótól, a formanyelv "beszélőjétől" függ, hogy mit, miért közöl.​ ​ ​ A fejlődés mozzanatai​ ​ A fényképi nyelv fejlődése rendkívül komplex folyamat. A kronológi*kusan rövid, fotográfiai eseményekben annál gazdagabb úton sok minden tör*tént. Nagy nevek és nagy művek adták át egymásnak a stafétabotot. Továbbá a fotó kultúrtörténetének és a befogadók szociális átalakulásának eseményeit. És átadták a tényrögzítő reprodukálástól a művészeti átköltésig, a stilizáló absztrakcióig terjedő valóságtükrözés tapasztalatát. Nagy léptekben nyomon követhető itt a realisztikus megjelenítés kialakulása, vagy az esztétikai ideálok harca. Végigkísérhető a fényképi megformálást és a befogadást befolyásoló más művészeti ágak hatása, vagy a közönségnek a fényképi közlést megítélő véleménye. És sok más fejlődési állomás. Mindegyik mozzanatban voltakép*pen a fotó önállóvá válási kísérletei és eredményei érhetők tetten. Bekötő*utak és kereszteződések sora torkollik ebbe az útba. Itt minden mindennel összefügg: a technika történetétől a fotó kultúrtörténetén át aí fényképet alkotó és befogadó személyiségig. A formanyelv mintegy summázza az esemé*nyeket, őrzi lenyomatukat, a fotókultúra bonyolult kontextusú mozgásfolya*mát.​  Ma már könnyű igényeket támasztanunk a fotóművészettel szemben, hiszen kitermelődött önálló nyelve. Ma már az ábrázoló eszközök sokaságá*ból válogathat, koncepciója szerint a fotográfus, hogy a lényegig hatoljon, a dolgok "mögé" lásson. Hogy ez a mögélátás milyen mélységű, azt a fénykép múltja és jelene közötti konfrontáció segíthet megítélni. Ugyanannak a közlé*si formának elsősorban attól függően lesz más a fotóesztétikai értéke és a be*fogadási jelentősége, hogy - sarkítva mondjuk így - dátumszerűen mikor ké*szült. Az időbeli-történeti elhelyezés fontosságáról Picasso így vélekedett: "Nem: elég, ha ismerjük egy művész munkáit. Azt is tudni kell, mikor csinálta, miért, hogyan, milyen körülmények között. Egyszer majd biztosan kialakul egy új tudomány, talán 'embertudománynak' fogják hívni, mely arra törek*szik, hogy az alkotó emberen keresztül mélyebben behatoljon az emberbe. Sokszor eszemben- van ez a tudomány, és igyekszem minél teljesebb doku*mentációt hagyni az utókorra. Ezért teszem rá minden munkámra a dátu*mot."

Fotószerű megjelenítés​ ​  A fényképezőgép, az objektívek, a fényérzékeny nyersanyagok, a la*bortechnika kellékei - vagyis a fényképi megjelenítés tárevi _feltételei nem várták készen sem Daguerre-t, sem Niépce-t, amint az 1839-es esztendőt sem. Mennyivel szerencsésebb volt ebből a szempontból a filmes, Lumiere! A fo*tó artisztikus kifejező eszközei sem a dagerrotípiával együtt jöttek a világra, ahogy a kalotípiával sem. A többi művészeti ágak hagyományai, a fényképé*szek szemléletmódja, a közönség igényei és reagálásai s egyéb tényezők ke*reszttüzében alakultak az eszmei eszközök. A fényképi tartalom megjeleníté*séhez szükséges technikai és artisztikus ábrázolóeszközök fokozatosan, az út más-más szakaszán jelentek meg. Uj és újabb ideálokat teremtettek. Az ideál*teremtés és ideálrombolás küzdelmeiben alakult ki a korszerű, önálló fotó*nyelv. Nézzük meg, hogyan!​  Vessünk egy pillantást a múltba. Persze ne a Paradicsomba menjünk vissza, utaljunk a görögökre inkább. Nem fotografáltak, de volt művészetük. Amint tudjuk, a közhely szerint megteremtették az Ideálist, az Abszolútat, az európai értelemben vett Mércét. Így valósítva meg az antik művészet száza*dokon át tartó, hol erőteljesebben, hol visszafogottabban, de valami módon mindenképp érvényesülő hegemóniáját. Az antik művészet abszolutizmusát, különösen annak a viszonyítási alapot jelentő hatását végérvényesen csak a XX. század dönti meg. Az addig nem látott technikai fejlődés, a "gyorsuló időben" felduzzadt ismeretanyag, a kommunikációs eszközök és a művészi ér*zékenység fejlődése. Felrúgják a kánonokat. Művészeti öntudatunkba új ele*mek nyomulnak. Ismertté válnak az ázsiai, a néger és a délamerikai népművé*szetek. Művészi rangot kapnak a gyerekrajzok. Külön szenzáció a pszichoti*kusok alkotó tevékenysége. Egymást harsogják túl az új izmusok legújabb ki*áltványai. Virágzik a nonfiguráció, az op-art, pop-art, zoo-art, camp-art, patho*art, és ki tudja mi még. Záporoznak ránk a nyelvújító formabontások. Az egyiket még alig észleljük, de máris egy újabbról kell véleményt alkotnunk.​ ​ _És a fotó?_​ 
 A fotó sem tud szabadulni örvénylő korának hatása alól. Szinte cselek*ményesen emlékezik vissza elődei, a többi művészet történetére. A találmány*ra való rácsodálkozást követően megteremti ő is Ideálját, a Mércét, az Abszo*lútat. És mindent ahhoz mér. Köztük teremti meg _a __festőies fényképet, _az al*legórikus és melodramatikus ábrázolásokat. Igyekszik kiaknázni a drapériák, színpadias műtermi megvilágítások és a megrendelők "bogarainak" majd min*den lehetséges változatát. Teheti, mert viszonylag gyorsan elterjed Európában és Amerikában. Nálunk is, a reformkor idején. Viszonylag gyorsan, de szűk, divatszóval élve, kiscsoportos körben terjed. Mozaikszerű, családias és belter*jes marad. Számszerűen kicsi a befogadó közönség. Az 56 évvel később születő film már eredendően sokkal szélesebb közönségbázisra, �nagycsoportra" - és nyitott tematikával - építhetett. Ezért is gazdag befogadási tapasztalatokkal korrigálhatta magát. A tematikájában főként zárt, családias fényképezés a pol*gárok ízlésének megfelelően "gyártotta" képeit és lehetőleg idealizáltan mu*tatta be az ábrázoltat. Terjedését a sokszorosíthatóság gondjai is akadályozták. Ez gátolta egy szélesebb körű fotós közönség kialakulását is. Itt is szerencsé*sebb volt a film. Rögtön és nagy példányszámban sokszorosítva dobták piacra. A festő-fotósok és a monstrumaikkal utazgató vándorfényképészek többfelé, de szűk körben űzhették csak mesterségüket. Lehetőleg a Mércék jegyében. Még a későbbi időben is gyakran éltetik a klasszikus fénykép hagyományait. Nem tudatosítják még magukban, amit _Pécsi _József már észrevett: "A festé*szet szolgai másolása csak nevetséges, mindig összeroskadó erőtlenkedés ma*rad." Az összeroskadás folyamata azonban lassú. Lassú, de létező. És lassú a fotósok és a nézők személyiségének pszichikus fejlődése is. Az egyik oldalon sok az "iparos", a másikon sok az igénytelen jelenségátélő nézőtípus.
A festőies ábrázolástól való _elszakadási törekvésekkel _kezdődnek az újabb próbálkozások - hogy aztán részben egyé ötvöződjenek a hagyomá*nyossal. Aztán újabb mozgás: kezdik vitatni, elvetni és újrafelfedezni a hagyományos formanyelvű fotót. Beköszönt az avantgarde forradalma. Az ideálte*remtés folyamatát felváltja az ideálrombolás és az új ideál megteremtésének harca. Az akadémikusan komponált fényképek mellett, majd: helyett megje*lennek a dekomponáltak. Gazdag tónusok között helyet kérnek a meszes fe*hérek és a szurokfeketék kontrasztjai. Finomszemcse ellen lázad a durva. Éles fotó ellen a dinamikus életlenség. Ha kell: a hosszabb expozíciós idővel teremtett sejtelmes bemozdulás. Egyre nő a választék: fotógrafika, montázs*fotó, és nemcsak Heartfield-i, izohélia és szolarizáció, a más-más gyújtótávolsá*gú lencsék újdonságot jelentő perspektívarajzai, Low-Key és High-Key - s így tovább. Felsorolhatatlan gazdagságban sorjáznak az olykor szunnyadó fotográ*fiát fel-felrázó formanyelvi kísérletek.
 Nincs megállás tehát az ideálok metamorfózisában. A dagerrotípiát és a talbotípiát felváltja a nedves kollódium-eljárás. A pigment-, az olaj- és a gumi*másolást pedig a mai, száraz monokróm és színes technika. A századforduló táján a fotókémiával párhuzamosan tökéletesednek a kamerák és a pillanatzá*rak. Fényerősebbé válnak a gyújtótávolságaikat variáló objektívok. Szenzití*vebbé a fordítós és a negatív nyersanyagok. Újabb területek nyílnak meg tehát a mind tudatosabbá váló művészi fényképezés és általában a fotográfia számá*ra. Tartalmában hosszú ez a rövid út: a fotóművészet tartalomközlő forma*nyelvét újjáteremtő kísérletek eredményeként a naturalisztikus képmásokat az impresszionista szellemű művek, majd a realista világú fényképek váltják fel. Ez a fejlődés évtizedek, évek, hónapok alatt következett el. A fotográfia időben mintegy sűrítetten járta végig az elődök útjait.


_Annak idején..._​ 
 Régen a technika és a szemlélet adott fejlettségi fokán nem lehetett vol*na úgy lefényképezni egy nagyon gyors mozgás valamely fázisát, mint ma. A vak nem látja a színeket: a hosszú expozíciós idő nem rajzolhatja emulzióra a rövid pillanatot. Tehát a választott mozgásfázisból "kihozható" fotóesztétikai érték megjelenítése már itt, az első lépésben keresztülvihetetlen lett volna. Maradjunk ennél a modellnél, engedjük szabadjára fantáziánkat, s itt-ott szon*dázzuk meg a technika történetére sok szempontból épülő esztétikai megjele*nítés, illetve a befogadás gondjait.
 Ma akár a leggyorsabb mozgású, szabad szemmel nem érzékelhető moz*gásfázis fényképi megörökítésében is gyönyörködhetünk, ha mondjuk 115000 másodperces, vagy rövidebb expozíciós idővel fotózzuk le. Aligha tehette vol*na meg ezt az 1860-as, vagy az 1880-as években nedves-eljárással dolgozó fényképész. Az ő 1-10 másodperces, és hosszabb expozíciós ideje eleve elzár*ta ezt a látványvilágot a fényképi tükrözés és a nézői befogadás elől. A látvány mögött fellelhető esztétikai jelentőségű összefüggéseket nem lehetett megjele*níteni. De, ha egy csoda folytán R. L. _Maddox, _angol orvos előbb, mondjuk már 1850-ben feltalálja az ezüstbromid zselatinos szárazemulziót - akkor is rejtve marad a gyors mozgás fényképi látványa. Rejtve, mert a korabeli zár*szerkezetek még tökéletlenek voltak. Az 1870-es évek elején már létezett a szárazeljárás és lehetséges volt 1/100, vagy 1/250 másodperces pillanatot expo*nálni. Viszont ez még mindig elég hosszú pillanat volt a gyors mozgás rögzíté*séhez. Különösen akkor, ha arra is gondolunk, hogy még az 1900-ban megva*lósuló 1/1000 másodperces expozíció sem lett volna elegendő. Vagy, ha egy másik csoda révén már az ezüstjodidos dagerrotípia, vagy - az ezüstjodid la*tensképet előhívó és erősítő, galluszsavas kidolgozású - talbotípia, majd az 1843-as Talbot-féle nagyítások megjelenésekor létezett volna a fényerős Tessar objektív; vagy egy jóval fényerősebb, tegyük fel F : 0,99-es lencse - még ak*kor sem fotózhatták volna egy gyors mozgás fázisait, mert igen alacsony érzé*kenységű volt a nyersanyag. Aedweard _Muybridge, _angol fényképész 1877*ben jelentette meg a mozgó állatokról, emberekről készített híres pillanatfel*vételeit, az ún. mozgástanulmányokat.
 Újabb csodára is gondolhatunk. Tegyük fel, hogy a korabeli fényrajzoló mesterek nem 1865-ben, hanem már 1839-40-ben használják a villanó mag*néziumfényt. Tegyük fel: de akkor sem sikerült volna egy gyors mozgás pilla*natát rögzíteni, mert az égő magnéziumpor - bármennyire fényes legyen is - villanási ideje relatíve hosszú. És így tovább. Sorolhatnánk a képzeletszülte csodákat, de ezek a történelmietlen gondolatok csupán a fotószerűség fejlődő nyelvi elemeinek egymással szorosan összefüggő tényezőit hivatottak érzékel*tetni. Hasonló példákat hozhatnánk fel a perspektíva, a tónusok, a megvilágí*tási és kompozíciós módozatokra, s másokra. A döntő: a fotótechnika, mint "alap" fogyatékosságai sokban meghatározták a firmanyelv, mint "felépít*mény" milyenségét. Tudniillik minden egyes technikai beavatkozás - a felvé*teltől a kidolgozásig - jelentős. Hiánya, mint korlát, megléte, mint kifejezési lehetőség. A beavatkozás láthatóan, a tartalom hordozórészeként jelentkezik. Tehát _elkerülhetetlenül találkozni __fog __a befogadó pszichikumával, tudata ré*__sze lesz._


_Az "érzékletes nyom"_​ 
 A stílusait végigjáró festőies formanyelv, illetve a képzőmű*vészettől eltávolodni próbáló fényképek mintegy kilencven esztendő alatt ju*tottak el történetünk fordulópontjához: önállóvá váltak. Az emulzión érzékletes nyomot hagyó, a tartalmat megjelenítő formanyelvben láthatóvá váló, "ma*terializálódó" technika véglegesen a kifejezendő élmény szolgálatába állt. A nedves-eljárások, vagy a brómolaj-, a pigment- és a guminyomás nemes-eljá*rásai éppúgy esztétikai és befogadáspszichológiai következményekkel jártak, mint azok, az egyéb érzékletes nyomot hagyó technikák, amelyeknél festékek felhasználásával készült a fénykép. A fényképezés első évtizedeiben a művé*szeti formanyelv a festőies kifejezéssel volt egyenlőségjelezhető. Igyekeztek lágy árnyalatokat, elködlő puhaságot, s más, a festmény külalakjára emlékez*tető hatást elérni. Kitűnően kiszolgálta e szemlélet esztétikai ideálját a ne*mes-eljárások sokasága. Később, a festőiességgel egyidőben és részben ez ellen jelentkeztek a fotó elszakadási törekvései, a fotószerű nyelv kialakításának kí*sérletei.
 E fejlődés során a fotográfusnak mind kevésbé kellett kiszolgálnia a tech*nikát. Egyre kevésbé kellett alkalmazkodnia a kezdetleges eljárásokhoz. For*dult a kocka: _egyre inkább a fotós szemléletének szolgálatába állt a fotó*__technika. _Ezen belül az egyre nagyobb teljesítményű objektívek. A kisfény*erejű Chevalier objektívet egyebek között az F: 3,4 fényerejű Petzval lencse és más - például nagyátmérőjű - Vogitlánder objektívek váltották fel. A sort a Coocklencsét továbbfejlesztő F: 2,8-as Zeiss Tessar és egyéb - reflexcsökken*tő T-réteggel bevont, különböző fókusztávolságú: normál, nagylátószögű, tele, varió stb. - objektívek követték, követik. _A __fényképező személyiség előtérbe __kerülését _segítették a tökéletesedő zárszerkezetek is, a kisebbedő kamerák, s az 1924-ben megjelenő Barnack-féle kisfilmes Leica. Továbbá az érzékennyé váló nyersanyagok, megbízhatóbb hatásfokú vegyszerek, nagy variabilitású vi*lágítási eszközök is az alkotói személyiség szabadságát szolgálták. Amikor pe*dig az Eastman-cég - amely már 1888-ban elkészítette az első Kodak gépet amatőrök számára - piacra vitte a tekercsfilmet 1891-ben, tág teret nyitott az amatőrfotózásnak. Lazított a fényképezés családi hangsúlyú belterjességén. Jótékonyan kezdte bomlasztani a "kiscsoportokat". Mind szélesebb tömegek használhatták "töltőtollként" kamerájukat: azzal jegyezgetve élményeiket. Sa*játos befogadó: fényképező-fényképnéző réteg kezdett kialakulni. 1935-től már kitűnő színes filmre is lehetett "jegyzetelni". Megjelent a Kodachrome. Végérvényesen fordult tehát a kocka: visszavonhatatlanul a fényképező szolgá*latába állt a technika.
 A megjelenítés is "nagykorúsodott". A festészet kompozíciós törvénye*inek, a korabeli befogadók esztétikai igényeinek a fotó nyelvezetét befolyáso*ló jelentősége fokozatosan szorult háttérbe. Még a húszas években is a puha, ködben oldódó tónusú képek domináltak. Sőt: egy időre a harmincas években új erőre kapott a festőies nyelvezetű fotózás. A fejlődés mégis kiheverte kon*fliktusait. Az ez időben készült művek festőisége már lejárt lemeznek számí*tott. Mert, ami például az 1860-as években vagy a századforduló körül újszerű formanyelvnek számított, az az 1920-30-as években már konzervatívvá vált. A "Picasso-dátum" segítette a minősítést. Jóllehet a közönség zöme ked*velte a "régiségeket", a kánonokat.


_Néhány nyelvújító_​ 
 A régies nyelvezetű formának, a polgári szalonképeknek többen, de ta*lán mindenekelőtt _Weston _üzent hadat. Az általa művelt valamennyi fotómű*fajban formateremtő és nyelvújító erejét bizonyította. Elsősorban az éles rajz, az anyagszerűség hitele, a valósághű rögzítés és a lényeges jegyekre koncentrá*ló szigorú képkivágás jellemzi fotóit. Az F: 64 nevű fotós-csoportja már a na*gyon szűk íriszt, a nagy mélységű élességet hangsúlyozó nevében is a nemes el*járások ellenhatásaként foglalt állást. Képei �meggyőzően illusztrálnak egy fo*tóesztétikai igazságot - mondja _Hevest' _Iván -, a realizmus és az absztrakt vi*szonylagosságát". Weston alkotásai már félreérthetetlenül _fotószerűen közve*títik az esztétikai minőségeket: a fényképi nyelven teszik érzékletessé a.lénye*gi tartalmat hordozó tájak, növények, aktok és tárgyrészletek esztétikumát._
 Az ónálló fotónyelvet teremtő westoni fotók közvetett előzményei is a fotóművészet önállóságát, egy sajátos nyelv megteremtését célozták. Az elő*dök is többen voltak. Közöttük a világ más-más pontján tevékenykedő _fotó*szecesszionisták _Alfréd _Stieglitz _amerikai fotós vezetésével kísérleteztek. A csoport tagjai: Robert _Dernachy, _Renée _le Begue, _Frank _Eugéne, _Annié _Brig*man, _Clarence _Whitehead, Steichen _és mások a legváltozatosabb felfogású ké*peket készítették. Festészetiekét, irodalmiasakat is. A ceruzával, tűvel, ecset*tel való beavatkozástól kezdve a guminyomatig mindent megengedtek maguk*nak. Tevékenységük a századfordulón divatos nyelvezetű szentimentális fotók trónfosztására, nemegyszer fotószerű művek alkotására irányult. _Pollack _szava*ival: �Stieglitz utat tört két kontinens avantgardeista művészeinek és mindvé*gig ott küzdött a változó fotóművészeti irányzatok frontján. Lehetővé tette a kísérletezési szabadságot és a fotók rendszeres bemutatását."
 Nyelvújító kísérleteikben a fotószecesszionisták főként ösztönösen, a valóság behatóbb analízise nélkül készítették fényképeiket. Bizonyos mérté*kig úgy, n-nt az angol D. 0. _Hill _alkotta ünnepélyes-romantikus kalotípiáit, vagy ahogy a franciaNadar a kollódium technikájú riportos képeit és portréit, vagy mint az amerikai A. J. Rüs és L. W. _Hine _realisztikus riport- és szocio*fotóit. És a művészi igazság kutatása jellemzi _Székely _Aladárnak a kortársairól készített arcmásait is. Amint a többi _naiv-realistának nevezhető _szemléletű fotográfus - horribile dictu: _Klösz _mester fotóit.
 A stilizálás mind kifejezőbb módozatait találták meg a szerzők. A lénye*get kiemelendő: lefaragták az egyedi, véletlenszerű vonásokat. _E fejlődés során_
_vált képessé a fotó a művészeti általánosításra. A _történelmi megközelítésre ugyancsak: a társadalmi jelenségek kritikai tükrözésére. Eugene _Atget _szomo*rú-lírai hangvételű Párizs-fotói, Helmar _Lerski _pszichológiai hitelű egyénített tí*pusportréi: az arcok drámái már állásfoglaló, kritikai művek. Az 1947-ben ala*kult _Magnum munkaközösség - _Robert _Capa, _David _Seymour, _Henri _Cartier*Bresson, _Werner _Bischof, _George _Rodger, _Ernst _Haas _és a többi fotográfus - expresszív riportjai szintén a realisztikus _fényképi ábrázolás kritikai _művelői voltak. Csakúgy, mint a mi szociofotósaink, _Sugár _Kata, _Bass _Tibor, _Langer _Klára, _Tabák _Lajos, _Kálmán _Kata és a többi társadalmi ihletésű alkotó. A fo*tósoknak mindjobban sikerült a társadalmi progresszió mellé állniuk és - a művészetesztétikai értékű fénykép par exellence tulajdonságát - a képmás mintha-valóságának progresszív világszerűségét megvalósítaniuk.
 A kritikai realistának tekinthető fotósok _kívülről: _a társadalom eleven történéseiből merítették témájukat. A formanyelvújítás másik jelentős útja (persze nemcsak két úton zajlottak az események) hangsúlyozottan _belülről: _a szerző szubjektív élményéből eredeztethető. Fotósaik tudatos és tudattalan belső motívumaikat szembesítették a valós tárgyakkal. Mintegy pszichikus tartalmaikat közvetítették fényképi nyelven. Kísérleteik talán _Moholy Nagy _bauhausi tevékenységéig vezethetők vissza. Innen, a �fények és árnyékok mu*zsikájától" vezetett a belső víziókat, tudatalatti képzeteket megjelenítő (? ) fényképek útja a dr. Otto _Steinert _fotótanár vezette _Subjektive Fotografie _el*nevezésű team műveiig. Az amerikai Man _Ray _és _W. Klein, _a német _H. Boyer _és _H. Hajek,Halke s _mások; projektív - az emóciókat, tudatalatti feszültsége*ket kivetítő - fotóiig. Hogy a kivetítés mennyire tárgyiasul, milyen,,,érzékle*tes nyom" jelzi biztos jelenlétét a képen, az kutatást igényel még - említettük. Tovább is vezetett a szubjektív tartalmú és személyes formanyelvű fényképek útja. Egészen a fényképezett objektumok tendenciaszerű felismerhetetlensé*géig, az ún. _nonfiguratív képekig. _Az absztraháló ábrázolásnak a fényképi nyelvben gondolkodva végső határait sejtető megnyilvánulásai ezek. A nyelv*újítás értékes kísérletei közül valók. Legalábbis, ha nem tagadják le specifiku*mukat: kísérleti jellegüket.


_Vétség és nyelvoktatás_​ 
 A formanyelvi fellendülést hozó újítások mindig szükségszerűen jelen*nek meg. A fotográfia és a valóság újabb és időszerű tartalmi elemekkel bővü*lő élményanyaga már nem fér el korábbi megjelenési formájában: új szavakat tanult, tehát szabatosabb mondatokat kell formálnia. Szétfeszíti avítt kereteit s megszüli az új elemekkel gazdagodott tartalmat adekvátabban kifejező for*mát. A józan nyelvújító törekvések mindig elismerik az átöröklés tényét: újabb jegyekkel, koruk embereinek világától meghatározottan formálják a fényképi világot. A józan törekvés megszüntetve megőriz. Csak megszüntetni, csak tagadni eredményesen nem lehet. Ezt jelzik a formanyelv botlásai is. A legmodernebb, a legmaibb látszatú formanyelven fogalmazott fotó is lehet korszerűtlen. Nyilván nem annyira, hogy egy _Daguerre, _vagy egy Adam _Sala*__mon, _vagy egy _Rejlander _forogjon a sírjában. De annyira már esetleg, hogy ere*detiség helyett _Moholy-Nagy, RengerPatzsch, _netán _Pécsi _képeinek formavi*lágából plagizáljon valamit. Vagy _Bill Brandt, _vagy Lucien _Clergue _kozmikus atmoszférájú akt-tájképeiből. Vagy másokéból. Ez a sor végtelen és e végte*lenbe vesző úton nem egy fotóplagizátor kullog. Több hazai példát citálha*tunk. A szétfolyó ragasztócseppek közelfotóitól kezdve (Zen-buddhizmus és fotóművészet. Kritika 1968. 4. sz.) a pusztuló tárgyak szuper anyagszerűsé*gén át (Zsákutca, Fotó, 1967. 8. Sz.) a tudatalattink sugallta tévedésekig (Közelítések egy kiállításhoz. Fotóművészet, 1974.2. sz.). A ragasztócseppből Zen-buddhista teóriát dagasztottak, s meditációra és szatori-élményre késztető tulajdonságát értékelték. A pusztuló tárgyak (rozsdás szögek, drótok) fotó* tükreinek eredetiségére totósok sora hivatkozott, követte az ábrázolást, s téves ítéletét �ars poeticá"-ba rendezte. Archetípusaink működése miatt is tulajdo*níthatunk esztétikai értéket a formanyelvileg egyébként középszerű - pl. lovakat művészeti átköltés nélkül ábrázoló - fényképeknek (s itt tévedünk tu*datalattink miatt). A �Picasso-dátum" tesztjével a ragasztócseppek fotóit csak a bauhausi változatokban - pl. Moholy-Nagy egyik filmjében - minősíthet*jük eredetinek. A tapinthatóan anyagszerű megjelenítést pedig az Új Tárgyias*ság fotóiskolájának műveiben. A pszichikus élményt fotóesztétikai értékké minősítő tévedésünket viszont a befogadás dinamizmusának pszichológiai is*meretében korrigálhatjuk.
 A tévutakon járó szerzői tendenciák: a �formanyelvbotlások" időleges stabilizálódása, elterjedése - az ásatag vagy plagizált nyelv piedesztálra emelé*se nem csupán alkotói vétség. Ez a vétség populatívabb. A károsat erősíti meg a formanyelvet nem értő néző, amikor indokolatlanul nyilvánítja tetszését. A kritikátlan magatartású kritikus, ha méltatja. Az esztéta, ha megmagyarázza, miért eredeti a - valójában már régi, az elmúlt kor adott tartalmaihoz igazodó, s akkor még újszerű fotó formáját napjainkban megidéző - nyelve.
 A fotóművészet formanyelvi fejlődését a társadalom és az új alkotások, illetve a befogadók és az alkotó konfliktusa, a fejlődési folytonosság és a láza*dás, a fotográfus társadalmi meghatározottsága és harcos nonkonformizmusa egyaránt és egyfolytában jellemzi. A fénykép nyelvét beszélő ember alkotói felelőssége nagy, de nem kicsi a befogadóé sem. Nyelvismeretre mindkettő*jüknek nagy szükségünk<sub> </sub>van.

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*
​​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotóművészet és pszichológia 4.rész*

*SZÉP FÉNYKÉPEK, ESZTÉTIKAI ÉLMÉNY

*​ A kisgyermek szerint azért van tél, hogy szánkózni lehessen, a Vasorrú bába pedig azért gonosz, mert irtózatosan csúnya. Hófehérke viszont jóságos, hiszen gyönyörű szép. Az ontogenezis alacsonyabb fokán álló gyermeki tele*ologikus gondolkodásmód a maga módján értelmezi a tárgyak, jelenségek összefüggéseit. A szép és a jó, valamint a csúnya és a rossz képzetei a gyermeki tudatban hasonló, vagy egymással megegyező érzelmek kifejezői. A szép néni az jó néni, a csúnya bácsi az rossz bácsi. Ezek a gyermeki ítéletek arról árul*kodnak, hogy primitív formában ugyan, de már működnek az esztétikai tar*talmú képzetek, mégpedig szorosan összeforrva az ugyancsak kezdetleges eti*kai képzetekkel. Az esztétikai élmény pszichikus feltételei az egyedfejlődési és a törzsfejlődési szempontból egyaránt korai eredetűek.
 A Sinanthropusok telephelyein a régészek számos élénk színű és fel*tűnően formás kődarabot találtak. Őseink minden bizonnyal előnyben része*sítették - preferálták - ezeket az átlagos kövekétől eltérő tulajdonságúakat. Talán itt találkozunk először az esztétikai élmény megjelenésével. A fejlődés, az emberré és a felnőtté válás során újabb tartalmakkal bővülnek, egyre diffe*renciálódnak az esztétikai és a művészetesztétikai élvezethez szükséges képze*tek. Fokozatosan szétválnak a szép és a jó, illetve a csúnya és a rossz sztereo*tip képzetpórok, és a valóságot egyre megfelelőbben tükröző változatos össze*függésekben jelennek meg.
 A csecsemő örömélményeinek egyike a langyos vízben való fürdés, ami*kor jól láthatóan kellemes érzelmeket él át. Az ősember első esztétikai jellegű öröme ma is átszűrődik az évezredek sodródó ködéből és az esztétikai, művé*szeti élményünk fényét egy-egy ponttal világosabbá teszi. A csecsemő első ve*getatív érzelme is része, kiindulási alapja a természetben, a mindennapokban megnyilvánuló _esztétikai élménynek _és a művészeti alkotások által kiváltott _művészetesztétikai élménynek._

_Szépség és társadalom_​ 
 Az állatvilág bizonyos színeket, alakzatokat és hangokat kiválasztó rea*gálása minőségileg magasabb szinten fejlődött tovább az ősember környezet*hez való viszonyában. A primitív művészetek forrása a mágikus szertartások*kal szorosan összefüggő munkatevékenység volt. _Az aurignaci-soultréi kultúra _művészeti emlékei feltehetően a termelésben töltötték be az akkor még nem művészeti funkciójukat. A _moustier-i _időkben találkozunk a művészeti ábrázo*lás kezdeteivel. Erről vallanak a Le Ferrassie barlang okker foltokkal és sávok*kal mintázott kőlapjai. A Paleolitikum mammutagyarból formált női alakja, vagy a willendorfi Vénusz feltehetően már valódi műalkotások: az ősközös*ségi ember szépségeszményének megtestesítői. A kollektív vadászatok küzdel*meit megjelenítő barlangképek pedig már bonyolult fogalmi-logikai tartalmat közölve utalnak az adott társadalmi, közösségi viszonyokra.
 A mai természeti népeknél is társadalmi relációkat hordoz, költ át a szép*ségideál. A test festése és tetoválása, a koponya torzítása, az orr, az ajkak és fülek átfúrása és a szépség szolgálatában álló egyéb szokások a törzsi élet tör*vényeit is kifejezik. A _szépségeszmény _korai megjelenése óta tartalmazza a nő*ről alkotott - libidószimbólumot mindig hordozó - esztétikai képzeteinket is. Olykor - számunkra - szélsőségesen. Andrew _Smith _etnográfus írja egy minden helybeli által csodált hottentotta asszonyról: ha sík területen ült le, akkor - hogy fel tudjon állni - egy lejtős részhez kellett csúsznia, azért, mert hatalmas hátsó fele - ékessége - gátolta meg a felállásban; kezeit nem tudta maga mellé helyezve a földhöz érinteni.
 Amikor a japán és kínai festők Jellegzetesen ferde metszésű szemüket kissé eltúlozva ábrázolják, akkor szépségeszményük egyik tényezőjét hangsú*lyozzák képeiken. És a szépségeszmény szolgálatában áll a tanizmus esztétikai magja: a kínai �yi-elve. Ez a nőiséget és minden más szépséget átható törvény*szerűség röpkecéget, romantikát, játékosságot, remetebölcsességet egyaránt je*lent,, és a szellem szabad szárnyalását képviseli a műalkotásokban. A �yi-elve legtökéletesebb megvalósulását a mindenféle szépséget szimbolizáló sárkány*ban nyeri el. Ha egy sárkányra emlékeztető forma esztétikus elemét alkotó ta*vacska kiszárad, akkor a �yi-elvet" valló ember számára a kompozíció szépsége sérült meg. Hiszen a sárkány szemét alkotó csillogó tavacska - amely számos vonalat és foltot egyensúlyozott - kiszáradásával felbomlott a harmónia: a sárkány megvakult - megszűnt a szépsége.
A szépségideál és az osztályviszonyok kapcsolatát szinte didaktikus tisztasággal írták le az orosz forradalmi demokraták. Az elnyomott osztá*lyok női szépsége az erős, jó mozgású és vidám leány, illetve asszony volt: se*gítőtárs a fizikai munkában. A nem dolgozó osztályok pedig a törékeny, ké*nyeskedő nőt eszményítették.
 Még az olyan befelé forduló gondolatrendszer is preferálja a szépséget, mint a Zen-buddhizmus, ahol a világmindenség és az emberi lélek azonosságá*nak felismerését tartalmazó szatori-élményben - a megvilágosodásban - jele*nik meg az igen tágan értelmezett szépség.


_A preferált szépség_​ 
 A művészeten kívül és a művészetben különféle esztétikai minőségek*ben, mint tragikus, komikus, rút, fenséges, heroikus, groteszk, szép, alantas stb. testesül meg az esztétikum. Ezekben a konkrét formákban, s ötvözeteik*ben válik befogadhatóvá, élményszerűen átélhetővé. A más-más esztétikai mi*nőségek egyenértékűek egymással, a szépség mégis kitüntetett szerepet kapott, különösen a művészetben. _Első az egyenlők között. _A fotóművészetben is megszületése óta azt az esztétikai minőséget preferálják, s ma is a szépséget koncentráltan hordozó fényképeket tartják a legtöbben és elsősorban művé*szeti értékűnek. A fotónyelv fejlődés festőies periódusában is a szépség festői formáit �mentették át" fotóikra a korabeli fényképészek. A szép fényképek ma is nemegyszer a kallisztika - a széptan - mércéjével méretnek. Jóllehet ez a kizárólagosság túlhaladott. Egy korszerű fotó értékét a valós problémákra való érzékeny reagálás adja meg. �Problémaérzékeny" fotókban keressük az esztétikumot. Köztük a szépet is, de ma már nem elégedhetnénk meg azzal, ha csupán a szép minőségét dolgoznák föl fotográfusaink. Más kérdés az, hogy bármely minőség feldolgozásában is �van valami szép". Éppen ezt a fajta szép*séget vizsgáljuk most közelebbről.
_Miért éppen a szépség lett az esztétika és a művészet privilégiumot élve*__ző kategóriája? _Kétségkívül ebben jelentős szerepe van az esztétikai élmények nyelvi megfogalmazásának, _a __szóhasználatnak is. _A szép fogalma már kialaku*lása óta képlékeny, nem határolható jól körül. Szinte felkínálta magát arra, hogy minden olyan vizuális és akusztikus élménybe bekapcsolódjon, amely az átélő számára kellemes, pozitív. A pusztító viharban, a fékezhetetlen elemek őrjöngésében is van valami szép. Talán az, ami a tomboló energiák hatalmát fejezi ki. A növényzet őszi hervadásában, szomorú hangulatában is van valami szép. Esetleg az, ami a halódásban szunnyadó későbbi újjáéledést érzékelteti. És az antik tragédiák hősei elbukásában is érzünk valami szépet. De a szép fo*galmát nemegyszer olyan alkotások megítélésekor is felhasználjuk, mint _Rodin _Vén Fegyverkovácsnéja, vagy Piero della _Francesca: _Federico Montefeltre ur*binói herceg c. festménye; vagy _Clergue-nek az _enyészet életpusztító hatalmát szuggeráló fényképei. Néhány olyan példa ez, amely a pusztulás, az elmúlás, az elbukó hős, a rút arc, az agg nő meztelensége ellenére is azt sugallja, hogy valamiféle szépséget hordoz. �Van benne valami szép." Ez a minden alkotásban ható szépség-fajta a művészetesztétikai élmény alapsejtje, ez az, ami a mű*vészeti hatást széppé színezi.
 A szép fogalmának vezető helyét a szóhasználat mellett az is magyaráz*za, hogy - amint példáink is mutatják - a művészetesztétikai élmény függet*lenül attól, hogy melyik esztétikai minőség játszik vezető szerepet benne - _mindig pozitív emóciókkal telített, öröm az átélése. _Döntően megkülönbözte*ti ez másfajta, például nem esztétikai élményektől. A beleélés folyamatában jelentkező fájdalmas és örömteli érzelmek átélése tehát egyaránt élvezetet nyújt. Élményünkben jól megfér egymással a kellemetlen és a kellemes színe*zet. A valóság mindennapjaiban másképpen van ez. Egy tragikus tartalmú mű*alkotás láttán akár könnyek is szökhetnek a szemünkbe, az élet valódi tragé*diáit átélve pedig ténylegesen, c~ztétikai emóciók nélkül szomorkodunk. A mű*vészetesztétikai élmény mindig pozitív töltése nyújtja azt az élvezetet, amit a befogadó kapcsolatba hoz a széppel. Ez az emóció az, ami az esztétikum bár*mely minőségének átélése során a befogadó számára mint _szépélmény _jelenik meg. Valójában a műélmény �kerete" ez, s nem ebben merül ki a befogadás, hanem majd a teljes - a szépélményt is tartalmazó - művészetesztétikai él*ményben. Amikor a műalkotásban esztétikai tartalmat fedezünk fel, azaz az ábrázolt jelenség konkrét érzéki formájában áttételesen valamilyen lényeges, általános érvényű emberi-társadalmi tartalom megjelenését éljük át befogadási folyamatunk végső kicsengéseként.


_A szépség __korábbi értelmezéséről_​ 
 Még az �esztétika ellenes" középkor sem tudja elrejteni a szépséget. _Szent Ágoston _a pythagoreusok számmisztikájára emlékeztető módon, mint*egy a dogmák megsértését elkerülendő, számmá szublimálja: az Ős-Egy-gyel hozza összefüggésbe a szépséget. A művészek a lelkükben létező, istentől szár*mazó alakzatok alapján alkotnak. Az esztétikai érték isten adománya. A szép*ség feloldódik istenben. A Summa Theologicá-ban Aquinoi _Szent Tamás _jó*ságról és szép dolgokról tesz említést. A látással hozza összefüggésbe az isteni eredetű szépséget. �Quod visum piacet" - mondja. Szép az, ami, ha meglát*tuk, tetszik. A teológikus művészet közelíti meg leginkább a szépségeszményt, mert �az isteni fény úgy ragyog fel benne, mint az angyalban". A középkori koncepció hanyatlás a virágzó antik esztétikákhoz képest, keveset mond a mű*vészetről, s a görögöktől átvett gondolatok is vallási-misztikus béklyóban szen*vednek.
_Platon _elmélete szerint a valóság az ideák visszatükröződése. Ebből kö*vetkezően a művészet a tükörkép tükörképe. Értékes elméletéből _Arisztote*lész _mintegy kikapcsolja az idea-tant, s a művészetek lényegét a valóság tipikus vonásainak miméziszében, egyfajta utánzásában látja. Közismert katarzis elmélete pedig a műélményből az érzelmeket és gondolatokat megtisztító ha*tást emeli ki. Elődeivel ellentétben _Plotinosz _az emberi lelket hasonlíthatatla*nul gazdagabbnak tartja a valóságnál. Szép az - mondja -, ami �az első te*kintetre észrevehetővé válik, s amelyet megértve a lélek szépnek mond, ráis*merve elfogadja, s mintegy összekapcsolódik vele".
_ A reneszánsz _újratermeli a középkorban elhomályosított antik esztéti*kát és új gondolatokkal gazdagítva szüli meg saját hitvallását. _A _szépséget el*ragadják istentől. Lehozzák a földre. A korábbi ideálokat a reális emberesz*mény váltja fel. _Az _emberi értelembe, a világ megismerhetőségébe vetett hit. Az élet, a létezés szeretete, a természet csodálata, s mindezek együtt: a szabad reneszánsz levegő hatja át a szépségeszményt.
 A mához közeledünk _Bacon, Hobbes, Locke, Berkeley _és _Hume _gondo*lataival. Neveik az angol-ír esztétikai kutatás, egyben a szépséggel való foglal*kozás újabb jelentős állomásait jelzik. _Vico, Condillac, Diderot _az olasz és a francia gondolatokét. A klasszikus német esztétikát _Baumgarten, Winckel*mann, Lessing _és _Herder _eszméi vezetik be. Mindegyikben kitüntetett helyet kap a szépséggel való foglalkozás. _Kant __az _esztétikai magatartás oldaláról kö*zelít az esztétikumhoz. Szép az, ami érdek nélkül tetszik - mondja, mintegy megfeledkezve a befogadási élményt meghatározó társadalmi tényezőkről. _Hegel _az anyagon áttetsző, észlelhetővé váló eszmében látja a vallásos tartalmú szép megtestesülését.
_ Belinszkij _a hegeli gondolatokból indul ki, de nála már nem az eszme, hanem az élet válik érzékletessé az alkotásban. _Csernisevszkij _szerint a művé*szet nem versenyezhet a valóság gazdagságával, csupán koncentráltabban tük*rözheti vissza azt; a művészeti szép nem pótolhatja az élet szépségeit. Szép ma*ga az élet - fogalmazza meg. Később hozzáteszi: ha fogalmainknak megfelel. Így a korábban objektív szépet a szépélménnyel gazdagítja.
 Bármelyik újabb esztétikai gondolatrendszert említhetnénk még, a szép*ség azokban is szükségszerűen a vizsgálat egyik központi tárgya.


_A szépség: objektív_​ 
_ A _szépség, mint _esztétikai kategória, _az átélésre alkalmas valóság meg*határozott, pszichikumunktól független, objektív mozzanatára vonatkozik. Hogy ez az objektív tulajdonság milyen is, és hogyan hat, arról is több kérdés tehető fel, mintsem biztos választ adhatnánk. Kutatások sorát igényli ennek a problémának a vizsgálata is. Nézzünk néhány vonatkozó paramétert. _Müller*Freienfels _szerint a szépség különbözik a csinostól, a takarostól és a kellemes*tő! is. �Olyankor beszélhetünk a szűkebb értelemben vett szépségről - mondja -, amikor el akarjuk határolni az olyan esztétikai hatástól, amelyik nagy adag kínt is tartalmaz... olyan élményt akarunk vele kifejezni, amely harmoni*kusan épül fel örömérzésekből, a lehető legcsekélyebb mértékű kín hozzáve*gyülésével, ugyanakkor a merőben egyénin és a pillanatnyin is túlmegy, s bi*zonyos mértékig racionalizálható."° Amit szépnek ítél az ember, abban bioló*giai motívumai is belejátszanak. Már elemi érzékelési szinten is. Például az aranymetszésnek nevezett arány, amely egy szakaszt úgy oszt két részre, hogy a hosszabbik a rövidebbnek és a teljes szakasznak középarányosa - szinte minden embernek tetszik. _Az __aranymetszés preferálása a _legtöbb - más-más életkorú, nemű, iskolai végzettségű stb. - embernél érvényesül. Desmond _Morris _kísérlete bizonyítja ezt. Más-más oldalarányú fehér négyszögletes la*pokból sorozatot mutatott fekete felületen. A sorozat egyik darabjának ará*nyait az aranymetszési szabály (1:1,618) szerint állapította meg. Amikor meg*kérdezte a k. sz.-éket, hogy melyik lapocska a legtetszőbb számukra, a több*ség azt válaszolta, hogy az a bizonyos arányú. Azt választották ki a legtet*szőbbnek, amelynek arányait az aranymetszés szabta meg.
_ Leonhard _ún. ritkasági értékkel is felruházza a szépséget. �Azt érezzük szépnek - írja -, ami egyrészt harmonikus, vagy nem tartalmaz semmi zava*rót (pl. megszakítást), de aminek összetételében egyidejűleg van valami újsze*rű, szokatlan, ritka. Dialektikus a dolog: a szokatlan, a ritka kezdetben zavar*hat, aztán megszokhatjuk s tetszeni fog, harmonikusnak hat. Majd ráúnhatunk, megszokottá, sablonossá válik - megszűnik a szépsége. Tehát a ritkaság érté*ket nyerhet, s ezáltal széppé válik. Máskor a szép megszokottá, mindennapos*sá válik - nem széppé."
_ Müller __Freíenfels _gondolataival folytatva a �szépségkutatást": �csak ott szoktunk szépségről beszélni, ahol az élménynek bizonyos tipikus érvényt tulajdoníthatunk, vagyis ahol az objektum sem tér el a típustól... szubjektívé a rút-kín érzés, objektumokra vonatkoztatva, általában a típustól való eltérést jelenti. Rútnak az olyan arcot nevezzük, melynek vonásai valamiképp abnor*misak, és emiatt zavaró hatást keltenek".


_A szépélmény: szubjektív_​ 
 A szépélmény, mint _pszichológiai __kategória, _az esztétikailag befogadha*tó valóság valamennyi szép, rút stb. tárgyának, jelenségének mindig pozitív ér*zelmű tudatbeli tükröződése. A szépélmény ezért szubjektív. Te sztvizsgálatok eredményei szerint, akik jó ízlésűnek bizonyulnak mondjuk a színek és a szín*kombinációk megítélésében, azok a nem kromatikus teszteket, például kom*pozíciós próbákat is sikeresen oldják meg. _Eysenck _a következő gondolattal magyarázza ezt: �A központi idegrendszernek van egy olyan sajátsága, amely az esztétikai ítéleteket határozza meg - ez a sajátság biológiailag determinált, és a vizuális művészetek minden területére kiterjed."
 A művészetben ábrázolt valóság-elemek gyakran azáltal nyerik humán tartalmukat, hogy pozitív emberi tulajdonságok szimbólumaként szerepelnek. Például az erő szimbólumaként lehet szép a vihar. _A __szépélmény fogalmát te*__hát nem olyan értelemben használjuk, hogy a szép esztétikai minőségének az __átélése, hanem úgy mint az esztétikailag befogadható és átélhető mintha-való*__ság mozzanatok pszichikus tükröződését. _Talán találóbb a kellemesség-élmény elnevezés? Hiszen a rút, a komikus, a fenséges, vagy a szép jelenségek esztéti*kai átélése egyaránt kellemes. Viszont - és ezért nem ezt az elnevezést hasz*náljuk - számos egyéb, de az esztétikummal nem összefüggő élményünk is le*het kellemes. A szépélmény kifejezésében a szép fogalma azt jelenti, hogy _mű*vészetesztétikailag _kellemes. A mi gondolatmenetünkben a szépélményig be*fogadási, műátélési folyamat adott fejlettségű szakaszában érvényesül, úgy, hogy kezdetben kifejezettebben önmaga, később pedig �másodlagossá" válik.
 Az élménykialakulós �skálájának" elején a szépélmény dominánsan je*lentkezik, hogy aztán a �skála" végén a kiteljesedett művészetesztétikai él*ményben mint színező komponens (�van benne valami szép") maradjon meg. A szépélmény a művészetesztétikai élmény döntő része - �alapsejtje" -, adott fejlettségű mozzanata tehát. Elsősorban.az alkotás érzékletességére, for*manyelvének külső jegyeire vonatkozik. Ebben etikai, szociológikus stb. él*ményösszetevők mindig megtalálhatók ugyan, de a háttérben vannak. Amikor a szépélmény majd a művészetesztétikaiban teljesedik ki, akkor már az etikai, szociális stb. élményösszetevők jelentősége erősödik::: el. Ebben a viszonylag totálissá váló élményben is fel kell tételeznünk a biológiai meghatározókat. _Eysenck _hipotézise értelmében �az embereknek éppúgy kellene különbözni*ük a ~ó ízlés' tekintetében, mint ahogy látásélességük tekintetében valóban kü*lönböznek - a fokozat az esztétikai érzékenység szélsőséges, nyárspolgári hiányától, a szép iránti teljes vakságig, s másik szélsőségig terjedne, amelyet a jó és szép szinte ösztönös elismerése, illetve a rossztól, rúttól való irtózás jelle*mez". További tesztvizsgálatai alapján újabb tapasztalatait is közli _Eysenck: _�az a személy, aki jó ízlésről tesz tanúságot az egyik vizuális művészettel kap*csolatban, bármely más vizuális művészettel kapcsolatbanhasonló jó ízlésűnek bizonyul. Ezt a feltevést a vizuális ingerek legkülönbözőbb fajtáit - arcképe*ket, tájképeket, könyvborítókat, ezüstneműt, szobrokat, fényképeket, szőnye*geket stb. - felsorakoztató tesztekdüzonyították."
_Leonhard _az asszociatív érzelmekkel operálva azt mondja, hogy az esz*tétikusban, így különösen a szép fogalmában nagy szerepet játszanak az intel*lektuális folyamatok kapcsolódását kísérő emóciók is. �Ha ennek elsősorban a negatív meghatározását keresem, a megszakítás érzelmével találkozom. Ez arra irányul, hogy a szilárd kapcsolatokat fenntartsa, és ahol a rend törést szenved, mint kedvetlenség jelenik meg. Így a szabályszerűséget hangsúlyozza. Ha egy képbe valami nem illik be, akkor az szétszakítja az összbenyomást, szét*rombolja a harmóniát és a szépséget. Azonban azok a szilárd kapcsolatok, amelyeknek megszakítása az asszociatív kedvetlenség érzelmét váltja ki, nem ősiek, hanem többé-kevésbé a megszokásból alakulnak ki."


_Varázslat - a művészetért_​ 
 A fénykép ezüstszemcséiben, a festékben, a márványban, vagy a grafit vonalakban létező mintha-valóság kifejezőbb, szebb lehet számunkra, mint a tényleges. Esztétikai élvezetünk érdekében varázsoljuk kifejezőbbé, szebbé, a szépélményen át művészetesztétikaivá. _A mintha-valóság átélése ember-őseink kultuszáig nyúlik vissza. _A varázslók és sámánok rítusainak, a totemek és ta*buk világának maradványa ez a mai primitív törzseknél is megtalálható és a gyermek játékos tevékenységében.,is fellelhető pszichikus tulajdonság. A törzs tagjai nagyon jól tudják, hogy varázslójuk nem igazi szellem, hanem törzsük egyik tagja. A szellemidéző, vagy démonűző szertartás idején<sup>-</sup>mégis rémület tölti el szívüket és elfogadják a varázsló-szellem parancsát. A mintha-valóság elfogadása nélkül nem létezhetne a varázslat. A gyerek is jól tudja, hogy nagy*apóó sétabotja nem száguldó paripa. Játéka közben mégis önfeledten száguld színes mesevilágok felé paripáján, a sétaboton. Pedig látott már igazi lovat és azt is tudja, hogy nagyapja támaszkodásra használja a sétabotot. Mindezeket tudja, képzeletében mégis úgy éli át a fiktív helyzetet, mintha az valóság lenne. Ez a pszichikus átértékelés és beleélés játékának élményalapja. Jean-Paul _We*ber _így mondja: �A valóságban a természetben levő esztétikum és a művészet*ben levő szép közös forrásból ered, nevezetesen a világ gyermeki látásából.",.
A műélvezésben a gyermeki látás, az ember valóságot átértékelni tudó készsége, gazdagon szárnyaló fantáziája, játékosságra hajló természete _beleélé*si képességként _érvényesül. Ez a képesség kelti életre, alakítja átélhetővé az áb*rázolás mintha-valóságát. Ha hiányzik a játékos szellem, a mintha-valóság el*fogadása, akkor nem alakulhat ki igazán a befogadás művészetesztétikai (ezen belül: szép-) élménye. Egy tesztkísérletben _Kálmán _Kata: Falusi mesterember, _Bence _Pál: Víztükör, _Escher _Károly: Vak hegedűs, _Réti _Pál: Ahogy a beteg lát*ja és _Zajky _Zoltán: Tavasz c. fényképeit mutattuk meg nézőknek. Az élmé*nyüket megfogalmazó véleményüket feljegyeztük, majd a mintha-valóságba való belehelyezkedés szempontjából értelmeztük. Aki nem tudta beleélni ma*gát a fotók világába, az<sup>-</sup>például megkérdezte, hogy �kit ábrázol ez a kép? ", vagy hogy �nehéz volt beállítani, ugye? ", vagy _hogy _�ez trükkfelvétel lehet a műtőben". Vagy azt közölte, hogy �szép a házakon a fénycsillogás", vagy �miért néz a fényképezőgépbe á személy? Ezek persze elmondhatók a fotókról, megkérdezhetők, de nem volna szabad ezzel a hűvös tárgyilagossággal befejeződnie a fénykép és a néző kapcsolatának. Ezek (s a most nem említhe*tő többi hasonló) válaszok azt mutatják, hogy a nézők szigorúan ragaszkodtak az ábrázoláshoz, érzelmi belehelyezkedés nélkül a jelenségek és a vélemény*formálás felszínén mozogtak. _Korreláció fedezhető fel e válaszok és a jelen*ségátélő nézőtípus között. _Feltételezhető, hogy a befogadási folyamatban a kívülálló nézőkben az agykéreg másodlagos és harmadlagos mezőinek az érzé*ki mozzanatokhoz viszonyított működése korlátozott. (Gondoljunk az agy*fiziológiai ábra vonatkozó részére.)
 Azok a nézők, akik gyakran éltek szimbólumokkal, vitatkoztak a tarta*lommal, keresték a képi világ értékeit, azok olyan véleményt formáltak, amelyből arra következtethettünk, hogy belehelyezkedtek a mintha-valóság*ba. Néhány kiragadott mondat a válaszaikból: "egész életében dolgozott ez az ember, milyen megtört", "elfogadnám nagyapámnak", "szorongató a műtőasz*talon feküdni, és valahogy mégis megnyugtató, bizalmat keltő", "milyen nyu*galom és csönd van, milyen kiegyensúlyozottan olvas a csónakban ülő", "szí*vesen' odaúsznék a csónakhoz". Vagy: "ezt a kiszolgáltatottságot", "szegény pára, nemcsak koldus, vak is", "de sok szerencsétlent láttam akkoriban". És így tovább, a hasonló válaszok sorát idézhetnénk itt is. A lényeges, hogy az ilyen válaszokat adók is érzékelik az ábrázolás "külsőségeit", de nem kívülál*lóként foglalkoznak vele. Belehelyezkedtek a fotó mintha-valóságába, hogy megtalálják a mögöttes tartalmát. Ehhez kell, ehhez kellett a "játékosság". Náluk . _a lényegátélő nézőtípussal való rokonság fedezhető fel. _Feltételezhető az is, hogy náluk az agykéreg másodlagos és harmadlagos mezői az érzékelési mozzanatokkal együtt teljes értékűen működnek befogadáskor.
Az a néző, aki nem tudta beleélni magát a fotók világába, mintegy azt próbálta bizonyítani - metafóránkra utalva -, hogy a sétabot nem lehet pari*pa, hogy a varázsló nem szellem, csak a törzs egyik tagja. Emiatt a kívül reke*dés miatt kerülte el őket _a fotóesztétikai élmény, mint a művészetesztétikai élmény egyik fatája. _Aki mert "homo ludens" lenni, aki tudott decentrálni, aki nyitottá tette befogadása idején a tudati organizációját, belehelyezkedhe*tett a mintha-valóságba, elevenné varázsolta az ábrázolást

_A szépélmény modellje_​ 
A műalkotások sajátos szépsége emberi jegyekkel gazdagította, saját ké*pünkre formálta a valóság esztétikumait; humanizálta, élvezhetőbbé tette. Ennek a fejlődésnek egyike a fentebb vizsgált szépélmény. Lássuk tehát, ho*gyan épül fel a művészetesztétikai élmény alapvető sejtje a fotó befogadása*kor. Ennek modelljét rajzoljuk most föl.







 A művészi fénykép a beleéléskor mozgósítja a tudatos és a tudattalan élménymintákat a befogadás szakaszainak egyszerűbb mozzanataiban. Az él*ményminták egyre átfogóbb folyamatban, tartalommal telítődő képzetszinté*zisben összegeződnek. A befogadás további mozzanataiban a fotóbeli világ nyújtotta élmény sajátos jegyével: a mintha-valóság élményével találkozunk. Az emocionális elemekkel sűrűn átszőtt képzetszintézis a kettős tudat révén tartalmazza az objektív (fényképezett) valóság és a művészeti (fényképen ábrá*zolt) valóság minőségi különbségét.
A beleélési folyamatban szintetizálódott képzetanyag harmonikusan il*leszkedik bele az aktuális pszichikus működésekbe és a beleélés állapotában uralkodóvá válik, s visszatartja az egyéb élményeket, meghatározza a befoga*dás pszichikus állapotát. A _koncentrált figyelem - __a _megfelelő vigilitási szint - úgy szól bele a képzetszintézisbe, hogy a szépélmény létrejöttéhez szükséges élményminták tudjanak jobban érvényesülni, azok pedig, melyek nem, vagy kevésbé szükségesek, elhalványuljanak. A kialakult szépélményt az értelem és az emocionalitás dinamizmusai igyekeznek hosszabb ideig fenntartani, majd totálissá tenni, művészetesztétikai élménnyé formálni.
 Végül is _a szépélmény megélésével tesszük első lépéseinket az alkotás mintha-valóságában, hogy a további lépések során művészeti tartalmakkal gaz*dagodva, fotóesztétikai élményeket átélve térjünk vissza mindennapjainkba _Ha ez az út sikeres, akkor hatékonyan találkoztunk a művészettel, varázslatot áhító ősemberként, játékos gyermekként, és mégis racionális gondolkodású felnőttként, lényegátélő nézőként hittük el, éltük meg igazinak a költeményt.




*SZINES FOTOGRÁFIÁK*​ *
*​  A fotónyelvi kifejezés egyik artisztikus eszköze a szín. A fotóművészet ábrázolási és kifejezési lehetőségét a színes fotográfia kiszélesítette, s egyben újabb elméleti és gyakorlati problémákat vetett fel. Fotópszichológiai "kalan*dozásaink" során itt is körül kell néznünk. Márcsak azért is, mert a színes fo*tóra vonatkozó gondolatokban talán még több a megválaszolandó és felveten*dő kérdés, mint a monokróm fényképnél.


_Színek és tévedések_​ 
 Gyakran beszélünk úgy a színekről, mintha egy színes film, egy színes fénykép, vagy egy festmény színének esztétikájáról, vagy pszichológiájáról szólnánk. Pedig valójában _csak _a színekről beszélünk. A zöldről, a sárgáról, vagy' bármelyik más színről. Függetlenül attól, hogy az adott szín egy gyü*mölcs, egy falfelület, egy emberi arc, egy gép, vagy egy madár színe-e. A színes fotóval foglalkozó irodalom' majdnem kivétel nélkül említi, vagy elemzi a szí*nek különféle érzelmi hatását. Olvashatunk arról, hogy mely színek nyugtat*nak és melyek izgatnak. Hogy bizonyos színek vidám hangulatúak-e, vagy in*kább depresszívek. Hogy fokozzák-e a távolság érzetét, vagy inkább csökken*tik. Hogy hideget vagy meleget érzékeltetnek-e. S így tovább. Megállapításaik általában igazak, többnyire mégis távol esnek a színes fotográfiától. Elsősor*ban azért, mert mintegy hermetikusan különválasztják _a színeket _és a színhatá*sokat _a színes fényképtől. _Ezért aztán a szín és a színes figurák s helyzetek a helytelen értelmezés miatt elkülönülnek egymástól. A téves teóriák okozzák, hogy .leszakadnak a színek az őket hordozó figurákról és elkezdik önálló éle*tüket élni.
 Hajlamosak vagyunk úgy tudni, hogy például a narancsszín meleg, vidám, eleven és izgató. A zöldről azt tartjuk, hogy üde, nyugtató, hűvös, és így tovább, színenként sorolhatnánk a színekhez kötött sztereotípiákat. Hajlamo*sak vagyunk továbbá ezeket a hiteket mereven alkalmazni a színes fényképre, a színeket befolyásoló fényképi szituációtól függetlenül. Elfeledkezünk arról, hogy a színes tárgyak milyen méretben, történési mozzanatban, kompozíció*ban jelennek meg a fotón. Pedig lényeges szempontok ezek. Egyrészt azért, mert a színek önmagukban tényleg olyan hatásúak, amilyenek. Másrészt meg azért, mert a figurális ábrázolástól, a képen látható tárgyak milyenségétől dön*tően meghatározottak. _A _láthatóvá tett szemléletet, _a fénykép nyelvén megje*lenített tartalmat mindig színes környezetben levő színes tárgyak hordozzák. _És sohasem külön a tárgyak, vagy külön a színek. Ha a tárgyakhoz, a fénykép figurális elemeihez szervesen hozzátartozó színeket fogalmi szinten, az elmé*letben leválasztjuk, akkor valójában nem tudhatunk behatolni a színes fénykép tartalmi világába, hiába fotószerű a formanyelve.
 Közelítsük meg tehát a színes fotográfiát úgy, hogy nem csupán a színe*it vizsgáljuk. Kielégítő választ várni, vagy adni akarni túlzás lenne. A színek vi*lágában, az érzékelésben megkülönböztethető harminc-negyvenezer szín biro*dalmában ez akkor is túlságosan merész vállalkozás lenne, ha tanulmányunk*nak nem volnának terjedelmi korlátai.


_Szín és színhatás_​ 
_ A _színhatást több elmélet magyarázza. _A _fotóirodalomban _a Helmholtz*féle _három-szín elmélet terjedt el, ami ma már sok szempontból nem állja meg a helyét. _AHeringféle _négy-szín elmélet korszerűbb. Eszerint piros-zöld, sár*ga-kék és fekete-fehér színt érzékelő anyagok vannak a retinában. Fény hatá*sára bomlanak le ezek és újra felépülnek: színkiegészítő - komplementer - alapon. _A _piros színre bomló anyag felépülésével a zöldet, a kék színre elbom*ló anyag épülésével a sárgát érzékeljük, és viszont. Ezért látunk szürkét két komplementer szín keverésekor, és ezért nem létezhet kékessárga, vagy zöldes*piros szín. A fekete-fehér anyag minden hullámhosszúságú fényre reagál, le*bomlik és felépül. Ezáltal nemcsak a "színtelen" tónusokat, hanem a színek telítettségét is érzékelhetjük. A kevert színeket a különböző lebomló és fel*épülő anyagok bonyolult összműködése révén érzékeljük. _Ladd-Franklin _ki*mutatta, hogy a retina különféle színzónákból áll. A külső zóna szürkelátó, a középső sárga-kék érző, a belső zöld-piros érzékelő, a koncentrikus zónák centruma pedig bizonyos fokig minden színre reagál. A színek látásában jelen*tős szerepet játszik még a látóidegben terjedő ingerület haladási sebessége és az agykéreg látólebenye, amely a legmagasabb fokon rendezi látási élménnyé a fényingereket. Szemünk idegsejtjei reagálnak tehát a fényre. A csapok és a pálcikák érzékelik az ingereket és amikor az agykéregbe továbbítják, akkor a korábban objektív - fizikai - jelenség szubjektívvá válik: mint pszichikus fo*lyamat, színlélektani hatás jelentkezik. _A __szín _tehát a valóság tárgyainak, je*lenségeinek tőlünk függetlenül létező tulajdonsága. Objektív jelenség, elektro*mágneses rezgés, amely 390 mľ hullámhossztól a 770 mľ-ig terjed (legalábbis a látható tartománya ilyen). _A __színhatás _viszont már szubjektív folyamat, a valóságos színek tükröződése agyunkban, pszichikus működésünkben.
 Zavarban lennénk, ha azt a feladatot kapnánk, hogy mutassunk piros színt. Ne piros valamit, hanem magát a pirosat. Mutathatnánk almát, kendőt, falfelületet, vagy bármilyen más piros színű tárgyat, de pirosat, mint olyant aligha. Ez természetes, hiszen a szín tulajdonság, s érzékletes tulajdonsága csak tárgynak, jelenségnek, azaz valamilyen hordozónak lehet. Annak a valaminek, amit a színt, mint egy ismertetőjegy jelöl. Amikor egy színt hordozó tárgy felismerhető, vagy nem a figurális mivoltában hangsúlyozódik (pl. egy homo*gén színes felület), akkor mégis beszélhetünk "csak szín" hatásról. Például egy nonfiguratív fotó azért tud pusztán színekkel, a színeket meghatározó fi*gurális elemek nélkül is hatni, mert a színek önmagukban is árnyalt és heves érzelmek kiváltására képesek. Amikor a színes fénykép pszichológiai hatását keressük, mindig az aktuális képi szituációban kell megvizsgálnunk a színeket, és sosem önmagukban, "nonfiguratív" minőségükben, hanem tárgyaikkal együtt. Igaz, a színek fajlagos hatásának ismerete is alapkövetelmény. Egy mű*vészeti értékű színes fotón a színek szervesen illeszkednek a képi helyzethez, a fotó nyelvén formált tartalomhoz. A fotó nem lehet művészi azért, mert mondjuk tiszták a színei, vagy azért, mert komplementerek, vagy pasztellek, vagy esetleg azért, mert szinte monokróm hatásúak. _Egy __fotó azért lehet mű*vészi értékű, mert az átköltött ábrázolás fényképi valósága az éppen alkalma*zott színekkel, azok segítségével egy adott színkörnyezetben kerekedett teljes egésszé, művészetesztétikai élménnyé. A _művészi színes fotó fekete-fehér vál*tozatának- s ez egyfajta tesztje is - valamiképpen kevesebbet kell mondania. _A _hiányérzetet pedig nem csupán a színek kiiktatása, a fekete-fehérré tett vi*lág, hanem a képnek az ebből eredő tartalmi megváltozása okozza. Azért, mert a színek és a fényképi világ szerves kapcsolata, amely korábban (színes*ben) együtt hordozta a tartalmat, az most a monokróm változatban megszűnt. Festmények reprodukciói is ezért élvezhetők kevésbé fekete-fehér kópián, mint színesben.
Nézzünk egy-két színt. _A sárga _meleg hatású, életigenlő, könnyű. Egy beteg ember sárga arca, vagy egy holt tetem sárga testszíne viszont nem ezeket a hatásokat váltja ki. _A zöld _friss, nyugtató, üde. _A vörös _forró, izgató, dina*mikus, felszólító. De ha az ecetes saláta egyszer csak vörös színben izzana, a sült hús pedig zöldben tündökölne, minden bizonnyal vitathatóvá válna a rá*juk irányuló étvágyunk. _A __narancs szín _izzó, tüzes, izgató, száraz. _A __kék hi*_deg, pihentető, szentimentális. Viszont egy kék hajú férfi láttán eléggé megdöbbennénk, s kék tejet inni gondolatban is kellemetlen lenne, és az örökzöld növényeket sem szívesen képzeljük el örök-kékben. És a színsztereotípiák "hatászavara miatt" nem váltja ki egy narancsszínekben szikrázó téli táj*kép naplementéje a forróság érzetét. Aminthogy nem sugall szemlélődő nyu*galmat egy _ibolya színű _ló, s nem a frisseség, üdeség élményét kínálja a zöld penész.
 Ezek ellen vethető, hogy nincs ibolya színű ló, hogy a tej fehér, hogy a saláta nem vörös. Ez igaz. De egyrészt _a művészi átköltés bármit bármilyen színre változtathat, _másrészt kísérletben is "átszínezhetünk" dolgokat. Egy pszichológiai vizsgálatban a tej kék és a saláta vérvörös. S ilyenkor annyira módosulnak színélményeinkhez kapcsolódó reakcióink, hogy a színekre álta*lában jellemző hatás teljesen módosulhat, vagy megszűnhet. A kísérleti sze*mély viszolyog a színeváltozott tápláléktól, de ha mégis megpróbálja meginni, vagy megenni, mert a kísérletben megpróbálta - akkor kellemetlenül jár... Láthatjuk ezekből is, hogy a színek hatásai rendkívül összetettek és variábili*sak.
 Ezek szerint nem beszélhetünk a színekhez társuló általános hatásokról? _A színek hatása meghatározhatatlan, teljességgel esetleges? S _ha ez az igaz, hogyan vonatkozik a fotóra?
Ismerkedjünk meg a színes világ alapvetően fontos tulajdonságával, _a hordozó és a hordozott viszonyával: a figura és a szín kapcsolatával _Ebben a szerves kapcsolatban a figura és a szín illeszkedhet egymáshoz harmonikusan, vagy az egyikkomponens túlsúlyba juthat a másikkal szemben, illetve a legkü*lönfélébb átmenetek lehetségesek. Ha a hordozó - figura - és a hordozott - szín - viszonyának ismeretében közelítünk a színes fényképekhez, akkor biztosabban igazodhatunk el a színek és színhatások terén.


_Szelf szín_​ 
 Maszkoljuk körül egy színes fotó valamelyik részét úgy, hogy a fedetlen képrész, mint ábrázolt tárgy felismerhetetlen legyen. Csupán az általunk kiha*sított szín érvényesüljön. Ezzel a művelettel sikerül elválasztanunk a színes fo*tón a hordozótól a hordozottat. A szín mintegy már önmagában szerepelhet, mint barna, zöld, sárga stb. színű felület. És már nem úgy, mint barna asztal, zöld ruha vagy sárga citrom. Hanem csupán mint önmagában ható szín. Igaz, hogy a színt most is figura hordozza, de ez, mivel lefedtük egy résiét, nem is*merhető fel. A szín szabadon, figurális alapjától függetlenül, önmagában hat a befogadóra. Ezt a hordozójától elszakadva, önmagában érvényesülő színt (az angol self = önmaga szóból kiindulva) nevezzük el szelf-színnek. Szelt színt látva a befogadás érzékelési folyamata sajátosan zajlik le. Amíg korábban a fi*gurális szín, mint felismerhető tárgy, hasonló érzéseket és gondolatokat indí*tott meg a nézőben azáltal, hogy vezérképzetként a kötött asszociációkat moz*gósította, addig most, _az önmagában=érvényesülő szín szabadon, a befogadóra jellemzőbben, leginkább kötetlenül, ezért is sokban szubjektív módon épí*ti fel a néző képzetszintézisét, számos szabad asszociáció beindításával._
 Ha egy almának csak a színét érzékeljük, a piros szelf színt, akkor a szí*nekhez társított képzetek rendkívül változatosak lesznek. Az egyik néző élmé*nyében például a tűzzel, egy másikéban az alkonyi égbolttal, a harmadikéban mondjuk a vérrel, vagy bármi mással kapcsolatos emlékek, érzések merülhet*nek fel. Az alma figurális piros színű látványához társított képzetek viszont elsősorban az almához, mint gyümölcshöz kötődnek - ezen belül már az egyé*ni érzelmi színezet aztán tetszés szerint megnyilvánulhat. A nézőnek a koráb*bi tapasztalatai, megszokásai, beidegződései miatt van egy ún. _spontán figurá*lis szín-igénye _Ezért sokszor nem tudatosan a szelf színhez is hozzáképzel va*lamit, vagy felismerni vél valamilyen tárgyat, helyzetet. Így egy valóban érzé*kelhető szelf szín és a befogadó szubjektum által "kivetített" képzeleti kép a fantázia figura együttesen fogják meghatározni a további asszociációkat.
 Arra utal ez, hogy csupán színnel, szelf színnel nem lehet egyértelműen gondolatokat közölni, vagy megértetni (más kérdés az, hogy olykor nem is kell). A szelf szín által kiváltott érzelmek nagyon' individuálisak, ezért a fotó nézőjében esetleg felépülő gondolatok tartalmai is rendkívül esetlegesek lesz*nek. A adott szín, színek hatására érez, gondol valamit, de minden bizonnyal egészen mást, mint egy másik néző, s egészen mást, mint a fényképet készítő fotográfus.
 Szelf színeket minden színes témából előállíthatunk: felvételkor úgy komponálunk, vagy a kinagyításnál úgy avatkozunk be, hogy a figura felis*merhetetlenné váljék. Például "belevágunk" a tárgyba, vagy nagy részét árnyé*koljuk, vagy szuperközeliben fotózzuk, vagy életlenítjük stb. i amikor a hor*dozó már nem felismerhető tárgyi mivoltában - mondhatjuk: nonfiguratív -, akkor a szín már önmagában hat a nézőre. Szelt színhatásként. _A_ _szelt szín te*hát a hordozó és a hordozott olyan viszonyát fejezi ki, amelyben a szín mint*egy a figurális hordozójától függetlenül érvényesül és a befogadás során <sup>-</sup>első*sorban a néző szabad asszociációit mozgósítja, sokban esetleges szubjektív élményt vált ki.

__Determinált szín

_​  Az önmagukban is hatni tudó szelf színeket a képelemek,: képi helyze*tek, a méretek, a kompozíció, az élességi-, világossági-, színtelítettségi fokoza*tok, valamint tapasztalataink során kialakuló emlékeink egyaránt befolyásolják és átalakítják - determinálják. Élményünk eltér az adott színre vagy szí*nekre általánosságban érvényes hatástól. Ilyenkor nem csupán: a szelf színek ál*tal kiváltott, hanem a színes figurális fotográfia nyújtotta élményben van ré*szünk. A definiálható figurákat, tárgyakat alkotássá rendező fotó - a nonfigu*ratív képek kivételével - determinált-színekből épül fel. _A __fotográfus alkotó beavatkozása mindenekelőtt a színek determinálási folyamatában a legkifeje*zettebb, _mutathat egyéni arculatot. A fotó értékét nem a színtörvényeknek megfelelően elrendezett színek adják, hanem azok, amelyek indokoltan szol*gálják a kifejezésre szánt információt, a tartalmat, a lényeges összefüggések*nek a nézőbe való továbbítását. Tehát azok a színek, amelyeket az adott fény*képi szituációban figurákkal együtt adekvátan szerepeltet a szerző.
_ A __hordozó és a hordozott olyan viszonya fejeződik ki a determinált szín*ben, amely a befogadó kötött asszociációit mozgósítja legkifejezettebben, s ahol a szín figurális hordozójával együtt, attól befolyásolva érvényesül. _A fo*tográfia alkotásakor és befogadásakor egyaránt értékeljük a figurális alaptól elvonatkoztatott színek egymáshoz való viszonyát, vagyis a szelf színek hatá*sát. Ha összhatásuk kellemes, azt mondjuk, hogy a kép _színvilága _tetszik. A színvilág megítélésénél a szelf színek kompozíciója a fontos, a determinánsok*ra, a figurákra nem figyelünk. A művészi színes fotók legtöbbjén a színvilág is kellemes hatást vált ki bennünk, de ez a szelf hatás nem lehet kritériuma egy művészi fotónak. Voltaképpen ez a szelf hatás fokozódik, telítődik tartalom*mal a figurális téma-elemek determinációja révén. A fotó színvilága visszata*szító is lehet. Például disszonáns szíriekből szerkeszti a szerző. De ez sem fel*tétlenül az értéktelenségét jelenti. A téma figurális elemei éppen a fótográfus alkotói beavatkozása miatt képesek áttörni a visszataszító szelf színek hatását. Máskor pedig a figurák által a tartalom szolgálatába állíthatjuk a negatív érzel*mi hatást, a disszonáns szelf színeket. Ilyen értelemben - bár korántsem kizáró*lagosítható - úgy tűnik, hogy a fénykép alkotási folyamatában a színek deter*minálása az elsődleges, a szelf színek, mint a fotószerű kifejezés kromatikus nyersanyagai szerepelnek, másodlagosak. A fotográfus feladata az,: hogy a konkrét tartalom hatékonyabb kifejezése érdekében válogassa ki a színeket és a figurákat. A színeket hordozó figuráikkal determinálja, formálja, a szelf ha*tást figurális színhatássá. Kivétel: a nonfiguratív színes fotó, ahol az alkotói munka a szelf színek eredeti színvilággá komponálásában realizálódhat - figu*rák hiányában.
_Néhány példa_

Itt most elkerülhetetlen, hogy "leíró" mondatokat használjunk, hiszen színes fotókat nem közölhetünk, ugyanakkor "illusztrálni" is szeretnénk a szelf- és a determinált színek fényképi hatását. A példaként említett fotók a FOTO c. lap borítólapján találhatók, az olvasó tehát előveheti, nézheti azo*kat, viszonyíthatja hozzájuk a képleírást.
_ Gink _Károly: Csinn-Bumm Cirkusz c. fényképének (FOTO 1960/1) színvilága kellemes. A "vidám" színekből, az élénk pirosak, világossárgák, ró*zsaszínek, fehérek együtteséből komponált fotó akkor is a derű és a vidámság érzéseit mozgósítja bennünk, ha színeit elvonatkoztatjuk figurális hordozóik*tól. Ez a Csinn-Bumm Cirkusz az élénk, mókás színek kaleidoszkópja. Ezek a lüktető színek azért élhetnek igazán, mert eleven, örömöt sugárzó tartalmat tolmácsolnak. A gyerekkorunk óta felejthetetlen, örökvidám clown tekint ránk, elegáns pózban feszít, kedvesen ajánlja magát. Vidámságra, kacagásra serkent minket. Lobogó vörös kóchaja, fehér pöttyökkel tarkított óriás cso*kornyakkendője, nagykockás barna kabátja, világoskék mellénye, hófehér kesztyűi, a rózsaszín esernyő, s az örök mosolyt és nevetést sugárzó arckifeje*zés mind megannyi nélkülözhetetlen kelléke az önfeledt vidámságnak. Ezen a fotón is _a döntő fontosságú figurális elemek közvetítik a befogadáshoz az al*kotói koncepciót. A _bohóc mimikája, öltözéke és tárgyai, a cirkuszi kulissza*háttér stb. figurális színei reprezentálják a cirkusz világát. Viszont a tarka, vi*dám, világos szelf színek nélkül ez a kép nem tudná igazán megidézni a Csinn-*Bumm Cirkusz varázsos atmoszféráját.
_ A _tintakék és a vörösbarna sötétebb tónusaiból felépített kép Vilém _Heckel: A _hegymászók sírja c. fotója (FOTO 1966/7). _A _figuráktól elvonat*koztatott szelt szín hatása itt nem nevezhető kellemesnek, a fénykép színvilá*ga nem szép. Ezt a _"nem szép" hatást a fotográfus a képi tartalom drámai ki*fejezése, fokozása érdekében használta fel. A _szürke színtartalommal vissza*fogott színek: a sötétbarnák és hideg kékek, hasonlóan a szurokfekete árnyé*kokhoz, melyeket az alkonyi napfény rajzol, elősegítik a képi szituáció drámai hangulatát. _Az _egymásra rakott időrágta kövek puritán egyszerűséggel bás*tyázzák körül a rögös hantokat. _Az _ember jelenléte, ha lehetséges, még kietle*nebbé teszi a kopár magas-hegyi tájat. _A _hideg széllel dacoló, a hantra te*kintő hegyi ember a színeivel is úgy illeszkedik a sárgás-vöröses barna előtérbe, a tájba, mintha kiszakíthatatlan része lenne. _Az _égbolt hideg és komor színét a burnuszos mohamedán álló, égbe magasodó hajlott alakja köti össze az előtér komor-barna színeivel.
 Kellemes színvilágú fotó _Keller _Katalin Krystyna Mikolajewska c. port*réja (FOTO 1970/12). A kevés színből álló, visszafogott színhatású kép az arc - szín árnyalatokból, barnás-zöldes tónusokból, szürkéskék és fekete szelf szí*nekből épül fel. _A _figurális elemektől, az arctól, hajtól, kalaptól elvonatkoz*tatva is kellemes hatást vált ki belőlünk a fekete szín kontrasztjával telitett zöldes-barna és testszínű színkompozíció. A felhasznált színeket hasonló tó*nuserősségben - sötét-pasztellban - látjuk. Telítettségük szürke tartalma vi*szonylag magas. _A _világosabb szürkéskék háttérszín és a fekete kalap ovális formája emeli ki a színésznő fiatal-érett arcát, közelebb hozza a nézőhöz, s így élőbbé, szuggesztívabbé teszi. A nagy fekete kalapkarimája különválasztja az arcot a háttértől, s figyelmünket az erotikus szájra és az elevenszemekre irá*nyítja. Ezáltal - mint figurális determinánsok által - az arckifejezés adott pszichológiai tartalmára koncentrálunk. A dinamikusan átlós szerkesztésű kompozíció, a fej könnyed, mégis határozott tartása, az alsó jobboldali előtér puhán életlen foltja mind olyan, _a szelf színeket determináló figurális elem, amely az alkalmazott színekkel együtt segíti a hatást. _A "sztár-tekintetű" lengyel filmcsillag mint reprezentatív jelenség mutatkozik be nekünk.
 A példaként említett három fotón a kellemes, vagy kellemetlen színvilá*gú szelf színek és figurális hordozóik szervesen illeszkednek egymáshoz, együt*tesen hordozzák az alkotói közleményt. Az alkalmazott konkrét színekkel for*málódott teljessé a konkrét tartalom: a szelf és a determinált színek törvény*szerűségének megfelelően.​ ​ ​ _Egy "határeset"_​ ​  A szelf- és a determinált színek sajátságos kölcsönhatását fedezhetjük fel _Réti _Pál: Erdő c. alkotásán (FOTO 196611). A vezető szerep itt nem a színe*ké, de nem is a figuráké. Más oldalról nézve: a színeké is és a figuráké is. A fa*törzsek, a lombok és a pázsit figurálisan nem hangsúlyozott képelemek. Ezért erősödhet fel az általuk hordozott zöld, barna, sárga tónusok hatása. A kép színvilága a szelf színek szuggesztív érzékletességében jelentkezik. Hogy még*sem csupán a szelf színek kompozíciója váltja ki a befogadási élményt, azt az életlenségükben is _felismerhető, _a színeket determináló figurák, a fatörzsek, lombok stb. okozzák. Tehát a figurák dominanciája szinte észrevétlenül érvé*nyesül. A determinánsok életlensége miatt a színek felfokozódnak, de mégsem hasadnak le hordozóikról, mert azok felismerhetők. _Ha teljesen életlen lenne a fotó, _akkor pusztán, mint egy nonfiguratív szelf szín kompozíciója hatna a nézőre és a szabad asszociációk hangsúlya révén véletlenszerű, individuális él*ményeket, s nem feltétlenül erdei hangulatot ébresztene. _Ha pedig metszően éles lenne, _akkor - természetesen most is az adott egyszeri, megismételhetet*len kompozíciót véve alapul - a színek naturális, dokumentáló, bemutató szerepe érvényesülne. Élményünk szokványos módon, látlelet tudomásulvéte*leként kötődne az erdő képzetéhez. Befogadási élményünkben a szelf- és a determinált színek állandóan együttható és egymásba át-át alakuló változás*ban, rejtett mozgásban vannak.​  A fotó színei _még nem szelf színek, _hiszen felismerhető tárgyak színei azok; de _már nem is szigorúan determinált színek, _mert a figurák gyengén hangsúlyozottak. Életlenek. Ebben a lüktető folyamatban: a szelf és a determinált színek hangsúlyainak folytonos gyengülésében és erősödésében - meta*morfózisában születik meg az erdők hangulatával, érzelmi atmoszférájával telí*tett fotóesztétikai élmény. Az erdő hűvös, tiszta levegőjéről az üde zöldek és áttetsző kékek; sűrűségéről a tömött barna tónusok és puha sötétzöld foltok; barátságosságáról pedig a sárgászöldek, az égbolt távoli kékje, a törzsek közöt*ti szabad tér és a sima felületű zöld pázsit mesélnek.






*NONFIGURATIV FOTÓK
*​ 
A pusztán színekből komponált fénykép nonfiguratív: nem ábrázol fel*ismerhető objektumot. Ha egy fotó szelf színvilága csupán fekete és fehér ár*nyalatokból áll, természetesen akkor is nonfiguratív a kép. A színes és a mo*nokróm nonfiguratív fotókra egyaránt vonatkoznak tehát gondolataink. A fo*tóművészet sajátosságában nézve, mint azt a formanyelv fejlődésénél említet*tűk, a valóság képi ábrázolásának végső határát jelzik a nonfiguratív fényké*pek. Milyen fotóművészeti és pszichológiai konzekvenciái vannak, lehetnek ennek? A továbbiakban az ilyen alkotások megjelenésének eredőit, befogadá*sának főbb ismérveit és kérdőjeleit próbáljuk felkutatni.


_Az ábrázolás felbomlása_​ 
 A valóság művészeti megismerésének fejlődése a különböző vizuális mű*vészeti ágazatokban hasonló megjelenítési problémákkal kapcsolatos. Már az ideálok metamorfózisánál, vagy az ún. autonom komplexus kifejeződésénél találkozhattunk a többi művészeti ágazatok és a fotóművészet hasonló gond*jaival. A tudatalatti tartalmak kifejezésének közös gondját, ami a művészi igé*nyű nonfiguratív fotónál részben-egészben jelentkezik, a festészeti ábrázolás felbomlásával kezdjük vizsgálni.
A figurativitás trónfosztása fokozatosan következett el. Az ábrázolás reális összetevői: felismerhető tárgyak, képi-formai elemek egyre inkább alko*tó részeikre bomlottak. A művészi tartalom, a lényeg érzékletes megjelenítését szolgáló artisztikus elemek (formák, színek, perspektíva stb.) mindinkább ön*maguk váltak a kép tárgyává. Ez a folyamat, amely mintegy száz éve kezdődött el, izmusok születésével és elhalásával kapcsolatos: a formanyelv megújítási kísérleteit, eredményeit, zsákutcáit jelzi. A formabontás korszakai az ábrázo*lás felbomlásával gyakran esnek egybe, jelölik az absztrakt képzőművészet fejlődését. Egyben azt is, hogy a művészeti ábrázolás a néző számára mindinkább felismerhetetlenné, nehezen befogadhatóvá, olykor érthetetlenné válik. Szapo*rodnak a bizarr formák, kaotikus színfoltok, az amorf képződményekre emlé*keztető képi elemek. Ez a folyamat nagy vonalakban nyomon követhető.
_ A __pointillisták, _Seurat, Signac és a többiek apró lüktető-zizegő pontok és vonalkák ezreire bontották az egységes, még jól felismerhető képet. A befo*gadó színlátási képességére bízták a három-szín elmélet alapján felbontott szí*nes részecskék egymásba olvasztását. _A __fauvizmus _"Vadjai", Matisse, Derain, Dufy, nálunk Márffy lehetőleg minden képelemet a színekhez rendeltek hoz*zá, a színek emocionális-dinamikai hatására alapoztak. Picassoval, Braque*kal, Leger-vel _a __kubizmus - _ellentétben a fauvizmussal - formákra, főleg mér*tani alakzatokra, kockákra, hasábokra bontotta a képrészeket és a látványt egy*azon felületen több szemszögből szimultán ábrázolta. _A __futuristákat __a _szín és a forma már kevésbé érdekelte, Boccioni, Larra, Burljuk a mozgást, századunk rohanását tartotta leginkább fontosnak; a mozgó tárgyakat gyakran megsok*szorozva, fotós nyelven: bemozdulásos életlenséggel jelenítették meg. Schwit*ters, Arp, velük _a __dadaizmus _ismét úfát akart, valami mást; a legkülönfélébb tárgyakat hordták össze, montírozták; zsákfoszlány, rongy, bőr és papírhulla*dék került a festett vászonra.
A fokozatosan átstrukturálódó ábrázolás a külső világ objektumairól már igen korán a belsőre, a pszichikumra irányult: _az __expresszionisták, _Bar*lach, Van GoghťRouault, Munch, Kokoschka, nálunk Csontváry, vagy a Na*coxypán festője, Gulácsy legszubjektívabb látomásaikká ötvözték a valóságot, hogy vásznaikra vetítsék ki. _A __szürrealisták is _elsősorban saját szubjektumuk*ból táplálkoztak, de ők, Dali, Miro, Masson s társaik igyekeztek kizárni a tuda*tos élményeket, s a tudatalatti irracionális világ véletlenszerű felbukkanásait festették, lehetőleg az értelem cenzurája nélkül. Az ábrázolás felbomlása a _nonfiguratív _festészetben érte el csúcsát, Pollock, Wols, Mondrian, Tobey s má*sok festményeinek többségére az a jellemző, hogy "abban már semmi sem is*merhető fel a tárgyi valóságból - mondja Michel _Seuphor -, _mely megszokott életvilágunkat kitölti". A nonfiguratív festő önmaga lett önmaga kísérleti alanyává. Megismerésünk legősibb tárgya vált ;számára legújabbá: pszichiku*munk. Közelebbről: pszichikumunk azon tartománya, amely a művészeti tevé*kenységjelentős belső forrása, a tudatalatti tartomány. Emlékezzünk rá, hogy a fotóművészeti forma nyelvi kísérletei is ebbe az irányba: a tudatalatti megje*lenítési próbálkozásához vezettek az ábrázolás felbomlásával, például a Sub*jektive Fotografie irányzatához.

_Tudatalatti realizmus?_​ 
 Az új "életanyag", a tudatalatti tartomány szándékolt megjelenítéséhez új művészeti módszerek kellettek. Míg _az __expresszionizmus _a tudatalatti tar*talmakkal inkább mágikussá színezte a valóságot, valamiféle fantasztikumot te*remtve, addig _a __metafizikus festészetet _és Chagall népmesei álomvilágát tovább absztraháló _szürrealizmus _már középpontjába helyezte azt. Az új módszert a pszichoanalízistől kölcsönözte, mégsem tudott olyan ábrázolási módszert produkálni, amellyel teljesen kikapcsolhatta volna a pszichikum tudatos szfé*ráját. A tudatalatti elkerülhetetlenül keveredett a tudatossal, ami a figurativi*tásában is kifejeződik. Találóan állapította meg _Caillois, _hogy �Már az álmot elmesélni is csak ébren lehet". Valahogy más módon kellett a nem tudatos él*ményeket - elfojtott vágyakat, álomszerű szimbólumokat, szexuális ösztön*motívumokat stb. - vászonra transzponálni. Ezt kísérelték meg _a __nonfigura*tív festők. _A legmélyebb gyökerekig akartak eljutni. Ezért hagyták el a figu*rát: ne befolyásolja, engedje szabadjára a minden figyelmet megérdemlő tu*datalattiról tájékoztató érzelmeket, asszociációkat. Így jutottak el a színek és viszonylataik dinamizmusával ható sajátos pszichikus szimbólumokhoz. A tu*dattalan régió bizonyos mozzanatait plasztikusabban sikerült körülrajzolniuk, mint a korábbi izmusoknak, de még ez sem hozott teljes alkotói szabadságot az ő fogalmaik szerint -, nem tudtak eléggé elszakadni a valóságtól. Ez az el*szakadás, végül is absztrahálás mennyivel problematikusabb a fotográfusra néz*ve, hiszen ő csak azt fényképezheti, amit lát, ami tárgyi megfoghatóságában létezik, sőt még a technika "érzékletes nyomai" is gyakran inkább önmagu*kat, mint szerzőjük tudatalattiját jelentik.
 A nonfiguratív festészet a maga módján realisztikus lehet. Mit jelent ez? Azt, hogy képeiken a mélylélektani realitás - egyébként nehezen meg*fejthető - ábrázolásával találkozunk. Sajátos pszichikus anyag tárgyiasításával, amely létező, reális tudatbeli tartalmakra utal. Sajátos tehát ez a realitás, egy*fajta _pszichológiai realizmus, _amely azt jelenti, hogy szimbólumok formájá*ban tudósítanak a festmények a tudatalattiról. Tudatalatti realitásuk persze csak nyersanyaga lehet a művészetinek, önmagában legfeljebb amolyan pszi*chodiagnózis. Művészeti szempontból tehát még nem jelenthet realizmust. _A fényképek világából korántsem következtethetünk a festészeti művekhez hasonló biztonsággal a tudatalattira. _Olykor azt sem dönthetjük el, tudatalat*ti eredetű-e a nonfiguratív fotó, vagy csupán vizuális artisztikum kedvéért komponált foltok együttese. Nincs módunk ma még megállapítani azt sem, hogy egy-egy nonfiguratív fotó megfelel-e a tudatalatti realizmus kritériumá*nak. Legjobb esetben az oeuvre, s egyéb alkotási motívumok alapján követ*keztethetünk esetleges jelenlétére. A tudatalatti térhódítása egyik jellemzője napjaink művészetének, a tendencia szintjén, mint láthatjuk a fotóművészetre is vonatkozik ez, a megvalósulás szintjén még nem, legfeljebb vitatható kísér*let formájában.
 Persze a tudatalatti sem tekinthető másnak, mint témának. Különleges téma: aktív, részt vesz az alkotási folyamatban. Önmagában való megjelenése a műben mégis kevés a művészi minőség eléréséhez. A döntő: jelenlétének a hogyanja. A tudattalant - mint témát - is a szerzői elképzelés szolgálatába kell állítani, egyebek között éppen a gondolkodás, mint tipikus emberi tevé*kenység bekapcsolásával. Ez a folyamat már nem nélkülözheti a teljes alkotói személyiség jelenlétét, sokban tudatos beavatkozását. Igaz, hogy a műalkotás számos és jelentős komponensét _a tudatalatti termeli, _de a mű szellemi imma*nenciáját, a gondolatait _a __tudat formálja. _Ahhoz, hogy az alkotó megfelelően közvetítse a befogadóhoz tudatalatti tartalmait, azt rendeznie kell. Fr. _Schle*__gel így _mondja: A művészet rendezett káosz. _Stendhal _így: A festészet szer*kesztett morál. A rendezés, a szerkesztés, a koordinálás folyamata az, ami so*sem választható el a művészettől.


_Konstancia, pregnancia, populatív jegyek_​ 
 Hajlamosak vagyunk arra, hogy olykor Abszolútnak, Mércének, Ideális*nak kiáltsuk ki a nonfiguratív fotókat. Valójában csak akkor izgalmas forma*nyelvi tanulmányok ezek, ha a szerző lombik jellegű: _in __vitro _fényképei ké*sőbb - e kísérletek életképes hajtásait továbbvive -majd elevenebb, életszerű _in vivo _fotókban folytatódnak tovább. Jelentős lehet tehát a tudatalatti fotó*beli megjelenítését kutató absztrakció, mint a fényképi ábrázolás egyik lehe*tőségét jelölő állomás. Állomás - és nem végállomás! A fotográfusi oeuvre ismeretében a nonfiguratív stúdiumok segíthetnek megközelíteni korábbi szerzői motívumokat, bepillantást engedhetnek a később várható fotóalkotá*sok szubjektív indítékaiba. A fotóművészet fejlődését segíthetik az elvonat*koztatás fényképi határait kitapogató kísérletek. Egyet viszont, és éppen a fényképi nyelv szuverenitása érdekében, mindig szem előtt kell tartanunk: _nem helyettesíthetik a művészetesztétikai információ gazdagabb, a fotográfi*kus tartalom és az annak megfelelő forma egységét - egyben a fotószerűsé*get - reprezentáló, a valósághoz hatékonyan visszacsatolható alkotásokat. Mi*_ért nem? Induljunk ki a fénykép vizuális ingeranyagából, s most a befogadás oldaláról vizsgáljuk tovább a kérdést.
A fényképi tartalom érthetőségének a befogadó szempontjából szük*séges alapjai: _a __populatív jegyek. _Ezek olyan képi ingeranyagok, amelyek az értő néző számára felismerhetők és lényegében azonos asszociációs tartalmuk van, ezek láttán hasonló képzeteink támadnak. A populatív jegyek számától és a befogadó felkészültségétől függően dolgozhatjuk fel könnyebben vagy nehezebben az ábrázolás tartalmának információit. A nonfiguratív fotó nél*külözi a populatív jegyeket, tehát a megértés igényével nem közölhet gondo*latokat. Ilyen értelemben a populatív jegyek jelzik azt a határt, amelyen belül a látási ingerek hasonló jelentéssel dolgozhatók fel. Ezek hiányában a sokban szubjektív befogadói érzelmeken kívül a gondolati tartalom nem jelenhet meg kommunikálható formában.
 A fénykép felismerhetőségét számos pszichikus folyamatunk igyek*szik biztosítani. A tárgyakat és viszonylatokat még szélőséges érzékelési kö*rülmények között is képesek vagyunk állandó - konstans - tulajdonságaik*nak megfelelően észlelni. De _a __konstancia is _csak bizonyos, bár tág határok között tud érvényesülni. A figurákat még különböző szemszögekből, más-más színekben, megvilágításban is felismerjük. Ez azt is jelenti, hogy a fotós egyé*ni módon torzítva, arányaikat változtatva ábrázolhatja figuráit - amelyek még így is képesek a tartalom hordozására, mert felismerhetők. _D. __Katz, _kísérleté*ben a Mona Lisa képet torzította többféleképpen: nyújtotta, zsugorította, majd a kísérleti személyek elé helyezte, akik rögtön felismerték azt. Az ábrázolt figurák, tehát a fotón láthatók állandósága is nagy, igaz, konstanciájuk nem végtelen. Képzeljünk el felülnézetben egy kerek leveses tányért, s azt vízszintes tengelye körül kezdjük lassan elfordítani. A tányér retina képe a kezdeti kerek rajzo*lattól fokozatosan átváltozik, előbb oválissá, majd keskeny sáv lesz belőle. Mégis felismerjük. Fényképen ábrázolva a szemszögnek ezt a megváltozását, bizonytalan - ha egyéb képrészek nem utalnak a tányérra -, hogy a két vége felé elkeskenyedő tárgyat tányérnak nézzük. A felismerés azért nehezebb, mert a síkban ábrázolt tárgyak konstancia értéke mindig alacsonyabb, mint a reális világ tárgyaié. Egy fotón _a __nagyságkonstancía _szintén csökken, hiszen téri jegyeit, plasztikusságát veszítette el, de azért viszonylag jól működik. _A __helykonstancia, _vagyis az, amikor retinaképünk mozog, s mégis mozdulat*lannak látjuk a nem mozgó tárgyat, alig működik, hiszen a fotót a leggyak*rabban fixálva nézzük.
_ A színkonstancia _még átköltött színek esetén, főképp a figurális deter*mináció miatt fennáll, de a fotón nem érvényesül olyan jól, mint a valóság*ban. A fényképi fények és árnyékok észlelése nem egészen adekvát. Ez a har*madik dimenzió hiányával magyarázható. _Evans _egyik kísérletében olyan szí*nes fotót mutatott a k. sz.-eknek, melyen egy szoba falán levő szürke tárgyak egyikét fénysáv világítja meg az ablakból, a többi tárgy pedig árnyékban ma*rad. A kísérleti sze*mélyek a színeket kevésbé jól ismerték fel, mint azokat ugyanannak a képnek sztereofotó változatában. A térszerűség okozta a pontosabb válaszo*kat, _minél jobb a színes fények és árnyékok térviszonya, annál jobb a szín*konstancia. _Annak ellenére, hogy a fotón általában csökkennek a különféle kon*stanciák, képesek vagyunk feldolgozni még �deformált" vizuális ingereit is.
 A gestalt-pszichológiai iskola igen sok egzakt kísérletet végzett _a figura __és a háttér _összefüggésével kapcsolatban. A formalátás kritériuma, amint azt feltárták: a figura és a háttér különbségének érzékelése. A figurának mindig van alakja, a közvetlen alap viszont formátlan és a figura mögött van. A figurát tárgyként érzékeljük. A kontúr, a körvonal a figurához tartozik. A térben egy*máshoz közellevő képtartalmakat alakként fogjuk fel (Pl a . . . . = pontpá*rok). A hasonló elemek könnyen figurává záródhatnak (p1. Göncölszekér csil*lagkép). A foltok és vonalak természetes folytatása, valamint a zárt, határolt képegységek is erős alakképzők. Lám, mennyi pszichikus folyamat mutat a figurativitás irányába! Egy nonfiguratív fotón még azt sem tudjuk eldönteni, hogy melyik a figura, s melyik a háttér. Itt az egymás közelében levő képi ele*mek, színfoltok, vonalak a legkülönfélébb képrészekkel alkothatnak alakot, vagy hátteret - ez pedig a populatív jegyek hiányát mutatja.
A figura és a háttér törvényekhez hasonlóan _a __pregnancia törvény is _a felismerhetőség szolgálatában áll. A pregnancia tendencia azt jelenti, hogy észlelésünkben a pregnáns: nyomós, jelentős képi elemek - kör, négyzet, is*mert tárgyak alakja stb. - irányában egészítjük ki képzeletünkkel a hiányos tárgyakat. A fényképen ábrázolt képelemeket is a jellemző alakzatok felé �toldjuk meg", mintegy a nem ábrázolt részt is képesek vagyunk érzékelni. A nonfiguratív fotó kaotikus foltjai esetében a pregnancia tendencia sem tölthe*ti be feladatát, mert a nem felismerhető képrészletekből még az sem állapít*ható meg, hogy milyen irányban kellene a kiegészítést elvégezni., nincsenek megfelelő populatív jegyek. A szelt színekkel kapcsolatban pedig gondoljunk arra, amikor a néző, mintegy a spontán jellegű figurális látványigénye miatt nemegyszer �figurát vetít" a színre. A nonfiguratív fotóról tehát hiányoznak a felismerhetőség legelemibb, s egyben legfontosabb tényezői: a populatív je*gyek. Nem működhetnek, illetve nem működhetnek megfelelően a felismer*hetőség érdekében a pszichikus befogadási folyamatok: a konstancia jelensé*gek, a figura és a háttér reláció, a pregnancia tendencia, a determinált színek feldolgozása. Következésképpen: _az informale fotóanyagot még a konstancia jelenségek segítségével sem tudjuk a valóság irányában korrigálni, _mert még azt sem ismerhetjük fel, ami eltorzult (ha egyáltalán eltorzult, hiszen szuperközeli képkivágás éppúgy nonfiguratív fotót eredményezhet, mint a nagyfokú és to*tális életlenség, vagy a laboratóriumban, például vegyszerekkel az emulzióra erőltetett kémiai reakciók vizuális eredményei). Továbbá: nem tudjuk a fi*gura és a háttér viszonyából megállapítani a térbeli elrendeződést, hiszen leg*többször még az is bizonytalan, hogy figurát érzékelünk-e vagy hátteret, eset*leg egyiket sem. És nem tudjuk a pregnáns formákra kiegészíteni a nonfigura*tív foltokat, mert a kiindulás vizuális alapja sem ismerhető fel világosan. A szelf színek is csak önmagukban érvényesülhetnek, mert a figurális színdeter*minánsok nincsenek a fotón.
 Egyszóval és sarkítva azt mondhatjuk: nem tudjuk, hogy végül is mit lá*tunk, tehát nem alakulhat ki bennünk hasonló gondolati tartalmú élmény. A fotóbefogadás dinamizmusának első, érzékletes szakaszában kezdődik az igencsak szubjektív irányban folytatódó beleélési folyamat, amely végül, az absztrakciós szakasz intellektuális emócióit tekintve válik oly módon egyéni*vé, hogy azt kell mondanunk, _"csak" esztétikai élmény alakulhat ki, művészet*esztétikai nem. _Tudniillik ez utóbbi - legalábbis a mi felfogásunk szerint - mindig olyan általános érvényű tartalmakat kell magában foglaljon, amely a valósághoz visszacsatolva lényegében hasonló gondolati körben mozgósítja a befogadó élménymintáit, a kommunikáció nem korlátozódhat az emocionális élménymozzanatokra. Ha kísérleti műveknek tartjuk a nonfiguratív fotót, ak*kor annak sajátossága, hogy emocionális folyamatunkat kötetlenül mozgósít*ja. Ha egyenértékű műveknek tartjuk a művészi értékű figuratív fotókkal, ak*kor információszegénységében kell megjelölnünk, hogy miért kevesebb, szegé*nyesebb alkotás. Éppen az esztétikai élményt művészetesztétikaivá nemesítő paraméterek hiányoznak a nonfiguratív fotók hatásmechanizmusából: a befo*gadási szakaszok egyenértékű működése, a társadalomhoz visszacsatolás tartal*mi egyértelműsége s egyéb, már tárgyalt műélvezési tulajdonságok.


_Emóciók és intellektuális tartalom_​ 
Képzeletben tegyünk egymás mellé egy Rorschach tesztet, egy zoo-art*ot, vászonra másolt kopott falat, gyerek készítette színes pacákat, egy pszicho*tikus, egy festő és egy fotografus nonfiguratív képét. S most a képek eredeté*nek ismerete nélkül valaki próbálja ki származás szerint különválogatni a képe*ket és kiemelni a művészi személyiség alkotását. Aligha fog sikerülni. Még a szerzők oeuvre jeivé dagasztott nonfiguratív anyagban sem találnánk rá a mű*vészre. A művészi személyiséget _Hussain _kísérletében sem ismerték fel kép után, pedig ő nemcsak nonfiguratív képet mutatott, hanem olyan rajzokat, melyek közül egyet gyerek, kettőt hivatásos festő (egyikük kiemelkedő tehetség), egyet pedig egy kongói csimpánz készített. A francia, angol és indián felnőtt k. sz.*ekkel nem közölték a rajzok eredetét. Mindegyik nemzeti csoportnál nagyobb volt a csimpánz rajzára adott preferenciák átlaga, mint a két hivatásos festő legalább egyikére adott preferenciák átlaga. Senki nem tartotta kilógónak a csimpánz produktumát. A k. sz.-ek egy csoportja pedig a csimpánz művét ré*szesítette előnyben a három humán alkotó bármelyik művével szemben. Vi*szont abban hasonlóak voltak a képek, hogy érzelmeket kiváltottak. A mi képzeletbeli kísérletünk is kiváltana érzelmeket, de az alkotó személyiségét nem ismerhetnék fel a nézők. _A __nonfiguratív fotók életben maradását éppen az erőteljes érzelmi hatásuk biztosítja. _Érzelmi hatás és művészetesztétikai élmény' között lényeges különbség van persze. Utóbbiban fel kell fedeznünk az alkotó személyiséget - akkor is, ha az olykor csak több kép esetén lehet si*keres. Azt a személyiséget, aki úgy ágyazza bele gondolatait az érzelmekre ható fényképbe, hogy azok a befogadó érzelmi erejét a gondolat szolgálatába állítsák, hogy az érzelmek fogalmi tartalommal telítődjenek.
 A nonfiguratív fotó hatása gyakran _a __bizarrária-élmény _révén érvénye*sül, a szokatlanság, a felismerhetetlenség öröme hat az emóciókban. Máskor, akaratlanul is afféle rejtvénynek szemléljük a fotót és figurákat vélünk felfe*dezni benne, amikor foltokat kapcsolunk jelentéssel bíró alakzattá, akkor �ki*ugrik" valami: heuréka! megvan! Ez _a __heurisztikus élmény _a foltokból alig több, mintha egy gomolyfelhőben formákat keresünk és találunk, miközben a szelt színek és tónusok hatnak. _Koestler _a heurisztikus élmény tudatalatti motívumairól azt mondja, hogy "bizonyos fokig azokhoz a katartikus effek*tusokhoz foghatók, melyeket a pszichoanalízis módszere, az elfojtott komp*lexusok tudatosítása csal elő". A teljesértékű fotóalkotás hatása természetesen sem a bizarrérig, sem a heurisztikus, sem egyéb csupán az emóciókra korláto*zódó befogadási folyamatokban nem merülhet ki. A művészi fénykép és az értő néző az érzékletes jegyekkel mindig úgy dolgozik, hogy segítségükkel azokat a lényeges viszonylatokat tárja fel, amelyeknek kommunikálását célul tűzte ki a fotográfus. És itt jelentkezik az intellektuális folyamatok már tár*gyalt kapcsolódási öröme, az, amely a leginkább humanizálja a művészetesz*tétikai élményt. Az, amely a jelenséghez, a színhez, a formához mintegy hoz*záadja a gondolatiságot, a fotóesztétikai élmény döntő tartalmát. _Nonfigura*tív fotónál az intellektuális folyamatok hiányoznak, vagy szegényes és esetle*ges a jelenlétük, _a közlés nem válhat minden néző számára hasonló gondolati körben, egyéni érzelmi színezettel érthetővé és művészi örömöt okozóvá. Örö*möt okozóvá viszont gyakran válhat.

_Személyiség - inkognitóban_​ 
Beszéltünk már arról, hogy a tudatalatti, köztük a libidinózus motívu*mok szimbólumok farmájában, jelenhetnek meg a műalkotásokban. Szimbó*lumaik lehetnek figurálisak (pl. szürrealista festmények) és lehetnek nonfigura*tívak (pl. nonfiguratív festmények, rajzok) és lehetnek fölöttébb kérdőjeles valamik. Ezek a "valamik" volnának azok, amik a nonfiguratív fotókban jel*zik a szerzői személyiség tudattalanját. Hogy milyen roppant nehéz esetleges jelenlétüket kimutatni, arra többször is utaltunk. Itt most olyan összefüggés*ben nézzük meg őket, hogy egybevetjük a festészeti szimbólumokkal. Azért, hogy kiderüljön, mennyire _kérdőjeles egyelőre a tudatalatti fotóbeli jelenléte nonfiguratív műnél, _amikor még a határozottan megfoghatóbb festészet terü*letén is bonyolult a felkutatása.
 Egy nonfiguratív festmény színes foltjai a tudattalan felvillanásai lehet*nek: szimbolikus jelzések. Lehetséges-e a dekódolásuk? A megfejtést nehezíti a képbeli információk (szimbólumok) _archaikus eredete, _továbbá az, hogy azok*kal fogalmakat kíván megjeleníteni a festő. A festő nem a dolgot magát, hanem annak fogalmát festi le; a konkrét jelenség ábrázolása helyett elvont fogalma*kat jelenít az új izmus: fogalmi festészet - mondják. Képpé, pontosabban szí*nes foltkompozícióvá tenni azt, aminek a valóságban (vagy annak képzeteit szintetizáló fantáziában, vagy a tudatalattiban) nincs érzékletes megfelelője - ez kérdőjel, nem is kicsi. Más az, ha olyan vizuális ingert teremt a festő, ami utalhat nem érzékletes dolgokra, például "figurátlan" tudatalatti érzelemre, feszültségre. Ez esetben viszont nem elvont fogalmat dramatizál - jelenít meg - a művész, hanem befogadói tudatunk fogalmi működésére apellál, hogy a "teremtett ingert" érzékeltetve következtessen, emocionálisan közelít*sen az eredetire: a tudatalatti érzelemre, feszültségre. Nonfiguratív fénykép*nél teljességgel járhatatlannak tűnik ez az eredetre való következtetés.
 A nonfigurativista szimbólumteremtés művészi festménynél tehát az archaikus tartalmainkkal függhet össze, fotónál egyelőre csak elvileg tételez*hetjük fel ezt, hogy majd egyszer válaszolni is tudjunk vonatkozó kérdéseink*re. A szimbólum mást jelent egy kulturált, s mást egy primitív fokon. Ez utób*bihoz áll közelebb az informale jelkép, s ehhez kellene közelítenie a fotónon*figuratívnak, hogy _festészeti szintre emelkedhessen. _A művészi igényű nonfi*guratív fotó tehát tudatalatti motivációját tekintve legjobb esetben _is képző*művészeti termék, _fotóművészeti területen való jelenléte pedig a fotónyelvi fejlődés egyik, már említett kísérleti állomása: _hangsúlyozottan festőies stúdi*um a fotóművészetért. _Primitív, mágikus szinten, amikor még nincs Én-foga*lom, akkor a képi ábrázolás mintegy a fogalom hordozója lehet, nem pedig a fogalom jelképe. _Praelogikus szimbólum. _Például egy repülő madár képe ma*ga _a _lélek, s nem jelképe annak. Szándékában hasonló az a nonfiguratív kép is, amely magát a fogalmat akarja vizuálisan megjeleníteni, színes foltokként. Ma*gasabb kultúrfokon már megjelenik az Én-fogalom, _a jelkép posztlogikus, __a _fogalomra utal: az ábrázolás a fogalom jelképévé válik. Persze a repülő madár nem válhat a lélek szimbólumává nonfiguratív képen, mert a jelképpé váláshoz szükség volna a madár ábrázolására. Tehát az informale mű - festmény, fo*tó - legfeljebb a praelogikus szimbólumokat szerepeltetheti.
A szimbólumok képében megjelenő archaikus tartalmak fő forrása a tu*dat alatti pszichikus tartomány. _Jung az _ősi tartalmakat minden emberben ha*sonlónak véli, székhelyüket a kollektív tudattalanban jelöli meg. "Minden egyes esetben a személyes emlékeken kívül ott vannak a nagy ősi kepek (archetípu*sok) is..." �Az egyéni tudattalanból is ered forrás a művészet számára, de ez zavaros és ha túlteng, akkor a művet nem szimbolikussá, hanem szimptoma*tikussá teszi. A kollektív tudattalan nincs elfojtva és nincs elfelejtve. Analítikus technikával sem hozható az emlékezetbe." Viszont kifejeződhet a művé*szetben. De kifejeződhet-e a fotóművészetben is? Ujabb oldalról feltett, már említett kérdés. Kutatást igényel: egzakt kísérletet, biztosan értelmező tovább*gondolást.
 Mint láttuk, a nonfiguratív mű eredeti tartalmakat hoz (festészet) és hoz*hat (fotóművészet) felszínre alkotója tudatalattijából. Ám nem csupán pszi*chodiagnózist akarunk készíteni az alkotó személyiségéről, hanem a világról érthető ítéletet mondó - a művészeti kommunikáció folyamatában megnyil*vánuló - személyiséget keressük az alkotásban. A személyiség szerepe a művé*szetben nem hangsúlyozható eléggé. A fotó területére szűkítve most gondola*tunkat: a nonfiguratív fénykép mögött hiába keressük alkotóját, valahogy el*rejtőzött. Az a kevés híranyag, amit mégis közvetít, legfeljebb a rejtőzés té*nyérc utal: itt rejtőzhet valaki, de ki és miért? Egy valóságos hópehely, kukac vagy ráksejt és azok fényképen ábrázolt megfelelői közötti különbség éppen a fotográfusi személyiség érzékletes (jóllehet áttételes) jelenlétével, beavatkozá*sával kapcsolatos. Fölöttébb kérdéses a beavatkozás felismerése, ha nonfigu*ratívvá "láthatatlanodik" a kukac, a ráksejt és a hópehely...
_A személyiség elrejtőzését _több esztéta azzal magyarázza, hogy az el*embertelenedő, a humán tartalmakra mind kevésbé fogékony világunk elől menekül, húzódik vissza a művész, netán a fotóművész is. Bizonyára ez is a motívumok egyike. De a művésztől eddig még egyetlen kor sem a visszahúzó*dást - éppen ellenkezőjét - várta. A fotóművészet területén sem várhatunk mást. Gondolkodjunk el ezen: többször megidézett remetefotósunk ténylege*sen kiszakadt a társadalomból, s ezzel semmisítette meg képei művészeti hatá*sát; a nonfiguratív fotók szerzője jelen van - csupán inkognitóban, ő ezzel te*szi kérdésessé művészeti hatását. És elgondolkodhatunk azon is, ha sor kerül majd a művész szellemi tevékenységének gépi szimulálására, akkor kezdetben - mint A. A. _Moles _írja - nonfiguratív képeket fognak készíteni a csodálatos kompjuterek. Mert az alkotó személyiségét plasztikusan megjelenítő figuratív művek előállítására csak később lesz esetleg képes egy fejlettebb gép.

*FOTÓKULTÚRA ÉS NYELVOKTATÁS*​ ​ *MENTÁLHIGIÉNIA ÉS FOTÓKULTÚRA*​ ​  A korszerű fotónyelvi közlés az igazságot sugalmazó tulajdonságával késztetheti a nézőt a visszacsatolásra. Arra, hogy korábbi élményeit és a fotó*ból beépítetteket egymással és a mindennapokkal ütköztesse. A fotóval foglal*kozó elemzések, kritikák és fotóelméletek is akkor korszerűek, ha tudatosítás*ra szánt információik igazak, ha progresszív irányban késztetik a nézőt, az ol*vasót továbbgondolásra. Sokféle fényképet, sokféle felfogásban készítenek és többféle szemlélet lát napvilágot, amely a fotókat értelmezi, esetleg propagál*ja, vagy éppen tiltja. Ha két ellentétes pólust jelölünk ki - hogy közéjük he*lyeződjenek a képek milliói - akkor az egyiket _problémára irányuló fotók*nak, _a másikat _a problémától elforduló fotóknak _nevezhetjük el. Utóbbiak le*hetnek szépek, kulturáltak, artisztikusak, tehetséges szerző művei - mégsem viszik előbbre a fotóművészeti megismerést, és a befogadói tudatot sem for*málják progresszíven. Ellentétben az élet valós gondjaival, örömeivel foglalko*zó, problémára irányuló alkotásokkal. A fotóművészet elméletei állhatnak az egyik vagy a másik pólus mellé, de szembe is fordulhatnak velük.
 Különös helyet _foglalnak el a pólusok között a befogadói pszichikumra hatékony - ám nem progresszív fotók, illetve aa velük pártosan foglalkozó el*méletek. Azok a képek és fotós szemlétetek, amelyek hamis tartalmakat szuggesztíven tolmácsolnak: tehát _fertőzik a fotókultúrát. _Végül is a fotóval találkozó emberek pszichikumát fertőzik, szellemi egészségének tisztaságát - mentálhigiéniáját - veszélyeztetik. Veszélyeztethetik.


_A "kitágult" fotóművészet_​ 
 A mentálhigiénia művészetbeli jelentőségéről így vélekedik _Horányi Bé*_la: "Minden művészet társadalmi funkciója emberformálás, elsősorban az em*ber érzelmi életének formálása a szépség eszközeivel. De a művészetek nem kis része megdöbbentő művészetfilozófiai nézeteket hirdet: a művészetnek nem kell semmit sem mondania az emberről, vagy a világról, a környező termé*szetről és társadalomról az embernek. A művészetnek önálló, különálló nyelv*vel a semmit kell kifejeznie. A költészetben a meleg lírai érzelmek helyett megdöbbentő képek, nem követhető áttételek dívnak... a néző meghökkenté*se, az abszurdum: mindez nem szolgálja már az ember továbbjutását, belső vi*lágunk könnyebb elrendezését." A fotóművészet sem kivétel, itt-ott ő is kép*viselteti magát néhány követhetetlen, például a végállomást hirdető nonfigu*ratív alkotással. E "kitágult" fotóművészetbe belefér a csupán tárgyi bizarr*ságában ható szétfolyó ragacs, a penészes és rothadó gomba, a puszta sokkolás*ra szánt foszló hús fényképe éppúgy, mint a művészetesztétikai tartalmat nem hordozó firkaszerű vonalhalmaz, vagy összekuszált gyapjúfonál, a drótgubanc, a kornyadozó kacat, s számos labormanipuláció terméke. Ezek elsősorban a fotóművészet tisztaságán, egészségén ejthetnek foltot. Igaz, kommunikációs problémák már itt is mutatkoznak. Ide kívánkoznak Orson _Welles _szavai: "Le*het, hogy az ember olyasmit alkot, ami felidézi egy művészi munka által ki*váltott érzelem és gyönyörűség benyomását..., de a művészi termék tudatos emberi erőfeszítés eredménye, amelynek kommunikációs jelentősége van. Ma*gasrendű művészi alkotás aligha hozható létre annak szándéka nélkül."
 Már elemi szinten is könnyen keletkezik kellemetlen érzelem. Hallgas*suk meg _Leonhard _véleményét: "Az asszociatív érzelem ellentétje, a megszakí*tás asszociatív érzelme. Ez jelenti az alakuló élmény időszakos megszűnését, a beleélő folyamat megszakadását. Ez zavaró, kellemetlen érzelem. Hasonló*an kellemetlennek érezzük a rossz helyen bekövetkező teljes megszakítást, mint az oda nem illő ingeralakzatot, vagy az átmenet nélküli ritmusváltozást." Ezek a kellemetlen emóciók fölöttébb szolidak azokhoz képest, amelyek a be*fogadó szellemének, érzelmének árthatnak. Ilyenek a szorongást okozó, félel*met, erőszakot sugárzó, vagy éppen rémületet, undort, s hasonlókat keltő fo*tók: morbid, horror, káosz képek.


_A szélsőségek eredetéről_​ 
 Hogy miért jelennek meg a művészetben a félelmet, a kín-érzéseket kel*tő, szorongást okozó alkotások, azt _Müller-Freienfels _így értelmezi: "Különö*sen korunkban látjuk úgy, hogy a 'giccshatástól' való rettegés terel sok mű*vészt lehetőleg minél intenzívebb kín-hatások irányába. Innen ered ... minden édeskés téma kerülése..., az erős diszharmóniák keresése..., a patológikus lel*kiállapotokban való tobzódás." A művészet hanyatlásával is összefüggésbe hozza a problémát: "Minden művészeti fejlődés kései korszakára jellemző a kín-hatásoknak ez a szándékolt keresése, a csiklandós, a pikáns, a borzalmas és az egyéb érzelemvegyületek iránti előszeretet..., amikor egy stílus kezd el*öregedni, és egyszerű hatásai hovatovább elhasználódtak." Talán ez volna az alkotás destruktív aktusa? Ha _Koestler _gondolatmenetébe helyezkedünk, fel*fedezhetünk hasonlóságokat. "Az alkotóaktusnak - mondja - forradalmi vagy destruktív oldala van. A történelem ösvényén szanaszét hevernek a destruktív aktusok áldozatai: a művészetek félrehajított izmusai, a tudomány epiciklusai és flogisztonjai." _Jung _azt mondja, hogy "A művészet a korszel*lemből hiányzó archetípusokat idézi fel, kompenzálva a korszellem egyolda*lúságát". Ez a kompenzáló tendencia aligha vonatkozhat a nihilt sugalló fény*képekre! De folytassuk a gondolatot: "A művész viszonylagos be nem illesz*kedése óriási előny, mert ez teszi lehetővé, hogy a ... maga útját kövesse, és megtalálja azt, amit a többiek, anélkül, hogy tudnák, nélkülöznek.". Ahol ilyen indítású eltérésről van szó, ott lehet az avantgarde, a szorongást, nihilt önmagáért produkáló szerzők véletlenül sem ilyen motivációk alapján alkot*nak.
 Az avantgarde be nem illeszkedés progresszív, de fotóművészetünkben nem ilyen okokból jelennek meg a "káosz fotók", s a velük járó érzelmi-esz*mei zűrzavar. Az egyéni extravagancián, ürességen kívül nyilván szociológikus tényezők is felelősek. Most viszont nem részletezhetjük, hogy a fotókultú*ránkban itt-ott tapasztalható tévelygés milyen eredetű, mennyiben és honnan adoptált. Tény, hogy van. S ezért árthat. Ezért beszélünk róla. Bármennyire serkentették is a rohanó élet szorongásos, idegfeszítő mozzanatai a "zűrzavar fényképek" születését, akármennyi csapódott is le belőlük - ez még nem szól*hat művészi voltuk mellett. _A __lecsapódás és a megjelenítés fotográfiai és szemléleti hogyanja a döntő. _Visszatérve _Horányi _véleményéhez: "A jelenkor művészetének nem kis része nem ellazulást, tisztultabb világba történő bete*kintést, bizonyos értelemben vett katharsyst ad, hanem szétzilál, nyugtalanít, kialakuló érzelmeket és nézeteket rombol..., miféle életalapérzésről beszélnek ezek a semmit nem mondó és megítélésünk szerint nem is a szépség eszközeit felhasználó alkotások - ha ugyan ezek a tárgytalan, tudatosan céltalanított, szépségtelenített, szinte művészileg sterilizált művek megérdemlik az alkotás nevet?"
Mások a nyugtalanító, félelmet és kín-érzéseket keltő művek megjelené*séről másképpen vélekednek. Több esztéta például azt hirdeti, hogy a szoron*gás, az agresszió, s társérzelmeik művészeti eredetű szuggerálása az értékek, a humánum megbecsülését segíti elő. Ez esetben a fotóművészet különösen so*kat tehetne, hiszen olyannyira valószerűen fényképezhet borzalmakat, erősza*kos vagy éppen abnormális dolgokat, hogy nem lehet nem észrevenni -- ha*már ilyen szuggesztíven hat, szuggerálhatja a humánum megbecsülését... Per*sze a dolog sokkal bonyolultabb.

_Befogadás és utóhatás_​ 
 Nem lehet véletlen, hogy már ideggyógyászok és pszichiáterek is foglal*koznak korunk itt-ott beteg művészetével, hogy figyelmeztetnek személyisé*get torzító veszélyeikre. Az emberekkel, pácienseikkel foglalkozva nyilván ta*pasztalják, hogy az ember negatív feszültségeit olykor még a művészetek bizo*nyos tartalmai is fokozhatják, hiszen "szétzilálnak", "nyugtalanítanak". Nos, nem feltétlenül úgy, hogy például ránézek egy agresszív, vagy szorongató tar*talmú fotóra, aztán rögtön nyomasztó feszültséget érzek, vagy agressziós düh*rohamot kapok. _A hatás sokkal áttételesebb. _Közvetett. Az egymásra rakódó szorongató élmények fokozatosan telítődhetnek bennünk. Érzelemvilágunk persze sohasem csupán a nihilt, félelmet, s hasonló negatív összetevőket árasz*tó alkotásoktól, fényképektől feszül, de feszülhet ezektől is. Egyebek között ez az "is" az, ami fotóművészeti téren is indokolja mentálhigiéniai kérdések felvetését. Természetesen a különféle szorongató, elborzasztó stb. fényképek között óriási különbségek lehetnek. Az is lehet, hogy a borzalmat keltő, félel*metes tartalmú fotók ébresztenek rá az értékek, a humánum védelmének szük*ségességére. Ilyen esetben vitathatatlanul művészi megformálásról van szó. Per*sze _ez esetben sem a félelem szolgálja a védelmet, hanem annak a néző tovább*gondolása révén történő legyőzése. _Ennek értelmében szellemünk tisztaságá*nak azok a fotók árthatnak, melyek pusztán félelmet árasztanak. Akkor lehet csak hasznos egy szorongató, rémes tartalom, ha nem önmagában, nem önma*gáért, nem a szorongáskeltésért, az ijesztésért van, hanem másért. Még köze*lebbről is nézzük meg ezeket az összefüggéseket.
 Mennyire befolyásolhatja a fotó a nézőt? _Milyen erős lehet az utóhatá*_sa? Sokan kézlegyintéssel intézik el a problémát, mondván, túlzott jelentősé*get tulajdonítunk a fénykép hatásának. Ha igaz lenne, hogy a fotókat csak ép*pen megnézzük és pillanatnyilag élvezzük, s aztán végképp ellillan a hatás, fe*ledésbe merül a kép, akkor tényleg túlzott volna a kérdésfeltevés. Egyszer*smind fölösleges volna fotográfiákat készíteni. De a fotóélmény - a nihilt, szo*rongást adó fotók hatását is ideértve - nem párolog el csak úgy, nem semmisül meg nyomtalanul. Hanem: mint már tárgyaltuk, élménymintaként épül be pszichikumunkba, és szunnyadó potenciaként tárolódik; s adott esetben meg*sokszorozódva, minőségi átrendeződések után érzelmeinket, gondolatainkat befolyásoló tényezővé, belső mozgatóerővé válhat. Válhat! S há valóban azzá válik, általában még akkor is kismértékű hatást gyakorol a befogadóra.
Ha néhány fotó lényegesen megváltoztathatná személyiségünket, akkor a kép amolyan mágikus panacea volna. Vele néhány perc, óra alatt akár a vilá*got is megforgathatnánk. Eszményi információt közölnénk fotóinkkal, aztán a néző befogadná e nagyszerű tartalmakat - és: megváltozna. Szép, új világot teremthetnénk így. De! Dehát nemÁ éplékeny gyurma a személyiség, aki az egyik fotókiállításon pro, a másikon kontra megváltozzék: oda-vissza. Az értő nézőre permanensen ható művészi fotók befolyásolhatják, emberibbé tehetik a nézőt - "néhány élményminta erejéig". Ez nem feltétlenül kevés, de semmi*képpen _nem változtathatja meg alapjaiban a befogadót. _A befogadó néző po*zitív és negatív érzelmei szempontjából viszont egyaránt jelentősek a kismérté*kű - de rendszeres - hatások is.


_Patogén-e a horror?
_​  Más oldalról nézve az utóhatást: a negatív tartalmú rémületet keltő, szo*rongást, kiúttalanságot sugalló fotók és az őket preferáló teóriák pszichikum*ra gyakorolt hatásai sem végzetesek. Nem végzetesek. De milyen hatásúak? Milyen fokú érzelmi sérülést okozhatnak? _Lehetnek-e patogének? _Bizonyos fényképek adott konkrét tartalmát félelemélménnyel is kísérheti a néző. Sőt a kiállításról "haza is viheti" félelmét, otthon is szoronghat. Mégsem ez a jel*mondat következik ebből: Horror fotót készíteni tilos! A fotókból fakadó féle*lem attól függően okozhat vagy nem okoz érzelmi sérülést, hogy milyen nyel*vezettel, mely tartalom, mely részeként szerepel. Milyen szándékkal és ered*ménnyel befolyásolja feszültségháztartásunkat, s hogyan hivatkozik katarzis*élményünkre. (Életkori sajátosságoktól eltekintünk most, csak felnőtt nézőkre gondolunk.) Sohasem a szorongás vagy a félelem a hibás, hanem az, aki vissza*él vele.
 Félelemmel, nehezen feldolgozható élménnyel az életben gyakran talál*kozunk. A félelem negligálása a megfelelő feldolgozás ellen hatna. A befogadó pszichikus tulajdonságait beszámító, megfelelően szerkesztett fotók félelem mozzanatai, horror motívumai _egyetlen egészséges és értő nézőnek sem okoz*nak érzelmi sérülést. _Sőt, ha a szorongás kellemes emóciókkal társul, akkor a néző élvezheti is a horrort: _angslust-élményt _élhet át. A nézők zöme egészsé*ges, viszont nem értő, nem lényegátélő. Mint annyiszor, most is idetolakszik hát a fotóoktatás, a nézővé nevelés kérdése. Azért fontos ez, hogy fotós kö*zönségünk a megfelelő esztétikai ráhatás, a fotóbefogadásra nevelés folytán helyesen tudjon szelektálni öncélú rémisztés és problémára irányuló progresz*szív horror fotó, művészet és blöff között.
A megrázó, ijesztő, szorongató fényképi élmények is a valóság adekvá*tabb megismerésének művészi lehetőségét kínálhatják. Persze nem hangsúlyoz*ható eléggé, hogy _megfelelően kell a fényképi ingeranyagot kóddá szervezni, hogy a horror és a hasonló elemek mintegy megszelídüljenek. _Hogy a horror összetevőkhöz kapcsolódó félelemélmények feszültsége majd erkölcsi tarta*lommal gazdagodva vezetődjék le a katarzisban. Tehát ne csupán az ijeszté*sért, a rémisztésért szerepeljenek félelmes dolgok a fotón. Akár mottó is lehetne: a horror-elem a feloldással együtt, a katarzis lehetőségével adagolandó. A félelmet, káoszt, nihilt szuggeráló fotók a katarzis lehetősége nélkül művé*szetileg értéktelenek, élményvilágunk szempontjából pedig érzelmileg káro*sak, patogének lehetnek.


_Devalválódó érzelmek_​ 
 Ha valamit biztosan nem tehet a fotóművészet, akkor azt, hogy érzelme*inket zaklatva, káros feszültségeket okozzon és fokozza a meglevőket. Horá*nyi _Petőfit _idézi: Az ember annyit ér, amennyit a szíve. Küzdeni, jól dolgozni, társadalmat és emberközi kapcsolatokat építeni, "célokért áldozatokat is hoz*ni, csak megfelelő érzelmi talajon lehet". "Nekünk úgy kell nevelni az ifjúsá*got, hogy gazdag, meleg, pozitív érzelmi élete legyen, melynek talaján a művé*szeti alkotások az élet sokszínűségének könnyebb megítélését segítsék elő, romboló hatás nélkűl". Nem árt hangsúlyozni ezt, mert napjainkban kissé "korszerűtlenné" vált az érzelem. Az érzelmek bizonyos fokú értékcsökkené*sének korában élünk. Az érzelmek devalválódásában, érzelmi elszegényedésé*ben a morbid kicsengésű, a katarzist kikapcsoló művek jelentősen kiveszik, ki*vehetik a részüket.
 A devalválódás elleni küzdelemben jelentős feladatot vállalhat az érzel*mi nevelésre is gondoló fotóoktatás. Nagyon fontos a művészetekkel való ha*tékony érintkezés, ezen belül az emberek széles tömegével, széles életkori ská*lán, sokrétű hatóerővel érintkező fotóművészet hatása. Mi is elmondhatjuk, hogy ha bizonyos fotókat mentálhigiéniailag károsnak tartunk, akkor nem az őszinte, lázas formakereső művészekre gondolunk, hanem a tudatosan destru*áló irányokra. Tehát nem a kísérletek, a stúdiumok akár legmerészebb pró*bálkozásainak elítéléséről van szó. Hanem: azokról a fényképekről, amelyek tendenciaszerűen térnek el a művészeti megismerés emberformáló lehetősége*itől, s a zilálás érdekében tevékenykednek. Amelyek "teljes hitevesztésről, út*talanságról, céltalanságról, kínzó, elviselhetetlen magányosságérzésről, minden magasabb psychés értéktől megfosztottságról, a jövő teljes bizonytalanságáról, az érzelmek kiégettségéről" vallanak.
A konkrét fotókra és a befogadásukra vonatkozó mentálhigiéniai kér*dések, láthatjuk, nem elhanyagolhatók. Hasonlóan fontosnak tűnik azonban a fotóművészetről valló gondolkodás, _a vonatkozó szemléletek tisztaságának problémája is. _És fontos, hogy társadalmi-művészeti - ne pedig steril klini*kai - dimenzióban vizsgáljuk a hamisat terjesztő, érzelmet bántó fotók hatá*sát. Klinikai szempontokra szűkítve a problémát, könnyen eltévedhetünk: „az érdeklődés észrevétlenül elterelődik a műalkotásról, és elvész a pszichés feltételek összevissza fonódó labirintusában, a költőből klinikai eset lesz." Ismét _Jung _figyelmeztet: "Ha egy műalkotást ugyanúgy magyarázunk, mint egy neurózist, akkor vagy a műalkotás neurózis, vagy a neurózis műalkotás." Hozzátehetjük: a nem műalkotás számba menő öncélú horror,: nihil s egyéb motívumokat terjesztő fotókra is vonatkoznak ezek a gondolatok. Sőt, olykor éppen klinikailag lehetne megérteni őket, viszont nekünk fotóművészeti kér*désekre kell válaszolnunk, fotóművészeti kérdéseket kell feltennünk.
 A káros és szuggesztív fotóteóriák tudatot befolyásoló hatásáról szólva, azokra a nézetekre gondoljunk, amelyek félreorientáló tartalmakat, be nem vallottan szubjektív ítéleteket sugalmaznak, amelyek szándékosan manipulál*nak. Vagy azokra, amelyek a fotóművészet nyelvi sajátosságáról megfeledkez*ve értékelik a fényképeket. Továbbá azokra, amelyek a tájékozatlanság okoz*ta hiányokat kijelentésekkel pótolják, ex-cathedrává terebélyesítik, hogy végül esztétikai fogalmak sztanioljába csomagolva hozzák zavarba a befogadót, a nézőt, az olvasót, a hallgatót.
 A fotóművészeti folyamatok progresszív és nyitott gondolatmenetű meg*ítélése ellen, végül is fotókultúránk szellemi tisztasága ellen hatnak ezek a szemléletek. Ideológusaik s ideológiáik _Voltaire _egyszeri orvosára emlékeztet*nek, "aki egy anyagot, amelyről keveset tud, bead egy szervezetbe, amelyről még kevesebbet tud". Mindenképpen fel kell figyelnünk arra, hogy a fotográ*fiák és teóriáik nemcsak gazdagíthatják, hanem bizonyos fokig szegényíthetik, deformálhatják is személyiségünket: szorongást, érzelmi szegénységet, ciniz*must, közönyt s hasonló ártó hatásokat csempészhetnek be pszichikumunkba. Sokan vannak, akik kételkednek ebben. Álláspontjuk kísértetiesen hasonlít a fényképezés születésekor elhangzottakra, hasonló a "hozzáállásuk": "Ha az a bizonyos Daguerre úr ott Párizsban, százszor állítja, hogy gépé*vel az emberi ábrázatot ezüstlapon tudja megörökíteni, akkor ez százszor is alávaló hazugság, amely nem érdemli meg, hogy az optika komoly német tu*dósai ettől a vakmerő állítástól félrevezettessék magukat."

*VILÁGOK SZEMBESITÉSE*

​  Egy fotó sajátos világát, hangulatát befogadás közben sem könnyű adek*vátan feldolgozni. Hatványozottan nehéz e világ megfelelő transzpozíciója. Azaz a fogalmakban, szavakban való kifejezése, a gondolkodás racionális, logi*kai nyelvére való lefordítása. Végül is erről van szó az elemző fotókritikánál. Egy vizuális világot a szavak nyelvére ültetünk át. A fényképeket verbális anyaggá gyúrjuk. _B. Nagy _László szavaival: "Gyakorlatilag minden kritikus 'ellenkódot' szerkeszt, akár a tudatában van ennek, akár nincs; legföljebb olyan 'kódot' használ, amelyik többé-kevésbé megegyezik a kritika más művé*szeti ágakban kialakult hagyományaival, s többé-kevésbé ismert vagy megszo*kott."
 Az elemző kritikus a látott fotókat tehát verbálissá transzponálja. És ez lényeges dolog: más egy tényléges fotó kódja és más annak szóbeli megfele*lője, "ellenkódja", parafrázisa. A fotókritika. e parafrázis világát szembesíti velünk. Annál eredményesebb a szembesítés, minél lobban megközelíti egy*mást a két világ. Persze e két univerzum viszonya bonyolultabb. És nem is ve*szélytelen, hiszen "az ilyen parafrázisok nem magát a művet, hanem legjobb esetben is egy viszonylatot határoznak meg, a mű és szemlélője viszonyát" - vallja _B. Nagy. _Az egyik világ a fotográfusé. Maga a fotó. Ami olyan, amilyen. Annyiféle, amennyi a szerzői koncepció. A többféle életérzésből fakadó külön*böző fényképi világok teszik sokszínűvé, választékot kínálóvá a fotóművésze*tet. A másik világ a nézőé. Azé a személyé, aki pszichikumának megfelelően, mintegy saját képére formálja a művet. Hogy ez milyen fokú lehet, arra fő*ként a portrépszichológiánál utaltunk.
A többszörös transzpozíció elkerülhetetlen. Elkerülhetetlen az áttevő*dés okozta információveszteség és -módosulás is. _Moles _megfogalmazásában: "Az esztétikai információ specifikusan jellemző arra a csatornára, amely hor*dozója; az egyik csatornáról a másikra váltás nagymértékben megváltoztat*ja...; a stílus művészete, melynek inkább a sugallás, mint a kimondás a célja, a bemutatott vonatkozási rendszerben logikailag lefordíthatatlan esztétikai információt, eredeti hangulatot teremt." A fotó sok prizmán megtörve, elszí*neződik: a valós színek felismerése nehéz. A különféle világok szembesítése viszont elkerülhetetlen. Mi történik, amikor a fényképi és a verbális világot a sajátjával szembe*síti a befogadó?


_Kettős ítélet_​ 
 Ha egyszer vállalná valaki a fáradtságot és elolvasná _egy-egy _fotó, vagy fotókiállítás minden kritikáját, elemzését, úrrá lenne rajta a bizonytalanság. A "kinek higgyek? "-élménye. Ezt a rossz érzést feloldandó - védekezünk. Ugy, hogy véleményünkben kettős ítéletet hozunk. Egyrészt saját fotóélményünk alapján megítéljük a szóban forgó művet, másrészt az elemző kritikus vélemé*nyét is. Ha az összehasonlított vélemények megegyeznek, azt mondjuk, a fo*tókritikus helyesen ítél, igaza van. Ha különböznek, akkor a kritikus téved, rosszul ítélte meg a fényképet. "Ha környezetünk organizációnk helyességét cáfoló bizonyítékokat tár elénk - mondja Mason _Haire -, _hajlamosak vagyunk saját kategóriáinkat előnyben részesíteni, hiszen elvetését eleve erős érzelmi ellenállás akadályozza." Kevés kivételtől eltekintve ez így van. Ezért minden véleményt lehetőleg a sajátunkéhoz viszonyítunk és önmagunknak adunk iga*zat. _Organizációnkban mintegy a biztonságérzetünket igyekszünk fenntarta*ni. _Nem szívesen adjuk fel tehát a korábbi szemléletünket, nem szívesen vesszük át kritikus véleményét, mert az valami módon biztonságérzetünket lát*szik fenyegetni. Tehát mindenekelőtt saját ítéletünknek hiszünk. Ez a gyako*ri emberi tulajdonság mindaddig nem okozna túlságosan nagy zavart a fotó*értékelésben, amíg enciklopédikusan meghatározott fogalmakról lenne szó. Dehát ilyen tisztázott fogalmaink egyelőre szinte egyáltalán nincsenek. Az is ritka, ha a kritikus ért ahhoz, hogy világosan fejezze ki fogalmait.
A világok szembesítésével érhet befogadhatóbbá egy fotó, megközelít*hetőbbé a fotóművészet. Mert voltaképpen mi más lehetne a verbális világ cél*ja, ha nem az, hogy kézen fogja a nézőt és visszavigye a fénykép univerzumá*ba; hogy ott - most már együtt nézzenek körül. Így tágulhatnak ki, válhatnak érzékenyebben feldolgozhatóvá, hatékonyabbá, a mindennapokhoz viszonyít*hatóbbá a fotók. Természetesen ilyenkor sem arról van szó, hogy a világ egé*szét bejártuk és minden összefüggésében megismertük. A művészet a valóság*nak azokat az oldalait tükrözi; azokba a sarkaiba hatol be _-Birkhoff _szerint -, amelyek természetüknél fogva hozzáférhetetlenek a logikai elemzés számára. Ezért, mint Rodin írta: "Minden remekműben van valami titokzatos. Mindig van benne valami, amitől könnyű szédülést érzünk." A művészi értékű fotók szuggesztív világa minden kizárólagos jellegű magyarázat, egyszempontú elem*zés számára hozzáférhetetlen marad. Elsősorban a művészi fotónak az a sajá*tos realitása, amit André _Bretonnal _így nevezhetünk: "éjjelének feltörhetetlen magva". Ez a "mag" lesz az, ami mindig újabb és értőbb utazásra csábíthat bennünket, további megismerésre, műélmény-szerzésre.
 Tudom, sokan ellenkezhetnek: az objektív esztétikai értékelés egyetlen helyes útját kell járni, hirdetni. Csakugyan túlhaladott volna elfeledkezni az objektív esztétikai törvényekről, módszerekről, s egyéb vonatkozó tudomá*nyos ismeretekről. Amint az is nyilvánvaló, hogy az értékelendő fotókat szem*besíteni kell azzal a korral is, amit ábrázolnak. Egy-egy világ megismerését cél*zó, sőt a feltörhetetlen magot törögető barangolás során minden objektív szempont szükséges - de: nem kizárólagos, és nem mindig alkalmazható. Arról sem feledkezhetünk meg, hogy fölöttébb nehéz az objektív esztétikai, pszicho*lógiai, szociológiai és egyéb törvényszerűségek helyes alkalmazása.


_Objektív értékelés?_​ 
 Amit a művészeti tudományok általános törvényszerűségeikben tártak fel - nélkülözhetetlen a fotók elemzésénél. De nagyon nehéz azokat egy konkrét fotó konkrét analizálásakor biztonságosan, kielégítően felhasználni. Itt és most tudomásul kell vennünk, hogy mutatós teoretizálással - s ne csak a mentálhigiéniailag károsakra gondoljunk -, klasszikusok szentségére való hivatkozással, esztétikai alapismeretek "fotóra huzogatásával" még nem sokra megyünk. Legjobb esetben _magyarázhatóbbá _tesszük a fotókat, ahelyett, hogy _érthetőbbé _tennénk. _Jung _nem véletlenül fogalmaz óvatosan: "bármit tisztáz is a pszichológia a művészet kérdésében, ez mindig csak a művészi tevékeny*ség pszichológiai folyamatára korlátozódik, és sose érinti majd magát a művé*szet legbelső lényegét."
Tegyük fel, tudjuk, mi a tartalom és a forma kapcsolata, milyen e jelen*ség és a lényeg együtthatása, és így tovább - egy adott fényképi világ kapcsán ugyanerről mégis másképpen vélekednek a kritikusok; pszichológiai ismere*tek birtokában is. Már egy fotó jelentésének megfejtésénél is sokféle, általában szerzőnként _egy-egy _más kicsengésű végeredmény születik; különösen a komp*lexebb elemek megfejtésekor. Hát még a fotó jelentőségének megítélésekor, a fotók viszonyító mérlegelésénél - gondoljunk csak a "Picasso dátumra". Pél*dául: mit ér a mű a fotós oeuvre-jében, mit az adott nemzet fotóművészeté*ben, mit az egyetemesében? Mennyit jelent egy ideológia oldaláról, mennyit a formanyelv terén? A reprezentáció problémájához vezetnek el ezek a kér*dések. A fotóművészeti pouplációt reprezentáló fotók mintáját lehetetlen egyetlen kamaratárlaton, vagy kiállításon bemutatni: a kiállítás alkalmatlan arra, hogy képeiből a fotóművészet egészére vonatkozó megbízható ítéletet alkossunk. A fotóművészetet fejlődésében, folyamatában, eredőinek, jelenének és várható jövőjének ismeretében kellene mindig megvizsgálni. Egy fotókiállí*tás csepp a tengerben. _Ha nem találjuk meg egy kollekció fontosabb motívu*mait, akkor az csak kiszakított egyedi képek sokasága marad: _éppen az oly lé*nyeges fejlődési összetevőitől fosztottuk meg. Nem tudjuk, "honnan jött", s azt sem, hogy 2hová tart".  Az a korszerű kiállítás, amelynek egyedi képeiből jobban következtet*hetünk a fejlődés motívumaira, s amelynek fotói _együttesen _érzékeltetnek többet a múltból, a jelenből és a jövőből is. Ennek megközelítő kiolvasása ugyancsak tájékozott és problémaérzékeny kritikust kíván. Az egyedi képek információszegénységét érdekes oldalról nézi _Pereverzev. _"Megismerhetjük-e egy állat múltját egyetlen fényképfelvételből? Természetesen nem, hiszen a felvétel csak egyet rögzít az állat óriási számú lehetséges állapotai közül, s ez az egy állapot lehet tisztára véletlen is, a legkevésbé sem jellemző, a legkevés*bé sem tipikus..., egyetlen vadász sem járhatna el sikeresen, ha csak ilyen sze*gényes információ állna rendelkezésre ellenfeléről." Ez talán dokumentumfo*tó lenne, amire Pereverzev gondol? Ha igen, akkor igaz, hogy egy vadász-ős*ember primitív rajza a legpontosabb fényképnél is sokkal-sokkal több fontos közleményt tartalmazhat. S most térjünk a művészi megjelenítésre: "Az ábrá*zoló és a kifejező elemeknek a kölcsönös összefüggése és áthatása a művészi képmás egyik leglényegesebb jellemzője..., egyáltalán nem művésziek a 'tisztán ábrázoló' vagy a 'tisztán kifejező' közlési elemek. Így a vad és a vadászok vi*selkedésére vonatkozó tisztán ábrázoló jellegű információ, amelyhez akkor ju*tunk, amikor a valóságos vadászatot figyeljük, ugyanúgy nem lesz művészi, mint a bánat, a düh, a félelem, a diadal külső megnyilvánulásainak abszolút pontos másolata."
 A képi információ kiolvasása nézőnek, kritikusnak is nehéz. _Mit tegyen hát a fotókritikus? _Néhány dologra már utaltunk, s néhányra fogunk még. Most itt azt szeretném hangsúlyozni: legyen tudatilag nyitott. Nyitott, de*centrálni tudó, amennyire csak lehetséges. Mindazt fogadja be előítéletek, prekoncepciók nélkül, ami közelebb viszi a fotók világához. A plasztikus fényképi világok lényegibb és élménytéli megismeréséhez. A kritikus nem fek*tetheti Prokrusztész ágyába a fotókat. Legalábbis nem volna szabad, mert ilyenkor már nem is arról beszél, amiről kellene. Hanem egészen másról.
A kizárólagos és torzító szempontok helyett _okos kritikai alternatívák*ra van szükség. _Ezeket érdemes megkeresni és továbbgondohni. Ezeket célsze*rű a befogadói szempontokkal továbbépíteni - hogy a kritikus révén mindin*kább behatoljunk a fotók sajátszerű mintha-valóságába. Mindehhez számítsuk hozzá még a kritikusi egyénítést, a fotóművészeti kritikából nem nélkülözhe*tő szubjektív elemeket. Amelyeket akkor sem nélkülözhet az elemző, ha az esztétika és a rokon tudományok, s alkalmazható tudományok kiváló ismerő*je. Ha a szubjektív tényezőket mellőznénk, akkor meghalna a kritikák egyéni stílusa, zamata, hangulati atmoszférája. Nem szabad elfelejteni: a kritikus írott anyaga alapjában véve irodalmi produktum. Egy kicsit gyermeke, egy kicsit bábája a fotóművészeti alkotásnak. A bábáskodás, _a progresszív művek mellé állás _a kritikus etikai magatartásának mutatója. A kritikusi megítélés etikai oldaláról így ú Norman _Meier: _"A művészt, amíg él, nagyrészt társadalmi, val*lási, sőt politikai normák szerint ítélik meg. A munkamódszert és az erőfeszí*tést már csak azért sem ajánlatos értékmérőnek tekinteni, mert erről homá*lyos és ellenőrizhetetlen mendemondák szoktak keringeni. Az érték azonban megérdemli, hogy elismerjék; a társadalmi megbecsülés a művészt általában ösztönzi, a közöny viszont bántja, s ez tükröződhet munkásságában."

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotóművészet és pszichológia 5.rész*

_Kritikusi alternatívák_​ 
 Más művészeti ágak kritikusi tevékenysége sem könnyű. Pedig azoknak komoly múltjuk van, a művészetkritika kezdetei, tudjuk, az ókorra nyúlnak vissza. A görög, kínai, szanszkrit filozófusok tevékenységéig. S azóta egyre csak nőtt a kiváló bölcselők, esztéták sora. Egyben fejlődött a művészeti kri*tika, _Belinszkij _szavával, a "mozgó esztétika", mint a "valóság öntudata". Ez a fejlődés a fotókritikát nemigen érintette. Korántsem tartunk még ott, hogy határozottan minősíthetnénk egy-egy fotó szerzői világát. A megítélési bizony*talanság csak fokozódik, ha az alig több mint százéves fotókritikára gondo*lunk. Még akkor is, ha a fotókritikus felhasználhatja a közel két és félezer év elemzési tapasztalatát.
 Mindebből mégsem az következik, hogy a kritikus eredendően nem ér*tékeli helyesen a fotókat. Jól megközelítő véleményt alkothat, közölhet. Még*is, az említetteken kívül, mi okozhatja a szélsőséges véleményeket? A legfon*tosabbakat emeljük ki: főként _a fogalmak többértelmű használata. _A fotókri*tikusok zömének legalább azt kellene elárulnia, hogy őnáluk mit tartalmaz az adott fogalom, s az hogyan viszonyul a denotátumhoz, amit a fogalommal je*lölnek. Továbbá: az esztétikai, s a fotóval összefüggésbe hozott egyéb kategó*riáknak az a természete, hogy egzakt meghatározásukra még nincs kielégítő módszerünk. Kitűnő szerzők beszélnek ugyanarról egészen más fogalmakkal, s amíg erre esetleg rájövünk, sok a félreértés. Végül: a véleményalkotás már vázolt pszichológiája, ami még jól szervezett agyvelőknél is tág teret enged a re*latív igazságnak.
Ez utóbbi újabb ismereteket követel meg az olvasótól. Például a kriti*kus szemléletének, alapélményeinek ismeretét. Vannak persze kritikusok, akik ezeket egyetlen elemzésükön belül is nyilvánvalókká tudják tenni. A leg*többjük azonban nem ilyen. Az olvasó számára ilyenkor elvész a viszonyítási alap. Probléma ez, mert még kellő viszonyítási alap esetén sem feltétlenül fo*gadjuk el véleményét, hát még akkor, ha az alap is bizonytalan. Különösen veszélyes lehet annak a kritikusnak a véleménye, akit _a __katatimiás gondolko*__dás _diagnózisával illethetünk. Aki indulatát, agresszióját, szubjektív szemléle*tét zúdítja a fotókra, s mindezt úgy, hogy ügyesen titkolja fotóról alkotott gondolatai eredetét. Szélsőséges érzelmei vezérlik a fogalmi, logikai elemző munkáját: gondolkodását. S mivel racionális formában - a fogalmak nyelvén - fogalmaz, könnyen azt hihetjük, hogy a képre vonatkozik az, ami végül is pszichikuma egyik szélsőséges, szinte a fotótól független megnyilvánulása.


_Tények és vélemények_​ 
 Ha egy lényegátélő néző kielégítő elemzéssel találkozik, akkor kiderül*het számára a fotóból fakadó lényegi információ fontossága, felismerhetővé válnak a gondolatrendező tények. Ezenkívül a kritikus hitvallása is megnyil*vánul. Az elemző kritika mindkét komponense fontos, de a kettő nem ugyan*az. A fotóbeli _tények - _kódok - nem azonosak a fotóról vallott _vélemény*nyel _Gondoljunk a mondabeli görög rabló, Prokrusztész ágyára, s mindjárt beláthatóbb, hogy lapjainkban zömmel a vélemények tengenek túl, olykor teljesen elfedve a lényeget, a fényképi világ tényeit.
 Változatos koncepciók sokasága tárgyalja a művészeti kritika természet*rajzát. Ragadjunk ki közülük három elgondolkodtató példát. Benedetto _Croce, _olasz bölcselő odáig jutott a biztos alapok keresésében, hogy jobb hí*ján egyszerűen szakít az esztétikai módszerekkel. Helyettük a történelem, pon*tosabban a megtörténés szempontjából ítél. Ugy gondolja, hogy amit, mond*juk esztétikailag elítélünk, azt legalább történelmi aspektusból meg tudjuk ér*teni. A történelem az egyetlen igazi bírálat szerinte, az, amit az emberi csele*kedetek, köztük művészeti megnyilatkozások felett gyakorolhatunk. A Croce-i teljes bírálat annak a szabatos történeti elbeszélése, ami valóban megtörtént. Azt hiszem, itt a művészeti kritika elveszíti eszenciáját és a történések valami*féle reprodukálójává válik.
Thomas Stearns _Eliot _próbálja feloldani a kritikában honos bizonytalan*ságot, úgy, hogy szinte valamennyi viszonyítási alapot felhasználja. Az ameri*kai költő és kritikus gondolataival már inkább egyetérthetünk. Szerinte a lé*tező alkotások egymásköze eszményi rendszert alkotnak, amit viszont a való*ban új művek bizonyos mértékben mindig megváltoztatnak. Tehát nincsen olyan egyedi alkotás, amelynek önmaga világában teljes értelme volna: vala*mely mű csupán mint valamely összesség függvénye létezik. Elkerülhetetlen tehát, hogy a szerzőt ne a múlt példaképei alapján ítéljék meg. Megítéljék és ne megcsonkítsák. Eliot feltehetően okkal érzi, hogy nincs csalhatatlan bíró, ezért egyik kritikájában így fogalmaz: "Az adott mű harmóniában látszik lenni elődeivel és talán egyéni is, lehetséges, hogy alkalmazkodik, azonban igen va*lószínűtlen, hogy felfedezzük e kettő egyikét a másik nélkül".
 Különösen szép, tiszta gondolatokat hallhatunk Antoine de _Sant Exupery-től: _"Küzdhetek a saját utam nevében amaz út ellen, amit egy másik választott. Bírálhatom értelme működési módját. Az értelem mozdulatai bi*zonytalanok. Szellemi téren mégis tisztelnem kell ezt az embert, ha ugyanazon csillag felé küszködik."
 A számos bölcselő, művész és kritikus ellenére, akiknek munkája bizo*nyítja, hogy a kritika napjainkban is fejlődő társadalmi tudatforma, mégis so*kan úgy hiszik, hogy a kritika csupán elméleti rendszerén belül szükséges. Egy fotó a kritikáitól függetlenül úgyis olyan, amilyennek megformálták, akkor meg minek annyit beszélni róla? - kérdezhetnék többen. Ez azonban nem így van. Tévedés. Ha egy fotó, vagy fotókollekció a kritikák milyenségétől függetlenül valóban olyan maradna, amilyennek fotográfusa formálta, akkor mindenki „Az én ítéletem a biztos" felkiáltással helyezhetné el véleményét a korábbi fotóélményei, esztétikai örömei közé.
 A fotókritika bele tud szólni, beleszólhat a fényképek hatásába. A „ver*bális fotóban" elemzett fényképi világ, a parafrázis bizonyos fokig elvehet a fotókból és hozzá is tehet gondolatokat, emóciókat. Elavult álláspont az, hogy amelyik fotót elemezni kell, az olyan is. Szabad legyen így mondani: a fotó egyik énje olyan, amilyennek a fotográfus megformálta. A másik énje pedig - amint erre a nézőtípusoknál már utaltunk - attól függ, milyen világ*gá transzponálták, milyen univerzumokkal szembesítették. Milyennek látta és miket hallott róla a befogadó. Röviden a fotó nem mereven olyan, nem lehet olyan hatású, amilyennek teremtették, hanem olyan is. _A két én eggyé neme*sedve, komplex fotóélményként rendeződik élménymintáinkba, s hat majd a későbbiekben._
Bárhonnan közelítsük is meg a fotókritika kérdését: a világok szembesí*tésének minden kritikusi mozzanata végül erkölcsi vonatkozású. A fölösleges "szövegeléstől", a problémák "lakkozásán" át egészen a progresszió harcos vállalásáig, az igazmondásig. A fényképek parafrázisait alkotó fotókritikus csak egyféleképpen lehet erkölcsös. Ugy, ahogy _B. Nagy _László egy filmhőssel azonosulva, ars poeticáját vallja: "Nincs időnk mást, csak igazat mondani. Leg*alábbis meg kell próbálkoznunk vele."

*TŰNŐDÉS A NÉZŐNEVELÉSRŐL
*
​  Véletlenül sem mondhatja magára fotográfiánk, hogy szerencsés. Jólle*het korábban született a filmnél, előbb kezdett körülnézni a világban, észle*léseiről korábban küldte üzeneteit az emberekhez, mint a film - és mégis le*maradt: esztétikájában, tudományos elméleteiben, társadalmi hatékonyságá*ban, és az oktatásban, a néző nevelésében is. Lemaradásának természetesen nem a film az oka. Elvben a film és a fotó, s annak művészeti és egyéb meg*nyilvánulásai egyenjogúak. A világ megismerését szolgálják, más-más módon, de közös, humanizáló céllal. Tevékenységük mögött - _Lukács _Györggyel szól*va - "az a kérdés rejlik, hogy ez a világ mennyire az ember világa valóban, és mennyire képes az ember ezt mint sajátját, mint emberségéhez mértet helye*selni". Hogy a fotó társadalmi funkciójának megfelelően tükröződjék pszichi*kumunkban, ahhoz valamiképp _át kéne hidalni a film és a fotó társadalmi meg*becsülése közötti szakadékot. _Nem beszélve most a fotó és a többi művészet közötti konfliktusról. Talán csak a szakkörök, a klubok, a népművelés közpon*ti és kihelyezett tanfolyamai és a TIT Szabadegyetem oktatásának vonatkozá*sában beszélhetünk demokráciáról: a fotó és a film ezeken a területeken egyen*jogú a többi művészeti ággal. A fotó lemaradásának praktikus okait most ne taglaljuk, inkább nézzük az elméleti oldalt.
A fotó és a többi művészet közötti szakadék áthidalásának egyik lehet*séges módját kínálja a fotó értő befogadására való nevelés: a fotóoktatás. En*nek sürgető fontosságán mit sem változtat az a hamis tudat, hogy a fotóhoz végül is mindnyájan értünk. Miért is szereznénk hát rá vonatkozó ismerete*ket? Miért is tanulnánk a befogadást? A fotó megítélése - hallhatjuk - egy*szerű, „csak az esztéták, kritikusok fontoskodnak". Amíg igen kevesen vállal*koznak egy festmény, egy irodalmi mű, vagy egy zenemű értékelésére, addig a fotóhoz mindenki ért. Nem könnyű ennek az ellenkezőjét látni, hiszen ami*vel lépten nyomon találkozunk, az fölöttébb megszokottá, s a téves általáno*sítások révén természetessé, sőt közismertté válik.

_Képinvázió és megismerés_​ 
 Mindenütt találkozunk fotókkal. A fényképekkel való rendszeres kap*csolat hozzátartozik életünkhöz. Itt kezdődik: már az anyatejjel... Valóságos képinvázió van. A fotók tömegének hatása záporoz bennünket. Csak győzzük befogadni. A látszólag korlátlanul termelődő fényképeknek is jelentős szere*pük van a sokat emlegetett információrobbanásban. Azt sem kell bizonygatni, hogy a fényképi információk megsokasodása, éppen a prompt-hatékonyságuk miatt szükségszerű. Továbbá az is nyilvánvaló, hogy _e vizuális információk csak megfelelő pszichológiai feldolgozás: értő befogadás révén válhatnak egyé*nileg és társadalmilag hasznossá. _Így van ez, viszont a képinvázió eltereli a ne*velés problémájáról a figyelmet. Ami ismert - s a fotóról így hisszük -, arra nem nagyon csodálkozunk rá. Nem okoz megoldás után kiáltó feszültséget, hogy azt levezetendő: igyekezzünk megismerni a sokban ismeretlent. Ilyen "köznapi" esetben problémalátásunk sincs. Ebből eredően gondoljuk azt, hogy nincs megoldandó (s ehhez: tanulandó) feladatunk sem.
 Az egyik oldalon a fotó iránti problémaérzékenység hiánya tapasztalha*tó. A másikon meg roppant időszerű lenne a problémára való fogékonyság fel*keltése, a fotók szerepének megismertetése, az értő befogadásra nevelés. Szük*séges volna ez azért, hogy ne csak téri-fizikai voltukban legyenek közel hoz*zánk a fotók. Ne csak a fotóinvázió hasson ránk. Hanem a fényképek valós tartalmai váljanak érzelemvilágunk, gondolkodásunk szerves részévé. Ehhez pedig mindenképpen fotóismereteket, befogadási készségeket kell szerezni. A művészi elkötelezettségű fotósok már megírták és napról-napra írják fény*képi üzeneteiket. Vitathatatlan: közelebbről kell megismerni és megtanulni képi nyelvüket. Azért, hogy értékes üzeneteik ne váljanak pusztába kiáltott szóvá. Fotókultúránk nagy álma: a fotónyelv tanítása.
Szükséges az oktatás, hiszen nem fotóértő személyiségként jöttünk a világra. Nem születtünk érett, lényegátélő befogadónak. Ebbe bele kell tanul*ni. Fotóismereteket kell szerezni. Vizsgáljuk meg a befogadásra nevelő fotó*oktatás néhány pszichológiai és pedagögiai kérdését. Abból az alapállásból, hogy _az értő befogadók csoportjainak kinevelése a legfontosabb, a fogékony fiatal életkorban; _kezdetben az iskolai, később majd az iskolán kívüli fotóok*tatás keretében. itt most nem érinthetjük a fotográfusok művészi képzését. Az alkotók, a fotók és a befogadók kapcsolatáról annyit azonban említeni kell, hogy mindenképpen felelősek vagyunk a fotóművészet sorsáért, mert az hozzáértésünktől is sokban függ. "Mert mindenkori törvénye a művészet és a műveltség törvényének - mondja a művészeti nevelésnek mindig nagy jelen*tőséget tulajdonító _Balázs _Béla -, hogy azok egymás függvényei dialektikus egymásrahatásban. A művészet nevelte a közönség ízlését, melynek finomabb ízlése viszont kívánta és lehetővé tette a magasabb művészetet."

 Nagyon jó volna, ha egyszer hivatalos támogatással, "felülről" valósul*na meg vonatkozó tantervi passzussal és középiskolai szinten a fotóoktatás. Átmenetileg esetleg a már elfogadottá vált filmesztétikai órák egy-egy témájá*ba szőve. Úgy érzem, az iskolai fotóoktatás még soká fog realizálódni. Viszont a befogadásra nevelésnek már-már a huszonnegyedik órája felé közeledünk. Ezért a szakköri, a fotóklubi, s más hasonló formában történő oktatást - mint egyelőre lehetségesét és mint az esetleg megvalósuló tantervi oktatás mellett is megmaradókat - egyaránt érinthetik a fotóoktatás általános problémái.
 Ahány kérdést felteszünk, annyi probléma. Tudom, hogy már _a "ki ok*__tasson?" _kérdésének megválaszolása sem könnyű. A filmesztétikát oktató ta*nár általában magyar szakos, tehát az ő helyzete is nehéz, hiszen nem "film*szakos", még kevésbé fotószakos. Tudom, hogy _a __"mit oktassunk?" _problé*mára sem könnyű felelni, mert hatalmas az ismertetésre érdemes anyag. A _"hogyan oktassunk?" _kérdése is bonyolult. Különösen akkor, ha a sajátos fo*tóvonatkozásokat, a fotóművészet nyelvi ismérveit úgy akarjuk kiemelni a társművészetek szorításából, hogy ne szakítsuk el a fotót édestestvér művész*társaitól. De csakis a konfliktusokat vállalva, s majd megoldani próbálva kelle*ne mielőbb rendszeressé tenni a fotónézők nevelését. Értővé és értőbbé, jelen*ségátélőkből lényegátélőkké kellene nevelni a befogadókat. Sőt - és ez a ne*hezebb - átnevelni. Az átnevelésre éppen a fotóinvázió miatt lenne szükség, mert mindenki szerzett már (ilyen vagy olyan) fotóélményeket, mindenkiben kialakult egyfajta értelmező-értékelő modell.


_Fotogén befogadás és értékítélet_​ 
 Azóta önálló művészet a fotó egyfajta megnyilvánulása - amint azt a fo*tóművészet nyelvi fejlődését követve láthattuk -, amióta eredeti formanyel*vén, esztétikai minőségeiben beszél a valóság élettényeiről. Amióta egészen másképpen szólítja meg nézőjét, mint egy festmény, vagy egy grafika - még akkor is, ha ugyanarról a dologról beszél. Ezt a sajátosságot közvetíthetné a fotóvonatkozású ismereteket élményszerűen tudatosító fotópedagógus: aki a fotó nyelvi tulajdonságainak összefüggésében ismerteti a képzőművészeti és más ágazati vonatkozásokat; továbbá a specifikumokból táplálkozó _fotó*eredetű gondolkodásra - _fotógén befogadásra nevel.
Nem hagyhatja ; figyelmen kívül tehát a fotóoktatás, a fotográfia kép*zőművészeti, filmművészeti és egyéb ágazati vonatkozását. De végül a fény*kép sajátos, fotószerű világából kell kiindulnia. Abból, amit a többi művésze*tek között csak ő tud, vagy csak ő tudja úgy, ahogy. Vagy: ha máshonnan indulna ki a befogadásra nevelő "tanmenet" ide kellene megérkeznie.
 A képzésben résztvevőknek - diákoknak, felnőtteknek - a teremtő fo*tót volna jó megismerniük, s annak világába helyezkedve azt továbbgondolni: fotógén gondolatmenetben. Ehhez pedig véletlenül sem fotószakismereteket kell majd oktatni, jóllehet ezeket szükséges érinteni. A szakoktatás azoké a területeké, ahol fényképezni tanulnak. Ilyen nálunk a Képző- és Iparművésze*ti Szakközépiskola fotó szakosztálya, az iparitanuló-képzés, másrészt a fotó*köri oktatás és a fotóklubi foglalkozás stb. Tapasztalataikból egy középisko*lai vagy bármilyen iskolán kívüli fotóoktatás remélhetőleg profitálni fog. So*kat tanulhatnánk a tankönyvcentrikus filmoktatás hibáit sokban korrigáló te*levíziós filmesztétikai órákból. Figyelembe vehetnénk az értő mozinézőket ne*velő filmklubok egyes módszereit, s a "filmismeretterjesztés" szakirodalmát is. Egyszóval mindent, amire szükségünk lehet.
 A fotóbefogadásra nevelő megismerés-folyamat kezdetének tekinthet*jük a fotóinvázió élményt. A fotóoktatás szakasza lehetne a célzott és a lehe*tőségekhez mérten intenzív megismerés középső ciklusa: a nézőnevelés. A képzés utáni szakaszban - az életben - a már nevelt nézők különböző helye*ken és időben már felkészültebb befogadóként lépnének be a fotókultúrába. _Az oktatási cél: _főbb formanyelvi ismereteiknek felhasználni tudása a fotókul*túrában. Szem előtt tartva, hogy a fotográfiai folyamatokra vonatkozó ismere*tek megszerzése nem válhat céllá - a nyelvoktatás, a képzés eszközeként kell szerepelnie. _A nevelési cél: _fotógén gondolkodású befogadók „kimunkálása". A fotó sajátos ismereteit eredeti módon továbbgondoló és fejlesztő, érzé*keny és visszacsatolni tudó nézői készségek biztosítása.
 Komplex és rávezető - _heurisztikus módon oktató - _megközelítésre, továbbá komplex visszacsatoló módszerekre lesz és van szükségünk. Mindarra, ami a fotóbefogadók szemléletét érzékenyíti, valóságlátását a fotón keresztül fejleszti, lényegátélővé neveli és arra serkenti őket, hogy a társadalmilag hasz*nos ideálokkal azonosuljanak. Minden nevelési és oktatási mozzanatban az in*tegrálódási modellt célszerű követni: _a befogadók, a "tanulók" épüljenek be a fotókultúrába, illetve a fotókultúra értékei integrálódjanak a képzésben részt*vevők pszichikumába._
 Meggyőződésem, hogy eredményesen csak akkor oktatható a fotóisme*ret, ha számításba veszi a befogadók pszichikumát, életkori sajátosságát, apel*lál nyitottságukra, más-más szintű fajlagos fotóélményeikre. Nem tudom, mi*lyen lesz, ha megvalósul a hazai fotónéző-nevelés, de azt hiszem, döntően a befogadók „spontán képélményéből", a fotóinvázióból kell kiindulnia. Ellen*tétben egy kívülről hozott, önmagában netán ökonomikus, értékítéletekben gondolkodó tanmenettel, olyannal, amihez hozzáformálni igyekeznek a befo*gadók természetes képi érdeklődését -° mindennapi fotóélményét.
 A fotóra alkalmazott oktatói értékítéletek zsúfolása újabb gondot je*lenthet. Eleve-kritikai és hierarchikus attitűdöt építhet ki a nézőkben. A kizárólagosító értékítéletekkel terhelt gondolkodás könnyen elszigetelheti a sze*mélyiséget a fotóörömhöz juttató emócióktól és a magasrendű intellektuális folyamatok - asszociatív emóciók - bekapcsolásától. Ilyenkor befogadók he*lyett fotóítészeket nevelünk, akik nem azért nézik a fényképeket, hogy kü*lönféle világokba, azokat "fotóul" továbbgondolva helyezkedjenek bele, hogy világnézetüket esztétikai valóságtartalmakkal csiszolgassák - hanem: hogy ítélkezzenek. Jó, nem jó! Kell, nem kell! A kívülről bevitt ismeret, mint ide*gen test befogadása révén a "tanuló" csupán az elszigetelt kapcsolatok moza*ikjait illesztgetheti tudatában. A belülről, _a befogadói élményből kiinduló - rendszeres fotónézéssel - szinte valamennyi pszichikus folyamatot fejleszt*hetjük: _a fotóérzékeléstől az érzelmeken át egészen az intellektuális mozzana*tokig. A helyesnek ígérkező menetrend tehát: a befogadó meglevő fotóélmé*nyétől halad az ezt beszámító, oktatott fotóismeretek, formanyelvi hangsú*lyok révén az érettebb új fotóélmények felé, s azokon át a valósághoz. Így vál*hat alkalmassá igazán a fotónéző a fénykép világával való kommunikációra.


_Fotónyelv és történetiség_​ 
 "Minden ember, kicsi korától kezdve, óhatatlanul 'fényképezi' elméjé*ben s rögzíti az őt körülvevő világ, képi s formai élményeit, kialakítja magában, illetve átveszi az értelmezésükre s integrálásukra szolgáló képi kódokat, való*ságos képi nyelvet tanul meg: a közösség formai anyanyelvét, amelyben nevel*kedik. Így tehát ennek a nyelvnek a tisztasága s jó megtanulása épp annyira létérdeke minden közösségnek, mint a másiké, hiszen ettől is függ, milyen em*berek válnak tagjaiból." Létérdek a nyelvtanulás, a bennünket körülvevő fo*tó nyelvének megtanulása is. Amolyan preventív gyógymódnak is felfoghat*juk a nézőnevelést: nehogy "egylelkűvé" szegényedjünk nyelvzavarunkban. Mire gondolok? Ismét _a __Szentágothay _professzor agyfiziológiai előadására hi*vatkozó _Vekerdi _Lászlót idézem: "az agyvelő csodálatos lehetőségei majd*hogynem két lélekkel ajándékoznak meg minden embert: az egyik a beszéd s a beszédhez hasonlóan időben lineárisan kódolt jelek felvételére, elemzésére és szintézisére szolgál, a másik pedig bonyolult térbeli formák - például egy em*beri arc - fölismerésére akár néhány töredékes vonásból s elhelyezésére isme*reteink univerzumában". A "fényképező elme" valójában a „fényképet olvas*ni tudó elmével" együtt igazodhat csak el az ismeretek világában.
 A maga nyelvén beszélő fotó hatásában él - bennünk, pszichikumunk*ban. Hatásmechanizmusához szorosan hozzátartoznak az értő befogadást se*gítő olyan motívumok, amelyek nem a fotó nézésekor, hanem később hatnak, hogy továbbformálják a fotóélményt. Ilyenek a fotóelemzések, kritikák, azok, melyekről a világok szembesítése kapcsán beszéltünk. Ezek _a fotóhatást ki*egészítő tényezők _egyben meg is előzik majd az elkövetkező fotók befogadá*sát, s tartalmuknak az órákon való tudatosítását. Az „óra" fogalmán a leendő középiskolai fotóórákat értem, illetve a fotóra irányuló egyéb befogadásra ne*velő tevékenységet, például fotóklubi, szabadegyetemi stb. foglalkozást. Fel*tételezzük, hogy ezeken az órákon előbb-utóbb egyre inkább fog akadni olyan pedagógus, aki a fotó nyelvismeretére nevel. Nehéz és szép munkája lesz: a fotók egyszer már élménybe szervezett információit új és adekvát szintézisbe rendezni. Hogy a befogadó szervesen egymáshoz kapcsolódó, a világban való eligazodását segítő ismereteket szerezzen, ahhoz számos korábbi, kipróbált ta*pasztalatra van és lesz szüksége. A fotónál ez mindenképpen megkívánja - és ezt nem hangsúlyozhatjuk eléggé - _a formanyelv olvasni tudását. _Ezt a folya*matot alakíthatnák, fejleszthetnék a fotóórák, a képelemző viták, a válogatott és jól megválogatott irodalom és képanyag: a fotóhatás kiegészítői.
 A különféle világnézeti alapon álló fotográfusok és teoretikusak vallot*tak és vallanak világunkról, kutatták és kutatják a fényképi tükrözés sajátossá*gait. Az oktató világnézete sem hagyható figyelmen kívül. Szóban, írásban, fényképben nemegyszer a miénktől eltérő világnézetű szerzők felfogásával ta*lálkozunk. A nézetek közötti eligazodás is komoly feladat. _Navigálni muszáj, de közben hajózni is kell. _Nem szabad persze frázisokkal helyettesíteni a tudo*mányos tényeket, s nem szabad elhallgatni a kérdőjeleket sem - ez nélkülöz*hetetlen ismérve a nyitott befogadásra nevelésnek. Valami módon a miénkkel nem egyező szemléletekről is tájékozódnunk kell.A jó pedagógus a fotóisme*reteket is csak úgy közvetítheti, hogy az életre nevel. Tehát nem struccokat babusgat... és nem csupán jelzőkből gyúrt kritikákat gyárt. Tudományosan megalapozott, bizonyító erejű ismeretanyag nélkül nem lesznek hitelt érdem*lőek az elmondottak a befogadók előtt.
 A világnézeti nevelés részét is képező - középiskolai - fotóoktatás szá*mára is irányadó lehet az a pedagógiai felfogás, amelyet _Ágoston _György így fogalmaz: "a tantárgyak rendszere, sőt az egyes tantárgyak anyagának elren*dezése is elő kell segítse, hogy a tanulók a világ fejlődéséről, az egyszerűbb mozgásformáknak a magasabb mozgásformák felé történő dialektikus fejlődé*séről helyes képet kapjanak". Ezt a képet a nézővé nevelő fotóoktatásnak a maga eszközeivel kell majd alakítania. Tudjuk, hogy a világnézeti nevelés fon*tos mozzanata a valóság mindinkább helyes megismerése. Ha a külső világ ér*zéki, ezen belül vizuális tapasztalata sokoldalú és plasztikus, akkor a tanuló befogadók egyértelműbben győződhetnek meg a realitásokról. A fénykép ha*tékony eszköze lehet a mindennapi valóság megfelelő megismerésének, a he*lyes meggyőződésnek és magatartásminták kialakításának. Hiszen : az igazi fénykép mindig a konkrét valóságot rögzíti.
Művészi értékű fotóknál, a lényegükhöz tartozó valóságosság hitelesítő jellegét tovább fokozza, hogy a valóság érzéki tapasztalata tételeződik át: az esztétikai megismerés révén kiváltott emóciók, örömök az adott fényképi tar*talmat még mélyebben bevéshetik a befogadók élményvilágába. A fotográfiák afféle "quasi-élettapasztalatok" feladatát is elláthatják, hiszen eleven kontak*tusban :vannak a mindennapokkal. Ezért is látszik didaktikai fontosságúnak _a kortársi fotók példaanyagából kiinduló szemléltetés, és csak később, erre épít*ve az archív fotóértékek ismertetése, befogadtatása. _A kortársi és az archív anyagnál egyaránt fontos tudatosítani, hogy az egyedi fotón a kor és a szemé*lyiség kapcsolata nem mindig ismerhető fel. Ezt az oeuvre, a fotóalkotó kiemel*kedő képeinek összessége teszi felismerhetővé. _Az oeuvre lehet az, amiben fel*tűnnek az esztétikai tükrözés legjellemzőbb fotónyelvi jegyei, ahol elkülönül a nyelvi kísérlet és a szerzői tendencia; _a személyiségfejlődés, a fotográfus lá*tásmódjának változása, a gondolatoknak és képi véleményeknek a módosulása és a külső történésekkel való összefüggése érzékletes módon bontakozik ki. A reprezentáció kérdése a fotóművészet területén tehát, mint többször han*goztattuk, különösen fontos. Egyetlen más művészeti ágban sem alkotnak olyan nagy számú produktumot, mint éppen a fotóművészetben; fotográfiá*ban. Milliószámra készülnek egyedi fényképek. Ezért nagyon nehéz, szinte le*hetetlen a szerzőt és korát képviselő: reprezentatív fotók kiválasztása. Mindig csak a fotók egy egészen kis része kerülhet kiállításra, vagy fotólapba. És ép*pen úgy, ahogy; és az, amely a zsűri, illetve a szerkesztő által megszűretett. Erre is figyelni kell a nézőknek lényegátélővé képzésekor. Korrigálni kell a nem reprezentatív hatásokat, és erősíteni az oeuvre-ben való gondolkodás komplex szemléletét.
 A fotótörténet kortársi és archív fotói a társadalmi fejlődésről, a társa*dalmi formák változásáról is tudósítanak. Ennyiben is par exellence jellemző*jük a világnézettől elválaszthatatlan történetiség. Érthető, hogy a fotótörténe*ti anyag egy részét meg kellene ismerniük a befogadóknak. Természetesen csak vázlatosan és nem aa múlt kedvéért, hanem kifejezetten a jelenért és az el*következő időkért.


_Aktív visszacsatolás_​ 
 Önmagában véve a legkitűnőbb fotóoktatási tematika és a legjobb elő*adó sem biztosíthatja a befogadásra nevelés sikerét. Legalábbis a középiskolai oktatásban nem. Ennek több oka van. Az _egyik döntő ok: _a tantervben szen*tesített tárgyak, a rajz, a műalkotások elemzése, az ének, az irodalom és a film számára biztosított tantervi lehetőségek is elég szerények. Naivitás volna tehát azt hinni, hogy az esetleg megvalósuló fotóoktatás pozitív kivétellé lép elő a sorból. Az órarend nyilván igen szűk lehetőséget fog biztosítani a fotóismere*tek számára, ezért az esztétikai nevelés tanórán kívüli formáit feltétlenül számításba kell venni. Az iskolai fotókörtől kezdve, a fotóklubon át a TIT-okta*tásig. Nem szólva itt az eleve iskolán kívül képezendő felnőttekről. _Egy másik ok: _probléma lesz még a fotóismereteknek az esztétikai nevelésen belüli, az esztétikával kapcsolatos tantárgyak közötti megfelelő elhelyezése: nehogy a polgárjogot nyert művészeti tárgyak "szolgálólányává" váljék a fotóismereti óra. _A további ok: _a módszer milyensége.
 Milyen is a helyes fotóoktatási módszer? _Hogyan neveljük a befogadót? _Bizonyára több alternatíva lehetséges, de valamilyen szinten mindegyiknek van vagy lehet közös jellemzője. Az egyik az aktivizálás, a másik a visszacsa*tolás. Lássuk őket közelebbről. A befogadó elsősorban jelen van az előadáson. Jelenléte pedig könnyen az "engem oktatnak, tehát képzettebbé válok" lát*szatát sugallja. Előfordul, hogy a hallgató nem figyel, nem érdeklődik, nem ér*ti az alapvető összefüggéseket, s így további információkat sem tud megfele*lően felfogni. Nem tudja korábbi ismeretanyagába rendezni. _Az aktív oktatási módszer _mindig bevonja, mozgósítja, személyileg is érdekeltté teszi a hallga*tókat. A szó jó értelmében: nem hagyja nyugodni őket. Nem egyezik bele puszta jelenlétükbe. Ilyenkor a hallgató csak részben hallgató, másrészt különféle feladatokat old meg. Olyanokat, amelyek megmozgatják tudatvilágát, ítélet*rendszerét. Rokonszenvesnek tűnik egy módszer, amit a középiskolai fotóki*állítás pécsi ankétján _Tőry _Klára javasolt: a tanulók minden fellelhető helyről fotókat gyűjtenek, s gyűjteményüket együtt és pedagógussal vitatják meg. A feladatmegoldás, illetve a gyűjtemény megvitatása során kiderülhet, hol van*nak problémák, s milyen jellegűek. Amíg a problémák nem tisztázódnak, nem megy tovább az előadó. Ez volna _a visszacsatolásos oktatási módszer _egyik jel*lemzője, amit a fotókat gyűjtő nézőknél is alkalmazni lehetne. A módszer cél*ja: a fotótartalmaknak a befogadó, a "tanuló" tudatán át a világhoz mérése.
A fotóoktatás megfoghatóbb pontjai között látom a feed-back mód*szert, amit szem előtt kell tartanunk a jelenlegi képzési formáknál is, s akkor is, ha majd napirendre tűzik a középiskolai fotóoktatást. A fotóbefogadás egyik része _a fotónéaési feed-back, _amiről a befogadás dinamizmusánál, a tuda*tosítás és visszacsatolás kapcsán szóltunk már. A másik, a fotóórán zajló pedig _a fotóoktatás feed-back je. _A már elmondottakon kívül miért hangsúlyozzuk ezt? Indokolnám: a tanuló néző képzeteit először a fotó sajátos nyelvű vilá*gához kell csatolni; a fotó világával szembesített képzeteit pedig a tényleges valóság mindennapjaihoz. Feltétele ez a korszerű fotóbefogadásnak, tehát nem tekinthet el tőle a fotóoktatás sem. A rendszeres visszacsatolások során fogadhatja be tehát megfelelően a néző a fénykép magánvaló világát, s teheti számára valóvá. Egyre inkább eligazodhat a bizonyos "három J": a J(el), J(elentés) és a J(elentőség) kontextusában. A fotóértővé nevelt ember - ha nem „szakmásították" - sohasem magáról a fényképi látványról fok véleked*ni, hanem mint lényegátélő néző, az eleven valósággal konfrontált világról.
_ A fotó és a valóság olyan viszonyáról, amelyet a helyesen feldolgozott fotóél*ményei és a megfelelően oktatott fotóismeretei révén lényeglátóbbén ismert meg. _Így valósulhatna meg az értő nézők állandó utánpótlását biztosító néző*nevelő fotóoktatás, s annak részeként a fotóművészet társadalmi méretű em*berformáló hatása.
A befogadók nevelésén tűnődő sorainkat hadd fejezzük be egy, a fotó*ismeretekre vonatkoztatott hasonlattal, amelyet _Fietrasinszkitől _veszünk köl*csön: "Jóllehet nem szerepel az iskolai tantervekben, nem kevésbé fontos a földi giliszta felépítéséről és az ázalékállatkák nemi életéről szóló ismeretek*nél, melyeket minden érettségizőnek tudnia kell."

*MITOSZOK, TABUK, SZTEREOTIPIÁK

*​  A pszichológiai hangsúlyok oldaláról vizsgáltuk meg a fotóművészet néhány fontosabb problémáját. Vizsgálódásunk végére érve, tegyünk fel egy kívánkozó kérdést. Mi az értelme annak, hogy a fotográfus, a fotó és a fotó*befogadó viszonyát, a kapcsolatukban realizálódó fotóművészeti folyamato*kat pszichológiai aspektusból közelitjuk? Egyáltalán, _mit nyújthat a fotó*pszichológia?_
 Talán többet, mint első pillanatban hinnénk. Többet, ha abból indulunk ki, hogy a fotóművészet az emberi szellem, a pszichikum megnyilvánulása. Talán kevesebbet, ha a pszichikus tényezők működését befolyásoló egyéb té*nyezőkre is gondolunk. Mindenesetre a fotóművészeti problémákba beleszól*hat a pszichológia, mert bele tud szólni. Sőt szükséges, hogy beleszóljon, hogy kérdéseket tegyen fel. Kérdéseket mindenképp, akár polémiára ingerlőket is. Szükséges, hogy hiányjelekre is utaljon, s az is, hogy válaszok adásával kísérle*tezzen. Bizonyos esetekben persze csak a tényeket állapíthatja meg, értelmez*heti azokat, de beleszólást nem eszközölhet. Pontosabban, nem ő eszközli azt. Vagyis ne követeljük aktív, segítő beleszólását ott, ahol az más terület felada*ta. Viszont, _ahol hathatósan segíthet, ott igényeljük _és vegyük bonckés alá fotográfiai gondolkodásunk, szemléletmódunk, fényképezésre vonatkozó kép*zeteink bonyolult, továbbgondolást érdemlő világát. Eddig is boncolgattuk, befejezésül is tegyük ugyanazt: fotókultúránkra, fotóművészetünkre vonatko*zó gondolatainkat néhány megoldást igénylő probléma felvetésével folytassuk, illetve fejezzük be. Fejlődési törvényszerűségeink érvényesülését lassító, bénító káros szemléletek oldaláról közelítsünk most a fotókultúrához.
Azért fogjuk most sokszorosára növelni a negatívumok felületét, hogy a fejlesztő gondolatok számára a támadási felület megnagyobbodjék.

_Visszahúzó szemléletek_​ 
 Büszkeségeink fémjelzik fotóművészetünk útját. _A __Moholy Nagyok, __a __Pécsik, __a __Capák, __az __Escherek, __a __Flevesyk _és mások igen sokan még. Voltak, so*kan voltak, akik megalapozták, előbbre vitték fotókultúránkat. Mégis, mintha jelen helyzetünket gonosz varázslat sújtaná. Lángoszlopaink - amint a más művészetek felől beáramló gondolatok - tilalomfákká, sérthetetlen szentenci*ákká, tabukká váltak. Nézeteikből mítoszok, sztereotípiák: fotográfiai gondol*kodásunkat, szemléletünket gátló káros tudattartalmak lettek. Hamis irányjel*zők. Nemegyszer későn vettük, és későn vesszük észre, hogy "ezeket követve tévedünk el. Hogy visszakanyarodunk a mai valóságunknak nem megfelelő gon*dolatokhoz, fotókultúránk fejlődésének pszichikumunkban rejlő béklyóihoz. De mindezekről nem Ők, nem gondolataik, alkotásaik tehetnek - hanem mi. Fotóvonatkozású ismereteink hézagosságát a korábbi - egyébként hasznos, tehát felhasználható - nézetek mechanikus alkalmazásával, alkalmaztatásával igyekszünk kompenzálni. Ez ideig-óráig sikerülhet. Pedig ehelyett kutatások, új felmérések, _fotókultúránk sajátos elemeinek feltárása _és az ezekből leszűrt tapasztalatok tudatba táplálása az útja annak, hogy a jelen valóságunkat rep*rezentáló pszichikus tartalmak törjék meg a tabuk, a mítoszok, a sztereotí*piák hegemóniáját. Hogy lehetővé tegyék a helyes értékelést, biztosítsák a fo*tóművészet továbbfejlődésének a szemléleti oldalban rejlő pszichológiai felté*teleit. Nem szűnik meg önmagától a varázslat - meg kell azt szüntetni. Előbb vagy utóbb, de a fotókultúra tisztaságáét minden áron.
Minden folyik, mozog, változik, fejlődik, differenciáltabbá válik, előre halad. Ez mindenre, tehát fotóművészeti életünkre is vonatkozik. Mégis azt látjuk, hogy fotóművészetünk sokban passzív, olykor csak illúzió: legfeljebb tükrözi, de nem változtatja a valóságot, nem integrálódik kultúránk egészébe. A fejlődés magasabb szintjén persze az ellentmondások kiegyenlítődnek, hogy ismét újabb, a fejlődést továbbmozgató ellentmondások keletkezzenek. Ez is mindenre, így fotóművészetünkre is vonatkozik. Mégis azt látjuk, hogy nemzet*közi sikereink megcsappannak, a gazdasági-adminisztratív áttételezés sokszor a rossz ízlés szolgálatában, a kulturáltabb fotók, s a korszerű szemléletek ellen dolgozik. Látjuk, _hogy _elméleteink lehasadtak a gyakorlatról és a többi -, hogy egyéb tényezőket ne is említsünk. És számos egyéb, a fejlődést reprezen*táló, a fotókultúrára, a fotóművészetre is vonatkozó - de az életben is áttéte*lesen érvényesülő - filozófiai törvényszerűséget ismerünk még. És mégis, mintha fotós társadalmunkra mindezek nem nagyon vonatkoznának. Igaz, a fejlődés törvényei feltétlenül érvényesülnek, érvényesülni fognak fotókultú*ránkban is. Kérdés, mikor? Bekövetkezésük időpontját _lassíthatjuk, _ha a gon*dolkodásunkat gátló téves értelmezéseket ültetünk el, ha dogmákat szülünk. De _gyorsíthatjuk is, _ha kutatjuk, felismerjük, formáljuk és tudatosítjuk a lényeges összefüggéseket. Tudatunk átitatódott már a szellem . fotóművészet*nek nevezett termékével. Ez a tudat ma sokkal ellentmondásosabb, mint vala*ha bármikor. Igaz, továbbfejlődésünk potenciális lehetősége: ez, de mielőbbi megvalósulásához esztétikai gondolkodásunk megtisztítása, a korlátok, a fej*lődést gátló téves eszmék visszaszorítása szükséges. Végül is az, hogy ne vár*juk, hanem aktívan segítsük fejlődésünket.


_A többi művészetek_​ 
 Művészetéből, irodalmából ismerjük Ó-Egyiptomot. Tudjuk, hogy ezek ma is kifejezik a letűnt kort. Ez voltaképpen így van, de példánknál maradva, gondoljunk arra is, hogy mindazt, amit az ó-egyiptomiakról tudunk, elsősor*ban tőlük tudjuk. Amit nem mondtak el, azt nem nagyon tudhatjuk. A klas*szikus művészetek ábrázolt világát nem hasonlíthatjuk össze közvetlenül az akkori korral. Nem így a mai művészeteknél. Ábrázolásaik mindig visszacsa*tolhatók az aktuális valósághoz. Ezért is érezhetjük válságosnak tévedéseiket, útkeresésüket. Ez a bizonytalanság, válság érzés több mai művészetre, köztük fotóművészetünkre is rányomja bélyegét. A művészeti teóriáknál általában képlékeny talajt érzünk lábunk alatt. Ezt érezzük, ha a különféle esztétikák egymást "átfedve-cáfolva-bizonyító" érveit halljuk s hallatjuk. Érezzük ami*kor egy, a műalkotás nyújtotta élményünket nem tudjuk racionalizálni. De ak*kor is érezzük, ha racionalizáljuk, értelmi szinten fogalmazzuk meg. Érezzük, amikor a formális logika szintjén jó konklúzióhoz vezető esztétikai fogalma*inkat egy adott műre nem tudjuk alkalmazni. Valahogy nem illik rá. Talán másra szabták. Talán nem szabták semmire. De akkor is éreznünk kell, ami*kor egy új gondolatrendszert nem merünk felhasználni, mert úgy rémlik, ká*ros. Később már azt sem tudjuk, káros-e vagy hasznos. Egyszerűen nem hasz*náljuk. El akarjuk felejteni. Helyette olyan elméletet állítunk fel, kezdünk al*kalmazni, ami lehet, hogy nem káros, amolyan se hideg, se meleg. De akkor minek, kinek? A "káros", a bizonytalan gyakran gondolkodtat. _A tudomá*nyosabb ítéletet azzal is segíthetik,' hogy cáfolhatók, s cáfolandók _Persze eh*hez munka kell. A biztos és tudományos cáfolat csak úgy nem megy.
 A klasszikus művészetek megelőzték esztétikáikat. A fotóművészetnél bizonyos fokig fordítva történt. A korábbi, főleg a síkban ábrázoló esztétikák lombikjában született és növekedett. Nehezen tudja elfelejteni gyerekkori él*ményeit. Felnőtt korában is sokszor produkál "infantilis reakciókat". Ez ak*kor is baj lenne, ha az esztétikák mindig szilárd talajon állnának. De különö*sen az a baj, hogy a spekulatív elemekkel átszőtt elméletek már-már pókhá*lóként fonják be nehezen izmosodó saját esztétikánkat: a fotóesztétikát. Korunk az egzakt tételeket, s a "progresszív spekulációt" értékelheti elsősorban. A fotóesztétikának nevezett elméletek pedig nem bővelkednek ilyen elemek*ben.
 A fotóesztétika is bizonytalan, a fotónéző is. _Hogyan is gondolkodik a befogadói _Ha fotókiállításon vagyunk, az mégiscsak más, mintha a Szépmű*vészeti Múzeumban lennék - mondja. Egy fotográfus mégiscsak más, mint egy_ festő - ezt is mondja. Egy fénykép mégiscsak más, mint egy festmény vagy egy szobor, vagy egy film. A fotóirodalom más, mint a ... Mégiscsak más! Hát hogyne volna más! Természetes, _hogy _más. Ezért fotóművészet, fotográ*fia, fotóirodalom.. Az emberek a "más" fogalmát itt a "kevesebb" tartalom*mal használják. Fotóművészetünk fölé emelik a "Többi"-t. Így áldoznak a "többi művészet mégiscsak más" tabujának. Pedig azok is bővelkednek művé*szetelméleti problémákban. Hogy mi köze van más esztétikáknak fotóművé*szetünkhöz? Sajnos elég sok.
 Fotóművészetünket - mint azt a fotónyelv fejlődésénél is láthattuk - a többi művészetek befolyásolják. Hibáik, félresiklásaik, bizonytalan nézeteik valami módon lecsapódnak nálunk is, labilizálják fotókultúránk helyzetét. _A többi művészettel türelmesebbek vagyunk, a fotóművészeti, fotóelméleti problémáinkkal pedig igazságtalanabbak _Miért nincs még határozott vélemé*nyünk a fotógrafikáról? Miért nincs a színes fényképezés esztétikájáról? Fo*tóink miért nem szólnak bele aktívan mindennapjainkba? Miért nem ismer*jük közönségünket? Mennyi, mennyi mért! Nem mondhatjuk persze, hogy ezek a kérdések nem jogosak, nem égetőek, de vegyük észre azt is, hogy gond*jaink, késéseink nem mindig fotókultúránk fajlagos eredetű hibái. Képletesen szólva: fényképművészetünk nem csupán a saját, hanem a többi művészetek keresztjével is terhelve indult a Golgota felé. Lehet, hogy néhány más művé*szet könnyeket hullat érte, de amazok aligha fogják észrevenni, hogy saját ke*resztjüket is velünk cipeltetik. Ezt nekünk kell észrevennünk. Nagyon.. sok megválaszolandó kérdésünk van. És nagyon sok kérdés felvetése is várat még magára. Ha sikerül lehámoznunk a többi művészetekről ránktapadt és a fotó*esztétikai szemléletünket bénító konvenciókat, ha nem áldozunk tabuiknak és a saját tabuinknak, akkor máris közelebb kerültünk saját problémáink meg*oldásához. Közelebb fotókultúránk megfelelőbb értelmezéséhez, egyben segí*téséhez is.

_A közönség rétegződése_​ 
 A nézőnevelésről tűnődve említettük, hogy az a néző, aki egy fo*tót a "nem értek hozzá" szavakkal illetne, olyan ritka, hogy szinte nincs is. Ismét a mítosz: a fotográfiához mindnyájan értünk. Közönségünkre az omni*potencia érzés jellemző a leginkább. A fotó irányába kifejtett mindenhatóság mindent-tudás. Még akkor is, ha szépítjük a tényeket. Fotóértő közönség kel*lene. Kéne, nagyon kellene - hányszor halljuk, hányszor mondjuk. S hány*szor büszkélkedünk! Például azzal, hogy kiállításainkat mind többen látogat*ják - pedig azzal kellene, hogy nagyobbik részük fotóértő befogadó. Ne azzal büszkélkedjünk, hogy klubjaink taglétszáma növekszik - azzal kellene, hogy az ott elhangzott előadásokat nemcsak meghallgatják, hanem meg is vitatják, utána néznek az elhangzottaknak, továbbgondolják képi élményeiket. Ne az*zal dicsekedjünk, hogy egyre többen vásárolnak fényképezőgépet és laborfel*szerelést - azzal: hogy nagyon kevesen rekednek meg az emlékkép, az �ara*nyospistike"-portré élvezése szintjén. És így tovább. Persze ezeknek is örül*hetünk. Örülünk is, mert _egyre több ember kerül kapcsolatba a fotográfiával, a fotóművészettel. _Tehát ezért is érdemes megoldani próbálni közös gondja*inkat, több oldalról vizsgálódni. Van kikre, van miért hatni. Viszont semmi*képp nem szabad túlértékelni ezeket a csírájában pozitív megnyilvánuláso*kat.
 Közönségünk egyik _szűk rétege a "_lám műértő vagyok!" látszatát keltő, hézagos ismeretű sznob. A tetszik-nemtetszik pólusok körül mozog egy _széle*sebb réteg: _tetszését vagy nemtetszését ritkán váltják ki a fotó valóságos érté*kei, hibái. Csupán egy _nagyon szűk réteg _foglalkozik komolyan a fotóművé*szettel. Rendszeresen látogatja a kiállításokat, szaklapokat olvas, és kitekintő anyagot. Hagyja, hogy neveljék, egyben önmaga is neveli befogadókészségét. A korábban jelenségátélő típusát lényegátélő alakítja, alakíttatja. A fotóértő befogadóvá válás sajnos a legtöbbször megreked a félkész közönségréteg szintjén. Főként azért, mert jó célképzettel, de rossz módszerrel történik ne*velése. Fotóesztétikánk számos kérdésben bizonytalan. Egy bizonytalan rend*szert pedig igen nehéz úgy közvetíteni, hogy azt a közönség olyan alapnak érezze, melyre majd építhet. Ezért _is létjogosult mindenféle lehetséges tudo*mányterület bevonása. _Nem áll olyan jól a fotóelmélet, hogy csak úgy odébb tegyünk valamely megközelítést, amit például a fotószemiotikával teszünk. Persze olyan jól sem áll, hogy fotószociológia címszó alatt olyan anyaghal*mazt írunk lapról-lapra, ami éppen a fotószociológia értékeit hamisítja, azzal, hogy nem az, aminek 1feltüntetik a fotógén gondolkodástól mentes szerzői.
 Közönségünk alakuló képzeteit számos elmélet dezorganizálhatja. Még*is megőrizhetik kritika nélkül a belőlük fakadó ismereteket, s jól bevésik em*lékezetükbe. Ebből lesz a sztereotípia. A cseppfolyós, vagy agresszív elméle*tekből azokat az információkat fogják átvenni, amelyeket erős emóciókkal fo*gadtak be, amelyek spontán ítéleteiket látszanak megerősíteni. Így támaszt*ják alá közönségünk szubjektív nézőpontjait. Ha a korábbi nézeteiket megerő*sítő új tapasztalatok kritikai sztereotípiává váltak, akkor még a _kreatív gon*dolatoknak is heroikus feladat áttörni a már kialakult kóros képzeteket. _Itt is a mentálhigiénia fontos kérdésébe ütközünk. Az elméletekkel megerősített, megideologizált spontán vélemények szilárd képződmények lesznek. Későbbi ítéletünket mindig rossz irányba fogják elmozdítani. Ezért különösen fontos, hogy az a fotóelmélet, amivel először találkozik a közönség, reális, megalapo*zott tartalmakat, nyitott kérdéseket, vállalt bizonytalanságokat és ne ex cathedrákat közöljön. Ez utóbbi lehetőség a fiatalok befogadásra nevelésénél aktuális elsősorban. A felnőtteknél legtöbbször csak a sztereotip, téves képze*tek átépítése, az átnevelés lehetséges.
 Fotóértő közönségről egyelőre nem beszélhetünk, hiszen közönségünk teljességét nem jellemezhetjük néhány lényegátélő nézőből kiindulva. Néző*ink zöme zárt sémák alapján ítéli meg a fotográfiákat. Mégis: közönségünknek eléggé nem becsülhető tulajdonsága, hogy fogékony, befolyásolható. Sőt, még ha nehezen is, de bevonható a fotóoktatásba. De sugalmazhatóságát ros*szul, vagy egyáltalán nem vesszük figyelembe. Vagy azért, mert nem a megfe*lelő képi és fogalmi anyagot igyekszünk átadni neki - s így a spontán ítéletét fixáljuk. Vagy megfelelőt adunk, de alkalmatlan lélektani feltételek között. Például száraz logikával akarjuk áttörni intenzív érzelmeibe ágyazott ítéletét.
 Paradoxonnak tűnik, mégis igaz: _legproblematikusabb közönségréte*günk _a fotográfusokból áll. Azok a befogadók, akik önmaguk is fényképez*nek. Mindent tudnak. Mindent tapasztaltak. Mindent jobban tudnak. Csodá*val határos módon nagyítják fel legkisebb észrevételeiket, megérzéseiket. Ér*veiket szinte isteni kinyilatkoztatásként terjesztik, talán mindjárt a Bibliából vették azokat, a holt-tengeri tekercsek is őket hivatottak igazolni. Önkritikai szellemük halvaszületett. Kritizálgató készségük túlburjánzó. Minden kákán azt a bizonyos csomót keresik. Ezek után - s "csatoljunk most vissza", és gondoljunk a protrékkal végzett sugalmazásos kísérletek eredményeire - nem szabadna csodálkozniuk, hogy nem találkoznak a befogadás esztétikai örömé*vel. Hogyan is örülhetnének, hiszen a fotókban felfedezett negatívumok vi*gyorognak vissza rájuk. Valójában indulataik, negatív értékítéletekben kifeje*zett hiányérzeteik: a csomók. Tudom persze, hogy fotós és fotós között _nagy _különbségek vannak. Tudom, hogy nem mindegyiküket bojkottálja az öröm*kereső magatartás mögött lüktető libido. De a többség, a nagy többség! Azok*ra gondolok, akiknek a tudatát betölti néhány géptípus, vagy fotótechnikai művelet; akik számára a fotókultúra elmélete nem létezik vagy a technikai
 ABC-nél ér véget; akik néhány esztétikai, vagy akár pszichológiai tabut dédel*getnek; akik meggyőzhetetlenek, bigottak; akik a modern jelző mögött csak azért is "másmilyenkelnek". Ne is soroljuk tovább. Közönségünk fotós rétegének sommás része ilyen.

_Fotóelmélet és integrációű_​ 
 A pontos közönség-paramétereket fotószociológiai vizsgálattal lehetne és kellene kimutatni. Hasonlóan fontos a fotóértő nagyközönség kinevelése. Hiszen tudjuk, a közönség befogadási folyamatában születnek újjá, élnek ismét a fotográfiák. Közönség nélkül nincs fotókultúra. Aki pedig szereti a fo*tóművészetet, annak nem lehet közömbös a fotókultúra sorsa. S ha így van, miért is ne igyekeznénk határozottabb elméleti alapokra helyezni. Ha viszont igyekszünk, különös dolgok történnek: _öröm helyett negligálási kísérletekbe ütközünk. _Az utóbbi időben itthon is számón törekvés van: közelítjük a fotót filozófiai, szociológiai, szemiotikai, pszichológiai, kibernetikai s egyéb olda*lakról (lám, mennyi lehetőségi). Ám még mielőtt megkísérelnénk befogadni az új gondolatokat, s egybevetnénk korábbi nézeteinkkel, továbbgondolnánk - agyunkban riadót fújnak a tabuk. S engedelmeskedünk parancsaiknak. Is*mételgetjük, hogy esztétizálás, tudományoskodás, s így tovább. És bizonyára hallottunk már ilyeneket is: szemiotizálás, pszichológizálás, s mennyi "csúf" dolog még.
 Amikor a közönség részéről fújnak riadót az új szemléletek ellen, akkor elnézőbbek lehetünk. Megérthetjük véleményét torzító rossz tapasztalatait. De amikor esztétáink, kritikusaink és klubjaink, szakköreink vezetői, és más vezetők, szerkesztők is "téves képzeteik láncait csörgetik" - akkor igazán le*het konfliktus-élményünk. Most megint nem a kivételekről van szó, mert azok itt is vannak. Hogyne lennének! Hanem azokról, akik a képekben, fotóiroda*lomban jelentkező új nézőpontokat - talán mert nem a saját véleményük reprodukciói azok - mielőtt "megrágnák", vissza-visszalapoznának az előző oldalakra - az esztétizál, filozofál, tudományoskodik stb. felkiáltással vétóz*zák meg. Noha éppen nekik kellene a fotósokhoz és a nézőkhöz alkalmas mó*don továbbítaniuk azokat. Talán így védelmezik jerikói falaikat, nehogy fel*harsogjanak a kürtök? De hát nem a Bibliában - a valóságban élünk...
 Fotóművészetünk legfontosabb feladata az emberi tudat, az érzelem és a gondolati világ alakítása az esztétikai megismerés öröme folyamatában. Ami*kor azt mondjuk, hogy _tudatfejlesztés, _akkor fölöttébb nehéz feladatot jelöl*tünk meg. Meghatározni könnyebb, mint megvalósítani. Nap mint nap újabb élményeket szerzünk. Pszichikumunk akkor végzi jól funkcióját, ha a betáp*lált ismeretet és élményanyagot úgy tudja mobilizálni, hogy a személyiség építően tevékenykedik. Cselekedeteit úgy irányítják pszichikus motívumai, hogy a valósághoz képes legyen megfelelően alkalmazkodni. A valós helyzetet tükröző pszichikus tartalmak olyan szerveződése szükséges, amely a valóságot hamisan tükröző, az alkalmazkodást nehezítő káros szemléletek: a tabuk, a mítoszok, a sztereotípiák ellen hat. Illetve ezeknek a fotókultúrában működő megfelelőire. A nagyfokú önmozgásra képes pszichikum téves képzetekből szerveződő szintézise hamisíthatja a valós fotóművészeti problémák meglátá*sát, nehezíti a tényleges gondok meglátását.
 A fotókultúra fejlődésének komoly segítője lehet egy megfelelő szemlé*letmád. Köztük döntő fontosságú a fotóművészeti folyamatokat értelmező elmélet. Egy _reális tartalommal telített fotóelmélet lehet csak képes a fotómű__vészeti valósághoz jól alkalmazkodó nézeteket és cselekvéseket motiválni. _Eb*ben a folyamatban valósulhat meg a fotóelméletek és a fotókultúra "gyakor*latának" szerves kapcsolata. Emeljük ki ennek három főbb mozzanatát. _Először: _a fotókultúra problémáit reálisan tükröző, a gondokra válaszolni pró*báló elméletet kell alkotni, majd megerősíteni. Ehhez közönségvizsgáló felmé*résekre, kísérletekre, egzakt és termékeny spekulatív módszerekre, adaptált tu*dományterületek bevonására van szükség_. Másodszor: _a nyitott gondolatvilágú elméletet hatékony érzelmi kísérettel kell közvetíteni a fotókultúra "terme*lőihez" és "fogyasztóihoz". Ehhez a pszichikum tulajdonságait közelebbről kell megismernünk, hogy sajátosságát figyelembe vehessük egy, korszerű fotó*elmélet betáplálásakor. _Harmadszor: _a nyitott rendszerű és megfelelő módon betáplált fotóelmélet állandó működését, hatni tudását lehetővé kell tenni. Ehhez pedig eleven vitákra, ankétokra, a fotóelmélet permanens művelésére, aktív fotózásra és fotóoktatásra van szükség.
 A leghatékonyabb beavatkozást a diszpozíciós jogú társadalmi szervek és intézmények, s azok vezetői eszközölhetik. Az ő munkájukat is segíthetné egy biztos alapozású, _alulról és __felülről is nyitott fotóelmélet. _Mindenkinek van feladata tehát. A vezetők, a fotósok és a befogadó közönség mellé kell a tudományoknak, köztük a pszichológiának felzárkóznia. Melléjük és értük. Nekünk az a legfontosabb feladatunk, hogy szakterületeinkről a fotóelmélet alapozását segítő gondolatokat közöljük. Azon kell munkálkodnunk, hogy kérdéseink révén a fotóművészet mindinkább társadalmi hatótényezővé vál*jék. Mindenáron arra kell törekednünk,.- hogy a fotóművészet az egyetemes kultúrába _integrálódjék.

Vége
_
_ <hr> _
*IRODALOM*​ A pszichológia új útjai. Bp. 1967.
Balázs Béla: 'A film. Bp. 1961.
Barkóczy I.-Putnoky J.: Tanulás és motiváció. Bp. 1967. 
Baudouin, Ch.: La catharsis. Psychanalyse de 1°art. Paris. 
Birkhoff, G.: Aesthetic Measure. Cambridge. 1933.
Brassai: Beszélgetések Picassoval. Bp. 1968.
Buda Béla: A közvetlen emberi kommunikáció szabályszerűségei. Bp. 1974.
Buda Béla: A tömegkommunikáció szociohigiénés jelentősége és szerepe. MRT TK. Bp. 1971.
Cohen-Seat-Alberoni: Vizuális információ és társadalom. MFTI. Bp. 1970. Kézirat.
Dollard, J.-Doob, L.-Miller, M.-Mowrer, 0.-Sears, R.: Frustration and agression. New Haven 1939.
Dracoulides, N.: Techniques surrealistes et expression inconsciente. Psycho*
analyse de l'artiste et de son oeuvre. 1952. 
Esztétikai kislexikon. Bp. 1969.
Eysenck, H.: The Psychology of Aesthetics. London. 1957.
Féjja Sándor: Az esztétikai élmény pszichológiája. Művészet. 1967. 5. sz. Féjja Sándor: Zen-buddhizmus és fotóművészet. Kritika. 1968.4. sz. Fotókörvezetés. (Szerk.: Réti Pál) NPI. Bp. 1969.
Fotólexikon. Bp. 1963.
Freud,.S.: Bevezetés a pszichoanalízisbe. Bp. én.
Gombrich, E.: Művészet és illúzió. Bp. 1972.
Gunzenháuser, R.: Aesthetisches Mass und ásthetische Information. Hamburg.
1962.
Hevesy Iván: A magyar fotóművészet története. Bp. 1958.
Hevesy Iván: Az egyetemes fotóművészet története. NPI. Bp. 1964. Horányi Béla: A mentálhygiéne jelentőségéről. Orvosi Hetilap. 1967. 24. sz. Jung, C.: Uber die Beziehungen der analytischen Psychalogie zum dichte*
rischen Kunstwerk. Zürich und Leipzig. 1932.
Koestler, A.: Habit and Originality. The of Creation. London. 1964. 
Leonhard, K.: Biológiai pszichológia. Bp. 1968.
Lukács György: Az esztétikum sajátossága. Bp. 1969.
Moles, A.: Information semantique et information esthétique. Párizs. 1958. Morris, D.: The Biology of Art. London. 1962.
Müller-Freienfels, R.: Die emotionalen Faktoren in Kunstgenissen. Stutt*
gart. 1923.
Művészetpszichológia. (Szerk.: Halász László) Bp. 1973. 
B. Nagy László: A látvány logikája. Bp. 1974. 
Nemes Károly: A filmművészet útján. Bp. 1969. Nyíró Gyula: Pszichiátria. Bp. 1961.
Pécsi József: A fényképező művészete. Bp. én.
Pereverzev, L.: Szisztema iszkussztva. Moszkva. 1966. 
Pietrasinski, Z.: A helyes gondolkodás pszichológiája. Bp. 1966. 
Taylor, I.: The Nature of the Creative Process. New York. 1959. 
Uj távlatok a pszichológiában. Bp. 1972.
Vigotszkij, L.: Művészetpszichológia. Bp. 1968. Woodworth-Schlosberg: Kísérleti pszichológia. Bp. 1966.

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu

*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Egyszerü fényképezőgépek házilagos tuningja*

Mit, és hogyan lehet kihozni egyszerű eszközökkel egy kis gépből. Makro, tele és egyéb nyalánkságok. 

A következõkben megpróbálom gondolataimat megosztani hasznos dolgokról, amelyeket ráadásul ingyen ki is próbálhatunk otthon. Csak egy kis idõ, türelem, és kísérletezési vágy szükséges hozzá.
Amit ide leírok, az saját tapasztalat egy �AOSTA DS3500� típusú fényképezõvel, az alábbi praktikák nem garancia hogy minden típussal ilyen hatékonyak, mint részemrõl tapasztaltam. A gép fõ sajátosságai, amit tudnunk kell:  Ø Nincs optikai zoom​ Ø 4x digitális zoom van csak​ Ø 3,5 MegaPixel áll rendelkezésünkre
Ø A makró pontosan 30 cm
Ø Szereti a sok fényt




 Az otthoni sufni-tunning elõször akkor pattant ki az agyamból, amikor rendrakás közepette rábukkantam a színházi látcsövemre, ami itt látható. Evvel 2,5-szörös "optikai húhát" értem el, de több mint a semmi. Le kellett csavarni az egyik lencsevédõ kupakot.




Azonnal kivittem a fényképezõt és a látcsövet a kertünkbe, és a digitális zoom-ot maxira állítottam (ekkor a TFT kijelzõn látom a pixelezésbõl, hogy éles lesz-e a kép), a látcsö fókuszát beállítottam az egyik fa tetején lévõ balkáni gerlére és a fényképezõ lencséje elé tartottam. Ekkor a digitális zoom-ot levettem 0-ra, és KATT! Az eredmény látszik. Ha használunk digitális zoom-ot, akkor a �fekete kör� környezetét ki lehet korrigálni, csak elhomályosodik a becélzott tárgyunk.




Ez az alábbi képen jól látszik. Ennek a 2,5x-es optikai zoomnak a beállítása elég macerás, mert nem elég, ha a szemünknek állítjuk be a fókuszt a látcsövön, ugyanis a �gép szeme� nem dioptriás, mint az enyém és után kell állítani. Ez sok idõ ahhoz, hogy a madár ne repüljön el a kedvünkre. A digitális zoom egy ellenõrzés amit vizsgálunk a kijelzõn, ha szemcsés, azaz �pixelhegyek�, akkor valószínû éles lesz a kivitel, és nem homálytenger. Ami ezután eszembe jutott, hogy ha megfordítom a kis látcsövet, akkor nagyítóként szuperál, tehát makrózni is biztosan jó lesz�






Mivel a gépet nem tervezték zoom-ra, így a közelítés szorzója egyenesen volt arányos a bemozdulás lehetõségével. Ugyanez volt a makrónál, amikor megfordítottam, és már nem közelített, hanem nagyító funkciót látott el. Mivel volt az elõképnek sötét része elég sok, így az autómatika világosított a képen, és a világos dolgok mind fehérek lettek, amin úgy tudtam korrigálni, ha a kitettséget (EXPOSURE) csökkentettem "-1"-re. 







Jobb volt a helyzet, amikor rátaláltam kis keresgélés után a lakásban nagyapám nagyítójára. Ez szép emberes (szovjet-méret) példány [szürke]... De rögtön utána elõkutattam anyám olvasó nagyítóját is[fekete].Ez már kisebb kapacitású, de még így is hasznos kellék. Ezeket a lencse elé tartva a makró táv egyre kisebb lett. Ha mindkét nagyítón keresztül egyszerre fotóztam, 3-4 cm volt a táv a céltárgytól. Tehát ami repül, vagy megijedhet, azaz élõlény, nos nem igazán lehet fényképezni, ezért virággal próbálkoztam.






Édesanyám virágoskertjében napsütés közben a puskapor virág bibéje is kevésbé mozdult be. Felhõs idõben gyakrabban, ekkor több a záridõ. Itt is digitális zoom-al ellenõriztem a készítendõ kép élességét, persze kezemet jól kitámasztva. Elkezdtem gondolkodni, vajon van-e még otthon lencsém, és rájöttem, hogy van hát. A padlásról lehoztam egy rossz diavetítõt, emejet gyorsan szétszedtem, és a legnagyobb lencséjét kivettem, kartonpapírból készítettem téglalap keretet neki, a két szélére ennek befõttes gumigyûrût helyeztem el, így akár mikor "felcsatolható" a lencse elé. Illusztráció a kókány kinézete miatt elmarad, de a végeredmény nem, ami vele készült.





Ez után a két nagyítóval együtt 3 lencse állt egyszerre a rendelkezésemre, amivel az alábbi fotó is készült. Ekkor már a makró távolsága alig volt 1 cm. A bemozdulás mértéke hihetetlen nagy volt csupán a szívveréstõl is, pedig kattintáskor még levegõt sem vettem. Jól látszik, kihangsúlyozódik az éles rész egy bizonyos síkban, és a többi igen nagy homályba vész. Ezért ekkora nagyítás csak kétdimenziós tárgyakra alkalmas fõleg. Elõnye viszont, hogy gyönyörûen elmosta a hátteret. 





Összegezve én amit legjobbnak találtam, az a két olvasónagyítón keresztüli 1,5 megapixeles, 4 cm-es távból való fényképezés. Ekkor nem takarom el a fényt a célponttól, így rövidebb a záridõ, és nem mozdul be olyannyira. Még itt is a felénk kidomborodott és közelebb levõ részek homályosak. Ezt látni is lehet a szitakötõ púpos hátán. De ez a nyerskép azért nekem "ott van a szeren" és a következõ fotópályázatra be is nevezek vele. Örülök, ha valakinek felkeltettem az érdeklõdését erre a házi praktikára. Sok sikert kívánok mindenkinek, ha ilyes fajta dologba belevág. 





Ezzel a témával kapcsolatos további tesztek, tanácsok, praktikák és sok-sok természetfotó található a honlapomon: http://takrisz.fw.hu
Takács Tibor 2005 aug. 26



Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Képek javítása Photoshop elements-el*

Szerszámosláda: (Tanne cikke) 

 Egyszerû lehetõségek és megoldások képeink hatásosabbá tételére.​ 
 Szabó Csilla képeire a képfórumon figyeltem föl. Csilla bevallottan kezdõ, egy egyszerû kompakt géppel fényképez, de ez cseppet sem akadályozza meg abban, hogy jó nézõpontot válasszon a témáihoz  Azért választottam egy kezdõ képeit illusztrációnak, hogy a többi most indulónak is kedvet csináljak...

 Alig van olyan fotó, amin egy kis digitális utómunkával ne lehetne javítani, legyen az akár technikai, akár kompozíciós kérdés. Mivel az egyszerûbb gépeken a beavatkozás lehetõsége korlátozott, illetve kezdõknél az ismeretek hiánya miatt fel sem merül, ezért nem marad más lehetõség, mint utólag egy képmanipuláló programmal hozzátenni amit lehet, vagy elvenni ami „fölösleges”. Ha nincs expozíció korrekciós lehetõség, (vagy van, de nem tudjuk mit is kéne korrigálni és miért), ha nem lehet eléggé közelmenni és rövid a zoom, vagy a kép eredeti oldalarányai nem megfelelõek, ha valami módon hangsúlyt akarunk adni a fõtémának, akkor marad az utólagos adjusztálás. A profik erre többnyire a Photoshop nevû programot használják, de kezdõ vagy akár haladó amatõröknek ez általában túl drága és bonyolult. Én egy szkennervásárlásnál mintegy tartozékként megkaptam a Photoshop Elements 2 nevû programot, ami megvásárolva is sokkal olcsóbb mint a nagytestvér és szinte mindent tud, amire egy amatõr fotósnak szüksége lehet, amennyiben nem akar kiadványszerkesztéssel foglalkozni. Ennek a programnak a segítségével szeretnék bemutatni néhány egyszerû fogást, amire gyakran szükség lehet és amivel megtehetjük elsõ lépéseinket egy új világban. Nem túlzás; amikor megnyitunk egy képet egy ilyen programban, akkor a korábban soha nem látott Határtalan Lehetõségek Birodalmába lépünk. Persze nem kell mindenkinek rögtön egy új virtuális világot építenie, mi egyelõre megelégszünk azzal, hogy a való világban készült képeinket egy kicsit jobbá, hatásosabbá tesszük. Késõbb mindenkinek az egyéni döntésétõl függ, hogy meddig hatol be ebbe a birodalomba.

Lássuk hát az elsõ felvételt!





 Megnyitás után hagyjunk egy kis idõt magunknak a „nézelõdésre”, figyeljük meg, hogy mi is a fõtéma, jó helyen van-e? Jók-e a tónusok, azokat a színeket látjuk-e, amiket szeretnénk, stb. Nálam általában elsõ lépés a vágás. Nem lehet minden képre alkalmazható általános szabályokat felállítani a vágás tekintetében (sem). Egyrészt hagyjunk el mindent, ami fölösleges, vagy zavaró, másrészt figyeljünk az arányokra a kép egésze és a fõtéma elhelyezkedése tekintetében. Vannak ezzel kapcsolatban szépen sorbaszedett szabályok, nekem eddig az vált be a legjobban, ha a megérzéseimre hagyatkoztam  Ez persze nem zárja ki, hogy kompozíciós tanulmányokat folytassunk, de én magam nem a szabályok szerint komponálok, legfeljebb utólag lehet ráhúzni egy-egy képemre bizonyos szabályokat, már ha valakinek ez fontos. Ezzel nem azt akarom mondani, hogy nem léteznek olyan törvényszerûségek, amiknek az alkalmazásával tetszetõsebb képek készíthetõk, hanem azt, hogy ezek nem kötelezõ érvényûek. Nem árt tisztában lenni velük, de ahogy egy felnõtt kézírása sem azonos a kisiskoláséval, úgy a gyakorlatban csiszolódott kompozíciós készség sem követi pontosan a szabályokat. Tehát: gyakoroljunk és tanuljunk!

Számomra az eredeti képhatárokkal kissé „bõbeszédûnek” tûnik a kép, ezért fölülrõl levágjuk a fölösleget. Elõ az ollóval, (Crop Tool a baloldali szerszámosládából), vagy egyszerûen lenyomjuk a "C" billentyût. 





Lenyomott bal egérgombbal, egy átlós mozdulattal elhelyezzük a mozgatható képhatárokat majd megint csak bal egérgombbal odavonszoljuk õket ahova szeretnénk. Ha sikerült rátalálnunk a megfelelõ beállításokra, akkor kipipálhatjuk a feladatot a jobb felsõ sarokban.









Ha netán elrontunk valamit, semmi gond, egy lépést visszaléphetünk a „Ctrl+Z” billentyûk lenyomásával, ha több lépésnyit akarunk visszalépni, akkor ezt is megtehetjük az „Undo History” palettán. Próbálkozzunk bátran, nem rontunk el véglegesen semmit, akárcsak a videojátékokban midig lehet elölrõl kezdeni!

A színek nagyjából rendben vannak, de mintha kicsit túlexponált lenne a kép. Ezúttal egy érdekes korrekciós megoldást választottam. Megnyitottam a „rétegek” palettát („Layers” a jobb felsõ sarokban) és megdupláztam a képet, majd a fölsõ réteget „multiply” módba tettem. A réteg megduplázása nagyon egyszerû, a rétegpalettán ráklikkelünk a képre, majd rávonszoljuk a „create new layer” ikonra a paletta alján. 
A „multiply” módot a paletta fölsõ szélén lévõ legördülõ menüben lehet beállítani.




Ez a mûvelet olyan eredménnyel jár, mintha két azonos diafilmet helyeznénk egymásra, csak itt az egyik fedettsége folyamatosan változtatható a jobb felsõ sarokban található „opacity” csúszka segítségével. Látható, hogy kellemesen megnõtt a kontraszt, anélkül, hogy a világosabb részek különösebben besötétedtek volna, a színek pedig teltebbek lettek. 
 
Ennyivel akár meg is elégedhetnénk, ha nem lennénk maximalisták, (de hát miért is ne lennénk a Korlátlan Lehetõségek Birodalmában) így aztán elõvesszük a jó öreg szerszámosládánkból a jó öreg szórópisztolyunkat, amit valami érthetelen okból ecset szimbólummal jelölnek. 




Ha lenyomjuk a „B” billentyût, elõjön magától és nem kell kotorásznunk a többi szerszám között. Elõször is töltsünk festéket a szórópisztolyba. Hagyjuk a pénztárcát és ne foglalkozzunk a boltok nyitvatartási idejével sem, az összes elképzelhetõ szín és festék ott van a gépünkben, és még néhány egészen elképzelhetetlen is. Nekünk most valami kellemes sötét levélzöld kellene, mert szeretnénk lemázolni néhány (a kép összhatásának a szempontjából) túlzottan világos levelet. Semmi gond, pár kattintással ez is megoldható – hát nem meglepõ? 
Vigyük a kurzort a szerszámosládánk alján található négyzetek fölé és válasszuk az alapesetben fekete színû („Set Foreground Color” nevû) négyzetet és klikkeljünk rá. Megjelenik egy „Color Picker” címû helyi menü és a kurzorunk átváltozik szemcseppentõvé. Ezúttal nem csepegtetni fogunk, hanem mintát venni. Ha bárhol a képen van olyan szín, amivel festeni akarunk, akkor mozgassuk oda a pipettánk hegyét és klikkeljük! Én most egy szép sötétzöld levélre klikkeltem. A pikkerben rögtön megjelent a választott szín, hát lehet ennél egyszerûbb? Ha nem tetszik, keverhetünk, vagy választhatunk másikat! Nekem tetszik, úgyhogy ráklikkelek az „OK” gombra és ez az OK azt okozza, hogy a választott szín betöltõdik a szórópisztolyba. Nem csöpög el, nem löttyen mellé, nem büdös és nem szárad be akkor sem, ha közben megiszom egy kávét. Ami azt illet, kávéért még a kávéfõzõhöz kell mennem és ott nem elég klikkelgetni, úgyhogy van még fejlesztenivaló!
Szóval választunk egy megfelelõ átmérõjû lágyperemû szórásképet, amit egy jobb klikktõl elõugró helyi menüben lehet beállítani és szép óvatosan, lágy mozdulatokkal, nem rányomva, mert kitörik a hegye – ja, az nem ennél van! - átfestjük azokat a leveleket, amik a kép szélén túl világosak és ezért elvonnák a tekintetet a lényegrõl. 





Egyesek szerint a lényeg nem látható és ebben van is igazság, de mi most a látható lényegre koncentrálunk. A menüsorban rengeteg opció beállítható, mi most „Multiply” módban és „20% Opacity”-vel dolgozunk, így egy-egy levélen többször is át kell mennünk (nem szó szerint!!!) és az átmérõt is midig az adott területhez igazítjuk. És már kész is!




Természetesen ez az átfogalmazás az én ízlésemet és hozzáállásomat tükrözi, de megkérdeztem Csillát és neki sincs ellenére. Ezen fölbátorodva kezelésbe vettem még néhány képét. Velem nehezebb dolga lett volna bárkinek is hasonló helyzetben, én sokkal önfejûbb vagyok nála...

Lássuk a következõt: 






Csilla itt azzal a kérdéssel fordult a Fotóvilág Képfórumának nagyérdemû közönségéhez, hogy vajon hogyan tudna kék eget varázsolni a fehér helyébe. Akkoriban senki nem válaszolt neki, pedig mindenki tudja, hogy varázsolásra a varázspálca való, a tájékozottabbak pedig azt is tudják, hogy eme szerszám nem csak a Harry Potter filmekben látható, hanem hol? Úgyvan, a mi kis szerszámosládánkban! Elõ vele hamar! („W” billentyû) 





Mielõtt ráklikkelnénk vele a fehér égbolt trületére, az opciók menüsorban töröljük ki a pipát a „Contiguous” feliratú négyzetbõl, nem kell az (most) oda! Ezzel elérjük, hogy minden olyan terület, amelyik színe megegyezik azzal amire a varázsvesszõvel suhintottunk, ki lesz jelölve. 







 Ha ezt elmulasztjuk, akkor csak az azzal összefüggõ területre vonatkozik a varázslat. Jöhet az ég befestése akár csíkosra is, ha akarjuk, de mi most nem akarjuk! Van egy érdekes szerszámunk, „Gradient Tool (G)” a neve, ez lesz most az égi meszelõnk. Szín is rendelhetõ hozzá, pontosan úgy, ahogy a szórópisztolyhoz is. Csakhogy itt nics egy darabka égkék sem a képen, ezt bizony kevernünk kell! Semmi gond! Hunyjuk be a szemünket és KÉPzeljük el, milyen is lenne az ideális égbolt. Most nyissuk ki a szemünket és a pikkerben a csúszkák és a kurzor segítségével keverjük ki a megfelelõ színt. Ezután lássuk be, hogy ennyire kék égbolt ma már a mesében sincs és tompítsunk rajta egy picit a hihetõség érdekében, különben kilóg a lóláb! Illesszük a kurzort a kép felsõ széléhez és (a bal gomb nyomvatartása mellett) egy merész lendülettel húzzuk le a kép közepéig, majd engedjük el és megtörténik a varázslat, az egünk gyönyörû átmenetes kék lett, mint a mesében, de ha jól választottunk színt, akkor mint a valóságban! Ha nem, akkor kezdjük elölrõl! A kijelölést úgy szüntethetjük meg, ha a varázspálcával ismét suhintunk egyet a kép fölött. Ha így nem sikerülne, akkor a kurzorral klikkeljünk az égbolt felületén. (Nem az igazin, hanem a monitoron természetesen  Ha a net-en akarjuk használni a képet, akkor a fájl legördülõ menüjében használjuk a „Save for Web” opciót, egyébként a „Save As” TIFF opcióját. Több helyet foglal ugyan, de minõségi tárolást biztosít értékes munkánknak. 






A harmadik kép már nem jelenthet gondot, gyakorlott Photo-s*t*oppolók lettünk! 




Követjük a bevált fogásokat és újakkal is kísérletezük. Az már bevált, hogy először is elképzeljük, hogy mit akarunk látni a kész képen. Csukjuk hát be a szemünk és képzelődjünk! Én azt KÉPzelem, hogy egy sugárzóan fényes aranypagodát látok egy sugárzóan zöld fával. Hát akkor LÁSSUK!
Először is jól megvágjuk, már csak megszokásból is. Ezután a kedvenc rétegduplázásom következik és mivel a jóból sohasem elég, hát most triplázok. Most trükközünk egy kicsit, hogy némi atmoszférát vigyünk a képbe. Aktivizáljuk a középső réteget (rákattintunk a rétegpalettán), majd előhívjuk a „Filters” legördülőmenüt és próbálunk nem elveszni benne. A Végtelen Lehetőségek Birodalmában ez egy reális veszély. Megkeressük a „Gaussian Blur” feliratú ablakot és duplán ráklikkelünk. A felugró menüben addig tologatjuk a csúszkát, míg meg nem unjuk. Ekkor OK! Most jön a varázslat, addig tologatjuk az opacity csúszkákat és váltogatjuk a normál és multiply módokat, míg a kívánt eredményt el nem érjük. Ha már így belejöttük, az eget átfestjük feketére a drámaibb hatás végett és itt-ott világosítunk egy kicsit a zöldeken és a sárgákon (Dodge Tool; "O" bill.), mert azt is lehet. És ha már lehet... Amikor úgy gondoljuk, hogy a legközelebb vagyunk ahhoz a képhez, amit elképzeltünk, gyorsan egyesítjük a rétegeket (Flatten Image) és elmentjük a képet, nehogy elrontsuk. 






Hát ilyen egyszerû. Az a lényeg, hogy az elsõ száz kudarcnál ne vágjuk bele a baltát a monitorba, a billentyûzet sokkal olcsóbb. Utána már menni fog, mintha mindig is ezt csináltuk volna. Jó eredményeket akkor kaphatunk, ha a képzeletünk határozza meg, milyen szûrõt vagy effektet használjunk, nem pedig az éppen megtalált szûrõ, vagy effekt, hogy mit is kellene beleképzelnünk a végeredménybe.
Sok sikert kívánok minden kísérletezõnek!

Köszönet Szabó Csillának, hogy rendelkezésre bocsátotta a képeit és elviseli, hogy a végsõ kialakításban az én elképzeléseim érvényesüljenek. Csillának egyébként már saját honlapja is van, ami itt érhetõ el: http://szcsillllla.freeweb.hu/

Kiss Tanne István

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu

*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotózás és jog - 1.rész*

*Személyiségi jogok* *és a fotózás *

Az ember személyiségének polgári jogi védelmét a személyhez fûzõdõ jogok hivatottak biztosítani. E jogok az egyén magánszférájának határait vonják meg, s arra szolgálnak, hogy az egyéni önmegvalósítás e privát területét illetéktelenül senki ne háborgassa. A személyiségi jogok sérelmére az egyén fõszabály szerint bárkivel szemben hivatkozhat, és megsértésük esetén - mint arra az alábbiakban részletesebben is kitérünk - számos jogorvoslati lehetõséggel élhet a jogában sértett személy.







Fontos szabály, hogy a személyiségi jogok néhány kivételtõl eltekintve csak személyesen érvényesíthetõk. A kivételek közé tartoznak a 14 év alatti gyermekek, illetve belátási képességgel nem rendelkezõ személyek, akik helyett törvényes képviselõjük gyakorolja személyhez fûzõdõ jogaikat (ezen személyek saját nyilatkozata tehát semmis). Az ismeretlen helyen távol lévõ személyek nevében hozzátartozójuk vagy – ha ilyen van – hivatalos gondnokuk élhet a személyiségi jogi jogosultságokkal.

A fentiekbõl is kitûnik, hogy a személyiségi jogok mennyire szorosan kötõdnek az egyénhez. Felmerülhet a kérdés: vajon mi történik a személyiségi jogokkal az ember halála után? A jog válasza viszonylag egyszerû: mindaddig, amíg a személyiség emléke fennmarad, bizonyos személyiségi jogok is érvényesíthetõk maradnak, ezeket nevezzük kegyeleti jogoknak. E jogokat nem találjuk meg a jogszabályban nevesítve , az általános szabály szerint az elhunyt személy hozzátartozói illetve mindenki más, akit az elhunyt végrendeleti juttatásban részesített, jogosult fellépni az elhunyt emlékének megsértése esetén. (Amennyiben az elhunyt jó hírnevének sérelme egyben a közérdeket is sérti - például egy híres személy emlékének meghamisítása esetén – a fellépésre az ügyész is jogosult). A bírói gyakorlatban a kegyeleti jogoknak különösen két csoportja érvényesül: egyrészt a meghalt személy jó hírnevének, becsületének, emberi méltóságának védelme, másrészt a végtisztesség megadásával és az elhunyt síremlékének háborítatlanságával kapcsolatos jogi védelem.

A személyiségi jogaiban sértett személynek kiterjedt polgári jogi szankciórendszer áll rendelkezésére, így egy személyiségi jogi perben a sértett a jogsértés bírósági megállapításán túl kérheti, hogy a bíróság kötelezze a jogsértõt a jogsértõ cselekmény azonnali abbahagyására, valamint tiltsa el a további jogsértéstõl, illetve - saját költségén - állítsa helyre a jogsértést megelõzõ állapotot. Emellett a jogsértést elkövetõ személy kötelezhetõ arra is, hogy nyilatkozattal vagy más megfelelõ módon adjon elégtételt, és hogy szükség esetén a jogsértõ részérõl vagy költségén az elégtételnek megfelelõ nyilvánosságot biztosítsanak. A bíróság a jogsértéssel elõállott dolog megsemmisítésére, illetve annak jogsértõ mivoltától történõ megfosztására is kötelezheti a jogsértõt.

Mindezeken túl, amennyiben a jogsértés következtében a sértett kárt is szenvedett, természetesen kártérítést is követelhet. Ilyen módon a károsult mind vagyoni (azaz a vagyonában beállott tényleges értékcsökkenésben, elmaradt haszonban, illetve a jogsértés folytán felmerült költségekben és kiadásokban megtestesülõ), mind nem vagyoni (erkölcsi jellegû, az emberi személyiség testi vagy lelki életminõségének hátrányos megváltozásából eredõ) kárának megtérítését kérheti.
A polgári törvénykönyv nem nevesíti az összes személyhez fûzõdõ jogot. A legtipikusabb jogokat kiemeli ugyan, de külön kimondja a jogszabály, hogy a személyhez fûzõdõ jogok (általában is) a törvény védelme alatt állnak. 

Ezen általános bevezetés után foglalkozzunk egy kicsit részletesebben a cikkünk szempontjából leginkább érintett személyiségi joggal, a képmáshoz fûzõdõ joggal. A szabály viszonylag egyszerû: a személyhez fûzõdõ jogok megsértését jelenti más képmásával való bármilyen visszaélés. Ilyennek minõsül a törvény szerint mindenekelõtt a képmás engedély nélküli nyilvánosságra hozatala.
A szûkszavú jogszabályi rendelkezést a bírói gyakorlat töltötte meg tartalommal. Ez alapján a következõ fontosabb elveket kell figyelembe venni: 
- „képmásnak” minõsül a személy bármilyen technikával, felismerhetõ, azonosítható módon történõ képi megjelenítése; 
- a „nyilvánosságra” hozatal fogalmát tágan kell értelmezni, ide tartozik a bármilyen technikával történõ sokszorosítás, forgalmazás, illetve a felvétel illetéktelen személynek történõ átadása, azaz gyakorlatilag minden olyan cselekmény, amelynek eredményeképp a felvétel nyilvánosságra kerül;
- a nyilvánosságra hozatalhoz történõ hozzájárulás nincs alakisághoz (pl. írásbeli formához) kötve, az akár szóban, akár ráutaló magatartással is megadható (pl. olyan rendezvényre történõ belépéssel, ahol jól látható helyen - vagy akár a részvételi jegyen - fel van tüntetve, hogy a rendezvényrõl a nyilvánosságnak szánt felvétel készül);
- a hozzájárulásnak ugyanakkor mindig kifejezettnek kell lennie (önmagában az a tény, hogy a jogosult észleli, hogy róla a strandon fényképfelvétel készült, nem jogosítja fel a fotóst a felvétel nyilvánosságra hozatalára);
- a nyilvánosságra hozatalhoz történõ hozzájárulást azonban sohasem szabad a jogosult terhére kiterjesztõen értelmezni, mindig a felvételt készítõ és a felvételen szereplõ személy kapcsolatának, a társadalmi szokásoknak, illetve az eset összes körülményeinek alapos vizsgálata után dönthetõ csak el a megadott engedély konkrét tartalma. Így például egy közös nyaraláson készült csoportképen - a fotózás tudatában – szereplõ személy nem hivatkozhat személyiségi jogainak megsértésére, ha a fotós baráti körében bemutatja a képet. Ugyanakkor a felvétel szereplõje alappal tiltakozhat ugyanezen felvétel sajtóban - akár jelen lapban mint képbírálatra beküldött fotó, akár egy nyilvánosan hozzáférhetõ weboldalon - történõ bemutatása vagy például reklmámcélú felhasználása ellen;
- korábban megadott hozzájárulás alapján felhasznált kép újbóli, ezúttal hozzájárulás nélküli nyilvánosságra hozatala sértheti a személyiségi jogokat. Célszerû tehát minden újabb nyilvánosságra hozatal elõtt kikérni a jogosult engedélyét, megjelölve az újabb közlés körülményeit is, hiszen elképzelhetõ, hogy akár a jogosult saját, akár a nyilvánosságra hozatal megváltozott körülményeire tekintettel már nem adná meg az engedélyt. Persze az sem kizárt, hogy elõre kér a fotós engedélyt több nyilvánosságra hozatalra. Ilyenkor érdemes írásos szerzõdést kötni (tipikus példa a fotómodellek esete);
- fontos eljárási szabály, hogy a fenti hozzájárulás meglétét mindig annak kell bizonyítania, aki a más képmását nyilvánosságra hozza (fontosabb esetekben tehát célszerû a hozzájárulást írásos formában kérni).

Cikkünket egy, a fotózással összefüggõ elképzelt személyiségi jogi jogsértés ismertetésével zárjuk. (Mint ahogy az állatorvosi ló sem létezik a valóságban, így elképzelt jogesetünk is kissé erõltetett, de remélhetõleg hozzájárul a személyiségi jogok gyakorlati mûködésének jobb megértéséhez.) Fõhõsnõnk csinos fiatal hölgy, aki olyan sikerrel vesz részt a világszépe-választáson, hogy végül az õ fejére kerül a korona. A sajtóban egy hónap múltán néhány olyan fotó lát napvilágot, melyen az újdonsült világszépe egy medence mellett napozik, meglehetõsen hiányos öltözékben. A szépségversenyre történõ benevezésekor természetesen minden pályázó nyilatkozott arról, hogy róla nem készültek aktfotók, és tudomásul vették a jelentkezõk, hogy amennyiben ennek ellenkezõje bizonyosodik be, meg kell válniuk a koronától, valamint a díjjal járó minden egyéb juttatástól. Bár a hölgy némi nyomozás után kideríti, hogy néhány éve egy saját kertjébe belopakodó lesifotós készítette az utóbb híressé vált sorozatot, mindhiába, mivel a fotó bizonyíthatóan valódi, és hõsünket ábrázolja, ezért szerzõdése szerint elveszti a szépségkirálynõi címet és az azzal járó luxusautót, valamint a kétéves szerzõdést egy világhírû modellügynökséggel. A történtek nyomán hõsnõnket võlegénye elhagyja, mire a hölgy depresszióba esik, és gyógykezelésre lesz szüksége. Mint fentebb láttuk, a felvételek engedély nélküli elkészítésével a paparazzo megsértette a szépségkirálynõ képmásának nyilvánosságra hozatalához fûzõdõ személyiségi jogát, így a hölgy - miután depresszióját kiheverte - pert indíthat a fotós ellen. Egy ilyen eljárás során vélhetõleg a következõ szankciókkal számolhat a lesifotós:
- a bíróság a felvételek, illetve a negatívok, mint „ jogsértéssel elõállott dolgok” megsemmisítésére kötelezi a fotóst,
- a fotóst, illetve a fotókat leközlõ magazint nyilvános elégtétel adására kötelezheti a bíróság.
- A fotós az immár exszépségkirálynnek okozott vagyoni kárt meg kell térítse, így köteles megfizetni a fõhõsünk vagyonában elõállott beállott csökkenést (azaz a luxusautó árát), az elmaradt hasznot (gondoljunk a modellügynökséggel kötendõ kétéves szerzõdésre), valamint minden olyan költséget és kiadást, ami a jogsértéssel összefüggésben felmerült (adott esetben akár a gyógykezelés költségét is),
- A jogsértés egyértelmû következménye a sértett lelki életének hátrányos megváltozása is, így vélhetõen a bírósg által megállapított, ezen hátránnyal arányos összegû nem vagyoni kárt is meg kellene a fotósnak térítenie.

A személyhez fûzõdõ jogok alapjai, valamint a kapcsolódó szankciórendszer fenti rövid ismertetését követõen - sorozatunk következõ részében - a képmás nyilvánosságra hozatalához fûzõdõ személyiségi jog határairól, valamint a közterületre, közszereplõkre vonatkozó és egyéb korlátairól szólunk.

Dr. Szinger András 

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotózás és jog - 2.rész*

*A fotózás jogi kérdései 2.*

Elõzõ számunkban röviden összefoglaltuk a személyiségi jogok jogszabályi kereteit, illetve áttekintettük a természetes személyek képmásához fûzõdõ személyiségi jog alapvetõ jellemzõit. Mostani írásunk e jog határairól szól, azaz azokról az esetekrõl, amikor egy személy képmását (is) tartalmazó felvétel elkészítéséhez, illetve publikálásához – nyilvánosságra hozatalához – nem kell engedélyt kérnünk az érintett személytõl.
Vegyük sorra, tehát a jog által engedett kivételeket, az egyszerûbbtõl a hosszabb magyarázatot követelõ esetek irányába haladva. 

*1.* 
Az eltûnt (ismeretlen helyen távol lévõ) személyek képmásának nyilvánosságra hozatalára az illetékes hatóság engedélyt adhat. Ez esetben nem kell a publikálásra a személyiségi jogokat ilyenkor általában érvényesítõ hozzátartozóktól, illetve az eltûnt személy hivatalosan kirendelt gondnokától külön engedélyt kérni. Az engedélyt e körben az eltûnt személy felkutatását vagy körözését elrendelõ hatóság adja meg. Az eltûnt személy jogának ily módon történõ korlátozására csak nyomós közérdekbõl vagy méltányolható magánérdekbõl kerülhet sor. (Tipikusan ez a helyzet az amerikai filmekbõl ismert tejesdobozokkal, amelyek oldalán eltûnt személyek fényképeit tekinthetjük meg reggelizés közben.) 

*2.* 
A fenti esethez hasonlóan a súlyos bûncselekmény miatt büntetõeljárás alatt álló személyekrõl készült felvételek is nyilvánosságra hozhatók hatósági engedély alapján. (Ilyen esetben az a hatóság adja meg az engedélyt, amelyik elõtt a büntetõeljárás folyamatban van, és az engedély megadásának alapja szintén csak nyomós közérdek (pl. a gyanúsított elfogása) vagy nyomós magánérdek kell, hogy legyen. E hatósági engedély alapján lehet pl. az írott vagy az elektronikus sajtóban a bûncselekménnyel vádolt személyek képmását közzétenni. 

*3.* 
A képmással való rendelkezési jog alóli leglényegesebb kivétel a nyilvános közszereplés alkalmával készült felvétel. A jogszabály szerint ugyanis a nyilvános közszereplés esetén nem kell engedélyt kérni a felvétel elkészítéséhez és nyilvánosságra hozatalához. Ez az általános törvényi megfogalmazás persze számos gyakorlati kérdést vet fel. 
Az elsõ ilyen kérdés az, hogy milyen megnyilvánulás minõsül nyilvános közszereplésnek. A jogirodalom álláspontja szerint a társadalom életét általában befolyásoló, akár az országos, akár helyi viszonyok alakulását meghatározó, vagy ilyen célzattal létrejött nyilvános rendezvényeken, eseményeken történõ szereplés tekinthetõ közszereplésnek. Tipikusan ilyen a kulturális, társadalmi, politikai rendezvényeken, gyûléseken történõ felszólalás, nyilvános szerepvállalás. Közszereplõ ez esetben bárki lehet, ez a minõsítés nem kötõdik semmilyen formális társadalmi vagy jogi státushoz (pl. parlamenti vagy önkormányzati képviselõi mandátumhoz, köztisztviselõi szolgálati viszonyhoz stb.). A közszereplés tényét tehát pusztán a köz érdekében való megszólalás, szerepvállalás alapozza meg. De vajon kiterjed-e az engedélykérés alóli törvényes mentesítés, a nyilvános közszereplés alkalmával aktívan szerepet vállaló – például megnyilatkozó, vagy egyéb módon, pl. egy zászló kitûzésével, lobogtatásával vagy akár meggyújtásával, transzparens hordozásával stb. tevékenyen közremûködõ – személyek mellett a puszta résztvevõkre, akik csak „passzív módon” vannak jelen az eseményen? Erre a kérdésre már nehezebb egyértelmû választ adni. A jogirodalomban két felfogás is létezik, az egyik szerint amennyiben egy esemény nyilvános közszereplésnek minõsül, akkor gyakorlatilag minden azon – akár aktív, akár passzív módon – részt vevõ személyrõl készíthetõ engedélye nélkül felvétel, és ez nyilvánosságra is hozható. Egy másik, árnyaltabb felfogás további megkülönböztetést tesz a passzív résztvevõk csoportján belül is. Eszerint nem mindegy, hogy valaki valamilyen közfeladat érdekében, vagy valamilyen érték közvetítésébõl akár passzív módon is részt vállalva – azaz jelenlétével valamely társadalmi vélemény mellett nyilvánosan kiállva – vesz részt egy ilyen eseményen, vagy puszta érdeklõdõként, megfigyelõként. Ez utóbbi álláspont gyakorlati érvényesítése igen nehéz, hiszen nem feltétlenül látszik például egy politikai gyûlésen a tömegben álló személyrõl, hogy õ most értéket közvetít, vagy pusztán – pl. akár politológusként vagy szociológusként – szemlélõdik. Ilyenkor mindenesetre az a tanács adható, hogy a valóban csak a helyszínen álldogáló, nem jelvényekkel, zászlókkal dekorált személyekrõl inkább ne készítsünk portré jellegû felvételeket engedélyük nélkül. 
Eljutottunk oda tehát, hogy a közszereplõkrõl bizonyos feltételekkel készíthetõk felvételek engedélyük nélkül is. Arra a fontos körülményre azonban tekintettel kell lennünk, hogy a jogszerûen elkészített felvétel nyilvánosságra hozatalának módja is sértheti az illetõ személyhez fûzõdõ jogait. Egy 1997-es esetben például egy újság közölt egy fotót, amely Horthy Miklós kenderesi újratemetésén készült. A helyszínen megjelent „sértettünk” is, méghozzá a Horthy-korszakot idézõ, ezáltal feltûnést keltõ öltözetben. Tény, hogy egyéni, szokatlan öltözködésével valamilyen értéket, véleményt kívánt e a személy közvetíteni, ezáltal közszereplést vállalt egy nyilvános eseményen, így a fotózáshoz nem kellett tõle hozzájárulást kérni. Ám a sérelmezett fotón csak annyi volt látható, hogy a „sértett” díszmagyarban elhalad egy temetõ kerítése mellett, azaz nem derült ki a közszereplés jellege és ténye. Így jogsértõnek bizonyult a felvétel nyilvánosságra hozatala, mely ráadásul – a sajtó- vagy a véleménynyilvánítás szabadságával nem indokolhatóan – csak azt célozta, hogy a „sértettet” nevetségessé tegye, így sértette az emberi méltósághoz fûzõdõ jogot is. 

*4.* 
Sokszor felmerül a képmáshoz fûzõdõ személyiségi joggal kapcsolatban az a kérdés, hogy az utcán, egyéb nyilvános helyen készített felvételen szereplõ személyeknek (pl. járókelõknek) sérül-e bármilyen joguk a felvétel engedélyük nélkül történõ elkészítésével, illetve nyilvánosságra hozatalával. A bírói gyakorlat e kérdéssel kapcsolatban alakította ki az ún. tömegfelvétel fogalmát. Eszerint a képmás nyilvánosságra hozatalának tilalma nem vonatkozik a nyilvános eseményekrõl, rendezvényekrõl, táj- és utcarészletekrõl készült felvételekre, amikor tehát az ábrázolás módja nem egyéni, amikor a felvétel összhatásában örökít meg a nyilvánosság elõtt lezajlott eseményeket. Az elv viszonylag egyszerû, gyakorlati példák hosszú sorát lehetne itt felvonultatni: fénykép elkészítése esetén ugyanúgy nem kell engedélyt kérni a bécsi Belvedere lépcsõin üldögélõ turistáktól, mint a Stefansdom sarkánál egy babakocsit a képbe betoló narancssárga hajú punk fiatalasszonytól, vagy egy rockkoncerten az elsõ sorokban kivehetõ arcvonások tulajdonosaitól.
Ugyanakkor a kivétel alól is van kivétel. A bírói gyakorlat szerint ugyanis a fent meghatározott tömegfelvételek esetén a nyilvánosságra hozatalhoz a felvételen ábrázolt személy hozzájárulására van mégis szükség, ha – az összes körülményre tekintettel – megállapítható a felvétel egyedisége, egyéni portré jellege. Ilyen megállapítást tett a bíróság például egy 1982-es esetben, ahol is a felperes látogatóként részt vett a Macskabarátok és Tenyésztõk Országos Egyesülete által Budapesten rendezett macskakiállításon. Bár a kiállításon jelen lévõ kamerákat mindenki láthatta, a felvételek célja nem volt világos a látogatók számára. A felvételeket aztán egy szatirikus kisjátékfilmben használták fel, melyben egy, a macskák szaporodásával kapcsolatos részben a felperesrõl felvett közelkép is szerepel. Egy ilyen esetben természetesen nem nyilvános közszereplésrõl van szó, és bár a körülmények a tömegfelvétel elkészítésére módot adtak volna, az ilyen módon elkészített, majd felhasznált közelkép engedély nélkül sértheti a személyhez fûzõdõ jogot. 
Végül, a személyiségi jogok és a fotózás összefüggéseirõl szóló fejtegetésnek mintegy összefoglalásaként megosztanék a kedves olvasókkal egy néhány hónapja velem megtörtént esetet. Felkeresett egy fotós ismerõsöm, hogy jogi tanácsot kérjen tõlem. Egy nagy múltú, kerthelyiséggel rendelkezõ vendéglátó egység nyár végi végleges bezárása kapcsán nyilvános „záróestet” tartottak, melyen õ fotózni szeretett volna, természetesen a tulajdonos beleegyezésével. Kérdése arra irányult, hogy mit kell tennie ahhoz, hogy az ott készülõ felvételeket jogszerûen publikálhassa. Minden eshetõséget végiggondolva végül is azt a tanácsot adtam neki, hogy a bejáratnál jól látható helyre ragasszon ki egy figyelmeztetõ feliratot, miszerint az eseményrõl fotók fognak készülni, és akit ez zavar, jelezze a fotósnak. (És lehetõleg a felirat is szerepeljen legalább egy-két képen, a késõbbi bizonyíthatóság miatt.) Mivel egy nyilvános eseményrõl volt szó - közszereplésnek azért ez nemigen minõsül -, a tömegfelvételek elkészítéséhez természetesen nem kellett neki engedélyt kérnie, ugyanakkor az egyedi portrék – ilyenként képzelhetõ el például a forgatagból kiemelt, a poharát búsan szorongató törzsvendég, vagy a sörcsaptól meghitten búcsúzkodó pultoslány képe – viszont a fentiek szerint engedélykötelesek. A bejáratnál kitett figyelmeztetés ellenére belépõ személyekrõl azonban feltehetõ, hogy a belépéssel mint ráutaló magatartásukkal ezt az engedély megadják. Ilyen esetben elvárható, hogy aki mégsem kíván szerepelni egyedi képeken, az a felirat figyelmeztetése alapján külön tiltsa ezt meg a fotósnak.

dr. Szinger András

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotózás és jog - 3.rész*

*Mobilfényképezni tilos?*​ 
*A mobiltelefonok nyilvános használatára eddig fõleg az illem és az etika szabályai vonatkoztak: koncert, színházi elõadás, mozielõadás, éttermi vacsora közben nem illik használni ezeket az eszközöket. Az egyre modernebb készülékek azonban mind több olyan szolgáltatást nyújtanak, amelyek adott esetben a puszta illetlenségen túlmenõ galibát okozhatnak nekünk vagy másoknak. Az egyik példa erre a hangos SMS-szolgáltatás automatikus mûködése érzékeny környezetben, de maradjunk most lapunk témájánál: lehetnek-e jogi következményei a mobiltelefonba épített fényképezõgép használatának?*

Elõször is tisztázzunk egy alapvetõ kérdést: a telefonba épített kamera használata jogi szempontból semmiben nem különbözik az egyéb digitális vagy akár analóg fényképezõgépek használatától, tehát az alábbi sorok értelemszerûen vonatkoznak minden fényképezõgép-használatra. Hogy mégis a mobilkamerák megjelenése kapcsán íródik ez a cikk, annak az az oka, hogy ezek a fényképezõgépek egyrészt nagyon aprók, és használatuk teljesen rejtve maradhat (telefonálásnak, SMS-küldésnek vagy a telefon általános jellegû szabadidõs nyomkodásának álcázva), másrészt az elkészült képek – újabban akár mozgóképként is – azonnal továbbíthatók a GSM-hálózaton belül. E két tulajdonság már könnyen visszaélésre csábíthatja a készülékek tulajdonosát. Lássuk, milyen következményekkel járhat a telefon rossz helyen és rossz idõben történõ “elkattintása”.

Nos, nem feltétlenül kell jogásznak lenni ahhoz, hogy belássuk, a képmáshoz fûzõdõ jog mellett az emberi méltósághoz, a magánszféra (“privacy”) háborítatlanságához fûzõdõ jog is egyértelmûen sérülhet, ha például egy iskolai vagy uszodai öltözõben vagy más hasonló helyen készítünk indiszkrét fotókat: hasonló esetekkel tele van a nemzetközi on-line és off-line sajtó (http://www.wired.com/news/business/0,1367,57692,00.html; ). De mi a helyzet egy utcán készített képpel?

A képmás a hatályos adatvédelmi törvény értelmében _személyes adatnak_ minõsül, amelynek tárolása engedélyköteles adatkezelést valósít meg: “A törvényi meghatározások alapján egyértelmû, hogy a képfelvevõ, -rögzítõ berendezések által felvett és tárolt felvételek – amennyiben azon a személyek felismerhetõk, azonosíthatók – személyes adatokat tartalmaznak, ezért az ilyen berendezések mûködtetése adatkezelésnek minõsül” – áll az általános ombudsman 2001. szeptemberi tájékoztatójában (http://www.ombudsman.hu/adatved/magyar/kamera.rtf ). Péterfalvi Attila adatvédelmi ombudsman kifejezetten a mobilkamerák ügyében is vizsgálódik, mióta egy mobilcég hirdetésében (http://www.jogiforum.hu/hirek/9777 ) arra buzdította a felhasználókat, hogy az ellenkezõ nem vonzó külsõségekkel ellátott képviselõit örökítsék meg, és MMS-ben küldjék el barátaiknak. Az adatvédelmi biztos a vizsgálat eredményét megelõlegezendõ szintén felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy az ilyen felvételek elkészítése és továbbítása az érintettek engedélye nélkül jogellenes adatkezelésnek minõsülhet.

Fontos hangsúlyozni azt is, hogy nemcsak önmagában a képmás minõsül személyes adatnak, de például az ember egészségi állapota is: egy rejtett módszerrel készített “leleplezõ” felvétel sértheti e szempontból is adott személyt.

A természetes személyt, az embert persze nem csupán “adatalanyként”, hanem “személyiségként” is védelemben részesítik a törvények. Emiatt a képmással való visszaélés jogi szabályozása többszintû, az említett adatvédelmi szabályok mellett a sorozatunk nyitó darabjaiban részletesen tárgyalt _személyhez fûzõdõ jog _is érvényesül. E körben ismét utalunk arra, hogy a polgári jogi személyiségvédelem nem korlátlan: a közszereplõk és a táj-, utcarészleteken, illetve “tömegfelvételeken” (pl. koncert) véletlenszerûen szereplõ személyek _személyiségi_ jogai nem sérülnek a meghatározó bírói gyakorlat szerint az ilyen felvételek engedély nélküli elkészítésekor. Véleményem szerint a jogbiztonságot csökkentené, zavarná, ha ugyanazon felvétel megítélése ugyanazon szereplõ szempontjából eltérõ lenne adatvédelmi szempontból és személyiségi jogi szempontból, valószínûnek tartom tehát, hogy a bírói gyakorlat a személyiségi joggal összefüggésben évtizedek alatt kiérlelt elveit alkalmazni lehet adatvédelmi szempontból is.

Mindezt a fejtegetést a gyakorlat szempontjából összegezve: a nem kifejezetten egy adott személy portrészerû kiemelésére törekvõ nyilvánosan készült felvétel – még ha mobiltelefon-kamerával készül is – nem feltétlenül és automatikusan sérti az adott személy személyiségi, illetve adatvédelemmel összefüggõ jogait.

Érdekességként említjük, hogy az iszlám országokban a fennálló szigorú vallási elõírások gyakorlatilag kizárják a kamerás mobiltelefonok nyilvános használatát: Szaúd-Arábiában például egyenesen megtiltották a kamerás mobiltelefonok forgalmazását, miután kiderült, hogy alkalmasak arra, hogy nõkrõl titokban készítsenek felvételeket, az Egyesült Arab Emirátusokban pedig pénzbírságra büntettek egy férfit, aki egy étteremben ebédelõ hölgyekrõl készített fotót telefonja segítségével[v]. A Távol-Keleten rohamosan terjedõ kamerás telefonok sokasága miatt viszonylag nagy a hasonló esetek száma. Dél-Koreában már lépett is a jogalkotó ez ügyben: az ország távközlési minisztere ugyanis nemrég rendeletben írta elõ, hogy az összes új telefonnak legalább 65 decibellel sípolnia kell fényképezés közben. Ezt a megoldást követhetõnek tartja a magyar adatvédelmi biztos is.

Nemcsak az emberi képmás lehet persze tárgya egy fotónak. Bármely saját fejlesztésû, szabadalmaztatott vagy egyszerûen csak titokban tartott technológiát alkalmazó üzem területén történõ fényképezgetés érzékenyen érintheti a cég érdekeit. A köznyelvben csak ipari kémkedésnek hívott tevékenységet a büntetõjog _üzleti titok megsértése_ cím alatt tárgyalja. Eszerint aki az üzleti titkot haszonszerzés végett, vagy másnak vagyoni hátrányt okozva jogosulatlanul megszerzi, felhasználja vagy nyilvánosságra hozza, három évig terjedõ szabadságvesztéssel büntethetõ.

Az üzleti titok büntetõjogi fogalma igen tág: a gazdasági tevékenységhez kapcsolódó minden olyan tény, információ, megoldás vagy adat üzleti titoknak minõsül, amelynek nyilvánosságra hozatala, illetéktelenek által történõ megszerzése vagy felhasználása a jogosult jogszerû pénzügyi, gazdasági vagy piaci érdekeit sértené vagy veszélyeztetné, és amelynek titokban tartása érdekében a jogosult a szükséges intézkedéseket megtette.

Persze nem meglepõ, hogy ezeknek a szabályoknak az érvényesülését elõsegítendõ, különbözõ cégek már bizonyos intézkedésekkel éltek világszerte: többek között az innovációt féltõ Samsung, az LG és a Volkswagen is megtiltotta az üzemek bizonyos területeire belépõknek a kamerás mobiltelefonok használatát (http://index.hu/infojog/kammob1215/ ). Erre egyébként a tulajdonukban álló területen minden joguk megvan.

A _szerzõi jog _is szóba kerülhet elvileg egy nyilvános felvétel elkészítésekor, azonban az esetek túlnyomó többségében nem szükséges engedélyt kérni, hiszen a vonatkozó jogszabály szerint a szabadban, nyilvános helyen állandó jelleggel felállított képzõmûvészeti, építészeti és iparmûvészeti alkotás látképe a szerzõ hozzájárulása és díjazás nélkül elkészíthetõ és felhasználható. Természetesen mielõtt Monet és barátai képeirõl készítünk magángyûjteményt a telefonunkba, érdeklõdjünk a kiállításnak otthont adó múzeumnál a lehetõségekrõl (rövid pontosításként tegyük hozzá: a múzeum ez esetben mint a terület és/vagy a mûpéldányok tulajdonosa szabja meg a feltételeket, nem pedig szerzõi jogi alapon).

Végül felmerül a praktikus "mobil fényképezõgép" használata olyan esetekben is, amelyeknek éppen nem a jogsértés, hanem a hatékony _jogérvényesítés_ a célja. Ilyen elképzelt eset lehet például a közlekedési baleseteknél a helyszínrõl kereket oldó károkozó autójának lefényképezése. Mivel itt egyetlen cél a saját tulajdon jogos védelme, illetve hivatalos eljárás indítása, a vonatkozó jogszabályok alapján ilyenkor nem kell természetszerûleg engedélyt kérni az érintett személytõl – annak ellenére, hogy elviekben a rendszám is személyes adatnak minõsül, hiszen a megfelelõ nyilvántartás alapján összekapcsolható a tulajdonos személyével.

dr. Szinger András

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Az USB csatlakozás*

Nap, mint nap használjuk, így töltjük át képeinket, ezen át csatlakoztatjuk a nyomtatónkat és még sok más eszközünket a számítógéphez. Cikkünkben az USB-ről olvashatók a legfontosabb tudnivalók. 

*Egy kis történelem*
A régebbi számítógépeken általában csak kétféle csatlakozást találunk a külsõ perifériák számára. A párhuzamos portra a nyomtatót, a jellemzõen két darab soros portra az egeret és a modemet csatlakoztathatjuk. Nagy mennyiségû adat átvitelénél korlátot jelentett a soros port maximálisan 115 Kb/s (Kilobit/másodperc) sebessége, és az eszközök telepítése is problémát okozhatott a felhasználóknak. A 90-es évek elején-közepén ezért egy teljesen új csatlakozást kezdtek kifejleszteni. Az USB (Universal Serial Bus) névre hallgató szabvány számos újdonságot tartalmazott. Az adatok a hagyományos soros porténál jóval nagyobb, 12 Mb/s (Megabit/másodperc) sebességgel áramlanak. Az eddigi 2-3 egység helyett 5-10 perifériát is csatlakoztathatunk a számítógéphez. 1998 szeptemberében jelent meg az USB 1.1 szabvány, amely már széles körben elterjedt. A hardvergyártók hamar ráálltak az új csatlakozású eszközök gyártására, az USB elindult hódító útján. 2001-ben jelent meg az USB 2.0 szabvány, amely, nagyobb, 480 Mb/s adatátviteli sebességet engedélyez az eszközök számára. 

*Az USB 2.0*
Az új szabvány legfontosabb tulajdonsága, hogy visszafelé kompatibilis elõdjével. Egy USB 1.1-es periféria is mûködik USB 2.0-ás porton, és az új, nagy sebességû csatlakozóra is rárakhatjuk régebbi eszközeinket. Természetesen mindkét esetben csak az USB 1.1 szabvány szerinti sebességgel folyik az adatátvitel. Az USB 2.0 elõnyeinek kihasználásához az összes egységünknek új szabvány szerintinek kell lennie. A 40-szeresére növelt átviteli sebesség sok olyan eszköz számára is megnyitotta az USB világot, amelyek eddig csak FireWire vagy SCSI felületen át csatlakozhattak a számítógéphez. A 480 Mb/s már elegendõ pl. videójelek átviteléhez vagy nagy sebességû CD és DVD írók mûködtetéséhez. Az USB 2.0 nem váltotta le teljesen a lassabb, 1.1-es szabványt, ugyanis a billentyûzetek számára például továbbra is tökéletesen megfelel a lassabb adatátviteli sebesség. 





USB 2.0 kártya

*USB aljzat a számítógépen*
A 1.1-es szabvány tömeges elterjedése óta szinte minden alaplap- és számítógépgyártó felszereli termékeit USB csatlakozással, a ma vásárolt számítógépeken szinte kivétel nélkül megtaláljuk ezeket. A régebbi gépeknél a hátoldalon van a jellemzõen 2-4 db aljzat, a modernebb számítógépházaknak már a frontoldalán is találunk csatlakozást. Ha gépünk nem rendelkezik USB aljzattal, akkor egy pár ezer forintos kártya beszerzésével és beszerelésével megoldhatjuk a problémát. Ha van a gépünkön USB 1.1 aljzat, de nagyobb adatátviteli sebességet szeretnénk, szintén egy néhány ezer forintos USB 2.0 kártya vásárlása a megoldás. A számítógépeken általában 2-4 USB aljzat található. Fontos tudni, hogy a Windows 95 elsõ változatai még egyáltalán nem támogatják az USB-t. Ha 95-ös Windowsunk újabb kiadású, verziószáma 4.03.1212, vagy annál magasabb, akkor néhány fájl telepítésével alapszintû USB támogatással ruházhatjuk fel rendszerünket. Az USB perifériák megbízható mûködtetéséhez viszont ajánlott legalább a Windows 98SE, de leginkább a Windows XP operációs rendszer.

*Csatlakozók, kábelek, HUB-ok*
Az USB egységeken három különbözõ csatlakozótípus található. A vezérlõoldalon (számítógépen) mindig „A” típusú, az eszközökön (nyomtató, CD író stb.) mindig „B” típusú aljzat található. A kis méretû eszközök, pl. digitális fényképezõgépek és mobiltelefonok számára kifejlesztették a „Mini B” típusú csatlakozót is. Ezek közé „A”-„B”, vagy „A”-„Mini B” kábel csatlakoztatható. Mivel a csatlakozók formája egymástól eltérõ, lehetetlen rosszul, vagy összecserélve bedugni õket. Természetesen akadnak olyan készülékek is, amelyeken speciális csatlakozás található. Kártyaolvasók csatlakoztatásához jól jönnek a hosszabbító kábelek is, amelyek egyik végén egy „A anya” másik végén egy „A apa” dugó van. 






Egymás mellett a „B”, az „A” és a „mini B” típusú csatlakozók.

Fontos, hogy a kábel hossza maximum 5 méter lehet. Hosszabb kábel használata esetén csökkenhet az átviteli sebesség, szélsõséges esetben teljesen meg is szakadhat a kapcsolat. Ha nagyobb távolságra akarjuk az USB kábelt vezetni, be kell szerezni egy ún. repeatert, amely „félúton” felerõsíti, és továbbítja a jeleket. Egy USB portra egy HUB segítségével több eszköz is csatlakoztatható. Az USB HUB egyik irányban a számítógéphez csatlakozik, másik irányban jellemzõen 4-6 különféle készülék köthetõ rá. Ilyenkor természetesen az adatátviteli sebesség megosztódik a készülékek között. A szabvány elvileg 127 eszközt enged egy vezérlõegységre csatlakoztatni. A gyártók a legkülönfélébb perifériákba is beépítik a HUB-okat, így a monitoron vagy a billentyûzeten is találhatunk USB csatlakozást.

*Az eszköz csatlakoztatása*
Az USB egyik legfontosabb jellemzõje, hogy az egységek mûködés közben csatlakoztathatók vagy távolíthatók el a számítógéprõl. A kis áramfelvételû eszközök (kártyaolvasó, pendrive stb.), nem igényelnek külön áramforrást, a mûködésükhöz szükséges energiát az USB portról nyerik. (Létezik pl. USB-rõl mûködõ lámpa is, amely a számítógép mögötti kábelrengeteg rendezgetésekor lehet hasznos.) A nyomtatókhoz vagy CD írókhoz már külön tápegység szükséges. Ha egy eszköz meghajtó programját egyszer már feltelepítettük, a következõ csatlakoztatáskor az operációs rendszer megismeri azt, így néhány másodperc elteltével már használatba is vehetjük. 





Az USB HUB segítségével több egységet csatlakoztathatunk

Ha az operációs rendszer gyárilag rendelkezik az adott meghajtó programmal, nincs is szükség telepítésre. Ha számítógépünk USB portjaira és az azokhoz csatlakoztatott eszközökre vagyunk kíváncsiak, nyissuk meg a Sajátgép (jobb klikk) – Tulajdonságok – Hardver – Eszközkezelõ ablakot. A Nézet menübõl válasszuk a kapcsolódás szerinti megjelenítést. A fa ágait kinyitogatva elõbb megjelennek az USB vezérlõk, majd a hozzájuk kapcsolt perifériák.

*Fényképezõgépek csatlakoztatása*
A fényképezõgépek általános esetben az ún. „Mass Storage” protokoll szerint kommunikálnak a számítógéppel. A csatlakozatás után a számítógép felismeri a fényképezõgépet, és a kártyaolvasókhoz vagy pendrive-okhoz hasonlóan egy meghajtó betûjelet rendel a kártyához. Windows XP operációs rendszerhez nem szükséges telepítés, a csatlakoztatás után azonnal használatba vehetjük az új egységet. 




„mini B” típusú aljzat a fényképezõgépen

Ha már minden mûködik, az Eszközkezelõ ablakban tiltsuk le minden eltávolítható USB adattárolónk írási gyorsítótárját. Az „Optimalizálás gyors eltávolításra” négyzet beikszelése után így nem kell a kihúzás elõtt mindig a „Hardver biztonságos eltávolítása” gombra kattintani. Sok fényképezõgépen az adatátviteli protokollt át lehet kapcsolni PTP-re (Picture Transfer Protocol). Ezt kifejezetten képek átvitelére fejlesztették ki. Ilyenkor csatlakoztatás hatására automatikusan elindulhat a fényképezõgéphez mellékelt program, így pl. beavatkozás nélkül is áttöltheti képeinket. Ha fényképezõgépet és nyomtatót közvetlenül kapcsolunk össze USB kábel segítségével, akkor is PTP protokollal történik a képek közvetlen nyomtatása. 





A számítógép USB konfigurációja az eszközkezelõben

*Ha nem mûködik…*
Az USB egység csatlakoztatása után elõfordulhat, hogy nem történik semmi, nem tudjuk használatba venni pl. a kártyaolvasónkat. Sajnos, mint a legtöbb széles körben alkalmazott számítástechnikai szabvány esetében, itt is elõfordulnak kisebb inkompatibilitások. A legtöbb probléma szoftveres eredetû. Ilyenkor az Eszközkezelõben próbálkozzunk az USB perifériák vagy az összes USB egység eltávolításával. A számítógép ilyenkor újra felismeri az eszközöket, és újratelepíti a driver programokat. A gyártók honlapján mindig a legfrissebb meghajtó programot találjuk, amelyek telepítése szintén megoldás lehet a problémára. Ha ezek nem segítenek, elképzelhetõ, hogy a hardveres inkompatibilitás okozza a bajt. Ez fõként régebbi egységek esetében fordulhat elõ, ilyenkor a megoldást csak egy másik egység vagy másik vezérlõkártya beszerzése jelenti. 





Ma a legegyszerûbb adathordozó eszköz az USB stick, más néven Pen Drive

*Néhány hasznos webcím*
www.usb.org
www.linux-usb.org
www.apple.com/usb
www.lvr.com/usb.htm
www.everythingusb.com
www.usbman.com

Szita Péter

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Jellemző géphibák*

Ez a cikk sorra veszi azokat a jellegzetes hiányosságokat, hibákat amelyek számos digitális fényképezőgépben megtalálhatóak. Főként az új gépre vágyóknak kívánunk segíteni, hogy mit érdemes megnézni, ellenőrizni vásárlás előtt. (Dékán István) 

Teszteléseink során rendszeresen elõjönnek jellegzetes hiányosságok, hibák. Szerencsére a digitális fényképezõgépek már kinõtték kezdeti gyermekbetegségeiket. A mai új konstrukciókra már nem jellemzõ az elviselhetetlenül hosszú feléledési idõ, a túl lassú mûködés vagy az életlen, szétesett kép. Egyre nagyobb a felbontás, egyre jobbak a processzorok és a szoftverek. Jobb minõségûek lettek az objektívek, és nagyobb átfogásúak a zoomok. Ennek ellenére sokszor találkozunk bosszantó apróságokkal. A gépek használata során a kisebb hiányosságok, gyengeségek is nagyon zavaróak lehetnek. Különösen akkor, ha az adott problémát már máshol – sokszor az adott márkán belül is – megoldották.

Sok ilyen hiányosság nem is mûszaki, inkább marketing eredetû. Igyekeznek eltalálni a helyes ár/teljesítmény arányt. Kérdés, hogy az adott ár mellett melyek azok a szolgáltatások, amelyek még éppen eladják a fényképezõgépet. Nem szerencsés tehát túl keveset vagy túl sokat tudó gépeket gyártani a megcélzott vásárlói csoportnak. Egy adott csoportot (tehát minket) a marketingesek nemes egyszerûséggel csak „piaci szegmens”-nek neveznek. Idõnként a marketing azonban saját csapdájába esik. A viszonylag kis felbontású gépek korszakában sikerült a vevõkbe sulykolni, hogy a több pixel egyenlõ a jobb képminõséggel. Nos most, elérve egy jelentõs pixelszámot ez a hiedelem már gondokat okoz. A gyártók kénytelenek túlságosan sok pixelt zsúfolni a viszonylag kis felületû érzékelõkre. Ezzel lecsökken egy adott képpont-cella felülete, fényhasznosítása. Következményként magasabb érzékenységeknél erõs zajjal kell számolnunk, tehát a képminõség rosszabb lesz. 

Alapvetõen két csoportra oszthatjuk bosszúságaink okait: az elsõbe a konstrukciós hiányosságok sorolhatók (ezek a kamera használatánál, kezelésénél jelentkeznek), a másik csoportot a képminõséggel kapcsolatos jellegzetes gondok alkotják. 
Hibajegyzékünk összeállításával nem az a célunk, hogy egyes gyártókat vagy géptípusokat pellengérre állítsunk. A bemutatott gépek csak példák, ugyanaz a probléma számos más típusnál is megtalálható. Cikkünkkel segíteni szeretnénk Önöknek a megfelelõ fényképezõgép kiválasztásában. Amikor az üzletben kézbe veszik a kiszemelt modellt, érdemes megvizsgálni az itt jelzett kritikus pontok, tulajdonságok tekintetében is. Az egyes darabok esetleges egyedi hibái nem tartoznak ebbe a körbe. Sokszor a pontatlan gyártásból vagy a rossz gyári beállításból adódóan találkozhatunk bosszantó gondokkal, ezeket a kereskedõvel vagy forgalmazóval való kisebb-nagyobb viták árán vagy a szervízben általában el lehet intézni. Ha nem, bele kell nyugodnunk, hogy kifogtunk egy gyengébb darabot a „gyártási szóráson” belül.


*Kezelés, funkciók* 

*Fordítva is behelyezhetõ akkumulátor* 
Gyakorlatilag minden gyártó speciális akkumulátorokat használ gépeiben. A szabványos ceruza-akkumulátorok kivételével ezek sokszor még az adott márka más gépeibe sem tehetõk bele. A konstruktõrök nem mindig figyelnek oda, hogy az akkumulátort csak egyféleképpen lehessen a gépbe helyezni. A sokféle méret, forma és kialakítás között számos olyan van, amelyik fordítva is behelyezhetõ. Ilyenkor a tapasztalatlan felhasználó azt hiheti, hogy elromlott a fényképezõgépe. Eltelhet egy kis idõ, mire rájön a hiba okára. Különösen akkor bosszantó ez, ha gyorsan zajló esemény közben kell akkut cserélni.






 Bár jelölést látunk, de semmi sem akadályozza meg a fordított behelyezést.





Itt a gyártó egy kis bemélyedést alakított ki az egyik sarokban, így fordított behelyezésnél nem lehet rácsukni a fedelet az akkumulátorra.


*Nincs külsõ akkutöltõ
*A digitális fényképezõgépek csak akkor használhatóak hosszú idõn keresztül folyamatosan, ha két akkumulátor és egy külsõ akkutöltõ is van hozzájuk. A külsõ töltõvel a fényképezõgéptõl függetlenül is lehet az akkumulátort tölteni. Így míg az egyik akkut töltjük, a másikkal használhatjuk a gépet. Persze a folyamatos használat csak akkor lehetséges, ha a töltési idõ rövidebb, mint az akku kimerülésének ideje. Ma már szerencsére ez a gyakoribb. 
Sajnos sok géptípusnál, jellemzõen a kompakt kategóriában, az akkutöltés csak a fényképezõgéppel lehetséges. A töltõ nem tudja fogadni az akkumulátort, mert lespórolták róla az ehhez szükséges csatlakozást. így a gépet kell használnunk akkutöltõként. Ez bizony nagy luxus. Egyes típusokhoz külön pénzért be lehet szerezni külsõ töltõt, de sok akkumulátorhoz egyáltalán nincs ilyen. A második akku az alapcsomagban pedig ritka, mint a fehér holló. Aki külsõ helyszíneken használja gépét, tudja, hogy a tartalék akkumulátor nagyon hasznos dolog, ezen tehát jobb, ha nem spórolunk.





Az akkumulátor csak a gépben tölthetõ fel. *Nem lehet az állványon cserélni az akkut vagy a kártyát*
Miért gondolják egyes konstruktõrök, hogy ha gépünket állványon használjuk, nem akarunk kártyát vagy akkut cserélni? Merthogy néhány gép kialakítása erre utal. Az ajtó a gép alján van, közel az állványcsavarhoz. Ilyenkor az állvány talpa nem engedi kinyitni az ajtót. Ez megint csak akkor bosszantó, ha gyorsan kell cserélni. Ráadásul a gépet az állványra ismételten visszahelyezve már nem ugyanabba a pozícióba kerül. Sok gépnél a kompakt kategóriában is megoldották ezt a gondot.





Az állvány talpa megakadályozza a kártya cseréjét

*Gombok problémái
*A kezelõgombok elhelyezésével és a rájuk kiosztott funkciókkal állandóan kísérleteznek a konstruktõrök, így számos variációval találkozhatunk, amik közül néhány sajnos nem a legszerencsésebb. Persze ezt is lehet egyszerûen és praktikusan csinálni, mint azt a Nikon P2 példája is mutatja. Itt a gombok és a funkciókat jelzõ szimbólumok egyértelmûen egymáshoz vannak rendelve. 






Praktikus gombelrendezés

Számos gépen túl sok kis gomb van áttekinthetetlenül szétszórva. Ezen kívül túl közel is vannak egymáshoz, így könnyen megnyomhatjuk az egyik helyett a másikat. Az sem szerencsés, ha a jobb kéz hüvelykujjához több gombot, tárcsát is elhelyeznek. Ezzel az ujjunkkal gyakran tartjuk a gépet. Így véletlenül is könnyen megnyomhatjuk az ide tervezett gombokat. 
A joystick kedvelt megoldás, egyes funkciókra jól használható. Fontos, hogy a nyomáspontok jól érzékelhetõek legyenek, különben bizonytalan a kezelése.






Sok kis gomb áttekinthetetlenül elhelyezve

Még a rutinos gyártók is követnek el kellemetlen hibákat a gombok elhelyezését illetõen. A Canon 350D hátulján például az LCD kivilágítására szolgáló gomb mellé került az, amelyik egy érintésre az egyes kép üzemmódot sorozatfelvételbe, egy újabb érintésre önkioldó (késleltetett) üzemmódba kapcsolja. Így a világítás aktiválásakor ezek az átkapcsolások szinte észrevétlenül bekövetkezhetnek. Ez azért is történhet meg könnyen, mert a keresõ nem jelzi, hogy a gép melyik üzemmódban van. Eléggé kínos, ha a kioldógomb megnyomásakor az exponálás helyett az önkioldó pittyegni kezd, jelezvén, majd tíz másodperc múlva hajlandó elkészíteni a felvételt.






Véletlenül elállíthatjuk a felvételi üzemmódot 

A bekapcsolásra és kikapcsolásra szolgáló gomb túl közel van a kioldógombhoz. Ez az elhelyezés azzal a veszéllyel jár, hogy a legjobb pillanatban az exponálás helyett kikapcsoljuk a fényképezõgépet. 





A kioldógomb mellett van a fõkapcsoló

Talán spórolni akarnak a festékkel azok a gyártók, amelyek nem nyomtatnak a gombokra vagy melléjük nagy, jól látható szimbólumokat. Olyan megoldással is találkozhatunk, hogy a jelzések nincsenek elütõ színnel jelölve, csak kiemelkednek a felületbõl. Gyengébb fényben ezek egyáltalán nem láthatóak. Vagy megtanuljuk az egyes gombok funkcióit, vagy találgatunk.






Rosszul látható jelek a gombokon

A fényképezõgépek hátulján lévõ négyirányú gomb vagy billenõtárcsa legtöbbször sztenderd feladatok ellátására szolgál, a menüben való navigálásra, a képek léptetésére a visszajátszáskor. Az nem zavaró, ha ezen kívül gombonként még egy funkciót hozzárendelnek ezekhez, de ha többet is, az nehezíti a kezelést. Különösen kellemetlen, ha zoom-gombként is ezeket kell használni. Sokkal jobb, ha a zoomolást külön gombbal vagy tárcsával végezhetjük.






A négyállású gombon van a zoom

Különösen a kisebb gépeknél gyakori, hogy a gombok kezelhetetlenül kicsik. A konstruktõrök nem gondolnak arra, hogy attól, hogy valaki kis gépet vesz, a keze ugyanakkora marad.






Túl kicsi gombok

Találkozunk olyan formabontó elrendezéssel is, hogy a gombok bal oldalon, a TFT monitor pedig a gép jobb oldalán helyezkedik el. Ennek sajnos a balkezesek sem örülhetnek. A kioldógomb jobb oldalon van, ezért a gépet kénytelenek vagyunk a hagyományos módon megfogni, így a hüvelykujj óhatatlanul összetapogatja a monitort.






Rossz monitor elhelyezés

*Rossz nyomáspontú kioldógomb*
Szinte általános az a megoldás, hogy a kioldógomb enyhe lenyomására aktivizálódik az élességállítás és a fénymérés, a teljes lenyomásnál pedig exponál a gép. Az ideális kialakításnál a félig lenyomott gomb egy kicsit megakad. Így érzékelhetõ, hogy az elsõ mûvelet beindult. Várhatjuk a megfelelõ pillanatot az exponáláshoz. Gond akkor van, ha nem érzékelhetõ megfelelõen a félig lenyomott állapot. Így könnyen elsüthetjük a gépet, amikor még nem akarjuk, majd foglalatoskodhatunk a fals felvételek törlésével.





Exponaló gomb

*Felvételi üzemmód aktiválása*
A fényképezés közben sokan szeretik visszanézni a képeket. Ha nézelõdés közben hirtelen feltûnik egy jó fotótéma, azt gyorsan le szeretnénk fényképezni. A legkellemesebb megoldás, ha a gép a kioldógomb megérintésekor azonnal felvételi üzemmódra vált. Sajnos még ma is készítenek olyan kompakt kamerákat (a drágább kategóriában is), amelyeknél ez nem történik meg. Ezért nem szerencsés az a megoldás, amelynél a gép tetején lévõ funkciótárcsa tekergetésével vagy kétállású kapcsolóval kell a lejátszási és a felvételi üzemmódot váltani.

*Beállítások elvesztése*
Kellemes tulajdonság, ha a kompakt gépek is lehetõvé tesznek többféle kombinált beállítást. Kevésbé örülhetünk azonban annak, ha a kikapcsoláskor ezek elvesznek. A legbarátságosabb megoldás, mikor egy, esetleg két beállítás-együttest el is lehet menteni, majd késõbb könnyen aktiválni. Ezt a célt szolgálják egyes gépeken a funkciótárcsán lévõ külön beállítási opciók. Ezt az Olympusnál Scene, a Panasonicnál SCN (scene) a Canonnál C (Custom) felirattal jelzik.






Ez pozitív példa. A Scene állással eltárolt beállításcsomagot aktiválhatunk. 

*Áttekinthetetlen menükialakítás*
Nagyon fontos tényezõ a gépek kezelhetõsége szempontjából a menü felépítése, vizuális megjelenése és a kezelés, navigálás módja. Igaz, hogy egyszer mindent meg lehet szokni, de azért még jobb, ha ehhez nem kell nagyon megerõltetnünk magunkat. A legjobb az áttekinthetõ, egyszerû struktúrájú menü. Lényeges, hogy a választható opciók mindig azonos módon jelenjenek meg. Baráti, ha a jóváhagyást egy gombnyomással intézhetjük el. Jó, ha a piktogramokon kívül feliratok is eligazítanak. És persze csak üdvözölhetjük, ha a menü magyar nyelvû. Gond akkor van, ha a felépítés nem logikus, ha a menüpontok nevei nincsenek jól kiírva, ha csak egy-egy betû, szám vagy piktogram a jelzés. Az sem kellemes, ha a navigálás és a menüpontok kiválasztása túl bonyolult, vagy olyan gombok kellenek hozzá, amelyek nem esnek kézre. 






Egyszerû, áttekinthetõ, magyar nyelvû menü






Zavaros, áttekinthetetlen menü szokatlan piktogramokkal

*Kevés zoom-fokozat van*
Különösen az alacsonyabb kategóriájú kompakt gépeknél találkozhatunk azzal a jelenséggel, hogy az objektív gyújtótávolságát csak viszonylag nagy lépésekben lehet állítani, így meg kell elégednünk a kívántnál nagyobb képkivágással. Ha kisebbre vesszük, lemarad valami a képrõl. A zoomolás sebessége sem mindegy. Bosszantó, ha a ráközelítés túl lassú. Mire beállítjuk, a téma esetleg elsétál. Sajnos a tükörreflexes gépek objektívjeinek kivételével ritkán találkozhatunk mechanikus (motor közbeiktatása nélkül mûködõ) zoom rendszerrel. Még az igényes bridge-kamerák legtöbbjénél is úgy oldották meg a dolgot, hogy az objektív körüli gyûrû elforgatásával egy motort vezérlünk. Ez mozgatja a megfelelõ lencsetagot, tehát ez egy mechanikusnak álcázott motoros zoom.





Csak nagy lépéseben állítható zoom





Mechanikusnak látszó motoros zoom

*A vaku túl közel van az objektívhez*
Nehezen kerülhetõk el vakuzott portréknál a vörös szemek, ha a villanó ablaka közvetlenül az objektív mellett van. A sötétben kitágult pupillákon át a szemfenékre jutó fény vörös színû visszaverõdése optikai jelenség. A fényképezõgépeken beállítható vörösszem-csökkentõ üzemmód csökkentheti ezt a jelenséget, de a valódi megoldás a minél nagyobb távolság az objektív és a villanó között. Ha nagyon sötét van, még az autofókusz segédfény is visszatükrözõdhet a modell szemében. 






A vaku és az AF segédfény túl közel van az objektívhez

Ez akkor is jelentkezik, ha villanófény nélkül hosszabb megvilágítási idõvel fényképezünk. Ha ez a segédfény az exponálás közben is világít, az a fényes felületeken is kellemetlen visszacsillanást okozhat.
A gyakran jelentkezõ kellemetlen jelenségek felsorolását következõ lapszámunkban folytatjuk.

Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotó keretezése*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT] <center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Előljáróban meg kell jegyeznünk, hogy a fotó köré keret rajzolásával képed nem válik jobbá. Segítségével azonban figyelemfelkeltőbbé, összefogottabbá válhat a kép. Ügyelj arra, hogy ne vidd túlzásba a keret használatát, ne az váljék a kép fő látványelemévé ! A következőkben egy egyszerű, de hatásos keretezési technikát mutatunk be. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<!-- ImageReady Slices (Untitled-2.psd) --> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1686" width="100%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> 
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" height="1645">
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1568" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" height="1488" valign="top"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Az *File/Open* menüpont alatt nyissuk meg a kívánt fotót.

Ebben az esetben a képterületen belül készítünk keretet így számolj azzal, hogy a keret a kép szélső részeiből valamennyit kitakar. Fontos képelemet ne takarj ki vele és többségében az sem szerencsér, ha a főtéma széle érinti a keretet. Válassz ízléses, vékony keretvastagságot ! Ez képed méretétől függően változhat. Lehet 10, de akár 100-200 pixel is. Most egy viszonylag kis méretű, online használatra szánt képet veszünk példának, tehet szinte minimális keretvastagságot kell választanunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nyomj *Ctrl+A* billentyűt, ezzel kijelölted a teljes képet. A program tudni fogja, hogy a teljes képmezőt szeretnéd keretezni. Az *Edit/Stroke* menüpontot választva egy kis ablakot kapsz, melyben beállíthatod a keret tulajdonságait. A *Width* (Szélesség) mezőben a vastagságát állíthatod be pixelben (képpontban). Először egy kicsit vastagabb fekete keretet csinálunk, majd erre egy vékonyabb világosat, mely jobban érvényesül. Képünk méretére tekintettel 12 px elegendő lesz fekete keretnek. 
A *Color* (Szín) felirat melletti színkockába kattintva egy újabb ablak nyílik, ahol kiválaszthatod a keret színét. Válassz feket színt !
A *Location* (Helyzet) jellemzőnél 3 jelölő közül választhatunk: 
*Inside* (Belül). Ez esetben a jelölésen belülre teszi a keretet.
*Center* (Középen). Ilyenkor a jelöléssel megegyező helyzetben azon belül és kívül is lesz a keretből.
*Outside* (Kívül). Kiválasztásával a jelölésen kívülre kerül a keret..
Esetünkben az Outside jellemzővel a keret a képmezőn kívülre kerülne, a Centert bejelölve egy része lemaradna, így az Inside beállítást válasszuk !
Az ablak további tulajdonságait (Blending, Opacity) most nem tárgyaljuk ki, jelen esetben nincs szükségünk rá.
Tehát összefoglalva az alábbi képen belül látható beállításokat használd![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Kaptál egy fekete keretet, mely így elsőre elég komor hatású, de lépjünk tovább !

Ismételd meg újra a fenti lépéseket ! Nyomj *Ctrl+A* billentyűt, válaszd az Edit/Stroke menüpontot, az ablakba pedig a következőket állítsd be:

A *Width* értéke legyen 1-2 pixellel kisebb, mint az előbb. Én 10 px-et állítottam be.
A *Color* színmezőre kattintva állíts be fehér színt ! Ha egy kicsit "bonyolítani" akarod a színválasztást, akkor ne a választómezőbe, hanem az eredeti fotódba kattints. Ha az egérmutatót a színválasztásnál a fotód fölé viszed akkor egy "szemcseppentővé" változik. Ezzek választhatsz színt a fotóról. Válassz, valami jellemző színt a képedről ! Én az ég kék színét választottam ki.
A *Location* maradjon most is *Inside*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]





Az OK gomb lenyomása után kész is a keretünk:




[/SIZE][/FONT]​</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A teljesen kezdőknek sem jelenthet gondot a lépések végigkísérése, így mindenki bátran próbálkozhat leírásunkkal, majd saját ízlése szerint állíthatja be a neki tetsző keretet.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1549" width="468"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" height="1715" valign="top">
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" height="1633" valign="top"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Képünk, amelyet keretezni szeretnénk. [/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Mielõtt hozzákezdenél a bal oldali eszköztáron jelöld ki azt a színt, amellyel keretezni akarsz ! A fölsõ szín mutatja az elsõdlegesen kijelölt-, a hátsó pedig a háttérszínt. Ez utóbbi lesz a keretünk alapszíne. Bármely színnégyzetre kétszer kattintva elõjön egy ablak, ahol megadható a kívánt szín. A jobb fölsõ nyíl ikonnal az elölsõ és hátsó szín megcserélhwetõ egymással, a bal alsó ikonnal pedig a Photoshop alapbeállított (fekete-fehér) színek állíthatók vissza. Példánkban hagytuk a színeket alapbeállításon, tehát a keretünk színe fehér lesz.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Jelöld ki a teljes képet (*Ctrl+A* gomb), majd másold vágólapra (*Ctrl+C*) !
Válaszd ki az* Image/Canvas Size *parancsot, amellyel a képvászon méretét módosíthatod. A megjelenõ ablakban a *Current Size* szekcióban láthatod a képed jelenlegi méretét.
A *New Size* szekcióban szélesség és magasság mértékegységét állítsd pixels-re a számérték pedig nagyjából a képed jelenlegi (Current) szélességének *10-20%*-a legyen. Esetünkben ez *50* pixel, mert kicsi a képünk, de ha pl. *3* megapixeles a képed, úgy *200-400* közötti értéket is megadhatsz. Természetesen ettõl eltérõ, kisebb vagy nagyobb érték is megadható, ha nagyon vékony, vagy nagyon vastag keretet akarsz.
A *Relative* jelölõnégyzet legyen bejelölve és az *Anchor* nyilak is a látható állásban legyenek, hogy minden oldalon ugyanakkora keretet kapj.

Az OK gomb megnyomása után egy fehér keretet kapsz képed köré. Ezzel nagyjából meg is lennénk a keretezéssel, akinek így megfelel, itt abba is hagyhatja. A továbbiakban kicsit még alakítgatunk rajta.




Nyomj *Ctrl+V* gombot, ezzel az elõzõleg kijelölt teljes kép a keretezett kép közepébe másolódik. Látszólag nem történt semmi, de immár két réteged van, egy keretes háttérréteg (*Background*) és fölötte középen az eredeti fotód (*Layer 1*). Ezt a réteget módosítjuk még egy kicsit. A *Layer 1* (fölsõ) réteg neve fölött nyomj jobb klikket, majd válaszd a *Blending Options* parancsot ! 




Itt az adott réteghez állíthatsz be különbözõ effekteket, például árnyékolás, mintával színnel kitöltés. Adjunk a belsõ képnek egy kis plusz, vékony keretet és némi árnyékolást !

Kattints a *Drop Shadow* effektre, amivel árnyékot adhatsz a rétegnek. A jobbra lévõ beállításoknál mindent hagyj alapértéken, a *Distance* értéket viszont állítsd *0*-ra, a *Spread* és a *Size* értékeket pedig tetszólegesen nagyra a kívánt árnyéknak megfelelõen. Az állítgatás közben, az ablak mellett a képeden láthatod a változást, ha a *Preview* jelölõnégyzet aktív.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Most kattints a *Stroke* effekt nevére ! *Size*-nak szintén tetszõleges értéket adhatsz, ez lesz a belsõ kereted vastagsága. A *Position*t vagy *Outside*-on hagyd, vagy *Inside*-ra állítsd. Így a belsõ keret a rétegen kívül, vagy belül fog látszani. A *Color* alapértéke piros, ezt átállíthatod, ha 2x kattintasz a színnégyzeten belül, a megjelenõ ablakban tetszõlegesen beállítható a belsõ keret szine, de ha emellett az egérmutatót az eredeti képed fölé viszed, akkor az egy apró pipetta eszközre vált, amellyel a képed színeibõl vehetsz színmintát. Példánkban a képbõl vettünk egy világoszöld színmintát. Ha elkészültél nyomj OK-t a színablakon majd az effekt (*Blending*) ablakon is ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítsd a két réteget ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Ezen a téren szinte végtelenek a lehetőségeink. Határt csupán fantáziánk szabhat a megannyi keretezési eljárás, szín és forma kialakításában. Eddigi két példánkban néhány éles határvonalú keretet mutattunk be. Jelenlegi tippünk lágy, átmenetes képszélt eredményez majd, amely a különféle réteg összhatásmódok segítségével, szinte egy kattintással meróben különböző kerethatásokká alakítható.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1276" width="468"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" height="1193" valign="top">
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" height="1140" valign="top"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Válassz ki egy megfelelõ fotót ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nyomj *Ctrl+A* gombkombinációt, ezzel kijelölöd a teljes képet. A fõmenübõl válaszd a *Select/Modify/Border* (Választ/Módosítás/Keret) parancsot, majd a megjelenõ ablakban a* Radius* értéknek írd be a fotód szélességének 10-20%-át. 
Igazság szerint teljesen mindegy milyen értéket adsz meg itt, csak egy közelítõ értéket adtunk meg. Ha nagyon vékony keretet akarsz, akkor kisebb, ha vastagabbat, akkor nagyobb értéket írj be !
Nálunk 320 pont széles a mintakép, így *15 pixel*es radiust alkalmaztunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A mûvelet eredményeképp egy keretsáv került kijelölésre, amit a következõkben egy új rétegre másolunk.
Nyomj *Ctrl+C* gombot, ezzel vágólapra másolod a kijelölt keretsávot. Ezután nyomj *Ctrl+V* gombot, amellyel egy új rétegbe szúrod a kimásolt keretet. Ha megnézed jobb oldalt a *Layers* palettát, láthatod, hogy egy új réteget kaptál.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A új réteg maradjon kijelölve, miközben meghívod az *Image/Adjustments/Levels* (Kép/Módosítások/Szintek) parancsot. A megjelenõ ablak alján bal oldalt lévõ fekete nyilat húzd jobbra tetszõleges mértékben a nyíl szerint. Minél inkább jobbra tolódik ez a jel, a kiválasztott keret, annál világosabb lesz. Mi ütközésig húztuk a nyilat, így szép világos keretszélt kaptunk, mely befelé lágy átmenetet ad.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Aki még kicsit játszani akar a kerettel, az a *Layers* palettán kísérletezhet a különféle összhatásmódokkal. Például Normalról *Dissolve*-ra állva szemcsés átmenetet kapunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A mûvelet befejeztével a* Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítsd a rétegeket ![/SIZE][/FONT]


</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Közeleg a karácsony, húsvét, Valentin-nap, vagy csak szeretnénk valami kreatív keretbe tenni a képet? Esetleg a barátnőt szeretnénk meglepni egy közös fényképpel? Most bemutatjuk, hogyan lehet egyszerűen, de mégis látványos keretet készíteni. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Válasszuk ki a fényképet, amit keretezni szeretnénk. Természetesen előtte már megszépítettük [/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> ​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Új réteg[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A könnyebb kezelhetőség érdekében a háttérből készítsünk réteget. Ezt úgy érhetjük el, hogy a *Layer palettán* kettőt kattintunk a *Background* rétegre. Majd egy új réteget (*CTRL+SHIFT+N*) helyezzük háttérbe. [/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Egy kis tér
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Növeljük meg a vásznat, hogy legyen hova dolgozni. Ezt az *Image/Canvas Size* menüben tehetjük meg. A képtől és a mi tervünktől függ, hogy mekkora értéket adjunk. Inkább adjunk neki nagyobbat, és majd a végén levágjuk a felesleget.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Fehéren
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Töltsük  fel fehér színnel (*Edit/Fill*) majd a *Contents*ben válasszuk a *white* opciót) a háttérbe rakott réteget. Mostantól ez lesz a hátterünk.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 












​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szürkeárnyalatos szív szimbólum 
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Készítsünk egy mintát, amivel a keretet fogjuk rajzolni. Húsvét esetén tojást, de jelen esetben szívet! Ha nem vagyunk elég kreatívak, akkor az interneten is kereshetünk szimbólumokat, vagy valamelyik betűtípusban. Készüljünk fel, hogy a minta szürkeárnyalatos lehet, amit mi csak 1 színnel tudunk kitölteni!

Készítsünk egy új dokumentumot a *File/New* paranccsal. Az új dokumentum legyen mondjuk *50 x 50 pixel*es. Ebbe helyezzük el középre a mintát, amit választottunk vagy készítettünk.

A hatás fokozása érdekében és még egy kis dombor effektet is rátettem (*Layer**/Layer Style/Bevel and Emboss*).[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Ecsetté változtatjuk
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Most már csak az ecsetet kell elkészítenünk amivel megrajzoljuk a keretet. Ezt úgy érjük el, hogy *CTRL+A *paranccsal kijelöljük a mintát, majd *Edit/Define Brush Preset*. Adjunk is neki egy nevet, hogy máskor is könnyen megtaláljuk.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hangulatszínek[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Térjünk vissza az eredeti képre. Válasszunk egy hangulathoz illő háttér és előtér színt! Jelen esetben és az *FF00FC* és *FFACAC* színeket választottam. Mi majd e két szín között fogunk mozogni.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kreatív ecset[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Készítsük el a kreatív ecsetet! Válasszuk ki az imént készített szív alakú ecsetet. Ha most ezzel kezdünk el rajzolni, akkor csak valami szívhez hasonló maszatot kapunk. Így most vesszük elő azt, ami a Photoshop 7-es verziójától jócskán feldobja az ecsethasználatot!
A *Brush* ablakban rengetek paramétert adhatunk meg az ecsetnek, így tovább tágíthatjuk a kreativitásunk határait. Szerencsére, hogy ne vesszünk el a csúszkák között, alul mindig láthatjuk, hogy nagyábol hogyan fog kinézni az eredmény.
A mi keretünknek a következő beállítást tudom javasolni:
*Shape Dynamics*: Size Jittler 33%, Angle Jitter: 35%
*Scattering*: Scatter 300%, 
*Color Dynamics*: Foreground/Background Jitter 100%, Saturation 40% Brightness 15%, Purity -17%

Természetesen ezen beállítások attól függnek, milyen hatást szeretnénk. Pl. egy tarka húsvéti mintához javasolt a Color Dynamics alatt a Hue Jittert is 100%-ra feltolni.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mázolunk, végre![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]És most elérkeztünk a festéshez. A könnyebb használat érdekében egy új réteget készítsünk (*CTRL+N*), és azon rajzoljuk körbe a képet a mostani ecsettel! Haladjunk a kép szélén.
Vigyázzunk, hogy a minta ne lógjon ki a vászonról, mert ott le lesz vágva, és nagyon elrontja a hatást. Ha szükséges, akkor inkább nagyítsunk meg a vászon méretet a 3. pont alapján.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nem árt többször[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A hatás már nagyon jó, de néhány helyen látszik még a kép eredeti széle. Semmi baj, készítsünk egy újabb réteget, és azon rajzoljuk megint körbe. Esetleg több rétegen többször hajtsuk végre.

Azért rajzoljuk külön rétegre mindig, hogy később elkülönítsük őket, és ne valami színes maszatot kapjunk![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 













​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]11[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]...és végül[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Már majdnem készen vagyunk. A jobb hatás érdekében különítsük el a rétegeket. Mondjuk egy vetett árnyék már jó lesz. (*Layer**/Layer Style/Drop Shadow*). Ezt minden rétegen alkalmazva máris jobb hatást ad.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Tulajdonképpen már készen is vagyunk. Ha van kedvünk, akkor még az fotót tartalmazó rétegen az *Image/Adjustment/Hue/Saturation* opciót választva bekapcsoljuk a *Colorize* gombot, és máris rózsaszínben úszik a képünk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ugyan ez a kép, ha húsvéti tojásokkal rakjuk körbe, így néz ki:[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 



[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Pi Tóth István*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>

Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Vörös szem hatás eltávolítása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Portréképeiden néha földöntúli vörös fény ragyog fotóalanyod szeméből ? Főleg a kis, beépített vakuval rendelkező kompakt gépek tulajdonosai "szenvednek" e jelenségtől. A probléma elhárítására számtalan célszoftver áll rendelkezésre, sőt sokszor a gyártó mellékel a fényképezőgép mellé ilyen programot. Némelyik egészen hatásos, némelyik nem. A sikertelenség oka általában az, hogy a program automatikusan maga próbálja eldönteni, hogy milyen módon tünteti el a zavaró vörös szem hatást. A jelenség általában eltűnik, de végeredmény még így is természetellenesnek hat. A Photoshopban nincs automatikus vörös szem hatás eltávolítás, de egy kis kreativitással jobb eredményt érhetünk el egy automata szoftvernél. A lehetséges eltávolító módszerek száma rengeteg. Ezekből mutatunk be most egy könnyűt. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<!-- ImageReady Slices (Untitled-2.psd) --> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="2365" width="480"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" height="2144" valign="top">
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" height="2014" valign="top"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nyisd meg a szerkeszteni kívánt fotót ![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ez esetben koncentráljunk csak a vörös szemre ![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]kép[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



A jobb fölső sarokban található *Navigator* ablakban állítsd be a kép nézetét 200-300%-ra. Minél nagyobb, annál jobb. Az a lényeg, hogy a vörös szem (vagy szemek) töltse ki a munkalapot. Azért van szükség a nagyításra, mert így pontosabban dolgozhatsz.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]





Sok kép szerkesztésénél lesz jó barátod a *Sponge Tool (Szivacs)*, melyet a bal oldali eszközsoron találsz. Legkönnyebben az *O* billentyű lenyomásával juthatsz hozzá. Ha esetleg nem a képen látható ikon aktív, akkor tartsd az egérmutatót (lenyomott bal gomb mellett) az ikonon és előtűnik egy lista, melyből kiválaszthatod a *Sponge Tool*t.[/SIZE][/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Kiválasztottad az eszközt, most állítsd be a tulajdonságait. A Photoshop 7-es és újabb verzióiban a képernyő tetején találod az adott eszköz tulajdonságait, közvetlenül a főmenüsor alatt. A korábbi verziókban a jobb oldalon lévő ablakok közül választhatod ki az opciókat (Options), vagy az ecseteket (Brushes).
Tehát a felső tulajdonságok sorban válassz először egy megfelelő méretű ecsetet. A *Sponge Tool* ilyen átmérővel és tulajdonságokkal fog majd működni. A vörös szemhez elég egy 5-15 pixel nagyságú, lágy szélű ecsetet választanod. Én 9 pixel átmérőjűt választottam. Mindenképpen legyen kisebb az átmérő a vörös szem terület méretétől ! A *Mode* tulajdonságablakban válaszd ki a *Desaturate* pontot, aza színteleníteni akarunk. A *Flow* jellemző az eszközz erősségét adja meg, legyen ez 100%.[/SIZE][/FONT]





[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Most a* Sponge Tool *ecsettel, apró katintásokkal festegess a vörös szem területén belül és léthatod, amint a piros szín lassan kifakul. Miután mind a két szem vörös színét kifakítottad (ha csak az egyik szem látszik a képen, természetesen csak az egyikét ), szemléld meg a képet, hogy a szembogár mennyire hat természetesnek. Sötétebb vörös elszíneződésnél a kifakítás után már jó eredményt kapsz, "telibevakuzott", nagyon világos szem esetén azonban az eredmény még további javításra szorul. [/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nálam a bal oldali szem már közel jó, a jobb oldali, világosabb viszont még természetellenes .[/SIZE][/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Dolgozzunk még egy kicsit a szemen ! Kattints rá ugyanarra az ikonhelyre, ahol a *Sponge Tool*t találtad és tartsd ott az egérmutatót ! A legördülő választékból kattints a *Burn Tool*ra (Sötétítő eszköz) !




A fönti tulajdonságok menüsoron állítsd be az ecset nagyságát* (Brush)* a szembogár nagyságánál némileg kisebbre. Nálam 20-25 pixel volt megfelelő. A *Range* jellemzőt állítsd Midtones-ra, ezzel csak a kép középtónusait kívánjuk sötétíteni, az *Exposure* értéke pedig legyen alacsony, hogy finoman dolgozhassunk. Nálam ez 20%. Most aprókat kattintva a szembogár belsejében lassan sötétítsd a kellő mértékűre. Ez e mérték teljesen rád van bízva, a lényeg, hogy a szem természetesenek hasson. Általában nem szerencsés teljsen feketére sötétíteni. Legtöbbször a szembogár közepébe kattints, az a terület legyen a legsötétebb a szélei pedig maradhatnak világosabbak. Ez is a szem természetességét hangsúlyozza. Ennek a folyamatnál valóban csak a szépérzéked diktálhat, de pont emiatt érhetsz el vele jobb eredményt mint egy automata programmal.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Készen vagyunk, íme a végeredmény !




[/SIZE][/FONT]​ </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Vörös szem! Az amatőr fotósok rémálma. Programok tucatjai próbálnak megállj parancsolni e jelenségnek, több kevesebb sikerrel. Ha a Photoshop újabb változatát használjuk, már találunk erre automatizált lehetőségeket is. A legjobb azonban, ha a jól bevált manuális módszernél maradunk és nem bízzuk buta algoritmusokra. Lassabban jutunk el a végkifejletig, de az eredmény is pontosabb, valósághűbb lehet. Korábban már adtunk erre egy hasznos tippet, de mindig jól jön egy újabb megoldás. Meg kell hát zaboláznunk azt a démoni tekintetet![/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="421"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Igen, ez bizony borzasztó mértékű piros szem. Ráadásul nem egyforma fényességű a két szemen tapasztalható hatás. Ezért ilyen esetben célszerű a szemeket egyenként kezelés alá vetni.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az *M billentyű*vel válaszd ki az elliptikus jelölő eszközt, majd egy körvonallal jelöld ki az egyik szemet. Érdemes *1-2 pixel*lel nagyobb kijelölést hagyni, mint a javítandó terület. A kijelölés belsejében ezután nyomj jobb egérgombot és a felbukkanó menüből válaszd ki a *Feather* lehetőséget. Ezzel a kijelölés élés lágyíthatod. A megjelenő ablakban állíts be *2-3-as rádiusz* értéket. Azért kell lágyítanunk a kijelölést, hogy a retusált terület széle szép átmenetet kapjon, ne különüljön el élesen a környezetétől.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Következő lépésként válaszd az *Image/Adjustments/Desaturate* parancsot és a kijelölésen belüli képterület színtelenné válik.

Bár a pirosság eltűnt, de a szem még ugyanúgy világít, mint korábban. Sötétítenünk kell rajta. Válaszd az *Image/Adjustments/Level* parancsot! A megjelenő ablakban a középső *Input Levels* ablakba írj be *0*, vagy ahhoz közeli értéket. A hisztogram alatti középső, szürke nyilat is használhatod. Ezt kell jobbra tolnod ütközésig![/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bizonyos esetekben nem tesz jót a kép hitelességének, ha teljesen fekete a pupilla, mert az eredeti kép nem igazán tartalmazott fekete színt. Ilyenkor az *Output Levels* bal alsó, fekete nyilát kell még balra tolnod, addig amíg kellően szürke eredményt nem kapsz.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A szem belseje immár kellően sötét, de finomíthatunk még kissé a képen, mivel a pupilla valószínűtlenül tág. A szűkítéséhez a legegyszerűbb módszer, ha a *Filter/Other/Maximum* parancsot használjuk, majd annak ablakában *2-3 pixel*es rádiusz értéket adunk meg.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ennek hatására a pupillában látható becsillanás is megnő és kissé szögletes lesz. Ha valószerűbbé szeretnéd tenni, válaszd ki az eszközpalettáról a *Blur Toolt* (R billentyű) egy kisméretű (*5-10 pixel*es) ecsetmérettel és a becsillanást óvatosan festegetve lágyítsd.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Nincs más hátra, mint ellenőrizni a végeredményt, ami remélhetőleg jobban fest majd, mint az eredeti.[/FONT]​ 

</td></tr></tbody></table>

Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Világosság*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Fotózás közben előfordulhat, hogy a gép fénymérése és mi is "benézzük" a helyes expozíciós értékeket, így a végeredmény , sötét, alulexponált kép. A fotót viszont nem szeretnénk emiatt kidobni, így egyéb módszerekhez kell folyamodnunk. Nem maradt más hátra, mint egy számítógépes szoftverrel való korrekció.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<!-- ImageReady Slices (Untitled-2.psd) --> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1483" width="780"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1418" width="68%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" height="1761">
<table style="width: 611px; height: 1671px;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" height="1671" valign="top"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A következő fotó bizony meglehetősen alulexponált, de némi utómunkával elfogadhatóvá tehetjük:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Ebben legegyszerűbben a Photoshop Edit/Adjustments/Levels menüpontja lesz segítségünkre. Rákkatintva a következő ablakot kapjuk:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
A *Channel *felratú ablakban a kép különféle színcsatornái közül választhatunk. Az *RGB *mindhárom (Red, Green, Blue) színcsatornát együttesen jelöli. Mivel jelenleg nincs szükség a színek módosítására, így hagyjuk a beállítást *RGB*-n !
Az *Input Levels* melletti három ablakban a kép sötét, középtónusú és világos területeinek számszerű értékeit látjuk, az alatta lévő ablakban pedig a kép árnyalateloszlását, grafikusan ábrázolva, úgynevezett hisztogramon). Az ablak alatti háromszögek segítségével a tónusterületek egyenként szabályozhatók. A háromszögek árnyalata egyértelműen jelzi, hogy mely tónusterületeket állíthajuk segítségükkel.
Az ablak alsó részén a kimeneli jelszint állítható (*Output Levels)*

Most koncentráljunk az Input levels jellemzőkre !

A hisztogramon látható, hogy a kép árnyalateloszlása nem egyenletes. A jobb oldali, fehét nyíl fölötti és melletti területen a grafikon nem vesz fel értéket, tehát nincs a képen világosabb terület.
Az árnyalatok kiegyenlítéséhez húzzuk a jobb oldali, fehér háromszöget balra, addig a pontig, amíg a fölötte lévő ablakon a grafikon bal szélét látjuk. A fönti ablakokban a jobb oldali ablak értéke is változni fog, valamint automatikusan a középső ablaké is, mivel, ahogy láthatjuk a középső, szürke háromszög is balra tolódott. A jobb oldali háromszöget a grafikon széléig tolva, kb. *155*-ös értéket kell mutatnia a jobb oldali ablaknak. A középső érték *1,34*. Ezek természetesen csak a példaképünkre vonatkoznak, nem minden esetben ugyanekkorának kell lenniük. Az a lényeg, hogy a háromszög csúszkákat mindig a fekete grafikon széléig húzzuk, de beírhatjuk az értéket számmal is a fönti ablakokba, a háromszög csúszkák helyzete úgy is változik.
Most ismételjük meg ugyanezt a bal oldali, fekete háromszöggel is, amit jobbra húzzunk egy nagyon kicsit, a grafikon bal széléhez mivel a grafikon itt hamarabb kezdődik. A háromszöget addig húztam jobbra, amíg a bal oldali fölső ablakban 7-es értéket kaptam, ekkor került a jelölés a grafikon bal széléhez. Mindeközben az eredeti képünkön láthatjuk a változást, ha be van jelölve a *Preview* jelölőnégyzet. A képen látott változást is vegyük figyelembe !
A kép világossága, mint látható nagymértékben változott. Amennyiben még mindig túl sötétnek, vagy világosnak találjuk a középső, szürke háromszög eltolásával finomíthatunk rajta. Balra tolva világosodik, jobbra tolva sötétedik a kép. A példaképen még némileg balra toltam a csúszkát, ezzel a kép középtónusai világosodtak egy kicsit. Addig a pontig állítottam, amíg a fönti, középső ablakban *1,50* értéket kaptam. A középső csúszkát, jó közelítéssel, addog kell húznunk, hogy a fenti fekete grafikon mindkét oldalán nagyjából egyenlő mennyiségű sötét rész legyen. Természetesen az értékeket itt is beírhatjuk billentyűzetről. Íme a beállítások:[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az OK gomb lenyomásával ezt a végeredményt kaptam:[/SIZE][/FONT]



 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nem győzöm hangsúlyozni, hogy ezek az értékek csak a fenti példaképre vonatkoznak, valamint itt is igaz, hogy az értékek állítását ne vigyük túlzásba, csak bizonyos, enyhébb esetekben lesz hatásos. Súlyosan alulexponált felvételek esetében a világosítás következtében nagy mértékben növekszik a képzaj, ami a fotót élvezhetetlenné teheti. Ilyenkor be kell látnunk, hogy a fotót bizony elrontottuk. Az utólagos képmódosítás nem csodaszer. Nem hatásos minden esetben és nem biztos, hogy a kép előnyére válik.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Előző, világossággal foglalkozó, tippünkben a Photoshop egy alap korrekciós lehetőségét mutattuk be a Levels (Szintek) parancsot. Most egy hasonló lehetőséggel folytatjuk, a Selective Colors paranccsal, amely elsősorban a színek módosítására szolgál, de lehetőséget nyújt a kép világosságának beállítására, mégpedig ez esetben is különálló világossági csoportokkal, így a csúcsfények, középtónusok és árnyékok külön szabályozhatók. Meg sem kell ijednünk ettől a lehetőségtől, hiszen 1-2 lépésben érhetjük el vele a kívánt eredményt.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Erõsen alulexponált a képünk. Szeretnénk belõle egy nézhetõbb és élvezhetõbb, világos verziót.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A* Layers* palettáról válaszd a *Create New Fill or Adjustment Layer* ikont (kekete-fehér kör), majd a megjelenõ listáról a *Selective Color* opciót. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Egy ablakot kapsz eredményül. Az alján az *Absolute* jelölõt válaszd ! A tetején lévõ *Colors* (Színek) listából most csak a három alsó opció fontos nekünk; a* Whites* (csúcsfények) *Neutrals* (középtónusok) és a *Blacks* (árnyékok). Ezek segítségével állítunk a kép világosságán.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Kezd a* Neutrals* beállításával, hiszen ezzel adod meg a kép középtónusainak világosságát ! A beállító ablakban, csak az alsó – *Black* – csúszkát használd. Ezzel változtathatod a világosságot, a többi csúszka a színekre van hatással, amit most nem akarunk állítani. Ezután változtathatod a *Whites* és a *Blacks *tónusokat is. Elõbbivel a fehér és ahhoz közeli világossági tónusok, tehát a fényesebb területek, utóbbival a fekete és „barátai”, tehát az árnyákos területek, fognak változni.

Példánkban -*35* értéket adtunk a* Neutrals*-nak, *-10*-et a *Whites* és *-5*-öt a *Blacks *tónusoknak, így mindhármat világosítottuk. 

Ha a végeredményt megfelelõnek tartod, nyomj *OK* gombot, az *Layer/Flatten Image* menüponttal egyesítsd a rétegeket és mentsd el a képet ![/SIZE][/FONT]





​<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A rétegek és a réteg összhatásmódok jóbarátaink. Segítségükkel számtalan képmódosító feladatot tudhatunk le egyszerűen, a hagyományos parancsoktól többnyire sokkal finomabb, jobb minőségben. Immár harmadik alkalommal kerül terítékre az fotószerkesztés egyik leggyakoribb problémája, a világosság kérdése. Alapvetően erre a Brightness/Contraszt parancs a legegyszerűbb megoldás, de ezen kívül számtalan egyéb menüparancs is rendelkezésünkre áll, mint például a Levels, a Curves, vagy a Selective Color, hogy csak a kézenfekvőbbeket említsük. Következő példánkban egy legalább ennyire egyszerű módszert mutatunk be, mely két réteg összhatásmódján és azok arányán alapul.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Válaszd ki a megfelelõ fotót! Ez esetünkben egy kissé alulexponált tárgyfotó, melynek leginkább egy kevés világosítás tenne jót.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az eredeti réteget duplázzuk meg a *Layer/Duplicate Layer* menüparanccsal, ezután a *Layers* palettán a duplázott második réteg összhatásmódját állítsd *Normal*ról *Screen*re! Ezt a bal oldali bekarikázott lehullómenüben teheted meg. Mindjárt látni fogod, hogy a *Screen* összhatásmód hatására a kép sokkal világosabb lett, mint eredetileg. Amennyiben nem lett elég világos a fotód, nyugodtan duplázd meg újra a réteget és az így létrejött harmadik réteg összhatásmódját is állítsd *Screen*re! A kép így még világosabb lesz. A világosság legyen egy kicsit eltúlzott a kívánthoz viszonyítva, mivel a következõkben finomítani fogunk rajta. A rétegek másolgatását és a *Screen *összhatásmód alkalmazását addig folytathatod, amíg a kívántnál egy kissé világosabb nem lesz a képed. Általában azért 1-2 réteg elegendő szokott lenni. Túlságosan sok réteg egymásra másolása és ilyen módon való világosítása a képminőséget, a kép plasztikusságát nagymértékban ronthatja.
Maradj ugyanebben az ablakban és a jobb oldalon bekarikázott *Opacity*, azaz átlátszóság, értéket állítsd be tetszés szerint úgy, hogy a világosság a kívánalmaidnak megfelelõ legyen. Nálunk kb. *80%*-nál volt ez az érték. Az *Opacity*vel csökkentheted vagy eltüntetheted az összhatásmód okozta változást.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Mindezek után a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítheted a két réteget és mentheted a képet. Végeredményül ezt a fotót kaptuk. Némi kontraszt emelés még ráfér, de erről korábbi tippjeinkben olvashatsz bővebben.[/SIZE][/FONT]







​ Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Szépia tónus*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Úgy érzed, hogy a fotód jobban mutatna régies, szépia tónusban ? Következő cikkünkben két apró trükköt mutatunk be, miként alakíthatod legegyszerűbben át színes fotód barnás árnyalatúvá.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center>​ 
<!-- ImageReady Slices (Untitled-2.psd) --> 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Legyen ez a színes felvétel a kiinduló képünk:[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Ha szépia tónust szeretnénk a képre varázsolni, egyszerűen csak fussunk az egérmutatóval a jobb oldali *Actions* fülre, majd ott az* Image Effects* csoportból válasszuk a *Sepia Toning (grayscale)*, vagy a* Sepia Toning (layer)* actiont !






Utóbbi beállítást választva a* Layers *ablakban 3 réteget látunk. A legfölső réteget kijelölve és az *Opacity* értékét változtatva szabályozhatjuk a szépia hatás erősségét a képen.

Egyénibb és némileg nehezebb megoldás, de komolyabb eredményt adhat, ha a fotót először az *Image/Mode/Grayscale* menüpont segítségével szürkeárnyalatossá ("fekete-fehérré") alakítjuk, majd elérhetővé válik az *Image/Mode Doutone* beállítás is, és ezután ezt választjuk. A felbukkanó ablakban a *Type* beállításnál válasszuk a *Duotone* értéket, így a képnek egy barnás árnyalat helyett két színárnyalatot adhatunk meg. Az Ink 1. színnek állítsunk be feketét (ez az alapbeállítás is), így a kép fekete árnyalatú részei megmaradnak feketének. Ink 2. színnek keressünk egy világos sárgásbarna színt. Én a PANTONE színskála 117 M jelzésű árnyalatát választottam.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A színek választóablaka mellett balra látunk egy-egy ugyanolyan méretű grafikon ablakot. Az ablak belsejébe kattintva a felbukkanó ablak bal oldalán látható görbén állíthatjuk be az adott szín világossági értékeit. A jobb oldalon számokkal írhatjuk be ugyanezt és a görbe ennek megfelelően fog változni. Hogy ne legyen a végeredmény túl sötét ezért mindkét színnél a görbe jobb szélét lefelé húztam. A fekete szín esetében csak kb. 95%-ig, a drapp színnél nagyjából 66%-ig.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha további színeket akarunk a képhez adni akkor a Type mezőben beállíthatunk Tritone (háronszínű) és Quadtone =négyszínű) értékeket is, ezzel még érdekesebb képhatást érve el.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Lássuk tehát, mit sikerült kihozni a képből:[/SIZE][/FONT]​





<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Természetesen először is egy megfelelő színes, esetleg fekete-fehér fotóra lesz szükségünk és mindössze fél percre, amely bőven elég arra, hogy hatásos módon lendítsük át képünk színeit szépiába. Nem olyan finoman hangolható és jó eredményt adó, mint előző ugyanilyen leírásunk, de cserébe könnyű és a kívánt illúziót szépen elérhetjük vele.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Itt az ideje régi korok boldognak képzelt nosztalgiáját csempésznünk fotónkba. Mi sem jobb ennél, mint egy bájos, ódon kisváros főtere?[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Színesíts![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vagy inkább színteleníts! Ehhez elég megnyitnod az *Images/Adjustments/Hue / Saturation* (Kép/Módosítások/Színezet / Telítettség) menüpontot. A megnyíló ablak jobb alsó sarkában találod a számunkra érdekes funkciót, *Colorize* néven. Jelöld be a kis négyzetet![/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Színezet, telítettség
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maradjunk a *Hue/Saturation* ablaknál és a bal oldali csúszkák közül a* Hue *(Színezet) nevűvel állítsuk be a kívánt színt. Ez lehet akár az eredetileg tervezett szépia, vagy valamilyen cián illetve bíbor tónus. Lényegében ízlésünktől, elgondolásunktól függ. A következő *Saturation* csúszkával állíthatjuk be a választott szín telítettségét.
A *Lightness* (Világosság) csúszkát csak abban az esetben használjuk, ha a kép fényességén is változtatni szeretnénk. Általában erre nem lesz szükség.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Nosztalgia[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A végső kép egészen tetszetős, ahhoz képest, hogy pár másodpercünkbe került az elkészítése.[/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>

Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Hibás pixel eltávolítása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Sajnos képeinken idővel megjelenhetnek a képérzékelő hibás működésére utaló, úgynevezett dead illetve stuck pixelek. Ezek jellemzője, hogy a kép ugyanazon helyén, bármilyen körülmények között (akár a legrövidebb záridőnél is) megjelenik, általában egy erősen világító, vagy ellenkezőleg, egy feketén árválkodó pixel képében. Fontos, hogy a dead és stuck pixelek nem keverendők, az úgynevezett hot pixelekkel amelyek például a nagyon hosszú záridők esetén, tömegével jelennek meg és a záridő növelésével számuk is egyre nő. Ez a CCD erősítéséből adódó mellékhatás és normál körülmények között nem jelenik meg, a dead és stuck pixelek viszont nem működő pixelhelyek, így hibának minősülnek. Most nézzünk egy egyszerű eljárást a hibás pixelek eltávolítására. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<!-- ImageReady Slices (Untitled-2.psd) --> 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Keresd meg fotódom a hibás pixelt ! A dead és stuck pixelek általában nem tömegével jelennek meg a képen bár az idő előrehaladtával számuk lassan nőhet. Legtöbbször egyetlen magányos pixelről, vagy pár pixel alkotta csoportról van szó, mely tüzetesebben szemlélve minden képeden ugyanott lesz. Ha nem vagy biztos a helyében készíthetsz rövid záridővel egy világos és egy sötét, síma felületről egy-egy fotót és szembetűnőbb lesz a helyzete.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Példánkban a hibás pixelcsoport kb. 2x2 pixel nagyságú[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Nagyítsd ki a képet legalább 500-600%-ra (jobb fölső sarokban lévő *Navigator* ablak segítségével), hogy könnyebben tudj dolgozni a rendkívül apró területtel ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Az eszközpalettáról válaszd ki a *Négyzet jelölő eszköz*t (*Retangular Marquee Tool*), melyet az *'M'* billentyű lenyomásával is gyorsan elérhetsz. Jelöld ki a hibás pixelt és körülötte legalább még 1-2 pixelnyi területet ! Gyakran a stuck (beégett) pixelek körül színes szegélyt látunk, így érdemes ezzel együtt kijelölni.

[/SIZE][/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] A menüből válaszd ki a* Filter/Noise/Dust&Scrathes* effektet. Ahogy neve is mutatja, ez a filter elsősorban az analóg fotók szkenelése után a képen maradó por és karcolások eltávolítására hivatott, de minden zavaró képelem könnyűszerrel eltávolítható a segítségével. Természetesen ha kijelölsz egy területet, ahogy esetünkben is, úgy csak a kijelölésen belül fog dolgozni a filter.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A megjelenő ablakban a* Radiusnak* állíts be 1-3 közötti értéket., a *Threshold* érték maradjon 0, de ha túl drasztikusnak találod a filter hatását - például a hibás pixel nem a példánkban szereplő sima háttér, hanem egy részletesebb tárgy előtt volt és a filter a kijelölésen belül részleteket is eltüntetet - akkor a Threshold érték emelésével finomíthatod a végeredményt.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 




 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Mivel a hibás pixel minden egyes fotódon ugyanott fog megjelenni, ezért lépéseinket automatizálhatod is a Photoshop Action szolgáltatása segítségével. Így a hibás pixel eltávolításának lépései elmenthetők és minden képen ugyanazon a helyen hajtódnak majd végre.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Lehetséges ilyen módon több kép kötegelt feldolgozása is, így a program ugyanazt a lépéssort akár egy könyvtárnyi képen is végigfuttatja, és nem lesz többé probléma a hibás pixellel. [/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha netán még bizonytalan vagy az action-ök és a kötegelt feldolgozás  rejtelmeiben, figyeld oldalunkat, mert hamarosan tippeket találsz ezek mikéntjéről is ![/SIZE][/FONT]
​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*
[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Élesítünk*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Elkészítettük életünk eddigi legjobb "természetfotóját" házi kedvencünkről, de a végeredmény kicsit mosott, életlennek tűnő. Ráférne egy alapos élesítés. Mit tegyen a kezdő felhasználó, ha most lát először képszerkesztő programot ? Nem kell kétségbe esnie, íme néhány jótanács, mely a későbbiekben is hasznodra lehet. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<!-- ImageReady Slices (Untitled-2.psd) --> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> 
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> 
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd">
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Miután a Photoshop betöltődött a *File/Open* menüpont segítségével nyithatod meg a fotót arról a helyről, ahová elkészülte után másoltad.




Ha a kép megjelent a Photoshop munkalapján tetszőlegesen beállíthatod nézetének nagyságát. A munkalapon jobbra fönt találsz egy kis ablakot *Navigator* és *Info* feliratú fülekkel. Itt a *Navigator* ablakban állítható be a kép nézetének nagysága. 100%-ra állítva a képet teljes méretben látod. Ez a beállítás kép valódi méretét nem növeli vagy csökkenti, csupán a programban látod ekkorának. A képet azért célszerű 100%-os méretre állítani (még akkor is, ha a teljes kép nem fér el a képernyőn), mert az élesítés hatását csak így látod majd pontosan.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Az élesítésre több *Filter* (Szűrőeffekt) áll rendelkezésedre. Ezeket a főmenüsor *File/Filter/Sharpen* almenüjében találod. Az általam használt Photoshop verzióban (v7.01) 4 darab filter választható, név szerint: *Sharpen*, *Sharpen Edges*, *Sharpen More* és *Unsharp Mask*. Ezek közül az első 3 meghatározott mértékben élesít, így gyakorlati hasznuk csak abban az esetben van, ha pár másodperc alatt szeretnél végezni a kép élesítésével. Legjobb eredményt a viszonylag változatosan beállítható* Unsharp Mask* filterrel érhetünk el, így most ezzel foglalkozunk részletesebben. Csak néhány szóban a többi élesítési eljárásról: a* Sharpen *menüpont kiválasztásával a képen egy automatikus enyhébb élesítés hajtódik végre. Ha a *Sharpen Edges* pontot választod, csak a finomabb élek kerülnek élesítésre. A *Sharpen More *menüponttal a képet nagyobb mértékben élesítheted.

















Térjünk vissza az *Unsharp Mask* effekthez ! A nevére kattintva egy kis ablakot kapsz, melyben balra fönt láthatod a kép előnézetét és ellenőrizheted majd az élesítés mértékét. A kép nagyságát állítsd 100%-ra, hogy teljes méretben lásd ! Ellenőrizd, hogy jobbra fönt a Preview (Előnézet) jelölőnégyzete be van-e jelölve ! Alapesetben igen. Az élesítés folyamatát ablak mellett a főképen is láthatod majd.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Alul 3 csúszkát látsz. Az* Amoun*ttal állíthatod be az élesség mértékét 0-500% között. A *Radius* értékkel állíthatod be, hogy az észlelt élekhez képest mekkora vastagságban alkalmazza program az élesítést. Kis értéknél az apró, finom részleteken alkalmazza a program az élesítést, nagy értéknél inkább a durvább, vastagabb élek mentén. Az értéke 0-250 pixel lehet. A *Threshold* csúszkával azt a hatértéket állíthatjuk be, amely alatt a program élesítendőnek észlel egy területet. Az értéke 0-255 lehet. 0 érték esetén minden élnek észlelhető területre alkalmazni fogja a program a beállítást, az érték minél nagyobb annál kevesebb területen látható majd az élesítés hatása. Elsőre talán kicsit kínaiul hangzik némelyik, de nem kell ezt szó szerint így bevágnunk. Próbálkozzunk vele bátran, és egy idő után úgy is tudni fogjuk melyik értéken változtassunk ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nézzünk egy példát ! Betöltötted kedvenced portréját, és megnyitottad az *Unsharp Mask* ablakot. Jól látható, hogy képen kedvenced bundája apró, finom részletekben jelenik meg a képen. Ki szeretnéd hangsúlyozni jobban ezeket a részleteket. Az* Amount* értéket először állítsd 500%-ra, hogy az élesítés hatása teljes mértékben látható legyen. Innen finomítjuk majd a kellő mértékben a hatást. Az alsó *Threshhold* csúszka maradjon 0, hogy az élesítést mindenhol elvégezze a program. Most próbálkozz a *Radius* értékkel ! Ha feljebb húzzod a csúszkát jól láthatod az élesítés mértékét. Mivel képed finom részleteket tartalmaz, így a túl nagy értékek esetén a kép "szétesik". Valószínűtlen, durva élek, majd a legnagyobb értékeken durva kontraszt jelenik meg. Csak arra van szükségünk, hogy a finom éleket kiemeljük, de emellett megmaradjon a kép természetessége. A példakép esetében a nagyon finom 0,3 *Radius *értékben találtam meg a szemnek még kellemes értéket. A 0,4 érték már kissé túlzás. Alapvetően is igaz, hogy sok részletet tartalmazó képnél, 500% *Amount* esetében a *Radius *0,3, de inkább 0,2 érték ad szebb eredményt. Ebben az esetben maradhatsz 0,3-nál, de az *Amount* értéket finomítsd kb. 300% környékére, valamint a *Threshold* értéket 2-re, mivel bántó, túl világos élek még 0,3 *Radius*nál is zavaróan hatnak a képen. Ez a beállítás egy bundás állat fotójához, vagy például tájképhez szinte minden esetben megfelelő lehet. Még finomabb részleteknél a 0,2 *Radius* beállítás és 400-500% *Amount* szebb végeredményt adhat. Itt a macska bundájának ezüstös jellege miatt a 0,3 *Radius* érték még nem túl zavaró. A Threshold értékét tartsd általában alacsonyan, az sem baj, ha 0-án marad és nem nyúlsz hozzá.
Vigyáznunk kell azonban, mivel az apró részletek élesítése nem csak a bunda jellegzetességeit, de a fotón esetleg fellelhető zaj, apró képszemcsék jelenlétét is erősíti. Az élesítés jelszava: CSAK FINOMAN !

Abban az esetben ha kevésbé részletes a képed, - például egy épületről készült fotónál, vagy egy ember sziluettjénél, ahol nem az épület, vagy a téma apró jellegzetességeit részleteid akarod megmutatni - érdemes a *Radius* értéket 1-re állítanod az *Amount* értéket pedig hagyd alacsonyan kb. 50-100% között. Így a viszonylag vastagabb élek, a körvonal kerül kiélesítésre, a finom részletek viszont kevésbé, de ugyanúgy a zaj sem.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Legközelebbi élesítési leckénkben sokkal bonyolultabb és kifinomultabb eljárásokat ismerhetsz meg. Addig is jó ismerkedést az Unsharp Mask effekttel ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
[/SIZE][/FONT]​</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]jelentősen felerősítette. Ennek kiküszöbölésére nem marad más módunk, mint, hogy magunk határozzuk meg a program számára, mely területeken élesítsen és melyeket hagyja figyelmen kívül. Nyilván egy elmosódott hátteret felesleges kezelésbe vennie, hiszen zajon kívül nem sok élesíthető dolgot talál. [/SIZE][/FONT] 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd">
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]




(fotórészlet)[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Képünkön elõször egy kontúrmaszkot fogunk létrehozni, tehát az a célunk, hogy csak a fotó élei legyenek kijelölve, az elmosódottabb részek, például a háttér ne.
Elõször is válts át Lab színmódba az* Image/Mode/Lab Color* paranccsal !









Válaszd ki a *Channels* palettát! Itt a *Lightness* csatornára lesz szükséged, amely a kép fényességi értékeit tartalmazza. Az *'a'* és* 'b'* jelû csatorna a színösszetevõket hordozza. Jelöld ki a* Lighness* csatornát és az egérrel húzd rá a paletta alján lévõ kis *dokumentum ikon*ra. Ezzel egy új csatornává duplázod, úgynevezett Alpha chanellá. Ez jelen esetben a Lightness csatornád tökéletes másolata, amellyel szabadon dolgozhatsz anélkül, hogy a képen módosítás történne. Ha a Lightness csatornán hajtanánk végre módosításokat, akkor az a képen látható lenne. Ezen az új csatornán megpróbáljuk elõhívni a kép éleit, hogy könnyen kijelölhetõk legyenek.



Maradjon kijelölve az új csatornánk ! Menj a *Filter/Stylize/Find Edges* szûrõre, amely megkeresi a képen az éleket és sötét kontúrral kihúzza õket.






A Photoshop így könnyedén ki tudja majd jelölni a nagy kontrasztkülönbségû részeket. A sötét élek azonban sok helyen túl határozottak így elõször hangsúlyosabbá tesszük,  maj elmossuk õket, hogy lágyabb átmenetet kapjunk.

Válaszd ki a *Filter/Other/Minimum* parancsot és itt *1*, esetleg *2 radius* értéket. Példánkban *1*-es értéket használtunk. Mivel ez nem várt éleket csinált a *Filter/Noise/Median* szûrõvel, *2*-es *radius* értéket választva finomítsuk, majd a *Filter/Blur/Gaussian Blur* szûrõvel lágyítsuk el teljesen. Itt is *2* volt a *radius* értéke, de ízlésünk és a kép mérete szerint használj mindenütt *1-3* közötti radiust !




Mivel nekünk a sötéttel jelölt éleket kell élesítenünk a program pedig a világos részeket jelöli majd ki, ezért egyszerûen fordítsuk át a képet inverzre az *Image/Adjustments/Invert (Ctrl+I)* paranccsal. Íme az eddigi eredmény:


[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]




Kijelölésre kész a fotónk. Ezt egyszerûen a *Ctrl* gomb nyomvatartásával és közben a duplikált *Lightness* csatornára való kattintással megteheted. 



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Ezután a *Channels* palettán válts át a fõ (*Lab*) csatornára, majd ai *Image/Mode* menüben visszaválthatsz Lab-ról* RGB Color*ra ! 

Nyomj* Ctrl+H*-t, hogy a kijelölés körvonala eltûnjön. A kijelölés ettõl még aktív marad, csak a zavaró körvonal nem látszik, viszont az élesítést jobban figyelemmel kísérheted.




Nincs más hátra, mint elvégezni a kijelölt területek élesítését.
Alkalmazd a *Filter/Sharpen/Unsharp Mask* parancsot. A példában *350*-es *Amount* és *5*-ös* Radius* értékeket használtunk *0 Threshold* mellett, de természetesen saját ízlésünk szerint élesíthetünk.
Az élesítés végén válaszd ki a *kijelölõ eszközt* (*M* gomb) és kattints a kép egy pontjára, hogy a kijelölést megszüntesd !

A végeredmény: 




Csak a kijelölt élek mentén látható az élesítés hatása. A háttér - és vele együtt a zaj - nem, vagy nem számottevõen élesedett, erõsödött.


















Ez volt a kiinduló képünk élesítés elõtt (részlet).




















Így fest a kép ugyanazt az Unsharp Mask beállítást használva, de kontúrmaszk alkalmazása nélkül. A háttéren jól megfigyelhetõ a felerõsödött zaj. A képi többi részén látható, elsõre részletnek tûnõ szemcsézettség is voltaképpen zaj.













A leírtak csak elsõ olvasatra tûnnek bonyolultnak, de megértve õket bátran használhatod más területeken is a kontúrmaszkot, például zajszûrésre. Ha végképp nem szeretnél minden alkalommal végigmenni a sorozatos lépéseken, készíts belõlük Action-t, a képeidnek megfelelõ átlagbeállításokat használva, így gyorsíthatod a munkát.[/SIZE][/FONT]​</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az élesítés során fellépő egyik alap probléma az úgynevezett "halo" jelenség. Ez az élek kontrasztkülönbségének (élesítésének) mellékhatásaként létrejött, az élesítési tartománynál szélesebb fényszegély. A hagyományos Unsharp Maskot erőteljesen alkalmazva jól érzékelhető ez a jelenség. Ha ez a hatás számmottevő a képet túlélesítettnek mondjuk. Példánk az úgynevezett High Pass élesítést mutatja be, mely megfelelően alkalmazva kellően hatásos lehet, és az említett "halo" is kevésbé jellemző.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Kissé lágy mintafotónkat szeretnénk megtámogatni egy kis élesítéssel.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ehhez nincs is más dolgod, mint a kép eredeti (*Background*) rétegérõl egy duplikált réteget csinálni úgy, hogy a *Layers* (Rétegek) paletta alján lévõ, képen jelölt ikonra húzod a réteg sávját. A duplikált réteget kijelölve hagyva ezután az összhatásmódot *Normal*ról állítsd át *Overlay*re ![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az eredeti kép erõsen kontrasztossá válik, ezen kell finomítanunk, hogy a nagy kontrasztkülönbség az élek mentén legyen erõsebb, a fotó többi részén viszont ne.
A* Filter/Other/High Pass* szûrõt válaszd erre a célra. A megjelenõ ablakban a *High Pass* (Magas Áteresztõ) szûrõ rádiusz értékét állíthatod. Ha nagyon  finom, csak az apró részleteket szeretnél élesíteni, van a fotód viszonylag kis méretû, akkor *1*, vagy az alatti radius lehet a megfelelõ. Jobban erõsíteni kívánt élek esetén magasabb sugárértéket válassz ! Természetesen ez esetben is a régi tanácsunk veendõ figyelembe: ki-ki ízlése szerint. 
Esetünkben *1,5 *radius értéket választottunk, amit a kép kis mérete nem indokolt, de ez az élesítés hatását jobban szeretnénk most érzékeltetni, hogy jobban lásd a változást, kedves olvasó ![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Tulajdonképpen ezzel készen is lennénk, a két réteget egyesíthetjük, de egy kicsit tovább lépünk. Nem baj ha elõzõleg kissé harsányra állítottuk az élesítést. Most finomítunk rajta.
Maradva ugyanazon rétegen, válaszd újra a *High Pass* szûrõt és még egyszer „dolgozd” meg a képet. Ezúttal válassz az elõzõ értéknek megfelelõ, vagy kevesebb *Radius*t. A képen ezáltal több finom részlet kap hangsúlyt. Példánk esetében másodszorra 1-es sugárértéket alkalmaztunk.
Amennyiben még finomabbá szeretnéd tenni az élesítést, az *Overlay* helyett válassz *Soft Light* (Lágy Fény) összhatásmódot, vagy az *Opacity* (Átlátszóság) csúszkát húzd lejjebb ![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha végeztél, a* Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítheted a két réteget és képed elkészült:[/SIZE][/FONT]






​<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Sorban a negyedik élesítési tippünk a rétegek és az összhatásmódok segítő jobbját veszi igénybe. Koncepciónk újfent az, hogy minél kevesebb élesítési mellékhatással találkozzunk és nagyobb legyen az ellenőrzésünk a művelet felett, mint azt a Photoshop standard élesítési eszközeitől megszoktuk. A műveletsort – haladó besorolása ellenére – bátran kipróbálhatják és elmenthetik a kezdő felhasználók is. Nem lesz nehéz.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="421"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az alábbi képrészleten mutatjuk be eheti tippünk lépéseit. A részletet egy eredeti méretű képből vágtuk ki. Jól kivehetően részletes, de kissé lágy. Tehát megérett az élesítésre.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Duplázd meg a kiindulási réteget a Layer/Duplicate Layer paranccsal, a megjelenő ablakban pedig adj nevet az új rétegnek. Például 'élesítés1'. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az új rétegen alkalmazd a Filter/Sharpen/Unsharp Mask szűrőt. Ezzel élesítheted azt. Egy kissé élesítsd túl a képet, legyenek kemények, kontrasztosak az élek. Később még finomítunk ezen a kissé visszatetsző látványvilágon. Példánkban az Amount érték 500%-ra, és a Pixel 0,3-ra állításával megfelelően túlélesített fotót kaptunk. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A rétegek átlátszóságz élesített réteget újra duplázd meg (Layer/Duplicate Layer)! A harmadik réteg neve legyen 'élesítés2'. E réteg összhatásmódját Normalról állítsd át Darken értékre, így csak az élkontraszt sötét területei érvényesülnek. Majd menj vissza középső réteghez és az összhatásmódot állítsd Lightenre. Itt csak az élkontraszt világos területei érvényesülnek majd. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nincs más dolgod, mint az 'élesítés1' és az 'élesítés2' réteg átlátszóságát (Opacity) olyan mértékre csökkenteni, ami a képen elfogadható élességet ad végeredményül. Még egyszer: az 'élesítés1' réteg átlátszóságának csökkentésével a világos éleket, míg az 'élesítés2'-nél a sötéteket finomítod. Többnyire a világos élek dominanciája a zavaróbb, így azt érdemes kisebb értékre venni. Természetesen a választott érték kizárólag a fotódtól, az fent alkalmazott élesítés mértékétől és egyéni ízlésedtől függjön. Az Opacity csúszka állításakor a fotón jól láthatod a változást. Mi az 'élesítés1' rétegen 45%, az 'élesítés2'-n pedig 80% átlátszóságot alkalmaztunk.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ha nem vagy elégedett a végeredménnyel, a rétegek átlátszóságának állításával bátran kísérletezhetsz. A kívánt eredmény elérése után a Layer/Flatten  Image paranccsal egyesítheted a három réteget és mentheted a képet. A végeredmény a túlélesítés ellenére is finomabb élességet adó, jól kontrolálható fotó. Némi zajt is sikerült előcsalogatnunk, de szerencsére nem túl zavaró mértékben.[/FONT]​ 



​</td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Jópár módját bemutattuk már az élesítésnek. Ennek az az oka, hogy jópár módja létezik - nem csak a megszokott Unsharp Mask. "Öreg" Életlen Maszkunkat kombinálhatjuk egyéb megoldásokkal is, melyek finomabb végeredményt adnak, mint önmagában való használata. Ilyen például, ha a színcsatornákat figyelmen kívül hagyjuk az élesítés során.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A lényeg az, hogy csak a fotó világossági információit élesítsük. A színcsatornák élesítése felesleges a részletek tekintetében.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Csatornaváltás[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ehhez először át kell váltanod *RGB Color* módból *Lab Color* módba. Az *RGB* színmód csak a piros (*R*), zöld (*G*) és kék (*B*) csatornákat jelenti. Tehát a kép mindhárom csatornája színcsatorna. *Lab* módban két színcsatornát (*a* és *b*) kapunk és a egy világossági (*Lightness*) csatornát. Utóbbira lesz szükségünk.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Válaszd a fényt!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Válts át a* Channels* palettára, majd válaszd ki a *Lightness *csatornát. Egy monokróm képet látsz, amely az adott csatorna információit mutatja. Ezt kell élesítenünk.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szokás szerint
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Élesítsd a képet a megszokottak szerint, például az életlen maszk (*Unsharp Mask*) segítségével. Apró részletek lévén mi egy kis sugár (*Radius*) értéket választottunk közepes élesítési erőséggel (*Amount*). A *Threshold* értékét* 0*-án hagytuk. Válassz belátásod szerint, képednek megfelelő beállításokat![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Nem meglepő...
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]...hogy élesebb fotót látunk végeredményül. Csak a kép világossági információi, részletei élesedtek. A színzaj jelenlétét ezáltal nem növeltünk, viszont a világossági zaj a túlzott élesítés hatására növekedhet.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Mostani tippünk a webgalériába szánt fotónk részleteinek kiemelésre alkalmas. Nagyjából 800 x 600 pixel közeli képek élesítéséhez lehet hatásos. Ha a fotót webes méretre kicsinyítjük, a kép kicsit életlennek, lágynak tűnik. Utolsó lépésként jót tesz neki egy kis élesítés, a finom részletek erősítése. A következő lépéssor szinte bármelyik Photoshop verzióval elvégezhető.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ez a fotórészlet elviselne még egy kis élkiemelést. Lekicsinyítettük, hogy kényelmesen letölthető és nézhető legyen a neten is, és már csak az utolsó simítás az élesítés van hátra.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Dupla réteg
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Először duplázd a meglévő háttérréteget (*Background*). Ezt a *Layer/Duplicate Layer* paranccsal végezheted el, de gyorsabb megoldás a képen jelölt ikonra húzni a háttérréteget. A következőkben a frissen létrejött *Background copy* rétegen dolgozunk, azaz élesítünk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Egyedi[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az élesítés szokatlan módszerrel történik, mégpedig a *Filter/Other/Custom* (Szűrő/Egyéb/Egyedi) szűrővel. Itt saját szűrőhatásokat kreálhatunk, ha nem vagyunk elégedettek a gyári effektekkel. Vegyük úgy, hogy bizony elégedetlenek vagyunk és készítsünk egy finomélesítő szűrőt.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az alsó *Scale* mezőbe írj *11*-et! A finom részletek élesítéséhez a fenti mátrix középső területét kell használnunk. Az ide beírt értékek összege a *Scale*-nél megadott legyen, különben a világosság is módosulni fog. A középső mezőben *15*-ös értéket használtunk, négy szomszédos mezőbe pedig *-1*-et írtunk, ami így pontosan *11*. Ennek hatására a kép kis mértékben élesedik, amit a *Preview* jelölő ki-, és bekapcsolásával ellenőrizhetsz.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A változás viszonylag csekély, ezért az élesítés végeztével nyomd le négyszer a *CTRL-F* billentyűkombinációt! Így még négy alkalommal megismétlődik a legutóbbi szűrő, azaz a *Custom* élesítés. A kapott kép most már túlélesített, de nem hiába készítettünk két réteget.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][SIZE=-1] Megoldjuk![/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Átlátunk rajta
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A felső réteg átlátszóságának (*Opacity*) csökkentésével szabályozhatod az élesség erősségét, ami szintén csökkenni fog. Az alsó réteg a módosítatlan képet tartalmazza, azaz, a felső élesített kép átlátszóságának növelésével a módosítatlan fotó tűnik majd elő. A példánkban *50-55%* körüli eredmény már szép hatást adott.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Csak "keményen!"
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nos, ki találja ki melyik az eredeti és melyik az élesített? A jobb oldali képen látszik, mennyi "felkeményedett" a fotó. A lágy ködből erőteljesen tűnnek elő a részletek.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - 3:2 oldalarány*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Erre a műveletsorra leginkább akkor lesz szükségünk, ha papírra szeretnénk nagyíttatni fényképeinket. A digitális fényképezőgépek - kivéve a DSLR-eket és néhány drágább kompaktot - általában 4:3 képoldal aránnyal dolgoznak, a hagyományos papírméret azonban a 3:2 oldalarányt használja ki. Persze manapság már nem nehéz 4:3-os mérettel dolgozó nagyításokat rendelni, hiszen a szolgáltatók jó része átállt a digitális méretarányra, de ha mégis kedvesebb szívünknek a képet szemlélő szempontjából is kellemesebb 3:2-os oldalarány, akkor nagyon egyszerű a dolgunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Nyisd meg a vágni kívánt képet ! Példaképünk a kompakt digitális fényképezõgépek és a számítógép monitorok 4:3 oldalarányával rendelkezik. Ezt szeretnénk hagyományos 3:2-es fényképaránnyá vágni. Természetesen emiatt a kép szélein bizonyos részeket le kell vágnunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az eszközpalettán válaszd ki a *Rectangular Marquee Tool*t, vagyis a Négyszöges Kijelölõ Eszközt ![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az ablak tetején láthatod a választott eszköz opcióit. Itt a *Style* (Stílus) pontnál válaszd ki a *Fixed Aspect Ratio* (Fix Oldalarány) pontot, a* Width* (Szélesség) ablakba írd be a kép hosszabb oldalának oldalarányát. Ez esetünkben *3*. A *Height* (Magasság) ablakba pedig a rövidebb oldal arányszáma kerüljön, ami *2*. Ha a kép álló formátumú, akkor természetesen 2:3 legyen az arány.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A fotó bármely sarkától húzz négyzetes kijelölést a képre. A kijelölés oldalaránya a beállított (3:2) marad. Miután elérted a megfelelõ méretet kattints a kijelölés belsejébe és a bal egérgomb folyamatos nyomva tartása mellett állíthatod be a kijelölés pontos helyét. Ugyanezt teheted a nyíl gombok segítségével *1* pixelenkénti léptetéssel, vagy a *Shift+nyílgombok*kal *5 *pixelenkénti lépésekben. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha kijelölés körvonala a kívánt helyre került az *Image/Crop* (Kép/Vágás) paranccsal vághatod le a kijelölésen kívüli felesleget. Íme, a képünk 4:3 után 3:2 oldalarányú:[/SIZE][/FONT]






​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Ál-Infraszűrő*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A fényképezés egy roppant érdekes területe az infravörös fotográfia. A digitális fényképezőgépek megjelenése megkönnyítette e korábban ritkasászámba menő terület elterjedését az amatőrök között is, viszont a képérzékelőknél kialakított technológia és az infraszűrő üvegek viszonylag magas ára sok esetben nem teszi lehetővé, hogy gépünkkel ebbe a világba is kirándulást tegyünk. alternatív megoldásként marad a próbálkozás, hogy szoftveres úton érjünk el képeinken hasonló hatást.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]




[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Lehetõleg napsütéses idõben készült tájképet válassz, egységesen kék éggel, felhõkkel és zöld növényzettel ! A hatás ezeken e képeken lesz a legerõsebb.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



A *Layers* palettán az* Adjustment Layer* ikont (fekete-fehér kör) használva válaszd ki a *Selective Color* módot ! A megjelenõ ablakban alul, a *Method *jelölõd állítsd *Absolute*-ra, majd a fönti színcsatornák értékeit az alábbiak szerint módosítsd:
*Reds* csatorna: Cyan: -100, Magenta: -100, Yellow: 0
*Yellows* csatorna: Cyan: 0, Magenta: -100, Yellow: 0
*Greens* csatorna: Cyan: 0, Magenta: -100, Yellow: 0
*Cyans* csatorna: Cyan: -100, Magenta: +100, Yellow: -100
*Blues* csatorna: Cyan: -100, Magenta: +100, Yellow: -100[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A többi csatorna értékeit nem szükséges módosítani. [/SIZE][/FONT]​ ​ ​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Az elõzõekhez hasonlóan készíts új *Adjustment Layert*, ezúttal a *Channel Mixert* választva !
A *Channel Mixer* ablakában jelöld be a Monochrome ablakot alul, majd a színcsatornákat állítsd az következõ értékekre:* Red* -50, *Green* +200,* Blue* -50.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ ​ ​ ​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Így 3 különbözõ rétegünk van. Az eredeti képet tartalmazó *Background*, valamint egy *Selective Color* és egy *Channel Mixer* adjustment réteg. Válaszd ki a *Selective Color* réteget és a paletta jobb fölsõ sarkában lévõ *Opacity* (Átlátszóság) csúszkán állítsd be a kép végrõ tónusarányait. Esetünkben *60%*-ot állítottunk, de természetesen az adott kép, valamint ízlésed szabja meg, hogy milyen értéket használsz. Az infra hatásnak megfelelõen a zöld lombozat legyen fehéres, de nem kiégett, a kék ég pedig sötét, világos felhõkkel !



A mûvelet elvégzése után egysítsd a rétegeket (*Layer/Flatten Image*)!
Amennyiben kevésbé digitális érzetû infrafotót akarsz, a *Filter/Distort/Diffuse Glow* effekttel "fénylõ-szemcsés" felületet adhatsz hozzá.
*
Figyelem: Mivel a digitális fényképezõgépek egyes színcsatornái a kép egészéhez mérten csak részinformációkat tartalmaznak, ezért a színcsatornák fenti módon való keverése és eltolása a fotón komoly részlet és élesség vesztéshez, valamint színzaj megjelenéséhez vezethet.*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 





​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Arcbőr simítása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Kimondottan portré utómunkánál használható tippünk a digitális szemránckrém felvitelének mikéntjébe vezeti be az olvasót. Bár a példafotón szereplõ kisfiúnak nincs igazán szüksége arcbõr finomításra, de készséges és hálás fotóalanynak bizonyult és jól szemléltethetjük, hogy a lenti mûveletsor, szinte bármilyen portrénál hatásosan alkalmazható. Ráadásul, aki előző tippünk lépéseibe is beletanult, az könnyebben hasznosíthatja majd ezt a műveletsort, hiszen újra alkalmazni fogunk rétegmaszkot.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Bár a példafotón szereplõ kisfiúnak nincs igazán szüksége arcbõr finomításra, de készséges és hálás fotóalanynak bizonyult és jól szemléltethetjük, hogy a lenti mûveletsor, szinte bármilyen portrénál hatásosan alkalmazható.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A *Layer/Duplicate Layer* paranccsal duplázd meg a kiindulási réteget. Ezután a *Filter/Noise/Dust&Scratches *parancsot használva lágyítsd a képet. *Radius*nak nagyjából *3-10 *közötti értéket állíts be, ízlés szerint. A lényeg az legyen, hogy az arcbõr minél simábbnak tûnjön, de ne vidd túlzásba ! A *Threshold* maradjon nulla. Ha nagyon sima arcbõrt szeretnénk, mondjuk egy nõi magazin címlapjának agyonretusált stílusában, akkor egy további *Gaussian Blur*, vagy *Smart Blur* effektel tehetjük elmosottabbá a bõrt. A bõrön kívüli részletek ennél a lépésnél lényegtelenek, tehát nem baj, ha a szemek, vagy a haj is teljesen elmosódott lesz. A következõ lépéseknél visszaállítjuk ezek eredeti állapotát úgy, hogy a bõr sima marad.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ezután a két réteg átlátszóságát (*Opacity*) állítsd kisebbre, így az alsó rétegen lévõ eredeti képállapot jobban áttûnik és a bõr eredeti struktúrájából is látszik valami. Az elmosás túlzottan természetellenes hatást kölcsönöz a bõrnek, ezért szerencsés, ha kissé látszik az eredeti állapot is. Összességében az elmosás domináljon, ezért célszerû az átlátszóságot *60-70%* környékére állítani. Ha csak kisebb mértékû bõrsimítást szeretnél, ez az érték lehet kevesebb is.
Amint elkészültél, hozz létre egy rétegmaszkot a lent jelölt ikon segítségével ![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A következõ lépések sokban megegyeznek a legutóbbi rétegmaszkos leírásunkban olvashatókkal. Az *E* gombbal választhatod ki az* Eraser* (radír) eszközt. Az opciói maradjanak alapbeállításon (*Brush, 100%, 100%*). Válasz egy lágy szélû, közepesen nagy ecsetet, jobban mondva radírt. A radír eszköz segítségével a felsõ réteg egyes területeit átlyukaszthatod, így az alsó, eredeti réteg tûnik át ezeken a részeken. Így a két rétegen egyfajta maszk jön létre. 
Azokat a területeket fesd át a radírral, amelyek részleteket tartalmaztak. Tehát az arc karakteres részeit, kivéve a nagyobb bõrfelületeket, amelyeket simának akarunk tudni. A radírozandó részek tehát, a haj, szõrzet (szemöldök, esetleg szakáll/bajusz/borosta), szemek, szempillák, száj, orrlyukak, fül, stb. Itt is az a mottó, hogy „Ízlés szerint”. Ez a lépéssor azért nehéz, mert a saját kreativitásodra kell hagyatkoznod. Ha van látható ruharészlet is a portrén, azt is radírozd át, mivel a ruhaszövet struktúrája sem mutat jól túlságosan elmosva. A festegetés (radírozás) hatására láthatod, hogy ezek a részek visszanyerik eredeti állapotukat, miközben a lágyított bõr az eredeti marad. Az ecsetméretet közben célszerû váltogatni. Nagyobb, összefüggõ területeknél használj nagyobb ecsetet, apróbb, jobb odafigyelést igényló részeken kisebbet.
Ha valamit elrontottál, tehát olyan területet radíroztál ki, amelyet mégsem kellett volna, a* B* gombbal válts át *Brush* (ecset) eszközre, válassz ki egy hasonló méretû ecsetet és fesd vissza a változást ![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha a elkészültél, a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítheted a rétegeket, majd mentheted a képet.[/SIZE][/FONT]






​<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Tudtad, hogy a szeplők legnagyobb ellensége nem az alapozókrém, hanem a piros színcsatorna? Ha ezt a kozmetikai cégek tudnák, bizonyára nem kencékbe, hanem képszerkesztő programokba fektetnének! Teljesen komolyra fordítva a szót, anélkül tüntethetjük el egy arcról a szeplőket, hogy a képen különösebb roncsoló eljárást kéne eszközölnünk. Egyszerűen színcsatornákat használunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Van amikor jól mutat, van amikor nem a szeplős arcbőr. Egy reklám/glamour fotónál nem igazán. A legnagyobb dilemma, hogy milyen módot válaszzunk az eltüntetésükre. Korábbi példánkban az elmosást választottuk. Ez nagyon hatásos a bőr mindenfajta hibáival szemben, de erősen alkalmazva porcelánbaba kinézetet ad a modellnek, ami nem minden esetben szép. Most szeretnénk megőrizni a bőr természetes jegyei és struktúráját, de szeplők, pigmentfoltok nélkül.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Dupla réteg[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A régi nóta.
Duplázd meg a kiindulási réteget a *Layer/Duplicate Layer* paranccsal. Főbb módosításainkat a felső rétegen hajtjuk majd végre, így az eredeti kép bizonyos tulajdonságai az érintetlen alsó rétegről visszaállíthatók lesznek.[/FONT]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kivonjuk a szeplőket...
[/FONT]...mint a megszálló hadsereget. Na, azért mégsem pont ugyanúgy, ehhez egyszerűbb az *Image/Apply Image* parancs használata, mint egy katonai szállítójármű. A *Channel* ablakban válaszd a *Red* (piros) színcsatornát, a *Blending* (összhatás) pedig* Lighten* (világosítás) legyen! Minden más ablakot hagyj érintetlenül![/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Újabb összhatásmód[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Új rétegünk tiszta, szeplőtelen bőrrel ajándékozta meg a modellt, de hová lettek a színek? A két réteg összhatásmódjaként válaszd a *Luminosity*-t (fényerő). Ennek hatására az alsó réteg színei megjelennek, viszont a felső réteg világosság (fényerő) értékei is megmaradnak. Ha vissza akarsz hozni valamit az alsó rétegből és szeplőkből, az *Opacity* csúszka állítása jelenthet megoldást. Ha az arc túlságosan sápadt lett, az* Image/Adjustments/Levels*, vagy *Curves* paranccsal állíthatod vissza az eredetihez közeli fényviszonyait.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szeplőtelen[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Búcsút inthetünk a szeplőknek, viszont az arcbőr eredeti struktúrája és természetessége nagyrészt megmaradt. Ha kozmetikai reklám-szerű végeredményt szeretnénk, használjuk a fent említett, korábban közölt lépéssort. Nemsokára arról is szót ejtünk, hogyan tehetjük hangsúlyosabbá a modell tekintetét. [/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Arcbőrszín*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Jól ismert probléma, különösen a kis beépített vakus gépeknél, hogy a "telibevakuzott" arcű fotóalany elég sápatagon, vérszegény bőrrel néz ránk a fotóról. A viszos színek és a márvány életteliség nem tesznek jót a portrénak, így tehát vettük a fáradtságot és összehoztunk egy arcbőrszínt feldobó lépéssort, ami nem is olyan nehéz.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd  meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]E komoly férfiú pirospozsgáit sajnos sikerült eltüntetni egy kis kompaktvaku segítségével. Na de sebaj, megpróbáljuk visszaszerezni őket.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szolíd színréteg[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Szükségünk lesz egy színrétegre. Ehhez a *Layers* (Rétegek) paletta alján válaszd ki a korrekciós réteg hozzáadása ikont ( a képen bekeretezve), majd a menüjéből a *Solid Color* pontot! [/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cserzett bőr?
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A megjelenő színválasztó ablakban egy bordó-barna színkeveréket ajánlunk. Ez elsőre elég cserzett, sőt igen sötét színnek tűnik, de lehetőségünk lesz még csökkenteni a hatását. Természetesen nem kötelező ilyen színt választanod, mindent a fotó milyensége határoz meg. Egy szándékosan hideg színekkel játszó képnél például furán mutatna ez az arcszín.

Mi a *953030 *hexa értékű színt választottuk képünkhöz.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Visszafogjuk a színeket
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A megfelelő arcbőrszínhez válaszd a *Layers* (Rétegek) paletta *Soft Light* (Lágy fény) összhatásmósját, majd az *Opacity* (Átlátszóság) csúszkán állítsd be a neked tetsző erősséget. Ez esetünkben *50%* volt, de itt is a kép milyensége és az ízlésünk döntsön.
Ha keményebb, erősebb színeket akarsz, a* Soft Light* összhatásmód helyett válaszd az *Overlay*t (Átfedés)![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] A többi repül
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Mivel a színréteg a kép összes színére hatással volt célszerű a fotó egyéb területeiről kitörölni a hatását. Ügyelj arra, hogy a színréteg maradjon kijelölve, azon belül pedig a rétegszín melletti - jelenleg - fehér maszk jelölő!
Válaszd ki az *Ecset* eszközt és egy viszonylag nagy méretű, lágy szélű ecsetet, majd az kép egyéb területeit (ruhát, hátteret, esetleg a hajat) fesd át vele. Csak a bőr részei maradjanak érintetlenek. Kisebb méretű ecsettel a szemek fehérjét is visszaállíthatod. Közben láthatod, amint a színek visszanyerik eredeti árnyalatukat. Nem baj ha a festegetés közben kicsit beleérsz az arcbőrbe, nem lesz feltűnő a hiba. Ha mégis elrontottál valamit a festéssel, válaszd a* radír* eszközt! Ezzel visszaállíthatod a színréteg által befolyásolt színeket.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Életteli
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Sokkal élettelibb lett az arc színe, mint alapjában volt. Az Opacity beállításával esetleg tovább finomíthatjuk a véferedményt. Végső lépésként egyesítsd az eredeti (Background) és a színréteget (*Layer/Flatten Image*), majd mentsd el a képet![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Árnyékok csökkentése*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A túl erős árnyékok gyakran felborítják a fotó egyensúlyát, rosszabb esetben pedig eltűnnek a részletek az árnyék "féltő" ölelésében. A fotó egyensúlyba hozására számos módszer vagy menüparancs áll rendelkezésünkre, például a Photoshop CS verzióban megjelent Shadows/Highlights, de a legcélszerűbb módszer mindig a saját kezünkbe venni a gyeplőt.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ezen a képen szeretnénk csökkenteni a déli erõs napsütés okozta erõs árnyékokat. Nincs szükségünk arra, hogy a teljes kép minden árnyékát kezelésbe vegyük, csupán a fõtémára koncentrálunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Képünk kissé sárgás-zöldes árnyalatokba hajlik, valamint cseppnyi kontraszt emelés sem árthat meg neki.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



A *Leyers* (Rétegek) palettán válaszd a *Levels* (Szintek) rétegmaszkot, majd a megjelenõ ablakban a középtónusokat világosítsd. A világosítás közben csak a fõtéma árnyékos területeire koncentrálj. Ezek a területek legyenek megfelelõen világosak, a többi terület akár ki is éghet. Példánkban a középtónusok világossági értékét *154*-re állítottuk. Ha ez kész, az összhatásmódot állítsd *Normal*ról *Luminosity*-re, majd egyesítsd a rétegeket a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal ! Most van egy túlvilágosított képed, de nekünk ebbõl csak az árnyékos részek lesznek fontosak.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Most a *History* paletta alsó ikonsorán kattints a fényképezõgép ikonra ! Ezzel a fotó aktuális állásáról egy "pillanatképet" mentesz. Ezt a képet valószínûleg *Snapshot 1* néven látod majd a *History* paletta tetején. Kattints a bal oldala melletti üres ikonhelyre és a képen látható ikon jelenik meg az üreg helyen ! Ezzel azt jelölted ki, hogy a *History Brush*nak ez legyen a referenciaképe. alapesetben ez a fölötte lévõ, azaz a kiinduló kép. Végezetül kattints a fölötte lévõ képre és minden a kiindulási helyzetbe áll vissza, abba az állapotba mielõtt elkezdtük a módosítást. [/SIZE][/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Most az eszközpalettán kattints a *History Brush*ra (Y gomb). Ennek az ecsetnek a feladata, hogy a kijelölt referenciakép állapotába állítja vissza az ecsettel megfestett területeket. Az opcióknál válassz egy lágy szélû, közepesen nagy ecsetet, amely nem túl nagy a fõtéma részleteinek átfestéséhez. Finomabb munkához 10-25 pixel közötti ecset a megfelelõ.

Most a választott ecsettel kezd el festegetni a világosítani akart árnyékos területeket a fõtémán és azok kivilágosodnak ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]









Jól látszik a különbség a kutya jobb oldali "árnyékos" részein.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Vigyázzunk a fenti mûvelettel, mivel túlzott alkalmazása nem valós látványt kölcsönöz a fotónak ! Maradjon a tárgyaknak árnyékos területe, hiszen ez kölcsönzi térbeliségüket.

[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] [/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Árnyékok és csúcsfények*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Korábban közöltünk már egy leírást "Árnyékok világosítása" címen. A probléma ugyanaz: látszólag nagyobb dinamikaátfogás megjelenítése a fotón. Több esetben előfordul, hogy képünkön a túl sötét és a túl világos részek dominálnak, a fotónak jól esne, ha több részletet látnánk az árnyékok "alatt", vagy visszahozhatnánk valamit a beégett világosságból. Erre teszünk most is egy kísérletet a "titokzatos" Apply Image parancs közreműködésével. Kevés szó esik erről a lehetőségről, pedig többféle szerkesztési metódusnál is hasznos lehet és így többféle feladat is végrehajtható vele. Például ilyesmi is...[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót!
[/FONT]Fotónkon az árnyas területeket szeretnénk úgy világosítani, hogy a csúcsfények (legvilágosabb részek) aránya ne növekedjen a világosítás miatt. Sőt, megpróbáljuk őket kissé visszafogni.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
 <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dupla réteg[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Duplázd meg a réteget úgy, hogy a *Background* elnevezésű eredeti réteget a jelölt ikonra húzod, vagy a *Layer/Duplicate Layer* parancsot alkalmazod!
A létrejött *Background copy *réteg maradjon kijelölve, miközben az összhatásmódot állítsd *Normal*ról *Luminosity*re, így a két réteg között a színek összhatásában nem lesz változás, csak a világosság tekintetében.[/FONT]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Egy titokzatos parancs
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Válaszd az *Image/Apply Image* parancsot, melynél a fent látható értékeket állítsd be! Ügyelj arra, hogy mind a forrás (*Source*), mint a végső (*Target*) képállapot csatornabeállítása *Green* legyen, valamint a *Source* állapotnál engedélyezd az *Invert* lehetőséget. A két állapot összhatásmódja (*Blending*) *Exclusion* legyen.
Az *Apply Image* parancs a második rétegünkre lesz csak hatással. A réteg zöld csatornájának inverzéből kivonja önmagát, ezáltal a sötét területek világosodnak a túlzottan világosak pedig kissé "szürkülnek".[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Átlátszóság
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Visszatérve a két rétegünkhöz, az *Opacity* (Átlátszóság) csúszka szabályozásával befolyásolhatod a két réteg egymás viszonyított arányát. Az százalékos érték csökkentésével, csökken a felső rétegen végrehajtott módosítás hatása. Mi *80%*-ra csökkentettük az összhatást, de nem biztos, hogy erre szükség lesz minden esetben.[/FONT]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Íme a végeredmény![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A kép bal fölső részén látható az eredeti állapot, jobb alsó szegmensében pedig a módosított. Az árnyékos területeken több részlet látszik, mint korábban, a világos részek ereje pedig csökkent. Ha még drasztikusabb eredményt szeretnél, duplázd meg a felső réteget újból és az új réteg összhatásmódját állítsd *Screen*-re, majd az *Opacity* értékével állítsd be a kívánt végeredményt, ahogy az előző pontban is.
Végül a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítsd a rétegeket és mentsd a képet![/FONT]</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Korábban már kísérleteztünk a fotó árnyékos/sötét vagy világos/csúcsfényes területeinek szelektív világosításával. Olyan esetekben lehet erre szükség, ha fényképezőgépünk nem képes egy képen átfogni a nagyon széles dinamikatartományt; az ég jól exponált, de a táj, vagy épület árnyékba borul. A feladat megoldása nem lehetetlen a régebbi Photoshop verziókkal sem, igazolják ezt korábbi példáink. A CS és CS2 változatok azonban külön eszközt kínálnak ehhez a problémához, a Shadow/Highlight parancsot.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Na, hát erről beszéltem a bevezetőben. Az ég oké, de az épület és a tájrészlet elég sötét, túl sok az árnyék. Szeretnénk kihozni az árnyékos területek részleteit is. Ha képet a hagyományos módon világosítjuk, akkor minden rész - beleértve az eget is - egyenlő mértékben lesz világosabb. Ez viszont a színek eltűnéséhez (kiégéshez) vezethet. Főként a sötét területeken szeretnénk világosítani.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Baljós árnyak
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az* Image/Adjustment/Shadow/Highlight *(Kép/Korrekció/Árnyék/Csúcsfény) parancs számára ez gyerekjáték. Megjelenő ablakában két csúszka látható, hacsak nem jelölted be az ablak alján lévő *Show More Options *kockát, de erről majd később.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Shadows Amount* csúszka az árnyékos, sötét részek világosítására szolgál, anélkül, hogy a világosabb területeken is változnának. Told jobbra a csúszkát és láthatod, hogy a képen csak a sötét területek világossága növekszik, míg az ég és a hasonlóan világos területek nagyjából változatlanok maradnak. Példánkban *+30*%-os értéket választottunk, amely már elég szépen előhozta az épület és táj árnyékba bújt részleteit is. Arra ügyelj, hogy az árnyékos területek sokkal nagyobb képzajt és elmosódott részleteket tartalmazhatnak, amelyek így napvilágra kerülhetnek![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Highlights* *Amount* csúszkával pont az ellentettje érhető el. A világos, csúcsfényes részeket sötétítheted (ha tudod). Teljesen fehérre égett képterületeket sajnos nem hoz vissza a *Highlights Amount*. Részletek és színek helyett csak szürkévé változtatja ezeket a részeket. Told ezt a csúszkát is jobbra és láthatod, amint sötétedik az ég. A példa kedvéért *+15%*-al sötétítettünk rajta.[/SIZE][/FONT]

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Láss tisztán!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A végeredmény egy sokkal kiegyensúlyozottabb "megvilágítás".[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Shadow/Highlights* parancs rejtett tartalékait a *Show More Options* négyzet bejelölésével érhetjük el. Sokkal több beállítást kapunk, melyekkel pontosabb, természetesebb eredmény érhető el. Ezekről lesz szó a következő részben.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Árnyékok világosítása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ki ne szembesült volna már azzal a problémával, hogy gépének kontrasztátfogása meglehetősen behatárolt. Magyarán, az elkészült képen lévő árnyékos területek túlzottan feketék, a világosabb részek pedig túl fényesek. Hatványozottan jelentkezik ez a probléma a verőfényes időben készült képeknél, és a kompakt fényképezőgépekkel készült fotóknál. A Photoshop CS verziója már tartalmazta a Shadows/Highlights parancsot, amely orvosolhatja a problémát, de természetesen a korábbi verziókban sem volt ez lehetetlen, sőt számtalan út kínálkozik erre. Következő példánkban egy viszonylag egyszerű lépéssorral próbáljuk meg világosabbá és részlettelibbé tenni a sötét árnyékos területeket egy képen. Legalábbis a láthatóságuk szintjén. Egész nyugodtan végigpróbálhatják a CS verziókat használók is, hiszen így egy új, alternatív lehetőséget ismernek meg a meglévő mellett. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Válaszd ki a módosítani kívánt képet ! Jó alany lehet például egy erõsebb fényben készült tájkép, ahol az egyes tájelemek sötét árnyékban vannak. Példaképünk is ilyen. Célunk, hogy a sötétebb területeken is megpróbáljunk visszahozni némi részletet.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A* Layers* palettán készíts másolatot a meglévõ rétegedrõl. Kattints jobb egérgombbal a *Background* rétegen és válaszd a *Duplicate Layer* parancsot ! Az új réteget kijelölve *Normal* összhatásmódról válts *Luminosity* módra a *Layers *palettán. Ezzel csak a két réteg fényviszonyait érinti majd a változás, a színeket nem.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Válaszd ki a fõmenüsorból az *Image/Apply Image *parancsot, majd a megjelenõ ablakban állítsd be a képen látható opciókat:
(Természetesen a *Source* és a *Mask* sorokban lévõ P1010148.JPG felirat a példaképünk fájlneve, itt a te képed neve látszik majd. Ezt nem kell megváltoztatnod. Ügyelj arra is, hogy a megfelelõ jelölõnégyzetekben lévõ 'pipák' is aktívak legyenek !)[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Kísérletezhetsz azzal, hogy nem választod a *Mask *jelölõnégyzetet. Így a kép csúcsfényeit is érinti a korrekció, nem csak az árnyékos részeket. Ebben az esetben a képdinamika nagyobb, de bizonyos fotóknál a kontrasztot rendkívül negatívan befolyásolhatja és túlságosan ellaposodik tõle a kép.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Végül nyomj *OK* gombot ! Ezután visszatérhetsz a *Layers* palettása, ahol az eredeti háttérréteg és az új, módosított réteg arányát az *Opacity*vel módosíthatod. Ha csökkented az *Opacity* értékét, az árnyékok világosításának hatása enyhébb lesz.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha elkészültél a *Layer/Flatten Image* menüparanccsal egyesítheted a rétegeket. Célszerû ezek után a kép kontrasztjának kisebb mértékû emelése is.
Ez pedig a végeredmény. A második képen jól láthatóvá váltak a távoli erdõ fáinak eddig árnyékban lévõ részletei is, anélkül, hogy a világosabb területeken drasztikus fényesség változást tapasztalnánk.

Ha az árnyékos részek túlságosan sötétek és nem tapasztalsz kellõ mértékû változást, a fenti mûveletsor többször is megismételhetõ, bár a túlságosan 'bebukott' árnyékok világosítása nem minden esetben hoz elõ megfelelõ részleteket, sokkal inkább a zajt növeli.
[/SIZE][/FONT]






​<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Világosítunk, de csak a fotó alsó, árnyékba boruló részét és csak az sötét területeket. Kellően világos egünkön nincs szükség beavatkozásra. A Photoshop alap világosító eszközei nem alkalmasak a feladatra, mivel a kép egészén változásokat okoznak. A CS és CS2 verziókban megjelent Shadows & Highlights eszköz pont erre, a sötét és fényes területek világosságának szabályozására szolgál, de nincs mindig szükség a használatára és sokan használnak régebbi Photoshop verziókat, amelyekben nincs ilyen lehetőség. Nekik nincs más dolguk, mint következő leírásunk elolvasása.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Példaképünkön jól látható mai leírásunk alapproblémája. Az ég túl világos, míg az épületek eléggé árnyékba borulnak. Úgy kell világosítanunk a képen, hogy többségében a sötét részek változzanak, hiszen a világos területeken nincs szükség erre.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Mielőtt elkezdenéd[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Először ellenőrizd le, hogy az eszközpaletta színválasztójában a fekete és fehér alapszín látható-e. Ha nem, kattints az '*Alapszínek*' gombra!
Az alap elő-, és háttérszín normál esetben fekete és fehér. Meg kell őket fordítanunk, hogy a fehér legyen az előtérszín, ezzel fogunk ugyanis dolgozni.
Kattints a nyíllal jelölt '*elő-, és háttérszín cseréje*' gombra![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fehér átmenet
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Layers *(Rétegek) paletta alján lévő ikonsoron kattints a jelzett ikonra, majd a lehullómenüből válaszd ki a *Gradient* (Átmenet) lehetőséget![/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Minden klappol
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A feljövő ablakban nem is kell semmit változtatnod. Mivel korábban a fehér színt választottuk alapszínnek, egy fehér átmenetet kapunk.
Ellenőrizd, hogy minden beállításod megegyezik-e a képen láthatóval?![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Összhatás
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Utolsó lépésként térj vissza a *Layers* (Rétegek) palettához, majd a *Normal* összhatásmódot változtasd *Soft Light*ra.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 






​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Az ég nem ég
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Anélkül világosodtak ki árnyékos épületeink, hogy az ég számottevően világosabbá, ezáltal kiégetté vált volna.
Ha kissé kontraszttalan a végeredmény - mint esetünkben - válaszd az *Auto Contrast* parancsot, de egy korábbi kontrasztemelő leírásunk is segítséget nyújthat.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az előző részben a Shadow/Highlight parancs egyszerű kezelőszerveivel foglalkoztunk. Most a haladó beállítások közül szemezgetünk, némi példával illusztrálva őket.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az* Image/Adjustments/Shadow/Highlight* paranccsal kiegyenlítheted egy kép különböző területeinek világosságát. Mindezt úgy, hogy csak bizonyos részeket, például az árnyékokat világosítod, míg a többi terület közel érintetlen marad. Ez volt előző példánk kiindulási képe, de most még jobban sötétítettünk rajta. Az árnyékos területekből szeretnénk kihozni a részleteket. A *Shadows/Highlight* parancsablak alján lévő *Show More Options* jelölőt használva a korábbinál több kezelőszervet használhatunk, így a beállítás is pontosabb lehet.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Haladó mód[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ez esetben háron különálló részre tagozódik az ablak: *Shadows*, *Highlights* és *Adjustments*. Az első kettőről nagy vonalakban már volt szó - az árnyékok világosítására (Shadows) és a fényes területek sötétítésére szolgálnak (Highlight), bár alap módban csak egy-egy csúszkával állíthatunk. Az *Adjustments*el a kép végső megjelenése finomítható.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Shadows* részben a már említett *Amount* felel a világosítás erősségéért. A *Tonal Width* segítségével egyre több tónusterületet vonhatsz be a világosításba. Alacsony értéken tartva csak a legsötétebb, feketéhez közeli részeken érvényesül majd a világosítás, magasabb értéken viszont a középtónusok, sőt a világosabb területek fényessége is növelhető. Az alábbi kép bal oldalán az alacsony érték hatása látható, jobb oldalán pedig a magasé:[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1] A *Radius* a bevont területek méretét és határait befolyásolja. Alacsony értéken csak a sötét területek határáig tart a világosítás, magasabbra állítva viszont a határuktól kifelé nagyobb területen is érvényesül a hatás. Nagy területek (foltok) világosításánál érdemes nagyobb értékeket használni, apró részleteknél viszont alacsonyabb érték lehet a nyerő. Túl alacsonyra állítva viszont a kép könnyen "lapossá", kétdimenzióssá válhat. A következő példa bal oldalán az alacsony *Radius* hatását láthatod. Jobb oldalon a magas érték végeredménye:[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Highlights* szekciónál ugyanilyen feliratú csúszkákat találsz, hatásuk ugyanaz, fordított előjellel. A világos területeket sötétítik. 
Bal oldalon az alacsony, jobb oldalon a magas *Tonal Width* hatás:[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]




[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Jobb oldalon az alacsony, bal oldalon a magas *Radius* hatás:[/SIZE][/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az *Adjustments* részben a világosított, vagy sötétített kép finomhangolását végezheted. Előfordul, hogy a világosított területeken előbukkanó részletek színtelenek. A *Color Correction*nel a színek telítettsége növelhető. Lejjebb  az alacsony (bal) és magas érték hatása (jobb):[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Midtone Contrast *a középvilágos részek kontrasztját szabályozza. Bal oldalon az alacsony, jobb oldalt a magas érték:[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]




</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Árnyak nélkül
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ez  pedig az általunk beállított végeredmény.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Cserzett arcbőr*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Korábban már volt szó az arcbőr apró hibáinak eltüntetéséről. Most fordítsuk meg a dolgot, erősítsük őket! A bőrszínt sokkal erőteljesebbé, ha úgy tetszik cserzettebbé tehetjük a kék színcsatorna segítségével. Különösen jól mutat ez a módszer, ha a képet utólag fekete-fehérré alakítjuk. A portréalany ugyan öregszik vagy tíz évet, de arcának jellegzetességei is sokkal erősebbek, ráncai mélyebbek lesznek. Erre mondja a költő, hogy "mesél az arc". Nos, akkor mesedélután indul! [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A célunk a bőr "égetése", cserzetté tétele. Ehhez kattints először a színcsatornák (*Channels*) palettájára![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Csak sorjában!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A csatorna palettán három egyszerű lépés vár rád. Ezeket gombkombinációkkal is gyorsíthatod.
Elsőként ki kell jelölnöd a kék (*Blue*) csatornát, amihez használd a *Ctrl+3* gombokat, vagy kattints a csatorna nevére. Ezután vágólapra kell másolnod a csatorna tartalmát. A *Ctrl+A* gombbal kijelölheted a teljes tartalmat, majd *Ctrl+C *gombbal másolhatod vágólapra. Végül kattints az összes csatornát tartalmazó *RGB* sorra, majd legvégül térj vissza a* Layers* palettára![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Keverés-kavarás[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha már egyszer kimásoltuk a kék csatornát szúrjuk is be valahová. A *Layers* (rétegek) palettán nyomj *Ctrl+V *billentyűket és íme, egy új rétegre másolódott a kék csatorna tartalma.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Most keverjük össze az új és az eredeti réteg tartalmát, mégpedig egy megfelelő összhatásmóddal! Ehhez az összhatásmód lehullómenüt állítsd *Normal*ról *Luminosity*re és máris visszanyerted a színeket, igaz kicsit másképp. Az arc sötétebb lett, de vele együtt a többi szín is megváltozott. A kékek fakulnak, a zöldek haragosabbá válnak a sárgák pedig kifeketednek.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Ami nem kell
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nincs szükségünk minden szín megváltozására, csak az emberi bőrt akartuk sötétíteni. Állítsuk vissza a többi képterületet az eredeti állapotába! Ehhez a legegyszerűbb egy rétegmaszk bevetése.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az eszközök közül választ az ecsetet, majd az opcióinál egy lágy szélú, nagy méretű festőeszközzé állítsd. A *Layers* palettán kattints alul az *Add Layer Mask* (rétegmaszk hozzáadása) ikonra és a második rétegen egy fehérrel jelölt maszkot kapsz. Most erre festhetsz. A fenti képen jelölt piros részeket fesd át a képen, azaz minden területet a bőrfelületeken kívül. Ezt most csak mi jelöltük pirossal, a gyakorlatban nem fogod ugyanígy látni. A rétegmaszk jelölőn kísérheted figyelemmel az átfestett területeket, amelyek itt feketével jelennek meg, illetve a képen is láthatod, ahogy ecseted nyomán visszaállnak eredeti állapotukba, az átfestett területek.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Erősítsük!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ezt a lépést csak abban az esetben alkalmazd, ha a fentiek után nem találod elég erőteljesnek az arc sötétségét, különben lépd át!

Erősíthetsz az arc cserzettségén, mégpedig az *Image/Adjustments/Levels* (Kép/Korrekciók/Szintek) paranccsal. A megjelenő ablakban a középtónusok *szürke háromszög* csúszkáját húzd jobbra, a* jobb oldali háromszög*et pedig balra. Utóbbi a világos területeket és így a kontrasztot állítja vissza kissé. Az *Output Levels* jobb oldali háromszögének balra tolásával is sötétedik az arc. [/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A fenti értékek csak a példánk esetében lehetnek eredményesek. Saját képednél alkalmazz egyedi beállításokat. Próbálkozz a három vezérlővel és a helyes arány megtalálásával![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Rézbőrű
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A különbség a kiinduló állapothoz képest szembetűnő. Vigyázz arra, hogy ez a módszer nem tesz jót a fotóalany hiúságának, ugyanis nagyon öregíti az arcot, mélyíti a kis ráncokat is, valamint kihozza az apró hibákat, erősíti a szeplőket. Viszont segítségével az arc sokkal karakteresebbé válik. Erősíti, a szemlélő számára egyértelműbbé teszi a mimikát, az arcon megjelenő érzelmeket.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Dátum eltávolítása a képről*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A legjobban úgy "küzdhetünk" a fotón megjelenő dátum ellen, ha be sem kapcsoljuk ezt a funkciót a gépen. Minden digitális fénykép rendelkezik ugyanis csatolt EXIF információval, mely szöveges adatok formájában tárolja többek között a készítés egészen pontos időpontját is. A dátum képre nyomtatása tehát idejétmúlt és a kép élvezeti értékét romboló megoldás. Ha mégis olyan baleset történt, hogy képre került, egyszerű dolgunk lesz. A Photoshop Dust&Scratches, azaz a por és karcolások eltávolítására szolgáló filter pillanatok alatt megoldja a problémát. Hogyan? Nézzük meg egy kicsit közelebbről![/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Egészen biztosan véletlen baleset volt, hogy ez a ronda, piros bélyegzőlenyomat a képre kerül. Azaz esetünkben nem, mert direkt raktuk rá, hogy megmutathassuk neked ezt a lépéssort.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Kijelölés[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Első lépésként válaszd ki a *téglalap kijelölő*eszközt (M billentyű), majd húzz egy téglalapot a dátumjelzés köré. Néhány pixelel legyen azért nagyobb, mint annak a mérete, ugyanis kicsit finomítunk a szélein.
Ehhez az egér jobb gombjával kattints a kijelölésen belül, majd válaszd a [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Feathe*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*r* (Lágy perem) lehetőséget és a megjelenő ablakban üss be egy kisebb értéket! Mondjuk *2*-t. Ez a kijelölés szélét kicsit lágyabbá teszi, tehát az azon belül elvégzett módosítás jobban belesímul majd az eredeti háttérbe.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Por és karcok
[/FONT]Válaszd ki a *Filter/Noise/Dust&Scratches* (Szűrő/Zaj/Por és Karc) effektet. Ugyan a piros plecsnink sem a por, sem a karc kategóriába nem illik, de ez az effekt tágan értelmezi a problémát és eltávolít (a háttérbe mos) minden kisebb-nagyobb makulát. Két lehetőségünk lesz az effekt beállításához.. A *Radius* értékével az elmosás erejét állíthatjuk, a *Threshold* pedig az elmosás küszöbértékét állítja, ezzel finomítja a végeredményt. Ha a dátumunk teljesen homogén háttér (például tiszta égbolt) előtt található, akkor elég csak a *Radius* értéket beállítanunk és közben figyelnünk a végeredményt. Ez szétmossa a kijelölt területen belüli részleteket. Esetünkben viszont nehezebb dolgunk lesz, mivel valahogy meg kell őriznünk a macskakő struktúráját, nem moshatjuk el teljesen simává. Állíts egy közepeshez közeli Radiust, majd a *Threshold*  értékét finoman, lépésről-lépésre módosítsd. A *Preview *ablakban figyelemmel kísérheted, amint a* Radius* által elmosott felület a küszöbérték emelésével egyre strukturáltabb lesz. Természetesen az eredeti mintázatot nem tudjuk visszanyerni, de a pirossal jelzett területünk így is részlettelibb hatást kelt, mint tükörsimává mosva.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Csak finoman![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Itt akár meg is állhat az, akinek fotóján finomabb, szabálytalanabb a háttér struktúrája. A fű, fodrozódó víz, vagy föld struktúrája szépen visszahozható ilyen módon. Ha azonban viszonylag szabályos mintázatunk van, mint példánkban is, legjobb, ha elővesszük a* Healing Brush* (J billentyű) eszközt. A már bemutatott módon, a kép hasonló struktúrájú részeiből mintát kell venned az *Alt+bal egérkattintás* segítségével, majd apró egérkattintásokkal a kép átalakított részére klónozhatod a mintát. [/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Volt, nincs...[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Intsünk könnyes búcsút a dátumjelzésnek! Fotónk végre makulátlan. Ha mindenképpen szem előtt szeretnéd tudni a készítés dátumát, nyomtasd ki és írd a kép hátlapjára, vagy mentsd a képet a készítés időpontja alapján elnevezett mappába![/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Dinamika növelése*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az emberi szem kontrasztátfogása jóval meghaladja a digitális fényképezőgépek, de még a profi filmek által érzékelt fényerő határokat. Túl nagy fényerőkülönbség esetén gépünk bizony bajban van. Nem tudja megjeleníteni a szemünk által érzékelt látványt. Például szikrázó napsütésben próbálunk tájképet fotózni. Szemünknek többnyire nem okoz gondot a napsütötte ég és az árnyékosabb tájrészlet fényerősségének kompenzálása. Nem úgy a gépünknek ! Ha az égre mérünk fényt csak a táj fekete körvonalaiban gyönyörködhetünk a képen, ha a tájra az ég lesz bántóan fehér (kiégett). A problémára az egyik megoldás a multiexpozíció, azaz több, különböző fényességű fotó készítése, majd ezek egyesítése.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ehhez a mûveletsorhoz megfelelõ alapanyagra is szükségünk lesz. Mégpedig ugyanarról a témáról készült két (esetleg több) fotóra.
A megörökíteni kívánt tájról készíts expozíciósorozatot. Ez többnyire 3 képbõl áll majd. A fényképezõgép készít egy fotót az általa mért és helyesnek vélt expozícióval, majd az általad beállított korrekciós lépésköznek megfelelõen egy fotót alá illetve egyet fölé exponál. A lépésköz általában fél vagy egy fényérték, de extrémebb esetekben (például erõsebb ellenfénynél) lehet nagyobb is. Lehetõleg állványról készítsd a képeket, de ha ez nem áll rendelkezésedre, akkor végsõ esetben megteszi a sorozatfényképezés mód is. Persze a pontos eredményhez mindenképpen az állvány javasoljuk, hiszen a képkivágásoknak azonosnak kell lenniük. A végeredményed 3 azonos fotó lesz, mindössze a megvilágításukban különböznek majd.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Többnyire 3 képbõl áll az expozíció sorozat, de nekünk ezekbõl csak kettõre lesz most szükségünk. Válaszd ki azt a fotót, ahol az elõtér (táj, épület) helyesen exponált, megfelelõ világosságú, majd azt a képet, ahol a háttér (például égbolt) a megfelelõ ! Mindkét képet nyisd meg a Photoshopban. Mi ezt a két képet választottuk:[/SIZE][/FONT]





 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Jól látszik, hogy a bal oldali képen a vár és a mögötte lévõ terület helyesen exponált, viszont a távoli tájrészlet túlságosan világos az ég pedig fehérre „égett”. Jobb oldali képünkön Az ég eredeti kék színe jobban érvényesül és a távoli táj is a valóságnak megfelelõ, viszont az elõtér túlságosan sötét. Azt szeretnénk elérni, hogy a kép képet ötvözve az elsõ képnek csak az elõterét a másodiknak pedig a hátterét tartsuk meg. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Kattints a világosabb képre, majd nyomj *Ctrl+A* billentyût ! Ezzel kijelölöd a teljes képet. Nyomd meg a* Ctrl+C* billentyûket, amivel a kijelöld teljes képet vágólapra másolod ! Most kattints a sötétebb képbe és nyomd meg a *Ctrl+V* billentyûket ! A világosabb kép a sötét kép fölé másolódik egy új rétegre. Oldalt a réteg (*Layers*) palettán látható is.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Maradunk ennél a dupla rétegû képnél, a másik (világos) képet be is zárhatod.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az eszköz palettáról válaszd a* Gradient Tool*t (Átmenetes kitöltõ eszköz). Ezt a G billentyûvel teheted meg, de alapesetben a *Paint Bucket Tool* (Festékes vödör) jelölõdik ki erre. Ha rákattintasz és otthagyod az egérmutatót, akkor a *Gradient Tool* is választható lesz.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ügyelj arra, hogy a kijelölt színek a fekete és fehér legyenek. A *Gradient Tool *opcióit pedig hagyd alapbeállításokon. A legfontosabb, hogy a *Linear Gradient*, tehát az egyenes átmenet legyen kijelölve a bal szélen. Ezzel egy fokozatosan erõsödõ egyenes átmenetet hozhatunk létre.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Térjünk vissza a* Layers* (Rétegek) palettára ! A fölsõ, világosabb réteg legyen kijelölve, majd a paletta alján kattints az *Add Vector Mask* (Vektor-maszk hozzáadása) ikonra ![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Ezután nyomd le a *Shift *billentyût és nyomva tartva kattints az egérmutatóval a kép azon része alá kevéssel, ahonnan a sötétedõ átmenetet szeretnéd, majd függõlegesen húzd felfelé az egérmutatót (nyomva tartva a Shiftet), egészen a kép felsõ széléig. A kezdõpont lehet az ég és a táj találkozása, vagy az ég és az épület tetejének találkozása. Mivel az átmenet lassan erõsödõ lesz, így nem kötelezõ pontosan a találkozásnál kezdened, lehet némileg alatta is.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A két kép lágy átmenettel „átúszik” egymásba, így a fölsõ (világos rész) helyesen kiexponált épületrészei és az alsó réteg helyes expójú távoli tájrészletei és égboltja egy képre kerültek. Nincs más dolgod, mint a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesíteni a két réteget.[/SIZE][/FONT]






​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Egyenes horizont*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha csak nem segíti fotónk művészi kifejezőerejét, a ferdeség nem kívánt jelenség a képen. Egy tájkép oldalra dőlő horizontja bizonytalan érzést vált ki a szemlélőben. Szerencsére viszonlag egyszerűen és gyorsan kiküszölölhető a probléma, amihez még csak tippelgetnünk sem kell a szükséges visszaforgatás szögét, hisz megteszi ezt helyettünk a Photoshop.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Példaképünkön a horizontot szeretnénk kiegyenesíteni.




Az eszközpalettáról válaszd ki a *Measure Toolt* (I billentyû). Alapesetben az *Eyedropper Tool* van kiválasztva, de az ikonján pár másodpercig nyomva tartva az egérmutatót egy listát kapsz, ahol kiválasztható lesz a* Measure Tool* is.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A *Measure tool*al kattints a képhorizont egyik végére majd az egésmutatót húzd a horizont másik végéig és itt engedd el a mércét ! A mérõvonalnak követnie kell a horizont ferdeségét.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] Válaszd az* Image/Rotate Canvas/Arbitary* menüpontot. A felbukkanó ablakban a szükséges elforgatás értéke pont akkora lesz, mint amit a mérõvonal kimért. Esetünkben 1,86 fok.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az *OK* gombot megnyomva a program elforgatja a képet.
[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az elforgatás miatt a kép széleinél a háttérszínnek megfelelõ színû szávok maradnak. Ezeket eltávolítjuk a következõképpen. Válaszd ki a* Crop Tool*t (C gomb), majd jelölk ki vele egy téglalapot a képen belül. Elég csak nagyjából kijelölnöd, mivel ezután a pontos méretei alakíthatók lesznek a megjelenõ sarokpontokkal. A beméretezés után az Enter billentyûvel aktiválhatod a *Crop Tool*t, így a szükségtelen szélek levágódnak.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A végeredmény:[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Élek lágyítása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Korábbi leírásainkban többször kitértünk már az túlélesítés problematikájára, a halo-jelenségre. Mi a teendők abban az esetben, ha a kezünkbe került fotón zavaróan kontrasztos, rikító élszegélyeket látunk, mely egy túlbuzgó képszerkesztő, vagy fényképezőgépen belüli élesítési algoritmus eredménye. Legnyilvánvalóbb mozzanata a lágyításnak talán valamilyen Blur (Elmosás) effekt használata lenne, de ez az élek mellett a kép apró részleteit is tönkreteszi. A megoldást az élesítésnél már ehy alkalommal tárgyalt High Pass effekt jelentheti melyet ezúttal éppen fordított céllal, az élek lágyítására veszünk elő és nyerő kártyalapjainkat kicsit megkeverjük a pakliban.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="421"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Íme egy fotórészlet, ahol jól látszik a túlélesítés eredménye. Főként a virágszirmok szélein figyelhető meg túlzott világos csík.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mint tippjeink jó részét, ezt is úgy kezdjük: „Duplázd meg a kiindulási réteget!” Ehhez a* Layer/Duplicate Layer* parancsot használhatod, vagy a *Layers* palettán egyszerűen ráhúzod a meglévő réteget a *Create New Layer* nevű ikonra. Ezután elővesszük a élesítésre jól bevált *Filter/Other/High Pass* effektet és a felbukkanó ablakban állíts be egy visszafogott értéket, mondjuk *1* és *2* környékén. Nem érdemes túlzottan nagy értéket választani, csak nagyjából a kontrasztos élek vastagságának megfelelőt. Ha túlzott a *High Pass* mértéke, akkor a lágyítás nagyon erős lesz, ha csekély, úgy nem tapasztalunk számottevő változást. *1-2* körüli érték többnyire megfelelő lehet, Esetünkben *1,0* értéket választottunk. [/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nincs szükségünk a megváltoztatott réteg színeire, csak a fekete-fehér maszkra, amit kaptunk, tehát menj az *Image/Adjustments/Desaturate* (Shift+Ctrl+U) parancshoz és tedd a réteget fekete-fehérré! [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A kapott színtelen maszk inverzére lesz szükségünk az élek lágyításához így ugyanott válaszd ki második lépésként az* Image/Adjustments/Invert* (Ctrl+I) parancsot. [/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Most a két réteg összhatásmódjainál (a *Layers* palettán) válaszd ki a *Normal* helyett a *Hard Light* összhatásmódot. Ha kevésbé drasztikus végeredményt akarsz választhatod az *Overlay*, vagy még lágyabb elmosáshoz a* Soft Light* értéket is. Nem baj ha a *Hard Light* kiválasztásakor kissé erősnek találod a változást, hiszen az *Opacity* értékén még finomíthatunk később, így nem lesz ennyire erőteljes a hatás.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az *Opacity*, azaz Átlátszóság értékét állítsd kisebbre, ezzel finomítva a végeredményt! Esetünkben a *35%* körüli érték látszott célravezetőnek. Végül a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítheted a rétegeket.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A végső képet és az eredeti fotót összehasonlítva talán szembeötlő az éles különbsége. A képet kinagyítva azt is megfigyelhetjük, hogy az apró részletek nem tűntek el a lágyítást követően a fotóról, csak a részletek élkontrasztja csökkent.[/FONT]​ 

</td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Előzmény ecset alkalmazása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A History Brush (előzmény ecset) a Photoshop képretusáló eszközeinek egyik legsokoldalúbban használható tagja. Segítségével egy megváltoztatott, retusált kép korábbi képállapotát állíthatjuk vissza. Ez a hagyományos, lineáris szerkesztési folyamat helyett a nem-lineáris fotó feldolgozást is lehetővé teszi. A szerkesztési folyamat során, a History (előzmény) paletta alkalmazása mellett, egyes képelemek tekintetében is visszanyúlhatunk az előzmény állapotok bármelyikéhez. Kreatívan alkalmazva, így szerencsésen keveredhet a "jelen" és a "múlt. Cikkünk az előzmény ecset alkalmazásának csak egy kis szeletét mutatja be. A későbbiekben további tippekben is találkozunk majd nevével. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Mintaképünkön a tarka tollas barátunkat szeretnénk még jobban kiemelni. Ezt oly módon tervezzük, hogy a kép többi része szürkeárnyalatos, a főtémaként szolgáló réce pedig színes �ruhát� kap.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Először is �tedd át� szürkeárnyalatosba (fekete-fehérbe) a képet. Ehhez az *Image/Adjustments/Desaturate* parancsot használd !
Most pillants jobb oldalra a *History* palettára, vagy ha nem aktív, akkor kattints a *History* fülre ! Láthatod, hogy a képpel végzett eddigi lépéseink külön sorokként jelennek meg. Jelen esetben a kép megnyitása, majd a* Desaturate *parancs alkalmazása látható, az eddig elvégzett két mozzanatként. A lépések sorainak bal oldalán kis négyzetes ikonhelyet látsz. Alapesetben a paletta tetején lévő nézőkép melletti ikonhelyben láthatsz egy ikont. Bármely más lépés ikonhelyébe kattintasz az ikon oda vándorol. Ez jelöli a *History Brush* hivatkozását, tehát ezzel az ecsettel való festéskor az ikonnal jelölt lépéssornak megfelelő képállapotot festheted a meglévő képedbe.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nézzük meg ezt a gyakorlatban. Azt szeretnénk, ha a most fekete-fehér képünkben a főtémaként szolgáló réce az eredeti színeit kapná vissza a kép többi része viszont maradna szürkeárnyalatos. Az ikon ahhoz a lépéshez kell tennünk, ahol a récénk még színes volt. Ez vagy a nyitóállapot, azaz a fölső nézőképecske, vagy az Open állapot. Tehát akár hagyhatjuk a jelenlegi állapotban is. Vigyázz ne magára a lépésre kattints, csak az ikonhelyre ! Kijelölve a Desaturate, tehát a legutolsó lépés maradjon !
Most nyomj *Y* gombot, vagy az eszközpalettáról válaszd ki a képen látható ikont. Ez a *History Brush*. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az opcióinál állíts be egy közepesen nagy, lehetőleg lágy szélű, kör alakú ecsetet , majd ezzel kezdj el festegetni a réce tollain ! Esetünkben *20* pixel széleset használtunk, de nagy képnél alkalmazhatunk *40-50 *pixeles ecsetet is. 
Láthatod, hogy a tollak az eredeti színes árnyalataikat kapják vissza, a kép többi része viszont változatlan maradt.[/SIZE][/FONT]






​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fehéregyensúly hiba javítása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Némely digitális fényképezőgépnek bizony meggyűlik a baja az úgynevezett fehéregyensúly helyes beállításával. Van az úgy, hogy nekünk is meggyűlik vele a bajunk, vagy egyszerű feledékenységből, figyelmetlenségből rossz beállítást használunk. Az eredmény: a fehér fal sárga-kék-lila, de semmiképpen sem a valóságnak megfelelő és az egész képen furcsa színes "köd" ül. A következőkben egy hasznos tippet mutatunk be arra, miként kaphatjuk vissza az eredeti, vagy ahhoz közeli színeinket.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ennek a fotónak bizony nem szabadna ilyen zöldes színekben pompáznia. Megpróbáljuk kijavítani úgy, hogy egy *Levels rétegmaszk*ot hozunk létre. 




Ezt a jobb alsó sarokban található* Layers* palettán teheted meg a képen jelzett ikonra kattintva. Az elõjövõ menübõl válaszd ki a *Levels* pontot ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Megjelenik a *Levels* ablak. Az ablak jobb alján látható *3 pipetta ikon* segítségével referanciapontokat jelölhetünk ki a Photoshop számára, hogy a kép mely pontját vegye az adott pipettának megfelelõ árnyalatúnak. Sorrendben (balról-jobbra) a három pipetta a sötét, a középtónus és a csúcsfények meghatározására szolgál. Ezek közül különösen a középsõvel állíthatók be pontosan az eltolt színek, mivel a két szélsõ leginkább a fényesség meghatározására szolgál. Egyszerûbben fogalmazva a középsõ pipettával a kép valamely pontjára kattintva azt mondod meg a Photoshopnak, hogy "Ez a pont itt középszürke legyen !". A program ettõl kezdve az adott pontot veszi középszürkének és az összes többi színt ehhez mérten tolja el.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Kattints tehát a középsõ pipettára, majd a javítandó fotó egy olyan pontjára, amelynek középszürke színûnek kéne lennie. Látható, hogy az össze többi szín is ennek függvényében változik. Nyugodtan kattinthatsz többet is, keresve az a megfelelõ pontot, amelynél a kép színvilága a valósághoz legközelebbi; a szürke szürke, a fehér fehér, stb. Példánkban ez a pont valahol a mintaképen jelzett helyen van:






Ha a képen nincs középszürke referenciapont, próbálkozhatunk a két oldalsó pipetta használatával, de a sötét pipettával mindenképpen a kép legsötétebb részletét, a világossal pedig a legvilágosabb pontot jelöljük ki ! Ezek alkalmazása különösen eltolhatja a színeken kívül a kép fényviszonyait (világosság, kontraszt) is.
[/SIZE][/FONT]​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Megjegyzés:[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] Érdemes a mûvelet elõtt (amennyiben nem túl apró méretû a képünk), az eszközpalettán a *pipetta* (*I* gomb) eszközre váltani és az fönti opciók között a *Sample Size* értéket magasabbra állítani, például* 3 by 3 average*-re. Így a pipetta nem csak egyetlen pixelt vesz referenciának, hanem egy 3x3 pixeles területet, vagy 5x5 pixelest ha még nagyobbra állítjuk. Elképzelhetõ, hogy egy pixeles referencipont esetén az adott pixelünk zajinformációt tartalmaz, így nem fog valós színeket visszadni.

Ha képed végre a nekünk tetszõ színekre állt be, a *Levels *ablakban nyomj *OK* gombot, majd térjünk át a *Layers* ablakra jobb oldalt ![/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] 
Ténykedésed eredményeképpen a színeken kívül a világosságot is "eltolhattad" a szó átvitt és egyéb jelentésében is. 



A *Layers* palettán két réteget láthatsz: az eredeti képed rétegét és felette a* Levels* rétegmaszkot. Ahhoz, hogy a Photoshop figyelmen kívül hagyja a világosság változását, a *Levels 1* nevû réteg legyen kijelölve és a *Normal* állásban lévõ összhatásmódot változtasd *Color* összhatásmóddá ! Így csak a színekben beállt változás látható a *Levels* réteg alatti képen, a fotó fényviszonyai nem változnak. A Layer/Flatten Image paranccsal egyesítheted a rétegeket és kész is vagyunk !





A változás:






[/SIZE][/FONT]<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Persze-persze, van már ezernyi plugin és beépített parancs a Photoshop új verzióihoz, melyekkel két másodperc alatt javítható az eltolódott fehéregyensúly. Következő leírásunk nem is időhiányban szenvedőknek, hanem mazochistáknak szól. Olyanoknak, akik szeretnek kísérletezni, más utakat járni, még ha az az út kissé göröngyösebb is. A Curves parancs segítségével még nem próbálkoztunk meg komolyabb feladatokkal. Itt az idő![/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Valaki valamit nagyon elbaltázott a fehéregyensúly beállításnál.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Első dolgunk annak megállapítása, hogy a kép, mely irányban tér el az emberi szem által látott színektől. Ezúttal könnyű a dolgunk, hiszen a háttér eredetileg fehér volt, tehát az azon megjelenő kék-cián szín nemkívánatos számunkra.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ehhez a zöld és a piros színcsatornák görbéit kell kezelésbe vennünk és a kék csatorna marad érintetlen. Ha a színeltolódás zöldes, akkor a kék-piros csatornákon, ha pirosas, akkor a kék-zöld csatornákon dolgozunk.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Zöld színcsatorna[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg az *Image/Adjustments/Curves* (Kép/Módosítások/Görbék) parancsot. A megjelenő ablak tetején, a *Channel* (Csatornák) lehulló menüből válaszd ki a *Green* (Zöld) csatornát. 

A görbe jobb felső fogópontját az egérmutatóval megragadva, húzzuk balfelé.[/FONT]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Piros színcsatorna
[/FONT]Tegyük ugyanezt a* Red* (Piros) csatornára váltva is. Az ablak *Preview* (Előnézet) jelölőjét mindenképpen aktiváljuk, hiszen eközben látnunk kell a kép változásait. Amennyiben az eredmény finomításra szorul, váltsunk vissza újra a zöld csatornára és finomítsuk a beállítást. Megadhatunk számértéket is, mondjuk *-1* lépésenként az *Input* beviteli mezőben. Ugyanígy a piros színcsatorna Input értékének finom változtatásával lassan visszaállíthatók a kívánt színarányok.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Mint két tojás[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A végeredmény ezúttal sokkal inkább a valós színeket adja vissza.[/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 21)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Film színek*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A digitális fotózásban, bizonyos értelemben, még mindig referenciának számítanak a filmes képhatások. Programok és pluginek tucatjai foglalkoznak azzal, hogy a filmes fényképezés hangulatát csempésszék a digitális fotók pixeleibe, sőt egyes fényképezőgépek is tartalmaznak ilyen hatásokat emuláló beállításokat. Következő példánkban a negatívfilm színvilágát próbáljuk megközelíteni.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ez lesz a kiindulási képünk. Egyébiránt érdemes olyan fotót választani, amely sok színárnyalatot tartalmaz, hogy a hatás még érzékletesebb legyen.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Szinte szokásossá vált induló lépésünkkel kezdjük: duplázd meg a rétegeket. Ennek előnye nyilvánvaló. A létrejött második rétegen nyugodtan babrálhatunk, módosíthatunk, míg az alsó réteg a kép kiinduló állapotában marad. A módosítás végeztével aztán az eredeti és a módosított réteg közötti összhatásmódot, vagy áttetszőséget változtatva, erősíthetjük vagy gyengíthetjük a hatást.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Tehát az első lépés a *Layer/Duplicate Layer* lesz. Ezután a Layers palettáról válts át a mellette lévő *Channels* palettára és jelöld ki a *Red* (piros) színcsatornát.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Válaszd ki az *Image/Adjustments/Brightness/Contrast* parancsot és a megjelenő ablakban a *Contrast* értékhez írj be *40*-et.  Ez az érték természetesen tetszőleges lehet, minél nagyobb, annál erősebb lesz a színhatás, de mindenképpen pozitív szám legyen. Mi egy közepes értékkel elégedettek vagyunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha elkészültél, válts át a* Blue* (kék) színcsatornára![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az előbbi lépést tedd meg ez esetben is. Tehát a *Brightness/Contrast* panacs ablakában a *Contrast* értéknek írj be *40*-et! Így mind a piros, mind a kék színek kontrasztján erősítettünk. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha elkészültél jelöld ki az *RGB* színcsatornát, majd váltsd vissza a *Layers *palettára! Az *Opacity *értékkel finomíthatod az erdeti (alsó) és a módosított (felső) réteg arányát. Példánkban ezt *75%*-ra állítottuk. Az érték minél nagyobb annál erősebben látszik majd a módosulás hatása.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Legvégül a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítheted a két réteget, majd mentheted a képet.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A végső képen jól látszik, hogy a színek teltebbek kontrasztosabbak  lettek és bizonyos irányokban pl. magenta) eltolódtak. A filmszerűséget esetleg a *Filter/Artistic/Film Grain* effekt alkalmazásával erősítheted, mely filmszerű szemcsézetet ad a képhez. Példánkban ezt most nem használtuk.[/SIZE][/FONT]






​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## avantifuturo (2007 Január 24)

*Bemutatkoznék*

Sziasztok! 

Sok hasznos infót lehet e topic-ban találni, majd én is megosztok egy-két sajátot!

Ami érdekes lehet, aki hobbiszinten próbálgatja szárnyait annak, az hogy milyen gépet válasszon!

Digitális gépet ajánlok, de hogy milyen gépet mire tudunk jól használni, az már bonyolultabb kérdés.

Én próbálkozom a modellfotózással például. Ez egy spéci terület, ekkor a fényképező optikai zoomja legyen tele állásban (3*-os, 100mm fölött). Azt ajánlom fekete-fehérben gondolkozzunk, mert ezzel érdemes megtanulni a komponálást, beállításokat.

Majd jelentkezem!


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Filmszemcsézet*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Persze-persze, van ilyen szűrő a Photoshopban - Film Grain néven - mellyel két kattintás lenne a filmszemcsézet emulálása. Hátránya csupán az, hogy szerintünk nem néz ki túl jól, túlságosan "beleszól" a képbe, és unalmas lenne arról írnunk, hogy állítsd be, majd nyomj OK gombot! Így elővesszük a jól bevált többréteges módszert és megszórjuk a fotót egy jó marék, utólag finomítható filmszemcsézettel.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Következő digitális fotónkra szeretnénk felvinni filmszemcse-szerű hatást. Mivel a Photoshop *Film Grain* lehetősége önmagában erős hatással lehet az fények és árnyékok mértékére, így egy külön rétegen alkalmazzuk.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szürke réteg[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A *Layer/New/Layer* paranccsal hozz létre új réteget! A réteget középszürke színnel kell kitöltenünk. Ehhez az eszközpaletta nyíllal jelölt Előtérszín négyzetére kétszer kell kattintanod. A megjelenő *Color Picker* ablakban legegyszerűbb, ha a jelölt részbe *808080*-as értéket írsz.[/FONT]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kitöltés[/FONT]
Válaszd az eszközpalettáról a *Paint Bucket* (Festékesvödör) eszközt, mely középszürke "festékkel lesz tele". Kattints vele a kép bármely pontjára, így a réteg egyöntetű szürke lesz.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szemcse, szemcse, szemcse[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Szürke rétegünkre szemcsézettséget viszünk fel. Ehhez válaszd a* Filter/Artistic/Film Grain *menüpontot! A megjelenő ablak *Grain* csúszkáján állíthatod a szemcsézet mértékét. Kisebb érték finomabb végeredményt ad. A *Highlight Area* és az* Intensity* esetünkben (középszürke színen) nincs hatással a képre, így nem szükséges beállítanod. A szemcsézettséget mi *6*-ra állítottuk. Mértéke függhet a kép méretétől is. Egy sokpixeles képen nyugodtan állíthatsz nagyobb szemcsézettséget, hiszen papírra nyomtatva jobban érvényesül.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rétegek egymás közt[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Össze kell mosnunk a két réteget a kívánt hatás eléréséhez. Az összhatásmódot Normalról állítsd *Overlay*re, de választhatsz egyéb összhatásmódot is, például a finomabb megjelenéshez *Soft Light*ot. Az *Overlay* következtében nem változik meg a fotó világossága, csak a szemcsézettség lesz látható. Ennek mértékét az *Opacity* (Átlátszóság) csúszkán finomíthatod.[/FONT]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kívánt kontraszt[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A* Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítheted az kész kép rétegeit, majd menthető a kép. Korábbi, "Film színek" című leírásunkkal még közelebb kerülhetsz a filmhatású illúzióhoz. Jobban mutat a szemcsézettség fekete-fehér, erősen kontrasztos fotókon. Ha a *Film Grain* nyújtotta hatás nem megfelelő számodra, használd az *OptikVerve Labs Virtual Photographer* pluginját.[/FONT]</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotó vágása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nagyon egyszerű ponthoz érkeztünk, a fotó vágásához. Legalábbis technikai szempontból. Egyszerű eszközök révén ez könnyen megvalósítható Photoshopban. Sokkal komolyabb kérdés viszont, hogy a kompozíció ne szenvedjen csorbát, a kép vágása a fotó előnyére szolgáljon és ne fordítva. Ezzel a kérdéssel külön könyvek foglalkoznak, mi most csupán a technikai rész rövid leírására vállalkozunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Módosítandó képünkön valahol, elveszve törpekengurukat látunk, nagyon sok kihasználatlan, felesleges térrel, amelyek nem tesznek hozzá semmi pluszt a képhez, így le kell őket vágnunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Egy végtelenül egyszerű eszköz áll segítségünkre ebben, a *Crop tool* (Vágó eszköz), melyet azeszközpaletta felső traktusában találsz.[/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ezzel jelölj ki egy téglalapot a kivágandó rész körül. Elég csak nagyjából kijelölnöd, hiszen később módosítható a mérete. Min látod a kijelölt rész körül egy szaggatott vonal jelent meg, sarkain és felezővonalain egy-egy �fogópont�.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] Ezek segítségével húzhatod kellő méretűre a kijelölést. Ha nyomva tartod a *Shift *gombot miközben a sarok fogópontokat használod, az egész kijelölés arányosan növelhető, vagy csökkenthető. Ha eleve a *Shift* gombot nyomvatartva használtad a *Crop tool*t, akkor szabályos négyzet alakú kijelölést kapsz. A jelölés körül sötétszínű területet látsz. Értelemszerűen ez a rész lesz majd, ami a vágás után �lehullik� a képről.

Most nézzük a számunkra fontos opciókat, melyeket az újabb verziós Photoshopokban az ablak tetején láthatsz:[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A *Shield *jelölővel a sötét részt kapcsolhatod ki és be, a mellette lévő *Color *ablakban ezen rész színét állíthatod be, az *Opacity* (átlátszóság) pedig a keret átlátszóságát befolyásolja. A *Perspective* jelölő jelen leírásunk szempontjából nem lényeges, de később még egy tipp erejéig visszatérünk majd rá. Ne jelöld be ![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha valamit nagyon elrontottál (bár ez szinte lehetetlen), vagy meggondoltad magad, az Esc gomb hatására törlődik a kijelölés. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha beállítottad a kivágás megfelelő arányait, nyomj *Enter* gombot, vagy az felső opciós soron a �pipa� gombot. Hatására a kép ki nem jelölt szélei eltűnnek és megkapjuk a vágott verziót, melyet tovább módosíthatunk, ha ennek szükségét érezzük.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]

​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] [/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Fotók átméretezése*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha valaki azt kérdezi, miként oldható meg egy kép gyors átméretezése ? Egyszerű a válasz: az "Image Size" menüparanccsal. Na, és miként oldható meg több kép átméretezése ? Persze, hogy az "Image Size" és a Photoshop action/kötegelt feldolgozás (Batch) lehetőségeinek alkalmazásával. De mi ahelyzet, ha temérdek képünk van, amelyek vegyesen álló és fekvő formátumúak és mindet úgy szeretnénk átméretezni, hogy azonos nagyságúak legyenek ? A legnagyobb problémát az eltérő képállások (fekvő/álló) jelentik, hiszen az Image Size parancs használatával a beírt szélesség és magasság érték minden képnél ugyanaz lesz, függetlenül a képállástól. Így például az alló kép is 640 pixel szélesre és a fekvő is ugyanekkorára méreteződik. Ha azt szeretnénk, hogy képeink egységes méretet kapjanak, a legegyszerűbb a Web Photo Gallery alkalmazása, melyet legutóbbi Dosszié cikkünkben részletesen is bemutattunk, de a következőkben arról olvashattok, hogy miként segít a fenti probléma megoldásában. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Átméretezni kívánt képeid a könnyebb rendszerezhetõség kedvéért pakold egy külön könyvtárba. Ezután készíts egy másik (üres) könyvtárat emellé, amelybe a program az átméretezett fotókat pakolja majd ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nyisd meg a *File/Automate/Web Photo Gallery* ablakot. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az itt lévõ beállítások nagy részével nem kell foglalkoznod, kivéve ha saját webgalériát szeretnél létrehozni, nem csak az átméretezés a cél. A bennünket érdeklõ beállítások a forrás-, és célkönyvtár, valamint a átméretezési méret és jellemzõk megadása.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A forrás könyvtár helyét a *Browse* gombra kattintva jelölheted ki. Ez az a könyvtár, ahová átméretezni kívánt fotóidat korábban bemásoltad. A célkönyvtárt a *Destination* feliratú gombra kattintással jelölheted ki. Ez legyen az imént létrehozott, üres könyvtár.
Az *Options* lehulló menüben keresd meg a *Large Images* pontot. Ennek segítségével állíthatjuk be az átméretezést. Ha nincs kijelölve, a *Resize Images* bal oldalán lévõ jelölõdobozba tégy egy pipát, így aktívvá válnak az átméretezési parancsok. Ugyanezen sor jobb szélén a „*pixels*” feliratú ablakban adhatod meg az átméretezés értékét. Esetünkben *800* pixelt választottunk méretnek. Írd be a neked tetszõ számot ! 
A *Constrain *sorban a *Both* érték legyen beállítva, így a kép szélessége és hossza is arányosan méretezõdik. Ezen átméretezés elõnye, hogy a beírt pixelértékhez mindig a kép hosszabb oldalát rendeli, tehát mindegy, hogy álló vagy fekvõ formátumú fotóról van szó, az általunk beírt *800*-as oldalhossz bármely képállás esetén a hosszabb oldalra vonatkozik, így az összes kép azonos méretû lesz.
A *JPEG Quality* sorban állíthatod be az elmentett képek tömörítési fokát. Alacsonyabb értéknél a kép kevesebb tárhelyet foglal majd, viszont gyengébb minõség várható. Mi a maximális, *12*-es értéket választottuk, hogy fotónk minõsége jobb maradjon, alárendelve a nagyobb méretnek. Ha internetre szánjuk a képeket, érdemes a minõség-méret közti megfelelõ, ízlésednek megfelelõ egyensúlyt megtalálnod A tömörítés foka a *File Size* feliratú csúszkán is állítható. A további beállítások az átméretezés szempontjából lényegtelenek. Végül kattints az *OK *gombra és a program önállóan elvégzi a méretezést.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az elkészült és átméretezett képeid a célkönyvtárként kijelölt könyvtár, Images mappájában találod. Amennyiben csak ezekre van szükséged, a webgaléria többi elemére nem, úgy kimásolhatod õket, majd a többi tartalmat törölheted.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Választhatjuk a szokásos Image Size opciót is, de minek, ha csak egy képet szeretnénk átméretezni, majd webre menteni? Ráadásul ezzel a módszerrel az eredeti képünkhöz hozzá sem kell nyúlnunk, csak megnyitni és már menthetjük is a kívánt méretre. Persze nincs annyi beállítási lehetőségünk, mint az egyéb méretezési parancsoknál, de hétköznapokra megteszi ez is. Kicsit el van feledve, kicsit el van dugva, éppen ideje, hogy végre elővegyük a Save for Web parancs méretezési lehetőségét.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="19"> <col width="29"> <col width="18"> <col width="307"> <col width="18"> <col width="29"> <col width="19"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="7" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="464"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td rowspan="4" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="19">
</td> <td rowspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="29">
</td> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="352"> 

 </td> <td rowspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="29">
</td> <td rowspan="4" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="19">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="18">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="307"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót!
[/FONT]Majd mentsd is el azonnal a *Save for Web *parancsablak segítségével, ahol lehetőséged van a fotó méretezésére is. Ezt a lehetőséget a parancsablak jobb alsó sarkában az Image Size fülre kattintva találod.

Az *Original Size* szekcióban látod a képed eredeti méretét pixelben. A *Width *mutatja a szélesség, míg a *Height* a magasság értéket.

A *New Size* ablakrészben adhatod meg az új méretet, mely az eredeti betöltött fotódra nem lesz hatással, csupán a mentett másolatára. Itt is pixelben adhatod meg az új szélességet és magasságot. Ezek az értékek arányosan fognak változni, ha a *Constrain Proportions* négyzete be van jelölve, tehát az egyik érték módosításával a másik is ugyanolyan arányban változik, megtartva így a kép oldalarányait. Ha ezen változtatni akarsz, kapcsold ki a jelölőt és tetszőleges számot írhatsz az első két mező bármelyikébe, viszont ezzel torzul a fotód!

A méretet megadhatod százalékos értékben is a *Percent *ablakban. A *Quality* ablakban a renderelés módját adhatod meg, mely *Nearest Neighbor* (rosszabb minőség), vagy *Bicubic* (jobb minőség) lehet. Természetesen a tömörítési minőséget a parancsablak felső részében ugyanúgy beállíthatod, mint más képeknél.

Az *Apply* gomb megnyomására végzi el a program az átméretezést. A kép mentésére az ablak tetején lévő *Save *gomb szolgál.[/FONT]
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="18">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="352">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="5" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="418"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha valaki át szeretne méretezni egy képet a Photoshopban szinte biztos, hogy az Image Size menüponthoz folyamodik majd. Használata többnyire első látásra egyértelmű, de azért fussunk át a lehetőségein! Főleg ezek a átméretező algoritmusok érdemlik meg, hogy két szónál többet szóljunk róluk.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pofonegyszerű?[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A fotók átméretezésére szolgáló ablakot az *Image/Image Size* (Kép/Képméret) menüpont alól nyithatjuk meg.

A kép új méretét a felső, *Pixel Dimensions *részben állíthatjuk be, pixel (*pixels*) vagy százalék (*percent*) értékben. A *Width* pont alatt a kép új szélessége, a *Height* alatt pedig magassága adható meg. Ha alul a *Constrain Proportions* pont van bejelölve, akkor a kép eredeti oldalarányai a méretváltozás után is megmaradnak. Ilyenkor elég csak a szélességet vagy magasságot megadnunk, a másik érték arányosan változik majd. Ha pont nem aktív mindkét érték külön-külön adható meg de eltérő oldalaránynál torzulhat a kép.

A *Document Size* rész a monitoron való megjelenítés szempontjából többnyire lényegtelen. A kép kimeneti, pl. nyomtatási mérete adható meg. Itt is a szélesség és magasság értékeket írhatjuk be, akár milliméterben, vagy centiméterben is. A *Resolution* a kimeneti felbontás beállítására szolgál. Szintén a nyomtatásnál vesszük hasznát.* Pixel/inch*, vagy *pixel/cm* értékek választhatók. A nyomaton ennyi képpont jut majd egy inch (2,54cm), vagy egy cm széles területre. Nagyobb érték megadásával jobb részletességet, de kisebb képméretet, míg alacsony értéknél nagy méretet, de gyengébb részletességet kapunk nyomtatásnál.

Fontos tulajdonság még a legalul található* Resample Image*. A jelölőnégyzettel ki és bekapcsolható a kép átméretezése. Kikapcsolva a képméret nem fog változni, csak a fotó felbontása adható meg. A mellette található lehulló menüből állíthatjuk, hogy az átméretezésnél milyen számítási műveletet használjon a szoftver. Ezen a téren a Photoshop három egyszerűbb számítást használ a *Nearest Neighbor, Bilinear* és *Bicubic* személyében. Ezek segítségével számolja ki az átméretezés nyomán keletkezett új képpontok tulajdonságait. Vegyük például példának, hogy egy 100x100 pixeles képet nagyítunk 200%-al, tehát 200x200 pixelesre. Egészen nyilvánvaló, hogy sokkal több új képpont keletkezik e művelet során. A felsorolt három algoritmus felelős azért, hogy az újonan keletkezett képpontok milyen színűek és világosságúak legyenek.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] A szembeszomszéd[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A legegyszerűbb a *Nearest Neighbor*, azaz Legközelebbi Szomszéd. Egy kép nagyítása során az újonnan keletkezett képpontot a meglévők értékeiből számítja ki a szoftver. Egyszerűen veszi a meglévő képpont tulajdonságait és ugyanazt adja a szomszédnak is. Ha az eredeti képpont világoszöld volt, a mellette lévő új is ugyanilyen lesz.

A végeredmény egy töredezett, rendkívül elnagyolt kép, főként nagyobb méretnövelésnél. Mivel azonban pontosan ugyanazokat a képpontokat látjuk viszont mint az eredeti képen, csak nagyobb területen, így a képhibák javítására, prezentációs célra kiválóan használható ez az eljárás.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A lineáris
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Bilinear* interpolációnál egy adott képpont négy szomszédos képpontjából számítja ki a szoftver az új képpont tulajdonságait.
Az így nagyított fotó összeszedettebb, nem széteső, de meglehetősen elmosódott, kissé részlet nélküli. Az élek simítása elég gyenge.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] A kubikus
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A legjobb eredményt - legalábbis a Photoshopban - a *Bicubic*, azaz Kettős Köbös algoritmus adja. Itt 16 szomszédos képpont értékeit veszi alapul a szoftver és ebből számít új képpontokat. 
Az előzőhöz hasonló képet kapunk, némileg jobb élsimítással, és kissé több részlettel. Ez a méretezés menüpont alapbeállítása. Fotóink átméretezésénél lehetőleg válasszuk ezt a beállítást!

Aki egy fokkal jobb végeredményt szeretne nagyított képeinél, használjon kimondottan erre a feladatra készült külső szoftvert vagy plugint. Napjaink egyik legjobb, magáncélra használható interpoláló szoftvere a *PhotoZoom*, amely a S-spline algoritmust használja. Pluginként a *Genuine Fractals PrintPro* kiegészítés ajánlott, amit nyomtatandó képek átméretezéséhez fejlesztettek ki.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Gradiens szűrő*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Érzékenyebb lelkűek most felszisszennek. Igen, a most következők nem annyira nevezhetők képjavításnak, mint inkább manipulálásnak. A filmes fotózásban régóta alkalmazott gradiens szűrőket próbáljuk meg utánozni. Ezekkel egyszínű, lágy színátmenetet adhatunk képhez. Legtöbbször az éghez adnak vele extra színt, vagy a meglévőt erősítik, a szürke átmenetes szűrővel pedig az égbolt és a táj közötti nagy fényerőkülönbséget csökkentik. Most egy kék átmenetel próbáljuk egyhangúan szürke egünket érdekesebbé tenni, majd felhőket rajzolunk az égre, úgy, hogy ez a művelet nem igényel majd alkotójától semmilyen különleges rajztudást.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Unalmasan egyhangú egünkre varázsolunk egy kék átmenetes (gradiens) szûrõhöz hasonló hatást, majd megpróbálunk felhõket kreálni az így létrehozott „mûégre”.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Elõször a* Layers* (Rétegek) paletta alján kattints a jelzett ikonra, majd válaszd a *Gradient* (Átmenet) rétegmódot ![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A megjelenõ ablak nézõképén láthatod, hogy egy fokozatos átmenetet kaptál a képre az aktuális elõtérszínnek megfelelõen. Alapesetben az átmenet fordított, de mi eget szeretnénk, így alul aktiváld a *Reverse* (Megfordítás) jelölõt és az átmenet megfordul. Valószínúleg az aktuális szín sem az, amelyet égszínnek nevezhetünk – hacsak nem extrém képi hatás létrehozása a célunk – így a színt is meg kell változtatnunk. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Kattints a *Gradient* (Átmenet) színablakba és az alábbi ablakot kapod:[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Itt elõször válaszd a bal oldali színjelölõ nyilat, majd alul a *Color *(Szín) ablak színére kattintva egy harmadik ablakban jelölheted ki az égnek megfelelõ színt. Ez lehetõleg a világos kék valamely árnyalata legyen ! Végül nyomj *OK* gombot.
Ezután válaszd ki a jobb oldali színjelölõ nyilat és ismételd meg a kiválasztást, ezúttal a fehér színnel. Kaptunk egy világoskékbõl átlátszó fehérbe futó átmenetet. Az *OK* gombokkal zárd be az ablakokat.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Most a *Layers* (Rétegek) palettán a *Normal* összhatásmód helyett válaszd a *Darken* opciót ! Az átmenettel el is készültünk. Létrehoztunk egy kék átmenetes szûrõüveg hatást. Ezt természetesen bármely színnel alkalmazhatjuk így a piacon lévõ bármely gradiens filter hatását emulálhatjuk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A következõ lépésekben felhõket „rajzolunk” az elkészült kék egünkre. Természetesen ez már nem a gradiens szûrõk effektje, hanem manipuláció, így ki-ki ízlése szerint döntse el, hogy kívánja-e alkalmazni. Ha nem, úgy a *Layer/Flatten Image *paranccsal egyesítsd az eredeti képet és az átmenet rétegét, majd mentsd el ![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A felhõkhöz a *Darken* összhatásmódtól kell folytatnunk. Keresd meg és válaszd a *Filter /Render/Clouds* effektet. Ezzel az átmenet rétegmaszkjára lágy felhõszerû mintát kapsz. Ez túlságosan „természetes” hatású, így elsõre, de egy kis buherálással az lehet. Válaszd az* Image/Adjustments/Levels *menüpontot és a megjelenõ ablakban a nyíl jelölõket használd a következõ módon. A bal oldali fekete nyíl jelölõt húz jobbra, nagyjából a skála *1/3*-áig, a jobb oldali fehér nyilat pedig balra, túl a skála középvonalán. Közben ellenõrizheted a változást az eredeti képen, persze amennyiben a* Preview* (Elõnézet) be van jelölve. A középsõ szürke nyilat ezután finoman húzd jobbra és figyeld a felhõk változását. Ha nagyjából természetes felhõrajzolatot kaptál, nyomj *OK* gombot, majd a *Layer/Flatten Image*-el egyesítheted a rétegeket és elmentheted a képet.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A végeredmény:[/SIZE][/FONT]






​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Halványítás (Fade)*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A Photoshop Fade (Halványítás) funkciójának magyar neve kicsit talán félrevezető lehet, mivel könnyen összekapcsolhatjuk a kép színeinek, vagy tónusának halványításával. Nos, ez is lehetséges a segítségével, de valójában egy előzőleg véghezvitt szerkesztési lépés erősségének és összhatásának szabályozására szolgál. Sok esetben helyettesíthető vele a háttérréteg duplázása és két réteg összhatásmódjának és átlátszóságának beállítása. Miről is van szó? Alkalmazunk a képre egy szűrőt (pl. élesítés), vagy egy korrekciós parancsot (pl. világosítás), majd a lépés erősségét a Fade segítségével gyengíthetjük, és külön összhatásmódot alkalmazunk rá. Nem olyan ördöngösség, mint így elsőre látszik. Mindjárt elmagyarázzuk egy könnyű példával.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Íme egy fotó, amin alkalmazzunk bármilyen szűrőt. Ebből a szempontból ez lényegtelen. Legyen ez a szűrő mondjuk az életlen maszk.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Példaszűrő[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Válaszd ki a *Filter/Sharpen/Unsharp Mask* (Szűrő/Élesítés/Életlen Maszk) effektet és állíts be bármilyen élesítési hatást. Mi a kép méretéhez és részletességéhez képest egy elég erős élesítést választottunk. A kis nézőképen is jól látszik az élek mentén keletkezett világos szegély (halo), ami durván kontrasztossá teszi a képet. Ez bizony erős túlélesítés. Ideje, hogy kicsit ráncba szedjük! Tökéletes eszköz lesz erre a *Fade* (Halványítás).[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Halványabbra!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ezt az *Edit/Fade..* (Szerkesztés/Halványítás) menüpont alatt érheted el. A *Fade* két lehetőséget kínál számunkra. Az *Opacity* ugyanazt teszi, mint a rétegek átlátszóságának állítása. Fokozatosan csökkenthető vagy eltüntethető vele az előző effekt erőssége. A* Mode* az effekt - esetünkben az élesítés - és az eredeti kép közötti összhatást szabályozza. Itt is épp úgy, mint ha két külön réteg lenne.

Állítsd a *Mode* menüt *Darken*re, így az élesítés durva fényszegélye eltűnik, a sötét szegély viszont marad. Mivel képünk elég sötét, így a megmaradó szegély nem lesz annyira zavaró, mint a világos, sőt igen jó hatással lesz az élességérzetre. Ha túl erősnek találod képet, csökkentheted az effekt erősségét az *Opacity* csúszkával. Mi ezt *75%*-ra állítottuk.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] A 'halo'-nak annyi
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A végeredmény élesebb képet mutat, de a nem kívánt világos szegély nélkül.
Ez a *Fade* parancs használatának csak egy kis szelete. Bátran alkalmazhatjuk bármilyen lépés erejének csökkentésére, vagy összhatásának beállítására, több lépésben kombinálva pedig igen komoly szerkesztőeszközhöz jutunk általa. Nyugi, a későbbiekben még lesz róla szó![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Háttér elmosása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A fotózásban gyakran alkalmazott esztétikai elem az előtérben lévő főtéma, kis mélységélességgel való kiemelése a kép egyéb területeiből. Az elmosott, gyakorta homogén háttérből nagyszerűen kiemelhető egy tárgy vagy arc. Kompakt fényképezőgép tulajdonosok talán szembesültek már azzal a problémával, hogy képeik nagy részén általában minden éles. Igen nehezen oldható meg a kis mélységélesség és a háttér elmosása. Az ilyen gépek többnyire nagyon kis érzékelővel dolgoznak, melyhez kis fókusztávolságú optika, ezzel együtt pedig nagy mélységélesség társul. Nagyobb fényképezőgépek használói is vannak úgy azonban, hogy egy elkészült fotóról utólag kiderül, talán jobb lenne mosott háttérrel. Következő tippünk erre kíván segítséget nyújtani. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="421"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mintaképünkön nagy a mélységélesség, így a kép minden részlete éles. Szeretnénk kiemelni a kompozícióból az előtérben lévő műemléket úgy, hogy a hátteret elmossuk.[/FONT]​ 


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az eszközpalettán válts át *Quick Mask* (Gyorsmaszk) módba, a képen pirossal bekarikázott ikon segítségével. Nem fog történni semmi látható, de ebben a módban egy megfelelően beállított ecsettel kimaszkolhatók azok a területek, amelyeket élesen akarunk hagyni. A később végrehajtott módosítások az átfestett területeken nem érvényesülnek majd.
Válts *ecset* eszközre (*B* billentyű), majd válassz egy közepes nagyságú ecsetet (nálunk ez *45 pixel*es volt), majd az eredeti mivoltukban meghagyni kívánt részeket óvatosan fesd át. A festett területeken alapesetben piros fátyol látható majd. Ez a képre nem lesz közvetlen hatással, csupán azt jelzi a Photoshopnak, mely területeket hagyjon ki a számításból.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A közepes méretű ecset után válassz egy kisebb, kemény szegélyű ecsetet és az alakzat kényesebb részleteit, valamint szegélyeit pontosabban fesd meg. Ügyelj arra, hogy csak az élesen hagyandó képelemek legyenek átfestve. A majdani éles-elmosott szegélyeknél kemény szélű ecsettel fess! Ez a művelet igényel némi kézügyességet és gyakorlatot. Példánkban *9*-es méretű, kemény szélű ecsetet választottunk, a még apróbb részleteket pedig *5*-ös ecsettel festettük át. A pontosabb műveletekhez nagyítsd ki a fotó részleteit a Navigator palettán. Ha véletlenül túlszaladt az ecset egy képelemen, akkor az *E* *gomb*bal válts át az *radír* eszközre és egy hasonló méretű radírral töröld ki a hibás részt, majd kezd újra a kérdéses terület satírozását![/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Amint elkészültél kattints a *Quick Mask* ikon melletti baloldali ikonra, vagy nyomj *Q* billentyűt és visszakerülsz *Normal* szerkesztőmódba. A piros fátyol eltűnik, az át nem festett területek pedig kijelöltek lesznek. Következő lépéseinknek csak ezeken a területeken belül lesz hatása.
Válaszd a *Filter/Blur/Gaussian Blur* effektet, amellyel elmoshatod a hátteret. A megjelenő ablakban *1-2* értékű elmosási rádiuszt állíts, ha viszonylag nagylátószögű képről van szó, tehát a képkivágás nagyobb területet fog be. Nagyobb életlenítést használhatsz, ha teleobjektívvel készült a kép, vagy azon egy kisebb tárgy, téma látható csak. Ha túl sok életlenséget adsz a háttérre egy nagylátószögű felvételnél, akkor a végeredmény természetellenes hatású lesz. Ha pont ez a célod, akkor rendben, de hihető végeredmény ez esetben kisebb életlenítéssel kapsz. Mi *2*-es *radius* értéket használtunk, ami a végeredményt  tekintve kissé már a határon van, de szeretnénk minél jobban érzékeltetni a hatást.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A *Blur* effekt után *Ctrl+D* billentyűkkel tüntetheted el a kijelölést, majd képed mentésre kész.[/FONT]​ 

</td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - High key-hatás*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A fotós szakzsargonban High key-nek "becézett" hatás lényegében az erőteljesen, természetellenesen túlvilágított képet jelöli. Ezt próbáljuk elérni a következőkben egy színes kép fekete-fehér high key változatának elkészítésével. A lépéssort azzal fűszerezzük, hogy a portréalany szemszínét meghagyjuk, így a tekintet és a szín vonzza majd a kép nézőinek szemét.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A 'high key' hatás főleg arcképeknél mutat jól. A portréalany tekintetére helyezi a hangsúlyt, a kép többi része kevésbé lesz átütő, és az arcbőr simítására is alkalmas. A tekintet kiemelésére a szemeket színesen hagyjuk, sőt![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Íj
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A kép túlvilágítottságának eléréséhez kattints az *Image/Adjustments/Curves* (Kép/Korrekciók/Görbék) menüpontra. Itt gyorsan beállíthatod a kép fény és kontrasztviszonyait. A középen haránt keresztülfutó vonalra kattints két helyen, nagyjából a harmaduknál, majd az így kapott fogópontokkal görbítsd a vonalat meghajlított íj alakzattá. Nagyjából a képen látható mértéknél már hatásos eredményt kapsz, de persze fotója válogatja, hogy mennyire kell rajtuk világosítani. A két pont apró odébbhúzásával finoman is belőheted a képet. A képet addig világosítsd, amíg a finom részletek ki nem fehérednek, de azért az arc főbb jellemzői még láthatók maradnak![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] A szemek...[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]...színe legtöbbször az arc többi részével együtt kifakul, vagy egyébként sem eléggé színtelített, ezért szükség lehet egy kis utólagos színezésre. Ezzel bármilyen más színt is adhatsz a szemnek. Itt most maradunk a szürkés-zöldes árnyalatnál, de jócskán túlhúzva a zöldeket, ami nem kelt majd természetes hatást, de nem is ez a cél. [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Elsőként jelöld ki a szemeket az ellipszis kijelölő eszközzel. Az első szem kijelölése után a *SHIFT gomb*ot nyomva tartva a másikon is elvégezheted ugyanazt, így mindkettő ki lesz jelölve és egyszerre dolgozhatsz rajtuk. A kijelölés után egy *jobb kattintás* bármelyik szem belsejébe és a megjelenő menüből válaszd ki a *Feather* pontot. A *Feather* értéke legyen mondjuk *3-5* *pixel* közötti. Ezzel a kijelölés széle lágyul.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Zöld szemű szörny
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A Layer/New/Layer (Réteg/Új/Réteg) menüponttal hozz létre új réteget a szem színének! Ezután válasz ki egy megfelelő előtérszínt! Esetünkben ez egy zöld árnyalat volt. A festékesvödör eszközzel bármelyik kijelölés belsejébe kattintva a körbekerített terület ezzel a színnel töltődik ki. Egyelőre a fotóalany "zöld szemű szörnyetegként" szerepel a képen, de a *Layers* paletta *Overlay *összhatásmódjával és a az átlátszóság (*Opacity*) alacsonyabbra állításával szépen belemoshatjuk a képbe a zöld kitöltést.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Felesleges részek
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Előfordulhat, hogy a zöld kitöltés nem illeszkedett pontosan a szem alakjához és kicsit (vagy nagyon) kilóg, átszínezve a szemhéj egyed részeit is. A *CTRL+D* billentyűkkel megszüntetheted a kijelölést, majd a* radír eszköz*zel (egy lágy szélű ecsetet választva) kitörölhetők a kilógó zöld területek.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Babapillantás
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Végső simításként kattints az eredeti képet tartalmazó rétegre a *Layers *palettán, majd válaszd az *Image/Adjustments/Desaturate *menüpontot, ami eltünteti a kép színeit, kivéve a fölötte lévő rétegen található zöldet, amely így meghökkentő - és kicsit túlzó, de hatásos - szemszínként él tovább a high key képen.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Karácsonyi üdvözlőlap*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az ünnep közeledtével a magunk módján mi is szeretnénk hozzájárulni a karácsonyi hangulathoz, így következő példánkban egy nagyon egyszerű, ünnepi hangulatú üdvözlőlapot készítünk, melyet kinyomtatva elküldhetünk rokonainknak, barátainknak. Elkészítése nem igényel különösebb rajzkészséget, hiszen találunk a Photoshopban néhány gyári sablont, melyeket kissé átszínezve máris karácsonyi hangulatot teremthetünk..[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Válassz ki egy üdvözlőlapnak is alkalmas fotót. Ez lehet egy korábbi karácsonykor készült kép, esetleg valamilyen téli tájkép, vagy fenyőfa részlet. Ügyelj arra, hogy egy 10 x 15 cm-es papírképhez nagyjából 2 megapixeles, azaz 1600 x 1200 képpontos fotó az ideális. Természetesen ennél lehet nagyobb és kisebb is a kép, ez csupán az ajánlott méret.

Először egy keretet készítünk a kép körül. A *Layer/New/Layer *(Réteg/Új/Réteg) menüparanccsal új réteget készíthetsz a meglévő fölé, majd a *Ctrl+A *gombkombinációval kijelölheted az egész képet.. Ezután válaszd a *Select/Modify/Border *(Kiválasztás/Módosítás/Keret) parancsot és a megjelenő ablakban üss be kb. *100 pixel* értéket. Ez 1600 x 1200 pixeles képre vonatkozik, amilyen arányban kisebb, vagy nagyobb a képed, az itt közölt értékeket olyan arányban növeld, vagy csökkentsd! Most kattints duplán az eszköztár színválasztó négyzetére és a megjelenő ablakban válassz ki egy meleg, sárgás színt. A *G* billentyűvel válthatsz a festékesvödör eszközre, mellyel ezután kattints a kép kijelölt szegélyébe. 
Ha mindent jól csináltál egy lágyabb átmenetű, sárga keretet kaptál külön rétegen, ahogy a fenti képen látható. A művelet végén nyomj *Ctrl+D* gombot, hogy az eddigi kijelölést töröld. Erre már nem lesz szükségünk.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Alakzatok[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ahogy az imént, a *Layer/New/Layer* paranccsal készíts új réteget. Nyomj* U* billentyűt, majd a fenti opciók közül válaszd ki a példafotónk bal fölső sarkában jelölt ikon. Ez az egyedi alakzat rajzoló eszköz. A *Shape* (Alakzat) ablakból választhatod ki a megfelelő sablont. Válaszd a nyíllal jelölt szalag sablont! Ha nem találod a sablonok közt az ikonját, kattints az ablak jobb fölső sarkában lévő nyíl gombra és válaszd az *All *(Mind) menüpontot. Ezután már megtalálod a kívánt alakzatot.[/FONT]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Szalag
[/FONT]A *Shift* gombot folyamatosan nyomva tartva, a fotó aljánál balról jobbra húzd az egeret. Közben látod, ahogy a kijelölt sablonalakzat körvonalai nőnek. Amint elérted a kívánt nagyságot, elengedheted az egérgombot. Egy szalagot kaptál végeredményül. Nem baj, ha nincs középen. Nyomj *V* gombot, majd a nyíl billentyűkkel igazítsd a megfelelő helyre, a kép alján. A végeredmény nagyjából a képen látható legyen![/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Nem mind arany...[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Válaszd ki a *Layer/Layer Style/Blending Options *(Réteg/Réteg stílus/Összhatás opciók) menüpontot. A megjelenő ablak bal szélén láthatod az adott rétegre, tehát a szalag sablonra érvényes effektek listáját. Jelöld ki közülük az *Outer Glow*t úgy, hogy a nevére kattintasz. A jobb oldali opcióinál az *Elements* (Elemek) rész *Size* (Méret) pontját állítsd *125* körüli értékre, vagy bármilyen tetszőlegesre.
Kattints most a *Gradient Overlay* effekt nevére bal oldalt. A jobb oldali opcióinál kattintsd kétszer a *Gradient* (Átmenet) ablakba, majd a minták közül válasz ki egy aranyszínhez közeli presetet. Visszatérve az effekt opcióihoz, az *Angle* (Szög) értéket állítsd *180* fokra. Ezután az *OK* gombbal bezárhatod az ablakot. Az eredmény a fenti képen látható, arany jellegű átmenet, és ragyogó "glória".[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Még egy kis minta[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A 2.pont elején írt módon hozz létre egy újabb réteget, majd az ott írt módon válasz ki az alakzatok közül egy másikat. Legyen ez most egy kis fagyöngy minta. A 3. pontban említett módszerrel rajzold a mintát a képre, majd igazítsd el az arany szalag alsó közepéhez. Ezután a 4. pontban írtaknak megfelelően válaszd ki a rétegeffekteket. Itt kattints a *Drop Shadow* effekt nevére, jobb oldali opcióinál pedig a* Size* csúszkát állítsd *25*-re, vagy tetszőlegesen nagy értékre. Ezután válaszd a *Color Overlay* nevét és jobb oldalt kattints kétszer a színválasztó kisablakba. A megjelenő színválasztó mezőben válassz zöld színt. A *Blend mode* (Összhatás) legyen *Overlay* (Átfedés). Következzék a* Gradient* *Overlay* effekt. Itt a jobb oldali *Gradient* mezőbe kattints kétszer (ahogy az előző pontban írtuk), majd válassz egy szürkés átmenetet a mintákból. Visszatérve az *Angle*-t ugyanúgy *180* fokra állítsd. Az eredmény a fenti kép.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Üdvözlő felirat[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nem maradt más hátra, mint egy feliratot készíteni. Nyomj *T* gombot, ezzel kiválasztod a *Type Tool*t. Válassz ki egy üdvözlőlapra megfelelőnek gondolt betűtípust és egy olyan méretet, amely az arany szalagba írva kellemes betűnagyságot ad. Válassz ki egy színt is a feliratnak. Az arany jelleghez például jól passzol a bordó. 

Legvégül kattints a piros körrel jelölt ikonra és a megjelenő ablakban válaszd ki a legelső stílust (*Arc*), majd a *Bend* (Görbület) értékét állítsd *+10*-re, ez kissé meggörbíti a feliratot, így jobban illeszkedik az aranyszalag ívéhez. Innen visszatérve nyomj* V* gombot, majd a nyíl billentyűkkel igazítsd rá a szalagra a feliratot. A fenti eredményt kell kapnod. Már csak egyesítened kell a rétegeket a* Layer/Flatten Image* (Réteg/Kép egyesítése) paranccsal és mentés után nyomtathatod az üdvözlőlapot.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Boldog karácsonyt![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A fenti végeredményt kell kapnod. Már csak egyesítened kell a rétegeket a *Layer/Flatten Image* (Réteg/Kép egyesítése) paranccsal és mentés után nyomtathatod az üdvözlőlapot. Mentés előtt még érdemes beméretezni a lapot. Menj az *Image/Image Size* (Kép/Képméret) menüponthoz, majd az ablakában állítsd a *Resolution* (Felbontás) értékét *300*-ra. Ezután a fölötte lévő *Width* (Szélesség) és *Height* (Magasság) értékeket *112* és *150*mm-re. Ha a kép nem álló formátumú, akkor értelemszerűen fordított értékeket használj. Ez nagyjából a 4:3 oldalarányú képek 11x15cm-es nyomtatási mérete. Ezzel el is készült üdvözlőkártyánk.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!*[/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Képeslap*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Sokan kértétek, hogy legyen egy olyan leírás, amiben több képet másolunk egybe, ugyanarra a vászonra. Mi pedig úgy gondoltuk, ennek legjobb módja, ha egy képeslapot gyártunk, hiszen ez a legnyilvánvalóbb felhasználási módja az ilyen összetett képeknek. Az első részben csupán a módszert mutatjuk meg, amellyel több képet egybe másolhattok - így akit csak ez a rész érdekelt, hozzájuthat a Szent Tudáshoz - tippünk következő részében pedig a képeslap is elnyeri végleges formáját.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Új dokumentum[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nyiss egy új vásznat a képeidnek. Erre helyezzük majd a darabokat. A *Name*-nél adhatod meg a fájl nevét (legyen mondjuk Képeslap), a* Width* és* Height* értékei pedig a vászon szélességét és magasságát adják. Ha a fájlt monitoron szeretnéd nézegetni a *Resolution* legyen *72*, ha nyomtatni szeretnéd írj be *300*-at!
A *Contents* az üres vásznon megjelenő hátteret jelenti *White* esetén fehér háttered lesz, A *Background Colo*r pedig a beállított másodlagos (háttérszínt) veszi alapnak. A *Transparent* beállítás átlátszó hátteret ad (kockás alap fog látszani), de a JPG formátumunk úgy sem kezeli az átlátszóságot, így mentésnél ez elveszik. Érdemes egyelőre a fehér színt választani. [/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 

 ​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Töltsd be az első képet!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *File/Open *menüpontot választva tölts be egy képet. Természetesen azok közül az egyiket, amelyeket egy képre szeretnél helyezni. Ha betöltődött nyomj *Ctrl+A *billenytű kombinációt. Ezzel kijelölöd a teljes képet. A széleken látható lesz a kijelölési körvonal. Nyomj *Ctrl+C*-t, amellyel vágólapra másolódik a teljes kép.
Kattints a Képeslap nevű üres vászonra, majd közetkezzék a *Ctrl+V *billentyűpáros, amely a vászonra másolja az imént kijelölt teljes képet.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Konfekcióméret
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha a képed nagyobb volt, mint az üres vászon, akkor le fog lógni róla és csak egy része látszik majd. Ebben az esetben Jobbra fent a *Navigator* palettán vedd kisebbre a nézetet. Majd nyomj *Ctrl+T *billentyűket! Így kijelölődik a bemásolt teljes kép - még a lelógó részek is. Méretezésre kész a képdarab, amelyhez csak a *Shift *billentyűt kell nyomva tartanod, majd bármelyik sarokpontot az egérmutatóval "megragadva" a kívánt méretre igazítani a képdarabot. Mivel mi 4 képet szeretnénk egymás mellé, ezért a vászon bal felső negyedébe igazítottuk az első szeletet. A *Shift* gombot azért kell közben nyomva tartanod, mert ezzel a méretezés megtartja a kép eredeti oldalarányait. Ellenkező esetben szabadon méretezhetsz, ami egyben torz, összenyomott képet is jelenthet. 

A további képdarabokat is a 2-3. lépés szerint illeszd a vászonra és méretezd be![/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Segédvonalakkal könnyebb
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Korábbi tippjeinkben már szó volt a segédvonalakról. Segítségükkel könnyeben igazíthatunk egy objektumot, képdarabot.
A fent és bal oldalt megjelenő vonalzóról húzhatjuk őket a képre. A vízszinteseket a fentiről, a függőlegeseket pedig az oldalsóról. Egyszerűen csak a vonalzóra kell kattintanod, majd az egérgombot nyomvatartva lehúzni a segédvonalat a kép kívánt helyére. Ahol elengeded a gombot, ott marad a vonal. A vonalzót (ha nem látszana a képszéleken) a *Ctrl+R *gombkombinációval kapcsolhatod be.

A képdarabokat a *Move tool*lal (*V* billentyű), vagy a nyílgombokkal mozgathatod a képmezőben. Előtte a réteg palettán kattints a megfelelő képdarab rétegére. A behúzott segédvonalakhoz egyszerűbb lesz az pontos igazítás. A segédvonalak a *Ctrl+;* billentyűkkel kapcsolhatók ki.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Félkész
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A képek egymás mellé rendezése kész. Aki erre volt kíváncsi reméljük hasznos leírásra talált.
Képeslapunkat azonban tovább csínosítjuk (csúnyítjuk?), hogy igazi üdvözlőlapra hasonlítson. Erre azonban csak a jövő héten kerül sor.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Előző leírásunkban négy különálló képet másultunk egy új háttérre (vászonra), majd elhelyeztük őket egymás mellett-felett. A következőkben egy képeslap formálódik majd a képkezdeményből, amolyan sarki-traffik jellegű.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Itt tartottunk[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Először változtassuk meg a kép hátterét, mondjuk egy olyan színre, ami a képdarabok valamelyikén is szerepel. Mi egy kellemes égszínkéket választottunk az *Eyedropper Tool* (szemcseppentő eszköz, I billentyű) segítségével. Ezután áttérhetsz a *Paint Bucket Tool*ra, azaz festékesvödör eszközre (G billentyű), majd a rétegek palettáján kattints a *Background* (háttér) rétegre! Ezután a festékesvödör ikonjával kattints a képek körüli fehér területre! A háttér a kiválasztott színre színeződik.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 






 ​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Legyünk stílusosak!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Térj vissza bármelyik képdarab rétegéhez majd kattints kétszer a neve mellé a rétegsoron. Így előjön a *Layer Style* (rétegstílus ablak), amellyel különféle hatásokat adhatunk az adott rétegnek. Készülhet például vetett árnyék, színátmenettel, mintával kitöltés, színkeret, stb.
Elsőként válaszd a *Drop Shadow *(vetett árnyék) stílust, ahol az *Angle* pontnál állíts* -140* körüli értéket. Ez lesz a vetett árnyék képzeletbeli főfényének iránya. Az árnyék mérete (*Size*) legyen *10* pixel!

Ezután jelöld be a* Stroke *(keret) stílust, melynek méretét (*Size*) állítsd *2* pixelre, a *Position* pedig legyen *Inside*, azaz belső keret! A *Color* pontban válassz egy tetszőleges színárnyalatot, ami jól érvényesül a kék háttér mellett. Mi ellenpontként a kékkel ellentétes sárgát választottuk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Egyformán
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az előbb beállított rétegstílusok most csak egy rétegen érvényesülnek. Minden képdarab rétegén egyenként beállítani kicsit hosszadalmas lenne. Inkább másoljuk őket át! 
Kattints jobb egérgombbal a stílusokat tartalmazó rétegen és a menüből válaszd a *Copy Layer Style* (rétegstílus másolása) pontot. Ezután válts át a következő képrétegre, majd jobb egérgombbal kérd újra a menüt és kattints a* Paste Layer Style *(Rétegstílus beszúrása). Ezt ismételd meg minden képrétegen - az alsó háttérréteget kivéve - és a beállított rétegstílusok mindegyiken érvényesülni fognak.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Felirat háttér
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Készítsünk feliratot a képeslapra, hogy tökéletes legyen az illúzió!

Ehhez szükség lesz egy háttérre. Az eszközpaletta *Custom Shape Tool*ja segíthet ebben. Fent lévő opciói közül a *Shape* (alakzat) pontban válassz egy háttérnek megfelelő alakot, mondjuk a képen látható szalagot. Az előtérszín továbbra is maradjon olyan, mint a képkeretnél használt (jelen esetben sárga), az opciók bal oldali ikoncsoportjából pedig a harmadik ikon (*Fill pixels*) legyen a kijelölt. [/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A bal egérgombbal a képre kattintva és az egeret húzva rajzolt a képre az alakzatot, majd a nyíl gombokkal igazítsd be pontosan a kívánt helyre![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Feliratozás
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az utolsó lépés a felirat elkészítése. Ehhez nyomj* T *gombot, vagy az eszközpalettáról válaszd a *Horizontal Type Tool*t! 
Az opcióknál beállíthatod a betűtípust (itt *Arial*), a méretet (nálunk *11* px) és a színt (esetünkben fekete).
A sárga szalagra kattintva beírhatod a kívánt szöveget, majd a *V *gombra kattintás után a nyilakkal helyezheted el pontosan a szöveget.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Üdvözlettel...
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Igazi "retró" képeslapot kaptunk végeredményül. Ha nyomtatni szeretnéd a teljes lépéssort kezdd 1600 x 1200-as dokumentum mérettel és 10 x 15 cm-es méretben nyomtass! E-mailes üdvözlethez mellékelve tökéletes lesz a 640 x 480, vagy 800 x 900-as felbontás is.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Képregény hatás*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Na, újra egy felesleges tipp! Fakadhat ki a kedves olvasó. Ezúttal sem ragaszkodtunk mindenáron a fotóretusáláshoz, inkább egy gyors, kreatív ötlettel állnánk elő, amivel kitűnő képregény hatást érhetünk el fotóinkból. Ehhez jobb esetben komolyabb kézügyességre, ötletességre és a görbék kiváló ismeretére lenne szükség, esetünkben viszont csak az alábbi lépéssor megismétlésére. A lustábbaknak pedig egy ingyen letölthető actiont is tartogatunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsük be a képünket![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Lássuk mit tudunk kezdeni ezzel az utcarészlettel! A választott kép lehetőleg kevés zajt tartalmazzon és legyen nagy méretű, mivel később kicsinyíteni fogjuk.

Első lépésként duplázd meg a meglévő háttérréteget a Layer/Duplicate Layer parancs segítségével. Egyelőre a másolati, azaz a felső réteg maradjon kijelölve![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Igazi egyéniség!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Vagy inkább "egyediség". Még sosem fordultunk segítségért a Photoshop Custom filteréhez. Ideje, hogy megtegyük. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Kattints a Filter/Other/Custom (Szűrő/Egyéb/Egyedi) menüpontra, majd a megjelenő ablakban állítsd be a fent látottakat![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ezután színtelenítsd az így kapott vonalakat, az Image/Adjustments/Desaturate (Kép/Korrekció/Színvisszavétel) paranccsal. A színekre nem lesz szükség ezen a rétegen, csak a vonalakra.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 

 ​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lágy vonalak
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Vonalaink meglehetősen ziláltak. Tegyük őket kissé lágyabbá. Ehhez tökéletes megoldást kínál a Filter/Stylize/Diffuse (Szűrő/Stilizált/Szórt) effekt, ahol jelöld be az Anisotropic opciót.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Színek, nagyvonalakban
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A képregény színei kevésbé gazdagok, mint egy valós képé, így térj vissza az alsó réteghez (Background), majd válaszd a Filter/Artistic/Cutout ( Szűrő/Művészi/Papírkivágás). A szintek számának (No. of Levels) állíts be 4-et és az élek mosása (Edge Simplicity) is ugyanennyi legyen, az Edge Fidelity pedig 2.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Ketten együtt
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nincs más hátra, mint a két réteg egyesítése, az Overlay összhatásmóddal. Ha végeredmény vastag, fekete vonalai túl vékonyak, gyengék, duplázd meg a Background copy réteget és az így kapott új rétegnek adj Multiply összhatásmódot![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Comics
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A kiváló eredmény érdekében kicsinyítsd le a képet, mondjuk 50%-al. Így a lágy vonalak esetlegessége, és a részletek elnyagoltsága nem lesz annyira szembetűnő, ráadásul a zajosabb részek sem túl feltűnőek.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Egy fekete fehér keret és néhány szövegbuborék teszi teljessé a képregény hatást.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



Töltsd le a fenti lépéssort! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A műveletek Photoshop alatt futtatható .ATN (Action) fáljla most ingyen a tiéd lehet.[/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Kifakult színes fotó*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Általában nem bíztatunk rá senkit, hogy fotói minőségét rombolja, de előfordulhat, hogy valaki gyengébb látványra vágyik, mint eredeti képe. Leírásunk egy színes fotóból csinál...színeset, bár a lépéssor végigkövetése után eredeti, élénk színeink jócskán fakultak lesznek. Természetesen van más megoldás is erre. Nyomtasd ki a fotód, vagy nagyíttasd papírra, majd tedd ki egy napos, de esővédett helyre és várj néhány évet, vagy évtizedet! Ha viszont türelmetlen vagy, a következőkben megtudhatod, hogy valósítsd meg mindezt 1 perc alatt.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Válassz ki egy élénk színekkel teli képet, hogy a hatás jól érvényesülhessen rajta![/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Réteg mosás[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Első lépésként duplázd meg az eredeti csatornát! Ehhez válaszd a *Layer/Duplicate Layer* (Réteg/Réteg duplázása) menüpontot majd nyomj *OK* gombot.
A megduplázott réteget mosd el a *Filter/Blur/Gaussian Blur* (Szűrő/Elmosás/Gauss Elmosás) segítségével. A megjelenő ablakban olyan *Radius *értéket válasz, amely a kép formáit jócskán elmossa, de a főbb színek (pl ég, gyep) foltjai még érvényesülnek. Kisebb képekhez (amilyen a mi képünk is volt) *80-100* érték ajánlott. Nagyobb képek esetén maximális, sőt, a maximális elmosást akár többször is megismételheted.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Inverz
[/FONT]Még mindig második rétegünknél tartunk, amit invertálunk az *Image/Adjustments/Invert* (Kép/Módosítások/Inverz) segítségével.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Még egy kis összhatás
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Illetve összhatásmód, melyet a* Layers* paletta bal fölső ablakából választhatsz ki. Állítsd a *Normal* összhatásmódot *Linear Light*-ra.
Nincs más hátra mind az elég erőteljes hatás finomítása az *Opacity*, azaz Átlátszóság csúszka értékének csökkentésével. Mi *70%*-ra állítottuk, de kisebb értékkel finomabb hatást is elérhetsz.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Sok-sok év...[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]...helyett alig pár perc kellett, hogy fotód egy fél emberöltőt öregedjen.[/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - alapismeretek - Kontraszt emelése*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Bántóan kontraszttalan fotónkkal persze együtt lehet élni, de minek ha nem muszáj ? Egy kezdő "photoshoppoló" szinte első lépései egyikeként találja meg a program Auto Contrast lehetőségét. Ez jópár esetben kifogástalan eredményt is hozhat, több esetben viszont nem, és nincs módunk ezen az automata funkción finomítani. Példánk egy kevésbé nyilvánvaló, de annál hatásosabb módszert igyekszik megismertetni olvasóival.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
 A világossági kontraszt beállításánál elsõsorban arra ügyeljünk, hogy emelésével részletek vesznek el a képbõl, valamint túlzott használatával egyes területek kifehérednek, más területek feketévé válnak és veszítenek részletességükbõl. Ha csak nem ezen hatás elérése acélunk, lehetõleg óvatosan bánjunk a kontraszttal.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Képünk kontrasztján emelni szeretnénk. Ezt legkönnyebben a Photoshop *Image/Adjustments/Auto Contrast* (Kép/Módosítás/Auto Kontraszt) parancsával tehetjük meg, de ez túlságosan automata ahhoz, hogy finom végeredményt kapjunk. Jobb lehetõséget kínál az *Image/Adjustments/Brightness/Contrast* parancs. Most azonban a réteg összhatásmódokat hívjuk segítségül.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Duplázd a háttérréteget úgy, hogy a réteg palettán nevét az új réteg létrehozása ikonra húzod ![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A paletta bal fölsõ sarkában találod az összhatásmódok lenyílóablakát. A listából válaszd ki a* Soft Light* (Lágy Fény) összhatásmódot. Jól láthatóan változni fog a kontraszt. Ha egészen nagy kontrasztemelésre van szükséged, választhatod az *Overlay*, még nagyobb emelés esetén a *Hard Light* módot. Azt az összhatásmódot válaszd ki, ami némileg erõsebb eredményt ad így elsõre, mint amit a képen látni szeretnél ! Ezt úgy is finomítani fogjuk. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A finomításhoz ugyanezen paletta jobb fölsõ sarkában az* Opacity* (Átlátszóság) ablakot használd ! Ez a fölsõ módosított és az alsó háttérréteg arányát állítja.* 0%* esetén csak az alsó réteg érvényesül, *100%* felé haladva pedig a fölsõ hatása. Az érték csökkentésével finomítsd a kontrasztot ! Vedd figyelembe, hogy ne legyenek zavaróan részlettelen (világos és sötét) területek ! Esetünkben *60%*-ra csökkentettük a két réteg arányát, amelynek íme a végeredménye: [/SIZE][/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Továbbra sem a kézenfekvő Lightness/Contrast parancsot használjuk, hisz azt könnyű kezelni és épp ezért nem nyújt olyan távlatokat, mint az összetetebb lépések. Ezúttal a profi képszerkesztők egyik kedvencére a Curves parancsra vetjük kíváncsi tekintetünket, azon belül pedig a jól ismert S-görbe módszert alkalmazzuk majd. Persze újfent szerephez jutnak a korrekciós rétegek is, hogy fotónk előzetes elképzelésünknek megfelelő legyen.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1276" width="468"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" height="1193" valign="top">
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" height="1140" valign="top"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Kiinduló fotónk kontrasztját növeljük meg a következõkben.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A Layers palettán kattints az Adjustment Layert (korrekciós réteg) létrehozó gombra, majd a lehullómenün belül a Curves (görbék) pontra. A Curves segítségével akár csatornánként állíthatók a kép világossági viszonyai, így a kontraszt is.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Elsõ lépésként a lenti képen látható módon tegyél 3 jelölõpontot a haránt görbére! A pontok nagyjából negyedeljék a görbét. Most az alsó pontra az egér bal gombjával kattintva húzd azt kissé lefelé. Így a sötét világossági területek erõsebb kontrasztot kapnak. Ugyanúgy járj el a felsõ jelölõpont esetében, de ezt kissé felfelé húzd, ahogy a képen látható.
Így egy enyhe S-görbét kapsz, amelynek finom állítgatásával tovább alakíthatod a kontrasztot. Arra persze vigyáznod kell, hogy a túlzott mértékû kontrasztemelés fontos részleteket tüntethet el.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nyomd meg az OK gombot, majd térj vissza a Layers palettához, ahol az összhatásmódot állítsd Normalról Luminosity-re. Erre azért lesz szökség, mert az iménti kontraszt emelés a színek kontrasztját is befolyásolta, de esetünkben csak a fénykontrasztot növeljük. A Curves Adjustment Layer alkalmazása így csak a fényviszonyokra lesz hatással, a színekre nem.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A Layer/Flatten Image menüpont alatt egyesítheted a rétegeket, majd mentheted a képet.[/SIZE][/FONT]


</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Egy rövid időre félretesszük kedvenceinket a rétegeket és visszalépünk a nyers alapokig. Az univerzális Levels (Szintek) menüparancs is tökéletes megoldás a kontraszt és a világosság beállítására. Ennek egy módját ismerheted meg a következőkben. Segítségével több módon is eljuthatunk a kívánt végeredményhez. A most bemutatott módszer nem ígényel nagy gyakorlatot csak cseppnyi szépérzéket. Annyi pedig mindenkinek van.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Megnyitott fotónkra ráférne némileg harsányabb kontraszt. Főleg az árnyékos részeken vehető észre ennek hiánya, hiszen a képen nincs fekete szín.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szintezés[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az *Edit/Levels* (Szerkesztés/Szintek) parancs segítségével könnyen megoldható a probléma. A korábbi leírásainkban már bemutatott hisztogramot kell összehúznod, szűkítve a kép árnyeleteloszlásának mértékét. A bal oldali fekete nyíl jobbra tolásával, vagy í jobb oldali fehér nyíl balra húzásával szép eredményeket érhetsz el. Ezt a jobb alsó sarokban lévő *Preview* jelölőnégyzet engedélyezésével kísérheted figyelemmel. Mértéke minden képnél más és más, nincs sok alapszabály, hacsak az nem, hogy a hisztogram magasan kiemelkedő csúcsainál ne told beljebb a jelölőket! Persze ezt sem kell figyelembe venned, ha extrém kontrasztot szeretnél. Mi csak finomabb kontrasztállítást végeztünk képünkön, így a jelölőnyilakat óvatosan toltuk arrébb. Ezel a kép főbb kontrasztviszonyait be is állítottuk.[/FONT]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Középtónus sötétben[/FONT]
Az alap kontrasztviszonyok beállítása után finomíthatsz a képen. Erre a középső, szürke jelölőnyíl a legalkalmasabb, mellyel a középtónusok világossága állítható be. A nyilat jobbra tolva, arányosan sötétednek a középtónusok. Mintaképünkön a jobb láthatóság kedvéért igen komoly változtatást tettünk, de természetesen érdemes ezzel a beállítással is óvatosabban bánni.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fakó középtónus[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A középső nyilat balra tolva kifakulnak a középtónusok. Ez esetben is, csak óvatosan! Ha a középtónusok hangolása esetleg további változtatásokat kívánna a sötét és világos területeken, nyugodtan állíts még a bal és jobb nyilakon is![/FONT]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kívánt kontraszt[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Íme egy finomabb kontraszt hangolás végeredménye. A hisztogram két oldalát szűkebbre húztuk, a középtónusokat kissé jobbra toltuk, ezzel némileg sötétítettünk rajtuk.[/FONT]</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A kontraszt emelésének kismillió lehetősége közül nézzünk még egyet! Volt már szó az Apply Image parancsról, amely többek között erre is jó eszköz. Célunk ez esetben az, hogy a világos részeken emeljünk kevesebbet, a sötétebbeken pedig többet. Gyorsak leszünk, mint a villám és egyszerűek, mint a faék...vagy mint a kontrasztemelés.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Kicsit kontrasztszegény ez a "csendélet", bár a hangulatának nem is tesz rosszat. Próbáljuk egy kicsit elrontani![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Összetett[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Válaszd ki az* Image/Apply Image* (Kép/Összetett kép) menüpontot. A képen látható beállítások adnak majd megfelelő eredményt. Itt a *Blending *opció a lényeges, melyet *Overlay *(Átfedés) összhatásmódra célszerű állítani. Gyengébb kontraszthoz a *Soft Light* (Lágy fény) lehetőséget használd![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Húzzunk maszkot!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Maradunk az *Apply Image* ablakánál. Az ablak alján jelöld be a* Mask *opciót, mely új lehetőségeket nyit meg. Itt nincs más dolgod, mint az *Invert* jelölő kipipálása. Az eddigi erőteljesebb kontraszt - főleg a világos területek vonatkozásában - csökkenni fog. A *Mask* és *Invert *jelölők használatával némileg szabályozható a kontrasztemelés hatása. A *Mask* jelölőt hanyagolva, erős kontraszemelést kapsz minden tónustartományban, bejelölve csökken a sötét területek kontrasztja. Ugyanígy az* Invert* opció bejelölésével a világos területek kontrasztja csökken, míg a sötétek növekednek. Érdemes velük eljátszani![/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Visszafogottan...
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]...harsány a végeredmény. A kontraszt láthatóan megnőtt, de leginkább az árnyékos, sötét területeken, a világos részeken kevésbé.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Hát persze. A Photoshopban nagyon egyszerű kontrasztot emelni. Hisz van erre egy ilyen nevű parancs is. Az előző részekből azonban megtanultuk, hogy számos más módszer is van erre, amelyek adott esetben jobbak lehetnek a hagyományosnál. Ha a hagyományos módon növelem a kontrasztot, "szűkítem" a kép árnyalateloszlását. A sötétközeli területek harsány feketévé válnak, a világosközeliek fehérré égnek. Ha eleve ez volt a cél, oké. De mi a helyzet, ah nem szeretném elveszteni ezeket a részeket. A következőkben erről lesz szó.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Fotónk kissé "ködös", egy kis kontrasztemelés nem ártana, de a világos részeket szeretnénk megőrizni a mostanihoz közeli állapotban. A Photoshop hagyományos kontrasztemelése gyors ugyan, de ebben az esetben kiégett, túl fehér eget kapnánk. 
Nézzük a göröngyösebb, de jobb megoldást![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee">



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szürkeség
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Duplázd meg a kiinduló réteget (*Layer/Duplicate Layer*), majd  az újonnan létrejöttet tedd át szürkeárnyalatosba, azaz színtelenítsd az *Image/Adjustments/Desaturate *menüpont segítségével.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="404"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Magasan áteresztve[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Használd a *Filter/Other/High Pass*, tehát a magasan áteresztő szűrőt a fekete-fehér kép fényviszonyainak kiegyenlítéséhez! Az a lényeg, hogy a világos részeken (pl. az égen) is egyenletes középszürkét kapj. A középszürke területeken megmarad majd az eredeti világosság. Használj közepes, vagy nagy értéket. Kis képünkön elég volt a *12* körüli érték is, de egy nagyfelbontásű kép bőven elviseli az *50-80*-at is. Nagyjából a fent látható hatású legyen a kép, nagy szürke felületekkel. Túl kis érték esetén durván élesíted a képet, ami most nem igazán célunk.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Vadásszuk a hatást
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Layer* palettán válassz egy megfelelő összhatásmódot! Az *Overlay*, vagy enyhébb esetben a *Soft Light* adja a legjobb eredményt.

A kontrasztemeléssel lényegében elkészültünk, már csak apróbb finomítások vannak hátra.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Mágikus mix
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Maradt még egy kis problémánk. A *High Pass* szűrőnek köszönhetően az összefüggő sötét területek világossága enyhén túlzóz, ami laposítja a fotót. A hatás nem túl szembetűnő, de lehet jobb is. Akkor pedig miért ne tennénk jobbá?
Lépj az* Image/Apply Image* menüpontra, majd a megjelenő ablakban állítsd be a képen látható értékeket! A lényeg a *Darken* összhatásmód.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Az árnyék kontraszt...
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]...emelkedett számottevően a képen. A világos területek nem égtek ki. A kép mégis élettelibbé vált.
Utólag megváltoztattuk az összhatásmódot *Overlay*ről *Soft Light*ra, ami egy kicsit lágyabb eredményt adott. Ha erősebb kontrasztot szeretnél maradhat *Overlay*en.
A két réteg egyesítése után (*Layer/Fletten Image*) mentheted a fotót.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Különböző expozíciójú képek összerakása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Hát persze. A Photoshopban nagyon egyszerű kontrasztot emelni. Hisz van erre egy ilyen nevű parancs is. Az előző részekből azonban megtanultuk, hogy számos más módszer is van erre, amelyek adott esetben jobbak lehetnek a hagyományosnál. Ha a hagyományos módon növelem a kontrasztot, "szűkítem" a kép árnyalateloszlását. A sötétközeli területek harsány feketévé válnak, a világosközeliek fehérré égnek. Ha eleve ez volt a cél, oké. De mi a helyzet, ah nem szeretném elveszteni ezeket a részeket. A következőkben erről lesz szó.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Fotónk kissé "ködös", egy kis kontrasztemelés nem ártana, de a világos részeket szeretnénk megőrizni a mostanihoz közeli állapotban. A Photoshop hagyományos kontrasztemelése gyors ugyan, de ebben az esetben kiégett, túl fehér eget kapnánk. 
Nézzük a göröngyösebb, de jobb megoldást![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee">



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szürkeség
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Duplázd meg a kiinduló réteget (*Layer/Duplicate Layer*), majd az újonnan létrejöttet tedd át szürkeárnyalatosba, azaz színtelenítsd az *Image/Adjustments/Desaturate *menüpont segítségével.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="404"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Magasan áteresztve[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Használd a *Filter/Other/High Pass*, tehát a magasan áteresztő szűrőt a fekete-fehér kép fényviszonyainak kiegyenlítéséhez! Az a lényeg, hogy a világos részeken (pl. az égen) is egyenletes középszürkét kapj. A középszürke területeken megmarad majd az eredeti világosság. Használj közepes, vagy nagy értéket. Kis képünkön elég volt a *12* körüli érték is, de egy nagyfelbontásű kép bőven elviseli az *50-80*-at is. Nagyjából a fent látható hatású legyen a kép, nagy szürke felületekkel. Túl kis érték esetén durván élesíted a képet, ami most nem igazán célunk.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Vadásszuk a hatást
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Layer* palettán válassz egy megfelelő összhatásmódot! Az *Overlay*, vagy enyhébb esetben a *Soft Light* adja a legjobb eredményt.

A kontrasztemeléssel lényegében elkészültünk, már csak apróbb finomítások vannak hátra.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Mágikus mix
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Maradt még egy kis problémánk. A *High Pass* szűrőnek köszönhetően az összefüggő sötét területek világossága enyhén túlzóz, ami laposítja a fotót. A hatás nem túl szembetűnő, de lehet jobb is. Akkor pedig miért ne tennénk jobbá?
Lépj az* Image/Apply Image* menüpontra, majd a megjelenő ablakban állítsd be a képen látható értékeket! A lényeg a *Darken* összhatásmód.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Az árnyék kontraszt...
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]...emelkedett számottevően a képen. A világos területek nem égtek ki. A kép mégis élettelibbé vált.
Utólag megváltoztattuk az összhatásmódot *Overlay*ről *Soft Light*ra, ami egy kicsit lágyabb eredményt adott. Ha erősebb kontrasztot szeretnél maradhat *Overlay*en.
A két réteg egyesítése után (*Layer/Fletten Image*) mentheted a fotót.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Lágyítás (Soft Focus)*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Álomszerű, sejtelmes képi és hangulathatást érhetünk el a különféle lágyító szűrők alkalmazásával. Leggyakorabban a portréfényképezésnél alkalmazzák, de természetesen csak ízlésünk döntheti el, hogy mely esetben "vetjük be". Az utólagos digitális emulálásánál alapvető problémánk, hogy a Photoshop nem tartalmaz ilyen effekt lehetőséget. A képek lágyatására használhatunk különféle Blur lehetőségeket, köztük a Gaussian Blur (Gauss Életlenítés) effektjét, de ezek az eredeti szűrőhatást nem közelítik meg. Most egy nagyon egyszerű, pár lépéses művelettsorral kíséreljük meg ezt az érdekes effektet létrehozni. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Íme példafotónk, melynek harsány formáit szeretnénk lágyabbá tenni, egyszersmind új hangulatot kölcsönözve a képnek.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ehhez elõször is a háttérréteget duplikáljuk. A *Layers* palettán a réteg képét húzd egyszerûen az alul lévõ *Create a new layer* ikonra, vagy a fõmenübõl válaszd a *Layer/Duplicate Layer* parancsot. A felsõ réteg lesz kijelölve, maradjunk is ennél ![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A szûrõk közül válaszd a *Filter/Blur/Gaussian Blurt* (Szûrõ/Életlenítés/Gauss Életlenítés) és a megjelenõ ablakban állíts egy meglehetõsen nagy *Radius* értéket, amely képet jól elmossa. Ez legyen legalább *10*-es érték. Kisebb képnél alatta maradhatsz, nagyobb méretnél nyugodtan állíthatod nagyobbra is. A lényeg, hogy a képet nehezen felismerhetõ foltokká életlenítse. Esetünkben kis képpel dolgozunk, tehát a *10*-es érték megfelelõ.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Térj vissza a *Layers* palettára és a felsõ réteg *Opacity* (Átlátszóság) értékét állítsd *50%*-ra ! Itt is mindenki szabadon dönthet mennyire erõs hatást szeretne. *50%* alatt enyhébb elmosást, míg felette erõsebb lágyító szûrõ hatást kapunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Lényegében elkészültünk. A* Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítsd a két réteget ! Nem árt egy *Image/Adjustments/Auto Contrast* parancs sem az elkészült képre, mert az elmosás kissé károsan érintheti a kontrasztot.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Íme a végeredmény :[/SIZE][/FONT]






​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Január 24)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Napsütés*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Lassan véget ér a szomorkás tél, de az igazi, metsző napsütésre talán még várnunk kell. Ezért gondoltunk egyet és összeraktunk nektek egy napsütést generáló lépéssort. Van az úgy, hogy színtelen, szomorkás hangulatú fotót látunk viszont monitorunkon. Még vakító napsütésben is előfordul, hogy a fényképezőgép által kidobott végeredmény nem adja vissza pontosan a szikrázó napsütötte milliőt. A színek és a színkontraszt emelésével egész jól megközelíthető ez a hangulat, főleg ha a melegebb színekre koncentrálunk. A következőkben erről olvashattok. Ráadásul, egy kis ajándékként, a leírás végén letöltheted a lépéssor futtatható actionjét. Azért megéri végigolvasni is! [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fenti képünk erős napsütésben készült, az végeredményen azonban ez nem látszik. Ideje, hogy visszahozzunk valamit az eredeti környezet hangulatából.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Triplázunk[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Először váltsd át képed színmódját! Ezt az *Image/Mode *(Kép/Mód) menüpontok alatt teheted meg. *RGB Color* színmódból válts *Lab Color*ra!

 Következő lépésként megszokott duplázott rétegeink helyett triplázni fogunk. Válaszd a *Layer/Duplicate Layer* (Réteg/Réteg duplázása) menüpontot majd nyomj *OK* gombot. Ismételd meg ugyanezt a műveletet még egyszer. Így három egyforma réteget kaptunk. Ezek közül a legfelsőt kell kijelölnöd a következő művelethez.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Napfény
[/FONT]A megfelelő napfény effekthez válaszd az *Image/Apply Image* menüpontot, a megjelenő ablakban pedig állítsd be a fent látható értékeket. Két pontra kell figyelned: a* Channel* értéke legyen '*b*', tehát a Lab színmód egyik színcsatornája, a *Blending* (Összhatás) pedig *Linear Dodge*.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Rétegek egyben
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ezután visszatérhetünk kedvenc rétegeinkhez. Amint látható, a legfölső rétegünk meglehetősen erős hatásnak lett kitéve. Maradjunk is még ennél a rétegnél és az összhatásmódját állítsuk *Normal*ról *Multiply*-ra. 
A következőkben kattints az alatta lévő (középső) réteg bal oldali üres négyzetébe. Ezzel összekapcsoltad a két réteget. Erre azért volt szükségünk, mert a két réteget egyesíteni szeretnénk. A *Layers* paletta jobb fölső sarkában lévő kis nyílgombbal hívhatod elő azt a menüsort, amelyben az ehhez szükséges *Merge Linked* pontot találod. Ez az összekapcsolt rétegeket egyesíti, tehát a legfelső kettőt.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Felhők közül a nap[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kaptunk egy felső, élénk, meleg színű réteget, valamint megmaradt az alsó eredeti képet tartalmazó rétegünk is, melyhez hozzá kell adnunk a felső réteg hatását. A felső, elég sötét rétegből a *Screen* összhatásmóddal hozhatsz ki elég napsütést. Amennyiben a hatás túl erős, az *Opacity* (Átlátszóság) csúszkán finomíthatod azt. Esetünkben az *55*%-os értéket választottuk, de ízlés szerint bármit beállíthatsz.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 







​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Mennyivel élénkebb...[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]...derűsebb színeket kaptunk, összehasonlítva az eredeti fotóval. Amire ügyelned kell, az a megnövekedett színzaj. Amennyiben zavaró színzajnövekedést tapasztalsz, válassz alacsonyabb Opacity értéket![/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



Töltsd le a fenti lépéssort! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A műveletek Photoshop alatt futtatható .ATN (Action) fáljla most ingyen a tiéd lehet.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]>>Letöltés
>>Telepítés[/FONT]​</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Nyomtatási méret*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nem csupán monitoron szeretnénk nézegetni fotóinkat, hanem szívesen kitennénk a falra egy-egy jobban sikerült tájképet, vagy eldicsekednénk ismerőseinknek a csemeténkről készült papírképpel. A következőkben a nyomtatási méretezéssel ismerkedünk meg érintőlegesen, mely fontos lehet abban ha nyomtatni szeretnénk fotóinkat, de nagy segítség azoknak is, akik digitális laborba adják be képeiket és maguk szeretnék előtte a megfelelő méretre alakítani.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<script language="JavaScript" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <!-- function MM_openBrWindow(theURL,winName,features) { //v2.0 window.open(theURL,winName,features); } //--> </script> <table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="421"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A nyomtatási méretezésnél a Photoshop *Image/Image Size* parancsával kell megismerkednünk. Ennek ablaka a következőképp fest:[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A méretezés előtt, ha digitális laborba szánjuk képünket, látogassunk el a labor weboldalára, vagy érdeklődjünk a laborostól a kívánt nagyításnak megfelelő optimális felbontásról. Tegyük fel, hogy *10x15 cm*-es papírképet szeretnénk fotóinkból. Ehhez laborunk *1205x1795* pixeles optimális felbontást javasol. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ha megnyitjuk a fenti ablakot a *Pixel Dimensions* részben látjuk fotónk aktuális felbontását. A fotó monitoron való megjelenési méreténél ezen ablak az elsődlegesen fontos, de a labor által kért képméretet is itt kell beállítanunk. A *Width* értéke a kép szélességét a * Height* pedig magasságát jelöli. A mértékegység pixel (képpont), vagy percent (százalék) lehet. Ha az ablak alján be van jelölve a *Constrain Proportions* négyzet, úgy bármelyik oldal értékének megváltoztatásával a másik érték is a kép eredeti oldalarányai szerint változik. [/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mielőtt azonban átírnánk itt bármilyen számot, vessünk pillantást az alant lévő szekcióra is. Ez a *Document Size* rész a kimeneti méretezésért felelős. Nyomtatásnál és laborra szánt fotóinknál is fontos ez a néhány ablak. Itt szintén egy *Width* és egy *Height* feliratú ablakot, valamint egy *Resolution* (Felbontás) feliratút találunk. Előbbieknél a nyomtatásra (laborra) szánt papír oldalméreteket állíthatjuk be, immár nem csak képpont és százalék, de akár egyéb mértékegységek megadásával. Számunkra itt a papr oldalmérethez jól értelmezhető centiméter, vagy milliméter egységek a megfelelők.
A *Resolution* mezőben a kimeneti felbontás adható meg egy centiméterre, vagy egy inchre eső képpontok számával. Ebből az utóbbit érdemes választanunk, mivel többnyire ez az elterjedt mértékegység. A nyomtatásban legyakrabban használt kimeneti felbontás *300 pixel/inch*. Ezt célszerű beállítanunk, mind nyomtatónkra, mind laborba küldött képeink esetén. A digitális fényképezőgépek fotóinál többnyire az átlagos monitorra szánt *72 pixel/inch*, esetleg *180 pixel/inch* ez a felbontási érték. Monitoron nézve nincs jelentősége, csak ha papírképet szeretnénk a fotóból.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nézzük ezt a gyakorlatban! Milyen adatokat tudunk?
*10X15* centiméteres képet szeretnénk nyomtatni/laborban nagyíttatni. A labor által kért optimális pixelméret ehhez *1205x1795* képpont (vehetjük ezt optimális méretnek ilyen méretű nyomtatáshoz is), az általánosan használt felbontás pedig *300 pixel/inch* körüli.
Ha nyomtatni/nagyíttatni szánt fotónk* Image Size* ablakát előhívjuk, valószínűleg nem a kívánt adatok fogadnak majd. A kép méretezését a *Resolution* értékkel kezdjük. Ahogy írtuk, ez többnyire nem *300 pixel/inch* lesz, írjuk hát át erre. A megváltoztatott felbontás hatására a* Pixel Dimensions* szélesség és magasság értékei is megváltoznak. Ha növeljük a felbontást (*Resolution*), ezek is nőnek. A *Document Size* rész szélesség és magasság beállításainál válasszunk centiméter (cm) mértékegységet és írjuk be a kívánt *10x15 cm*-es értékeket. Először a hosszabb értéket írjuk be, attól függően álló vagy fekvő formátumú a képünk. Példánkban álló, tehát a magasság (*Height*) értéke a hosszabb. Ide *15* cm-t írunk. Ha a képünk oldalaránya *2:3*, akkor a szélesség automatikusan *10 cm* lesz, ha *3:4* (kompakt gépeknél elterjedtebb), akkor *11,25* *cm*, tehát a *10x15 cm*-es képről némi levágódik majd. A* Pixel Dimensions* értékek is újra változnak majd, ezúttal igen közel kerülünk a labor által javasolt *1205x1795*-ös mérethez. Természetesen nem lesz pontosan ennyi, megint az oldalarány miatt. A hosszabb oldal pixelértéke a fenti beállításokkaol *1775 *pixel lesz. Hogy ezt megkapjuk, térjünk vissza a *Resolution*höz és vegyük kissé nagyobb értékre, amíg el nem érjük a hosszabb oldal *1795* pixelszámát. Ez *304 pixel/inch* felbontásnál következik be.
Készen vagyunk. Tekintsük, csak át!
Képünk pixelmérete *1346x1795*. Ez széltében kissé nagyobb, az optimálisnál, tehát kb. *1 cm* leesik a képszélből az oldalarány miatt. Ha magunk szeretnénk meghatározni, hogy mely részek maradjanak a képen, akkor ajánlom egy korábbi leírásunkat.
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A nyomtatott képméret *11,25x15 cm*. A szélesség itt is az oldalarány miatt nagyobb, de kép méretei stimmelnek.
A felbontás nyomtatáshoz ideális *304 pixel/inch*. 
Bátran elkezdhetjük a nyomtatást, vagy a képeket ilyen formán CD-re mentve elvihetjük azokat a laborba. [/FONT]​ 

</td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Panorámaképek illesztése*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Panorámaképek mindig lenyűgözőek. Ahogy nézzük, úgy érezhetjük, hogy valóban ott állunk a helyszínen. És persze minél nagyobb a kép, annál hatásosabb. Ha digitális fényképezőgéppel rendelkezünk, akkor a panorámakép első fele nem is tűnik nagy problémának. Csak leállunk egy helyre, majd körbeforgás közben 5-10-30-200 képet fényképezünk.A gondok akkor kezdődnek, amikor ezeket otthon össze akarjuk rakni. Miért is? Általában az ok a képek mérete és mennyisége miatt van. Túl sok idő, míg az összes képet egyforma színre hozzuk, összeforgatjuk, összeillesztjük. Ráadásul minél több képünk van, annál nehezebb a munka, annál több memóriát igényel. Szerencsére ma már számtalan kis program létezik, ami jobb-rosszabb technikát alkalmazva elvégzi ezt a fáradságos munkát. Akkor mi mégis miért foglalkozunk vele? Azért, mert ebből a folyamatból az ember nem hagyható ki. Szükség van arra, hogy egy-két helyen kicsit belenyúljunk a folyamatba. E mellett a Photoshopnak van egy nagy előnye: megtarthatjuk a rétegek, így további korrekciós lehetőségünk van. Vagy akár trükköket is gazdagíthatjuk a képet.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

​</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> ​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Felkészülés:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Hogy csökkentsük a képek összerakásakor keletkező problémákat, már a fényképezéskor figyeljünk a következőkre:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1] Az összerakásnál egyik legnagyobb probléma az eltérő színek és fényerő. Ezért mindenképpen kapcsoljuk ki a gép automatikáját. Keressünk egy olyan beállítást, ami a gép minden részére megfelelő lesz. Ezért kerüljük az olyan panorámát, amikor ellenfényben és hátfényben egyszerre fotózunk. Majd ezzel az „átlag” beállítással készítsük a képet!
[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ugyan így az automatikus fókuszt is kapcsoljuk ki. A fókusz hatására megváltoznak a kép egyes elemei, ami az összerakáskor komoly problémát jelentenek. Legjobb ha végtelenre állítjuk a kamerát.
[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Készüljünk fel a lencse torzítására! Sok esetben a kép széle torzul a lencse miatt. Így ajánlatos a nagy átfedésekkel dolgozni. Ha szükséges, akkor majd a kép széleit vágjuk le a crop/vágás eszközzel mielőtt elkezdjük az összeillesztést
[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Lehetőleg tartsuk a kamerát egyenesen, hogy utólag ne kelljen forgatni a képeket. Ajánlatos állványt használni.
[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Hacsak nem szeretnék különleges hatást vagy ismerőseinknek ikertestvért készíteni, várjuk meg, ameddig a gyorsan mozgó emberek és tárgyak kimennek a képből. Különben több képen is megjelennek, így a végső panoráma képen többször is szerepelhetnek.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]És akkor lássunk hozzá a kép összerakásához!
A Photoshop CS verziókban megjelent a panoráma – angolul photomerge – funkció. Tulajdonképpen ezt fogjuk használni ahhoz, hogy az összerakás „unalmas de fárasztó” műveletét megspórolja nekünk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 







​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Töltsük be a képeket![/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Majd a *Fájl menü*ben válasszuk az *Automatizálás*t, azon belül is a *Fotóegyesítés* opciót!
Itt alapesetben a megnyitott fájlok listáját láthatjuk, ahol kitörölhetünk olyan képet, amit mégsem szeretnénk használni. De a legördülő menüben kiválaszthatjuk a képeket valamely könyvtárból, vagy akár a teljes könyvtárat is.

Fontos, hogy a *Kísérlet a forrásképek automatikus elrendezésére opciót* kapcsoljuk be! Így a program megpróbálja összerakni a képeket. Sok esetben egészen jól.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az igazság néha odaát van
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha szerencsénk van (vagyis jól készítettük elő a képet és nem volt túl bonyolult a téma), akkor egy összerakott képet láthatunk. De persze ez nem mindig igaz, így nézzük meg, mit tegyünk abban az esetben![/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Rendrakás
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Elsőször is rakjunk rendet! Pakoljuk fel az összes képet a felső csík fölé! Lehetőleg sorrendben, hogy könnyebb legyen majd összeválogatni.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Illesztések
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Kezdjük el a képek összeillesztését! Javasolt mindig a középsővel kezdeni, és ahhoz igazítani a többit, hiszen ha valamelyik széléről indulunk, akkor könnyen lehet, hogy mire eljutunk a végére túl sokat kell alakítani. Ez igaz lesz majd akkor is, amikor színben egyeztetjük a képet.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az összerakásban a program sokat segít, hiszen elég csak a képet nagyából a helyére tenni, majd ő automatikusan a pontos helyre illeszti. Majd áthatást készít, hogy szebb legyen az illeszkedés (elvileg szebb lesz, de éppen ez az, ami miatt a Photoshopban dolgozunk, hogy ezeket az áthatásokat majd manuálisan mi magunk javítsuk ki. Erről később a(z) 6.lépésben lesz szó).[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 












​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Hogyan tovább?
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ez nagyban függ attól, hogy milyen a képünk. Nálam jól megfigyelhető, hogy bizony komoly problémák vannak a híd illeszkedésénél ?
Ennek mi az oka? Az, hogy amikor fényképeztem fordultam, így a híd egy képen látható szemből, kicsit balról és kicsit jobbról. Ez általános jelenség a panorámakép készítésekkor. Egy tárgy minél közelebb van, annál jobban „görbül” majd a végeredményen, vagyis minél közelebbi a tárgy, annál több képet ajánlatos róla fotózni, és annál óvatosabban kell vele bánnunk.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nekünk viszont szerencsénk van, mert ezt a jelenséget a Photoshop az esetek többségében könnyen korrigálja. Csak be kell kapcsolni a *Perspektíva* opciót, majd hosszú számolás után egy egészen más jellegű képet láthatunk.
Nálam az előzőleg összeilleszthetetlennek látszó képek máris pontosan passzolnak.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Még megpróbálkozhatunk a Hengeres leképezés opcióval is, amikor a program egy hengerszerű felületre helyezi a képet, így egy másik torzítást kapunk. Ismét a képektől függ, hogy jobb, vagy rosszabb eredményt kapunk (az én képemnek ez most kimondottan rossz).[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> ​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szinte...
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]...készen is vagyunk. A panorámakép-összerakó programok kb. ideág  jutnak. Ha sietünk, akkor tulajdonképpen itt be is fejezhetjük. Ez a kép már nem rossz.
De még nem tökéletes!
Ha jobban megnézzük, akkor fény-árnyék, színeltérési és illeszkedési hibákat találhatunk, amit az átlagos szemlélő nem vesz észre.
Az illeszkedési hibák abban nyilvánulnak meg, hogy a kép bizonyos része homályos lehet, esetleg néhány elem többször szerepel. Ez azért van, mert a Photoshop a képek széleit összemossa. Abban az esetben, ha ott kisebb eltérés van (lehet azért mert pl. a lencse torzít; de akár fényképezéskor ahogy elfordultunk a közeli tárgyak relatív többet fordulnak, mint a távoliak; vagy valami ott megmozdult; stb…) akkor az elmosás ott homályos lesz.
Alább látható néhány ilyen hiba:[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]




Ezen a képen a távolba látható épületek máshol voltak a képen, így itt kétszer szerepelnek.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]




Itt a program egy másik tárgyat vett fix pontnak, amikor a képeket illesztette. Sajnos az a fix pont egy mozgó hajó volt…[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]




Ebben az esetben a képen látható hajó mozgott. És az egyik fotón még ott volt, a másikon viszont már nem. 
Persze ezzel a módszerrel vicces képeket is készíthetünk. Ha valakit megkérünk, hogy álljon bele több képbe, akkor a majdani panoráma képen többször szerepel[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]




Itt pedig a fotózáskor jelentős szín/világosság-eltérés keletkezett, ami összerakás után is megmaradt.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha más programmal egyesítettük volna a képeket, akkor most komoly bajban lennénk. Mi viszont most kihasználhatjuk a rétegek nyújtotta megszokott lehetőségeket is:
Kattintsunk a *Megőrzés rétegekként *gombra, majd az *OK* gombra.
Ilyenkor a program a torzításokkal együtt, de külön rétegekre helyezi a képeket. Így bár sokat elveszítünk a kényelemből, viszont sokkal szebb eredményt készíthetünk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 












​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Innen gyerekjáték
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Most, hogy a képek külön rétegen vannak, könnyen korrigálhatjuk őket.

Elsőnek kezdjük mindjárt a szín*/világosság beállítással!

Ugye emlékszünk? Mindig a középső képhez igazítjuk a többit. Jegyezzük meg, melyik a középső réteg, vagy akár nevezzük át *„etalon”* névre!
Induljunk el egyik irányba középről így válasszuk ki mondjuk az alatta levő réteget, utána a Photoshop CS egyik új funkcióját fogjuk használni:
*Kép-korrekciók-szín egyeztetése*/Image-adjustment-match color*.

A Forrásban válasszuk ki ezt a képet, alatta pedig az *„etalon” *réteget.

Ez a funkció tulajdonképpen átmásolja a másik réteg szín és világosság információit. De éppen ezért óvatosan is bánjunk vele, mert ha nagyon eltérő a két kép színezete, akkor az elronthatja (pl. ha a panorámaképünk egy területén tenger van, akkor annak nagyon nem tesz jót, ha színeiben megegyezik az erdővel, vagy a város vörös háztetőivel).
Ha szükséges, a fenti csúszkákon tudjuk finomítani a funkciót, majd nyomjuk meg az *OK* gombot.
Amennyiben ezzel a funkcióval nem sikerül tökéletesen akkor a hagyományos módszerekkel még mindig korrigálhatunk (ezt nem írom le, mert az külön tutorial-sorozatot igényelne)[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Korrigáljuk mindegyik réteget![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee">  






















​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] "Finomkodunk"
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Készen van a színegyeztetés
Most már csak a képrészek áthatása van vissza (és esetleg az illesztés finomítása).

Az áthatásokat több módszerre is elvégezhetjük. Én legjobban a rétegmaszkokat szeretem, mert nagyon pontos és megbízható. Így ezt a variációt írom le:
Ugyebár fentről lefele haladunk. A felső réteget jelöljük ki, majd adjunk hozzá rétegmaszkot (pl. *Réteg/Rétegmaszk/Mindent mutat*). Ugye emlékszünk még? Ami a maszkon fehér, ott látszani fog a kép, ahol fekete, ott minden átlátszó lesz. Ahol pedig szürke, ott félig átlátszó attól függően mennyire sötét a szürke.
Így a rétegmaszkon* fekete ecset*et használunk. Ismét képtől függ, hogy melyik méret az ideális. E mellett figyeljünk arra, hogy lágy, vagy *éles ecset*et a hatásosabb. Pl, ahol a 6-os lépésben említett kritikus részek vannak, ott sok esetben egy kisméretű éles ecsetre lehet szükségünk.
A *fekete ecset*tel kezdjünk el a kép szélén festegetni. Egyetlen szabály van csak: ne látszódjon az összerakás helye. Akármilyen szabálytalan alakzat megfelelő.

Ha elérkezünk valamelyik kritikus részre, mint én a hídnál, akkor sem kell félnünk. Egyszerűen kezdjünk el ott is festegetni, ameddig tökéletesen nem illeszkedik a két kép. Mivel rétegmaszkot használunk, nem gond, ha elrontjuk. Elég csak fehér ecsetre váltani, és máris korrigálhatjuk a hibát.
Majd ugyan így járjunk el a többi rétegen is! A fontos, hogy eltűnjenek az összerakás nyomai, ezért minél szabálytalanabb alakzatban színezünk, annál hatásosabb eredményt kapunk.
Ha szükséges, akkor használjuk az* elmosás*, *gradient* és más eszközöket is.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Végül...
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]...nincs más hátra, minthogy levágjuk a felesleget.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Pi Tóth István*
www.szoftver.hu[/SIZE][/FONT]​</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Perspektíva korrekció*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az épületfotózásnál, - amennyiben nem az épület művészi láttatása, hanem pontos látványának visszaadása a célunk - fontos, hogy a perspektíva a szemünk által látottakat adja vissza a képen is. Ennek ellenében dolgozik viszont a fényképezőgépek nagylátószögű objektíve, amely az épületeket furcsán "hanyadt dönti". Ezt a perspektivikus torzulást viszonylag egyszerűen javíthatjuk az alábbi íromány segítségével.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Elõször is vedd szemügyre a kiindulási fotót és határozd meg, hogy milyen jellegû perspektíva korrekcióra lesz szükség. A példaképen az épület hanyadt és kissé jobbra dõl, ezt kell korrigálni.

Hogy könnyebb legyen meghatározni a vízszintest és a függõlegest, húzz vezetõvonalakat (*Guide Line*) a képre ! Ezt úgy teheted meg, Ha a képablak szélén lévõ vonalzóra (*Ruler*) viszed az egeret, rákattintasz, majd az egeret képre húzod. Ha nem látszik a vonalzó, a *Ctrl+R* gombokkal kapcsolhatod be. felsõ vízszintes vonalzóról természetesen vízszintes, az oldalsó, függõleges vonalzóról függõleges vezetõvonalakat hûzhatsz a képre. A vezetõt az épület két szélsõ alapjához célszerû igazítani, a vízszintes vezetõt pedig az épületen megjelenõ bármely olyan vonalhoz, amelyet vízszintbe akarsz maj igazítani (például, tetõ széle). Ha elrontod a guide line behúzását a *View/Clear Guides* paranccsal törölheted õket.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Ezután *Ctrl+A* gombokkal jelöld ki a teljes képet és a *Ctrl+T* billenytûkombinációval válaszd ki a *Free Transform* (szabad átméretezés) lehetõséget.

*Megjegyzés:* A Photoshop rendelkezik egy úgynevezett *Perspective* paranccsal is, az *Edit/Transform/Perspective* pont alatt, ami kimondottan erre való, de a *Free Transform* mód sokkal szabadabb alakítási lehetõséget biztosít számunkra.

A* Free Transform* egy keretet rajzol a kép köré a négy sarkon és a középvonalakon egy-egy fogóponttal. A *Navigator* ablakban kicsinyítsd le addig a kép nézetét, hogy a képernyõnk közepén bõvel elférjen. Ezután a felsõ sarkok fogópontjait az egérrel "megfogva" a képsarkokat addig húzd, amíg az épület szélei párhuzamosak nem lesznek a vezetõvonalakkal ! A kép szabadon alakítható a fogópontokat bármennyiszer megfogva. Perspektívakorrekciónál az alsó fogópontokat ritkán használjuk.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha az épület "kiegyenesedett", nyomd meg az* Enter*-t és a beállított nézetet újrarendereli a program, azaz véglegessé válik. Ezután a *View/Clear Guides* menüponttal törölheted a vezetõvonalakat, és íme a végeredmény:[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Találtunk még egy perspektíva korrekciós tippet. Különösen épületfotónál lehet zavaró a főleg nagylátószögű objektívek esetén tapasztalt perspektíva torzulás. Semmiképpen nem értékelnénk azonban hibaként a jelenséget. Bizonyos esetekben, egyedi látványvilágot ad a képnek, hozzátesz a fotó mondanivalójához. Más esetekben zavaró. Most a "más eseteket" vizsgáljuk. Korábbi írásunkban már tettünk említést a Photoshop Perspective menüparancsáról, de egy kissé más módszert mutattunk be. A műveletsor ez alkalommal hasonló, de megnézzük közelebbről ezt a parancsot. A lépések végén aztán összekötjük egy másik hasznos eszközzel a Crop Tool használatával, mellyel véglegessé tehetjük a fotót.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="19"> <col width="27"> <col width="0"> <col width="16"> <col width="0"> <col width="306"> <col width="0"> <col width="16"> <col width="0"> <col width="27"> <col width="19"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="11" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="464"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td rowspan="23" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="19">
</td> <td rowspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="27">
</td> <td colspan="7" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="356"> 

 </td> <td rowspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="27">
</td> <td rowspan="23" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="19">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="18">
</td> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="311"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nos, ez kissé ferde. Könnyen felfedezhetjük a torony jobbra dőlését, amely az alacsony nézőpont mellett a ferde gépállásnak is köszönhető.[/FONT]
</td> <td colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="19">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="7" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="356">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="9" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="418">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td rowspan="4" colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="29">
</td> <td colspan="5" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" width="351"> </td> <td rowspan="4" colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="29"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="5" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="351"> 

 </td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="18">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="306"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sorvezető"[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ahhoz, hogy megfelelő viszonyítási alapod legyen, mi az az egyenes, be kell kapcsolnod ideiglenes "sorvezetődet" , a *View/Show/Grid* menüparanccsal. Jutalmad egy sűrű négyzetháló, melyhez könnyen igazítható lesz később a korrekció mértéke. A "grid" a *Ctrl+Shift+2* billentyűkombinációval is megjeleníthető és eltüntethető.[/FONT]
</td> <td colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="18"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="5" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="351"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="9" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="418"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td rowspan="3" colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="29">
</td> <td colspan="5" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="351"> 

 </td> <td rowspan="3" colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="29">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="18">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="306"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3. Mielőtt...
...hozzálátnál a korrekciónak. Jelöld ki a teljes fotót, mert a korrekciós parancs csak így lesz aktív. Ezt a *Ctrl+A* gombokkal teheted meg legegyszerűbben.

A perspektíva korrekció menüparancsát az *Edit/Transform/Perspective* menüpont alatt találod.[/FONT]
</td> <td colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="18">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="5" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="351">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="9" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="418">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td rowspan="4" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="27">
</td> <td colspan="7" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" width="356"> </td> <td rowspan="4" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="27">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="7" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="356"> 

 </td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="18">
</td> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="311"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Álljanak a falak![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A parancs hatására a fotó körül egy keretet kapunk, nyolc fogóponttal a sarkokban és a középvonalakon. Utóbbiak segítségével - ezeket jelölik a kék nyilak - a képet trapézszerűen torzíthatod. Az oldalak párhuzamosak maradnak, akármelyik fogópontot használod a négyből. Ezt mutatja a kék keretes kis ábra.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A piros nyilakkal jelölt sarki fogópontokkal a dőlés korrigálható. Bármely pont húzása azonos mértékben nyitja, vagy zárja a szemközti oldalt is. Ezt láthatod a piros keretes ábrán.
Képünkön a fölső középponti fogóponttal balra igazítottuk , majd a jobb fölső sarki ponttal segítettünk a hátradőlésen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A *Ctrl+Shift+2* billentyűkkel tüntesd el a négyzethálót, hiszen a továbbiakban már nem lesz rá szükségünk![/FONT]
</td> <td colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="19">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="7" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="356">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="9" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="418">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td rowspan="4" colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="29">
</td> <td colspan="5" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" width="351"> </td> <td rowspan="4" colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" valign="top" width="29">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="5" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="351"> 

 </td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="18">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="306"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Végső simítások[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Le kell vágnunk a feleslegessé vált részeket. Ehhez egyszerű megoldást kínál a *Crop* eszköz. Ügyelj arra, hogy a *Crop* opciós ablakában ne legyen szélesség és magasság érték megadva, majd jelöld ki a kép hasznosítani kívánt részét. A fentiekhez hasonló fogópontokkal módosíthatod a kivágás méretét, amit az *Enter *gombbal véglegesíthetsz.[/FONT]
</td> <td colspan="2" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="18">
</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="5" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee" width="351">
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ugye mindannyiunkkal előfordult már, hogy egy épületet - vagy annak egy érdekes részét - szeretnénk lefényképezni, de sajnos nincs lehetőség olyan pozicióba állni, ahonnan szemből fotózhatunk. Ennek eredményeképpen azzal a bizonyos fránya perspekcióval futunk össze. A Digiretus oldalán több megoldás is taláható, íme egy újabb azoknak, akik Photoshop CS vagy újabb verziót használnak! [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsük be a képünket![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ez a kép minden irányba "dől", így nem egyszerű a korrekció, mert egyidőben két tengely mentén kell javítani.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 






​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Elő a Crop eszközzel![/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Egy meglehetősen furcsa módszerrel fogjuk korrigálni, a *crop* - azaz *vágó* - eszközzel. Válassz is ki, majd rajzoljunk bele egy kijelöltést a képbe.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 

















​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Perspektívikus vágás
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A felső palettán kapcsoljuk be a *Perspektíva* opciót! Ettől kezdve a kijelölés *sarokpontjait* szabadon mozgathatjuk. 
Válasszuk ki a képen olyan egyeneseket, amik biztosan párhuzamosak és merőlegesek. Ehhez tudjuk igazítani a vágás vonalunkat. Nembaj, ha a
kép belsejében vannak, hiszen csak igazításhoz használjuk, nem ez lesz a végső vágás.
Legyünk óvatosak, mert a lencséből adódóan esetleg egyes vonalak torzulhatnak, így görbén jelennek meg!
Ha ezzel megvagyunk, akkor a vágónégyszög oldalfelezőin található pontokkal már a perspektíva szerint tudjuk a vágást nagyobbítani.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Kész
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Minden benne van a vágásban, amit szeretnénk? Akkor már csak az Enter gombot kell megnyomni, mire a program nemhogy csak a képet vágja meg,
hanem a perspektívikus torzítást is elvégzi.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Pi Tóth István*
www.szoftver.hu[/SIZE][/FONT]​</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>

​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Polárszűrő hatás*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Megkíséreljük a lehetetlent, egy utólag utánozhatatlan effekthatás leutánzását. Már előre eláruljuk, hogy nekünk sem fog maradéktalanul sikerülni. A polarizációs szűrőket elsősorban a nem fémes tükröződések szűrésére, csökkentésére használják. Ezen alapul az ég kékjét sötétítő, színkontrasztemelő hatásuk is, emiatt például a tájképfotózás kedvelt kiegészítői. A külféle tükröződések eltüntetése nem lehetséges utólagos képkorrekcióval, de az utóbbi hatás jó eséllyel utánozható, amit mindjárt meg is próbálunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Módszerünk fõként tájkép jellegû fotóknál javasolt, mert itt érhetjük el a kívánt hatást leginkább, amely az ég kékjének sötétítésében és némi kontrasztemelésben mutatkozik majd.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A *Layers* palettán kattints a jelzett ikonra, majd a listáról válaszd a *Selective Color* lehetõséget ![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A megjelenõ ablak alján a *Relative *jelölõt aktiváld, majd végezd el a következõ beállításokat a fenti *Colors* lehullómenü megfelelõ színcsoportjait kiválasztva:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]*Reds *
Cyan:0
Magenta: +20
Yellow: 0
Black: 0[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]





*Yellows*
Cyan: 0
Magenta: -30
Yellow: +25
Black: -10[/SIZE][/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]*Blues* 
Cyan: +100
Magenta: +100
Yellow: -10
Black: +100[/SIZE][/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A többi csíncsoportot ne módosítsd ! Ha elkészültél, nyomj *OK* gombot.
Létrejött egy *Selective Color* rétegünk, amely tartalmazza az iménti színbeállításainkat.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Most kattints újra a fent jelölt ikonra és a listáról válaszd ki a *Brightness/Contrast *opciót. A megjelenõ ablakban az alábbi értékeket állítsd be, majd nyomj *OK *gombot ![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]*Brightness*: -5
*Contrast*: +5[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A hatás finomításához, az adott réteg kiválasztása után az *Opacity* (Átlátszóság) pontot használt a* Layers* palettán. Ennek végeztével a* Layer/Flatten* Image paranccsal egyesítsd a rétegeket  ![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A fenti műveletsor action formájában letölthető és magáncélra korlátlanul felhasználható.
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]LETÖLTÉS
[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Még egyszer hangsúlyozzuk, hogy módszerünk nem jelent tökéletes és egyedüli megoldást minden esetben. Következményeként esetlegesen megnõhet a színzaj valószínûsége. Aki ezt a szûrõhatást szeretné elõállítani, inkább ruházzon be egy valódi polárszûrõre ! [/SIZE][/FONT]

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A polárszűrő örök sláger. Képesek vagyunk több ezer, netán tízezer forintot elkölteni egy kis üvegdarabra, hogy színeink élénkebbek és tájképünk ege mélykék legyen. De ehhez nem kell feltétlenül bevásárolnunk. Szegény ember vízzel főz, illetve jelen esetben Photoshoppal, és megpróbál valami hasonló hatást csempészni fotójára, mint amit a drága üvegtől várna. Persze az említett szűrő valódi hatása - a tükröződések és csillanások csökkentése - így sem lehetséges. Ha ez a cél kénytelenek leszünk igazi szűrőüveget használni. Minden egyébre viszont itt ez a leírás.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsük be a képünket![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Elfelejtettük felcsavarni a "polárt", vagy nincs és utólag azért jól jönne? 3-4 lépés és ...hmm, mint az igazi.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Először
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Elsőként a szokásos bevezető lépés. Duplázd meg a kiinduló réteget! Ehhez rétegek paletta duplázás ikonját, vagy a *Layer/Duplicate Layer* (Réteg/Réteg Duplázása) menüpontot használd. 
Most következik a színek módosítása, a különleges színhatások mindenesével az* Image/Apply Image *(Kép/Összetett Kép) paranccsal. A megjelenő ablakban a fenti három módosítást kell végrehajtanod. A színcsatornák közül (*Channel*) válaszd a kéket (*Blue*), majd invertáld a csatornát (*Invert*). Az összhatásmód (*Blending*) legyen *Vivid Light*.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 

 ​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Átfedés
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A másolati rétegen egy igen furcsa színű képet kaptunk. Ezt kell egyesítenünk az eredeti háttérréteggel. Összhatásmódként válts *Normal*ról *Overlay*re (Átfedés), majd az erős színhatás csökkentéséhez az átlátszóságot (*Opacity*) állítsd kb.* 50%*-ra. Ha erősebb polárhatást szeretnél, ez az érték lehet magasabb is, ha gyengébbet, nyugodtan csökkentsd.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Polár
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A fotó színei sokkal inkább emlékeztetnek egy polárszűrős "bevetésre", mint a kiinduló képnél. Egyedüli ellenségünk a megnövekedett színzaj, ami viszont csak méretesebb nagyításoknál lesz igazán zavaró. Szóval csínján azzal az Opacityvel![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>

Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Rajz-hatás*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A következőkben a Photoshop CS verzióban bevezetett szűrő galéria képességeit használjuk ki. A galéria segítségével könnyedén alkalmazhatunk több szűrőhatást egy rétegre, így alakítva élethű rajzzá, vagy festménnyé a fotót. A Photoshop korábbi verzióit használók is próbálkozhatnak a lépéssorral, nekik azonban a szűrőket külön rétegmásolatra kell felvinniük, majd valamilyen összhatásmóddal egyesíteniük. A Filter Gallery nem csak a kreatív szűrők rendszerezését gyorsította tehát, hanem a rétegkezelésbe is új színt, könnyebbséget hozott. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Majd rögtön válassz egy megfelelő ceruzaszínt! Ez lehetőleg a fekete legyen, vagy valami sötétszürke árnyalat, hogy az élek kellően kiemeltek legyenek, és színes/grafit ceruzára emlékeztessen a végeredmény. Az előtér szín legyen ez, háttérszínként pedig maradjon a fehér. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Következő előkészítő lépésként duplázd meg a kiinduló réteget a 2.-sel jelölt ikonra húzva azt![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Poszter élek
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az újonnan létrejött rétegen maradva próbáljuk kiemelni a kép éleit, mintha tussal, vagy ceruzával húzták volna ki. Ehhez válaszd a *Filter/Artistic/Poster Edges* (Szűrő/Művészi/Kontúrfestés effektet. A megjelenő ablak bal oldalán láthatod az előnézeti képet, középen kijelölt effektet, jobbra pedig az opciókat. Utóbbiak beállítása kép-, és egyénfüggő. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az első csúszkával állíthatod az *élek vastagságát*, a másodikkal pedig az* intenzitása*, azaz egyre több él bevonása a kontúr kiemelésbe. A harmadik csúszkával a *színek számát* állíthatod, ami jelen esetben lényegtelen. Állítsd be a kontúrvastagságot ízlésed szerint! Mi viszonylag vékony vonalat választottunk, az intenzitást viszont magasra állítottuk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A jobb oldal alján új szűrőt adhatsz a meglévő mellé, anélkül, hogy kilépnél az ablakból, így a két szűrő hatása együtt érvényesül majd a képen. Az alsó két ikon közül kattints a bal oldalira, majd középen a *Sketch *menüből válaszd ki a *Graphic Pen* (Tollrajz) lehetőséget![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">  <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Cerka[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A fent látható ablak fogad, melynek jobb oldalán a *Graphic Pen* szűrő opcióit állíthatod. Itt is ízlésed szerint válaszd ki a megfelelő beállításokat! A *Stroke Lenght* az imitált tollvonások hosszát befolyásolja, a *Light/Dark Balance*, pedig világos és sötét képterületek közti egyensúlyt szabályozza, tehát azt, hogy a képen milyen erősen érvényesüljön a tollrajz. Az utolsó lehulló menüből a tollvonások irányát választhatod ki. Nálunk ez *Right Diagonal* (jobb átlós) volt.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha a neked tetsző beállításokkal elkészülve újra a bal alsó ikonra kattintasz, és az alsó lehullómenüben (*Stroke Direction*) az előzővel ellentétes (nálunk *Left Diagonal*) vonalirányt kérsz, egy kissé változatosabb életszerűbb "vonalkázást" kapsz a képen.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Most jött el az ideje, hogy az* OK *gombra kattints.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee">  



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Ha színekre vágysz
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A rajzolt kép el is készült, aki ceruza, vagy tollrazjhoz hasonló egyszínű hatást szeretne, itt meg is állhat, aki egy kis festményszerű effekttel és némi színnel is fel szeretné dobni a képet, haladjon tovább![/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Kattints az eredeti Background rétegre, amelyhez eddig még nem nyúltunk. Most ezen hajtunk végre egy kis módosítást, mégpedig a Filter/Artistic/Cutout (Szűrő/Művészi/Papírkivágás) parancs segítségével. A megjelenő ablakban állítsd magasabb értékre az első csúszkát (Number of Levels)! Ezzel több színed marad a képen. A második csúszkánál (Edge Simplicity) alacsony értéket használj, így a kép alakzatai nagyjából emlékeztetnek még régi önmagukra.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Átütés
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A két réteg összhatásmódját a Rétegek (*Layers*) palettán állítsd át *Normal*ról *Hard Light*ra, majd kattints duplán a felső rétegen. Előjön a *Layer Style *(Rétegstílus) ablak, melynek alján beállíthatod a felső réteg átütését. A *This Layer *nevű csúszka bal nyilát jobbra tolva a réteg sötét területei átütnek és láthatóvá válnak az alattuk lévő réteg színei. Az *Underlying Layer* jobb oldali nyilának balra húzásával ugyanez történik csak fordítva. A fehér területek kezdenek átlátszani, így az égkékjéből is visszakapunk valamit. Nem kell teljesen átütni a képet és egyáltalán nem hiba, ha durva, szaggatott foltokban ütnek át a színek, hiszen egy is növeli a rajz/festmény vázlatszerűségét.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az átütéssel legközelebb részletesebben foglalkozunk.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Rajzolt bástya
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Íme a rajz-festmény! A főkk élek vázlatszerű tollrajz hatást mutatnak, némi árnyalással, és visszakaptunk pár színt is a nagyobb összefüggő területeken, mint amilyen a fák zöld lombja, vagy az ég kékje. [/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Utolsó lépésként egyesítsd a két réteget (*Layer/Flettan Image*), majd mentsd a képet.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#999999" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#ffffff"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#ffffff"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



Kapcsolódó anyagok:[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Képregény hatás[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Rétegmaszk*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Korábban már több tippleírásunknál szembesültünk azzal a problémával, miként oldható meg, hogy a képen eszközölt változtatásunk csak a fotó bizonyos részleteire legyen hatással, a kép egészére ne. A rétegmaszk alkalmazásával egy megváltoztatott réteg egyes területeit "lyukaszthatjuk" át úgy, hogy az alatta lévő réteg ezen területei fognak érvényesülni a képen. Tehát ezeken a területeken a korábbi képállapot meghagyható. Alkalmazása szinte végtelen lehetőséget rejt és a fotózás bármely ágában használható az utómunkánál, legyen az tájkép, portré, vagy akár tárgyfotó. Példánkban egy általános és egyszerű rétegmaszkolást mutatunk be. Elsajátítása után bárki továbbfejlesztheti azt, sokkal bonyolultabb feladatok megoldására is.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 



 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Példafotónk háttérétegét elõször megdupláztuk (*Layer/Duplicate Layer*), majd a létrejött két réteg összhatásmódját *Multiply*-ra állítottuk. Ezáltal a málna sokkal teltebb és sötétebb színt kapott. Természetesen, ennél a lépésnél bármilyen összhatást választhatsz, fotódnak, elgondolásodnak megfelelõen. Ez az elsõ lépés tehát lényegtelen a rétegmaszkolás tekintetében. Az a fontos, hogy legalább két rétegünk legyen és eltérjenek egymástól, például összhatásukban. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]





[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Célunk ez esetben az, hogy a málnán bekövetkezett szín és világosság változást megõrizzük, míg a kép többi része a kiinduló állapot szerinti maradjon.
A *Layers* paletta alján lévõ, jelölt ikonra kattintva a fölsõ rétegen létrehozhatsz egy rétegmaszkot. Ezt egy fehér, üres téglalap jelzi majd, körülötte egy vékony világos kerettel, ami azt jelzi, hogy a rétegmaszk van kijelölve. Ez maradjon is így ![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] Egyszerûen fogalmazva, a rétegmaszk segítségével a rétegeket átlyukaszthatjuk bizonyos helyeken, így ott az alatt lévõ réteg látszik át. Ehhez mi sem látszik alkalmasabbnak, mint az *Eraser* (radír) eszköz, melyet a E billentyûvel aktiválhatsz. Válassz ki egy közepes méretû, lágy szélû ecsetméretet az ablak tetején lévõ opciós mezõkbõl. Majd kezdj el festegetni a képen, azokon a részeken, ahol vissza kívánod állítani a kiinduló állapotot. Esetünkben ez a zöld levelek területe, a málnát és a fekete hátteret kivéve. Mivel a rétegmaszkod aktív, így a változtatás azon belül látszik majd. Ahol a felsõ réteg átlyukadt, a rétegmaszk jelölõablakban fekete területek láthatók. A feketével jelzett területeken az adott réteged alatt lévõ réteg fog átlátszani, míg a fehér részeken a fölsõ réteg érvényesül.
Ha elrontottad és vissza akarsz festeni bizonyos részeket, válts át *Brush* (ecset) eszközre és egy hasonló méretû és tulajdonságú ecsetre, így visszaállíthatod a felsõ réteget, amelyet újra fehér szín jelez majd.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A mûvelet befejeztével a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítheted a rétegeket. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Íme a végeredmény ![/SIZE][/FONT]






​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Színcsere*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Bár a konkrét képfeldolgozásnál ritkán van ilyesmire szükségünk, hiszen egy adott szín cseréje akár a kép mondanivalóját is megváltoztathatja, ezen felül megváltoztatjuk a valóságot, így a manipulálás bélyegét is könnyen ránksütheti bárki. Egyedi, művészi kifejezőeszközként alkalmazva azonban érdekes látványt adhatunk a képeinknek, ráadásul egyszerűen valósíthatjuk meg a színcserére vonatkozó elképzeléseinket. Legyen hát a pirosból kék ![/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Pirosan pompásnak a paradicsomok példaképünkön (micsoda alliteráció !), célunk azonban az, hogy kéken virítsanak.[/SIZE][/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Legegyszerûbb ha az *Image/Adjustments/Replace Color *parancshoz folyamodunk ez ügyben. A megjelenõ ablakban ez a látvány fogad:[/SIZE][/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nézzük talán végig a lehetõségeket ! 
A *Fuzziness* csúszkán *0* és *200* értékek között állíthatjuk, hogy a színcsere mely színterületeken mûködjön. Ezt az alatta lévõ nézõképen ellenõrizhetjük. Ha a kép alatt a* Selection* jelölõ aktív, akkor a kép egy fekete-fehér maszkot mutat. A fekete részeken nem lesz eredménye a színcserének, míg a fehér területeken igen. Ha az *Image* jelölõt választjuk, akkor az eredeti képet látjuk. Maradjunk a* Selection* beállításnál !
Ahhoz, hogy kijelöljük a cserélni kívánt színt egy „szemcseppentõ” jelölõeszközt kapunk, amellyel az eredeti kép kívánt színe fölé állva kiválaszthatjuk azt. A kis nézõképen rögtön látható az eredmény. A kivilágosodott részekre lesz majd hatással színcserénk. Ha még több hasonló színû területet szeretnénk bevonni a mûveletbe, a* Fuzziness* csúszka értékét vegyük feljebb, vagy pedig az ablak jobb szélén lévõ ikonok közül válasszuk a + jelû szemcseppentõt és ezzel kattintsunk a kép egy új részére, ez az elõzõleg kijelölt színünkhöz további árnyalatokat vagy új színeket ad, így ezekre a területekre is hatással lesz a változtatásunk. Értelemszerûen a – jelû jelölõeszközzel meghatározott színeket vehetünk ki a kijelölésbõl, tehát ellentétesen mûködik.
A *Transform* részen három csúszkát és egy kis színablakot látunk. A* Hue* (Színezettség) a kijelölt terület eredeti színét leváltó csereszínt állítja be. Ezt a kis színablak mutatja. A *Saturation* (Színtelítettséggel) a szín erõsségét szabályozhatjuk, míg a *Lightnes*s (Világosság) csúszkával a fényességét. Ezek mértéke is jól ellenõrizhetõ a színablakban.

Példánkban a piros paradicsomszínt szeretnénk kékre cserélni, tehát a szemcseppentõvel elõször is kattintsunk a paradicsom piros felületére !
Mivel a kép nem tartalmaz sok pirosközeli színt így a *Fuzziness* csúszkát nyugodtan *200*-as értékig tolhatjuk, majd egy rövid próbaképpen a Hue csúszkát *-90* és *-100* érték közé, ami egy kékes csereszínt ad. A kis nézõképen is sejteni lehetett, de az eredeti képen még jobban látszik, hogy bizonyos piros árnyalatok nem változtak, a kép nem mutat hihetõ látványt, és bár ugyan a kék paradicsom sem túl hihetõ, de ilyen formán mégis hagy még némi kívánnivalót a kép.[/SIZE][/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A kijelölésbe további pirosközeli árnyalatokat is be kell vonnunk, mégpedig a kimaradt részeken. Ehhez válasszuk a + jelû szemcseppentõt és az eredeti képen kattintsunk a kimaradt területek valamelyikére, ha kell akkor több helyre is. Azonnal látszik majd az eredmény.
A végeredményt a *Saturation* (Színtelítettség) és a* Lightness (*Világosság) beállításaival finomíthatjuk, igény szerint.
Ha elkészültünk, nyomjunk *OK*-t és menthetjük a képet.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A Channel Mixert eddig, mint a fekete-fehér képek kiváló eszközét ismertük. Nos, nem csak erre, de például két szín cseréjére is kiváló és könnyen kezelhető. Az elmúlt alkalommal egy pár piros paradicsomból lett kék a Replace Color segítségével, s hogy ne vetüljön ránk az ötletnélküliség vádja, ezúttal megfordítottuk a dolgot.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> ​<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1937" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421">​<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee">



​<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jól húz, de meguntad a színét? Lépjünk túl ezen képzeletben! Cseréljük ki a kék színeket a képen pirosra, a pirosakat pedig...hmm, kékre![/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Piros csatorna[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ehhez válaszd az *Image/Adjustments/Channel Mixer* menüpontot! Mivel a kék és piros színek cseréje a célunk, az *Output Channel* legördülő menüből a* Red* és* Blue* csatornákat kell kiválasztanod. Először is a pirosat.
A *Source Channel* csúszkáknál ezután húzd le a* Red* értékét *0%*-ra, majd emeld a* Blue *értékét *+100%*-ra.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kék csatorna
[/FONT]Válaszd ki a* Blue* csatornát is, majd végezd el fordítva az előbbi lépést. A *Red* értékét emeld* 100%*-ra, a *Blue*-t pedig *0%*-ra csökkentsd![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]E többi beállítás maradjon érintetlen! Semmi ördöngösség![/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Ingyen fényezés[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Íme, álmaink meghallgatásra találtak. Költségek nélkül újítottuk fel kedvenc járgányunkat. Persze csak virtuálisan!
A színcsere sok esetben kihathat egyéb kevert színekre is. Ez esetben például a zöldek jellege változott. Kis fantáziával könnyedén visszaállíthatod a lombozat eredeti színét a *History Brush* (Y billentyű) segítségével.[/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] [/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Színek csökkentése*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Képünk színeit redukáljuk néhány hatásos tónusra, amelyek kifejezőbbek, mint az eredeti színkavalkád. A Photoshop Duotone parancsa lehetőséget ad arra, hogy csupán 2-3-4 kiválasztott színtónus jelenjen meg a képen és ezeknek a tónusoknak a megjelenését, erősségét külön-külön szabályozhatjuk. Három a magyar igazság, hát legyen háromszínű a fotónk![/SIZE][/FONT]</center> ​<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"></table><col width="23"><col width="421"><col width="23">​<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421">​<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee">​




<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ezen a képen egyébként sincs sok színtónus, de redukáljuk le még jobban! Mondjuk háromra.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Színtelen?
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A feladat megoldásához az* Image/Mode/Doutone* paranccsal kéne kezdened, de színes *RGB kép *esetén ez a pont nem aktív. Fekete-fehérré kell változtatnod előtte a képet, a fölötte lévő *Grayscale* paranccsal. Ezután jöhet a *Duotone*.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Három a magyar igazság[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A megjelenő ablakban először a *Type* pontot használd, amellyel megadhatod a tónusok számát. *Monotone* (egyszín), *Duotone *(kétszín), *Tritone *(háromszín) és *Quadtone* (négyszín közül választhatsz. Hálaszd a *Tritone* pontot![/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Alatta 3 sor lesz aktív az eddigi egy helyett. Itt állíthatod be soronként a három alapszínt. A fekete (*Black*) már adott, ez maradhat így, hacsak nem akarsz fura földöntúli színhatást. A fekete adja majd a kép eredetileg is meglévő világossági árnyalatait.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Minden sorban először két négyzetet, majd egy szöveges, infó sort láthatsz. Az első négyzetre kattintva az adott szín árnyalatát határozhatod meg egy külön ablakban, görbéket, vagy beírt értékeket használva. Erről a következő lépésekben lesz szó. A következő kis négyzetre kattintva a színt választhatod ki számtalan, előre meghatározott színpalettáról. Kattints az *Ink 2 *sor második négyzetére és válassz ki egy tetszőleges színt. Nálunk ez egy narancs (PANTONE Orange 021 C névvel). Ezután jöhet az *Ink 3* sor, amelynél egy fakó zöldes színt választottunk.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Világosság egy
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Most jöhet az adott szín érvényesülése a képen, amihez a szín sorának első négyzetére kell kattintanod. Itt egy árnyalati görbét kapsz és 13 db kis ablakot, ahol értékekben is meghatározhatod a megfelelő árnylatot. Nagyjából 10%-onként adhatod meg az értékeket *0*-tól (legvilágosabb), *100*-ig (legsötétebb). Mi a *60%*-os (sötétebb középtónusok) emeltünk kissé. Ezt megteheted úgy is, hogy a görbére kattintasz és a fogóponttal odébb húzod. A fotón közben ellenőrizd a változást![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Világosság kettő
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ismételd meg az előbbi lépést, csak most a fakózöld sorban. A megjelenő görbén ezúttal húzd lejjebb a középtónusokat, hiszen az a narancs színek területe lesz és emelj kicsit a görbe alsó részén, a világosabb árnyalatoknál! Itt lesznek erősebbek a zöldek. Egy szép fektetett S-görbét kaptunk eredményül és remélhetőleg elkülönült fekete, narancs és zöld tónusokat a képen.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Tritónus
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Utolsó lépésként, ha szükségesnek érzed, az *Image/Adjustmenst/Levels *(Kép/Korrekciók/Szintek) parancssal állítsd be a kép végleges világosságát, kontrasztját. Így tettünk mi is a példafotóval. [/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Íme a három tónusú kép, amely sokkal izgalmasabb, mint az egytónusú, monokróm képek!.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Színhiba (kromatikus aberráció) eltávolítása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A digitális fotózás világában sok esetben nagyon szembeötlő az úgynevezett színhiba. Ez lehet az optika által előhívott (és nem kívánt) színhiba - másnéven kromatikus aberráció - , vagy a képérzékelő működéséből adódó elektronikus színhiba, amit a nemzetközi szakirodalom "purple fringing" néven emleget, és kellően jó magyar fordítás híjján hívjuk csak "lila határvonalakként". A következő leírásban talán a legegyszerűbb módszert magyarázzuk el e zavaró jelenség csökkentésére, illetve eltüntetésére.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]




(fotórészlet)[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nem is vitás ! Ez a zavaró lilás jelenség bizony színhiba.
Módszerünk olyan esetekben hatásos, ha képünk lilához közeli árnyalatokat egyáltalán nem, vagy csak kis részben tartalmaz.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Amennyiben a kép más területein - például egy lila virágon, vagy lila pulóveres emberalakon - megtalálható ugyanez, vagy ehhez hasonló szín, akkor válaszd ki a *Polygonal Lasso Toolt* (*L* gomb), ami egy kijelölõ eszköz. Piros nyíllal jelöltük a bal oldali eszközsoron található ikonját.

Ezen eszköz segítségével egyszerûen jelöld körbe az a részt, ahol a színi hiba található. Nem kell nagyon pontosan, csak nagy vonalakban. Kattints egy pontra, ahol a kijelölés körvonalát el szeretnéd kezdeni, majd egy új pontra és a program a két pontot vonallal köti össze. Így pontonként kattintgatva és körbehaladva rajzolj "kerítést" a javítani kívánt terület köré. Ha le kívánod zárni a körvonalat, térj vissza kiindulási ponthoz !
Nyugodtan kilóghat a kijelölésed kép szélén, úgy is csak a képen belüli tartalom lesz változtatható.

A Photoshop csak ezen területen belül fog dolgozni, a kép többi része érintetlen marad.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha kívánt területet kijelölted a jobb fölsõ *Navigator* ablakban nagyítsd ki a kép nézetét, hogy könnyebben tudj dolgozni. Egy jó 500%-os nagyítással már igen kézre - illetve egérre - álló lesz a lila elszínezõdés. Most válaszd ki a fõmenübõl az *Image/Adjustments/Replace Color* parancsot és egy ablak fog megjelenni ! Ezen parancs segítségével kiválaszthatunk egy, vagy több színt és ezek tulajdonságait külön állíthatjuk. Bizonyára nem nehéz kitalálni, hogy a következõkben a kérdéses lila elszínezõdésünket próbáljuk meg csökkenteni a segítségével.




Menjünk végig az ablak beállításain ! 
A *Fuzziness *csúszka 0-200 között állítható és megszabhatjuk vele, hogy a kiválasztott szín, illetve az ahhoz közelálló színek milyen mennyiségben vegyenek részt a módosításban. A 0 közeli érték azt jelenti, hogy a kiválasztott színnel legjobban megegyezõ árnyalatokon hajtódik végre a módosítás, míg a 200-as érték közelében a módosításba a választott sznnel távolabbról rokon színeket is beleveszi a program (például a lila mellé a kékeket). A változás mértéke a csúszka alatti kis képen látható, amennyiben a* Selection* jelölõt aktiváltuk.
A T*ransform* részben hajthatjuk végre a változtatásokat. A *Hue* csúszka szolgál a megfelelõ szín kiválasztására, amit a választott szín helyet használni szeretnénk. A *Saturation* a színtelítettség beállítására szolgál. A -100 érték "színtelenít" a +100 pedig extra színtelítettséget ad a választott színnek. A Lightness-el sötétíthetünk vagy világosíthatunk a színen.
Jobbra középen találunk még *3 db pipetta* ikont, melyek közül az elsõ lesz alapból aktív. Ez az ikon szolgál a megfelelõ szín kiválasztására. A soron következõ '+' jeles ikonnal további színeket adhatunk, míg a '-' jelessel elvehetünk a kijelölésbõl.

Az elsõ pipettával menj az elõzõleg kinagyított fotód fölé és kattints vele egy olyan területre, ahol a zavaró színhíba elég erõs ! A módosításhoz kiválasztott, most a színhiba színe lett, mely példánk esetében lila. A fölsõ (*Fuzziness*) csúszkát esetünkben nagyjából középállásban használtuk. Tehát 100-as érték környékén, ami általában megfelelõ érték. 200-nál már túl sok egyéb színt is kiválaszt a program. Úgy állítsd be, hogy a kis nézõképen lehetõleg csak a színhiba területei világítsanak fehérrel !
Mivel a mintaképünkön egy fa lombozatán jelent meg a hiba, ezért a lila levelek helyett zöldet szeretnénk látni. Ehhez a *Hue* csúszkát úgy állítsuk be, hogy zöldes színt kapjunk. Nem baj, ha világosabb, vagy színtelítettebb, csak zöldes legyen.
Ha az ablak *Preview* jelölõje aktív, akkor eredeti fotónkon nyomom követhetjük a változásokat. Nagyon ajánlott aktiválni ezt a jelölõt !
Most menjünk a legalsó (*Lightness*) csúszkához és ha túl világos a megváltozott színünk állítsuk be a neki megfelelõ fényerõt ! Esetünkben nagyon rikító zöldet kaptunk, tehát visszavettünk, -18 értékig a fényerejébõl.
Utoljára maradt a színtelítettség (*Saturation*), amely tetszés szerint állítható. Példánkban egy kicsit színtelített az állítandó zöld terület, így jócskán visszavettünk belõle, -73-ig
Ha további nem odavaló színek is maradnának, akkor a '+' jelû pipettával bevonhatjuk azokat is a módosításba. A mintaképünknél maradtak még a lila módosítása után is kékes elszinezõdések, amelyeket így eltüntettünk.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]





Ha elégedett vagy a végeredménnyel, nyomj OK gombot ! Majd kattints a képrészleted köré rajzolt körvanalon kívülre, hogy megszüntesd a kijelölést.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Módosításunk eredménye:




[/SIZE][/FONT]

​<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az a fránya színhiba! Mindig a legrosszabbkor bukkan fel. Ilyesmin azonban a magunkfajta - már több mint 50 Digiretus tippet látott - képszerkesztő nem ütközik meg. Ahogy az elmúlt alkalommal, így most is eredményesen és könnyen vehetjük fel vele a kapcsolatot. Leírásunk inkább a kézügyességgel megáldott "festőpalántáknak" ajánlott, akik nem hőkölnek vissza attól, ha saját kezükbe kell venni egy feladat irányítását és nem egy buta automatizmusra bízni. Mindig az adja a legjobb végeredményt, amit magunk csinálunk. Így lesz ez esetünkben is, hiszen egy színtelenítő ecsettel esünk neki a feladatnak. Különösen hatékonyan alkalmazható ez az eljárás olyan esetekben, amikor a színhiba kevésbé színtelített élek mentén jelenik meg.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Nyisd meg a fotót!
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ezen a fotón szépen látszik a kromatikus aberráció okozta színprobléma. Legszembetűnőbb az élek lila szegélye, de problémát jelenthet a sárgás elszíneződés is. Mindkettővel szemben felvesszük a kesztyűt.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Segít a Sponge tool[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az eszközpalettáról válaszd ki a* Sponge* eszközt (*O billentyű*), mely alapvetően a színek élénkítésére, vagy csökkentésére szolgál és ecsetként használható.[/FONT][/SIZE]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 

 ​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Az eszköz beállításai
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A választott* Sponge* eszköz beállításait a munkaablak tetején láthatod. A* Brush* pontban választhatod ki a megfelelő ecsetméretet. Ez nagyjából akkora legyen, mint az eltüntetni kívánt színhiba, de a finom munka miatt semmiképpen sem túl nagy. Ajánlott a lágy átmenetes ecset használata. Esetünkben *9*-es ecsetméretet választottunk
A *Mode* pontot állítsd *Desaturate*-ra, azaz 'színtelenítő' módra!
A* Flow *értékkel az ecset erősségét befolyásolhatod. Ez általában jó, ha *100%*, hiszen egy ecsetvonás nem színtelenít ki azonnal egy területet. Többször át kell futnunk egy részen a színtelenítő ecsettel ahhoz, hogy teljesen színtelenné váljon.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Harc a színhibás élekkel[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A* Desaturate* módra állított *Sponge* eszközzel fesd át a színhibás éleket. Ilyeneket többnyire a nagy kontrasztkülönbségű területek határán találsz. Esetünkben ez főként az épület széle és a világos ég találkozásánál jellemző, de az épület belső körvonalainál is találunk halvány sárgás éleket. Mivel a színtelenítő eszköz hatása több ecsetvonással igazán hatásos, ezért egy részt érdemes többször átfesteni, hogy a színhiba teljesen eltűnjön.[/FONT][/SIZE]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Minden jó, ha a...[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]...vége jó. Mint látható a színhibának nyoma sem maradt. Bátran mentheted a képet, vagy folytathatod a képszerkesztést más területekkel.[/FONT][/SIZE]</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Bár nem vagyunk nagy hívei az egylépéses képszerkesztésnek, most mégis valami ilyesmiről lesz szó. Az előnyük az ilyen metódusoknak, hogy gyorsak cserébe nem valami pontosak, illetve a pontosság esetünkben a képszerkesztőn is múlik. Az alábbi leírás főleg egyszínű "átfolyásoknál" lehet eredményes. Az offset parancs segítségével egyetlen színcsatornát tolunk el a megfelelő irányba, így csökkentve a színhibát, vagy színszegélyt.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ezúttal egy olyan képrészletet választottunk - 100%-os méretben - ahol jól megfigyelhető mai tippünk ellensége a kékes-lilás színhiba. Piros nyilakkal jelöltük be a különösen problémás helyeket, ahol a legszembetűnőbb a probléma. Az is jól látható, hogy a klasszikus kromatikus aberrációtól eltérően a jelenség nagyjából egy színnel van jelen a képen. A kontrasztos élek másik oldalán nem alakult ki ellentétes színű szegély. A színhiba így csak egy színcsatornát érint komolyabban, mégpedig a kéket. Ha a kék színcsatornát a szegéllyel ellentétes irányban eltoljuk várhatóan csökkenthetjük a zavaró színszegély mértékét. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A beavatkozás előtt figyeld meg a színszegély vastagságát és terjedési irányát, hiszen ezek fontos adatok lehetnek a csatorna eltolásához. Esetünkben 3-4 pixel mélységben, felfelé, kissé balra "húz" a hiba, így ezzel ellentétes elcsúsztatásra lesz szükség, enyhén jobbra-lefelé.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Akinek a ... kék
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Válaszd ki a kék színcsatornát a *Channels* palettán, hiszen a színhibánk jórészt ezt a színterületet érinti![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Csúsztatás[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A menüben válaszd a *Filter/Other/Offset *lehetőséget. Ennek segítségével csúsztatjuk egy kicsit arrébb (a színhibára ellentétesen) a kék csatorna tartalmát. [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A megjelenő ablakban a *Horizontal *mezőbe írj be *+1* értéket. Ez vízszintesen *1* pixellel jobbra tolja majd a csatornát. A *Vertica*l mezőbe írj be a színszegély vastagságának megfelelő értéket. Nálunk ez *+3,* ami azt jelenti, hogy függőlegesen[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]* 3 pixe*[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]l[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]lel csúsztatunk a kék csatornán, mégpedig lefelé. Mínusz értékeknél az eltolás balra-fölfelé menne végbe.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A alsó jelölőknél válaszd a* Repeat Edge Pixels* lehetőséget. Az elcsúsztatás miatt a képszélen keletkezett egy kis keret, amit a szoftver így a szélső pixelekkel fog kitölteni. A *Set to Background*ot választva ugyanez a terület a beállított háttérszínnel töltődik ki, míg a *Wrap Around *lehetőségnél az elcsúszás miatt "leesett" képterületeket másolódnak a kép ellentétes oldalára.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha végeztél térj vissza a csatornák (*Channels*) palettára és válaszd az többszínű (*RGB*) nézetet![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Majdnem tökéletes
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A végeredmény nagyjából az elvártakat mutatja. A kékes színszegély jelentős mértékben csökkent, kevésbé van jelen és kevésbé szúr szemet a fotó szemlélőjének. Az további apró finomításokhoz ajánlom előző két színhiba eltávolító leírásunk bevetését, a munka dandárjával azonban már végeztünk.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2] [/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Színtelítettség*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Gyakran hallani panaszt a digitális fényképezőgépek tulajdonosaitól, miszerint a használt fényképezőgép színei túl tompák. Diplomatikusabb tulajdonosok és tesztek a "természetes" jelzőt használják az ilyen színekre. A legegyszerűbb fotószerkesztő programokban is van lehetőség a színek emelésére, így ezen alapfunkció természetesen a bonyolultabb Photoshopból sem maradhatott ki. Viszont ha a korlátozott alapbeállításoktól tovább szeretnénk lépni, akkor csakis az összetettebb programokra hagyatkozhatunk. Mostani példánkban a szaturáció növelésére rétegeket használunk majd, melyekkel sokkal kellemesebb végeredményt érhetünk el.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
A Photoshop alapértelmezett színtelítettség (szaturáció) növelő eszközét az *Image /Adjustments/Hue/Saturation* menüpont alatt találjuk. Most azonban felejtsük is el gyorsan, mert ugyan ezzel az eszközzel dolgozunk majd, de kissé más � �profibb� módon.
Szép, színes naplementénk álmainkban még színesebb és szeretnénk ezeket az álomszerű színeket viszontlátni fotónkon is.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A fent írt egyszerűbb megoldás helyett válasszunk egy kissé célravezetőbbet, mégpedig az ún. *Adjustment Layer*ek előnyeit. Ezek a kép alaprétege fölé egy új rétegek hoznak létre, amely csupán a kért korrekciós beállítást tartalmazza képelemet nem. Így a korrekciót önálló rétegként használhatjuk, tehát ugyanúgy összhatásmódokat, vagy átlátszóságot, esetleg maszkot alkalmazhatunk rá, ezáltal a kép egyes részein megjelenítve azt, míg más területek érintetlenek maradnak. Most azonban nem megyünk ilyen messzire. Egy egész képre kiterjedő, egyszerű színtelítettség növelést fogunk alkalmazni.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A *Layers *(Rétegek) paletta alján lévő ikonsorról válaszd a *Create New Fill or Adjustment Layer* ikont, majd a megjelenő listáról a *Hue/Saturation* menüpontot ![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A megjelenő ablak ugyanaz lesz, mint a *Hue/Saturation* parancs alapablaka. Aki már ismeri annak nem találkozik itt semmilyen újdonsággal. A részletekbe nem megyünk bele. Lássuk a beállításokat !
A *Saturation* csúszkán állíthatod be a színtelítettség nagyságát. Jobbra húzva a kép szaturációja növekszik, balra tolva pedig a monokrómmá válik. Példánknál, elég bátran, *+35* értéket állítottunk. Hogy érzékeltessük a *Hue* beállítás működését,* -5 *értékkel eltoltuk ezt a csúszkát is. Itt a kép egységes színhatását tolhatjuk el különböző színek írányába. A *-5* érték esetünkben �vörösesebb� összhatást eredményezett. A *Lightness* értékével természetesen a világosságot állíthatjuk.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Miután a *OK* gombot megnyomtad, a* Layers* palettán láthatod, hogy a Hue/Saturation parancs, illetve ennek beállításai a háttérréteg fölött egy új réteget képez. Az összhatásmódot állítsd *Norma*lról *Color*ra, így sokkal finomabb hatást kapsz a színátmeneteknél, olyan területek szaturációja is kellemesebb végeredményt mutat, amelyek a sima *Hue/Saturation* parancs ilyen mértékű használata esetén zavaró színzajt adtak volna eredményül.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Ha finomítani szeretnéd, csak kattints kétszer a *Hue/Saturation* réteg bal oldali ablakába és visszakapod az előbbi parancsablakot, rajta az eredeti beállításaiddal, melyeket szabadon módosíthatsz, finomíthatsz. Vigyázz azonban, mert a szaturáció túlzott mértékű emelése az előbb említett színzajt eredményezheti !

Ha a végeredménnyel elégedett vagy a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítheted a két réteget, majd mentheted a képet.[/SIZE][/FONT]






​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Színzaj eltávolítása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Egy digitális fotósnak bizony együtt kell élnie a digitális zajjal is. Bár ez az együttélés nem azt jelenti, hogy minden zajtípust el kell fogadnia képein. Egyik fajtája a színzaj. Eltávolítása külön menüparancs, vagy effekt híjján sem lehetetlen a Photoshopon belül. Következő leírásunkban bepillantást nyerünk a zajszűrés világába. A leírás lépéseit egyénien alkalmazva, vagy továbbfejlesztve saját, hatásosabb módszereket is kialakíthatunk.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]




[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A képrészleten jól látszik a vörös és zöld színzaj, főleg a kézen.




Kattints az *Image/Mode/Lab Color* menüpontra ! Így a kép átvált *Lab Color* módba az eddigi *RGB Color*ból. A csatornák (*Channels*) palettán most is 3 féle színcsatornát láthatsz de azok merőben mások, mint a többi. A *Lightness* nevezető csatorna a kép világossági értékeit tartalmazza. A rajta megjelenő szemcsézettség az úgynevezett Luminance noise, vagy Világossági zaj. Az '*a*' és '*b*' csatornák a fotó színcsatornái. Ezek módosításával csökkenthetjük a színzajt. [/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]




Válaszd ki az '*a*' jelű színcsatornát, majd a *Filter/Blur/Smart Blur *effektet. Ennek segítségével az éleket nagyjából számításba veszi a program és nem annyira mossa el, mint a köztes területeket. Jól alkalmazható tehát a homogénebb területek zajszűrésére, hiszen ezeken a részeken feltűnőbb a zaj.
Az értékek megadásánál vigyázz, hiszen ez a megoildás a színeket némileg elmossa. A kép élességére és részletességére semmilyen hatást nem gyakorol, mivel azok az információk a *Lightness* csatornában tárolódnak. Viszont a színek könnyen tompák lehetnek. Apró részleteket tartalmazó tarka színű képeknél csak módjával alkalmazzuk. Esetünkben bőven használtuk, hiszen inkább nagy objektumok találhatók a képen a színzaj pedig óriási. A *Radius* érték 8,6, a *Threshold* pedig 45,8 volt. A minőséget (*Quality*) természetesen *High*ra állítsd ! A *Mode* beállítás mindig legyen *Normal* !
Ha ez kész, ugyanezt az effektet alkalmazd a '*b*' színcsatornán is. Itt is ugyanezeket az értékeket használtuk, de a zajosságától függően válaszd ki a megfelelő erősséget.

A *Smart Blur*rel együtt a *Noise/Median* parancsot is alkalmazhatod, de akkor a *Median* legyen az első lépés, majd ugyanazon a csatornán a *Smart Blur*, vagy a sima *Gaussian Blur* effekt.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az *Image/Mode/RGB Color *paranccsal válts vissza RGB módba ! A képen összemosódott a színzaj, de a színek nagyjából megmaradtak. Ahogy írtuk, a látható szemcsézettség a Luminance Noise, ennek eltávolítása is hasonló némileg a fenti módszerre, de a későbbiekben, egy új tippben erre is kitérünk.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]


<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A zaj eltávolítása valóban a kiapadhatatlan témák egyike. Az erre szolgáló eljárások száma viszont, ha nem is kiapadhatatlan, de biztosan több, mint egy. Mi sem bizonyítja ezt jobban, immár a második színzaj eltávolító leírást kapjátok tőlünk, amely az előzőnél egyszerűbb, de legalább oly hatásos. Nem teszünk mást, mint a Photoshop nagyszerű rétegkezelését, összhatásmódjait és a Gaussian Blur életlenséget használjuk e zavaró jelenség csökkentésére. Kezdők is elkezdhetik![/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Példaképünk ez alkalommal egy részlet. A fotó sötétben készült és a bordó ingrészleten jól látható az erõs színzaj.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Duplázd meg az eredeti réteget a *Layers* palettán, vagy használhatod ugyanerre a *Layer/Duplicate Laye*r parancsot is. A palettán állítsd a két réteg összhatásmódját *Normal*ról *Color*ra. A színzajt akarjuk szûrni így csak a színek változásai lesznek hatással a két réteg összhatására. 
Közben a felsõ réteg maradjon kijelölve.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Az effektek közül válaszd a *Filter/Gaussian Blurt*, amellyel a fölsõ réteget elmoshatod. A megjelenõ ablakban állíts be egy közepes rádiusz értéket. Minél nagyobb értéket állítasz be, a zajszûrés annál erõsebb, viszont a színek tompábbak lesznek és egymásba mosódnak. Minél kisebb ez a szám annál természetesebb marad a színhatás, de a színzaj is kisebb mértékben tûnik csak el. A beállítandó értéket a fotó mérete és a színzaj látható mértéke is befolyásolja. Nagyjából *5-10* körüli rádiusz elég szokott lenni. Ha a zaj makacsabb, nyugodtan följebb veheted, de ha csak enyhe mértékû, *5* alatti érték is elég lesz. Példánkban *6,5*-es értéket használtunk. Ha a *Preview* be van kapcsolva, a végeredményt az eredeti képen is láthatod.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha elkészültél a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítheted a rétegeket, majd mentheted a képet. A végeredményen jól látható a színzaj szûrésének eredménye. A kép maradék szemcsézettsége az ún. luminancia zaj, amelynek szûrésére egy korábbi tippünkben olvasható.

A színek a legtöbb esetben tompábbak lesznek, de egy cseppnyi színtelítettség növeléssel orvosolható a dolog. Ehhez az Image/Adjustments/Hue/Saturation parancs alakalmazása a legegyszerûbb megoldás.[/SIZE][/FONT]



​Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Színösszhatás*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Fotónk színei kis mértékben eltérnek a valóságostól. Zavaró, enyhe színfátylat látunk a képen, amelynek csak egy kis módosításra lenne szüksége és a kép máris élettelibb, reálisabb lehetne. Számtalan egyszerű módszer áll rendelkezésünkre a Photoshopban, hogy orvosoljuk ezt a hibát és nem kell hozzá nagy tudomány, csupán szépérzék.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1549" width="468"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" height="1715" valign="top">
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" height="1633" valign="top"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Képünk kissé sárgás-zöldes árnyalatokba hajlik, valamint cseppnyi kontraszt emelés sem árthat meg neki.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A színek módosításának egyik legegyszerûbb eszköze az *Image/Adjustments/Variations* (Variációk), parancs. Megnyitva egy igen terjedelmes ablakot kaunk, amelyben az alapvetõ szín és világossági beállítások példaképek segítségével végezhetõk el. Menjünk végig a* Variations* ablak részein:[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A bal fölsõ sarokban lévõ két példaképen látjuk a kiindulási fotónkat (*Original*), valamint az esetleges változtatásaink aktuális eredményét (*Current Pick*). Mellette jelölõket találunk, ahol meghatározhatjuk, hogy módosításaink mely szín, vagy világossági területekre legyenek hatással. A *Shadows* (Árnyékok) jelölõ használatakor a színmódosítások a sötétebb képrészeken hajtódnak végre, a *Midtones* jelölõ esetén a középtónusokon, míg a *Highlights* (Csúcsfények) esetén a világos részeken. Általános színmódosításra érdemes a *Midtones*, azaz középtónusok jelölõt használni. A *Saturation* alkalmazásakor a képet színtelítettebbé vagy fakóbbá tehetjük. A jelölõk alatt egy csúszkát találunk, amelyet *Fine* (Finom) irányba húzva apróbb, míg *Coarse* (Durva) irányban durvább lépésekben módosíthatunk. Érdemesebb inkább a Fine lépéstávot erõltetni, hisz így pontosabban dolgozhatunk. Ha a *Show Clipping* négyzetet bejelöljük láthatjuk ha esetleg túlvilágosítunk valait a képen és emiatt "kiég". Érdemes használni.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A baloldali alsó nagy ablakrészben 7 példaképet láthatunk. A középsõ az éppen aktuális képállapotunkat mutatja, míg körülötte a különbözõ színmódosításokat látjuk. Állítsuk a fenti csúszkát *Coarse* (Durva) állásba egy pillanatra és az egyes módosulások még szembeötlõbbek lesznek. (Ne felejtsd el visszahúzni a csúszkát *Fine* állásba !). Ha a *Saturation *jelölõt választjuk fent, akkor csak 3 képet kapunk. Középen az aktuális képünket, balra némileg fakóbb, jobbra színtelítettebb képet. A színmódosítás egyszerû. Kattints arra a színváltozatra amilyen írányban módosítani akarod a képet. Ha például kékes a kép és inkább melegíteni akarod a színeket, válaszd a *More Red*, azaz "több piros" módosítást. Ilyenkor az a színmódosulás ugrik középre, amit választottál - ez lesz az aktuális képed - és folytathatod, ha még szükségét érzed a módosításnak. 

A jobb alsó ablakrészben 3 képet látsz függõlegesen elrendezve. Középen az aktuális képed, fölötte egy lépéssel világosabb, alatta pedig a sötétebb verziója. Ebben a részben hasonló módon állíthatod a kép világosságát. 

Példánk esetén a *Midtones* jelölõt használtam, azaz a középtónusokat módosítottam, a lépés-csúszka pedig egy fokozattal a *Fine* után volt, tehát kis lépésekben kívántam módosítani. A jobb alsó ablakrészben egyszer kattintottam a sötétebb (*Darker*) képváltozatra, így a fotó kicsit kontrasztosabb hatást kelt. Ezután a bal ablakrészben a *More Blue* képváltozatra kattintottam háromszor. Minden kattintással kissé kékebb színeket kaptam az elõzõ zöldes árnyalat helyett. Természetesen saját képed esetén egyedi módosításokat használj, ahogy jónak érzed a színeket ! Az *OK* gomb megnyomásával befejezõdött a színmódosítás, az alábbi eredménnyel:[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]





A kép markánsabb kontrasztosabb lett, a zöld fátyol pedig eltûnt róla.

[/SIZE][/FONT]​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A színkorrekcióhoz egyik kedvenc eszközünk a Selective Color parancs. Ahogy neve is mutatja egy kiválasztott színcsoportot befolyásolhatunk vele anélkül, hogy a kép többi színét komolyabban megváltoztatnánk. Szinte minden, színeket érintő módosítás elvégezhető vele, de különösen olyan esetekben lehet hasznos, ha meghatározott színeken kell változtatnunk, például digitális fényképezőgépünk a sárgákat kissé zöldes színben adja vissza. Az eredeti színösszhatás visszaállítása innen már gyerekjáték. Csupán az alábbi leírást kell elolvasni hozzá.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Megnyitott képünkön felettéb "éretlen" zöldes árnyalatú gyümölcsöket is felfedezhetünk. Szeretnénk kissé élettelibb színeket zöldes sárgánk helyébe.[/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/">[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szelektív színek[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A szelektív színbeállításokat az *Image/Adjustments/Selective Color* menüpont alól érheted el. A megjelenő ablak tetején lévő *Colors* lehulló menüben választhatod ki azt a színcsoportot, amelyet módosítani szeretnél. Esetünkben ez a sárga és közeli árnyalatai. Ezeket a *Yellows* (sárgák) menüpont alatt találod, melyet segítségképpen egy citromsárga négyzet is jelöl. A* Yellows* színcsoport kiválasztásával az ablak csúszkáin végrehajtott változások csak a sárgákra és a hozzá hasonló színekre lesznek érvényesek. A *Cyan* csúszkával a zöldes-kékes (cián) árnyalatokat, a *Magentá*val a pirosas-lilás (magenta) színeket a *Yellow*-val pedig a sárgás színhatást változtathatod. A *Black* csúszka az adott árnyalatot fakítja illetve telíti. Mielőtt elkezdenénk a hangolást a* Method* jelölők közül válaszd az *Absolute*-ot!
Mivel a zöldes árnyeletott szeretnénk eltüntetni a szárgáinkról ezért a *Cyan* csúszkát kell használnunk, ebből kell visszavennünk. Értékét *-50*-re állítva máris megfelelő eredményt kaptunk.[/FONT]</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vissza a többivel!
[/FONT]Előfordulhat, hogy a színkorrekció hatására a kép többi színe is enyhén, vagy nagyobb mértékben változik. Mivel a sárgához közeli színek a piros bizonyos árnyalatiai (pl. narancs), ezért ennek változtatásával ezek a színek is enyhén módosulhatnak. Válaszd ki az eszközpalettáról a* History Brush* ecsetet, majd állíts be egy megfelelő, lágy szélú ecsetméretet. Ez a mi kis képünknél *21*-es méret volt, de nagyobb képhez válassza nyugodtan nagyobb ecsetet! A *History* ecsettel fesd vissza azokat a színeket, amelyeket nem akartál megváltoztatni és esetleg módosultak kissé![/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Érett gyümölcsök[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A végeredmény mentése maradt csak hátra. A változás nyilvánvaló. Próbáld ki esetleg más színcsoportokon is! Ha a jövőben túl zöldes lesz az ég a képeiden, netán kissé vöröses a fű? Semmiség! A szelektív színkorrekcióval könnyedén megoldható bármely hasonló probléma.[/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Jó néhány példával ezelőtt is foglalkoztunk a témával: miként tüntethető el a színfátyol fotóinkról. Természetesen sok megoldás létezik. A legnyilvánvalóbbak közé tartozik a múltkor bemutatott Variations (Variációk) és a következőkben tárgyalt Color Balance (Színegyensúly) menüparancs. A Color Balance opcióinak kezelése végtelenül egyszerű, csupán annak eldöntése kíván némi szépérzéket, hogy pontosan melyik opciót és milyen mértékben használjuk. Hát persze! De nyugtasson bennünket a tudat, hogy kísérletezési lehetőségeink szinte végtelenek és bármely félresikerült lépés visszavonható. Egyébként stílusosak szerettünk volna lenni, így ez alkalommal is egy szobros képet választottunk. [/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Sárgás-zöldes fátyol fedi fotónkat. Szódával talán még elmenne a szobron, egyfajta naplemente előtti hatást adva, de az ég furcsán fakó és lettelen ettől a sárgás "lepedéktől". Tennünk kell valamit![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Színek egyensúlya[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A Color Balance (Színegyensúly) opciót az *Image/Adjustments/Color Balance *(Kép/Módosítások/Színegyensúly) pont alatt találod. A megjelenő ablakban a fenti látvány fogad.
A *Color Levels *alatt adhatod meg az egyes színcsatornák számértékeit, *-100/+100* között. A csatornák arányát az alatta lévő csúszkákkal szabályozhatod. Minden szín a maga ellentétes színével van párban, így az egyik erősítése a másik gyengülését eredményezi. Az első pár a *Cyan-Red* (cián-piros), ezt követi a *Magenta-Green* (bíbor-zöld), majd a *Yellow-Blue* (sárga-kék) kettős.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A *Tone Balance* részben négy jelölőt találsz. Az első hárommal a különféle világossági tartományokat kapcsolhatod, így beállíthatod, hogy a fenti színmódosítások melyik világossági tartományra legyenek hatással. Ezek a *Shadows* (árnyékok), *Midtones* (középtónusok) és a *Highlights* (csúcsfények). A *Preserve Luminosity* a világossági értékek fixálására szolgál.

Első lépésként válaszd a középtónusokat (Midtones), majd a hármas csúszkán, a sárga színek rovására növeld a kék színek értékét! Ez nálunk +20 volt.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ugyanez még kétszer
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ugyanezt az értéket írd be a *Shadows* és a *Highlights* tartományt kiválasztva is. Mindkét esetben a kékek értéke legyen +20!
A *Preserve Luminosity* hatására a kép kontrasztosabbá válik. Mi kikapcsoltuk, így csak a színeink változtak.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Fátyol nélkül
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nos, valóban szembetűnő a változás. A szoborra telepedett sárgás-zöldes fátyol eltűnt. Megpróbáltuk a fotó napsütötte jellegét megtartani, így a szobron egy enyhébb sárgás "íz" maradt. Hűvösebb színösszhatást kapunk a Cyan-Red csatorna enyhe cián irányba történő eltolásával minden világossági tartományban.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Következő tippünk leginkább egyhangú, "szürke" fotóknál válhat be. Olyan kissé alulexponált képeknél, amelyeken nincsenek nagy világos területek. Szürkés, semmitmondó ég, unalmas színek, esetleg enyhe színfátyol - például zöldes-cián irányban. Tökéletes![/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsük be a képünket![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Íme egy kívánalmainknak minden tekintetben megfelelő kép. Unalmas színek, enyhe alulexponáltság, szürke, színtelen összhatás. Így esett ki a digitális fényképezőgépből. Feladatunk, hogy némi életet leheljünk belé.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Szimplából dupla
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Első lépésként mi sem természetesebb, mint a háttérréteg megduplázása. A másolati réteggel dolgozunk a későbbiekben. Legegyszerűbben úgy érheted el ezt, ha a *Réteg duplázása* *ikon*ra (jobbról a második a palettán) húzod a *Background* réteget, de a *Layer/Duplicate Layer* menüpont is segíthet.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 

 ​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Színégetés
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Következhet az *Image/Apply Image* (Kép/Összetett Kép) parancs. A fenti képen jelölt mezőket kell átállítanod. Először a forráskép *Channel* opciója melletti *Invert* négyzetet jelöld be, majd összhatásmódként (*Blending*) válaszd a *Linear Burn*-t. Ezután az ablak alján jelöld ki a *Mask* réteget, amely egy új ablakrészt nyit meg. A beállítások pontosan a fent megadottak legyenek, kivéve a JPG neveket, ahol nyilván a megnyitott képed neve szerepel majd. 

Ha a fotón kissé hidegek a színek, mint ahogy példánkban is - úgy mindkét *Channel* pontnál állíts *Green* (Zöld) csatornát! Ez később melegebb színeket fog eredményezni.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Megkeverjük
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A két réteg összhatásmódjának beállítása van hátra. Ez legyen *Color Dodge*![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 






​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Nyár van, nyár!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Végre az eredeti színeket kaptuk viszont, az amúgy nyári napfényben készült képünkre. Életre kelt a fotó. Kissé világosabb is lett, így ha olyan képre alkalmazzuk ezt az eljárást, ahol sok a világos felület, ezek a részek kiéghetnek. De ez a szürke kép nagyjából tökéletesnek bizonyult a fenti művelet elvégzéséhez.

Ha túl erősnek találod az eredményt, vagy erősödött a színzaj, csökkentsd a két réteg átlátszóságát (*Opacity*)![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Már több alkalommal használtuk a Photoshop Hue/Saturation (Színezet/Színtelítettség) parancsát, például egy színtartomány - színhiba - eltüntetésére. Most éppen ellekezője lesz a helyzet, egy adott adott tartományt emelünk ki vele és tolunk el kissé más szinezetűvé. A Hue/Saturation kiváló választás lehet egy meghatározott színcsoporttal való machinációra. Na, akkor machináljunk![/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nem igazán tetszik, amit a képen látok. Kissé zöldesek az amúgy kékes-lilás szőlőszemek. A feladat, hogy valóban kékesek-lilásak legyenek, és egy kevés színtelítettség emelés sem ártana. Persze a zöld levelek maradjanak zöldek![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Korrekciós réteg
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nyiss egy új korrekciós réteget a rétegpaletta alján lévő ikonsoron (*Create New Fill and Adjustment Layer*), a lehulló menüből pedig válaszd a *Hue/Saturation* pontot. Bár ezt a parancsot az *Image* menüből is kiválaszthatod, egy korrekciós rétegen megnyitva utólag beállítható a színezet és színtelítettség változás egy külön rétegre kerül majd, amely összhatásmódban is egyeztethető a alap réteggel. Később még szó lesz erről. A gyakorlatban szemléletesebb lesz.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="404"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] A korrekt szín[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ebben az esetben a szőlőszemek színmódosítása a lényeg, így a megjelenő ablak *Edit* menüjéből válaszd ki a *Blues*, aza Kékek pontot. Az ablak alján lévő színskálán láthatod a kijelölt tartományt. A példánkban ezt némileg széthúztuk, a jobb oldali színhatás jelölőt a lilák, a bal oldalit a cián színek felé. Mivel a képen a szőlőszemeken kívül nincs más kék szín, csak a gyümölcsön lévő kékes árnyalatok változnak majd.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] No, végre!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Végre elérkeztünk a színek módosításához. A *Hue*, tehát *Színezet* csúszkát toldd el kissé jobbra, a lilás árnyalatok felé. Esetünkben ez *+15*-ös értéket jelentett. Ezzel kicsit csökken a szőlőszemek zöldes árnyalata. Ezután a *Saturation* (*Telítettség*) csúszkát told jobbra, és gondolom nem árulok el titkot, hogy a színtelítettség nőni fog.
Arra ügyelj, hogy nem vidd túlzásba a telítettség növelését, mert ez egyben a színzaj növekedését is jelentheti![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Feltárul a titok...
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]...hogy miért volt szükség a lépéssor elején korrekciós rétegre tenni a *Hue/Saturation* parancsot. Így az egész korrekciós rétegnek *Color* összhatásmódot adva, csak a színváltozás lesz hatással az eredeti, alatta lévő rétegre, azaz a képre.A színzaj is sokkal mérsékeltebb így.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Megérett a...
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A bal félteke az eredeti, míg a jobb a módosított kép. Azt hiszem nem kell kommentálnom mi változott. Pont az, amit szerettünk volna.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>

Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Tekintet kiemelése*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Igazi glamour portréretus tippet tartogatunk a olvasóinknak a következő sorokban. Egy apró trükk, melynek kis gyakorlása után portréalanyaink tekintete még igézőbbé válik. Ha megnézzünk egy agyonretusált magazin portrét, bizonyára feltűnik a modellek erősen kifejező tekintete. Ez a jól sikerült fotón kívül - többek között - a Photoshop Dodge és Burn ecsetjének is köszönhető.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsük be a képünket![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Kissé "szürke" ez a tekintet, amely a családi fotóalbumba elmegy, de mi igazi magazin-pillantást szeretnénk modellünk szemeire varázsolni.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Egy ecset
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ehhez elsőként a *Dodge* (Fakító) ecsetre lesz szükséged, melyet az eszköztárból hívhatsz elő. Az opcióinál válassz a szem fehérjének nagyjából megfelelő, esetleg kissé nagyobb, lágy szélű ecsetméretet. A *Range* legyen *Highlight*, mivel a szemfehérjét akarjuk világosítani, az Exposure (ecset erőssége) pedig alacsony. Kb. *10*-es érték megfelel. Csak óvatosan fokról-fokra fehérítünk. Ezt követően ess neki a szem fehér területeinek. Ne fehérítsd ki teljesen, mert természetellenes lesz a szem. Ezután a *Range*-et váltsd át *Midtones*-ra, vagy *Shadows*ra - attól függően, hogy milyen sötét a szem. Nagyon sötét esetén az utóbbi javasolt. Ezzel világosítsd kissé a szivárványhártyát, hogy a szemszín is jól érvényesüljön.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 

 ​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Még egy ecset
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A második és egyben utolsó ecsetünk a *Burn*, amely a *Dodge* mellett található. Ezzel a pupillát tesszük átható feketévé. Szintén alacsony *Exposure* értéket válassz.! Inkább több alkalommal fesd át, így pontosabban dolgozhatsz. A *Range* legyen* Shadows*, hiszen a sötét területek festegetése a cél. Többször fuss át az ecsettel a pupilla területén![/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Voilá!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Sokkal több élet "sugárzik" ebből a tekintetből, mint az eredetiből. A hatás erőssége persze a retusálótól és a fotó felhasználásától függ. Ha családi albumba szánjuk a képet, akkor csak egy kis emelést használjunk, finom retussal. Ha viszont igéző magazinportrét szeretnénk imitálni, nyugodtan meglódulhat az az ecset.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Vágás-méretezés*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Internetes megjelenítéshez méretezett, vágott képeinknél gyakran szembesülhetünk ezen műveletek "sziszifuszi munka" jellegével. Egy egész albumnyi képet egyenként vágni és átméretezni, sok esetben kissé lélekölő tevékenység. A Crop Tool (Vágó eszköz) segítségével e két munkafolyamat egy eszköz kebelén egyesül, jelentősen felgyorsítva így képeink feldolgozását.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="421"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Példánkban a felső csimpánzt szeretnénk kivágni úgy, hogy *800x600 pixel*es, interneten is megfelelő méretű, fekvő formátumú képet kapjunk. Ehhez a *Crop Tool*t kell használnunk, melyet a képen piros körrel jelöltünk.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A *Crop Tool* ikonjára kattintva a programablak tetején láthatjuk az eszköz opcióit. A *Width* ablakban állítható be a vágott kép szélessége. A beírt érték mögé érdemes a megfelelő mértékegységet is beírni, például "cm", vagy "pixelértéknél "px".
A következő (*Height*) ablakban a kép magasságát adhatjuk meg. A *Resolution* a kimeneti felbontást mutatja. Monitoros megjelenítéshez elegendő a *72 pixels/inch *felbontás is, nyomtatáshoz a *300*-as érték javasolt. A további opciók esetünkben nem érdekesek. 
*800x600 pixel*es képhez az első két ablakba írd be az értékeket. Ne feledd kitenni a "px" mértékegységet! A képvágás fekvő formátumú lesz az előző értékekből adódóan. A *Resolution* bármilyen szám lehet, internetes nézőkép esetében nincs különösebb jelentősége.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A megfelelő értékek beírása után a vágóeszközzel húzz téglalap kijelölést a képre. Arra a területre, amit ki szeretnél vágni. A kijelölés a megadott értékek szerinti oldalarányt fogja tartani. A jelölt területet ezután a sarkokban lévő fogópontok segítségével tovább nagyíthatod, vagy kicsinyítheted. Arányai továbbra is változatlanok maradnak. Mindegy mekkora területet jelöltél ki a képből, a végeredmény *800x600* pixelre lesz átméretezve. Túlságosan kis kijelölés esetén ez képminőség romláshoz vezet.
A kijelölő keretet a nyíl gombokkal is beigazíthatod, sőt a képhatárokon kívülre is viheted, ahogy az alábbi mintán látszik. Ilyenkor a kilógó területeket a kijelölt háttérszínnel tölti ki a program. Ez alapesetben a fehér szín.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A kijelölés pontos beállítása után nyomj *Enter* billentyűt és a kép átméretezése megtörténik![/FONT]​ 

</td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Vignettálás*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Korábban írtunk már a peremsötétedés, vagy más néven vignettálás megszüntetéséről. Ez az optikai hiba, többnyire a nagylátószögű felvételek sarkainak sötétedésében mutatkozik, kisebb-nagyobb mértékben. Ezúttal viszont szó sem lesz a sötétedés csökkentéséről, sőt, egy egészséges képet próbálunk "elrontani" egy kis művignettálással. Hogy miért van erre szükség? Nos, az érdekes effekt segíthet kiemelni a kép közepén található főtémát, pl. tárgy, vagy portréfotót. Ugorjunk neki! Nem fog fájni.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nyisd meg a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A következő fotóra teszünk sötét sarkokat, hogy a középen lévő témát kiemeljük.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Ovális kijelölés[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Első lépésként válaszd az *Elliptical Marquee Toolt*, azaz Ovális Kiválasztó eszközt. A bal fölső saroktól húzz kijelölést a jobb alsóig, mely így a kép egészét betölti, kivéve a sarkokat.
A kép középső része van most kijelölve, de nekünk a sarkok módosítására lesz szükségünk. A sarkok kiválasztásához kattints az egér jobb gombjával a kijelölésen belül és válaszd a *Select Inverse* (Kijelölés megfordítása) menüpontot![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maszkot formázunk
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az eszközpalettán kattints az ábra bal oldalán jelölt gombra, vagy nyomd meg a *Q billentyű*t. Így láthatod a kijelölés maszkját. A pirossal jelölt területek a kimaszkolt részek. Ezeken nincs hatása egy esetleges szerkesztési lépésnek. Az érintetlenül hagyott területeken bármilyen módosítás hatással lesz. Mivel lágy peremsötétedésre van szükségünk  és a kijelölés széle láthatóan éles, ezért el kell mosnunk. Ezt ugyanúgy teheted meg, mint bármely más képelem elmosását. Egyszerűen válaszd a *Filter/Blur/Gaussian Blur* (Szűrő/Elmosás/Gauss Elmosás) effektet, majd a programablakban állíts be egy közepes, vagy magas értéket. Mi - ahogy látható - nagyjából *61-62 *közötti elmosást állítottunk be. Ha élesebb átmenetet szeretnél, az érték legyen alacsony, ha lágyabb átmenetet, állítsd magasabbra a *Radius*t!
Az elmosás csak a maszkot fogja érinteni, a képre nem lesz hatással - egyelőre. Ha elkészültél, nyomj újra Q gombot és kilépsz a gyorsmaszk módból, a kép újra szerkeszthető.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Sötét perem
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ügyelj arra, hogy az elkészült kijelölés ne törlődjön, tehát ne kattints a képre, mert egész eddigi munkánk elvész. Válaszd inkább az *Image/Adjustments/Levels* (Kép/Módosítások/Szintek) menüparancsot, majd a megjelenő ablakban, a képen látható módon told balra a jelölt nyilat. Minél jobban bal irányba tolod, annál erősebb sötétedést látsz majd a sarkokban. Állítsd be a vignettálást ízlésed szerint![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] A hatás...
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]...talán jól látható. Mit tehetnénk még hozzá? Jó kísérletezést![/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#999999" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#ffffff"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#ffffff"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



Kapcsolódó anyagok:[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Vignettálás csökkentése[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Vignettálás csökkentése*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Főleg nagylátószögű objektíveknél, valamint szűrők felhelyezése után fordulhat elő, hogy képünk sarkait kitakarja valami. Ez az enyhe sötétedéstől a durván fekete szegélyig terjedhet. Művészi hatású képeinken néha még jól is jön a sötétedés de sok esetben zavaró lehe, így kénytelenek leszünk eltüntetni, mégpedig az alábbi módon.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A sarkok sötétedését nem nehéz észrevenni ezen a képen.




Válaszd ki az* Elliptical Marquee Toolt *(Ellipszis Kijelölõ Eszköz) és a bal fölsõ sarokból húzz egy ellipszis kijelölést a jobb alsó sarokig ! Nagyjából a képen látható formában.

Ezután a kijelölés belsejébe jobb klikkel kattintva válaszd a* Select Inverse *parancsot, ami a kijelölést megfordítja, így nagyjából a kép sarkai lesznek kijelölve.

A sötétedésünk viszont lágy átmenetes, így a kijelölést is megpróbáljuk lágyítani.

Nyomj *Q* gombot, ezzel *Quick Mask* (Gyors Maszk) nézetbe kerülsz, ahol láthatod és alakíthatod a kijelölésedet.

[/SIZE][/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Válaszd ki a *Filter/Blur/Gaussian Blur* parancsot, amellyel lágyíthatod a kijelölés szélét. A megjelenõ ablakban állíts jó nagy *Radius* értéket, hogy lágy átmenetet kapj. Példánkban egy 2 megapixeles (1600x1200 pixeles) képre kb. *131 pixel*es *radius*t használtunk, ahogy lentebb látható.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
Ha megvan a lágy átmeneted, válts vissza *Quick Mask* nézetbõl normál szerkesztõ nézetbe, szintén a *Q* gomb segítségével ! Ezután a kijelölés látható körvonalát a *Ctrl+H* gombokkal tüntesd el ! Ez magát a kijelölést nem befolyásolja csak a látható körvonalat rejti el és így jobban látjuk a késõbbi változtatásunk eredményét. Szóval megvan a sarkok irányába lágyuló kijelölésünk. Jöhet sarkok világosítása !




A *Layer/New Adjustment Layer/Levels* paranccsal egy rétegmaszkot kapunk. A megjelenõ ablakban, az alsó *Output Levels* csúszka fekete színû nyilát told jobbra, amíg a sarkok kellõen világosak nem lesznek. A példaképünknél valahol *107*. értéknél világosodtak ki a sarkok.




Ha elkészültél, a* Layers *palettán - a *Levels* réteget kijelölve - a *Normal *összhatásmódot állítsd át *Luminosity*-ra, így csak a világosságra lesz hatással a beavatkozás, a színekre nem. Ezután a *Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesítsd a rétegeket ![/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Világosság és kontraszt*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A Photoshop klasszikus Brightness/Contrast paranccsát használjuk, de szelektív módon. A kép azon részein lesz negyobb a változás, ahol erre a legnagyobb szükség van. A kulcs ehhez a Quick Mask, azaz Gyorsmaszk lehetőség.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Töltsd be a fotót![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Hát, elég temetői a hangulat. Egy kicsit sötét ez a kép, ami nem lenn különösen baj, ha a témát nézzük, de vigyünk bele egy kevés világosságot! Ezt azonban csak az árnyékosabb részeken szeretnénk, a világosabb területek maradjanak közel ugyanilyenek. Hagyományos világosság növeléssel a kép minden  részlete ugyanolyan mértékben lesz fényesebb. Ha csak bizonyos világosságú területeken szeretnél dolgozni, létre kell hoznod egy maszkot, ami a többi képrészt kizárja a műveletből.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Zöldség
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Kattints a* Channels* (Csatornák) palettára, ahol színcsatornákra bontva láthatod a képet. A digitális fényképezőgépek esetén a zöld csatorna (*Green*) tartalmazza a a legtöbb világossági információt, így érdemes ezt választanod. Ehhez nyomd le a *Ctrl *billentyűt, majd nyomva tartva kattints a Green csatorna kis nézőképére. Egy kijelölést hoztál létre, amelynél a legvilágosabb területeket jelölted ki. Ha a képed unalmasan "lapos", tehát nincsenek nagyob sötét és nagyon világos részek[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="404"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Gyorsmaszk[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az Eszköztár alján kattints a jelölt ikonra, ezzel bekapcsolod a *Quick Mask *(Gyorsmaszk) módot és láthatóvá - valamint szerkeszthetővé - válnak az előbb kijelölt területek.Bár a példáképünkön nem látszik túlságosan, de a világos és sütét területek eltérő erősséggel jelölődtek ki. Ezt egy pirosas fátyol jelzi, ahol a nagyon vörös részek a maszk átlátszatlan, az alig vörösek az átlátszó részeket jeleölik. Minél inkább átlátszó a maszk annál erősebben érvényesül majd rajta a végrehajtott szerkesztési parancs. [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A képen a világosabb területek fölött látható gyengébb maszk, így ezeken a részeken hajthatod végre a világosátást erősebben, míg a sötét területeken gyengén érződik majd a változás. Ha világos részeket szeretnéd szerkeszteni, lépd át a következő mondatokat és ugorj a *4. pont*hoz! 
A példaképen inkább a sötétek világosítása a cél, ezért meg kell fordítani a maszkot. A sötét részeken legyen enyhébb, átlátszóbb a a *Gyorsmaszk*. Kattints az *Image/Adjustments/Invert *(Kép/Korrekció/Negatív) parancsra![/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Ne olyan hevesen!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A kijelölt területek széle, határa általában éles, ezért el kell mosnunk kicsit a maszkot, hogy a későbbi módosítás is lágyabb átmenetű legyen. *Quick Mask* módban ugyanúgy szerkesztheted a maszkot, mintha csak a képen dolgoznál. Természetesen még mindig a Gyorsmaszk módban vagyunk.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Kattints a *Filter/Blur/Gaussian Blur *(Szűrő/Elmosás/Gauss Elmosás) szűrőre. A megjelenő ablakban állíts olyan értéket, hogy a az apró részletek jócskán elmosottak legyenek, de még a kép főbb témái nagyjából kivehetők maradjanak. Mi egy kis képen dolgoztunk, így az* 5-*ös pixel (*Radius*) érték elég, de ha nagy fotón ügyködsz sokkal magasabb érték is beállítható. [/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az elmosás végeztével kapcsolj vissza Gyorsmaszkból normál szerkesztési nézetre! Ehhez elég csak a *Q-billentyű*t lenyomnod, vagy az előbb bemutatott Gyorsmaszk ikon melletti ikonra kattintanod. [/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Végre!
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Elérkeztünk a lényeghez. Jöhet az *Image/Adjustments/Brightness/Contrast * (Kép/Korrekció/Világosság/Kontraszt) parancs. Az itt beállítandó értékek teljesen rád vannak bízva. Húzd jobbra a *Brightness *csúszkát és láthatóvá válik, hogy főként a sötét részek világosodnak. Ugyanez lesz igaz a *Contrast* csúszka változásaira. Állítsd minkét kezelőt ízlésednek megfelelő helyzetbe! Nálunk a *+19 *és a *+21* érték látszott a legjobbnak. A kontraszt állítására inkább csak azért van szükség, hogy a világosítás miatt fakuló kép kicsit élettelibb legyen.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="355"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 



​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Itt a vége
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ahogy látható a világosabb területeken alig történt változás. A sötét részeken sem emeltük számottevően a világosságot (bár megtehettük volna), de itt látványosabb a változás.[/FONT][/SIZE]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Világossági (luminancia) zaj eltávolítása*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Folytatjuk harcunkat a zajjal. Korábbi leírásunkban a színzaj eltávolítására adtunk egy tippet, ezúttal pedig egy nagyobb falattal a világossági, vagy ismertebb nevén luminancia zajjal küzdünk meg. Nagy bánatunkra a Photoshop jelen verziói még nem tartalmaznak külön automata, vagy könnyedén beállítható zajszűrést, így több lépésben bár, de viszonylag hatékonyan magunknak kell "elbánni vele", amennyiben hatását zavarónak érezzük a képen.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
A világosság zaj szûrésénél két célunk van, egyrészt minél eredményesebben csökkentsük a látható zajt, másrészt az finom, jellemzõ részletek, minél kevésbé tûnjenek, mosódjanak el.

Kiinduló képünk két jellemzõ részét választottuk ki, melyeken jól láthatók majd a változtatásaink, az eltüntetés mértéke és a finom részletek módosulása is.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]






[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Elõször is válts át *Lab color* módba az *Image/Mode/Lab *color menüpont segítségével, majd meglévõ háttérréteget (*Background*) duplikáld a* Layers* (Rétegek) paletta alján található, képen jelölt ikonnal úgy, hogy a réteget húzd az ikonra ! Így a háttérrétegen megmarad a kiindulási kép az új rétegek pedig szabadon módosítható. Ez a réteg legyen kijelölve !
[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Most válts a Layers paletta melletti* Channels* (Csatornák) palettára, majd kattints a *Lightness* csatornára. Csak ezt a csatornát kell használnod a világosság zaj eltüntetéséhez. Az alatta lévõ '*a*' és '*b*' csatornák a színekre hatnak – színzaj esetén ezeket is módosítani kell, ahogy korábbi leírásunkban olvasható. A „fekete leves” az, hogy a *Lightness* (Világosság) csatorna tartalmazza a kép minden részletének, élességének információját is, így azon bármilyen elmosás, vagy drasztikus beavatkozás a kép részletességét rontja. Ez szinte elkerülhetetlen, bármilyen jó zajszûrést is használunk, de célunk, hogy minél kisebb mértékben legyen észrevehetõ.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A kijelölt* Lighness* csatornát húzd rá a fenti módon a paletta alján lévõ duplikáló ikonra ! Így egy alfa csatornát kapsz (*Lighness copy* néven), amelyet szabadon módosíthatsz, a képre közvetlenül nem lesz hatással. Úgy kell alakítanod, hogy egy kijelölést csinálhass belõle, amellyel elkülönülnek a megtartandó élek és a sima felületek, melyeken jobban érvényesül a zaj. Az éleket és részleteket meg szeretnénk tartani, a zajt (különösen a sima felületekrõl) el akarjuk tüntetni.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Jelöld ki az alfa csatornát és alkalmazd a *Filter/Stylize/Glowing Edges* effektet ! Ez a kép éleit keresi, majd azokat fehéren jeleníti meg, sima felületeknél a képet feketén hagyja. A megjelenõ ablakban állíthatod a hatás mértékét az alábbiakban: Az *Egde Width* (Élvastagság) a fehér kijelölés vastagságát befolyásolja. Ennek beállítása a zaj nagyságától és a kép részletességétõl függ, minél finomabb részleteket tartalmaz a kép, annál kisebb értéket állíts ! Esetünkben a kép tartalmaz elég apró részleteket is, de megpróbálkoztunk – arany középútként – egy *6*-os értékkel. Az *Edge Brightness* a kijelölés világosságát szabályozza. Itt is *6*-os értéket használtunk. Egy bizonyos érték felett már a sima felületeken megjelenõ zaj is fehéren fog világítani tehát ezt elkerülendõ, állíts egy kisebb értéket, ahol még nem szembetûnõ ez a jelenség ! A *Smoothnessel* a világos területeket moshatjuk el. Itt is hasonló a cél; a zaj foltjai még ne világítsanak, viszont a fontos részek kellõen világosan jelenjenek meg a képen ! Mi *3*-as értéket állítottunk. A beállítások után kaptál egy sötét alfa csatornát, fehér élekkel. Ezt egy kissé még finomíthatjuk, úgy, hogy a meglehetõsen durva fehér éleket egy kissé visszafogjuk. Ehhez válaszd ki a *Filter/Other/Minimum* szûrõt és állíts be *1*-es *radiusz*t ! Ezután a *Filter/Blur/Gaussian Blur* szûrõvel életlenítjük a képet. Itt radiuszként *1,5-2* érték megfelelõ lehet, csupán kissé el szeretnénk mosni a képet. A túlzott elmosás nem célszerû.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Ha elkészültél van egy fekete-fehér alfa csatornád, amelyen a részletek és élek világos területekként, a sima felületek fekete foltokként jelennek meg. Az a célunk ezzel az alfa csatornával, hogy a kijelölést készítsünk belõle. Ki kell jelölnünk a sima területeket, hogy azokon csökkentsük a zajt, miközben a részletek változatlanok maradnak. Mivel a Photoshop a fehér területeket fogja legerõsebben kijelölni és nálunk a sima területek feketék, ezért az *Image/Adjustments/Invert *paranccsal invertáld a csatornát az ellentétes színeire. Ezután nyomj* Ctrl*-t, majd a gombot nyomvatartva kattints az alfa csatorna nevére ! A program kijelöli a fehér területeket, míg a sötétek változatlanok maradnak.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]



Nincs más dolgod, mint a *Lightness *csatornára kattintani, majd egy *Ctrl+H *gombkombinációt nyomni, hogy eltûnjön a kijelölés körvonal. Ettõl a kijelölés még megmarad, de nem fogod látni a sokszor zavaró körvonalat.
Most válaszd a *Filter/Blur/Smart Blur *szûrõt, amely a zaj eltávolításának egyik leghatásosabb fegyvere. Alul a *Quality*-t (Minõség) állítsd *High* (magas) értékre, a *Radius* értékével óvatosan bánj, mert a túlzott mértékû rádiusz csúnya elmosást produkál ! *1-2* környéki érték elegendõ, kivéve, ha a zaj nagyon durva szemcsézettségû. A *Threshold*dal állíthatod az elmosás mértékét, itt is érdemes *10-15* körüli értéken maradni. Esetünkben *10* volt a beállítás. A fölsõ nézõképen láthatod a változást. A zaj csökkenésének mértékét figyeld és azt, hogy közben a kép részletei nem szenvednek-e kárt ![/SIZE][/FONT]
​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A módosítást úgy folytathatod, ha ezek után a kép egy pontjára kattintasz, ekkor megszûnik a kijelölés, majd átváltasz a *Layers* palettára, ahol a felsõ réteg *Opacity* (átlátszóság) értékével finomíthatod a végeredményt. Ezzel az alsó eredeti és a felsõ zajszûrt réteget a beállított százalékos arányban  keveri a program. Ha* 0%* *Opacity*-t állítasz, úgy teljes egészében az alsó, módosítatlan réteget látod, minél inkább haladsz a *100%*-felé, annál jobban érvényesül majd a fölsõ, zajszûrt réteg hatása. Ha a zajszûrt rétegen sok a részletvesztés, akkor érdemes ezzel finomítani az eredeti és a módosított réteg arányát.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Nincs más dolgod, mint a* Layer/Flatten Image* paranccsal egyesíteni a rétegeket, majd az *Image/Mode/RGB Color* paranccsal visszaváltani RGB színmódra.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 




 




 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Természetesen ha körülményesnek ítéljük a fenti eljárást, elmenthetjük a lépéseket egy *Action*be (Mûvelet) is. Jobb eredményeket érhetünk el egy kimondottan zajszûrésre fejlesztett program, vagy plugin alkalmazásával. Ajánlott programok: NeatImage, Noise Ninja, Noiseware.[/SIZE][/FONT]​​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Forrás:* www.digiretus.hu*
[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Naptár*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A nyárnak vége, és sok sok sok új fényképet készítettünk. Közeledik az újév, így már most érdemes gondolkozni a jövő évi naptáron. Tehát jól kombinálhatjuk az új képeinket az újévvel: készíthetünk naptárat. Természetesen nem csak egész éves kalendáriumot alkothatunk, de ennek beállítását majd látni fogjuk.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#f3c802" width="421"> <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="356"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Előkészületek[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A naptárak minden országban különböznek, nemcsak az ünnepnapok, hanem pl. Amerikában a hét vasárnappal kezdődik. Mielőtt nekikezdünk, be kell állítani az Elements programba a naptár tulajdonságait. Szerencsére elég csak egyszer.
Menjünk el az *Organizer*ben az *Edit/Preferences/Calendar * menüpontba.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] "Hételeje"
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha azt szeretnénk, hogy a hét hétfővel kezdődjön, akkor a *Use Monday as first day of the week *opciót kapcsoljuk be.
Alatta levő ablakban pedig beállíthatjuk mely ünnepek jelenjenek meg. Sajnos a program Amerikában készült, így az amerikai ünnepeket látjuk csak. Viszont ki tudjuk kapcsolni a feleslegeseket, és az *Events* ablakban a *New *gombbal vehetünk fel újabbat.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Event name* alatt megadhatjuk az esemény nevét, így magyarosíthatjuk az ünnepnapokat. Majd pedig a pontos dátumot. Így akár már most beírhatjuk a naptárba mikor lesznek a jövő évi bulik.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Így vegyük fel az összes ünnepet és eseményt. Kiemelten ügyelve a vándorló napokra, mint a Húsvét és a pünkösd.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha mindezzel megvagyunk, akkor nekikezdhetünk a naptár összerakásának.[/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Képek kiválasztása[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Normál esetben, ha egy teljes éves naptárat készítünk, akkor 12 képet kell kiválasztani, vagy 13-at ha borítót is szeretnénk. De ettől eltérhetünk. 
Bármennyire is furcsa, az egész naptárkészítés legnehezebb része az, hogy a több ezer kép közül csak 13-at válasszunk ki. De nem kell aggódnunk, mert később még módosíthatjuk a képeket és a sorrendet is.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
Nyomjuk meg Create gombot![/SIZE][/FONT]

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Nekikezdünk
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Majd a megjelenő új ablakban válasszuk a *Calendar Pages*t és nyomjuk meg az *OK* gombot.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]

Az újonnan megjelent ablakban a jobb oldalt kiválaszthatjuk a naptár típusát. Bal alul az *Options*ben pedig megadhatjuk mettől meddig tartson a naptár, és kérhetünk előlapot (*Title Page*) és képaláírást (*Captions*). Majd nyomjuk meg a *Next Step* gombot![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Libasorban
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A kiválasztott képeinket itt rakhatjuk sorba. Egyszerűen csak fogjuk meg a képet, és húzzuk át másik helyre. Így beállíthatjuk, melyik kép melyik hónapot kéviselje.
Az *Add Photos*… gombbal újabbat rakhatunk be, míg a *Remove Photo* gombbal kiszedhetjük a feleslegeset. Ha pedig egy képet többször is a naptárban szeretnénk látni, akkor a *Use Photo Again* gombra kattintsunk.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha minden megvan, akkor nyomjuk meg a *Next Step *gombot![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Testreszabva
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Itt állíthatjuk be a képek méretét és pozícióját a naptáron, és a képaláírásokat.
A képre kattintva át tudjuk méretezni, a kép alatti szövegre klikkelve pedig az aláírást változtathatjuk.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha minden megvan, akkor nyomjuk meg a *Next Step* gombot![/SIZE][/FONT]
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="450"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td class="tablac" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> 


​ <table _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" align="center" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT] Happy End
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nincs már más dolgunk, mint a naptár elmentése. Adunk neki egy nevet, majd *Save* gombra kattintva átjutunk az utolsó, mentési ablakba. Elmenthetjük PDF formába, vagy akár most azonnal ki is nyomtathatjuk, vagy elküldjük e-mailben.[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Íme, készen is van a naptárunk. Jó munkát kívánunk![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]_Az Elements cikkek támogatója:_[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

​</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózás - Alapismeretek - Webre mentés*

<center>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]A Photoshop végső mozzanatáról a fotó mentéséről sem illendő megfeledkeznünk. Elvégeztünk minden szükséges, vagy annak vélt képjavítást, képünket pedig szeretnénk egy leendő webes galéria részeként tudni. A webre mentésnél fontos, hogy viszonylag kis méretű, könnyen nézhető felbontású képet töltsünk fel, hiszen galériánk látogatói nem fognak majd hosszú perceket várni 8 megapixeles fotónk letöltődésére. A fotót megfelelően tömörítenünk kell, vigyázva a tömörítés mértéke és a fotó élvezhető minősége közötti kényes egyensúlyra.[/SIZE][/FONT]</center> 
<table style="page-break-before: always;" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><col width="23"> <col width="421"> <col width="23"> <tbody _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"><tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/"> <td colspan="3" _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" valign="top" width="468"> 

</td> </tr> <tr _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" valign="top"> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="23">
</td> <td _base_target="_top" _base_href="http://www.digiretus.hu/tippek/" bgcolor="#dde8fd" width="421"> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Elkészült, méretezett fotónkat szeretnénk JPEG-ben elmenteni webes galériánk számára. A webre mentésnél a lényeg: nézhető pixelméretű, minél kisebbre tömörített, de még élvezhető fotó készítése. A méretezéssel most nem foglalkozunk, de általánosságban kijelenthető, hogy a kb. 800*600 pixel egy megfelelő átlagméret lehet. Az alábbi fotónk csak 350*246 pixeles.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A webre mentéshez nyisd meg a *File/Save for Web* (Alt+Shift+Ctrl+S billentyű) parancsot. A következő ablak fogad:[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nézzük balról jobbra a számunkra fontos funkcióit!
A bal felső sarokban egy ikonsort láthatsz. A kéz ikonnal mozgathatod a nézőképet az ablakban, a következő a *Slice Select* eszköz, amely az előzőleg kijelölt képdarabok kiválasztására szolgál. Képünk nincs feldarabolva, tehát használata esetünkben felesleges. A harmadik, nagyító eszközzel nézhetjük meg nagyobban a nézőképet, ha a megfelelő területére kattintunk az ablakban. *JPG* kép esetén nincs funkciója a soron következő, eyedropper eszköznek. Ezzel egy színt választhatunk ki, melyet a következő kis színjelölő kockában látunk. A kijelölt szín például a *GIF*-ként mentett képünk háttérszíne lehet. Szintén funkció nélküli az utolsó ikon is, amellyel az előzőleg tárgyalt képdarabok jelölővonalait kapcsolhatjuk ki és be.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A web mentés ablakának legnagyobb területét a nézőablak foglalja el, ahol az eredeti és mentendő fotónk minőségét szemlélhetjük. Ha az ablak tetején az *Original* fülre kattintasz, akkor az eredeti képed láthatod. Az *Optimized* fülnél a jobb oldalt beállított, tömörített kép minőségét ellenőrizheted. Ha a *2-Up*, vagy *4-Up* fülekre kattintasz, úgy 2-4 különféle tömörítési fokban hasonlíthatod össze, hogy a mentendő fotód milyen minőségű lesz a mentés után. A képek alatt jelzi a program az adott fotó tömörítési fokát, például *51 quality*, mely minél kisebb számérték, a kép annál jobban tömörített. A tömörítés minél erősebb a kép annál kevesebb tárhelyet foglal majd a számítógépeden, vagy a neten, tehát annál gyorsabban megjelenik egy webes látogató számára, de a tömörítés mértéke a kép minőségét is rontja. A nézőkép(ek) alatt jobb oldalon látod a tömörítés mértékét. Bal oldalon a mentendő kép fájlformátumát (pl. JPEG), alatta a várható méretét, majd egy becsült értéket, mely azt mutatja, hogy bizonyos sebességű internetkapcsolatnál ezzel a mérettel milyen gyorsan töltődik majd be a fotó a néző számára. Például a jobb fölső, 51%-os tömörítésű képünk, mely 32,82 KByte méretű lesz, egy 28,8Kb/s sebességű internetkapcsolattal kb. 13 másodperc alatt töltődne be.
Ha több képdarabot jelenítünk meg a nézőablakban, akkor azt a minőségi beállítást menti majd a program, amelyik ablakra rákattintunk.[/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A jobb oldali ablakszekcióban állíthatod be pontosan a kép formátumát és minőségét. A *Save* gombbal mentheted a beállított képet. A *Cancel* gomb kiléptet az ablakból, anélkül, hogy mentette volna a képet. A *Done* gombbal szintén mentés nélkül léphetsz ki, de a beállításokat a program "megjegyzi" és legközelebb is azokat használja majd.
A *Settings* lehullómenüben előre beírt beállítások közül választhatsz. Az alatta lévő bal oldali kis ablakban a kép fájlformátuma állítható be. Itt weben is megjelenítheő formátumokat találsz, mint a *JPEG*, *GIF*, vagy *PNG*. Fotók esetén a JPEG ad megfelelően tömöríthető, de még elfogadható minőségű végeredményt. Válaszd ezt! Az alatta lévő ablakban - JPEG esetén - a tömörítés mértékét állíthatod be nagyvonalakban. A gyakorlatban nem igazán hasznavehető, mert a tömörítés mértéke %-os értékben a mellett lévő* Quality* ablakban sokkal pontosabban beállítható. A *100% *jelenti a kevésbé, a kisebb érték pedig az erősebben tömörített képet. Az alatta lévőBlur feliratú ablakban a mentendő képet elmoshatod, így még kisebb helyet foglal majd, de az élesség bizony erős csorbát szenved. A *Matte* ablak példánkban nem használható,
Maradt még két jelölőnégyzet a bal oldalon. A *Progressive* jelölővel a mentett kép a böngészőkben való betöltődésnél lépésenként jelenik meg egyre jobb minőségben. Használata többnyire kisebb fájlméretet ad. Az *ICC Profile* jelölő segítségével a kép színtér beállításait is a fájlba mentjük. Kikapcsolása közvetlenül nincs hatással a kép minőségére és színeire, de némileg kisebb fájlméretet és ezáltal gyorsabb webes letöltést kapunk.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Beállítottuk a fotónk mentésének opcióit. Nyomj a *Save* gombra, így fotód immár webre kész állapotban várja a további felhasználást.[/FONT]​ 

</td></tr></tbody></table>
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózáshoz ingyenesen letölthető program: Easy Graphic Converter*

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ezúttal egy grafikai fájlkonvertáló segédprogram kerül sorra, amely elsősorban kis mérete és végtelenül egyszerű működése révén nyerheti el a felhasználók tetszését. A különféle fotó és grafikai formátumok konverziója mellett ráadásul még a fájlok csoportos átnevezésére és méretezésére is alkalmas.[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az Easy Graphic Converterről van szó, amely szimplább talán nem is lehetne.
Aki tucatjával, százával, ezrével tárol grafikai vagy fotófájlokat a gépén gyakran kerülhet olyan helyzetbe, hogy egy jó adagnyit kell átneveznie, átméreteznie, netán más formátumba konvertálnia. Az átnevezéshez ott a rég bevált manuális módszer, a Windows Intéző, ami egy-két fájl esetén még rendben is volna, de egy halom fotót már kétszer meggondol az ember. Átméretezéshez egy szerkesztő funkcióval felruházott képnézegető is megteszi, de itt sem biztos az adott program csoportos átméretezésre is képes, márpedig egyenként ez a munka igen idegőrlő. A fájlkovertáláshoz is megteszi többnyire egy hasonló alkalmazás, de ez esetben is felmerül az iménti kérdés. A legegyszerűbb megoldás egy apró célszoftver, jelen esetben az Easy Graphic Converter 1.2-es verziója. Amely mindhárom alapvető feladatot néhány másodperc alatt megoldja és persze ingyenes.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A szoftver alig több mint 1 megabájt helyett foglal, gyorsan működik és megértéséhez sem kell informatikus végzettség.
Elindítása után egy átlátható képernyő jelenik meg, felül öt, alul pedig egy gombbal. A középső - egyelőre még üres – rész a konvertálásra előkészített fájlok listájának van fenntartva. A grafikai fájlok az Add gombbal pakolhatók fel a listára. Ez történhet egyenként, vagy egy egész fájlcsoport hozzáadásával (Add files), illetve egy teljes mappa kijelölésével (Add directory). Utóbbi esetben a mappában található összes grafikai fájl konvertálását elvégzi a szoftver. A konvertálható formátumok száma nem túl népes. Ezek a következők: BMP, DIB, GIF, JPG, PNG, PCX, PSD, TGA, TIFF, WMF, EMF. Alig több, mint 10 formátum, ami kissé szerény, viszont a Photoshop PSD konverzióért egy piros pontot azért megérdemel az szoftver. [/SIZE][/FONT]



​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A kiválasztott fájlok tehát a Source file listára kerülnek, ahol nevükön kívül méretük és létrehozások dátuma is látható. A Remove gombbal eltávolítható a listáról egy vagy több kijelölt fájl, a Clear gomb pedig a teljes lista törlésére szolgál. A sor végén található Exit gomb működését talán nem kell részleteznünk. A program bezárására használható. Viszont az előtte lévő Settings már annál érdekesebb. Itt állíthatók be a konvertálás opciói.[/SIZE][/FONT]



​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Egy külön ablak jelenik meg, amelyben három, jól elkülöníthető rész látható. A felső rész (Output Format) felel a fájlkonvertálásért. Középen (Resize Option) az átméretezés állítható be, míg alul (File Name & Path) az átnevezés és a konvertált fájlok mentésének helye.[/SIZE][/FONT]



​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az Output Format (kimeneti formátum) szekció legfelső menüjében a konvertálható fájlformátumok választhatók ki. A listára került fájlok a konverzió után ebben a formában folytatják majd „életüket”. Ha csak átnevezni szeretnénk, akkor kimeneti fájlformátumnak válasszunk ugyanolyat, mint az eredeti fájlunk formátuma. Ha pl. JPG volt, akkor itt is maradjon JPG. 
A menü alatt az adott formátumra jellemző bitmélység adható meg. Érdemes ezt az alap értéken hagyni (ami többnyire a legnagyobb), mivel az alacsonyabb érték ront a minőségen. A JPEG Quality csúszka, csak az említett fájlformátumnál lesz aktív. Itt állítható be a tömörítés minősége. Nagyobb százaléknál jobb minőségű képet kapunk, de nagy fájlméretet, kisebb értéknél pedig rosszabb képminőséget kisebb fájlmérettel. Szintén Csak JPEG esetén kapcsolható be a Progressive jelölőnégyzet, ami abban az esetben lehet hasznos, ha a képeket webre mentjük. A Grayscale jelölővel fekete-fehérbe konvertálhatók a képek.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1] A Resize Option részben három alapbeállítás végezhető el. A No Resize esetén a képek nem méreteződnek át. A Best Fit hatására a képek megtartják oldalarányukat és a beállított szélesség és magasság értékekhez igazodnak Ha tehát egy kép 3:2 oldalarányú, viszont a szélesség és magasság aránya 4:3, akkor alul és felül egy-egy csík marad a képen. A csík, azaz a háttér színét a Best Fit Background Color pontnál lehet beállítani. Az Exact Size jelölő alkalmazásával a képek a beállított méretnek megfelelőek lesznek. Ez a méret a Width (szélesség) és a Height (magasság) ablakban adható meg, pixelben.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A File Name & Path szekció első pontja az Output Directory, amelyben a mentés helye választható ki. A konvertált képek ide kerülnek majd. A File Name Suffix ablakba beírt szöveg utótagként bekerül a fájl nevébe. Az alatta lévő menüben választható ki, hogy névegyezés esetén miként viselkedjen a szoftver: hagyja ki az egyező nevű fájl átnevezését (Skip it), mindenképpen írja át (Overwrite it), vagy automatikusan váltson nevet (Auto change file name).[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A beállított opciók a főablak felső gombjai alatti sorban ellenőrizhetők, az Output Settings felirat után. Itt nézhetjük át utoljára, hogy minden beállítás megfelelő-e mielőtt a lenti Start gombra kattinttunk és megkezdődik a konvertálás. A szoftver nagyon gyorsan működik, a konverzió folyamata a Start gomb melletti százalékos skálán kísérhető figyelemmel.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az Easy Graphic Converter valóban „ízi”. Könnyen kezelhető, kis méretű program. Tucatszoftverrel van-e dolgunk? Igen. Semmi kiemelkedőt nem lehet elmondani róla, viszont nem is dolga egy apró konverternek, hogy forradalmasítsa a grafikai programok világát. Nem nyújt tucatnyi extra szolgáltatást, aminek nagy részére egy mezei felhasználónak nincs is szüksége. Minden feltűnés nélkül, gyorsan ellátja, amire tervezték és szinte észrevétlenül bújik meg az Windows asztalának, vagy tálcájának ikonsorában. Egyedül a konvertálható fájlformátumok száma szűkös kissé, de az elterjedtebbeknek jutott hely.
Akinek tehát egy szürke kis fájlkonvertáló, méretező, és átnevező szoftvert szeretne ingyen, könnyen megbarátkozhat vele. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Digiretus.hu*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]_(A bemutatott szoftver ingyenes verziója letölthető a _*www.szoftverbazis.hu*_ oldalról.)_[/SIZE][/FONT]


Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózáshoz ingyenesen letölthető program: Keretezés (PhotoFiltre)*

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az elmúlt hetekben már szóba került az ingyenes PhotoFiltre program néhány képessége. Festmény hatású képet és analóg dia-szerű fotót is készítettünk a segítségével. A szoftver a digitális fotók keretezésében is sok lehetőséget tartogat, melyek közül most három egyszerű módszer kerül terítékre.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nagyon népszerűek a digitális műkeretek. Szinte alig találni netes képgalériát, amelyben ne sorjáznának a faerezettel, márványmintával, hideg és meleg színekkel, netán szívecskékkel körített fotók. Házi kedvencünk portréja is már csak egy ötletesebb keretre vár, hogy kikerülhessen egy internetes képgalériába és mások is megcsodálhassák.[/SIZE][/FONT]​

 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A legkézenfekvőbb módszert a Kép/Külső keret menüpont adja. A megnyíló ablakban három egyszerű opció állítható be. A Szélesség pontban adható meg a keret vastagsága képpontban. Ez minden irányban értendő, tehát a 20 képpontos érték 40 pixellel szélesebb és magasabb képet ad végeredményül. A Szín opciónál egy lenyílóablakban 40 alap szín választható, de a További színek gomb hatására egy részletesebb színskála is előtűnik, amellyel bármilyen keretszín kiválasztható. Ha a Szín pontnál közvetlenül a színablakba kattintunk a hagyományos a hagyományos RGB színskála ugrik elő.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1] A Hátér mintázat jelölőnégyzet kiválasztásával a keretszín lényegtelenné válik, itt ugyanis egy mintázat választható ki, így a szín nem fog látszani. Mintaként a szoftver a saját textúráit kínálja fel először, de bármilyen JPG fotó kiválasztható a keret mintázatához. A példában egy faerezetes textúra lett kiválasztva.[/SIZE][/FONT]​

 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nincs más hátra, mint az OK gomb, és a fotó máris megkapja faerezetes, 20 pixel széles keretét. Az egész nem kerül több 1 percnél. [/SIZE][/FONT]​

 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Kicsit határozottabb kerethez érdemes ugyanezt a módszert kétszer alkalmazni. Elsőként csak egy 1-2 pixel széles, színes kerettel határozottabbá téve a kép szélét, majd egy vastagabb, mintázatos rámát használva.[/SIZE][/FONT]​[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]* * *[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A következő lehetőség az előző alatt található, mégpedig a Kép/Külső árnyék menüpont alatt. Az előbb bemutatotthoz hasonló keret készíthető, némi árnyék hatással kombinálva. A megnyíló ablak felső sorában választható ki az árnyék és a háttérkeret színe. Előbbinél érdemes egy sötétebb, utóbbinál egy világosabb színt választani.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1] A Szélesség opciónál az árnyék szélessége állítható be, az Átlátszatlanságnál pedig csökkenthető az erőssége. A Szegély pontnál az árnyas részen kívül eső keret mérete adható meg. Ha például az árnyék szélességét 10 pixelre és a Szegélyt is ugyanennyire állítjuk, akkor a kép körüli árnyékos részeknél 20 képponttal, az árnyéktalan területeken 10 képponttal bővül a fotó.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1] A Pozíciónál jelölhető ki, hogy az árnyék a kép mely oldalaira essen. Ez egyszerre csak két oldal lehet. A Stílusnál kemény (sima), és lágy szélű (Élsimított) árnyék választható.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1] Legvégül itt is a Háttér mintázata adható meg. Így ez esetben is ez lesz a keret alaptextúrája és a beállított háttérszín nem lesz látható. A példánkban most egy papírmintázatot választottunk a szoftver által felkínált gyári textúrák közül.[/SIZE][/FONT]​

 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Íme a végeredmény! Az árnyék a jobb oldali és az alsó képszélre esik. A fotó kicsit 3D hatású, mintha kiemelkedne a hátteréből.[/SIZE][/FONT]​

 * * *​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha a cél egy képen belüli, átmenetes keretszín, akkor a Szűrők/Leképezés/Progresszív kontúr menüpont lehet jó választás. Opciói között elsőként a már jól ismert Szélesség és Szín tűnik fel. Az elsővel itt is a keret vastagsága, másodikkal pedig a színe állítható. Ez a módszer annyiban már az imént bemutatott külső keretezéstől, hogy itt a keret vastagsága a képen belül érvényesül, egyre csökkenő átlátszósággal. A kép így nem lesz nagyobb, de a keret külső része a fotó széleit kitakarja majd.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1] Az Átlátszatlanság opciónál beállítható, hogy ez a kitakarás milyen mértékű legyen, a keret mennyire legyen látható. Az átlátszatlanság 50-100% között szabályozható.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1] A Hatás pontnál háromféle átmenetet választhatunk. Az első egy sima átmenetet ad (Nincs), a másodiknál ugyanez az átmenet kissé lágyabb hatású lesz (Elmosás), míg a harmadik egy szemcsésebb átmenetet biztosít (Szétázás).[/SIZE][/FONT]​

 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Beállításaink eredménye az alábbi kép. Egy bordó, 20 pixeles, kissé áttetsző keretet kaptunk, szép, lágy átmenettel.[/SIZE][/FONT]​

 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A PhotoFiltre keretezési lehetőségei ezzel még nem merültek ki. Jövő héten komolyabb eszközökről, kreatívabb módszerekről lesz szó. 

[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A különböző ötletes keretek és paszpartuk töretlen népszerűségnek örvendenek a digitális fotósok körében. Néhány gombnyomás és a netre szánt fotó máris egy digitális rámával övezve várja, hogy feltegyék egy webgalériába. Legutóbb az ingyenesen használható PhotoFiltre néhány egyszerű keretezési lehetőségéről volt szó. Most továbblépünk a kissé összetettebb keretek felé. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nem kell azért átláthatatlanul bonyolult keretekre és szoftveres bűvésztrükkökre gondolni. A program e téren sem igényel többet néhány gombnyomásnál, sőt, a Szűrők/Keret menü alatt található lehetőségek szinte teljesen automatikusak. Az itt fellelhető eszközök közül az első kettő az Egyszerű-, és a Dia keret. Előbbinél egy szimpla paszpartu hatás érhető el. Beállítható a szélessége, színe és átlátszatlansága. Utóbbi esetében ugyanez a három opció szabályozható, de ezen kívül 2-2 megadható a belső élek elmosottsága és a sarkok lekerekítettsége. Itt csak két opció jelölhető be, a kicsi és a nagy. A végeredmény egy diafilmhez hasonló keret lesz.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]



[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]



[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A Szűrők/Keret menü alatt további négy keretezési eszköz található, melyek 3D jellegű hatást adnak. Ezek közül a 3D-s gomb és a Nagy 3D-s gomb inkább weboldalakra tervezett gombokhoz való, de keretezőnek is kitűnő, a 3D-s keret és a Lekerekített 3D-s keret funkciója pedig nyilvánvaló. Mind a négy eszköz teljesen automatikus, nincs lehetőségünk a keretek méretének megadására, egyedül az első két eszköznél van mód szimpla vagy dupla szélű megjelenés választására. A 3D-s gomb és Nagy 3D-s gomb lehetőségeknél egy élesebb, míg a kétféle 3D-s keret eszköznél lágyabb átmenetű, kissé térbeli hatású kereteket kapunk. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A bevezetőben ígért „komolyabb” keretezést az úgynevezett PhotoMasque szolgáltatás nyújtja. Ez lényegében egy maszk eszköz, amelynél fekete-fehér alakzatokat tehetünk maszkként a képre. A fehérrel telt részeken látszik majd át az eredeti kép, a fekete területek pedig egyfajta keretként funkcionálnak. A gyakorlatban használva azért könnyebb megérteni mint így leírva. 
A PhotoMasque ablakának bal fölső sarkában választható ki a megfelelő maszk. Ez egy GIF kép, bármilyen alakzattal. A szoftver néhány tucat lehetőséget alapból felajánl, de magunk is készíthetünk és elmenthetünk ilyen kétszínű GIF ábrákat. Ez alatt egy kis nézőképen látható a kiválasztott maszk alakzat. Erre pillantva könnyebb megértenünk az imént írtakat. A fehér részek maradnak átlátszók, attól függően, hogy mennyire közelítenek a teljesen fehér színhez. A sötétebb területek, pedig fényerejüktől függően átlátszatlanok lesznek, azaz kimaszkolják az alattuk lévő képet. A nézőkép alatt lévő két gombbal inverzzé alakítható, illetve elfordítható a maszk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az ablak jobb felel a beállítások területe. Legfölül a maszk átlátszatlansága, majd színe állítható be. Ez csak akkor lesz aktív, ha alább a Színkezelés menüből a Szín lehetőség lett kiválasztva. A legjobb keret hatást ez és a Minta opció adja. Az első pont kiválasztásával a kijelölt színnel lesz kitöltve a keret, a Minta lehetőség esetén pedig alul aktiválódik a Kitöltő Mintázat menü, ahol előre mentett textúrák választhatók. Ezek is előre elkészíthetők és JPEG-be menthetők, de a szoftver számos textúrát felajánl. A választott mintázattal lesz kitöltve maga a keret. Az Elmosás és Kétszínű jelölőnégyzetekkel a maszk szélének lágysága állítható, a Maszk nyújtása és Maszk mozaikban jelölőkkel pedig a választott képhez igazítható, vagy annak méretét figyelmen kívül hagyva, mozaikként alkalmazható.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A következő példában a Lines maszkot választottuk, majd 90 fokkal elforgattuk. Az átlátszatlanság 100%, tehát egyáltalán nem tűnnek elő a keret alatti képrészek. A Színkezeléshez a Minta lehetőség lett kiválasztva, így az alsó menüből kijelölhetővé vált egy textúra. Ez egy világos, vászonszerű textúra lett, mely kitöltötte a keretet. A rámát a Maszk nyújtása opcióval igazítottuk a kép méretéhez. Az Elmosás/Kétszínű opciókat figyelmen kívül hagyva kemény élekkel jelenik meg a keret, de mivel a képmérethez kellett igazítani, kissé elmosódott ezek bejelölése nélkül is.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A lehetőségek tárháza persze, ha nem is kimeríthetetlen, de igen sokrétű. A felsorolt eszközök önállóan, de akár egymásra épülve, kombinálva is alkalmazhatók, igen kreatív kereteket hozva így létre. [/SIZE][/FONT]
​[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Digiretus.hu*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]_(A bemutatott szoftver ingyenes verziója letölthető a _*www.photofiltre.com*_ oldalról.)_[/SIZE][/FONT]
​[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]_Forrás: www.digiretus.hu
_[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózáshoz ingyenesen letölthető program: Diafilm hatás: PhotoFiltre*

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Úgy tűnik a világ szabadulni szeretne a filmes fotózástól, a különféle filmhatást adó programok és kiegészítések viszont töretlenül népszerűek a digitális fotósok körében. Negatív-, vagy diafilm-szerű színek és zaj, túlhívott és megsárgult képek... Ezeket az effekteket egy viszonylag egyszerű szoftverrel is reprodukálhatjuk, mint amilyen a PhotoFiltre. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Több lépésre lesz szükség ehhez a fotóhoz, mely digitális fényképezőgéppel készült. Az erőteljesebb, kissé eltolt színek, a zaj és néhány egyéb effekt elég jó illúzióját nyújtja majd a diafilmnek.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az első mozzanat egy kis világosítás, ami a Beállítás/Gamma korrekció alatt érhető el. Erre azért lesz szükség, mert a következő lépésekben a kép kontrasztosabbá sötétebbé válik majd. Nagyjából 1,40-1,50-es gamma emelés már elég lehet. A színcsatornáknál az „Összes” legyen kijelölve![/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Most következik a színek beállítása. Érdekes módon erre a legjobb a Beállítás/Fényerő/Kontraszt menüpont lehet. Színcsatornaként a Sárgát kiválasztva, majd 40-50% kontraszt emelést és -20%-os Fényerő csökkentést használva meg is közelíthető egyfajta filmes színhatás.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A színek még kissé „tompák”. Ezen könnyen segíthetünk a Szűrők/Színek/Színek frissítése effekttel, amely jelentősen emeli a telítettségüket. Ha ez túl erősnek bizonyul, a Szerkesztés/Halványítás: Színek frissítése oldhatja meg a problémát. Itt csökkenthető az előzőleg kiadott effekt erőssége.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Egész szépen alakul a kép. Egy vékonyabb diakerettel még jobban kidomborítható a filmes jelleg. Ez a Szűrők/Keret/Dia keret pont alatt választható ki. A szélességnél pixelben adható meg a keret vastagsága, a Szín pedig értelemszerűen a keret színét befolyásolja. Ez lehetőleg fekete, vagy nagyon sötét kék, esetleg szürke legyen, a soron következő Átlátszatlanság pedig 100%. A következő két ponttal a keret széleinek elmosottsága és a sarkok lekerekítésének nagysága befolyásolható. Sajnos csak két értékben. Kisebb képnél érdemes a „kicsi”, nagy fotónál pedig a „nagy” beállítást választani.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az utolsó lépés a filmszerű zaj, vagy inkább szemcsézettség hozzáadása a fotóhoz. Ez a Szűrők/Zaj/Zajosítás menüpont alatt található. A zaj intenzitását ízlés szerint állítsuk. Itt is érvényes, hogy kisebb képen a kevésbé erős szemcsésség mutat jól, míg nagyméretűn nyugodtan beállítható egy erőteljesebb érték is. Az Állandó pont bejelölésével a zaj monokróm (fekete-fehér) lesz, ami sokkal jobb filmes illúziót ad, mint a színes „konfetti-eső”[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ez pedig a végeredmény. Szemcsésség, diakeret és Velvia-szerű, telt színek. Ráadásul a PhotoFiltre jóvoltából mindez csupán néhány percet igényelt.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]_(A bemutatott szoftver ingyenes verziója letölthető a _*www.photofiltre.com*_ oldalról.)_[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózáshoz ingyenesen letölthető program: Fotóból festmény: PhotoFiltre*

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nem kell ahhoz mélyen zsebbe nyúlni és drága programokat vásárolni, ha valaki komolyabbnak tűnő képszerkesztő feladatot szeretne megoldani. Sőt, egyáltalán nem kell! Némi kreativitással az egyszerűbb, ingyenes szerkesztő szoftverek is alkalmasak lehetnek bonyolultabb feladatok megoldására. Itt van például a PhotoFiltre szoftver és egy adott feladat: készítsünk fotóból festményt![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A PhotoFiltre Light verziója ingyenesen letölhető és használható, ráadásul telepítve 4 megabájtot sem foglal a merevlemezen. Ha mindez nem elég, a menüje magyarítható, szóval egy igazán szerethető kis szoftver. Elvileg azt is hihetnénk egy ilyen egyszerű szerkesztőprogram nem alkalmas komolyabb képmanipulációkra. A puding próbája az evés. Nincs más hátra, mint „megizzasztani” a PhotoFiltre-t egy összetettebb feladattal. A kihívás, festményszerű kép készítése egy fotóból.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A legfontosabb lépés persze a megfelelő fotó kiválasztása. Nem érdemes túl részletes képet választani, mert a festmény effekt úgyis elmossa ezeket. Egy jól kivehető témát tartalmazó fotó, portré, vagy csendélet kitűnő lehet. A fenti mintakép például ideális egy szép gyümölcs csendélethez.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A PhotoFiltre Szűrők/Művészi menüjében rengeteg effekt található, amelyek elvileg erre a feladatra lettek kifejlesztve. Ezeknek azonban egy bajuk van. Túlságosan önállóak. Leginkább automatán dolgoznak, előre programozott módjukon és nincs bennük semmi művészi érzék. Csak akkor érdemes őket választani, ha időhiányban szenvedünk.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az ilyen műveletekhez mindig szükség van az emberre is. Marad tehát a jó öreg maszatoló eszköz. Ez minden valamirevaló képszerkesztő és grafikai programban, így a PhotoFiltre-ben is megtalálható az eszköztár jobb sorának ötödik helyén. Egy kis kéz és egy maszatoló új jelzi, és érdemes így elképzelnünk a működését is. Olyan mintha egy frissen festett képet, újjal szétmaszatolnánk. Használata némi kézügyességet és az egér kezelésében való alapfokú jártasságot igényel. Na, és persze időt. Képmérettől és részletességtől függően 5-10 percet, de akár egy órát is igényelhet ez a módszer. Akinek az idő pénz, annak marad az előző pont.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A maszatoló eszköz mérete három értékben állítható: Precíz, Közepes, Nagy. Munka közben érdemes ezeket változtatni, mindig a festendő tárgynak megfelelően. Finomabb részletek festéséhez (maszatolásához) a Precíz, míg a kép többi tárgyához a Közepes ajánlott. A Nagy méret a háttér, például az ég és a felhők, elmosásához jön jól, de egyéb homogén felületekhez is hasznos. Az eszköz utolsó opciója az Átlátszatlanság. Ez maradhat az alap, 50-es értéken.
A beállított ecsetmérettel fessük át a kép minden részét, arra ügyelve, hogy egy-egy tárgy színei ne „fussanak át” a többi tárgyra. Az ecsettel kövessük a formákat, hogy minél hihetőbb festményhatást kapjunk. A széleket érdemes külön vonallal kiemelni, a lényegtelen témákat pedig elnagyolni, ami tovább erősíti a festményérzetet.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A festés végeztével már csak némi vászon textúra hiányzik a még hihetőbb hatás érdekében. Ehhez a Szűrők/Textúra/Régi Vászon effekt nyújt segítséget. Az effekt ugyan automatikus, de a Szerkesztés/Halványítás: Régi Vászon pont alatt visszavehető. A megjelenő ablakban az Átlátszatlanságot 30-40% körülire véve, már sokkal szebb lesz az eredmény. Megmarad a vászon textúra, de nem túl tolakodóan.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Még egy utolsó lépés. A Szűrők/PhotoMasque effekttel elmosható a „festmény” széle, ezzel is növelve a valóság illúzióját. Mintaképünkhöz a Brush nevű maszk kiválasztása adta a legjobb eredményt. Az átlátszatlanság 80 lett, a Színkezelés a Minta értéket kapta, kitöltő mintaként pedig a Canvas01.jpg-t választottuk. Ezek az alakzatok és minták a PhotoFiltre könyvtáraiban találhatók.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Íme a végeredmény! Igazán tisztességes egy ingyenes kis szoftvertől. Már csak a fa képkeret hiányzik.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Forrás:* www.digiretus.hu*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]_(A bemutatott szoftver ingyenes verziója letölthető a _*www.photofiltre.com*_ oldalról.)_[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózáshoz ingyenesen letölthető program: HP Photosmart Essential*

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Photosmart. Ismerős név. Ugyanazen elnevezéssel fut a cég digitális fényképezőgép sorozata is. A Photosmart Essentialt vehetjük a sorozat kiegészítésének, egyfajta utolsó láncszemnek, melynek segítségével a digitális fotó papírra kerül.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A szoftver megnyitása után 5 alapvető funkciót kapunk, melyeket a képablak tetején lévő kék fülekre kattintva aktiválhatunk. Ezek a View, Edit, Print, Create és Share címkét kapták.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*View *[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A Photosmart Essential képnézegető és kiválasztó felülete. Bal oldalt jelenik meg a könyvtárfa, amelybe az alsó Get Images gombbal emelhetünk be további könyvtárakat, vagy képeket. Ezek között a Search gombbal kereshetünk. A könyvtárak név, dátum illetve használatuk alapján rendezhetők sorba. A bal oldali szekció alján látható néhány alap információ, például a kép optimális nyomtatási mérete. A jobbra lévő ablakrészben, a hagyományos képnézegetőkhöz hasonlóan jelennek meg a fotók nézőképei. Felettük kis ikonok mutatják a lehetséges nézetüket, ami sok kis nézőkép, egy képes, teljes képernyős, vagy diavetítés (Slide Show) megjelenítés lehet. További feldolgozáshoz a képek alatti jelölőnégyzetet kell „kipipálnunk”. Ekkor a kép az alsó, My Selection ablakba kerül. Az ide összeválogatott képek szerkeszthetők és nyomtathatók később. A képnézegetőben csak néhány egyszerű szerkesztési lépésre van módunk, mint amilyen a képek elforgatása.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Edit*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nagyon egyszerű szerkesztőfelületet kapunk 8 ikonnal, és a képablak jobb felső sarkában nagyítási lehetőséggel. A nyomtatás előtti utolsó képmódosítási lépések végezhetők el ebben az ablakban. Persze csak azokkal a képekkel, amiket előzőleg kijelöltünk erre. Nézőképeik a bal oldalon láthatók és választhatók ki.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Szerkesztési eszközeink a jobbra és balra forgatás, tükrözés, automata világosság és kontraszt állítás lehetnek. Ezek egy kattintással elvégezhető műveletek. Az ezeket követő vörösszem eltávolításnál is könnyű dolgunk van. Csak a piros szemekre kell kattintanunk, majd az Apply gomb megnyomása után a program automatikusan eltávolítja azokat. A Crop, azaz vágás eszköznél egy keretet kapunk a kép köré, amelynek sarok fogópontjaival állítható be a szükséges méret, de választhatunk előre definiált fotóméreteket is, amelyeknél megadható, hogy a kivágott téglalap álló (portré), vagy fekvő (tájkép) legyen.
A Filters néhány effektet ad kezünkbe. Ez szám szerint kettő. A fotó monokrómmá (fekete-fehérré), illetve szépia színhatásúvá (sárgás, antik hatásúvá) tehető.
Az utolsó ikon a megvilágítottságot szabályozza három opcióval. Választhatunk adaptív fény, valamint hideg, vagy meleg fény között.
Minden kiadott lépés visszavonható a képablak jobb felső sarkában lévő nyilak segítségével.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Print*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Itt történik a nyomtatás. A választott kép/ek mérete állítható be, az általánosan elterjedt fotópapír méretekhez, illetve egyedi mérethez. Azt is megadhatjuk, hogy több választott fotó kerüljön egy lapra. Ezután következhet a példányszám megadása (1-99), majd egy külön gombbal néhány további opció állítható be, például a szegélymentes nyomtatás, vagy a képek automatikus minőségjavítása. Utóbbi esetben nem mindig kapunk szép eredményt. Ha kontraszttalan, sötét a fotónk érdemes előtte elvégezni a szükséges javítást. A printelni kívánt képek mennyisége (mind, csak a kiválasztott) után már csak a nyomtató opcióinak beállítása van hátra. Ez telepített nyomtatónktól függ. Általában a papírminőség, szín, tintafelhasználás a legfontosabb elemei. A nyomtatás a bal alsó sarokban lévő Print gombbal indítható.[/SIZE][/FONT]



​[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Create*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ebben az ablakban különféle kreatív dokumentumok készítésére nyílik lehetőség. Alapból csak fotóalbum oldalakba rendezhetjük a kijelölt fotókat, de a netről letölthetők még további projektek, mondjuk üdvözlőlap, meghívó, vagy naptár készítéséhez. 
Fotóalbum esetén elég sok sablonoldal áll rendelkezésre, amelyeket egyszerűen kiválasztunk, majd a bal oldalt lévő, kiválasztott képeket a sablon képhelyeire húzhatjuk. Ezután már csak a méret példányszám beállítása van hátra és nyomtathatók is az oldalak.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 


​[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Share*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A „megosztás” ablakban előkészített képeinket küldhetjük el e-mailben, az Outlook Express, vagy a HP Photosmart Share segítségével. A harmadik lehetőség a fotók internetes albumba való feltöltése.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Mindezek – ahogy már említettük - olyan kezelhetőséggel és felülettel párosulnak, hogy 3 éves kisgyermekünket is odaültethetjük a HP Photosmart Essentials elé. Nem fog hibázni. Aki egyszerű nyomtatásvezérlő szoftverre vágyik, nem csinál rossz üzletet a HP ezen termékével. Azt még nem is írtuk, hogy ingyen letölthető, tehát elfuserált „üzletről” szó sem lehet.[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 



​ 
Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*​

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A HP Photosmart Essential az alábbi címről tölthető le:
http://www.hp.com/united-states/pse/index.html 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózáshoz ingyenesen letölthető program: PicaJet Free Edition, A fotó "mindenes"*

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Nagy divatja van manapság a digitális fotók rendszerezésére és javítására szolgáló „mindenes” szoftvereknek. Szinte hétről-hétre új nevek bukkannak fel a képkatalogizálók frontján, hogy egy kis szeletett hasítsanak ki ebből a hatalmasra sikeredett tortából. A PicaJet nem tartozik a legújabbak közé, hiszen már a 2.5-ös verziónál tart, viszont egyszerűsége mellett megvan az az előnye, hogy könnyen magyarítható.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A PicaJet képnézegető telepítéséhez egy alig 5 MB-os EXE-t és egy beszédes nevű hungarian.ini fájlt kapunk. Az EXE segítségével a program könnyedén telepíthető. Ennek során érdemes mondjuk az angol nyelvet választani. A telepítés utáni következő lépés a hungarian.ini fájl megfelelő helyre másolása. Ez a hely nem más, mint a szoftver főkönyvtárán belül a Languages mappa. A PicaJet elindítása után (angol nyelvű verziónál) a Tools menü Options részében találjuk a választható menünyelveket – ha jó helyre került a hungarian.ini, akkor remélhetőleg a magyar nyelvet is. Ezt kijelölve a szoftver máris ékes anyanyelvünkön szól hozzánk.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A PicaJet első ránézésre a korábban már bemutatott Google Picasa programra emlékeztet. Nagy előnye viszont, hogy nem akarja automatikusan birtokba venni a számítógépen lévő összes képfájlt. A felhasználó feladata lesz, hogy mely képeket rendszerezi. A rendszerezéshez számos előre gyártott kategóriát kínál fel a program, mint például emberek, család, barátok, események, látnivalók. Ezek a képablak bal oldalán láthatók. A lista fölött mindössze két ikon található. Az elsővel új kategória készíthető, a másikkal a kijelölt törölhető. Egyszerű, mint az egyszeregy! [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A kategóriákba a középső, nagy képnéző ablakban felsorolt fotókból húzható be a megfelelő, de a képek behívásakor közvetlenül is megadható, hogy melyik kategóriába kerüljön a betöltött kép. Ezt a képnéző ablak alján lévő ikonsor „Hozzáadás” ikonjával tehetjük meg. A képek behívhatók a digitális fényképezőgép memóriájából, a számítógép merevlemezéről, CD vagy DVD lemezről, de webkamerából vagy képolvasóból is. A PicaJet közel 40-féle képformátumot kezel, köztük több digitális fényképezőgép nyers (RAW) formátumát is, bár utóbbiak terén elég lassúcska. A képfájlok mellett több mint egy tucat videóformátum is megnyitható a szoftverrel. A Hozzáadás ikon mellett négy alapvető funkció ikonja látható. A Megosztás ikonnal mobiltelefonra, vagy egy másik mappába másolható át a kijelölt képfájl, illetve e-mailen is elküldhető. A Nyomtatás ikon egy külön ablakot nyit meg a nyomtatási tulajdonságokkal. Itt - többek között – a kép készítésének dátuma is a nyomatra tehető, ha valaki így szeretné kinyomtatni. A Szerkesztés egy újabb ikonsort nyit meg, a gyors szerkesztését, ahol a legegyszerűbb fotószerkesztési lépések érhetők el., mint amilyen a kijelölt képek forgatása, tükrözése és körülnyírása, a fényerő javítása, valamint egy automatikus javítás ikon. A következő ikon a Képjavítás ablakot nyitja meg, ahol további javítási funkciókból választhatunk. Legközelebb tüzetesebben megvizsgáljuk a szoftver ezen tulajdonságát. 
Az alsó ikonsor legutolsó eleme a képek alá kerülő információkat kapcsolja ki és be. A képnéző ablak tetején a keresés, az e-mail küldés, a diavetítés (slideshow) és az ablak nagyításának ikonja választható.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A kis nézőképekre duplán kattintva nézhető meg a fotók nagyított példánya, mely a képablak jobb alján lévő nagyítóval méretezhető. A nagyítás igazán impresszív tulajdonsága a programnak, hiszen 1%-os mérettől akár 4000%-ig is változtatható.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A jobb oldali ablak a rendszerezés beállításainak helye. Kérhető egyben az összes kép megjelenítése is, de akár a kép készültének, vagy behívásának dátuma, vagy a fotók helye szerint is csoportosíthatók. Az értékelés szerinti rendszerezéshez először a fotók alatt megjelenő (az alsó Információk gombbal ki/be kapcsolható) csillagokkal kell értékelnünk az adott képet. Ha az egérmutatót az adott kép alatti csillagokon tartjuk, a mutató húzásával átszínezhető a kívánt mennyiségű aranycsillag. Ezzel adható meg egy kép „értéke”, aminek alapján később rendszerezhető.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A jobb oldalt számos képtulajdonság is megjelenik. Az Általános tulajdonságoknál szintén megadható egy kijelölt kép „értéke”, 0-5 csillaggal, fél csillagonként. Látható a kép címe, és ha nincs ilyen, beírható saját cím is. Ezenkívül a kép készítésének és behívásának dátuma is látszik, illetve megváltoztatható.
A Kategória tulajdonságoknál látható, hogy a kép mely kategóriá(k)hoz van társítva. Itt megadható új kategória is, amiben szintén meg fog jelenni a választott fotó.
A Fájl tulajdonságoknál – nahát! - a képfájl tulajdonságai jelennek meg, például a fájlnév, méret, mentés helye, ésatöbbi.
Az utolsó tulajdonságablak a digitális fotók legfontosabb EXIF információit tartalmazza, némileg zanzásítva. Kiolvasható belőle a fényképezőgép típusa, az expozíciós értékek (rekesz, záridő), az érzékenység, fókusztávolság és a vaku beállítása. A digifotósok számára minden bizonnyal elengedhetetlen információk. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A PicaJet Free Edition elsősorban egyszerűségével lophatja be magát a felhasználó szívébe. Fejlesztői ügyesen lavíroznak a pofonegyszerűség és a használhatóság kényes határvonalán. A szoftver a legfontosabb és egyben leghasználhatóbb funkciókat nyújtja. Aki ennél többre vágyik frissíthet a PicaJet fizetős változatára, melyet FX néven hoztak forgalomba és az ingyenes verzió on-line rendelési lehetőséget is kínál.[/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Egy magára valamit is adó képnézegetőnél alapkövetelmény a szerkesztő funkció, még ha csupán néhány területet érint is. A PicaJet v2.5 ebből a szempontból ad magára, hiszen egyszerű fotószerkesztésre is használható. Egy hete szó volt a szoftver főbb képességeiről. Ideje, hogy beleássuk magunkat az editor részbe. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A „beleásás” persze némileg túlzás, hiszen, ahogy a bevezetőben is szó volt róla, a PicaJet ezen a téren csak az alapvető képszerkesztő funkciókat nyújtja. Ezekben viszont nincs sok hiba. Ami kellhet, itt van. Az egyszerű szerkesztő eszközök a képnéző ablak alján lévő Szerkesztés gombbal csalogathatók elő. Megtalálható itt a 90 fokkal elforgatás (jobb és bal irányban), a vízszintes tükrözés, a képszéleket levágó körülnyírás, a világosságot befolyásoló fényerő/fluoreszencia, és az automatikus képjavítás ikonja.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Aki további, kissé komolyabb szerkesztő eszközökre vágyik az Eszközök/Képjavítás menüben, vagy a Ctrl+E billentyű kombinációval próbálkozhat, de hatásos lehet a képre jobb egérgombbal kattintani és felnyíló menüből kiválasztani a Képjavítás pontot. A megnyíló ablak nagy részét a bal oldalt lévő nézőkép tölti ki. Itt kísérhető figyelemmel a fotó változása a szerkesztés alatt. A nézőkép felett két jelölőgomb található „Előtte és utána”, valamint „Utána” felirattal. Szerepük egyszerű. Az „Előtte és utána” jelölővel kettéoszható a nézőkép mező, aminek egyik felén az eredeti képet, a másikon a módosított változatot látjuk. Így folyamatosan látható a beavatkozás eredménye. Az „Utána” jelölő hatására csak a módosított képváltozat látszik. Az ablak alján a 90 fokkal jobbra-balra forgatás és a nézet nagyító/kicsinyítő ikonok és kezelőszervek láthatók. A nézőkép 6 és 800% között nagyítható. Ez persze nem lesz hatással a kép méretére, csak a könnyebb szerkeszthetőséget segíti.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A képablak jobbján találhatók a szerkesztő funkciók, szám szerint 7 darab. Vegyük is alaposabban szemügyre őket! [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Fényerő/Kontraszt*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ezt a javítási lehetőséget választva az ablak jobb alsó részében két csúszka jelenik meg. Biztosan senkinek sem lesz meglepő, hogy a Fényerő és a Kontraszt szabályozható segítségükkel. +/- 100 értékek között állíthatók ezek a tulajdonságok. Az alapérték nulla. A fényerő csúszkát negatív irányba húzva csökken a kép világossága, pozitív irányban növekszik. Ugyanez igaz a kontrasztra is. Pofonegyszerű! A kezelők fölötti, lefelé mutató nyíllal az értékek visszaállíthatók az alapállapotba. Az Alkalmaz gomb végrehajtja a beállított változtatásokat a képen.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Színárnyalat/Telítettség*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A fotó színeit szabályozó részben három kezelő található: Színárnyalat/Telítettség/Fényerősség. A Színárnyalat állításával eltüntethető például a képre telepedő színfátyol. Az alábbi példafotón is jól látható, hogy enyhén zöldes árnyalatú. A színtelítettség csúszkát kissé balra húzva a színek inkább a kékek/lilák irányába változnak, és csökken a zöldes tónus. A telítettség csúszka a színek erősségének beállítására szolgál. Balra húzva akár teljesen színteleníthető is a kép, jobbra pedig erőteljesebb, teltebb színeket kapunk. Itt viszont vigyázni kell, mivel a túlzott telítettség ronthatja a kép minőségét, zavaró foltosodást (színzajt) hozhat elő. A Fényerősség csúszkával a színek állítása után esetleg elváltozott világosság korrigálható.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Körülnyírás*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A szegélyek levágásával kisebb méretre alakítható a fotó. Használatát néhány mondatban magyarázza is a szoftver, így nem kell különösebben részleteznünk. Nincs is mit. Lenyomott bal egérgombbal kijelölhető az a téglalap, amit meg szeretnénk őrizni a képből. Ennek mérete a szélein látható fogópontokkal utólag is állítható. A Körülnyírás gomb lenyomásakor a kijelölésen kívüli részek törlődnek a képről. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Szintek*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A Szintek parancs némileg komolyabb szerkesztő eszköz, mint az eddigiek, ezért némileg „bátrabb” felhasználóknak ajánlott. Hasonló a funkciója, mint az első két eszköznek együttvéve. Beállítható vele például a megfelelő kontraszt és a színárnyalat is. Négy színcsatorna állítható: piros, kék, zöld és RGB (ez az összes csatorna együttese). Alul egy hisztogram látható a kép árnyalateloszlásával. Ez alatt két kis nyíl, egy fekete és egy fehér jelképezi a kép sötét és világos tónusait. A nyilak a hisztogram belseje felé húzhatók. A fekete nyíl húzásával a sötét árnyalatok növekednek, a fehérnél pedig a világosak. Mindez az adott színcsatornára lesz igaz. RGB esetében a kontraszt javítható így hatásosan. A piros/kék/zöld csatornák esetében a csatornának megfelelő szín túlsúlya változtatható. Mindez leírva sokkal kacifántosabb, mint a gyakorlatban. Egy kevés kísérletezés és máris barátságosabb a dolog.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Élesítés/Elmosás*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Végtelenül egyszerű a dolgunk az Élesítés/Elmosás esetében. A kapott egyetlen csúszkát balra húzva a kép lágyabb, elmosottabb, míg jobbra tolva élesebb lesz. Az élesítés elég hatásosan működik, finoman alkalmazva egész jó hatásfokkal élesíti a kisebb részleteket is. Egy ennyire egyszerűen kezelhető eszköztől egy dicséretes.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Hatások*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A fura nevű Hatásoktól nem kell megijedni. Egyszerű képeffektekről van szó, amikkel színteleníthető, vagy mondjuk inverzé tehető a fotó. Hat lehetőség közül választhatunk: 
Nincs hatás – nem történik semmi a képpel.
Negatív – megfordítja a kép össze színét. 
Szépia – barnás, régies hangulatú színeket ad.
Szürkeárnyalatos – színtelenné teszi a fotót.
Fekete-fehér – csak az említett két szín érvényesül a képen. Kissé grafikai-szerű hatást ad.
Fehér-fekete – ugyanaz, mint az előző, csak fordítva.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Piros szem javítása*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A jól ismert, bosszantó „nyúlszemeket” tünteti el a vaku által megdelejezett fotóalany szeméből. Használatát itt is egy rövid leírás magyarázza. A pirosszem közepébe kell kattintanunk, majd a jobb oldali csúszkán beállítani a pirosságnak megfelelő méretű kör kijelölést. Ezen belül lesz hatása az effektnek, de ez már a szoftver dolga.[/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Forrás: *www.digiretus.hu*
[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 4)

*Fotózáshoz ingyenesen letölthető program: Cover Converter v1.8*

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ez az ügyes program annyira apró, hogy alighogy ráklikkeltem a letöltés gombra, már lent is volt. Jó példa arra, hogy nem csak a nagyméretű programok lehetnek hasznosak.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A Cover Converter tulajdonképpen egy nagyon egyszerű, de jól használható CD borítót kreáló program. Miért is jobb ez, mintha a Photoshopban vagy más programban készítenénk? Mert egyszerűbb és gyorsabb. Így még azoknak is ajánljuk, akik egyébként profik a Photoshopban. Ha már csak a programok megnyitási idejét számoljuk. Mire a Photoshop elindul, addigra ezzel a programmal már el is készítettük a CD-borítót. És még egy fontos szempont: ez a program teljesen ingyenes. Így azt javaslom, hogy töltsd le, és olvasás közben próbáld ki![/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Hóhó, de hiszen ez a program német! Nem baj, hiszen indítás után a Sprache(language) menüben át tudjuk kapcsolni angolra. Természetesen lehet, hogy valakinek inkább a német fog jobban tetszeni.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ne is vacakoljunk a kép betöltése menükkel. Akkor ugyan is vaktában kell keresgélni a képek között. E helyett a program egy nagyon jó válogatási lehetőséget ad. Az ablak bal oldalán a megszokott módon tudunk a könyvtárak között lapozni. A kiválasztott könyvtár tartalmát láthatjuk listában. Amint rákattintunk a fájlra, jobb oldalt azonnal láthatjuk, hogyan fog kinézni nyomtatáskor.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A program nem támogatja a kép megvágását. Helyette a képet betorzítja, hogy teljesen kitöltse a képet. Éppen ezért figyelnünk kell, milyen képet választunk, nehogy túlságosan eltorzuljon.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Természetesen azért a program nem hagy minket cserben itt sem. Amikor a képet kiválasztjuk, a jobb oldali nagy kép alatt kiírja, mennyire alkalmas a kép. És még színnel is megjelöli. A vörös színű képeket nem javasolja a program, mert túl nagy a torzulás. A narancssárga még jó lehet, de ez függ a kép tartalmától is. Pl. ha ember, állat vagy más élőlény van a képen, akkor a szemünk nagyon hamar észreveszi, ha a kép torzított. Ugyan ez igaz nagyon geometrikus alakzatoknál, pl. CD lemez esetén. Viszont más képek esetében ez talán nem feltűnő.
A zöld pedig az, melyiket nyugodtan használhatunk, hiszen a torzítás elenyésző. A torzítás mértékét a kép alatti "Multipler" szám mutatja. Minél kisebb, annál jobb.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Az ablak bal alsó részén láthatjuk, hogy a program elő lap vagy hátsó borítónak javasolja. Az előbb említett színeket itt is láthatjuk. Ugyan így itt tudjuk azt is meghatározni, hogy a képet melyik oldalon szeretnénk felhasználni.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ugyanitt találjuk az "automatic choice" gombot is. Ezt kapcsoljuk ki, mert különben a képünk könnyen nem oda kerül, ahova szeretnénk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Sajnos a program külön kezeli a képet és a szöveget. Egyben nem tudjuk őket kinyomtatni. Így ha a képpel elkészültünk, akkor a Print Picture gombra kattintva máris kinyomtatthatjuk a képet.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]A kép nyomtatása után, már csak a szöveget kell elkészíteni. Ehhez válasszuk az Edit menü Label Editor opcióját. Természetesen itt is külön a hátsó, és külön az első lapot szerkesztjük. Kicsit furcsa tulajdonsága a programnak, hogy ebben az ablakban már német és angol szavakkal is találkozhatunk. A Front Covert választva a címoldalt szerkeszthetjük. Sok állítási lehetőségünk nincs, de ez a "hátrány" pont előnyünkre lesz, hiszen nem kell a szöveg elhelyezésével szöszmötölni. A jobb oldali fehér téglalapon láthatjuk, mi hova kerül. Ha a borítót szerkesztjük, akkor ide a címet írhatjuk be. A Schriftgröße (angolul: size) pontba írhatjuk be a szöveg méretét. Alatta pedig a betűtípust választhatjuk.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha pedig a hátoldalt szerkesztjük (back-cover), akkor pedig a CD-n található dalokat írhatjuk fel. Erre szolgál a Title input. Itt beírhatjuk az énekest, a dal szövegét, és akár a dal hosszát is. Majd az Add gombbal máris a jobb oldalra kerül. Így gyorsan és könnyedén összeírhatjuk a CD tartalmát.[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ha elkészültünk a szöveggel, akkor a Save Label opcióval mentsük el, majd csukjuk be az ablakot, vagy a Label Drucken gombbal ki is nyomtathatjuk.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Ilyen egyszerű ez a kis program. Mindenkinek ajánljuk, akik nem akarnak a CD borítókészítéssel vesződni."[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Letöltés:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]http://mitglied.lycos.de/CManiacMx/data/programme/Cover-Converter_v181.exe[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]Forrás:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/CManiacMx/[/SIZE][/FONT] 

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]*Pi Tóth István*
Szoftver.hu[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Tisztítás -1. Gépek*

Egy ismerõsöm rémülten hívott fel a napokban, hogy mivel tudná megtisztítani a fényképezõgépét. Az történt ugyanis, hogy a nemrég vásárolt kamerával egy kis virágot szeretett volna lefényképezni, ám az objektív eleje a virágnak ütközött. A növényke rossz néven vehette a lökdösést, mert a frontlencsét alaposan teleszórta virágporral. Lássuk, hogyan lehet megelõzni a bajt, vagy elhárítani azt, ha már megtörtént.
Emlékszem, egy régi fotósújságban olvastam, hogy ha a gép beleesik a Balatonba, akkor ne hagyjuk a szutymákot beleszáradni, hanem tegyük egy vödör tiszta vízbe, s azonmód nedvesen vigyük a szervizbe. Ekkoriban még élt a pesti belvárosban az a mûszerész bácsi, aki szétszedte a lucskos Flektogont. Megtisztította, megszárította, összerakta, és optikai padon beállította. Lézere nem volt hozzá. Megtette egy konzervdoboz, benne villanykörte, az oldalán apró lyuk, a „mûcsillag”. Az eredmény tökéletes volt. De hol van már az a kis mûhely? Hol az aprólékos, precíz munka? 
A tapasztalat szerint a mai szervizekben az elvégzett tisztítás minõsége néha jó, máskor meg erõsen kifogásolható. Csak egy biztos: drága. Azt hiszem, akkor érdemes megkockáztatni, hogy „szakértõ” kezek végezzék a munkát, ha valóban lehetetlen a felszerelést kipucolni szétszedés nélkül. A többi esetben nyugodtan álljunk neki mi magunk. Megfelelõ anyagokkal és eszközökkel még véletlenül sem fogunk kárt okozni. Az igényesebb gyártók saját összeállítású tisztítókészletet kínálnak kameráikhoz. Az ilyenekben meg lehet bízni, viszont sok más áruházi termék sajnos teljesen használhatatlan. Például egy no-name, de a mellékelt képen látható Cokin-készlethez nagyon hasonló szettel egyszer nagyon ráfáztam. A tisztítófolyadék maszatokat hagyott. Legjobb, ha magunk válogatjuk össze tisztítófelszerelésünket. Az objektív és különösen a CCD tisztítása körül sokféle mítosz kering, pedig alapvetõen egyszerû, egy kis gyakorlattal ez is könnyen elvégezhetõ. Persze 100 százalékosan tiszta szenzor és objektív nem létezik. Ne is reméljük, hogy sikerül elérni a tökéletes tisztaság eszményi állapotát. Egy-két szösz, porszem mindig maradni fog.







* Cokin tisztítókészlet*​ 
*Tartsd tisztán a felszerelést!*
A kosz rendszerint nem közvetlenül kerül a gépbe, a lapka felületére, hanem több lépcsõben. A kosz elõször kívül telepszik meg a vázon, aztán a tüköraknában. Exponáláskor a tükör felcsapódása és a zár kinyílása után a légáramlás vagy a rázkódás hatására kerül a CCD-re. Az itt megtapadó szemcsék apró fekete maszatokat okoznak, ha szûk rekesszel fényképezünk. Az objektív lencséire lerakódott porszemek nem okoznak ilyen foltokat, csak szórják a fényt, és lágyítják a képet. Itt is jellemzõ, hogy a porszemek zöme elõbb a tubus külsõ felületén telepszik meg, s onnan jut az objektívbe. Nemcsak a frontlencse eleje lehet poros, a belsõ üvegfelületek is. Sok objektív hosszúsága változik élességállítás közben. Ezeknél a mozgó rész úgy viselkedik, mint egy dugattyú. Amikor a tubus összehúzódik, kinyomja a levegõt az objektív belsejébõl. Aztán amikor megnyúlik, beszívja a hézagokon a porszemekkel együtt. A belsõ lencsefelületeken megtelepedett szemcsék eltávolítása házilagos módszerekkel reménytelen. Meg kell elõzni a bajt!
A gépváz és az objektív szennyezõdésének fõ forrása a táskában felgyûlõ kosz és a környezetben szálló por. Az utóbbitól elég nehéz megvédeni a felszerelésünket, de a váz és a táska tisztán tartása egyszerû dolog. Kiadósabb terepi fotózás után ne legyünk restek kipakolni az egész szett-táskát, és kiporszívózni. A cipzárok mentén, a résekben rengeteg piszok tud összegyûlni. Magától értetõdõ, hogy az eszközöket zárt szekrényben kell tárolni. Tokokat, esetleg antisztatikus védõzacskót se restelljünk használni.
Szokás az objektívre egy UV-szûrõt csavarni a frontlencse védelmére. Fotós körökben megoszló a vélemény errõl a dologról. Vannak, akik esküsznek rá, hogy szükséges így védeni a lencsét a karcoktól. Mások úgy gondolják, hogy a fény útjába helyezett extra üvegfelület rontja a képminõséget, becsillanást, sõt életlenséget okozhat. Nos, a jobb minõségû UV-szûrõkön van bevonat, amely valamelyest csökkenti a becsillanás veszélyét, de ezen kívül a szûrõnek nem sok hatása van. Régen, amikor az objektívek lágyabb üvegbõl készültek, a bevonatuk – ha egyáltalán volt – sérülékeny rétegekbõl állt, és UV-érzékeny filmre fényképeztünk, hasznos volt a védõszûrõ. A modern objektívek nagyon kemény üvegbõl készülnek, alig lehet megkarcolni õket. A lencsék üvege, de még a bevonatok és a ragasztó is olyan, hogy nagyon kevés UV sugárzást enged át, így szûrni sem kell. Ráadásul a digitális gépek szenzorai nem UV-re, hanem a vörösre érzékenyek. Tehát a védõszûrõ az esetek nagy részében teljesen felesleges. Kivétel ez alól, amikor a környezet extrém mértékben poros, például egy motorversenyen. Vagy hegyi túra közben, amikor hasra eséssel is számolni kell. Vagy amikor esik az esõ, mert az objektívre fröccsenõ víz is nagyon zavaró. Ha fotózni akarunk, azonnal le kell törölni, s közben megeshet a baj. A cseppben éles szemcsék, szilárd szennyezõdések lehetnek. A rászáradó vízbõl is kiválhat olyan szennyezés, ami nagyon ragaszkodik a felülethez, vagy esetleg maró hatású. Személyes tapasztalatom, hogy az embereknek különös érzékük van az objektívre köhögni, tüsszögni, tehát tömegben sem árt vigyázni.

A portól és a cseppektõl való védelemre többféle megoldás kínálkozik. Idõsödõ operatõr barátom mesélte, hogy õ egyszer gumióvszert húzott a gépére e célból. Hááát... Mindenesetre a ma kapható síkosított termékek aligha alkalmasak erre a célra. A legegyszerûbb, helyszínen rögtönözhetõ megoldás egy nejlonzacskót húzni a gépre, és egy befõttesgumival rögzíteni a száját az objektív körül. Masszívabb megoldást képviselnek a víz alatti tokok. Némelyik cég, például az Ewa-Marine kínálatában akadnak olcsóbb, rugalmas PVC-tokok. Ezek lényegében erõs, zárható zacskók, amelyeken az objektív elõtt egy üveglap van. Nem is ajánlják õket búvárkodásra, inkább csak a felszín közelében, pl. szörfözéshez, vagy kishajóról vízbe ejtett kamera védelmére. Por és esõ ellen is kiváló védelmet nyújtanak. Áruk mérettõl függõen 40–250 euró között van.




​ *Egy olcsóbb víz alatti tok por- és esõvédõnek is használható*​ 
*Portalanítás*
A vázat, az objektívek külsejét érdemes rendszeresen letisztítani. A por és a szöszök egy porecsettel vagy kis kefével szárazon simán lejönnek. Akár a porszívót is bevethetjük, de csak alkalmas, finom szõrû, külön erre a célra rendszeresített kefés fejjel. 
Széles körben elterjedt tisztítóeszközök a pumpás ecsetek. A lencsék száraz tisztítására szokták használni õket, de lehet a váz apró zugait is pucolni velük. Arra azonban feltétlenül ügyeljünk, hogy a lencsetisztításra használt ecsettel semmi mást ne tisztítsunk. A gépváz sepregetése közben az ecset elzsírosodhat. Az ilyen ecsettel pedig nagyobb kárt teszünk az objektíven, mintha porosan hagytuk volna. A tükörakna kitisztítására a szõrös pumpa nem alkalmas, mert az ecset lecsökkenti a légnyomást, no meg szõrszálak hullhatnak a gép belsejébe.







* Egy ilyen pumpa mindig legyen az embernél*​ 
A sûrített levegõs palackok utazásnál is használhatók, könnyû és hatékony szerszámok, de nem árt vigyázni velük. A levegõ igen nagy nyomással távozik a palackból, és néha pár csepp nagyon hideg folyadékot is fúj a felületre. A hirtelen lehûléstõl az alkatrészek eldeformálódhatnak, a TFT kijelzõ üvege elpattanhat. A másik veszély, hogy a gyártáskor olaj kerülhet a palackba a kompresszorból, amit aztán a felületre köpköd tisztításnál. Vigyázzunk, hogy a palackból kijövõ anyag se a lencsékre, se a képérzékelõre ne kerüljön. A tükörakna tisztítására soha ne használjuk! Arra a legmegfelelõbb eszköz egy primitív kézi gumipumpa, szõrös ecset nélkül. Sajnos nálunk elég nehéz beszerezni, de mindössze pár száz forintért jól használható pumpát lehet kapni gyógyászatisegédeszköz-boltokban. A kisebbek fülfecskendõ néven futnak, a nagyobbakat körtefecskendõként kínálják. Nem részletezem, hogy mi célt szolgál, de ne lepõdjünk meg, ha furcsán néz az eladó, amikor válogatunk közöttük. 
*Ujjlenyomatok, zsírfoltok és más makacs jószágok*
A zsíros szennyezések eltávolítása nehezebb ügy. Egy-egy kis folt alkoholos törlõkendõvel eltávolítható. A makacsabb szennyezõdésekhez jól használhatók a számítástechnikai kereskedésekben kapható készülékház-tisztító folyadékok. Szerintem a legjobb ilyen tisztítószer a Multifoam hab. Kb. 4000 Ft egy palack, de kiadós adag, sokáig elegendõ. Közvetlenül a tisztítandó tárgyra lehet szórni, majd rövid hatásidõ után szárazra kell törölni. Nem folyik, nem hatol a készülék belsejébe, de ne használjuk olyan helyen, ahonnét nem tudjuk letörölni. Kényes helyeken úgy lehet használni, hogy egy törlõkendõre fújunk egy keveset, és a kendõvel visszük fel. Ugyancsak általánosan használható tisztítófolyadék az izopropil-alkohol, amit vegyszerboltban vagy gyógyszertárból szerezhetünk be. Ez is felületaktív anyag, akár a szappanok. Vízzel és zsírokkal is jól elegyedik, nagyon jól tisztít. Azonban nem árt vigyázni vele, mert gõze a levegõnél nehezebb, nagyobb koncentrációban mérgezõ és gyúlékony, ráadásul látható fény nélkül ég. Nagyobb tárgyak, állványok, ernyõk stb. lemosására jól bevált az alábbi keverék: 1 liter desztillált víz, 2 dl izopropil-alkohol és egy evõkanál (15 ml) folyékony mosogatószer.
Tisztításhoz csak mikroszálas törlõkendõt használjunk. Ha ilyen nincs, akkor egy agyonmosott pamutkendõ is megteszi. (Azért agyonmosott, mert akkor nem szöszöl annyira.) A papír zsebkendõket, konyhai papírtörlõket nagy ívben kerüljük! Szöszölnek, apró papírcafatokat hagynak maguk után, és karcolnak, mint a smirglipapír. A felületeket soha ne dörzsöljük, csak finoman töröljük. A dörzsöléstõl sok felület elektrosztatikusan töltõdik, és még több por és szösz ragad rá. És nagyon fontos, hogy elõbb portalanítsunk, aztán jöhet a folyadék meg a törlõkendõ. 
A kamera tisztítását mindig tiszta, gondosan letakarított asztalon végezzük. Arra is gondoljunk, akár tetszik, akár nem, hogy az egyik legnagyobb szennyezésforrás maga az ember. Soha ne hajoljunk a tükörakna fölé, pláne ha a zár nyitva van, mert mindig akad a hajunkban egy-két porszem, aminek éppen ilyenkor van kedve lepottyanni. Mindig tiszta kézzel dolgozzunk, sõt a kezünket is tisztítsuk meg egy kevés tisztítófolyadékkal, és töröljük szárazra. A tisztítószerek ugyanis a bõrzsírt és a kézápoló krémek maradványait oldják, és azok így sokkal jobban átkerülnek a tisztított felületre, mintha szárazon tapintanánk meg azt. Az optikai elemek felületeit soha ne érintsük meg! Az ujjlenyomat nehezen távolítható el. Ráadásul savas, ezért érzékeny felületeken maradandó nyomot okozhat. A por és a nedvesség együttes hatására makacs filmréteg alakulhat ki. Szájjal soha ne fújjunk a poros felületekre, mert szinte biztos, hogy lélegzetünk nedvessége kicsapódik, és a porral bevonatot képez. A bepárásodott felületeket mikroszálas kendõvel óvatosan töröljük szárazra, mert a nedves por csiszoló hatású lehet! 
Az elektromos érintkezõk tisztítására durva radírceruzát vagy elektronikai tisztítóceruzát (Spotclean) használjunk, ami gyorsan és nyom nélkül szárad. A kontaktustisztító spray-ket kerüljük, mert ezek között sok olyan van, ami vezetõ bevonatot képez a felületen. Egy autó akkusarujánál ez hasznos, de a digitális kamera érzékeny elektronikájára végzetes lehet. Az átlagosnál kicsit drágább, de bátran használható tisztítószer a Kontakt Chemie Tuner 600, amit nagyfrekvenciás készülékek, érzékeny precíziós áramkörök lemosására és tisztítására találtak ki.

Sümegi András

Forrás: www.fotovilag.hu
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Tisztítás -2. Szenzor, objektív*

* Cikkünkben a kényes részek kerülnek terítékre, amikhez csak akkor nyúlunk, ha muszáj!!!*

<script language="javascript" src="http://www.fotovilag.hu/js/webaudit.js" type="text/javascript"></script> <script language="JavaScript"> <!-- document.write('<!-- Medián WebAudit Digitális Fotó Magazin fotovilag.hu 1/2 -->



'); //--> </script><!-- Medián WebAudit Digitális Fotó Magazin fotovilag.hu 1/2 -->



<noscript><!-- Medián WebAudit Digitális Fotó Magazin fotovilag.hu 1/2 -->



</noscript> *Lencsetisztítás *
Tökéletesen tiszta, pormentes objektív nincs. Egy-két porszem mindig lesz a lencséken, de ezek nem sok vizet zavarnak. Aki nem hiszi, bátran végezze el a következõ kísérletet. Fogjon egy öntapadós post-it címkét, tépjen le egy pár milliméteres darabkát a tapadós részbõl, és ragassza fel a frontlencsére. Készítsen néhány felvételt, és nézze meg, mi történik. Nem fog látni semmit! No, hát ezért nem kell kétségbe esni, ha van egy-két porszem a lencséken. A túlzásba vitt sikálással inkább kárt okozunk, mint hasznot, nem is beszélve az elpazarolt drága tisztítószerekrõl. Persze van egy ésszerû határ, amikor venni kell a fáradságot, és le kell takarítani a port. A földet, esõcseppeket, nyálat, ujjlenyomatokat és más hasonló szennyezéseket viszont minél hamarább le kell takarítani, mert ezek kémiailag is aktívak. A bõrzsír például savas, és némelyik lencsebevonatot megmarja.
A lencsetisztítás elsõ lépése a nagyobb porszemek eltávolítása, légpumpával vagy finom porecsettel. A sûrített levegõs palackokkal kapcsolatos veszélyekrõl már írtunk. Objektív tisztításához inkább ne használjuk õket, vagy csak garantált minõségû, nedvességmentes gyártmányt. Azonban ilyenkor is hagyjuk a palack tartalmát álló helyzetben ülepedni pár órát használat elõtt, továbbá mielõtt a lencsére fújunk vele, fújjunk egy kicsit másfele, hogy a csõben maradt szennyezést, kondenzátumot kifúvassuk. Porecsetbõl is csak olyannal dolgozzunk, amit semmi másra nem használunk. Fontos, hogy az ecset szõre tiszta legyen, ezért tárolásnál húzzunk rá védõkupakot, vagy tartsuk külön tokban, zacskóban.







*Legegyszerûbb tisztítóeszközök objektívhez: gumilabda, izo-propil-alkohol, törlõkendõ*​

Az üveg törölgetésére régen a finom szarvasbõr törlõkendõ volt divatban. Csak a valódi szarvasbõr jöhet számításba, a mûanyag utánzatok nem. Hátránya, hogy idõvel sajnos megkeményedik és porlik. Manapság sokkal jobb tisztítóanyagok kaphatók. Portalanítás után tiszta izo-propil-alkohollal nedvesített, finom, jó minõségû, mikroszálas objektívtörlõ kendõvel lehet a makacsabb foltokat lemosni. A legjobb lencsetisztító eszköz a LensPen. Ez egy ceruza alakú szerszám, az egyik végében kitolható ecsettel, a másik végén tisztítófejjel. A lényeg a tisztítófej, ami kis gumírozott tappancs grafitbevonattal. Az ujjlenyomatokat és más piszkot simán le lehet vele törölni, anélkül, hogy a kényes bevonatot megsértenénk. Az eszközt szárazon kell használni, nedves felületet ne sikáljunk vele. A LensPen kupakjában van egy kis tisztítószerrel átitatott szivacsdarabka. Ezzel lehet a kissé már megfáradt szerszámot felújítani. Egyszerûen rányomjuk a kupakot, és megtekerjük rajta.







*LensPen – kényelemes, gyors, hatékony, és a szett-táskában is elfér*​








*A pacákat, ujjlenyomatokat körkörös mozdulatokkal letöröljük*​

*Beépített szenzortisztító funkciók*
A cserélhetõ objektíves digitális fényképezõgépek elterjedésével egyidejûen a fotósoknak szembesülniük kellett a CCD-tisztítás problémájával is. A filmes gépeknél is fontos volt a tisztaság, de nem volt eget verõ kérdés. A filmen minden egyes képkoca csak addig tartózkodik a kapuban, amíg el nem exponáljuk. A felületére került porszemeket a film mint egy szállítószalag továbbviszi, nem halmozódnak fel. Ha nem kerülnek nagy, durva szemcsék vagy szöszök a gépbe, akkor nincs igazán gond. A félvezetõ érzékelõlapka viszont mindig a gépben marad, s a rátelepülõ szennyezés is ott lesz, amíg le nem takarítjuk róla. Jelenlétérõl könnyû megbizonyosodni. Készítsünk egy felvételt a lehetõ legszûkebb rekesszel és életlenre állított objektívvel egy homogén fehér felületrõl. A képet töltsük be Photoshopba, és a Szintek eszközzel a hisztogramot húzzuk szét. A képen apró, 30–50 pixel átmérõjû pöttyöket, esetleg szálakat, nagyobb foltokat fogunk látni. Ezek a szenzor elõtt lévõ szûrõ üvegfelületére letapadt szennyezõdések árnyékai. Nyitott blendénél annyira elmosódik a képük, hogy akár észre sem vesszük õket. Néhány porszem nyoma a Photoshop javítóecsetjével könnyen eltüntethetõ. A kamera tisztításának csak akkor érdemes nekiállni, ha már kifejezetten zavaró a jelenlétük, és a digitális retusálás túl kényelmetlen. 





​  *Az Olympus SSWF szûrõje a CCD elõtt*​ 




​ *A Canon 400D tisztítóberendezése*​ 
A tisztítást legegyszerûbben, leggyorsabban és legolcsóbban a kamera saját tisztítófunkciójával lehet elvégezni. Már persze, ha van ilyen. Sajnos azonban a legtöbb gépen nincs. Furcsa mód kezdetben a gyártók egyáltalán nem foglalkoztak ezzel a problémával. A gépvázba épített tisztítórendszerek csak az utóbbi idõben kezdenek elterjedni. Elõször az Olympus E–1-ben jelent meg egy ultrahangos tisztító, amely aztán bekerült az E-sorozat többi modelljébe is. A rendszer lelke a Supersonic Wave Filter (SSWF szûrõ), amely egy átlátszó hártya a szenzor elõtt. Tisztításkor a hártyát rezgésbe hozzák, ami hullámzó mozgása közben ledobja magáról a szennyezõdéseket. Bár ez is ultrahangos eljárás, mûködése alapvetõen más, mint a folyadékfürdõs ultrahangos tisztítóberendezéseké, amik sokkal hatékonyabbak, csak éppen kameratisztításra nem valók. A Panasonic a LUMIX DMC–L1-nél vezette be ugyanezt a rendszert. A SONY DSLR–A100 megoldása kissé eltér az Olympusétól. Nem építettek be sem külön szûrõt, sem külön rezgetõrendszert. A CCD elõtti üvegszûrõ felületét antisztatikus bevonattal látták el, a rezgetést pedig a képstabilizátor rendszere végzi, ami a teljes szenzorszerelvényt mozgatja. Az Olympus és a Sony után a Canon is elkezdte saját tisztítórendszerének kifejlesztését. A 400D az infravörös szûrõt rázza egy piezoelektromos rezgetõvel. Ezenkívül a szûrõ antisztatikus bevonatot kapott, és van egy digitális porszûrõ funkció is a makacsabb szennyezõdések képének utólagos, szoftveres eltávolítására. Ezek a tisztítási módszerek ugyan nem adnak 100 százalékos eredményt, de sok esetben elegendõek. Nélkülük nem marad más lehetõség, mint szervizbe vinni a koszos gépet, vagy a kézi tisztítás otthon.

*Nézzünk a tükörakna mélyére!*
A CCD- vagy CMOS-tisztítás azonban nem ördöngösség. Tulajdonképpen nem is a szenzort tisztítjuk, hanem az elõtte elhelyezkedõ szûrõt, vagyis egy üvegfelületet. A kereskedelemben kapható tisztítóeszközök közül a Green Clean nevûvel egész jól el lehet boldogulni otthon is. Ára nem több, mint amennyiért a szerviz elvégezné a munkát, viszont többszöri tisztításra elegendõ. 
A munkához keressünk egy tiszta, jól megvilágított helyet. Teljesen pormentes környezet nincs, otthon pedig még csak megközelíteni sem lehet a laboratóriumi tisztaságot, de tegyük meg, amit lehet. Az asztalról pakoljunk el mindent, ami felesleges, és takarítsuk le. Kerüljük a kárpitok, szõnyegek társaságát, mert a szöszök szállnak belõlük. Ha szükséges, a helyiségben takarítsunk össze, porszívózzunk ki, de órákkal a munka megkezdése elõtt, hogy a szálló por leülepedhessen. 
Mielõtt nekiesünk a szenzornak, haladjunk sorjában. A piszok nem a szenzoron terem, hanem kívülrõl vándorol oda. Általában elõbb a tüköraknába kerül, ott telepszik le. Exponáláskor a felcsapódó tükör keltette légáramlás és a rezgések hatására újra vándorútra kel, majd a nyitott záron át jut az érzékelõ felületére. Hiába tisztítjuk meg tehát a szenzort, ha a váz belseje szennyezett, elõbb-utóbb újra poros lesz. A tisztítást a tüköraknával kell kezdeni. A portalanítás eszközeirõl elõzõ lapszámunkban már írtunk. A tükörakna kitakarításához legjobb az ott említett tiszta, kézi gumipumpa. Fordítsuk a gépet szájával lefelé, és alulról fújkáljuk ki a belsejébõl a port. Kicsit vandálnak tûnõ módszer a porszívó, de nekem bevált. Jó erõsen meg kell fogni a csõ végét, úgy, hogy a kezünkkel a bajonett szélén megtámaszkodunk. A porszívócsõ csak kb. félig takarja a nyílást. A csõvel a tüköraknába benyúlni nem szabad! A tükörakna tisztítását a szenzortól függetlenül, gyakrabban is elvégezhetjük. Ha az objektíveket is tisztán tartjuk, akkor ezzel lassítható a szenzor porosodása. Fontos megjegyezni, hogy azok a porszemek, amelyek a keresõben látszanak, nem az érzékelõn, hanem a mattüvegen vannak. Ezeket csak lefújkálni szabad, törölni, dörzsölni nem. Oldószert pedig végképp nem szabad használni, mert a mattüveg, nevével ellentétben, ma már mûanyagból van. A rajta lévõ kosz soha nem kerül a képre, ezért nem kell túlerõltetni a tisztítását.





​ *Szenzortisztítás elõtt egy gumipumpával fújkáljuk ki a tüköraknát!*​ 
*Szenzortisztítás szárazon*
Amikor a váz és a tükörakna tiszta, jöhet maga a képérzékelõ. Itt két veszéllyel kell számolni. A kisebb, hogy a tisztítóeszközzel több koszt viszünk fel, mint amennyit leszedünk. A nagyobb, hogy egy porszemmel megkarcoljuk az üveget. A kereskedelemben többféle törlõt, porecsetet lehet kapni. A magam részérõl soha nem volt bizodalmam ezekhez. A porecsetekkel a legnagyobb baj, hogy tárolás vagy használat közben beszennyezõdhetnek, és ezt a szennyezõdést késõbb felkenjük az üvegre velük. A száraz törlésnél a karcolás veszélye igen nagy, ezért az egyszer használatos száraz törlõpálcikákat és kendõket is felejtsük el. A fültisztító pálcikát és a hasonló ötleteket pedig még említeni sem merem. A biztonságos és eredményes munka érdekében a tisztítást két fázisban végezzük. Elõször a durva porszemeket távolítjuk el légáramlás segítségével, a szenzor érintése nélkül. Ha szükség van nedves tisztításra, akkor azt csak ez után végezzük el. Így elkerülhetjük a legnagyobb veszélyt, azt, hogy egy porszemmel megkarcoljuk az üveget. 
A mûvelethez felcsapjuk a tükröt, és kinyitjuk a zárat.
Ezt a kamera Sensor Cleaning funkciója teszi lehetõvé. Alaposan olvassuk el a kézikönyv kapcsolódó részét, és tartsuk be az utasításokat! Fontos, hogy a kamera akkumulátora teljesen fel legyen töltve, mert az áramellátás megszûnése esetén a zár magától becsukódik, és a tükör leesik, ami nagyon kellemetlen, sõt végzetes lehet, ha közben a tüköraknában matatunk. A Sensor Cleaning funkciót csak a tényleges tisztítás megkezdésekor kapcsoljuk be, és igyekezzünk a lehetõ legrövidebb ideig nyitva tartani a zárat. Elõbb készítsük ki az összes szükséges felszerelést, tanulmányozzuk át az összes leírást, s csak aztán álljunk neki. Nem árt, ha a korábban elkészített felvétel is kéznél van, hogy tudjuk, mégis merre keressük a nagyobb porszemeket. Ügyeljük rá, hogy az érzékelõ felületén a kép fordított állású! Vigyázzunk az elektrosztatikus feltöltõdésekkel is, mert hatásuk végzetes lehet az elektronikára. Származhatnak a környezetbõl, elsõsorban mûszálas ruhákból, de a szenzor dörzsölése is kiválthatja a feltöltõdést. 







*Próbafelvétel tisztítás elõtt*​

Legegyszerûbb lefújkálni a nagyobb porszemeket a felületrõl. A közönséges sûrített levegõs palackokat sürgõsen felejtsük el. Egyrészt elõfordul, hogy a palackba olaj kerül, ami pacát okoz az érzékelõn. Másrészt erõsen hûtik a felületet, és a lecsapódó vízpára a porral ragacsos masszát képezhet. A porszemek lefújkálására most is használhatjuk a gumipumpát, ugyanúgy, mint a tüköraknánál. Nem éppen hatékony, de olcsó és biztonságos. Nagy csodát ne várjunk! Egy kis fújkálás után ellenõrizzük az eredményt egy tesztképen, s ha megfelel, akkor készen is vagyunk.
Komolyabb tisztításhoz érdemes megfelelõ felszerelést beszerezni. A kereskedelemben nálunk kapható termékek közül a legjobb választás a Green Clean Sensor Cleaning System nevû tisztítókészlet. A csomagban találunk egy sûrített levegõs palackot, amivel azonban nem fújni, hanem szívni fogunk. A palackhoz kell csatlakoztatni a vákuumfejet, amelyhez a szívócsõ kapcsolódik. A vákuumfej kiömlõ nyílására egy porszûrõt kell felszerelni. E nélkül ne használjuk a készüléket, mert a légáramban nagy sebességgel kirepülõ szemcsék sérülést okozhatnak. A palackot úgy helyezzük el, hogy a kiáramló gáz ne zavarja a munkát, és ne vágódjon az arcunkba. A szívócsõ végére kerül a porszippantó fej. Ez egy kis mûanyag csõ, a végén szilikongumival. Steril csomagolásban több darab is van a készletben. Csak használat elõtt bontsuk ki, és soha ne érintsük meg a trombitaszerûen kiszélesedõ végét! 







*Green Clean összeszerelve*​

Használat közben a szippantófejet tartsuk a felület fölé kb. 1 mm távolságban. A palack szakaszos mûködtetésével szívjuk le a porszemeket. Ne nyomjuk folyamatosan, mert akkor nagyon lehûl, sok gáz fogy, de a szívás ereje csökken. Elvben nem történhet semmi baj, ha a fejjel véletlenül a lapkához érünk, de azért ezt lehetõleg kerüljük el. Soha nem szabad a fejet oldalirányban húzkodni az üvegen, mert az ott lévõ porszemekkel megkarcolhatjuk a felületet. Ha egy kis darabot leszívtunk, emeljük fel a szippantót, vigyük egy újabb részre, és ott engedjük le ismét. Így haladjunk vele foltról foltra. Porszívózás után ismételjük meg a tesztképet. Vizsgáljuk meg, jó lett-e az eredmény. Ha nem, akkor folytassuk a szippantózást. Sajnos a Green Cleannek vannak hibái is. A gyártó több figyelmet szentelhetett volna az ergonómiai szempontoknak és a kivitelezés minõségének. A szívócsõnek elég rossz a fogása, csúszkál az ember kezében. Kell egy kis gyakorlat a használatához. A vákuumfej csak némi erõlködés után ment rá a palackra, szerintem most sem ül rendesen a helyén. A szívócsõ kicsit rövid, és könnyen kiesik a vákuumfejbõl.







*Tapogató mozdulatokkal járjuk végig a szenzort, és szippantsuk le a porszemeket!*​

*Nedves tisztítás*
Nedves tisztításba csak akkor fogjunk, ha különösen makacs és jelentõs szennyezésre akadunk, és csakis a porszívás után végezzük. A mûvelethez fektessük a hátára a gépet. A tisztításhoz pontosan olyan széles törlõpálcika (swab) szükséges, mint a szenzor. Külön törlõ kapható az APS méretû és a fullframe szenzorokhoz. Az nyilvánvaló, hogy a szélesebb swab nem jó a kisebb szenzorhoz, de a kisebb sem jó a nagyobb felületû érzékelõhöz, mert a széle mentén csíkot hagy. Ugyanez igaz a kisebb törlõtamponokra, pálcikákra, szivacsokra, amiket egyes gyártók kínálnak. Szenzort tisztítani csak olyan swabbel lehet, ami a teljes szélességet lefedi, és egy húzással végig lehet törölni a felületet. Különben az ember csak tologatja a koszt. A Photographic Solutions Inc. Sensor Swab nevû népszerû termékéhez az Eclipse nevû tisztítófolyadék is szükséges. Ez lényegében nagy tisztaságú metanol. Gyorsan párolog, és mérgezõ. Egy-két csepp kell a swab élére a megfelelõ tisztításhoz. A túl kevés folyadék nem jó, mert a swab törlés közben megszárad, és csak csiszoljuk vele az üveget. A túl sok is árthat, mert szétfolyik, és kárt tehet a többi szerkezeti elemben. A benedvesített swabet finoman az érzékelõre nyomjuk a szélénél, majd egy határozott mozdulattal végighúzzuk a felületen. A mûveletet a swab másik oldalával is meg lehet ismételni, ha újra benedvesítjük, de többször használni nem szabad, mert a beleragadt porszemek karcolhatnak. Sikálni, dörzsölni nem szabad az üveget. 







*Sensor Swab nedves tisztításhoz*​

Pár darab tisztítópálcika a Green Clean nagyobbik kiszerelésének dobozában is van. Elvben ezzel a Sensor Cleanerrel egyszerûbb dolgozni, mert nem kell a nedvesítéssel foglalkozni. Külön nedves és egy száraz törlõpálcikát találunk a csomagban. Elõször az elõáztatott szivacsos törlõvel (wet foam swab) kell végighúzni a felületet. A benne lévõ nedvesség feloldja a szennyezõdést. Aztán a száraz törlõvel (dry sweeper) le kell törölni a piszkot. Ezeket is egyetlen határozott húzással használjuk! Nem kell rányomni a szenzorra, elég finoman áttörölni. A nedves swab nem olyan széles és lapos, mint a korábban említett Sensor Swab, hanem egy tömpe kis tampon. A rajta lévõ törlõfolyadék lassabban szárad, mint az Eclipse. Ez még nem lenne baj. A hiba ott van, hogy a száraz törlõ nem más, mint egy kis lapos nyélre tekert törlõkendõ, ami sajnos szöszöl, különösen amikor a CCD körüli szerelvényekhez ér. Használatakor kellemetlen tapasztalatokat szereztem. A leporszívózott, már majdnem tiszta szenzor tele lett nedves szösszel, amit aztán csak újabb swabokkal sikerült leszedni. Pár darab elfogyott, mire visszajutottam oda, ahonnét elkezdtem. A GreenClean swabjeit nem ajánlom szenzortisztításra. Használjuk továbbra is a Photographic Solutions Inc. kék-piros dobozos cuccát.







*Green Clean nedves és száraz törlõ*​







*Elõbb a nedves swabbel megtisztítjuk, aztán a szárazzal lehúzzuk*​

A mûvelet elvégzése után lépjünk ki a Sensor Cleaning módból, illetve kapcsoljuk ki, majd újra be a kamerát. Ismét tesztfelvétellel ellenõrizzük az eredményt. Nem baj, ha néhány porszem marad. Tökéletesen tiszta soha nem lesz az érzékelõ, de elég, ha a pöttyök nem zavaróak. Gondoljunk bele, hogy a filmen is akad néhány porszem, a nagyítógép üvegén lévõkrõl meg ne is beszéljünk.







*Sajnos ez szöszöl*​






*Az eredmény nem tökéletes, de a javulás jelentõs*​

Sümegi András​ 


*A cikkben említett eszközök*
Tisztítókendõ, folyadék és ecset gumilabdával készletben: kb. 1500–2000 Ft
LensPen (www.lenspen.com ) kb. 3000 Ft 
Green Clean (www.green-clean.at) 
Sensor Cleaning System kb. 15 000 Ft
Photographic Solutions Inc. (www.photosol.com) 
Sensor Swab 12 db-os csomag kb. 17 000 Ft, 
Eclipse tisztítófolyadék kb. 6000 Ft


*FONTOS:*
*Figyelem! Szenzortisztítást csak saját felelõsségére végezzen! Az érzékelõ érintése a gyári garancia elvesztésével járhat. A cikk írója és a weboldal semmilyen felelõsséget nem vállal a cikkben ismertetett módszerek használatából származó esetleges közvetlen vagy közvetett károkért.

**Forrás: www.fotovilag.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Kiállítás ajánló: Németh György: Erdély fényei 2007. Február 13-ig.*

*Kolta Galéria* Budapest V. Ferenciek tere 7-8. 
III. Lépcsőház II. emelet


Megtekinthető: munkanapokon 10.00 – 17.00 óráig


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Kiállítás ajánló: Kurucz Attila: Az én világom 2007. Március 6-ig.*

*




*

A miskolci Ifjúsági és Szabadidő Ház fotógalériája tisztelettel meghívja Önt
és barátait 2007. február 9.-én 17 órára Kurucz Attila "Az én világom" című fotókiállításának megnyitására.
A kiállítást megnyitja: Csépányi-Fürjes László.
A megnyitón közreműködik Fukk Attila - basszusgitár és Tímár Krisztián - gitár.


*Ifjúsági és Szabadidő Ház fotógalériája*
Miskolc, Győri kapu 27.


A kiállítás megtekinthető hétköznap 9.00-19.00 óráig 
szombaton 9.00-13.00 óráig


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Az USB csatlakozás*

Nap, mint nap használjuk, így töltjük át képeinket, ezen át csatlakoztatjuk a nyomtatónkat és még sok más eszközünket a számítógéphez. Cikkünkben az USB-ről olvashatók a legfontosabb tudnivalók. 

<script language="javascript" src="http://www.fotovilag.hu/js/webaudit.js" type="text/javascript"></script> <script language="JavaScript"> <!-- document.write('<!-- Medián WebAudit Digitális Fotó Magazin fotovilag.hu 1/2 -->http://audit.median.hu/cgi-bin/track...39;+same+''); //--> </script><!-- Medián WebAudit Digitális Fotó Magazin fotovilag.hu 1/2 -->http://audit.median.hu/cgi-bin/[email protected]=1024x768*Egy kis történelem*
A régebbi számítógépeken általában csak kétféle csatlakozást találunk a külsõ perifériák számára. A párhuzamos portra a nyomtatót, a jellemzõen két darab soros portra az egeret és a modemet csatlakoztathatjuk. Nagy mennyiségû adat átvitelénél korlátot jelentett a soros port maximálisan 115 Kb/s (Kilobit/másodperc) sebessége, és az eszközök telepítése is problémát okozhatott a felhasználóknak. A 90-es évek elején-közepén ezért egy teljesen új csatlakozást kezdtek kifejleszteni. Az USB (Universal Serial Bus) névre hallgató szabvány számos újdonságot tartalmazott. Az adatok a hagyományos soros porténál jóval nagyobb, 12 Mb/s (Megabit/másodperc) sebességgel áramlanak. Az eddigi 2-3 egység helyett 5-10 perifériát is csatlakoztathatunk a számítógéphez. 1998 szeptemberében jelent meg az USB 1.1 szabvány, amely már széles körben elterjedt. A hardvergyártók hamar ráálltak az új csatlakozású eszközök gyártására, az USB elindult hódító útján. 2001-ben jelent meg az USB 2.0 szabvány, amely, nagyobb, 480 Mb/s adatátviteli sebességet engedélyez az eszközök számára. 

*Az USB 2.0*
Az új szabvány legfontosabb tulajdonsága, hogy visszafelé kompatibilis elõdjével. Egy USB 1.1-es periféria is mûködik USB 2.0-ás porton, és az új, nagy sebességû csatlakozóra is rárakhatjuk régebbi eszközeinket. Természetesen mindkét esetben csak az USB 1.1 szabvány szerinti sebességgel folyik az adatátvitel. Az USB 2.0 elõnyeinek kihasználásához az összes egységünknek új szabvány szerintinek kell lennie. A 40-szeresére növelt átviteli sebesség sok olyan eszköz számára is megnyitotta az USB világot, amelyek eddig csak FireWire vagy SCSI felületen át csatlakozhattak a számítógéphez. A 480 Mb/s már elegendõ pl. videójelek átviteléhez vagy nagy sebességû CD és DVD írók mûködtetéséhez. Az USB 2.0 nem váltotta le teljesen a lassabb, 1.1-es szabványt, ugyanis a billentyûzetek számára például továbbra is tökéletesen megfelel a lassabb adatátviteli sebesség. 







*USB 2.0 kártya*​

*USB aljzat a számítógépen*
A 1.1-es szabvány tömeges elterjedése óta szinte minden alaplap- és számítógépgyártó felszereli termékeit USB csatlakozással, a ma vásárolt számítógépeken szinte kivétel nélkül megtaláljuk ezeket. A régebbi gépeknél a hátoldalon van a jellemzõen 2-4 db aljzat, a modernebb számítógépházaknak már a frontoldalán is találunk csatlakozást. Ha gépünk nem rendelkezik USB aljzattal, akkor egy pár ezer forintos kártya beszerzésével és beszerelésével megoldhatjuk a problémát. Ha van a gépünkön USB 1.1 aljzat, de nagyobb adatátviteli sebességet szeretnénk, szintén egy néhány ezer forintos USB 2.0 kártya vásárlása a megoldás. A számítógépeken általában 2-4 USB aljzat található. Fontos tudni, hogy a Windows 95 elsõ változatai még egyáltalán nem támogatják az USB-t. Ha 95-ös Windowsunk újabb kiadású, verziószáma 4.03.1212, vagy annál magasabb, akkor néhány fájl telepítésével alapszintû USB támogatással ruházhatjuk fel rendszerünket. Az USB perifériák megbízható mûködtetéséhez viszont ajánlott legalább a Windows 98SE, de leginkább a Windows XP operációs rendszer.

*Csatlakozók, kábelek, HUB-ok*
Az USB egységeken három különbözõ csatlakozótípus található. A vezérlõoldalon (számítógépen) mindig „A” típusú, az eszközökön (nyomtató, CD író stb.) mindig „B” típusú aljzat található. A kis méretû eszközök, pl. digitális fényképezõgépek és mobiltelefonok számára kifejlesztették a „Mini B” típusú csatlakozót is. Ezek közé „A”-„B”, vagy „A”-„Mini B” kábel csatlakoztatható. Mivel a csatlakozók formája egymástól eltérõ, lehetetlen rosszul, vagy összecserélve bedugni õket. Természetesen akadnak olyan készülékek is, amelyeken speciális csatlakozás található. Kártyaolvasók csatlakoztatásához jól jönnek a hosszabbító kábelek is, amelyek egyik végén egy „A anya” másik végén egy „A apa” dugó van. 







*Egymás mellett a „B”, az „A” és a „mini B” típusú csatlakozók.*​
Fontos, hogy a kábel hossza maximum 5 méter lehet. Hosszabb kábel használata esetén csökkenhet az átviteli sebesség, szélsõséges esetben teljesen meg is szakadhat a kapcsolat. Ha nagyobb távolságra akarjuk az USB kábelt vezetni, be kell szerezni egy ún. repeatert, amely „félúton” felerõsíti, és továbbítja a jeleket. Egy USB portra egy HUB segítségével több eszköz is csatlakoztatható. Az USB HUB egyik irányban a számítógéphez csatlakozik, másik irányban jellemzõen 4-6 különféle készülék köthetõ rá. Ilyenkor természetesen az adatátviteli sebesség megosztódik a készülékek között. A szabvány elvileg 127 eszközt enged egy vezérlõegységre csatlakoztatni. A gyártók a legkülönfélébb perifériákba is beépítik a HUB-okat, így a monitoron vagy a billentyûzeten is találhatunk USB csatlakozást.
*Az eszköz csatlakoztatása*
Az USB egyik legfontosabb jellemzõje, hogy az egységek mûködés közben csatlakoztathatók vagy távolíthatók el a számítógéprõl. A kis áramfelvételû eszközök (kártyaolvasó, pendrive stb.), nem igényelnek külön áramforrást, a mûködésükhöz szükséges energiát az USB portról nyerik. (Létezik pl. USB-rõl mûködõ lámpa is, amely a számítógép mögötti kábelrengeteg rendezgetésekor lehet hasznos.) A nyomtatókhoz vagy CD írókhoz már külön tápegység szükséges. Ha egy eszköz meghajtó programját egyszer már feltelepítettük, a következõ csatlakoztatáskor az operációs rendszer megismeri azt, így néhány másodperc elteltével már használatba is vehetjük. 







*Az USB HUB segítségével több egységet csatlakoztathatunk*​
Ha az operációs rendszer gyárilag rendelkezik az adott meghajtó programmal, nincs is szükség telepítésre. Ha számítógépünk USB portjaira és az azokhoz csatlakoztatott eszközökre vagyunk kíváncsiak, nyissuk meg a Sajátgép (jobb klikk) – Tulajdonságok – Hardver – Eszközkezelõ ablakot. A Nézet menübõl válasszuk a kapcsolódás szerinti megjelenítést. A fa ágait kinyitogatva elõbb megjelennek az USB vezérlõk, majd a hozzájuk kapcsolt perifériák.

*Fényképezõgépek csatlakoztatása*
A fényképezõgépek általános esetben az ún. „Mass Storage” protokoll szerint kommunikálnak a számítógéppel. A csatlakozatás után a számítógép felismeri a fényképezõgépet, és a kártyaolvasókhoz vagy pendrive-okhoz hasonlóan egy meghajtó betûjelet rendel a kártyához. Windows XP operációs rendszerhez nem szükséges telepítés, a csatlakoztatás után azonnal használatba vehetjük az új egységet. 






*„mini B” típusú aljzat a fényképezõgépen*​
Ha már minden mûködik, az Eszközkezelõ ablakban tiltsuk le minden eltávolítható USB adattárolónk írási gyorsítótárját. Az „Optimalizálás gyors eltávolításra” négyzet beikszelése után így nem kell a kihúzás elõtt mindig a „Hardver biztonságos eltávolítása” gombra kattintani. Sok fényképezõgépen az adatátviteli protokollt át lehet kapcsolni PTP-re (Picture Transfer Protocol). Ezt kifejezetten képek átvitelére fejlesztették ki. Ilyenkor csatlakoztatás hatására automatikusan elindulhat a fényképezõgéphez mellékelt program, így pl. beavatkozás nélkül is áttöltheti képeinket. Ha fényképezõgépet és nyomtatót közvetlenül kapcsolunk össze USB kábel segítségével, akkor is PTP protokollal történik a képek közvetlen nyomtatása. 







*A számítógép USB konfigurációja az eszközkezelõben*​

*Ha nem mûködik…*
Az USB egység csatlakoztatása után elõfordulhat, hogy nem történik semmi, nem tudjuk használatba venni pl. a kártyaolvasónkat. Sajnos, mint a legtöbb széles körben alkalmazott számítástechnikai szabvány esetében, itt is elõfordulnak kisebb inkompatibilitások. A legtöbb probléma szoftveres eredetû. Ilyenkor az Eszközkezelõben próbálkozzunk az USB perifériák vagy az összes USB egység eltávolításával. A számítógép ilyenkor újra felismeri az eszközöket, és újratelepíti a driver programokat. A gyártók honlapján mindig a legfrissebb meghajtó programot találjuk, amelyek telepítése szintén megoldás lehet a problémára. Ha ezek nem segítenek, elképzelhetõ, hogy a hardveres inkompatibilitás okozza a bajt. Ez fõként régebbi egységek esetében fordulhat elõ, ilyenkor a megoldást csak egy másik egység vagy másik vezérlõkártya beszerzése jelenti. 







*Ma a legegyszerûbb adathordozó eszköz az USB stick, más néven Pen Drive*​

*Néhány hasznos webcím*
www.usb.org
www.linux-usb.org
www.apple.com/usb
www.lvr.com/usb.htm
www.everythingusb.com
www.usbman.com

Szita Péter


Forrás: *www.fotovilag.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Alapozó: Digitális fényképezés 1.*

<bevezeto>Öt megapixel, tízszeres optikai zoom és a többi technikai csoda még kevés ahhoz, hogy az embert egyből fotóművésszé varázsolja. Tetszik, nem tetszik, meg kell tanulni a fotózás alapfogásait. </bevezeto>



Amikor még mindenki filmre fényképezett, magától értetődő volt, hogy a fotózáshoz szükség van némi szakértelemre. Aki tehát kicsit is többre vágyott az egyszerű családi képeknél, az beleásta magát a fényképezés szakirodalmába, és felvértezte magát a szükséges alapismeretekkel. Manapság viszont sok ember úgy ad ki komoly összegeket egy jó digitális fényképezőgépre, hogy magáról a fotózásról semmit sem tud. Meglepően sokakban él az a tévhit, hogy a digitális kamerákkal könnyebb dolgozni, mint a hagyományos, 35 milliméteres tükörreflexes fényképezőgépekkel, holott a legjobb digitális fényképezőgépek használata pontosan ugyanolyan felkészültséget igényel, mint a tekercsfilmes kameráké. De legyünk igazságosak: nemcsak a felhasználók hibásak, hanem a szaklapok is, amelyek nem jeleskednek a digitális fényképezést övező illúziók eloszlatásában, és kevés segítséget nyújtanak ahhoz, hogy a felhasználók megszerezhessék a nélkülözhetetlen alapismereteket. Cikkünkben ezt a hiányt igyekszünk pótolni, és összefoglaljuk mindazt, amit tudni kell ahhoz, hogy digitális fényképezőgépünkkel jó minőségű felvételeket készítsünk. 
<table align="center" height="24" width="505"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>
*Hogyan dolgozik a digitális fényképezőgép?*

A digitális fényképezőgép használata ugyanolyan ügyességet és képzettséget igényel, mint a hagyományos fényképezőgépé, noha a két eszköz nem pontosan ugyanolyan módon készíti el a képeket. A két technikában azonban több a közös vonás, mint hinnénk.
A hagyományos fényképezőgép egy könnyű kis doboz, amelynek elején van az objektív, hátuljában pedig a film. Az objektív lencséi a filmre fókuszálják a fényt, a zár pedig megakadályozza, hogy a kép elkészítése előtt fény érje a nyersanyagot. A mechanika lehetővé teszi a film továbbítását, valamint a rekesz és az expozíciós idő beállítását.
Az egyetlen kényes pont a kereső. Egyszerűbb fényképezőgépekben külön lencsék szolgálnak a kereső számára, amely ily módon csak megközelítőleg mutatja ugyanazt a képet, amit az objektív a filmre vetít. A jobb minőségű tükörreflexes fényképezőgépek a keresőben látható kép előállításához is a főlencséket használják, így pontosan ugyanazt a képet látjuk a keresőben, ami a filmre exponálódik, és azt is jól meg tudjuk ítélni, hogy mi kerül a kép fókuszába. 
A digitális fényképezőgépek alapvető alkatrészei ugyanazok, mint a hagyományos kamerákéi, az egyetlen lényeges különbség, hogy a film helyén töltéscsatolt áramkör (angol rövidítéssel: CCD) található. A CCD pixelek tömegeként érzékeli a képet, a kapcsolódó elektronika pedig kiolvassa a pixelek színét, és a kiolvasott értékeket elraktározza a memóriában.
A legegyszerűbb digitális fényképezőgépekben a memória be van huzalozva a kamerába, a drágábbakban a képek kivehető memóriakártyákon - lényegében tehát digitális filmen - tárolódnak. Ha a lehető legjobb minőségre törekszünk, akkor tömörítetlen formában kell elraktároznunk a képeket, ha pedig azt szeretnénk, hogy minél több kép férjen el a lemezen, akkor tömöríthetjük a felvételeket.
A fényképezőgépek többfajta "sűrítési" módot kínálnak, így rajtunk múlik, hogy a minőségi és mennyiségi szempontok közül melyiket részesítjük előnyben. Az egyszerűbb hagyományos fényképezőgépekhez hasonlóan az olcsó digitális kamerákban is külön kereső van, a drágábbak az egyaknás technikát használják. Sok digitális fényképezőgépet keresőként használható folyadékkristályos képernyővel is felszerelik.
A folyadékkristályos kereső nagyjából ugyanazokat az előnyöket nyújtja, mint a jobb tekercsfilmes gépek keresője, de kicsinyke méretei miatt nem pontosan látható rajta, milyen lesz a kép. A digitális fényképezőgépek másik sajátossága, hogy a kép beállításakor gyakorta teljesen nyitva van a rekesz, ami világos, tiszta képet eredményez a keresőben, de nem segíti annak megítélését, hogy pontosan mi kerül a fókuszba.
*Nyílás (apertúra)*
A nyílás (apertúra) az objektív még éles képalkotásra használható legnagyobb átmérője. Ezt az átmérőt azonban csökkenthetjük a fényrekesz (blende) szűkítésével, és ezáltal precízen szabályozhatjuk az objektíven keresztül bejutó fény mennyiségét. A rekesz nagyságát számok jelzik: 2, 3,5... 16, 22 - az első szám az objektív teljes fényerejét mutatja (a fényerő az objektív gyújtótávolságának és a nyílásnak a hányadosa), a többi pedig a rekesz szűkítésével módosított fényerőt. Minél nagyobb tehát a rekeszszám, annál kisebb a relatív nyílás, amin a fény bejuthat.
A rekesz méretétől függ a mélységélesség, vagyis az, hogy az élesre állított objektum előtt és mögött milyen távolságig lesznek a tárgyak élesek a képen. A blende szűkítésével nő a mélységélesség, nyitásával pedig csökken: minél nagyobb rekeszszámot állítunk be, annál szélesebb mélységi tartományban lesz éles a felvételünk.
*Megvilágítási idő*
A megvilágítási (zár-) idő szabja meg, hogy a fény mennyi ideig áradhat be a lencsén, így értéke döntően meghatározza az expozíciót. 
A záridő általában 1/1000 másodperctől néhány másodpercig terjedhet, és beállításától függ, hogy a mozgó objektumok elmosódottak lesznek-e a képen, vagy élesek. Hosszú expozíciós idő esetén a mozgó tárgyak elmozdulhatnak, és a kamera rázkódása is gondokat okozhat. Rövid expozíciós idővel pedig akár egy vízesés vízcseppjeit is "megfagyaszthatjuk" a levegőben.


<table style="width: 483px; height: 160px;" align="center" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="483"> <tbody><tr> <td>



</td> <td>



</td> </tr> </tbody></table>
A bal oldali kép 1/15 másodperces záridővel készült, ennek következtében az autók egy része erősen bemozdult. Ilyen hosszú expozíciós idő esetén a kéz remegése miatt az egész kép hajlamos a bemozdulásra, hacsak nem helyezzük a fényképezőgépet állványra.

A jobb oldali kép sokkal kisebb zársebességgel (1/125 másodperccel) készült. A kép kompozíciója ugyan nem tökéletes, de szempontunkból most lényegesebb, hogy a járművek viszonylag élesek rajta *Érzékenység*
Bár a digitális fényképezőgépekben nincs film, érdemes néhány szót ejteni a 35 milliméteres fényképezőgépek filmérzékenységéről. Ez azt méri, hogy a film milyen gyorsan reagál a fényre. Ha egy fényképész tudja, hogy gyenge fényben kell dolgoznia, érzékeny filmet tesz a kamerájába. 
Az érzékenységet ISO számmal mérik, értéke 64 és 400 közé esik. A nagy érzékenységű film hátránya, hogy képe szemcsésebb, a finom részleteket kevésbé jeleníti meg. A digitális fényképezőgépekben nincs film, de jó néhány típus ennek ellenére lehetővé teszi, hogy szabályozzuk a CCD érzékenységét, mégpedig - a filmmel ellentétben - akár felvételről felvételre. Akárcsak a hagyományos nyersanyag esetében, az érzékenység növelése itt is csökkenti a képminőséget, viszont egyfajta puha, meleg hangulatot kölcsönözhet a fotónak.

*Móray Gábor

**Forrás: www.origo.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Alapozó: Digitális fényképezés 2.*

<bevezeto>A jó kép készítéséhez nélkülözhetetlen a helyes beállítások megtalálása. Digitális fotózással foglalkozó sorozatunk második része az expozíció, a gyújtótávolság és a fókusz fogalmait részletezi.</bevezeto>

*Az expozíció beállítása*

<table align="center"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>



A helyesen exponált kép se nem túl sötét, se nem világos. A helyes expozíciót a megvilágítási idő és a rekesz megfelelő beállításával érhetjük el. A gyakorlatban e két érték többfajta kombinációja is helyes expozíciót biztosít. Mivel azonban a rekesz nagysága kihat a mélységélességre, a megvilágítási idő pedig megszabja, hogy a mozgó tárgyak mennyire mosódnak el a képen, a különféle kombinációk eltérő eredményt adnak. Vegyünk egy példát: 1/1000 másodperc 2,8-as rekesszel, 1/500 másodperc 4-es rekesszel, 1/125 másodperc 5,6-os rekesszel, 1/60 másodperc 8-as rekesszel, 1/30 másodperc 11-es rekesszel, valamint 1/15 másodperc 16-os rekesszel egyaránt helyes expozíciót eredményezhet, ám a képek gyökeresen különbözni fognak egymástól. Ha 1/1000 másodpercet és 2,8-as blendét választunk, kis mélységélességű, de azon belül borotvaéles képet kapunk, míg 1/15 másodperccel és 16-os blendével a kép elő- és hátterében is minden éles lesz - helyesebben lenne, ha a kamera beremegésétől el nem mozdulnának a tárgyak. 
A legtöbb fényképezőgép a fotós dolgát megkönnyítendő különféle automatikus expozíciós lehetőségeket kínál. A rekeszprioritási módban mi választjuk meg a rekeszszámot, és a kamera automatikusan beállítja hozzá a megvilágítási időt. Az időprioritási módban a záridőt választjuk ki, és a kamera ehhez állítja hozzá a blendét. A programozott automatikus módban pedig néhány ökölszabálytól függően az időt és a blendét is a kamera állítja be. Ez a megoldás helyes expozíciót garantál, de szűk teret ad a kreativitásnak.
A legtöbb fényképezőgép lehetővé teszi, hogy felülbíráljuk az automatikusan kiválasztott értékeket, és túl- vagy alulexponáljuk a képet. Ennek első ránézésre nincs sok értelme, de jól jöhet, ha a kamera automatikáját megzavarják a körülmények. Erről később még részletesen szólunk.

*Gyújtótávolság *
A fókusz- vagy gyújtótávolság az objektív jellemzője, és meghatározza, hogy az objektív milyen mértékben nagyítja fel a jelenetet. Az olcsó digitális fényképezőgépeken a gyújtótávolságot nem változtathatjuk. A drágább gépek már lehetőséget adnak zoomolásra, vagyis a fókusztávolság csökkentésére és növelésére, a professzionális kamerák pedig az objektív cseréjét is megengedik.
A digitális fényképezőgépek gyújtótávolságát általában a 35 milliméteres kamerákéval ekvivalens értékben adják meg, mivel a legtöbb felhasználó ezeket a fényképezőgépeket szokta meg. A tényleges fókusztávolság rövidebb a 35 milliméteres gépekénél, mivel a CCD kisebb, mint a 35 milliméteres film.
Az 50 milliméteres fókusztávolságú objektív se nem nagyítja, se nem kicsinyíti a képet. Az ennél nagyobb fókusztávolságú objektívek felnagyítják a tárgyakat, de szűkebb mezőt tesznek beláthatóvá (a teleobjektíveket kis látószögű lencséknek is nevezik), a kisebb gyújtótávolságú objektívek pedig kicsinyítenek, de szélesebb sávot mutatnak meg (emiatt nagy látószögű objektíveknek hívják őket).
Vigyáznunk kell arra, hogy a fókusztávolság változtatásával a perspektívát is módosítjuk. A nagy látószögű objektív mélységben kitágítja a perspektívát, a kis látószögű összenyomja. Bizonyos fényképezőgépek az optikai zoom mellett - vagy helyett - digitálisat is tartalmaznak. Ilyenkor zoomolásnál nem a fókusztávolság, csak a pixelek változnak, és a kép egyre inkább képpontjaira esik szét.


<table style="width: 478px; height: 163px;" align="center" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="478"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" valign="top">



</td> <td align="center" valign="top">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table>
A zoomolás erősen befolyásolja a fotó "térszerkezetét". A bal oldali kép hosszú gyújtótávolsággal (teleobjektívvel készül), a jobb oldalinál a fotós közelebb ment a témához, és rövid gyújtótávolságot állított be. A központi képelem ugyanakkorának látszik, de a jobb oldali fotón a perspektíva jóval tágasabb, a háttérben lévő objektumok (ház, autók) sokkal távolabbinak tűnnek, mint a kis látószögű beállítással készült fotón. 

*Fókusz*
A fókusz az a távolság, amelyből a tárgyak élesen jelennek meg a képen. Az olcsó digitális kamerák fix fókusszal rendelkeznek, és a kis apertúrának köszönhetően nagy a mélységélességük, így minden olyan objektum éles a felvételen, amely egy megadott távolságon túl helyezkedik el.
A fejlettebb kamerák autofókuszosak, drágább masináknál pedig az élességállítás kézzel is módosítható. Mint később látni fogjuk, az autofókusz könnyen becsapható. Minden objektívhez tartozik egy minimális távolság, amelyen belül már nem lehet élesre állítani a képet.
Említettük korábban, hogy a kész fotón nemcsak az a tárgy lesz éles, amelyre ráfókuszáltunk, hanem azok is, amelyek előtte és mögötte bizonyos távolságon belül helyezkednek el. Ennek a sávnak a szélessége a rekesz nagyságától függ. Ha egy 50 milliméteres gyújtótávolságú objektívvel öt méterre fókuszálunk, és 16-os rekeszt állítunk be, három métertől a végtelenig minden tárgy éles lesz. Ha nyitjuk a blendét, és 4-es rekeszt állítunk be, az éles sáv a négy és nyolc méter közötti tartományra szűkül le.
A mélységélesség különösen kicsi abban az esetben, ha közeli tárgyat fotózunk, vagy teleobjektívet használunk. Fontos azonban hangsúlyozni, hogy nem kell mindig a maximális mélységélességre törekednünk. Portrék esetében kifejezetten hasznára válik a képnek a kis mélységélesség, mert a modell így "leválik" a háttérről, és a háttér mellékes részletei nem vonják el a néző figyelmét a valódi témáról.

*Móray Gábor

**Forrás: www.origo.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hír: Tinta nélkül nyomtat a miniprinter*

Egy amerikai cég kutatói megtalálták a módját annak, miként lehet fotókat és dokumentumokat tinta nélkül kinyomtatni. Megoldásuk segítségével akár zsebben hordozható méretű printereket is lehet majd gyártani.
A Zink cég az instant előhívható filmes fényképezőiről ismert Polaroiddal közösen dolgozott ki egy új technológiát, ami lehetővé teszi a szöveg mellett fotók nyomtatását is tintapatronok alkalmazása nélkül. Az újításnak köszönhetően a zsebben hordható eszközöket, például fényképezőket vagy PDA-kat nyomtatási funkcióval is fel lehet vértezni. A megoldás márkaneve a Zero ink (vagyis nulla tinta) kifejezésből adódik, s hasonló ötleten alapul, mint a Polaroid régi instant fényképezőgépei.





*Nyomtatni is tud a digitális kamera*​ *A papírba rejtik a tintát*
A nyomtatási megoldás alapkövét egy speciális, a gyártó által szabadalmaztatott fotópapír képezi. Bár első látásra hagyományos lapnak tűnik, felületére színtelen festékkristályokat rögzítenek három rétegben, melyeket egy védőréteg óv a külső behatásoktól. A Zink nyomtatót sosem kell újratölteni, mivel nem is bocsát ki tintát, csupán hőt, amely aktiválja a speciális papír felületébe ágyazott kristályokat.
A színek aktiválásához minden réteg esetében eltérő időtartamú és hőfokú melegítésre van szükség, amelynek hatására az egyik réteg kristályai sárga, a másikéi vörös, a harmadikéi pedig kék színűre váltanak. Az egyes képpontok színeit így lehet kikeverni, a végeredmény pedig egy jó minőségű, időálló papírnyomat - ígérik a fejlesztők. 






*A bluetoothos zsebprinter*​ *Egyelőre minifotókat nyomtat*
Wendy Caswell, a fejlesztő cég vezetőjének közlése szerint az első Zink-nyomtatót tartalmazó termékek még az idén megjelennek. Ezek egyike egy Bluetooth és PictBridge szabványokat támogató, zsebre vágható printer, a másik pedig egy 7 megapixeles digitális fényképező lesz. Mindkét termék 2x3 colos, vagyis 5x7,6 centiméteres nyomatokat tud majd készíteni, s a mobil nyomtató várhatóan 20 ezer, a digitális kamera pedig 40 ezer forintnak megfelelő összegért lesz majd kapható. A Zink-fotópapírokat százasával tervezik piacra dobni, egy csomag 20 dollárba, vagyis nagyjából négyezer forintba fog kerülni.

Forrás: *www.origo.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezés - Felhasználási lehetőségek Móricz Attilától*

Forrás: *www.mek.oszk.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezőgép útmutató*

Majdnem minden, amit tudni akarsz a digitális fényképezőgépekről... de nem merted megkérdezni.
Az utóbbi évek, s így az idei nyár egyik slágerterméke a digitális fényképezőgép. Apró csemeték kattintgatnak ujjongva az állatkertben minden egyes bundás jószág láttán, frissen serdült fiatalemberek csempészik be a strandra mobillal egybenőtt digitális ketyeréiket, hogy további gyöngyszemekkel gazdagítsák bikinifotó-gyűjteményüket, vagy éppen komoly úriemberek húzzák elő öltönyük belső zsebéből az elsőre elegáns cigarettatárcának tetsző apró készüléket. A digitális fényképezőgép tehát divatcikk lett, hovatovább státusszimbólum. A vásárlás terén még tanácstalan olvasóinknak egy összefoglaló cikk keretében próbálunk segítséget nyújtani. 

Célunk inkább a kezdő, a digitális fotózással most ismerkedő olvasóknak szánt segítség, így tehát ahol lehet, mellőztük a szakmai nyelvezetet. Nem törekedtünk a fotótechnikai alapismeretek átfogó leírására, hiszen ezzel a témával vaskos könyvek foglalkoznak, hogy is vetemedhet ilyesmire egy vékony cikk? 
Egy kitalált digitális fényképezőgépet kreáltunk, elneveztük Digicamera XY1-nek, és képzelt tulajdonságokkal ruháztuk fel. A gép tulajdonságait a jól ismert táblázatos formában látod, ahogy például egy digitális fényképezőgépekkel foglalkozó tesztoldal vagy webshop oldalain. Ha valamely tulajdonság jelentése nem világos számodra, csak kattints a tulajdonság nevére, és részletesebb leírást, esetleg fényképes magyarázatot kapsz!
A gép márkája
Amennyiben lehetséges, válasszunk a fotózás vagy a digitális fényképezőgép gyártás terén ismert - és elismert - cég termékei közül! A noname gépek legtöbbször csak hangzatos reklámanyaguk alapján látszanak jobbnak, a gyakorlatban kevésbé jól használhatók, gyakran egyszerű webkamerát próbálnak fényképezőgépként eladni. Amennyiben az általunk megcélzott összegért - vagy némileg többért - találunk márkás gépet, válasszuk inkább azt!
Ilyen gépek, a teljesség igénye nélkül: Sony, Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Fujifilm, Konica-Minolta, Kodak, Pentax, Ricoh, Sigma, Sanyo, Kyocera, Panasonic komolyabb modelljei, Hewlett Packard komolyabb modelljei.

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezőgép útmutató II.*

*A gép formátuma*



 
_Ultrakompakt:_ A legkisebb, zsebben könnyen hordható gépek kategóriája. Előnyük a kis méret és súly adta kényelem. Hátrányuk, hogy sok esetben képességeik terén is elmaradnak az átlagtól, és a kis méretből adódóan használatuk néha kényelmetlen. Egyszerű hobbi- és amatőr használatra többnyire megfelelőek.
_Kompakt:_ A digitális fényképezőgépek legszélesebb kategóriája, minden olyan, viszonylag kis méretű gép ide sorolható, amely egymagában sokféle fotós feladatra alkalmas. Előnyük a relatíve kis méret és súly, valamint a széleskörű használhatóság, hátrányuk a későbbi korlátozott bővíthetőség. Egyszerűbb modelljeik hobbi- és élményfotózásra, komolyabb modelljeik igényesebb amatőrfotózásra kiválóak lehetnek.
_SLR-like:_ tükörreflexes kinézetű. Meglehetősen erőltetett kategória. Az olyan, kompakt csoportba tartozó, formára komolyabb gépeket sorolják ide, amik a tükörreflexes gépek kialakítására, külsejére emlékeztetnek. Nem jelent feltétlenül komoly tudású gépet is, de a legtöbbet tudó kompakt gépek ide sorolhatók. Jelesebb modelljeik az igényes amatőrök kedvelt eszközei, de ha valakit behatóbban érdekel a fotózás, akár kezdőgépként is megfelelő lehet.
_Bridge:_ jelenleg nincs forgalomban ilyen gép. Egyfajta átmenet a komolyabb kompakt és a tükörreflexes (SLR) gépek között. Pl. a "tükörreflexes" keresővel ellátott Olympus Camedia E-10, ami azonban komolyabb társaitól eltérően nem cserélhető objektíves.
_Tükörreflexes (D-SLR, vagy DSLR):_ a tükörreflexes keresővel ellátott, cserélhető objektíves digitális gépek csoportja. (DSLR = Digital Single Lens Reflex). Általában profi fotósok, vagy a fotózás iránt érdeklődő komoly amatőrök használják. Előnye az igény szerinti szabad bővíthetőség, megannyi kiegészítővel és objektívvel. Hátránya a mérete és a súlya, valamint az ára.
A gépváz anyaga
A gép külső borításának anyaga. Legtöbb esetben műanyag, de sok gép váza nem korrodálódó, könnyű fém (pl. alumínium, magnézium). A fémváz amellett, hogy elegánsabb, várhatóan tartósabb is, viszont megdrágítja a gépet (azonos kategóriájú gépek fémvázzal drágábbak), és jobban reagál a külső hőmérséklet változásaira. Ez nyáron előny, mert a gép könnyebben lehűl, télen viszont kellemetlen lehet kesztyű nélkül a jéghideg fémváz fogása.
A műanyagváz esetén nem kell feltétlenül fürdőszobai szappantartónk minőségére gondolni. Általában komolyabb szilárdságú műanyagokat használnak erre a célra.
Képérzékelő típusa
Legtöbbször a CCD, SuperCCD, vagy CMOS megjelölésekkel találkozunk. A legelterjedtebb jelenleg a CCD képérzékelős gépek csoportja. SuperCCD-t csak a Fujifilm gépeiben találunk, ez a cég saját fejlesztésű érzékelője. Nevének hangzatosságával ellentétben nem jelent feltétlenül jobb választást. Csak ez alapján ne döntsünk! Amennyiben nem drága, tükörreflexes gépet vásárolunk, a CMOS érzékelős gépeket lehetőleg kerüljük, mert a legolcsóbb és legrosszabb minőségű gépekbe raknak ilyen érzékelőt!
Szenzorhelyek száma
A képérzékelőn található érzékelőhelyek száma. Nem sokat mond számunkra vásárlás során.
Effektív pixelek száma



A képalkotásban résztvevő tényleges képpontszám, milliószorosát megapixelnek hívjuk. Példánkban a 3,9 millió pixel 4 megapixeles gépet jelent. Ez talán a digitális fényképezőgépek köznyelvben is legismertebb jellemzője, azonban ne tekintsük a választásnál legfőbb szempontnak! A megapixelszám nem jelent automatikusan jobb képminőséget, csak nagyobb képméretet, ami természetesen magával hozhatja a jobb minőséget is, de ez a jellemző inkább mennyiségi, mint minőségi adat. Élmény- és hobbifotózásra válasszunk 2-3 megapixeles gépet. 

Egy 2 megapixeles gép képe monitoron tökéletes nagyságban érvényesül, papírképre nagyítva pedig akár 10x15-ös (képeslap) méretben is kiváló fotót kaphatunk. Egy 3 megapixeles gép ajánlott nagyíthatósága papírképre 13x18 cm. Természetesen ennél nagyobb papírképen is jól mutathat fotónk. Amennyiben nem csupán amatőr felhasználásra szeretnénk gépet, vagy képeinket nagy méretű papíron szeretnénk látni úgy 4-5-6 megapixeles gépet válasszunk.



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezőgép útmutató III.*

*Képméret*
A gép által készíthető fotók hosszabb és rövidebb oldalának szorzata, pixelben megadva (pl. 2272x1704 pixel, ami egyenlő 3,9 megapixellel). Ha több értéket látunk, akkor ezen képméretek közül választhatunk a gép menüjéből.


*Képarány*
A készíthető fotó oldalainak aránya. Példánk esetén 2272:1704 = 4:3. A digitális gépek többsége 4:3 képaránnyal dolgozik. Ez monitorunk képaránya is, így azon jobban érvényesül. Vannak gépek melyeknél választható a 3:2-es hagyományos fotó-képarány is, és a digitális tükörreflexes gépek általában csak 3:2 képarányban dolgoznak. Az értéknek a fotók papírra nagyításakor lehet jelentősége. A laborok nagy része hagyományos 3:2 képarányban dolgozik (pl. 15x10 cm-es papírkép), de léteznek már olyan laborok is, amik a digitális 4:3 képaránynak megfelelő papírképet nagyítanak. Amennyiben nem találunk ilyen helyet és gépünk 4:3-os képeket készít, az sem nagy probléma, mivel bármely egyszerű fotószerkesztő programmala a kívánt méretre vághatjuk a fotót. De még enélkül sem dől össze a világ. Amennyiben a kép alsó és felső szegélyén nincs fontos képelem, úgy válasszunk úgynevezett "fill" nagyítást, így képünk kitölti a papíméretet, de alul-fölül lemarad egy kis szegély. Ha fontos a kép egésze, kérjünk a laborban "fit" nagyítást, így egész fotónk a papíron lesz, viszont a kép oldalainál vékony fehér szegély marad, amit otthon levághatunk, ha zavaró.


*Érzékenység*
Gépünk fényérzékenységét jelöli, filmes mértékegységgel (ISO) számolva. A gépek többsége ISO 100 érzékenységet használ, ezt tekintsük alap érzékenységnek! Sok gépen lehetőség van ennél az értéknél nagyobb vagy kisebb érzékenység beállítására is. Ha kisebb érzékenységet állítunk(tegyük fel ISO 50-et), úgy tisztább, kevesebb zajt (zavaró "mákosodást") tartalmazó fotót kapunk, de hosszabb ideig kell exponálnunk, hogy a kép kellően világos legyen. Alacsony érzékenység használata kellően világos, napsütéses helyen javasolt. Ha belső térben, vagy sötétebb helyen szeretnénk fotózni, akkor célszerű nagyobb érzékenységet (ISO 200, 400, 800 stb.) választani, mert így gépünk rövidebb idő alatt exponál és például a gépet kézben tartva sem rontja a fotót kezünk remegése, illetve a mozgó fotótémánk nem mozdul el ennyi idő alatt. A nagyobb érzékenység viszont rontja képeink minőségét. Zajos, "mákos" fotókat kaphatunk eredményül, melynek mértéke az érzékenység nagyságától is függ.


*Zoom nagylátószögnél, zoom tele-állásban*
A példánkban látott 35 mm, a zoomtartomány alsó értékét jelöli, a 105 mm pedig a zoom felső határát. A zoomtartomány nagyságát könnyen kiszámíthatjuk, ha a nagyobb milliméter értéket elosztjuk a kisebbel. Ez esetünkben 105/35 = 3. Tehát gépünk 3x-os zoomra képes. Ez azonban csak felületes adat, aki további részleteket szeretne megtudni, olvassa tovább ezt a részt!
Tehát a zoom két végpontját a legkisebb és az elérhető legnagyobb gyújtótávolság határozza meg. Ezt milliméterben számoljuk. A gyújtótávolság a gyakorlatban azt mutatja meg nekünk, hogy gépünk objektívje milyen széles szögben lát. Alapobjektívnek az 50 mm-es gyújtótávolságú objektíveket tekintjük. Minél kisebb a gyújtótávolság, az objektív annál nagyobb területet képes befogni. Az érték minél nagyobb, annál keskenyebb területet fog be, de annál messzebbre is lát. A befogott szöget látószögnek nevezzük. 50 mm alatti érték esetén nagylátószögről beszélhetünk, az 50 mm-nél nagyobb tartományban dolgozó objektívet teleobjektívnek hívjuk. A digitális fényképezőgépek esetén a könnyebb átszámíthatóság érdekében az előzőekben írt, filmes értékekkel számolunk, holott objektívjeik nagyon kis gyújtótávolságon dolgoznak. Egyszerűbb, olcsóbb digitális fényképezőknél, vagy a tükörreflexes gépek egyes cserélhető objektívjeinél találkozhatunk fix gyújtótávolság értékkel is, például 38 mm. Ebben az esetben fix objektívről beszélünk, ami nem rendelkezik zoom lehetőséggel és mindig ugyanazt a méretű a képmezőt fogja be. Lássuk példánkat!
Példagépünk jelen esetben 35 mm-es (hagyományos filmes) értéknek megfelelő (nagy)látószöget ad. Ez a szög, kb. vízszintesen 54,4 fok, de az átszámításába most hosszadalmas lenne belemennünk. A 35 mm-es érték kb. a kompakt digitális gépek átlagos értéke. Ha az induló érték ennél kisebb, akkor gépünkkel nagyobb területet tudunk lefényképezni. Ez például kisebb belső helységben jöhet jól, vagy, ha nagy a rokonságunk és szeretnénk, ha mindenki a képen lenne. Néhány digitális gép akár 28 mm-nek megfelelő látószöget is adhat. Amennyiben fontos a nagyobb terület befogása, pl. épületfotónál, vagy nagyobb embercsoport, tárgy, viszonylag közelről való fotózásánál, úgy inkább ilyen értéknek megfelelő gépet keressünk. A nagylátószög hátránya a viszonylag komoly képtorzítás lehet.

A másik véglet a zoomobjektív teletartománya. Ez esetünkben 105 mm, ami az előző (35 mm) érték háromszorosa, tehát 3x-os zoomot jelöl. Sokkal kisebb látószöget ad, kb. 19,4 fokosat, de így messzebb is ellátunk a segítségével. A 100 mm körüli tartomány kiválóan alkalmas pl. portrék készítésére.
Láthatjuk, hogy kizárólag a zoom nagyságának figyelembevétele tévútra vezethet minket. Mindig keressük meg hozzá a gyújtótávolság értékeket, hogy megbecsülhessük az objektív által befogható képterület nagyságát, a látószöget is! Egy 38-380 mm közötti, és egy 28-280 mm gyújtótávolság között dolgozó gép is 10x-es zoomra képes, használatukban mégis jelentős eltérések lehetnek. Az első gép alapesetben (38 mm) kisebb látószöget ad, így pl. belső terek fotózására kevésbé alkalmas, végállásban (380 mm) azonban messzebbre láthatunk vele, így pl. vadon élő madarak fotózására alkalmasabb lehet. A második gép pedig alapban (28 mm) nyújt jobb látószöget, így pl. épületfotózásnál nagyobb sikereket érhetünk el vele.




 
A gépek nagy része 2-3x-os zoomal szerelt. Ez tökéletesen elég lehet minden hétköznapi fotóstéma megörökítésére. Nagy szabadságot ad nekünk a képkivágás helyes megválasztásában. Nagyobb zoomos gépet csak extra igények esetén válasszunk, például, ha természetben szeretnénk állatfotókat készíteni, bár ennek sikeréhez még nem feltétlen garancia a nagy zoom. A nagy zoommal kapcsolatban azonban két dolgot vegyünk figyelembe. Egyrészt a nagyítással együtt minden esetben a képminőség is romlik, , bár ez a minőségromlás hobbi szinten még elfogadható képet jelent. Másrészt a zoom növelésével fokozottan növekszik a kezünk természetes remegése által keltett "berázásveszély", melynek végeredménye az életlen kép. Ez sosem a gép hibája, hanem a fotósé, főként ha nagy zoomal gyengébb fényviszonyok között akart fotózni. Félhomályban, szobabelsőben, este lehetőleg kerüljük a nagy zoom használatát!
Lehetőségünk van - korlátozottan - gépünk gyújtótávolság-tartományának növelésére vagy csökkentésére kiegészítő objektív konverterek megvásárlásával, főleg olyan gépek esetén, amelyek rendelkeznek az objektívház körüli adapter-menettel. Erről bővebben az "Adapter-menetátmérő" részben szólunk.



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezőgép útmutató IV.*

*Digitális zoom*



A fent vázolt - optikainak nevezett -zoomon kívül szinte minden gépben használhatunk digitális zoomot is, kivéve például a komolyabb tükörreflexes gépeket. Míg az optikai zoomnál valós nagyítást kapunk, úgy a digitális zoom nem nyújt tényleges nagyítást, így részletesebb képet sem, csupán a meglévő képadat digitális kinagyítását, hasonlóan ahhoz, ahogy egy fotószerkesztő programban nagyíthatjuk a képünket utólag. Előnye abban rejlik, hogy mindez még a gép belsejében végbemegy és nem egy már tömörített, feldolgozott képpel tesszük meg. Átlag amatőr felhasználásban ennek nincs túl nagy jelentősége. Különösebb figyelmet ne szenteljünk ezen adatnak!


*Képstabilizátor*
Újabban nagy reneszánszát éli ez a tulajdonság. Előnye, hogy kezünk természetes remegését a stabilizátor megpróbálja kompenzálni, így gyengébb fényviszonyok között, vagy nagyobb zoommal, kézből is van esélyünk éles kép készítésére. Használata azonban viszonylag korlátozott, végtelen ideig nem képes kiszűrni a remegést, tehát ne várjunk tőle csodát. A gép árát megdrágítja, de például 10x-es zoom körüli gépeknél nagyon ajánlott ilyet választani.


*Automata élességállítás* (vagy autofókusz, AF)
Ez esetben a gép önmaga állítja be a kép élességét. Néhány nagyon olcsó gép nem rendelkezik automata élességállítással. Ezeket fix fókuszos gépeknek nevezzük. Az ilyen gépek képein bizonyos távolságtartományon belül (például 60 centimétertől végtelenig) minden éles. Legnagyobb előnye a fix fókuszos gépeknek, hogy megspórolják a gép automata élességállításának sokszor több másodperces idejét, így szinte azonnal lehet velük exponálni.
Az automata élességállítással rendelkező digitális fényképezőgépek többsége az ún. kontraszt érzékelés elvén állítja be az élességet. Legtöbbjük erre a kép közepén lévő területet veszi figyelembe, de vannak gépek amelyeknél magunk is meghatározhatjuk, hogy a képmező melyik területét használja élességállításra. Általában a keresőben, vagy a hátsó LCD kijelzőn a képmezőben lévő kis négyzet (téglalap) jelzi az éppen aktív fókuszmezőt. Az automata élességállítás előnye, hogy kényelmes és általában pontos, hátránya, hogy több másodpercig is eltarthat, így közben könnyen lemaradunk a valóban megörökíteni kívánt témáról.

A kontraszt érzékelős éllességállítást úgy bírhatjuk gyorsabb és megbízhatóbb munkára, ha eltérő fényességű, nagy kontrasztkülönbségű területekre próbálunk élesíteni. Csíkos, kockás, erősen mintázott felületeken a gép könnyebben megtalálja az élességet, mint például egy sima fehér falon - ez utóbbin valószínűleg egyáltalán nem fogja. Szintén gondot jelenthetnek a gyengébb fényviszonyok. Itt nem kell koromsötétre gondolnunk, hiszen az autofókusznak sokszor elég egy félhomályos szoba is, hogy nehezen boldoguljon. A következő pontban ennek lehetséges megoldásáról írunk.


*Autofókusz-segédfény*



Gyengébb megvilágítás esetén, például szobabelsőnél gyakran előfordul, hogy rendelkezésre álló fény nem elegendő a gép automata élleségállító rendszere számára. Ilyenkor egyszerűen képtelen beállni, és ide-oda hintázik, bizonytalankodik az élességállítás, vagy életlen kép a végeredmény. Ennek kiküszöbölésére némely gép rendelkezik ún. autofókusz-segédfénnyel. 

Ez egy kis lámpa vagy lézer fényforrás, amely az élességállítás közben rövid időre felvillan és megvilágítja a fókuszáláshoz szükséges sötétebb területet. Ha szerencsénk van, akkor ez a fény elegendő lehet, hogy gépünk megtalálja a helyes élességet, bár ez nem minden esetben garantált. A segédfény hatótávolsága is korlátozott, leginkább 2-3 méter távolságra hatásos, az erősebbek esetleg 5-7 méterig nyújthatnak segítséget.


*Kézi élességállítás*
Nem minden szituációban célszerű az élességállítást a gép automatikájára bízni, illetve vannak esetek, amikor az automatika nem dolgozik megfelelően. Ilyenkor jól jön, ha az élességet mi magunk is beállíthatjuk. A kisebb gépeknél általában a menüből választhatjuk ki a kézi élességállítást, a kép élességét pedig a hátsó LCD kijelzőn kell ellenőriznünk, ami viszonylag gyenge felbontású ahhoz, hogy kellően pontosan élesre állítsuk a képet. Több gépen segítségképpen megjelenik egy mérőskála, amely az élesség távolságát mutatja, vagy a kép középső részét kinagyítja a gép, hogy jobban láthatóvá váljék a megfelelő élesség. A gépek nagy részén a megfelelő élesség esetén visszajelzést is kapunk egy kis világító pont formájában.

Nagyobb kompakt gépek esetén az objektívház elején lévő, forgatható gyűrűvel állíthatunk manuálisan élességet, hasonlóan a komolyabb filmes gépekhez. Ez nemcsak érzetben, gyorsaságban, de általában pontosságban is jobb eredményt ad.


*Normál fókusztartomány (közelpont)*


*



*​


Itt azt a távolságértéket láthatjuk, amelyen belül, vagy amelytől indulva a gép autofókusza képes élességet állítani. Példánkban 50 cm szerepel, tehát alapesetben a gép 50 cm és végtelen távolság között képes élességállításra. Ebben az állásban egy 30 cm-re lévő tárgyra gépünk nem tud ráfókuszálni.



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezőgép útmutató V.*

*Makró fókusztartomány (közelpont)
*

*

*​ 

Lásd az előző pontban leírtakat, azzal a különbséggel, hogy a gépek többségén találunk átkapcsolási lehetőséget makró tartományra (azaz apró, általában közeli dolgok fényképezésére). Ez az érték azt a közeli tartományt mutatja, amelyen belül gépünk képes élességállításra. Fenti példánk esetén, makró állásra kapcsolva digitális fényképezőgépünk 5 és 50 cm között képes élességet állítani. Például, ha 20 centiméterről szeretnénk egy pénzérmét fotózni, abban az esetben célszerű használnunk e módot. Vannak gépek, amelyeknél a normál és a makró élességállítás között nincs átkapcsolási lehetőség, de ettől függetlenül ugyanúgy képesek makró képek készítésére is.


*Fehéregyensúly beállítása*

*

*​Szemünk és agyunk máshogy érzékeli a látható fényt és annak hatását a környezetre. A különböző fényforrások (pl. napfény, izzólámpa, fénycső) fénye egész más hatással van az általuk megvilágított tárgyak és a környezet színeire. Egy fehér papírlapot napfénnyel, vagy egy fénycsővel megvilágítva például más színt kapunk, de agyunk ezt a színt fehérre kompenzálja, így mi mindkét esetben fehérnek látjuk a lapot. A fényképezőgépek erre nem képesek, ezért, hogy az adott tárgy mindig a helyes színét adja vissza a képen, meg kell határozni számára, hogy a kép milyen fényforrással van megvilágítva, ellenkező esetben képeink például kékes, vagy sárgás színben tündökölnek majd az eredeti színek helyett. A gépek nagy része a fehéregyensúly beállítását automatikusan is elvégzi (Auto White Balance), de több gépnél lehetőségünk van előre meghatározott beállításokat választani. Ezek például a napfény, vaku, felhős, izzólámpa, fénycső módok, melyeket az adott szituációtól függően választhatunk ki. Még komolyabb gépek esetén manuálisan is beszabályozhatjuk az úgynevezett fehéregyensúlyt. Általában fehér falfelület, vagy papírlap jó referenciának, melyre a keresőt ráirányítva (vagy lefotózva azt) megadhatjuk gépünknek, hogy ezt a színt értelmezze ezután fehérként. Így nagyobb esélyünk lesz, hogy képünkön a helyes színeket kapjuk vissza.


*Objektív fényereje - rekesz (blende)*



Tömören fogalmazva a rekesszel (blendével) szabályozhatjuk az objektíven keresztül a gépbe jutó fény mennyiségét. Ez egy objektíven belül elhelyezkedő, kis lamellákból álló szerkezet, közepén nagyjából kör alakú réssel. A rés átmérőjét szabályozva csökkenthető, illetve növelhető a bejutó fény mennyisége. Vannak esetek, pl. tűző nap, amikor egész szűkre állított rekesszel is kellően sok fény jut be a kellően exponált képhez, míg egy gyengébben megvilágított helyen tágabbra kell vennünk a rekeszt, hogy kellően megvilágított legyen fotónk.

Az objektív fényereje egyszerűen megfogalmazva annyit jelent, hogy melyik az a legtágabb rekesz, amit beállíthatunk. Ezt egy számértékkel jelölik, mely minél kisebb, annál "fényerősebb" az objektív. Például digitális gépeknél F2.8 egy átlagos fényerőnek mondható. Az objektívek fényereje a zoom (gyújtótávolság) növelésével általában csökken, ezért ilyen számokkal is találkozhatunk: F2.8-F4.5. Az első érték az objektív nagylátószögnél adott fényerejét, a második érték a zoom végállásában (tele) adott fényerejét mutatja. Vannak digitális fényképezőgépek, melyeknél a zoom növelésével sem csökken a fényerő. Ez nagyon jó minőségű objektívre utalhat. Példánkban találkozunk egy harmadik számmal is: F8. Ez a gépen beállítható/elérhető legnagyobb rekeszérték (vagyis legszűkebb rekesz). 

Példánknál maradva, alap nagylátószögnél használva a gépet rekeszértékünk F2.8 és F8 között változtatható, teljes zoomot használva pedig (teleobjektívnél) F4.5 és F8 között. Az alap rekeszérték-sor: 1 - 1.4 - 2 - 2.8 - 4 - 5.6 - 8 - 11 - 16 stb. Ezek az egész értékek. Egy értéknyi ugrás fele akkora fénymennyiséget jelent. Természetesen a gépek többsége ezen értékek közötti 1/2, vagy 1/3 értékeket is képes beállítani. A gépek egy része a beállítást automatikusan végzi, de sok gépen emellett magunk is meghatározhatjuk ezt a értéket, a megfelelő határok között.



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezőgép útmutató VI.*

*Minimum záridő, maximum záridő*



A záridő (megvilágítási idő) segítségével határozhatjuk meg, hogy gépünk milyen hosszú ideig exponáljon. Az előző pontban írt rekesszel együtt tehát a két legfontosabb tényezője annak, hogy fotónk mennyire lesz sötét, vagy világos. Könnyű megérteni, hogy nyári napsütésben például egész rövid idő is elég lehet ahhoz, hogy gépünkbe megfelelő mennyiségű fény jusson, míg pl. egy barlangban fényképezve sokkal több időre van szükség, hogy elég fény jusson a gépbe. A záridő tartomány akár több ezred, vagy tízezred másodperctől, több másodpercig (komolyabb gépeken percig is) terjedhet. 

A példánkban közölt min. záridő tehát azt jelenti, hogy gépünk 15 másodperc időtartamig képes exponálni, az 1/2000 max. záridő ( a másodperc 2000-ed része) pedig a legrövidebb megvilágítási időtartomány, amelyre gépünk képes. Szép éjszakai felvételekhez több másodperces záridő (és állvány) javasolt, egy gyalogló ember olyan 1/60 másodperces idővel már sikeresen "kimerevíthetünk" a képen, egy száguldó sportkocsihoz viszont legalább 1/500, vagy még rövidebb záridő szükséges. Itt is igaz, hogy fele akkora záridő, fele akkora fénymennyiséget jelent. Lehetőség van természetesen 1/2 vagy 1/3-nyi lépésben is állítani a záridőt azokon a gépeken, amelyek megengedik a kézi állítást. A gépek egy része ezt a beállítást maga határozza meg.


*Beépített vaku*
Általában a legtöbb digitális fényképezőgép rendelkezik valamilyen beépített vakuval, kivéve - költségcsökkentés címén - a nagyon olcsó, egyszerű gépeket és a legdrágább profi szerkezeteket, amelyeknél már egy beépített villanó megléte inkább felesleges tényező. Kétféle belső vakuval találkozhatunk. Az egyszerűbb, kisebb kivitelű gépeken a sima, előlapra szerelt beépített vakuval, a kicsit komolyabb gépeken pedig az úgynevezett felnyíló (pop-up) vakuval, mely a váz tetején-közepén, gombnyomásra vagy kézzel nyitható. Az előbbi az olcsóbb kivitel, de sajnos a sima beépített vakus kis gépek hajlamosabbak az ún. vörösszem-effektusra, valamint előfordulhat, hogy egyes esetekben a gép objektívjének árnyéka is rákerül a képre vakuzáskor. A felnyíló vakunál ez ritkább, mivel messzebb kerül a váztól és az objektívtől, viszont mechanikus mivolta miatt kicsit sérülékenyebb.


*A vaku erőssége*
A beépített vakuk - egyéb beállításoktól függően - általában 2-3, az erősebbek 4-5 méterig nyújtanak jó megvilágítást. Az erősség a beállított rekesz és az érzékenység függvényében is változhat. A vaku erősségét az ún. kulcsszám adja meg. A digitális gépek beépített vakujai általában 10-14-es kulcsszámúak, a komolyabb külső vakuk akár 40-50, vagy még nagyobb kulcsszám-értékűek.


*Külső vakucsatlakozás*



Ha beépített vakunk fényereje, vagy szolgáltatásai nem nyújtanak számunkra kellő alternatívát, úgy válasszunk olyan gépet, amelyen külső vaku csatlakozására is van mód. Ez történhet ún. szinkronkábel segítségével, mely olcsóbb megoldás viszont a vakut a kábel végén kézben kell fognunk, vagy vásárolnunk kell hozzá külön vakusínt, amire elhelyezhetjük. A másik megoldás az ún. vakupapucs, így a gépre helyezhető a külső vaku. 

Hátránya, hogy a felrögzítve nincs vele olyan szabadságunk a vakufény irányának meghatározásában. A külső csatlakozással rendelkező gépek jó részén mindkét megoldást megtaláljuk, de előfordulhat, hogy csak egyfélét.


*Vakumódok*
Itt a vaku viselkedését határozhatjuk meg. Ezen beállítások közül némelyik már az egészen egyszerű gépekben is elérhető. Nézzük az ismertebb beállításokat:
_Auto:_ a fényviszonyoktól függően a gép maga dönti el, hogy szükséges-e bekapcsolnia a vakut, vagy sem.

_Off:_ kikapcsoljuk vele a vakut, így semmilyen esetben nem fog villanni. (például múzeumban, ahol tilos vakut használni)

_



Fill-in:_ magyarul derítő vakuzás. Leggyakrabban napsütéses időben használhatjuk, ahol ugyan elegendő a fény, de pl. a felülről tűző déli nap miatt egy arcon erős árnyékok keletkeznek. Egy gyengébb derítővakuval az arcra villantva csökkenthetjük a kellemetlen árnyékokat.

_Anti red eye (red eye reduction):_ magyarán vörösszemhatás-csökkentés. Portréalanyunknál esetleg fellépő vöröszszem-effektust próbálja csökkenteni azzal, hogy elővillanásokkal beszűkíti a fotóalany íriszét. Nem mindig hatásos, de segíthet.

_Slow-sync:_ lassú szinkron. Hosszabb záridőt választ a gép, így nem csak az előtér - a vaku pár méteres hatósugarán belül - hanem a háttér is megfelelően exponált lesz. Például akkor kell ezt alkalmaznunk, ha éjszaka készítünk portrét egy szép műemlék előtt és azt szeretnénk, hogy ne csak a portréalany, de a háta mögötti műemlék is jól látszódjon. Állvány használata kötelező hozzá!



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezőgép útmutató VII.*

*Expozíció-kompenzáció*



Ha gépünket valamely automata módban használjuk, a fénymérés után maga állítja be a szükségesnek ítélt rekeszt és záridőt. Vannak azonban esetek, amikor a gép által mért értékeket felül kell bírálnunk, hogy szépen megvilágított képet kapjunk. Az expozíció kompenzáció segítségével "sötétíthetünk", vagy "világosíthatunk" a képen. Példánkban -2 EV és +2 EV fényértékek között állíthatunk. A gép által mért értéket vesszük 0 EV-nek. Ehhez képest állíthatunk be -2-vel kisebb, vagy +2-vel nagyobb fényességi értéket.

1 EV fényérték megfelel a fentiekben írt 1 rekesz- vagy zársebesség-értéknek. Általában 1/2 vagy 1/3 lépésenként állíthatunk. Ez a funkció általában az egyszerűbb, automata gépeken is megtalálható.


*Fénymérés módja*
Gépünk a szükséges rekeszértéket és a záridőértéket a fénymérés során határozza meg. Ez általában a fényképezőgép expozíciós gombjának félig lenyomásakor történik meg. A fénymérés módjának állításakor azt szabályozzuk, hogy gépünk a képterület mely részein mérjen fényt, illetve mely területeket vegyen elsődlegesen figyelembe. Nem minden gépen állítható e funkció. A leggyakrabban használt fénymérési módok:
_



Evaluative (kiértékelő):_ A gép a képmező több pontján mér fényt és ezek eredményeit kiértékelve határozza meg a szükséges beállításokat. Általában bármely átlagos szituációban használható, főleg, ha a kép megvilágítási viszonyai egyenletesek (nincs pl. erős fényforrás a sarokban, stb.) Az egyszerűbb gépek csak ezt a funkciót használják. Egyes gépeknél mátrix fénymérésnek nevezik.
_



Center-Weighted (középre súlyozott):_ A gép a képmező egészén mér fényt, de kiértékelésekor leginkább a kép középső részének fényviszonyait veszi figyelembe és csak kisebb súllyal a kép többi részén mért értékeket.

_



Spot (pont):_ A gép a képmező középpontján mér fényt, és ez alapján határozza meg a rekesz és záridő beállításokat. Akkor lehet fontos, ha kiegyensúlyozatlan fényviszonyok esetén csak a kép közepén lévő főtéma (vagy annak részletének) helyes megvilágítása fontos. Egyes gépeken az ennek megfelelő mérést Partial (parciális) fénymérésnek hívják, amely részben megegyezik a Spot méréssel, de némileg nagyobb területen mér, így olyan pontos mérésre nem alkalmas, mint a Spot.


*Rekesz-előválasztás*
Félig automata mód. Ezt választva magunk szabályozhatjuk a rekeszértéket, a megfelelő határok között és a gép automatikája állítja be hozzá a megfelelőnek ítélt záridőt.


*Záridő-előválasztás*
Az előző ponthoz hasonlóan félig automata mód. Mi állíthatjuk be a kívánt záridőt, és a gép határozza meg mellé a jónak ítélt rekeszértéket.


*Adapter-menetátmérő*



Egyes digitális fényképezőgépek objektívházához csatlakoztatható külön vásárolható adaptergyűrű, amely a teleszkóposan kinyúló objektívet veszi körbe. Szerepe kisebb fokban a sérülékeny objektív védelme. Másrészt viszont az adapter eleje is menetes, amelyre ugyanolyan menetátmérőjű kiegészítők helyezhetők fel, ezzel gépünk képességeit megsokszorozhatjuk. Ezen kiegészítők legtöbbször a fotózásban használt szűrők, vagy az objektív látószögét befolyásoló nagylátószögű, illetve telekonverterek lehetnek.
A menetátmérő arról tájékoztat, hogy milyen átmérőjű gyűrűt kell keresnünk a boltokban. Az ilyen gépekhez létezik drágább gyári és olcsóbb utángyártott gyűrű is.


*Sorozatfényképezés* 
Szinte bármely gép rendelkezik a sorozatfényképezés képességével, melynek beállítása után az exponáló gombot folyamatosan nyomva tartva egymás után készülnek képeink. Ezen adatokból azt tudjuk meg, hogy gépünk milyen gyors egymásutánban képes fotókat készíteni, illetve maximálisan mennyi képet tud egymás után fényképezni egy sorozaton belül. Ha eléri a maximális képszámot, akkor a gépnek mentési időre van szüksége, hogy az elkészült fotókat eltárolja. Ez akár többször 10 másodperc is lehet. Ezután a sorozatfényképezés folytatható. Példa fényképezőgépünk 2 képet készít egy másodperc alatt és teszi mindezt maximálisan 10 kép hosszig. Átlagosan kb. 1,5-2 képkocka sebességet érnek el a gépek, de akad olyan modell amely 4-5 képkocka/másodperc sebességre is képes, de ez esetben csak néhány képet képes elmenteni, vagy kisebb képméretben képes ezt a sebességet hozni. Akadnak 8-10 képkocka/másodperc sebességre képes gépek is, de nagy általánosságban ezek jóval kisebb képmérettel dolgoznak, mint a gép által egyébként elérhető legnagyobb képméret.



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezőgép útmutató VIII.*

*Mozgóképfelvétel*
Az állóképek világán túl szinte minden digitális fényképezőgép alkalmas valamilyen minőségű videófelvételre is. Ez alól jelenleg technikai adottságaik miatt kivételek a komolyabb tükörreflexes gépek, többnyire azért is, mert az ilyen gépet vásárló réteg nagy része nem igényli ezt a kommersz funkciót. Azt tartsuk szem előtt, hogy fényképezőgépünk filmfelvevő képessége nem lesz egyenértékű egy digitális, vagy analóg videókamera képességeivel és viszont is igaz, hogy egy videókamera állókép-készítési képessége nem mérhető össze egy digitális fényképezőgép fotóminőségével és lehetőségeivel.

Átlagosan 320x240 képpontos videót készíthetünk 15 képkocka/mp sebességgel, de egyre gyakrabb a 640x480 képpont méretű, 30 képkocka sebességű videó lehetősége is. A készíthető mozgókép hossza is gépenként változhat, általában 30 másodperc, illetve néhány perc egyszeri felvételére van lehetőség, de több gép kínál végtelen felvételi lehetőséget, amely természetesen a memóriakártya beteltével véget ér. A gépek nagy része hangot is képes felvenni a mozgókép mellé, a zoom lehetőségét azonban sok gépen letiltották, mivel a zoommotor belehallatszik a hangfelvételbe.


*Távvezérlés*



A távvezérelés lehetősége az olcsóbb gépeknél nem adatott meg. Általában vezetékes vagy infra elven működő távvezérlőt használhatunk. Néhány gépen akár mindkettőre lehetőség van. A távvezérlés abban az esetben segíthet, ha nincs módunk a gép mögé állni, vagy pl. esti, hosszú záridős felvételeket készítünk állványról és a gép legkisebb remegésének kiszűrése érdekében távkioldóval exponálunk.
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]

*Állványmenet*
Gépünket fotóállványra erősíthetjük e szabványmenet segítségével. Anyaga legtöbbször műanyag, kicsit drágább gépeknél fém. Jó ha az állványmenet egy vonalban van az objektív középtengelyével, mivel pontosabb panorámaképek készítését teszi lehetővé, de ez ne legyen döntő szempont a választásunknál, mert az átlagos gyakorlatban ennek szinte semmi jelentősége.


*Önkioldó*
Ezzel a képességgel szinte minden gép rendelkezik, még az olcsóbbak is. Segítségünkre lehet, ha például mi is szerepelni akarunk a családi csoportképen. Általában 10 másodpercre időzíthetjük a gépet, melynek végén megtörténik az expozíció. Némely gépen rövidebb, 2-3 másodperces késleltetés is beállítható, ez abban az esetben segíthet, ha nincs távvezérlőnk és állványról fényképezve a 2-3 másodperc elég, hogy lecsillapodjon a kezünk által az állványban keltett remegés.


*Időzített sorozat*
Elég ritkán találkozhatunk e képességgel. Beállításával gépünk a beállított időközönként (pl. percenként vagy óránként) készít egy képet. Az így kapott képeket összefűzve érdekes sorozatot kapunk például egy virág kinyílásáról, vagy a napfelkeltéről.


*Memóriakártya típusa*
Arról tájékoztat bennünket, hogy milyen fajta memóriakártyát fogad gépünk. A leggyakoribb típusok:
<table style="border-width: 0px; width: 100%;" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td style="width: 3%;"> </td><td style="width: 6%;">

</td><td valign="top">CompactFlash (CF): a legrégebben piacon lévő, és talán legelterjedtebb kártyaformátum. Olcsó, és cikkünk írása idején már a több gigabyte kapacitású kártyák is elérhetőek. Létezik Type I. és Type II. verziója, melyek leginkább csak vastagságukban különböznek egymástól. A Type I. foglalatot használó gépekbe nem illeszthető Type II. kártya, fordítva viszont igen.
</td></tr><tr><td> </td><td>

</td><td valign="top">MicroDrive (MD): CompactFlash Type II. kártya méretű, kis, mozgó alkatrészt is tartalmazó háttértároló. Korlátozottan sérülékeny, viszont nagy kapacitásához képest relatíve olcsó és egyes gépekben kellően gyors is. Sok CompactFlash Type II. foglalatos gép fogad MicroDrive-ot is.
</td></tr><tr><td> </td><td>

</td><td valign="top">Smartmedia: egyes (használt) gépekben még találkozhatunk vele, de lényegében, korlátozott tárolókapacitása miatt már nem élő kártyaformátum.
</td></tr><tr><td> </td><td>

</td><td valign="top">Secure Digital (SD): Rendkívül kis méretű, egyre népszerűbb kártyaformátum. Az adatokat saját kódolással tárolja. A CF kártyákhoz képest még némileg magasabb az ára.
</td></tr><tr><td> </td><td>

</td><td valign="top">MultiMedia Card (MMC): az előbbi kártya közeli rokona. Méretben megegyeznek, de az MMC kártya hagyományos, kódolatlan formában tárol.
</td></tr><tr><td> </td><td>

</td><td valign="top">xD: a jelenlegi legkisebb méretű kártyaformátum. Több gyártó is ezt a fajtát használja gépeiben. Azonos kapacitású társaihoz képest ára viszonylag magas.
</td></tr><tr><td> </td><td>



</td><td valign="top">Memory Stick: A Sony cég házi formátumaként indult kártyatípus, de mára több gyártó is alkalmazni kezdte gépeiben. Relatíve magas az ára.

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​</td></tr></tbody></table>[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezőgép útmutató IX.*

*Géphez csomagolt memóriakártya*
A legtöbb digitális fényképezőgéphez jár egy alap memóriakártya. Általában kis kapacitású, csupán néhány fotó tárolását teszi lehetővé, így a gépvásárlással együtt érdemes egy ugyanolyan, nagyobb kapacitású kártya beszerzése is. Szerepe csupán annyi, hogy a vásárlást követően gépünket kipróbálhassuk, egy komolyabb fotóskirándulásra már nagyon kevésnek bizonyulhat. Némely gépek esetében nem jár ilyen kártya, mert rendelkeznek némi belső memóriával, azonban egy nagyobb kiegészítő kártya ezek mellé is erősen javallott. Amelyik gépnek csak belső memóriakártyája van, és nem csatlakoztatható hozzá semmilyen memóriakártya, annak megvételét nem javasoljuk.


*Tömörítetlen formátum*
Tömörítetlen képformátumként TIFF vagy RAW választható. A TIFF képformátum a JPG-hez hasonló, gép által feldolgozott kép veszteségmentes változata. Előnye, hogy ezáltal jobb képminőséget kapunk, bár átlagos felhasználó számára szinte semmi lényeges különbség sincs a sima JPG és a TIFF fájl között. Nagy hátránya, hogy rendkívül méretes, egy JPG fájl méretének akár a 10-15-szörösét elfoglalhatja, így a kezelése akár számítógépen, akár digitális fényképezőgépünkben rendkívül nehézkes. A fényképezőgép egy ilyen kép készítése után akár egy perc ideig is menthet egyetlen fotót.

Komolyabb gépekben választható a RAW képformátum, mely a képérzékelő nyers adatait tartalmazza, a fényképezőgép mindenféle utólagos képmanipulációja nélkül. Az előbbi két formátumnál sokkal szélesebb körű felhasználása lehetséges. Használata professzionálisabb igények esetén javasolt, a vele való foglalkozás ugyanis utólagos időráfordítást igényel. Ez esetben nekünk kell a gép helyett elvégezni a kép szükséges korrekcióit, valamint konvertálni a megfelelő formátumba. Azoknak, akik a fotózást hobbi szinten szeretnék űzni, nem biztos, hogy komoly segítséget nyújt.
Tömörített képformátum, tömörítés mértéke
Jelenleg a jól ismert, elterjedt JPG formátum van általános használatban. A legtöbb gépben tömörítésének mértéke is állítható, így helyet spórolhatunk meg a memóriakártyán, viszont gyengébb minőségű képet kapunk végeredményül. Mindennapos felhasználásra bőven megfelelő minőséget nyújt.


*Kereső*
A kereső a fényképezőgép azon része, amelynek segítségével a megfelelő képkivágást beállíthatjuk. A digitális fényképezőgépek többségén a hátsó LCD kijelző is használható keresőként, egyes gépeken csak ez használható, mivel nincs rajtuk külön kereső. A keresők gyakori fajtái:
<table style="border-width: 0px; width: 100%;" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="10"><tbody><tr><td> </td><td style="width: 21%;">



</td><td valign="top">Optikai: más néven átnézeti kereső. Digitális gépeken a legegyszerűbb keresőforma. Lényegében a vázon vágott nyíláson tekintünk keresztül és nagyjából azt a képet látjuk, ami azután a fotónkra kerül. Nagy részükben a zoomolás hatását is nyomon követhetjük. Előnye, hogy valós felbontású optikai képet kapunk, hátránya, hogy nagyon pontatlan, így nem teljesen azt a képet látjuk, ami a fotónkon lesz. Pontatlansága annál nagyobb, minél közelebbi tárgyat próbá*lunk vele fotózni. Ügyeljünk arra, hogy sok fényképezőgép adatai közt a "valós felbontású optikai" kereső meghatározást találjuk. Ez úgyszintén egyszerű átnézeti keresőt jelent.</td></tr><tr><td> </td><td style="width: 21%;">



</td><td valign="top">Elektronikus kereső (EVF): a keresőbe tekintve egy apró LCD képét látjuk, ami az objektív által látott képet adja vissza. Előnye, hogy általában nagyon pontos és információgazdag képet kapunk, nemcsak a képkivágásról, de a záridő-, rekesz- és egyéb adatokról is, valamint nyomon követhetjük beállításaink változását a képen. Hátránya, hogy sok esetben lassú a képfrissítése, és elektronikus mivolta miatt felbontása és színvisszaadása korlátozott.</td></tr><tr><td> </td><td style="width: 21%;">



</td><td valign="top">Tükörreflexes (SLR): az ilyen gépek keresője az objektív által látott valós képet vetíti egy optikai rendszer (tükör, prizma) segítségével a keresőbe. Az így látott kép kiváló felbontású, valós kép. A legdrágább digitális gépeket szereték fel ilyen keresővel. Ezeket hívjuk röviden DSLR gépnek (Digital Single Lens Reflex). Hátránya, hogy ezek közül is csak a legdrágább modellekben lévő ad 100 százalékig pontos képet.</td></tr></tbody></table>

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Digitális fényképezőgép útmutató X.*

*LCD*
A legolcsóbb digitális fényképezőgépek kivételével minden modell rendelkezik színes, hátsó LCD kijelzővel. A gép beállítása esetén ezen böngészhetjük a menűt, ellenőrizhetjük rajta a megfelelő képkivágást, mielőtt megnyomjuk az exponáló gombot. Fontos információkat olvashatunk le róla a gép beállításait és működését tekintve, és ezen nézhetjük vissza legelőször frissen készült fotóinkat. Méretüket az átmérőjükkel szokták megadni, ami átlagosan 1,5-1,8 col méretű. De előfordulnak nagyobb, 2-2,5 colos LCD-k is. Egy átlagos méretű LCD felbontása kb. 110-130 000 képpont, tekintsük ezt mérvadónak!



Rendkívül sokat segíthet, ha az LCD kihajtható és forgatható, hiszen képét magunk felé fordulva kényelmetlen fotósszituációkban is láthatjuk. Például biztos imába foglaljuk a forgatható keresőnket, ha egy pocsolyában üldögélő kis békát szeretnénk lencsevégre kapni és nincs nagy kedvünk a vízbe hasalni, hogy a keresőbe pillantva ellenőrizzük a képet. Az LCD-k nagy hátránya, hogy sok esetben nehezen láthatak napsütéses időben.

*Leggyakoribb külső csatlakozási lehetőségek*
USB, FireWire, soros port: képadataink számítógépre vagy nyomtatóra töltését szolgálják, illetve néhány esetben a gép számítógéphez csatlakoztatását és onnan történő vezérlését. Néhány esetben olcsóbb gépeket webkameraként is üzemeltethetünk számítógépre csatlakoztatva.
Nagyjainkban leggyakoribb az USB port, általában USB v1.1 kapcsolattal, de már terjedőben van az USB v2.0 csatlakozás is. FireWire illesztőt csak ritkán alkalmaznak, és leginkább a nagyon drága gépekben, természetesen a nagyobb adatmennyiség gyorsabb mozgatására. A soros port évekkel ezelőtt volt divat, ma már nem használatos, csak egyes nagyon drága épekben.
Távvezérlő, külső vakucsatlakozó: fentebb már részletesebben volt róluk szó.
Video-out: szinte bármely kompakt gépen megtalálható a videó kimenet, kivéve a nagyon egyszerű modelleket. Segítségével TV-re vagy videómagnóra köthetjük gépünket és a tárolt képeinket a TV képernyőjén nézhetjük vissza, vagy beállításainkat itt ellenőrizhetjük. A videómagnót felvételre állítva esetleg mozgóképfelvételre is lehetőségünk van az adott helyiségben, vagy tárolt képeinket vehetjük szalagra.


*Akkumulátor*
Új gépünkhöz szinte mindig csomagol a gyár egy garnitúra alkáli elemet. Ez természetesen csak arra elég, hogy kipróbáljuk a gépet, viszonylag hamar lemerül. Gépeink általában ceruzaelemet használnak, melyet hazánkban egyszerűen ceruzaelemként hívunk. Érdemes lemerült elemeinket ugyanilyen méretű, tölthető akkumulátorral pótolni. Ebből legtöbbször a Ni-Cd vagy Ni-MH akku van használatban, és egyszerre 2 vagy 4 akkumulátort helyezhetünk a gépbe. A 2 akkumulátoros gépek ennyivel is könnyebbek, viszont hamarabb kell bennük cserélni az áramforrást. Nagyon ajánlott a gép vásárlásakor két garnitúra akkumulátort és egy megbízható töltőt is beszerzni.

Egyes gépek speciális, gyári akkumulátorról üzemelnek, ezek legtöbbször lítium-ion cellák. Egy ilyen akkumulátor általában a hozzá való töltővel jár a géphez. Előnyük, hogy rendkívül kényelmes a használatuk, gyorsan és akár félig lemerülve is leltölthetők. Hátrányuk, hogy a gyári pótakkumulátor nagyon drága. Minden ilyen géphez létezik már utángyártott akkumulátor is, lényegesen kedvezőbb áron. Válasszuk azt!


*Méret és tömeg*
Egyértelmű tulajdonságok, válasszuk a számunkra legmegfelelőbb tömegű és méretű fényképezőgépet. A nehezebb gépek biztosabban kézben tarthatók, a bemozdulás - és ezzel a kép életlenségének veszélye - kisebb. Természetesen a súlyosabb darabok hosszabb távon kényelmetlenné válhatnak, a pihekönnyű, kis gépeket pedig akár az ingzsebünkben is szállíthatjuk.


*Összefoglalás*
*A legfontosabb, hogy határozott elképzelésünk legyen azzal kapcsolatosan, hol és mire kívánjuk használni a gépet, milyen tulajdonságokra van szükségünk. Mivel a digitális fényképezőgépek terén a fejlődés óriási, és az árak évről évre szinte megfeleződnek, ne fizessünk olyan funkcióért, amit nem tudunk kihasználni!*



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## mis (2007 Február 11)

Kérdezek: a kompakt fényképezőgépekről nincs valami használható. Mint már priviben beszéltünk, nekem az van. Mindaz, amit fáradságos munkával felraksz nekem/ünk kezdőknek, annak nagyon örülök és köszönöm. Ezek a kisebb masinák viszont kevesebbet tudnak, de megfelelő anyag sincs, hogy kiokosodjak. Bár már sokat "fejlödtem", már állványom is van, de nem tudsz valami leírást ezekről a minikről. Nem kérem, hogy ide felrakd, ha link megvan, akkor boldogulnék. Öszintén megmondom csodállak ezért a munkáért...........de visszasírom a practica gépemet

üdv mis


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*A digitális fényképező*gépek típusai - a kompaktok*

Sokan nincsenek tisztában a különböző digitális gépek sajátosságaival, elnevezéseivel, lehetőségeivel illetve korlátaival. Ez a cikk a különböző digitális fényképezőgép-kategóriákat mutatja be és igyekszik tisztázni a fogalmakat ebben az igen gyorsan változó világban. 


*Bevezető*
Alapjaiban elmondható, hogy filmes társaikhoz hasonlóan a digitális fényképezőgépeket is két nagy csoportba sorolhatjuk: cserélhető objektíves (tükörreflexes - SLR, digitális-tükörreflexes - DSLR) illetve nem cserélhető objektíves (kompakt) kategóriákat különböztethetünk meg. Elhanyagolhatóan kevés azon fényképezőgépek száma, amik tükörreflexes mechanikával de fix, nem cserélhető objektívvel készülnek. A kompakt gépek az idők során több alcsoportba, szegmensbe katalogizálódtak:
• Ultra-kompakt
• Egyszerű kompakt
• Kreatív-kompakt
• Ultrazoom-kompakt
• Csúcs-kompakt
Ezek mind méretben, mind tudásban mind árban különböznek egymástól, ezeket szeretném kicsit jobban kivesézni.


*Ultra-kompakt*
Ez a kategória a technológia fejlődésével tört utat magának, lévén az ilyen fényképezőgépek leginkább méretükben különböznek kompakt társaiktól. Ezek a gépek mind zsebben hordható ékszerdobozok, méretükkel és dizájnjukkal hivatottak a vásárlók kegyeit elnyerni. Tudásuk annyiban marad el a hétköznapi kompakt fényképezőgépekétől, hogy csakis automata, illetve témamódokkal tudunk fényképezni velük. Jellemző rájuk a nagy LCD kijelző, rengeteg - lehetőleg a legtöbb hétköznapi fotótémát lefedő - témamód, masszív fém borítás, kényelmet nélkülöző fogás, apró vaku. Objektívjük rendre 3x-os zoom-átfogást nyújt, amivel remek hétvégi illetve szinte minden nyaralás közben adódó témát meg tudunk örökíteni. 












 
Felbontásuk 4-5 mpx, de manapság nem ritkák a 6-7 mpx-es modellek sem. Hozzá kell tennem, hogy a megapixel őrületet ez a kategória sínyli meg a legjobban, lévén a felbontás növekszik, az érzékelőlapkák mérete stagnál vagy kisebb lesz, így az egyre több millió képpont érzékelőre zsúfolása nagyobb képzajt eredményez. Ezt a gyártók beépített zajszűrő programokkal próbálják eltűntetni, de ezzel csak rontanak a képminőségen. 
Az ultra-kompakt gépek felhasználóinak bőven elegendő lenne a 4-5 megapixeles felbontás, hiszen a fotókat monitoron/TV-n nézni illetve 10x15 - ös, de akár nagyobb méretben előhívni elegendő ennyi képpont is. Pozitívum, hogy egyelőre ebben a szegmensben lényegében nem tudunk gagyit vásárolni, hiszen csak a legnagyobb, komoly gyártóknak van kapacitásuk illetve technológiájuk ilyen ékszerdobozokat gyártani. Áruk 80 000 Ft-tól a csillagos égig változik.


*Egyszerű-kompakt*
Ez a kategória talán a legelterjedtebb, hiszen az egyszerű felhasználók is már remek képminőséget kaphatnak relatíve olcsó áron, ha ilyen gépet vásárolnak. Jellemzőjük a kis méret, műanyag gépváz, automata és témamódok, gyenge minőségű objektív (melynek zoom-átfogása 2-3x-os), egyszerű kezelés és felépítés. Manapság már 3 - 4 megapixeles felbontású, márkás kompakt gépet bárki vásárolhat 30 000 Ft-os áron, és ezzel remek hétvégi, nyaralásra használható digitális gép tulajdonos lesz. 
Sajnos ez a kategória hemzseg a sok gagyi terméktől! Ajánlott ebben a szegmensben jól odafigyelni a vásárlásnál, ugyanis pl. a hipermarketek gyakran túlságosan vonzó akciói tévútra vihetnek sok vásárlót! Hiába a bomba ár, egy nevenincs vagy más szegmensben nevet szerzett gyártó terméke sokkal gyengébb felépítéssel illetve képminőséggel rendelkezik, mint egy 5 - 10 000 Ft-tal drágább, de márkás fényképezőgép-gyártó által piacra dobott masina!















Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*A digitális fényképező*gépek típusai - a kompaktok II.*

*Kreatív-kompakt*
Ezek a kompakt gépek már nagyon jó tanuló gépekké avanzsálódnak a szakértő, vagy szakérteni vágyó kezekben, lévén az automata és témamódokon kívül manuális és félmanuális fotómódok teljes tárházával rendelkeznek. Ezekkel a gépekkel ténylegesen lehet alkotni is, hiszen teljes szabadságot adnak a felhasználó kezébe. Záridő, rekeszérték, ISO érzékenység, fehéregyensúly mind állítható rajtuk. Vázuk ugyancsak műanyagból készül, objektívjük már egy fokkal komolyabb minőséget képvisel az egyszerű-kompaktokénál, zoom-átfogásuk szintén 3 - esetleg 4x-szeres. 
Jellemző rájuk, hogy külső előtétlencsékkel bővíthetők, így tovább növelhetjük képességeiket, akár a makrózás, akár a tele vagy a széleslátószögű fotózás felé kacsintgatunk. 4-5 megpixeles felbontással indul a sor jelenleg és akár 8-9 megapixelig terjedhet a kategóriába tartozó gépek felbontása. A gyártók már nem restek különböző extrákkal kiemelni termékeiket a többi közül, ez lehet a kihajtó LCD kijelző, képstabilizátor, panoráma-funkció, nagyméretű kijelző. 40-50 000 Ft-tól már nagyon jó képminőséget nyújtó kreatív társat vásárolhatunk.














*Ultrazoom-kompakt*
Az ultra-zoom gépek elnevezése az objektívjük zoom-átfogására utal. Ultra-zoom-nak nevezzük azt az objektív-kategóriát, ami a szélesebb, 30-40 mm-es látószögtől egészen a 3-400 mm-es tele tartományig terjed. Manapság ezek a gépek akár 12x-es zoom-átfogással is készülhetnek. Ugyancsak teljes manuális fotómódok és sok egyéb extra jellemző ezekre. Azonban nem eszik olyan forrón a kását. Aki azon töri a fejét, hogy egy ilyen gépbe fektet, az készüljön rá, hogy az ultra-zoom objektívek nem a csúcskategóriát képviselik, még a komolyabb SLR világban sem. 












 
Egy ilyen objektívvel szerelt gép kb. 70 - 100 000 Ft körül megvásárolható, de gondoljunk csak bele, hogy DSLR gépre még csak nem is gyártanak ilyen átfogást biztosító objektívet - nem véletlenül -, illetve egy komolyabb super-zoom objektív ára vetekszik egy ilyen gép árával. 
Egy objektív képe annál szebb, minél kisebb zoom-tartományt kell lefednie, ergo a fix gyújtótávolságú objektívek képe mondható a legjobbnak. Ezek az ultra-zoom objektívek relatív kis méretben nagyon nagy átfogást fognak le, ez pedig minőségvesztést eredményez. Főleg a nagyobb tele-tartományban készüljünk nem túl színhelyes, színhibás, és egyéb különböző hibáktól hemzsegő fotókra. Ebben a kategóriában a leginkább ajánlott stabilizált optikás (vagy stabilizált érzékelős) gépet választani, hiszen a 3-400 mm-es tartományban már pár milliméteres belengés is métereket jelenthet a fotón. Áruk 70 000 Ft-tól kezdődik, és kb. 110-120 000 Ft-ig tart. 


*Csúcs-kompakt*
A csúcs, vagyis a leg-leg-leg. Ebben a kategóriában a gyártók igyekeznek olyan modelleket piacra dobni, amik minden tekintetben az DSLR gépek (és rájuk való objektívek) tudását és külalakját nyújtják. Jellemző rájuk (nem mindegyik típusra) a komoly, magnézium vagy egyéb fémből készült váz, igényes, strapabíró borítás, általában nagy zoom-átfogást nyújtó objektív, jó minőségű elektronikus kereső (nem átnézeti), rengeteg beépített extra szolgáltatás.


Az ilyen gépekre szerelt objektívek a legtöbb esetben komoly, minőségű lencsékből vannak összeállítva, általában egy igen széles látószögtől a kistele - nagytele tartományig zoom-olnak. Manapság már előfordul 15x-szörös zoom-ra képes objektívvel szerelt masina is (Samsung Pro815)! Ezek a gépek rengeteg szolgáltatásukkal profi kezelhetőséget, és profi-szintű képminőséget nyújtanak, de a DSLR gépek minőségét egyelőre nem tudják megközelíteni (talán most sikerül az első CMOS érzékelővel szerelt Sony R1 csúcskompaktnak ez a mutatvány, későbbi tesztünkben megbizonyosodunk róla). 












 
Hiába tudnak ezek a gép már ISO800-as, sőt akár ISO1600-as érzékenységgel dolgozni, lényegében a dolognak semmi értelme, hiszen a relatíve kis méretű CCD érzékelő ilyen beállításnál már élvezhetetlenül sok képzajt termel. Ellenben ma már elmondható, hogy egy ilyen géppel alacsony ISO érzékenység mellett profi képminőséget érhetünk el. 
A legnagyobb gyártók évente kirukkolnak a saját csúcskompaktjukkal, amiknek -papírforma szerűen - egyre lejjebb esik az áruk, felbontásuk pedig egyre magasabb lesz. A legtöbb ilyen modellben optikai képstabilizátort és kihajtható-forgatható LCD kijelzőt találunk, sőt nem ritka a felhajtható elektronikus kereső illetve státusz LCD kijelző sem! 
Azoknak ajánlom ilyen gép vásárlását, akik komolyan érdeklődnek a fotózás iránt, adnak a minőségre de pénztárcájuk nincs annyira kibélelve, hogy több százezer forintot költsenek el egy DSLR gépre és később az objektívekre. Áruk jelenleg 140 000 Ft-tól indul és kb. 210 000 Ft-ig tart. 




Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Alapfogalmak a digitális fotózás tükrében I.*

Egy fotó minősége, az általa megfogalmazni kívánt üzenet, az esetleges céljainak elérése sok technikai paramétertől függ.
Nyilván a technika önmagában kevés egy jó fotóhoz, de a digitális fényképezés (az érzékelők bizonyos hiányosságaiból fakadóan) egyelőre sokkal inkább megköveteli a precizitást, mint az analóg fotográfia. Lássuk, mik azok az alapvető fogalmak, amikkel tisztában kell lennünk, ha "látásunk" már van, de a technika még nem mindig engedelmeskedik.


*Fényérzékenység*
A digitális gépeknél az úgynevezett ISO érték mutatja, milyen érzékeny a fényre az érzékelő felület. Az ISO a korábban használt ASA rendszert váltotta fel, azzal megegyezik, viszont nemcsak amerikai, hanem nemzetközileg elfogadott mértékegység. Ez az érték megmutatja, hogy adott idő alatt egy meghatározott méretű nyíláson át beeső fényből mennyit fog fel az érzékelőnk. Alacsony ISO érték kevés rögzített fényt és alacsony zajszintet, szemcsésséget jelent, míg magasabb értékeknél erősebb képzaj mellett sokkal több fényt rögzít az érzékelő. Bár ez a filmek esetében is igaz, a CCD- vagy CMOS-érzékelőknél más oka van a képzaj kialakulásának. Magasabb érzékenységhez magasabb feszültség szükséges, ami az érzékelő felhevülését eredményezi, végül ez okozza az oda nem illő, színes pontok megjelenését a képen (figyelem - erősen leegyszerűsített megfogalmazás, a teljes igazság komoly tudományos fejtegetést igényelne).
Alapvetően minden érzékelő termel egy bizonyos mennyiségű képzajt, a gond csak akkor kezdődik, ha ezek az így született képpontok intenzívebbek az érzékelt képpontoknál. Ezért van, hogy a képzaj a sötétebb részeknél hamarabb érvényesül, hisz oda kevés foton érkezik, így a magasabb intenzitású zaj jobban látható, ezzel szemben a nappali égboltot fotózva sokkal kevésbé felfedezhető. Helyesen exponált képhez magasabb ISO értéknél csökkentenünk kell az érzékelőre kerülő fény mennyiségét (rövidebb záridő vagy szűkebb rekesz), alacsonyabb ISO értéknél növelnünk kell azt (hosszabb záridő, tágabb rekesz). Kétszer akkora ISO érték fele akkora záridőt, négyszer akkora ISO érték negyed akkora záridőt jelent. Egyfajta alapértéknek tekinthető az ISO 100, amivel fényes nappal minden átlagos helyzetben tudunk fotózni állvány és kiegészítő világítás nélkül, kézből.


*Záridő*
Az expozíció legegyszerűbb paramétere. Két dolog függ tőle: az érzékelőre jutó fény mennyisége, illetve a rögzítés idejének hossza, ami mozgó téma és hosszabb idő esetén elmosódott formákat eredményezhet. Ha van lehetőségünk hosszabb záridővel fotózni, használhatunk alacsonyabb ISO értéket, így tisztább, zajmentesebb lesz a kép. A pillanatok igazi kifagyasztására a szélsőségesen rövid záridők alkalmasak (többnyire 1/1000 másodperc alatti értékek), de ehhez vagy sok fény vagy magas fényérzékenység szükséges. Napfényben egy átlagos fényképezőgéppel könnyedén exponálhatunk ezredmásodperces záridőkkel, gyenge fénynél rengeteg külső fényforrásra (főleg vakukra) van szükségünk.



​*Rövid záridővel elérhető hatás, a vízcseppek "megdermednek" a levegőben 
(1/200 mp-es záridő, külső vakuval világítva)*​

Éjszakai fotóknál kénytelenek vagyunk több másodperceket exponálni. Ehhez mindenképpen szükség van állványra, babzsákra vagy egyéb stabil alapzatra, de akár egy autó tetejére is tehetjük a gépet. Sok kompakt gép 1 mp körüli és ennél hosszabb záridőknél szintén túlmelegszik, és zavaróan zajos képeket produkál. Hosszabb, de 1 másodperc alatti (1/50-1/2) záridőkkel mozgó témát fotózva különleges, dinamikus hatást érhetünk el. Utcaképeknél kimondottan előnyös, ha az emberek és az autók enyhén bemozdulnak, hiszen ezzel jól érzékeltethetjük a város pezsgését, nyüzsgését, de sok más témát is feldob, ha nem fagyasztjuk meg az időt.


*Rekeszállás, blende*
Az objektív belsejében található változtatható átmérőjű nyílás az úgynevezett blende, maga a szerkezet a rekesz. Ennek a nyílásnak a mérete szintén két paramétert határoz meg, elsősorban az adott idő alatt bejutó fény mennyiségét, másodsorban a kép mélységélességét (lásd később). A mélységélesség alapvetően az egyik legszembetűnőbb paramétere a fotónak. Általa érzékeltethetjük a teret, vagy tüntethetjük el a háttérben zavaró részleteket, esetleg magát a hátteret/előteret. A blende értékét jelző számok elsőre kicsit furcsák lehetnek, hiszen a kevesebb több. Az f/1,0 érték különlegesen tág rekeszállást jelent, az f/22 már nagyon szűk. Az aktuális blende értéket 1,4-del szorozva léphetünk egy Fényértéket (Fé, lásd később), 2-vel szorozva kettőt (vagyis nagyjából gyök kettő a kulcsszó). Így a lépesek 1-1,4-2-2,8-4-5,6-8-11-16-22-stb.



​*A mélységélesség különböző rekeszállásoknál (1,4, 8, 22)*​ 
Tág rekeszállásnál a fókuszponttól távolabb eső részek sokkal életlenebbek mint szűk rekesznél. Ez főleg portréfotózásnál hasznos, ahol kimondottan az arcon van a hangsúly (esetleg csak a szemeken) és semmi szükség éles, részletes háttérre. olyan helyzetekben is alkalmazható amikor a gép és a tárgy között egy kerítés, drótháló van, amit tág rekesszel könnyedén eltüntethetünk a képről. Az objektívek jellegzetes tulajdonsága, hogy közepes rekeszállásnál - kompakt gépeknél általában f/5,6, cserélhető objektíveknél általában f/11 körül - vetíti a legrészletesebb, leghibátlanabb képet. Persze ezért jelentős fénymennyiséget kell feláldoznunk, és a megnövekedett mélységélesség sem mindig előnyös.



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Alapfogalmak a digitális fotózás tükrében II.*

*Mélységélesség (Depth Of Field, DOF)*
Egyszerűen fogalmazva az a jelenség, amely által az élesre állított téma/tárgy előtt és mögött lévő dolgok életlenek, összemosódnak. Több paraméter határozza meg a mélységélesség nagyságát. Egyrészt a rekeszállás, amivel fordítottan arányos (tág rekesz, kis mélységélesség), másrészt az érzékelő-felület mérete (szintén fordított arányosság, nagyobb érzékelő, kisebb mélységélesség), az objektív aktuális fókusztávolsága (egyenes arányosság áll fenn), illetve a tárgytávolság (szintén egyenes arányosság, közeli tárgyra fókuszálva a háttér majdnem mindig kiesik az élességi tartományból). Speciális objektívekkel szélsőséges mértékig növelhetjük vagy csökkenthetjük, erről a későbbiekben részletesen fogunk írni. 
A mélységélesség olyan eleme a fotónak, ami talán a legszembetűnőbb, és leginkább meghatározza a kép jellegét. Segítségével kiemelhetünk valamit a háttérből, a tömegből, vagy épp kiegyenlíthetjük a tőlünk különböző távolságra lévő tárgyak hangsúlyát. Ugyanaz a "fotó" két jócskán eltérő rekeszállással fotózva két teljesen különböző hatású képet szül, hiszen ezzel irányíthatjuk a néző tekintetét (a szem az éles, világos részeket pásztázza végig először, ezért ha a háttérben nincs éles részlet, a figyelem 100%-át a modellre terelhetjük). Portréknál általában a nagyon kis mélységélesség hatásos. Elég, ha csak a modell szeme éles, és a háttér teljesen életlen (ezért portrékhoz a nagy gyújtótávolságú, nagy fényerejű objektívek ideálisak).
Makrózásnál - a kis tárgytávolság miatt - alapvetően nagyon kicsi a mélységélesség, ilyenkor például nem árt, ha jócskán le tudjuk szűkíteni a blendét, ezzel megnyújtva az élességi tartományt (ehhez állványra és erős külső fényforrásra lehet szükség). Jellemzően a fókuszponttól ugyanolyan távolságra lévő tárgyak élessége valamivel nagyobb a fényképezőgép és a tárgy között, mint a tárgy mögött.



​*A mélységélesség hatása jól érzékelhető különböző rekeszállásoknál*​ 


​*Az aránylag kis mélységélességnek köszönhetően 
az előtérben lévő vasrács teljesen "láthatatlanná" vált*​ 

A mélységélességgel játszva gyakran érdemes körüljárni egy témát, így biztosan megtaláljuk a megfelelő beállítást. Létezik egy fotóművészeti stílus (out-of-focus), melynek lényege a teljes téma életlenné tétele, ezáltal lágy, megnyugtató fotókat létrehozva. Minimalista, modern irányzat, de kétségtelenül hatásos megfelelő környezetben. Ezzel teljesen ellentétes az a megoldás, amikor a fotón minden éles, ilyenkor a néző információ-túladagolásban részesül - feltéve, hogy egy eleve zsúfolt témáról van szó, pl. városi utcakép vagy színes élőlényektől hemzsegő vízalatti fotó. Úgymond trükközni is lehet a kis mélységélességgel, pl. állatkertben gyakran előfordul, hogy kerítés, (vékonyabb) rács vagy drótháló van köztünk és a téma között. Ilyenkor menjünk minél közelebb a rácshoz, fotózzunk tág rekesszel, és ha a téma elég távol van, már el is tüntettük a drótot, vasrudakat a képről.


*Fehéregyensúly*
Az emberi agy, amennyiben tisztában van egy adott tárgy színével, szélsőséges fényviszonyok között is megfelelő színűnek érzékeli azt. Példa: ha a szobában egy erősen sárgás fényű lámpa világít, a kezünkben lévő papírlapot akkor is fehérnek fogjuk érzékelni - pedig valójában sárgának látjuk, mint minden mást is. Ez azért van, mert az agyunk beazonosítja a tárgyakat, és úgymond korrigálja a színskálát érzékeléskor. Erre viszont a fényképezőgép alapvetően nem képes, csak rögzíti, amit "lát". Így a sárga fénnyel világított szobában fotózva minden sárga, sárgás lesz (és mivel fotót nézünk, ezt már az agyunk sem korrigálja).
Ennek kiküszöbölésére szolgál a fehéregyensúly (White Balance, WB) beállítás. A ma forgalomban lévő digitális gépeken legalább 5-6 gyári beállítás található, az automata mellett többnyire "napfény, árnyék, neon, sárga izzó, felhős". Ezek annyit módosítanak a képen, hogy valamennyire eltolják a rögzített színeket egy kék-sárga skálán. Délutánonként, naplemente előtt a napfény színe erősen megsárgul, majd bevörösödik, így ennek ellensúlyozására a sárga mennyiségét csökkenteni, a kék mennyiségét növelni kell a képen. Fordított eset a felhős környezet, ahol többnyire bekékül a táj, így némi sárgára van szükség a színhelyes fotóhoz.



​*Felül felhős, alul árnyékos fehéregyensúly-beállítás ugyanarról a témáról, ugyanabban az időben*​ 
Ha az automata és gyárilag programozott beállítások nem birkóznak meg a feladattal, többnyire rendelkezésünkre áll egy felhasználói beállítás. Ez úgy működik, hogy az adott fényviszonyok között mutatunk a gépnek egy fehér felületet (kompakt gépeknél általában elég rámutatni, digitális tükörreflexes gépeknél csinálnunk kell egy fotót, közepén a fehér felülettel), és a gép a felület fehértől való aktuális eltérését kirtékelve, megfelelő irányba és mértékben eltolja a színskálát, ezzel korrigálva a szokatlan fényviszonyok okozta színeket. Ezzel persze kreatív emberek érdekes hatásokat érhetnek el, hiszen fehér helyett mondjuk lilát mutatva a gépnek, a kész fotó színeit teljesen eltorzíthatjuk.


*Fényérték (Fé)*
A kép megvilágítottságát jelző szám. Az aktuális érték az expozíció két paraméterétől, a zársebességtől és a blendétől függ. A záridő felezésével -1 Fé lépést tehetünk, kétszerezésével +1 Fé (2 Fé-hez negyedelni vagy négyszerezni kell, és így tovább). Értelemszerűen negatív irányba sötétebb képet kapunk, pozitív irányba haladva világosabbat. A blendeértékek között lépkedve teljes Fé értékeket léphetünk. Ebből adódik, hogy egy blendét tágítva ugyanolyan expozícióhoz a záridőt feleznünk kell, és fordítva (értsd: f/5,6 1/1000 mp és f/4 1/2000 mp ugyanolyan megvilágítottságot eredményez, csak a mélységélesség lesz kisebb).

​
*-1 Fé, helyes expozíció és +1 Fé*​ 

Van még egy paraméter, amelyik beleszól az eredménybe, ez a fényérzékenység. A záridővel fordított arányosságban áll az expozíció szempontjából, vagyis kétszer akkora ISO-értékhez fele akkora záridő tartozik (feltéve, hogy ugyanolyan megvilágítottság elérése a cél).

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*A digitális tükörreflexesek I.*

*Bevezető*
Először az egyik legfontosabb kérdést szeretném megválaszolni a témához kevésbé konyítók részére: a manapság kapható digitális tükörreflexes (DSLR, Digital Single Lens Reflex) gépek lényegében teljességgel felveszik a versenyt filmes társaikkal. Szolgáltatásaik, felbontásuk, színdinamikájuk, sebességük miatt egy ilyen gép ma már vonzó alternatíva lehet minden filmes géppel dolgozó fotós számára. Nem egy olyan díjnyertes fotó készült már DSLR géppel, ahol a mezőny nagyobb része még film alapanyagra készült, így akik eddig kételkedtek a digitális technikában, azok nyugodtan tegyék félre előítéleteiket.
Természetesen a megfelelő minőség elérése, a film részletességének illetve dinamikájának digitális úton történő utánzása nem olcsó dolog. Viszont egyes DSLR gépek manapság már olyan árszintre érkeztek, hogy egy hétvégi fotósnak is lehetősége van az SLR technikát használva digitálisan megörökíteni a nyaralásokat, utazásokat úgy, hogy nem kell nagyon mélyen a zsebébe nyúlnia. 
Ezeknek a gépeknek 99%-a nem képes keresőkép megjelenítésére az LCD kijelzőn, azaz a kis monitor egyedül a képek visszanézésére szolgál. Ha komponálni szeretnénk, mindenképpen az optikai keresőt kell a szemünk elé emelni, ami viszont élő képet mutat, hiszen nem egy apró LCD monitor képét bámuljuk, hanem az objektíven keresztül érkező képet tükrözi fel a szemünkhöz a váz. Ezáltal a helyes élességet nagyon pontosan meg tudjuk állapítani. Fontos tudni még, hogy ezeknek a gépeknek az objektívjét - akár teljesen más márkájú és gyújtótávolságú, zoomátfogású, de kompatibilis bajonettel rendelkező - másik objektívre cserélhetjük. Az objektívek tárháza hatalmas, választhatunk fix vagy zoom objektíveket, illetve nagy látószögű, esetleg teleobjektíveket egyaránt, a lista hosszú. 

*Belépő szint*
Belépő szintűnek nevezzük a legolcsóbb DSLR technikával bíró fényképezőgépeket. Ezek manapság 6-8 megapixeles felbontással dolgoznak, ami elég akár A4-es méretű előhíváshoz is. Vázuk egytől-egyig műanyagból készül a költségcsökkentés céljából. Szolgáltatásaik és képminőségük tökéletesen megfelelő ahhoz, hogy a fényképezni szeretők komolyabb kompromisszumok nélkül készítsenek szép, kompakt képminőséget lepipáló fotókat. A megnövekedett vásárlóerő miatt a szegmensbe egyre több gyártó szeretne beszállni, ami nekünk, fotósoknak csak jó, hiszen az árversenynek mi vagyunk a kedvezményezettjei. A Sony és a Panasonic is a közeljövőben várható belépő termékével ezen a piacon.













Mi az ami vonzóvá tehet egy ilyen gépet egy érdeklődő számára? Elsősorban ugye a képminőség. Hiába a kompakt gépek gyakran ugyan ilyen mértékű képfelbontása, annál a méretből adódóan a képérzékelőre (CCD) zsúfolt sokmillió képpont megnövekedett képzajjal jár. A DSLR gépekbe jóval nagyobb érzékelőket építenek, így a képzaj mértéke nem nagyobb mint amit filmen tapasztalhatunk. Ezek a gépek alacsony ISO érzékenységnél lényegében nem termelnek képzajt, illetve emiatt akár több perces expozíciókat is készíthetünk - ha pl. az éjszakai tájat szeretnénk megörökíteni - a képminőség kielégítő lesz.

A másik vonzó tulajdonsága a DSLR gépeknek a sebességük. A többségük 1 mp-nél rövidebb idő alatt készenlétbe kerül a bekapcsolás után, továbbá sorozatfelvételi képességük is igen vonzó, 2,5 - 2,8 kép/másodperces képrögzítésre képes. A gépekhez tartozó objektívek autófókusz gyorsasága is messze lepipálja a kompaktokat. Vásárolhatunk ultrahangos motorral működő objektíveket, amik azon túl, hogy szinte hangtalanok, villámgyors élességállításra képesek. Ezáltal egy ilyen géppel már akár sporteseményeket is nyugodtan fotózhatunk. A gépek szolgáltatásai is fontos tényezők lehetnek. Mindegyik gép teljesen manuális és automata fotómódokat egyaránt kínál a felhasználó számára, sőt, egy pár márka még sok témamódot is felajánl a kezdő, fényképezéshez nem értők számára. A CCD-s képstabilizátoros rendszer csak hab a tortán (lásd: Konica Minolta Dynax 5D). 
Mi az ami leginkább negatívumként említhető egy ilyen gép kapcsán? Elsősorban az ára. Bár a legolcsóbb DSLR gép manapság már bruttó 150 000 Ft-ért hazavihető, ennyi pénzért csak egy vázat kapunk. Ha un. "kit-ben" vásároljuk meg a gépünket, akkor kapunk hozzá egy kit-objektívet, aminek átfogása rendre 3x-szoros és minősége igencsak megkérdőjelezhető (értsd: az objektív olcsó műanyag lencséket tartalmaz, amik nem képesek olyan részletességet a CCD-re vetíteni, amit egy ilyen felbontás megkívánna). 
Ezáltal aki ilyen gépbe fekteti a pénzét és komolyabb fotós szándékai vannak, az készüljön fel hogy a gépváz árán túl, még annak többszörösét fogja objektívekre elkölteni. Az objektívek árai ugyanis nagyon magasak, legalábbis kis hazánkban nagyon drágán juthatunk hozzájuk. De nem csak az objektívek viszik a pénzt: drágák a vakuk, az állványok, a táskák és minden egyéb kiegészítő.













Egyéb negatív tényező lehet a méret. Egy ilyen gép nem fér el a zsebünkben, és a nyakunkba akasztva is komoly súllyal húzza azt le. Nem beszélve a hozzá vásárolt kiegészítőkről, amik egy idő után már nagyobb fotóstáskát kívánnak meg. Tehát akinek fontos a méret, az ne ilyen gépben gondolkodjon, bár manapság ebben a szegmensben is egyre jobban törekszenek a méret csökkentésére - véleményem szerint feleslegesen.
A belépő szintű DSLR gépek tehát remek társak lehetnek, akár hobbira, akár munkára használjuk őket. Számítsunk rá, hogy a váz illetve a felhasznált anyagok nem arra hivatottak, hogy ezt a gépet adjuk majd gyermekünknek 14 éves születésnapjára, nagyobb a valószínűsége, hogy addigra már régen az igazak álmát alussza kedvenc gépünk (hiába, fogyasztói társadalomban élünk). Mivel ez a szegmens még viszonylag új, (2003 augusztusában jelentette be a Canon a kategóriateremtő termékét, az EOS 300D-t) ezért nem is nagyon lehet tippeket adni, hogy meddig bírják ezek a gépek, de akinek fontos az időtállóság, az ne ilyen vázban gondolkozzon. 
<form id="pagerform" name="pagerform" action="/article.php" method="get"> <input name="id" value="145" type="hidden"> </form>​ 
Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*A digitális tükörreflexesek II.*

Most a komolyabb szándékú, nagyobb tudású és elhivatottságú fotósoknak készült félprofi és profi gépeket vesszük sorra.

*Haladó szint*
Lényegében elmondható, hogy pár apróbb szolgáltatásbeli különbségtől eltekintve csupán a váz minőségében és méretében térnek el belépőszintű társaiktól. Ezen gépek váza mind különböző fém-ötvözetből készül, ezzel is komolyabb felhasználást, illetve nagyobb időtállóságot biztosít tulajdonosuknak, továbbá a zárszerkezet is időállóbb felépítésű. Többségük gyorsabb sorozatfelvételi móddal bír, illetve a váz tervezésénél a kis mérettel szemben az ergonómiát, a biztos fogást részesítik előnyben a gyártók. 
Felbontásbeli különbség szintén nincs, ezeknél a modelleknél is 6-8 megapixel jellemző a képpontok mennyiségét illetően. Ebben a kategóriában már szinte alapértelmezett a kis méretű, háttér-világításos állapotjelző LCD kijelző, ami előfordul pár belépőszintű DSLR esetében is. Az érzékelőt tekintve ezeknek a gépeknek általában hasonló méretű érzékelőjük van mint a belépőszint gépeinek, de általában jobb minőséget képviselnek és előfordul, hogy picivel nagyobbak is (de nem full frame, azaz nem 35 mm-es kisfilm méretűek). 












Egy ilyen gép hasznos munkaeszköz lehet riportfotósoknak, komoly természetjáróknak, sportfotósoknak egyaránt és nagyobb az esély rá, hogy több 10 000 exponálást kibírnak. A vázak ára 250 000 Ft -nál kezdődik, de pl. az Olympus E-1 modelljét (ami a cég jelenlegi csúcs DSLR gépe) diákigazolvány felmutatása mellett igen előnyös konstrukcióban, ACADEMIC KIT-ben vásárolhatjuk meg, lényegében belépőszintű DSLR áron. 
Említésre érdemes, hogy ebben a kategóriában kapható olyan DSLR gép, aminek az LCD kijelzője képes élő kép mutatására is, igaz csak éjszaka ajánlatos ennek használata (Canon EOS 20Da). A kategória jelenleg kapható modelljei, ABC sorrendben: Canon EOS 20D, Canon EOS 20Da, Fujifilm Finepix S3 pro, Konica Minolta Dynax 7D, Nikon D200, Olympus E-1, Pentax Ist D. 

*Full frame - belépő szint*
Sajnos egyelőre ebbe a kategóriába még csak egyetlen gépet említhetünk, mégpedig a Canon EOS 5D-t. (Full frame: kisfilm méretű CCD-t jelent, azaz a képérzékelő mérete megegyezik a 35 mm-es kisfilm méreteivel). A cég 2005. augusztusában jelentette be a 12,8 megapixeles, full frame-es gépek belépőszintű modelljét, ami mind árban, mind méretben alacsonyabb szintet képvisel, mint profi társai. Lényegében a cég ismét kategóriát teremtett ezzel a modelljével, mert egy nagy rést tömött be a haladó szintű DLSR-ek és a profi, full frame-es gépek között. A váz ára még így is borsosnak mondható, bruttó 750 000 Ft-ért vesztegetik. Megszállott, lottónyertes amatőröknek, profi fotósoknak való gép, lévén erre már tényleg nem ajánlott gyenge vagy átlagos minőségű, "olcsó" optikákat csavarni és komolyabb szintű fotós tudás kívántatik meg az eredményes használatához.
​










*
Full frame, profi szint*Ezen kategória gépei lényegében kizárólag a fotózásból élők számára készülnek. Nagyrészt elmondható, hogy egy amatőr nem is nagyon használná ki az ilyen gépek tudását, felbontását. Ezek a gépek stúdiókba, versenypályák mellé, komoly természetfotósok kezébe valók, akik a vázba ölt több mint 1 millió forintból szeretnének viszontlátni valamennyit. 
Általában 8-16 megapixeles felbontás és nagy, masszív, portrémarkolattal egybeöntött gépváz jellemző rájuk. Nem ritka a WiFi támogatás sem ezen gépeknél. Egyelőre a profi kategóriát két cég uralja, mégpedig a Nikon és a Canon. A Nikon még nem készített full frame-es CCD-vel szerelt vázat. A vázak ára 1 millió forint körül indul.












*Középformátum, digitális hátfalak*
Ez a formátum még igen fiatalnak számít a digitális világban. A filmes világból származó elnevezés a film méretére utal: ilyen fényképezőgéppel 6 x 4,5 cm de akár 6 x 9 cm-es méretű negatívra leszünk képesek exponálni, ami ugye jóval nagyobb filmméretet jelent a 35 mm-es kisfilmnél. A digitális világban a filmet a CCD helyettesíti, így itt is kb. ilyen méretű képérzékelővel szerelt vázakról van szó. Ezek a gépek munkaeszközök, leginkább stúdiókban találkozhatunk velük (az áruk miatt kevésszer látjuk nyakban lóbálva egy városnéző ázsiai nyakában). A középformátumú gépek felbontása jelenleg 16-22 megapixel körül jár. 












 
A digitális hátfalakat bármilyen - a hátfallal kompatibilis - középformátumú fényképezőgépre felhelyezhetjük. Lényegük, hogy egy olyan fényképezőgéppel készítünk digitális, nagyfelbontású fotókat, amivel eddig kizárólag filmre dolgoztunk. A kategória jellemző gyártói: Fuji, Hasselblad, Kodak, Mamiya, Leaf, Pentax.

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Tartozékok az állványoktól a szűrőkig I.*

Objektívek, vagy egyéb tartozékok vásárlásánál sokan nem tudnak dönteni, mert nem ismerik a választékot, illetve saját gépük lehetőségeit. Ez a cikk nem egy konkrét termékajánló, csupán segít eligazodni az általános fotós tartozékok, kellékek erdejében és vásárlás előtti tanácsokkal szolgál.


*Akkumulátorok és töltők*
Egy kompakt géphez immár rengeteg gyengébb minőségű és profi kelléket vásárolhatunk. A vásárlási áron felül még kb. 10-15 ezer Ft-ot kell rászánnunk, hogy a különböző tartozékokat megvásároljuk hozzá.
Első körben szinte kötelező - ha nem lítium-ion akkumulátoros gépet vettünk - pár jó minőségű és nagy kapacitású akkumulátort vásárolnunk, töltővel együtt. A vásárlásnál ügyelnünk kell arra, hogy lehetőség szerint 2000 mAh, vagy ennél nagyobb kapacitású akksikat válasszunk, hiszen minél nagyobb a telepek kapacitása, annál később merülnek le. Egy kompakt masina - ha ésszel használjuk és nem megy egyfolytában az LCD kijelző és pl. a képstabilizátor - akkor 2100-2300 mAh-s telepekkel 100-200 fotó készítésére is lehetőséget ad. Persze ez sok mindentől függ, pl. egy hideg, téli kiránduláson ne számítsunk 50-60 fotónál többre. A márkás gyártók termékeit választva nem nagyon érhet minket meglepetés, de jó választás lehet pl. egy Ansmann akkukészlet is.














Jó minőségű NiMH-akkumulátorok és egy Delkin gyártmányú Li-ion-akkumulátor​ 
A töltő kiválasztásakor is illik odafigyelnünk pár dologra. Elsősorban ebből is válasszunk márkás típust (pl. Uniross, Ansmann, Energizer) - nem ritkák az akkukkal egybecsomagolt töltők sem. Másodsorban figyeljünk a töltési időre! Nem mindegy, hogy a töltőnk 24, 12, esetleg 2 óra alatt tölti fel akkumulátorainkat. Egy nyaralás során áldásos lehet, ha nem kell egy teljes napot várni a friss akksikra. Létezik már olyan töltő is, melynek töltési ideje 15 perc, de véleményem szerint ez már többet árt az akksinak mint használ, nagyon megterheli és gyorsan veszítenek élettartamukból. Nem árt továbbá, ha töltőnk érzékeli, mikor feltöltötte a telepeket és kikapcsolja önmagát, ezzel nem terheli tovább azokat.
Azoknak akik sokat utaznak autóval netán sátraznak, nem árt, ha autóban is használható töltőt vásárolnak, ugyanis egy ilyen őt során nem mindig lesz lehetőség 230 V-ról tölteni. Azok akik lítium-ion akksival szerelt gépet vásároltak, szintén választhatnak maguknak pót-akkumulátort gépükhöz. Ha sokallják a gyári telepek árát, utángyártott verzióban is gondolkodhatnak. Ezek jóval olcsóbbak, és - a gyártók állításaival ellentétben - nem rosszabbak az eredeti verzióknál.
*Állványok*
Egy - a témában kicsit jobban elmerülő - fotósnak szinte kötelező darab egy állvány beszerzése. Hiszen ki ne szeretné az éjszaka fényeit megörökíteni, az éjszaka kivilágított épületeket lefotózni? Ehhez pedig a legtöbb esetben bizony állvány szükséges! Hiába a képstabilizátor, hiába a vaku, egy épület nem lesz éles vagy helyesen exponált, ha nem állványról végezzük a folyamatot. Ha állványvásárlásra adjuk a fejünket, el kell gondolkodnunk, hogy mire szeretnénk használni és tervezzük-e gépünk lecserélését. Egy pár ezer forintos Hama vagy Soligor állvány bőven megfelel egy közepesebb kompakt géphez, de egy pár kg-os DSLR gépet teleobjektívvel már képtelen stabilan megtartani. Ilyenkor jönnek képbe a neves gyártók masszív, jó minőségű lábakkal és akár külön fejjel ellátott állványai (pl. Manfrotto, Gitzo), amik természetesen jóval drágábbak hétköznapi társaiknál.
Az állványoknak sok fajtája van. A sor a legegyszerűbb és legkézenfekvőbb babzsákkal kezdődik. Ezt otthon, saját magunk elkészíthetjük és remekül stabilizálja gépünket. Aztán jönnek a mini-makró állványok, melyek mind súlyra, mind méretre egészen kicsik. Egy komolyabb kompakt gépet már nem mindegyik bír el, a DSLR-ekről nem is beszélve. A professzionális makró állványok már egy tükörreflexes gépet is elbírnak, emelett elférnek egy kis táskában. Egy ilyen kis állvány nagy segítség lehet a családi események fotózásakor, hiszen bárhova feltehetjük és beállíthatjuk gépünket a nekünk tetsző képkivágás szerint, és így az önkioldónak hála, már mi is rajta lehetünk a fontosabb eseményekről készült fotókon.














1. Slik Mini 2. Slik Monopod 3. Komlyabb Soligor állvány 4. Manfrotto állvány​ 
Akik kis méretű géppel dolgoznak, azok válasszanak egy - már említett - 6-8 ezer Ft-os hétköznapi, műanyag vagy alumínium anyagú állványok közül. Ezeket legtöbbször nagyon apróra összecsukhatjuk és a kirándulások alkalmával nem húzzák a vállunkat. Természetesen ezekből is találunk masszívabb kialakítású, vaskos lábakkal és komolyabb fejjel szerelt példányt, de minőségben messze elmaradnak komolyabb társaiktól és hamar elhasználódnak.
Akik komolyan fotóznak, azoknak előbb-utóbb szükségük lesz egy komoly állványra is, hiszen a DSLR-ek és az objektívek súlyát csak ezek képesek stabilan, belengés nélkül tartani. Egy ilyen állvány ára általában 20 ezer Ft körül indul. Fejet szintén kb. ennyi pénzért választhatunk hozzá. Ez lehet 3D-s vagy gömbfej, kinek milyen az ízlése. A gömbfejet egyetlen csavarral rögzíthetjük, így nagyon gyorsan tudunk dolgozni vele, viszont a horizont beállítása nehézkes. Természetesen léteznek még egyéb - speciális - állványfejek, ilyenek a panoráma vagy csillagászati állványfejek.
Számítsunk arra, hogy ezek az állványok komoly súllyal bírnak, így körültekintően válasszunk pl. túrázáshoz! A profik használhatnak ún. monopodot is, ami egylábú állványt jelent (a tripod a háromlábú állvány). Ezek az eszközök remek segítségül szolgálnak ott ahol kevés a hely, vagy ha nem szeretnénk nagy súlyt magunkkal cipelni. Egyetlen lábukkal nyilván nem stabilizálják olyan tökéletesen a gépet mint háromlábú társaik, de nagy segítséget nyújthatnak akár kedvezőtlen fényviszonyok között, akár terepen. 
Kapcsolódó termékek:

Hama Gamma 72 állvány - ára: 10 990 Ft
Sony VCT-D480 állvány - ára: 20 990 Ft
Uniross RC103545 akkumulátor töltő - ára: 11 510 Ft
Energizer akkutöltő compact + 4db 2500 mAh akkumulátor töltő - ára: 5 900 Ft

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Tartozékok az állványoktól a szűrőkig II.*

*Előtétlencsék*
Az előtétlencsék olyan dioptriás üveg, vagy műanyag lencsék, amiket az objektív elé helyezve kibővíthetjük fotós lehetőségeinket. Ezek használata megkövetel egy már meglévő objektívet, akár kompakt, akár DSLR géppel szeretnénk használni. Többféle előtétlencsét is használhatunk. Nem szabad összetéveszteni őket a szűrőkkel, mert bár sokszor alig különböznek, mégis másra használhatók, mivel az előtétlencsék dioptriásak. Léteznek makró-előtétek, nagylátószögű-előtétek, tele-előtétek. Minden objektív elé tartott plusz lencse csak ront a képminőségen, így ezeknél erre is számítsunk. 












*1. Raynox DCR 250-es makro-előtét egy Fujifilm S602z-n 2. Kenko 1,5x tele-előtét 
3. Gyári adaptertubus egy Minolta Z5-ön 4. Nikon nagylátószögű-előtét*​ 
Bár léteznek nagyon jó minőségű - és méregdrága - előtétek, ezek akkor is rontani fognak az objektív által rajzolt képen. Kompakt gépek tulajdonosai használják örömmel, hiszen nekik nincs lehetőségük objektívet cserélni, míg a DSLR tulajdonosok inkább a céljaikhoz igazítják objektívparkjukat, és igyekeznek azok képét nem rontani különböző előtétekkel (bár egy-egy kiváló minőségű objektív elé csavart jó minőségű lencse már-már észrevétlen is lehet). 
Számítsunk rá, hogy a legtöbb kompakt gépre külön objektívtubust kell vásárolnunk, hogy lencsénket felszerelhessük, ez általában nem jelent 5-6 ezer Ft-nál komolyabb beruházást (amennyiben nem ragaszkodunk a méregdrága gyári tubushoz). 

*Szűrők*
A szűrőket számos területen használhatjuk. Objektívünk elé szerelve pl. átszínezhetjük, sötétíthetjük, polarizálhatjuk, UV-szűrhetjük a képünket, lehetőségeink korlátlanok. Mivel a szűrők nem dioptriásak, így ezek rontanak a legkevesebbet a képminőségen, de mindenképpen rontják azt. A legáltalánosabb szűrő talán az UV-szűrő, ezt leginkább objektívvédőnek szokták használni. Egy kompakt gép objektívétől pl. az ultraviola sugarakon kívül a port és egyéb szennyeződéseket is nagyszerűen távol tartja. 
Ez a szűrő nem rontja objektívünk fényerejét, de a további szűrők már igen, akár 1-2 blendével kevesebb fényt engednek át. Egy polárszűrő egyik funkciója, hogy eltünteti a tükröződéseket, továbbá kiemeli az ég kékjét és a felhőket, ezáltal hatásosabb természetfotók készíthetők. A polárszűrőnél sokat számít, hogy a nap, vagy a fényforrás milyen szögben áll fényképezőgépünkhöz, illetve a témánkhoz. 
Amennyiben pl. nappal szeretnénk hosszabb exponálást végezni (pl. vízeséseknél), szükségünk lehet egy ún. szürkeszűrőre. Ezzel a lencsével csökkenthetjük az érzékelőre érkező fényt olyan mértékben, hogy akár nappal is képesek leszünk több másodperces expozíciót készíteni. A graduált semleges szűrő használata akkor ajánlott, mikor erős kontraszt jelentkezik pl. az ég és a talaj között. Segítségével lágyíthatjuk a kontrasztokat és mind az ég, mind a talaj, vagy előtér helyesen lesz exponálva. 

*Fotóstáskák*
Gépünk megfelelő védelme bizony fontos, így új gép vásárlásakor szánjunk erre is egy keveset a keretből! Már az egészen apró ultra-kompakt gépekhez is választhatunk megfelelő tokot, viszont táskánk vásárlásakor is próbáljunk előrelátóan választani. Lehetőleg ne kelljen minden gépvásárláskor új táskát vennünk, mert a meglévő kicsinek bizonyul! Nem árt mérlegelnünk, hogy milyen környezetben használjuk fényképezőgépünket: akik csupán nyaraláskor, jeles alkalmakkor fényképeznek, azoknak bármilyen válltáska megfelelő lehet.
Nem árt azonban olyan táska, aminek csípőnkre erősíthető pántjai is vannak, így nagyobb biztonságban lesz gépünk a derekunk köré erősítve, vagy a vállunkon hordva. Akik sokat túráznak, és komolyabb felszerelésük van, azok számos hátitáska közül válogathatnak. Ezek már sokzsebes, illetve variálható belső rekeszekkel ellátott táskák. Nem ritka az állvány felrögzítésére szolgáló pánt sem. Ezeknek a táskáknak csupán egy hátrányuk van: a felszerelésünkön kívül egyéb dolgokat (étel-ital, ruhanemű) nem, vagy alig tudunk belepakolni.












*1. Tamrac Velocity 2. Lowepro Nova 5 AW 3. Lowepro Trekker AW II 4. Crupler Formal Lounge*​​Erre a megoldásra találták ki az osztott rekeszes, kétfunkciós hátizsákokat. Ezeknek külön fotós és külön többfunkciós rekeszük van. Lehetőségünk van a felszerelésünket (vagy egy részét) magunkkal vinni, míg az egyéb rekeszekben a túrázáshoz használt egyéb dolgokat, sőt esetleg notebookot is pakolhatunk. Ezeknek a zsákoknak az ára viszont elég borsos (30-40 ezer Ft). 

Amennyiben profi válltáska mellett döntünk, szintén sok fajtát választhatunk, de itt arra is kell ügyelnünk, hogy ne az éppen aktuális felszerelésünknek elegendő méretű táskát vásároljunk, hanem nyugodtan nézzünk kicsit nagyobbat, hiszen a felszerelésünk nagyrészt csak nőni fog. Javaslom, hogy fotóstáskára specializált cégek termékeit vásároljuk. Ezek a gyártók kifejezetten a fotósok igényeihez igazodva alakítják ki termékeiket. A legtöbb fotóstáskát pl. teljesen vízálló, feltehető esőkabáttal is ellátják.

Egy ilyen több zsebes, variálható belső rekeszekkel bíró fotóstáskát már 10-20 ezer Ft-ért megvásárolhatunk, és rengeteg méret közül választhatjuk ki a nekünk tetszőt, de a komolyabb táskákért akár ennek az összegnek a többszörösét is elkérik. Általában egy gépváz és két-három objektív, egy vaku és egyéb kiegészítők, filmek, lencsék tárolására elegendő hely van az átlagos méretű táskákban.
Kapcsolódó termékek:

Canon LA-DC52D előtétlencse adapter - ára: 5 590 Ft
Soligor Model 109 fényképezőgép táska - ára: 7 890 Ft
PAQ AS-308 fényképezőgép táska - ára: 4 790 Ft
Canon TC-DC58B telekonverter - ára: 27 990 Ft

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*A kompakt gépek objektívjei*

Essen pár szó a digitális gépeken használt objektívekről is, lévén a képek minőségéért a CCD-n kívül ez az eszköz felel leginkább. 
Ember legyen a talpán, aki a rengeteg márka és típus közül ki tudja választani a legjobb ár/teljesítmény arányú kompakt gépet/DSLR gépre csavarható objektívet, így megpróbálunk kis segítséget adni a kiválasztáshoz. 

*Általános tudnivalók

*A kompakt gépek képminőségét alapvetően meghatározza a rájuk szerelt objektív minősége, tudása. Éppen ezért nagyon fontos, hogy a fényképezőgép vásárlása előtt valamennyire tájékozódjunk a rá szerelt objektív minőségéről, fényerejéről, hiányosságairól! Nem árt, ha olyan gépet választunk, amit a gyártó egy nagy múltú, bejáratott márkájú objektívgyártó cég lencséivel szerelt, így jóval kevesebb az esélye, hogy később meglepődünk képeink rossz minőségén. Nem kizárt azonban, hogy egy neves gyártó objektívje is hemzsegni fog a képhibáktól, ezért minden vásárlás előtt nézzünk szét az interneten található tesztoldalakon! 

Az egyik fontos tulajdonság a fókusztávolság. A kompakt objektívekre jellemző adatok - méretükből adódóan - sokkal kisebbek mint az SLR (Single Lens Reflex - tükörreflexes), DSLR (digitális tükörreflexes) gépekhez használt objektíveken találunk. Ezeket az értékeket általában 35 mm -es kisfilmes értékre átszámolva adják meg, mivel a fotósok ebben a tartományban számolhatnak könnyebben. Az átváltáshoz használt viszonyszám minden kompakt gépnél más - attól függ mennyivel kisebb az adott gép érzékelője a kisfilmhez viszonyítva. Ebből következtetve egy 8 - 24 mm-es fókusztávolsággal bíró kompakt gép objektívje kisfilmes viszonylatban 38 - 114 mm-nek felel meg (az érzékelő ez esetben 4,75 -ször kisebb a 35 mm-es filmtől). A továbbiakban minden fókusztávolságot kisfilmes értékben adunk meg. 






*Canon Powershot S80; Olympus Mju 700*​ 
A fókusztartomány mellett az objektívek másik fontos tulajdonsága a fényerő vagy maximum blendeméret. Ez az érték mutatja meg, hogy az adott objektív mennyi fényt enged át a lencséken, mennyi fény kerül az érzékelőre (CCD). Ezt az értéket egy viszonyszámmal jelöljük, pl.: 1:2,8 - 4,9. Ez azt jelenti, hogy az objektív kezdő fókusztartományában (tehát pl. 38 mm-es állásban) a maximum blendenyílás f2,8 azaz nagyon tág, míg a fókusztáv végénél már csupán f4,9, tehát szűkebb. Így amikor zoomolunk kevesebb fény jut át az objektíven, hosszabb expozícióra lesz szükségünk a kellő fénymennyiség eléréséhez, mint nagylátószögű állásban. Ez az érték ugyanígy jellemző az SLR/DSLR gépekre való objektívekre is. Manapság a kompakt objektívek legtöbbje f2,8-as kezdő fényerővel bír, ami egy igen jó értéknek felel meg, ha a DSLR gépekhez való objektívek fényerejéhez viszonyítjuk (abban a szegmensben az f2,8 -as kezdő fényerőért már rengeteg pénzt kell leszurkolnunk). 
A kompakt gépeken manapság megtalálható objektívek szinte rendre zoom-objektívek. Szép lassan kihalnak a fix objektíves kompakt gépek, így sokkal nagyobb szabadságunk van egy kompakt gép tulajdonosaként fotóink megkomponálására. Az egyszerűbb kompakt gépeken található objektívek általában háromszoros zoom-átfogást biztosítanak a fotósnak. Egy 38 - 114 mm-es objektívvel lehetőségünk van a kezdő fókusztartományban nagylátószögű tájképek illetve 114 mm-es állásban pl. portréképek vagy makrófotók készítésére is. Ezzel az átfogással a legtöbb hétköznapi, illetve nyaraláskor adódó téma megörökíthető. Akinek ennél komolyabb fotós elképzelése van, de mégis maradna a nem cserélhető objektíves gépeknél, az is rengeteg megoldás közül választhat. 






*Fujifilm Finepix S9500; Samsung Digimax Pro815*​ 
Aki szeretne nagyobb látószöget és komolyabb tele-tartományt tudni a fényképezőgépén, annak jó választás lehet egy 28-200 mm-es objektívvel szerelt masina (pl. Canon Powershot Pro1). Ezt az átfogást szuperzoomnak nevezzük és 7,1x -szeres zoom-átfogást jelent (a képlet egyszerű: 200 : 28 = 7,14). Aki esetleg ennél nagyobb átfogásra, un. ultra-zoom-ra vágyik, annak 38 - 380 mm, vagy ennél nagyobb átfogású objektívvel szerelt gépet kell keresnie. Ez tízszeres átfogást jelent és már a tele tartományban is látogatást tehetünk a segítségével. Manapság nem ritkák az ennél is nagyobb zoom-átfogást biztosító kompakt gépek (pl. Samsung Pro815 - 15x-ös optikai zoom). Ezekkel a gépekkel már természetfotós elképzeléseinket is megvalósíthatjuk, ráadásul ezekben az objektívekben az esetek nagy részében már optikai képstabilizátort is találunk, kezünk remegését csillapítva rövidítve meg a záridőt, stabilizálva a témánkat. 

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*A kompakt gépek objektívjei II.*

Segítség a választáshoz

Szeretném felhívni a figyelmet egy fontos tényezőre! A digitális kompakt gépek hiába biztosítanak sokszor hihetetlen nagy zoom-átfogást nem ritkán 100 000 forint körüli áron, nem véletlenül kerülnek többe az ennél jóval gyengébb "tudású" DSLR-hez való objektívek. Bizony a képminőség nem összehasonlítható egy komoly minőséget képviselő SLR/DSLR objektívvel. A kompakt gépek objektívjeinek minősége főleg a fókusztartomány vége felé már nagyon gyér. Erről a kis méret és a gyenge minőségű műanyag lencsék tehetnek, így ne lepődjünk meg, ha egy tele tartományban készített fotón elvesznek a részletek, a színek nagy mértékben eltérnek a valóstól és fotónk a kontrasztos részeknél hemzsegni fog a kromatikus aberrációtól (kék/lila csíkok) illetve egyéb színhibáktól! Aki jobb minőséget szeretne az válasszon olyan terméket amelynek az objektívét neves lencsegyártó cég készítette. Ajánlott márkák: Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Panasonic (Leica), Sony (Zeiss), Fujifilm. 






A kompakt objektívek tapasztalataim szerint leginkább a makró fotózás során nyújtanak némiképp kiemelkedő eredményt. Egyes objektívek legkisebb fókuszpontja akár 1-2 cm is lehet. Ezzel úgynevezett szuper-makró fotózásra van lehetőségünk, azaz a gépet a lehető legközelebb toljuk az apró témánkhoz és nagylátószögü (pl. 38mm -es) állásban fotózunk. Ezzel igazán látványos nagyításokat érhetünk el, többnyire elégséges fényerő mellett. Összehasonlításként: a DSLR gépekhez használt makró objektívek általában 50-100 mm-es fókusztávolságúak és kb. 20-30 cm-es legközelebbi fókuszpontjuknak köszönhetően messzebbről tudjuk témáinkat fotózni - ezzel nem zavarva az élőlényeket. 

A kompakt gépek objektívjeit általában különböző előtétlencsékkel bővíthetjük, ezzel is a nagylátószög, illetve a tele tartományt növelve. Ezek a lencsék valamelyest rontják a képminőséget, és egyes lencsék ára akár több tízezer forintba is kerül, de használatukkal a lelkes fotóamatőrök kitágíthatják lehetőségeiket. Mivel a kompakt gépek sokkal lassabban állítják be az élességet mint a DSLR gépek, így ha módunkban áll próbáljunk meg olyan gépet vásárolni, amivel a fókuszt manuálisan is beállíthatjuk. Így (pl. a makrófotózásnál) jelentősen megkönnyítjük gépünknek a munkát, és nagyobb eséllyel készíthetjük el bemozdulásmentes felvételeinket. Manuális fókusz és zoom-gyűrűvel szerelt gépek méginkább megkönnyítik a fotózást, hiszen sokkal gyorsabban és pontosabban lehet a segítségükkel zoomolni és fókuszálni. 

*Segítség a választáshoz*

A Canon cég gyártotta Powershot "A" családban nem nagyon fogunk csalódni, hiszen mind az objektívek képminősége mind a gépek tudása megfelelő lehet egy kezdő-haladó fotós számára és az áruk is mérsékelt. Sajnos képstabilizátort még nem találunk a cég eme termékeibe építve, így akinek ilyen extrára fájna a foga, az a Panasonic kompakt gépei között válogasson (pl. Panasonic LX1, FZ30). Sajnos az érzékelő terén még van mit fejlődnie a cégnek, de a gépekhez szerelt Leica gyártmányú objektívek kiváló képminőséget nyújtanak, és az optikai képstabilizátor minden helyzetben a segítségünkre lehet. Az Olympus is kiváló képminőséget kínál, profi minőségű objektívjeinek (és remek képérzékelőinek) köszönhetően, így bármelyik kreatív-kompakt gépüket ajánlani tudom (pl. Olympus SP320). 

*






*​*Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ30; HP Photosmart E317*​ 
Jelenleg talán az egyik legjobb minőségű objektívvel szerelt kompakt gép, a Sony Cyber-shot DSC-R1-es. Sajnos ára még nagyon magas, de 10 megapixeles felbontását egy igen minőségi, Carl Zeiss gyártmányú 5x-ös zoomátfogású objektív egészíti ki, ezzel remek minőségű fotókat készíthetünk. A "gyártunk-mindent-amit-lehet" politikával bíró cégek közül talán a Sony és a Panasonic cégek nyújtanak elfogadható képminőséget, a többi gyártó gépeitől viszont óvva intek mindenkit! 

Egy ilyen fényképezőgép lehet, hogy piacvezető árral mosolyog ránk a plakátokról, de értékelhető képminőséget ezen gépektől, illetve objektívjeiktől ne nagyon várjunk. Kínos csalódásoktól menthetjük meg magunkat ha pár ezer forinttal drágább és akár kisebb felbontású gépet választunk. Ugyancsak kerülendők az MP3 lejátszóval, rádióval, szendvicssütővel és egyéb ínyencségekkel teletömött "fényképezőgépek" is. Ezek nemhogy képminőséget nem hordoznak, de egyel (vagy kettővel) több funkciójuk van, ami elromolhat.


Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Objektívek tükörreflexes gépekhez*

A tükörreflexes vagy digitális tükörreflexes gépek egyik legnagyobb előnye, hogy magunk választhatjuk ki az objektívünk átfogását, fényerejét, attól függően, hogy mit szeretnénk fényképezni, illetve mire van pénzünk. 


*Általános tudnivalók*
DSLR gép tulajdonosaként jó ha tisztában vagyunk a következőkkel: a gépünkhöz csomagolt un. kit-objektív minősége nem sokkal jobb egy kompakt gép objektívjénél. Ha 6 megapixelesnél nagyobb felbontásra képes DSLR gépünk van, nem árt minőségi objektívet választanunk hozzá, mivel a gyenge minőségű, olcsó termékek nem képesek a CCD-re elegendő részletet "rajzolni". Ebben az esetben csak a file-ok mérete és felbontása lesz nagy, de részletesség nem lesz finomabb, mint egy 5-6 megapixeles kompakt géppel készített képnél. 
Aki DSLR gép vásárlásába vágja a fejszéjét, az készüljön fel arra, hogy gépéhez való, profi minőségű objektívek ára gyakran a drága DSLR váz árát is meghaladja, akár több százezer forintot is fizethetünk egy-egy komolyabb darabért. Természetesen vannak pénztárca kímélő megoldások, de ezek nem a kényelmes felhasználóknak valók: régi, gyakran manuális fókusszal bíró objektívekre kereshetünk vagy csináltathatunk olyan átalakítót, amivel új gépünkre is rácsavarhatjuk azt. Így viszonylag olcsón jutunk remek képminőségű és időtálló objektívhez, ami sokáig fog még minket szolgálni. 

*






*​*Canon EOS 20D egy 17 - 85mm IS USM objektívvel; Konica Minolta Dynax 7D és objektívjei*​A DSLR gépek nagy részénél is adott az úgynevezett crop-factor, azaz egy olyan érték amivel objektívünk fókusztávolságát be kell szoroznunk, hogy megtudjuk az aktuális gépen használatos fókusztávolságokat. Ez szintén a CCD méretéből adódik, mivel a DSLR gépek érzékelője a legtöbb esetben még mindig kisebb a hagyományos kisfilmnél (APS-C méret). Ez részint 1,5-2-szeres érték szokott lenni, ennyivel nagyobb a 35 mm-es film a DSLR gépek fényérzékelőjénél. Ilyen esetekben a gépünkhöz vásárolt objektív gyújtótávolsága megnő, tehát mind a nagylátó tartomány, mind a tele tartomány változik. Ez a nagylátószög esetében hátrányt, míg a tele tartomány esetében előnyt jelenthet, hiszen egy pl. 18-200 mm-es objektív 35 mm ekvivalens fókusztávolsága (pl. 1,6-szoros crop factor esetén) 28,8-320 mm-re nő, azaz a 200 mm-es gyújtótávolságból gépünk 320 mm-es gyújtótávolságot "csinál", de a 18 mm-es nagylátószögünk mértéke viszont 28mm-re csökken. 
Kaphatók olyan un. FULL FRAME gépek is amiknél ezzel az értékkel nem kell számolni, ugyanis érzékelőjük mérete megfelel a kisfilm méretének. Mostanság kezdenek a gyártók direkt az APS-C méretű szenzorokhoz igazított objektíveket gyártani. Ezeknek előnye, hogy az adott géptípuson a legoptimálisabb képet vetítik. A dolog miértje a következő: a film sokkal toleránsabb a nem-derékszögben érkező fénysugarakkal szemben, viszont a CCD csakis merőlegesen érkező fénysugarakból képes értékelhető képet alkotni. 

*






*​*Nikon D200; Pentax *ist DS*​Amennyiben gépünk érzékelője kisebb a hagyományos kisfilmnél és nem APS-C szenzorhoz igazított objektívet használunk, a fénysugarak a legtöbb helyzetben nem derékszögben érkeznek az érzékelőre és ez képhibákhoz, vignettáláshoz vezethet. Ezért ajánlott APS-C szenzorhoz való objektíveket szerelnünk APS-C szenzoros gépünkre. Sajnos full frame vagy egyéb méretű (pl analóg gép) érzékelővel szerelt gépeken nem tudjuk használni ezeket az objektíveket, így vásárláskor legyünk körültekintőek. Jelzésük: AF-S (Canon), DX (Nikon), Da (Pentax), DC (Sigma), DX (Tokina).



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Objektívek tükörreflexes gépekhez II.*

*Objektívek típusai*

Gyakorlatilag két részre oszthatók az objektívek típusai: fix illetve zoom-objektívekre. A fix objektívek minősége a legjobb, hiszen ilyen esetekben a gyújtótávolság nem változik, a lencsék mindig a lehető legoptimálisabb állásban állnak és a legélesebb, legrészletesebb képet vetítik a CCD-re. Ezek az objektívek általában egy-egy fix célra valók. Tájfotózni egyes nagylátószögű objektívek a legjobbak, míg természetfotózáshoz, vadleshez egy 300 esetleg 400 mm-es vagy nagyobb fix objektív, míg a közelfényképezéshez egy 100 vagy 150 mm-es makró-objektív a legjobb.

*






*
*Fujifilm S3 Pro egy Nikkor 24 - 50mm objektívvel ; a Tokina 100mm -es, f2,8 fényerejű makro objektíve*​Zoom-objektíveknél sajnos már minőséget kell áldozzunk a flexibilitásért cserébe. Természetesen DSLR gépekre is csavarhatunk alap-zoom (pl. 17-50mm), közép-tele (pl. 70-200mm), szuper-zoom (pl. 18-125mm) vagy akár ultra-zoom (18-200mm) objektíveket, de legyünk tisztában azzal, hogy minél nagyobb egy objektív zoom-átfogása, annál gyengébb a képminősége. 
Egy átlagos objektív fényereje általában F3,5 vagy F4 körül indul. Akinek több fényerőre van szüksége, annak bizony mélyebben kell a zsebébe nyúlnia. Ezen esetekben nem csak az extra fényerőért fizetünk többet, hanem a lencsék minőségéért, az extra - képminőség javító - megoldásokért, illetve az egyéb felhasznált anyagokért (pl. fém váz). Egy fix f2,8-as fényerőt produkáló 70-200 mm-es, képstabilizátorral ellátott Canon objektívért akár félmillió forintot is elkérnek az üzletekben. 

*






*
* Sigma 18 - 125 DC; Sigma 18 - 200 DC*​ 
*Segítség a választáshoz*
Amennyiben sokat utazunk és csupán nyaralásaink, utazásaink profi megörökítése a cél, válasszunk egy szuper-zoom objektívet. Ebben az esetben egy nagylátószöggel és közepes teletartománnyal bíró objektívünk lesz, amit nem kell cserélgetni és a mérete, súlya, ára és a képminősége is elfogadható. Jó választás lehet egy Sigma 18 - 125 mm f/3.5-5.6 DC objektív. Pénzünkért átlagos fényerőt és képminőséget kapunk, de a DC jelzés arról árulkodik, hogy ezt az objektívet csak APS-C érzékelővel szerelt gépre tudjuk felcsavarni. 
Ultra-zoom kategóriából is választhatunk, pl. egy Sigma 18 - 200 mm f/3,5-6,3 DC személyében, de egy Tokina AF 24 - 200 mm f/3.5-5.6 AT-X 242AF objektív is hasznos társ lehet utazásaink során. Az utóbbi objektívet már bármilyen CCD-vel szerelt fényképezőgéphez használhatjuk, viszont ennek az objektívnek mind a mérete mind a súlya nagyobb, mivel - a Sigmával szemben - időtálló, fém alkatrészekből készül. Komolyabb minőséget, de kisebb zoom-átfogást kapunk, ha a Canon EF 70-200mm f/4.0L USM objektívet válasszuk utazásainkhoz bruttó 180 000 forintért, de a fix f4-es fényerő nem minden esetben a legjobb.

*






*
*Alul: Tokina 24 - 200 AT-X 242; Canon 70 - 200 f4 "L"*​Ha természetfotózáshoz keresünk objektívet, lehetőség szerint fix gyújtótávolságú és fényerejű terméket keressünk, mert a természetfotózásnál megkövetelt minőséget csak ezek a lencsék képesek produkálni. A Canonnál az "L" széria jelöli a profi minőséget, a Nikon gépekhez használható Nikkor objektíveknél ez a jelzés "ED", Sigmáknál "EX"-szel jelölik. Jó választás lehet a Sigma 300mm f/2.8 EX DG HSM objektív, vagy a Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM objektív (HSM/USM - ultrahangos fókuszálás), amiért ugyan többet kell fizetnünk mint a Sigmáért, de beépített optikai képstabilizátort is kapunk a pénzünkért. 


Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Objektívek tükörreflexes gépekhez III.*

*Teleobjektív, makrofotózás*

Amennyiben nincs több százezer forintunk egy teleobjektívre, de természetfotós terveink vannak szűkös a pénztárcával párosítva, akkor egy Sigma 135-400mm f/4.5-5.6 APO DG lencsével jól járhatunk bruttó 160 000 forintért. Az egyik legolcsóbb, elfogadható minőségű teleobjektív a Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 APO DG Macro objektíve, ami 200 mm-es állás felett még makro funkcióval is rendelkezik. 

*






*​*Sigma 300mm f/2.8 EX DG HSM; Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM *​​*






*​*Sigma 135-400mm f/4.5-5.6; Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 APO DG Macro*​Abban az esetben, ha makro fotózásban leljük örömünket, szintén fix gyújtótávolságú objektíveket ajánlok. Fontos szempont az objektív nagyítása, amit egy viszonyszámmal adnak meg, pl. 1:2, 1:1 stb. illetve a legkisebb fókusztávolság is, ami azt jelöli, hogy objektívünkkel milyen közeli témára tudunk élesíteni. Ilyen esetben is fontos a jó fényerő, hiszen a természetben fellelhető makrotémák sem hálálják meg ha gépünk a kelleténél hosszabb ideig exponál. 
A Sigma 50mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro objektív 1:1 arányú nagyításra képes fix f2,8 fényerővel és 20 cm-es legkisebb fókuszponttal. Jó eredményekre képes a Tamron SP 90mm f/2.8 Macro objektíve, de a Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro lencsével is remek makrofotókat készíthetünk. Aki ennél is komolyabb nagyításra vágyik és a pénztárcája is ki van bélelve, az pl. egy Sigma 180mm f/3.5 EX DG APO Macro IF HSM objektívvel vesse bele magát a rovarvilág közé. 

*






*​*Sigma 50mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro; Tamron SP 90mm f/2.8 Macro*​​*






*​*Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro; Sigma 180mm f/3.5 EX DG APO Macro*​

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Objektívek tükörreflexes gépekhez IV.*

*Extra nagy látószög*

Aki extra nagy látószögre vágyik, annak 10-15 mm-es gyújtóponttól kezdődő objektíveket ajánlott keresni. Az Olympus cég nemrég piacra dobott nagylátószögű objektívje impozáns darab: Zuiko Digital ED 7-14mm 1:4.0. Ez az átfogás egy négyharmad szabványú gépen kétszereződik, azaz 14-28mm lesz belőle. Canon rendszerre az egyik legjobb választás talán az EF 14mm f2,8 L USM objektív. Az ára természetesen "L" -es mértékű, azaz nagyon magas. 

*






*​*Zuiko Digital ED 7-14mm f4.0; Canon EF 14mm f2,8 L USM 
*​​*






*​*Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM; Sigma Fisheye 8mm f/4 EX*​Olcsóbb és minőségben gyengébb a Canon EF-S 10-22mm f3.5-4.5 USM objektív, viszont legalább zoom-olhatunk vele. A Sigma választékában is találunk nagylátószögű objektíveket, mégpedig a Sigma Fisheye 8mm f/4 EX-et, ami már halszemobjektívnek minősül, illetve a Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM -et. Jó képminőséget produkál a Tokina AF 12-24mm f/4 AT-X 124AF Pro DX objektív is, és az ára sem annyira vészes, viszont csak APS-C szenzorhoz használhatjuk. 

*






*​*Sigma 10-20mm f4.0-5.6 EX DC HSM; Tokina 12-24mm f4.0 AT-X 124AF Pro DX*​A felsorolt termékek nem kimondottan a legjobbak vagy a legolcsóbbak, nem állítom, hogy csak ezeket érdemes megvásárolni és nem kizárt, hogy vannak a piacon jobb ár/érték arányú termékek. Azoknak a fotósoknak próbál a cikk segítséget nyújtani, akik nem konyítanak annyira a témához, vagy épp vásárlás előtt állnak és döntésképtelenek. Akik két vagy több objektív közül nem tudják eldönteni melyik lenne a legjobb megoldás, azok nézzenek szét az internetes tesztoldalakon, ahol rengeteg képpel prezentálják az objektívek tényleges tudását! 


Kapcsolódó termékek:

Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM objektív - ára: 153 990 Ft
Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - általános beállítások I.*

Mielőtt belevetjük magunkat a különböző témák megörökítésébe, szánjunk kis időt gépünk megfelelő beállításaira, hogy az adott szituációban mindig a legjobb eredménnyel készíthessük el a kívánt fotót. Cikksorozatunk a különböző fotótémák megörökítésekor ajánlott beállításokat és fogásokat vesézi ki, de mindenek előtt nézzük meg általánosságban, hogyan állítsuk be gépünket.


*Fotómódok, motívumprogramok*
Minden téma fotózása előtt el kell döntenünk, hogy milyen módban érdemes az adott témát fényképezni. A digitális gépeken található funkcióválasztó tárcsával (vagy a menüben) állítsuk be a kívánt programot. Ezek a programok határozzák meg, hogy gépünk milyen záridővel, rekesznyílással, érzékenységgel, fehéregyensúllyal készíti el a leendő képet. Kezdők használhatják az automata módot. Ez a program az aktuális fényviszonyoknak és időpontnak megfelelő legjobb motívumprogramot állítja be az exponáláshoz, a fotósnak csak kattintania kell.

A fejlett technikának köszönhetően ez a program a legtöbb helyzetet megfelelően oldja meg, felismeri, hogy éjszakai tájat vagy nappali portréképet készítünk. Az automata programmód hátránya, hogy a lehető legkisebb mértékben avatkozhatunk be fotóink készítésébe - persze akik nem értenek a témához, azoknak nem is céljuk a beavatkozás. Amennyiben szeretnénk magunk beállítani a motívumprogramokat, erre biztosan számos lehetőséget kínál gépünk. Gyártótól és géptípustól függően 6-20 előre eltárolt motívumprogram közül választhatunk. Ezek nagy vonalakban: táj, éjszakai táj, havas táj, portré, önportré, beltér, sport, makró, víz alatti témák stb.


 

​*Az Olympus gépei kínálják a legtöbb és legkülönb témamódot*​Akik kicsit jobban elmélyedtek a fotótechnikai ismeretekben, azok választhatják a "P" vagy programautomatika módot, ez a legtöbb fényképezőgépen megvan. Ez a program szintén a legoptimálisabb záridő-rekeszérték párt határozza meg (akár az automata mód), de itt már a legtöbb beállítást felülbírálhatjuk, illetve magunk végezhetjük. Beállíthatjuk a fehéregyensúlyt, a fénymérést, az autófókusz működését illetve expozíció korrekciót is végezhetünk.

*Fontos paraméterek*

Mielőtt gépünket a témára állítanánk, szánjunk pár másodpercet a paraméterek testreszabására. Először is állítsuk be a fénymérés módját. Általában három mód közül választhatunk, de ez géptípusonként változhat: mátrix, középre súlyozott, illetve spotmérés. Mátrix fénymérésnél gépünk több apró mezőre osztja a képet (általában 35-49 mező) és ezekben az apró mezőkben vizsgálja a fényerősséget, majd az egészet átlagolva meghatároz egy optimális záridő-rekeszérték párost (kiértékelő fénymérésnek is nevezik). Középre súlyozott mérésnél csak a képmező középső kb. 10%-át vizsgálja a gép. Spotmérésnél pedig egy 2-3%-os pontban méri a fényt és ehhez állítja be a rekeszértéket és a záridőt, de ez a pont nem kötelezően a képmező közepén kell legyen.

A mátrix fénymérés az esetek 90%-ában helyes eredményt hoz, ám rengeteg olyan téma akad, aminél érdemes a másik két fénymérési módot is kipróbálnunk. Középre súlyozott vagy spotmérést pl. naplementénél vagy portréfotózásnál érdemes alkalmazni. A képeken jól látni, hogy az épületünket mátrix fényméréssel sikerült helyesen exponálni, míg a spot-fénymérés túlexponált fotót eredményezett, mivel az épület egy sötétebb pontjára mértünk fényt.
*

 

*​*1. spot-fényméréssel készített fotó, 2. mátrix fényméréssel készített fotó*​A fénymérés beállítása után a fényérzékenység (ISO) beállítása következik. Ez az érték határozza meg, hogy a képérzékelőnk (CCD) mennyire legyen érzékeny a beérkező fényre. Ezt az értéket az analóg szegmensben is megtaláljuk, a filmekre vonatkozóan (pl. ISO 50, ISO 200, ISO 400). A digitális géppel dolgozó fotósok nagyon előnyös helyzetben vannak az analóg gépekkel szemben, ugyanis analóg géppel nem tudjuk ilyen egyszerűen az ISO-érzékenységet állítani, mivel ez a művelet a film cseréjével jár. Minél kisebb az ISO mértéke, annál több fényre van szükségünk a helyes expozícióhoz, tehát annál tovább kell gépünknek exponálnia, vagy annál tágabb blendét kell beállítanunk. Az érzékenység növelésével nő a képünkön látható ún. képzaj mértéke is.

Minél magasabb ISO-érzékenységet adunk meg, annál zajosabbak lesznek képeink. Napos időben nyugodtan állítsuk be a lehető legkisebb érzékenységet, (pl. ISO 100) mivel úgyis lesz elég fény a helyes expozícióhoz és így a képzaj mértéke is bőven az elfogadható határ alatt marad. Sötétebb témáknál már emelhetjük az érzékenységet, de mindig tartsuk szem előtt a képzaj mértékét, ugyanis egy bizonyos érték felett már elvesznek a részletek a megnőtt képzaj miatt. ISO 200 felett sok kompakt gép használhatatlan képminőséget produkál, DSLR-tulajdonosok nyugodtan használhatják az ISO 800-as értéket is.

Az érzékenység beállítását követően állítsuk be a fehéregyensúlyt (WB, White Balance). Mivel a témánkat megvilágító fény hőmérséklete esetenként különböző lehet, így a fehér szín hőmérséklete mindig az aktuális fényviszonyoktól függ. A fehéregyensúly mértékegysége a kelvin. Napos időben melegebb (sárgább) tónusú a fehér szín, egy fénycsővel világított szobában viszont hidegebb (kékes) tónust képez. Kezdők nyugodtan használhatják az automata WB-beállítást, mivel a gépek szoftvere a legtöbb esetben remekül állítja be a megfelelő értéket. Extrém esetekben előfordulhat azonban, hogy a szoftver hibázik, így a haladó fotósok mindenképpen maguk állítsák be a WB-t.
*

 

*​*1. helytelen fehéregyensúly, 2. helyes fehéregyensúly *​A gyártók elegendő előre eltárolt színhőmérséklet, presetet nyújtanak részünkre. Ezek a beállítások általában: napfény, felhős égbolt, árnyék, izzó, fénycső, vaku. Ezen beállításokat használva a legtöbb esetben kielégítő fehéregyensúllyal bíró fotókat készíthetünk. Aki nem tud vagy nem akar az előre eltárolt témák közül választani, készíthet saját fehéregyensúlyt (amennyiben gépe erre lehetőséget ad). Egy homogén fehér vagy világosszürke lapot lefényképezve, meg tudjuk mutatni fényképezőgépünknek az adott fényviszonyok között a fehér szín hőmérsékletét. Profi gépekben lehetőségünk van kelvinenkénti beállításra is.

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - általános beállítások II.*

A kompakt gépek mindegyike számos témamódot kínál, melyeket használva a gyártók a különleges szituációkban is tökéletes képeket ígérnek.


*Haladó programmódok* 
Amint a korábbi cikkünkben ismertetett pár beállítással megvagyunk, el kell döntenünk, hogy milyen módban fényképezünk. Sok gép lehetőséget nyújt a manuális vagy félmanuális fotómódok (rekesz- vagy időautomatika) valamelyikének kiválasztására (az automata módokon kívül). Rekeszautomatika módban (jelölése Tv vagy S) gépünk a beállított záridőhöz rendel egy rekeszértéket. Tehát ilyenkor csak a záridő beállítására van lehetőségünk, a rekeszérték beállítása a gép dolga. Időautomatika módban (jelölése Av vagy A) ennek a fordítottja történik, tehát nekünk csak a rekeszértéket kell beállítanunk, gépünk gondoskodik a legtökéletesebb záridő beállításáról.

Hogy mikor érdemes ezeket használni? Rekeszautomatikát olyan esetekben használjuk, mikor egy adott záridőre van szükségünk, és nem szeretnénk, ha gépünk automatikája ezen változtatna, viszont a rekeszérték számunkra közömbös. Ilyen témákból általában kevesebb adódik, hiszen a rekeszérték legalább olyan fontos a végeredményt tekintve, mint a záridő beállítása, és ekkor már manuális módban érdemes fényképezni. Időautomatikát már több helyzetben használhatunk. Amennyiben csupán egy adott (pl. a legtágabb) rekeszre van szükségünk, nyugodtan rábízhatjuk gépünkre a záridő meghatározását, nekünk csak a mindenkori rekeszértéket kell belőnünk.


 *



 
Sportesemény fotózásakor a hosszabb záridő dinamikusabbá teheti fotóinkat *​ Manuális módban (jelölése M) mindent nekünk kell végeznünk, de a legtöbb gép nyújt egy kis segítséget is, mivel ebben a módban is működik a fénymérés. Kompakt gépek esetén azonnal láthatjuk beállításaink várható eredményét az LCD kijelzőn, DSLR gépeknél pedig egy kis számegyenesen láthatjuk, hogy alá- vagy föléexponált lesz-e a fotónk.


*Élességállítás *
Gépünk autofókusza a legtöbbször helyesen állítja be az élességet, bár kompakt gépeknél ez 1-2 másodpercig is eltarthat. Ez mozgó témáknál vagy megismételhetetlen pillanatoknál zavaró lehet. Figyeljünk oda arra, hogy ha lehet ne dinamikus élességálltást használjunk. Zavaró lehet az, mikor a dinamikusan működő autófókusz témánk előtti vagy mögötti tárgyat választva álltja be az élességet. Ezt elkerülendő használjuk gépünket egyetlen, fixen beállított fókuszponttal, pl. a képmező közepén. Ez a beállítás viszont nagyobb körültekintést kíván tőlünk, ugyanis az autófókusz képtelen lesz homogén témákra célozva élességet állítani. Így ha tehetjük mindig kontrasztos témára irányítsuk gépünk fókuszpontját, és kerüljük a sima falakat vagy árnyékos részeket.

Adódhatnak azonban olyan helyzetek, mikor gépünk autófókusza nem tudja helyesen beállítani az élességet. Ilyenek a ködös, alkonyi, vagy éjszakai témák. Ilyenkor szükségünk lesz gépünk manuális fókuszállítására, amennyiben az rendelkezik ilyennel. Azon kompakt gépek amiken az élességet fókuszgyűrűvel állíthatjuk be, sokat segítenek a komponálásban. Nem hátrány egy nagy felbontású LCD kijelző (vagy EVF, Electronic ViewFinder, azaz elektronikus kereső). A legtöbb masina még ki is nagyítja a témát digitális nagyítással, ezzel segítve a pontos élességállítást. A DSLR gépeknél nyilván nincs ilyesmire szükség, hiszen ezeknek a gépeknek a keresőjében egy tükör segítségével élő képet látunk.

Gyorsan mozgó témák fotózásánál használjunk ún. követőfókuszt. Ez a funkció mindig a mozgó témára állítja az élességet, amennyiben azt képesek vagyunk a képmezőben tartani (fix pontos élességállítást használva nehezebb a dolgunk, hiszen az apró célkeresztet kell a témán tartanunk).


*Kisebb felbontás vagy nagyobb tömörítés?* 
Előfordulhat, hogy háttértárolóink kapacitása kevésnek ígérkezik egy-egy fotózás alkalmával, így csökkentenünk kell készülő képeink méretét. Ilyenkor két megoldás közül kell választanunk: vagy csökkentjük képeink felbontását, vagy növeljük a tömörítés mértékét. Mindkét megoldás a fájlméret csökkenéséhez vezet, de melyik a jobb? A digitális gépek JPEG szabványú képfile-okat készítenek. Ez a szabvány tömörített képállományt jelent, azaz képeink egy előzetes tömörítés után íródnak fel a háttértárolóinkra.




A tömörítés mértékének beállítására géptől függően két- vagy három lehetőség van, szuperfinom, finom illetve standard tömörítési módokat választhatunk. A szuperfinom tömörítés értelemszerűen a legfinomabb tömörítési eljárást alkalmazza, a legkisebb mértékben tömörít a fotón, így a legnagyobb méretet produkálja a legjobb képminőség mellett. Standard beállításnál a tömörítés mértéke erősebb, így több részlet veszik el vagy lesz összemosva és jóval kisebb file-méret lesz az eredmény.

Egy manapság használatos 4-6 megapixeles gépnél az esetek többségében felesleges a teljes felbontást használni, hiszen akár a monitoron történő visszajátszáshoz, akár 10 x 15-ös papírképek nyomtatásához elég a kisebb (pl. 4 megapixeles) felbontás is. Ezek függvényében levonható az a következtetés, hogy a tömörítés mértékét mindig tartsuk a legjobb képminőséget nyújtó állásban, és szükség esetén inkább a képfelbontást csökkentsük. Így fotóink ugyanolyan jó minőségűek maradnak, mint maximális felbontásnál, csupán a méretük lesz kisebb.

Abban az esetben, ha nagyméretű nagyítást szeretnénk egy fotóból készíteni, érdemes a maximális felbontást kihasználni, de a JPEG tömörítésen ebben az esetben se változtassunk. A tesztfotókon jól látszik, hogy hiába készítettük nagy felbontásban a fotónkat, az erősebb tömörítés miatt sok részlet elveszett, míg a kisebb tömörítéssel készített kép jobb lett, hiába fényképeztünk kisebb felbontásban.


 *



*​*1. nagy felbontás - nagyobb tömörítési ráta, 2. kisebb felbontás - kisebb* *tömörítési ráta*​


Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - városok megörökítése*

*Beállítások, alapszabályok*

Először is felejtsük el a klasszikus családi utazási képeket! Amennyiben mégsem szeretnénk kihagyni azokat, elkészültük után szánjunk egy kis időt a család, feleség, barátnő nélküli fotók készítésére. Egy idegen városban rengeteg látnivaló, téma akad, így nem árt, ha egy egész napot (vagy többet) adunk magunknak a témák megtalálására, a város ritmusának felvételére, a fotók elkészítésére (amennyiben vagyunk annyira elhivatottak).

Fényképezőgépünk beállításait már kiveséztük előző cikkeinkben, de a városi fotózáshoz nem árt néhány alapszabályt betartanunk. Először is, vigyünk magunkkal állványt! Nem jó érzés, mikor alkonyatkor kénytelenek vagyunk abbahagyni a fotózást, hiszen ilyenkor teljesen más arcát mutatják a városok, nevezetességek (pl. kék óra). Amennyiben tükörreflexes gépünk van, nagylátószögű objektívet csavarjunk rá. Kompakt gép esetében lehetőségeinkhez képest használjunk nagylátószögű konvertert, mert a nagy épületeket csak ezekkel az objektívekkel tudjuk egy képbe foglalni. 



 

​ 
Amennyiben napsütésben indulunk útnak, válasszuk a legalacsonyabb ISO-érzékenységet. A mátrix-fénymérés városban a legtöbb témánál jó eredményt ad, de persze dolgozhatunk manuális módban is. Amennyiben szeretnénk a legnagyobb részletességű képet kapni és a fényviszonyok megengedik, lehetőleg válasszunk közepes rekeszértéket (nappal az állvány jó szolgálatot tesz ilyenkor). A fehéregyensúly lehet automata is, de a napfény beállítás is kielégítő, amennyiben süt a nap. Felhős időben természetesen a felhős beállítást válasszuk. Ha gépünk beállításaival végeztünk, irány felkutatni a témákat.

*Komponálás*

Amennyiben lehetséges, fotózás előtt járjuk körül a témát. Keressük meg a lehető legjobb, legérdekesebb látványt nyújtó helyeket. Ne csak a puszta szemünkkel nézzünk körül, emeljük magunk elé a gépet és a keresőn keresztül komponáljunk. Ha zoommal is rendelkezik az objektív, minden állást próbáljunk ki bezoomolva is. Érdekes és nagyon szép részleteket emelhetünk így ki. Próbáljunk meg olyan fotót készíteni a témáról, amilyet még nem láttunk róla. Persze ez nehéz, de a könnyebbik út nem vezet akkora sikerélményhez. Ha úgy érezzük, feküdjünk le a földre, menjünk olyan közel amennyire tudunk és próbáljuk meg "bogárszemmel" fotózni a témát. Magas épületeknél ez a beállítás még inkább kiemeli az épület méreteit.



 

​ 
Egy nyaraláson vagy hétvégi kiruccanáson természetesen egyetlen dologból van a legkevesebb, mégpedig az időből. Mindent látni akarunk, de csak pár napunk van rá, és még pihennénk is. Mindezeket figyelembe véve igyekezzünk céltudatosan fotózni. Induljunk el napfelkeltekor, mert a hajnali fények sokkal barátságosabbá, érdekesebbé, színesebbé teszik a városképeket. Természetesen hasonló helyzet áll fenn napnyugtakor. A két időpont közé lehet a vásárolgatást és egyéb - fényképezőgépet nem igénylő - teendőket ütemezni. Kerüljük a déli napfényt (nem csak fotózás szempontjából) és a felhős időt is. Felhős időben minden színtelenebb, szürkébb, élettelen, ráadásul a kevesebb fény miatt hosszabbakat is kell exponálnunk.

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - városok megörökítése II.*

*Éjszaka a városban*

Az épületek és nevezetességek fotózásakor nagylátószöggel leszünk a leghatékonyabbak, de ennek is van egy nagy hátránya, amit perspektívatorzításnak hívunk. Minél nagyobb látószöget fog be egy objektív, annál jobban torzítja a teret. Természetesen van olyan helyzet és téma, amit nem tudunk nagylátószög nélkül egy fotóba foglalni, de ha tehetjük próbálkozzunk zoomolni az objektívünkkel. 38 mm-es fókusztávolságnál már jóval kevésbé zavaró ez a hatás, és távolabbról fotózva a témánkat kiegyenesíthetjük a képszéleket. Figyeljünk az előtérre is. Feldobhatjuk képeinket, ha valami érdekeset, jellegzetest komponálunk az előtérbe, így kellemesebbé, tartalmasabbá tehetjük fotóinkat. 



 

​
Fontos szempont a fény iránya. A déli napsütés egyrészt hűvösebb színeket eredményez, másrészt nem képez izgalmas árnyékokat. Ha lehet a napnak háttal készítsük fotóinkat, mikor az pont megvilágítja témánkat. Kerüljük az árnyékos, semmitmondó felületek fényképezését, unalmas tucatfotókkal bővül csak memóriakártyánk. Egy, a lemenő nap által megvilágított nevezetes épület részletei ilyenkor tűnnek ki igazán, ilyenkor láthatók a fény és az építészet legszebb gyümölcsei, amiket vétek lenne nem lefotózni. Szeretném felhívni a figyelmet, hogy egyes nevezetességek fotózását TILOS állvánnyal végezni, mivel egyes helyeken ez már profi fényképezésnek számít, és engedélyköteles. Sajnos az nem érdekli a helyi szerveket, hogy amatőr, utazási fotókat készítünk. Ha figyelmeztetnek minket, tegyük el az állványt és igyekezzünk megoldani a témát kézből.

*Éjszaka a városban*

Ha éjszaka nem szórakozni megyünk, vegyük vállunkra az állványt és induljunk fotózni. A város fényei, a forgalom, a nevezetes épületek világítása ordít a hosszúexpós fotózásért. Akinek lehetősége van rá, vigyen magával távkioldót is. Mivel úgyis hosszú exponálásokkal érjük el a kívánt hatást, ilyenkor is érdemes az érzékenységet a legalacsonyabb beállításon hagyni a képzaj csökkentése végett. Aki teheti, rekeszelje le a gépet, így még hosszabb expozíciókat készíthetünk, ami pl. a járművek mozgását teszi érdekesebbé. Ilyen esetekben a beépített éjszakai motívumprogramok nem minden esetben képesek megoldani a feladatot, így ha tehetjük, végezzük az exponálást manuálisan.



 

​ 
Hogy mikor érdemes ezeket használni? Rekeszautomatikát olyan esetekben használjuk, mikor egy adott záridőre van szükségünk, és nem szeretnénk, ha gépünk automatikája mindig más záridőt állítana be, viszont a rekesz értéke számunkra közömbös. Ilyen témákból általában kevesebb adódik (pl. sportfotózás), hiszen a rekeszérték beállítása legalább olyan fontos a végeredményt tekintve, mint a záridő beállítása, és ekkor már manuális módban érdemes fényképezni. Időautomatikát már több helyzetben használhatunk. Amennyiben csupán egy adott (pl. a legtágabb) rekeszértékre van szükségünk nyugodtan rábízhatjuk gépünkre a záridő meghatározását, nekünk csak a mindenkori rekeszértéket kell belőnünk, hiszen az automatikát erre találták ki.

A kivilágított épületek, hidak, szobrok fotózásakor figyeljünk a reflektorokra, amik - ha túl hosszú záridőt választunk - nagyon hamar kiéghetnek fotóinkon. Amennyiben sétáló emberek zavarnak bele képünkbe ne csüggedjünk, inkább rekeszeljük le jobban a gépet és így hosszabb záridőt használva eltüntethetjük a sétáló embereket a fotóról. Mivel kevés fénynél az autófókusz nehezen dolgozik, jobban járunk ha magunk állítjuk be az élességet is, amennyiben gépünk erre lehetőséget ad. Ha mégis autófókuszt használunk, válasszunk egyetlen fókuszpontot, kapcsoljuk ki a dinamikus élességállítást, így a gép a helyes élességet fogja beállítani.

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - természetfotózás I.*

Azok a digitális fotósok, akiknek az élet lehetőséget adott egy komolyabb kompakt fényképezőgép, netán DSLR-gép beszerzésére, előbb-utóbb ki szeretnék próbálni magukat - és gépüket - a természet lágy ölén, fenyvesek, vízesések és rovarok társaságában. Lássuk, mire kell ilyenkor odafigyelni, milyen szabályokat illik betartani!


*Alapszabályok*
A jó természetfotós ügyel a környezetére, óvja azt és igyekszik olyan állapotban hagyni, amilyenben találta. Nem rongálja, nem igazítja, vagy módosítja a környezetet egy fotó kedvéért. A jó természetfotós a természetet fotózza a maga naturális mivoltában, nem kíván beleavatkozni, átalakítani, megrongálni azt. Nem célom az etikáról papolni, ezt megtette helyettem már sok kiváló természetfotós, csupán az alapelvet fontosnak tartottam megjegyezni.

Mivel a természetfotózásnak rengeteg válfaja létezik, nem lehet tuti, joker beállításokat javasolni. Más beállítások vonatkoznak egy sűrű kora hajnali erdőben való fotózásra, és más beállításokat kell használni makro fotózáshoz, a rovarvilág megörökítéséhez. Mégis, pár tanácsot tudnék adni, amivel a kezdők, fotózással ismerkedők bátrabban vágnak neki a természetnek, legyenek akármilyen fényképezőgép birtokában is.



 

​ 
Elsősorban a fényképezőgépről ejtenék pár szót. Téves az az elképzelés, hogy egy kis felbontású (pl. 3 megapixeles), háromszoros optikai zoommal bíró géppel nem érdemes útnak indulni. Ez csak a most kialakult, technológiahajhász világ próbálja nekünk beadni, de ne higgük el! Igenis egy egyszerű, kis tudású géppel is be lehet menni a természetbe és értékelhető, nem ritkán kifejezetten remek természetfotók születhetnek hozzáértő, elhivatott kezek alatt.

Aki a gépére fogja, hogy képei rosszak, gyengék, hibásak, az legtöbbször téved. A fotókat az ember készíti, a gép csak eszköz. Elődeink a mostani gépek tudásánál jóval gyengébb masinákkal járták a természetet és készítettek remek fotókat. Tehát aki nem tud komoly felbontással és optikával bíró gépet szerezni, netán várja azt a pillanatot, hogy megszerezze áhított gépét és csak azután veti bele magát a természetbe, az is induljon útnak a meglevő felszerelésével. Aki a technikától teszi függővé a természetfotós elképzeléseit, abból nem lesz jó természetfotós, természetjáró.


*Beállítások*
Gépünket töltsük fel jól, és vigyünk feltöltött pótakkumulátorokat is, szükség lesz rájuk (pláne télen, mikor kb. fele annyi idő alatt lemerülnek). A nyári időszakban felkészülhetünk jó sok fényre, ergo a képzaj csökkentése végett a legalacsonyabb ISO-beállítást válasszuk. Hangsúlyozom, ez a beállítás vadállatok fotózásához nem javasolt! A WB-t használhatjuk automata módban, de nyugodtan kiválaszthatjuk a NAPFÉNY fehéregyensúlyt is. Borús időben nyilván kevesebb a fény és a FELHŐS fehéregyensúlyt érdemes használni, de ilyenkor ne reménykedjük túl érdekes felvétel elkészítésében, mert érdekes fények nincsenek, minden szürke, sötét.



 

​Ha tehetjük, fotózzunk időautomatika (Av, A) vagy manuális (M) módban, hiszen a természetfotózásnál a záridőnél jóval fontosabb a helyes rekeszérték kiválasztása. Amennyiben elég a fény, gépünk úgyis helyes záridőt rendel majd a kiválasztott rekeszértékhez. Tájfotóknál nyugodtan rekeszeljük le az objektívet, mivel nagyobb mélységélességre lesz szükségünk. Ehhez persze több fény kell, így ha szükséges, emeljük az érzékenységet a még használható szintig (kompaktoknál ezt ISO200-nál, DLSR-nél ISO800/ISO1600-nál érjük el). A fénymérés és a fókuszállás többnyire mindegy, kezdők nyugodtan használják a mátrix fénymérést, haladók pedig manuális módban exponáljanak. Tájképeknél a fókuszállást végezhetjük manuálisan: egyszerűen tekerjük el a fókuszt a végtelenig.

Makrofotózásnál a helyes mélységélesség beállítása és a pontos élesség a legfontosabb. Mivel a makroobjektívek általában nagyon kis mélységélességűek, ezért fontos az objektív lerekeszelése, hogy témánknak ne csak egy pár milliméteres része legyen éles. Ezért ajánlott olyan f8-as vagy nagyobb rekeszérték beállítása, de ez téma és objektív függő. A kompakt gépeknél a mélységélesség sokkal nagyobb mint a cserélhető objektíveknél, így nem kötelező a lerekeszelésük, viszont ezek az objektívek is élesebb képet vetítenek a CCD-re közepes rekeszértéknél (ami általában olyan f5 körül van). A megfelelő fényerő is fontos, így ha tehetjük, állítsuk kicsit magasabbra az érzékenységet lerövidítve ezzel gépünk expozíciós idejét.






 
A vadfotózás, madárfotózás már komolyabb technikát és még komolyabb elhivatottságot, türelmet igényel. Az ilyen témákhoz minimum 300 mm-es teleobjektív ajánlott, de minél nagyobb a gyújtótávolságunk, annál jobb helyzetben vagyunk. Az érzékenységet ilyenkor minimum ISO200-as értéken, de inkább felette érdemes használni, mert a vadállatok gyorsan mozognak, és fotóink könnyen bemozdulhatnak (persze az esetek nagy részében ez nemis akkora probléma). Az állvány kötelező kellék egy ilyen fényképezésnél, ami minél stabilabb, masszívabb, annál jobb. Ne felejtsük el fényképezőgépünk zárjának hangját sem, ami bizony megzavarhatja a nehezen becserkészett vadakat.

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - természetfotózás II.*

*Komponálás*
Az erdőben millió téma közül választhatunk, napszaktól és időjárástól függetlenül. Nyilván vannak olyan helyzetek, amikor jóval nagyobb az esélyünk egy hatásos fotó elkészítésére, így igyekezzünk ezekben az időpontokban útra kelni. A hajnali fények meleg színeket varázsolnak a tájnak, a növények és rovarok ilyenkor csillognak a harmatcseppektől. Ezek együttese nagyon kellemes témákat vetít a keresőnkbe. 

Amennyiben úgy vagyunk öltözve, próbáljunk meg alacsony nézőpontot választani, földközelből mutassuk be a természet ébredését. A vadállatok ilyekor még sokkal nyugodtabbak és közelebb merészkednek a lakott területekhez, így a hajnali órákban számítsunk felbukkanásukra. Amint felkelt a nap, eltűnnek a szép fények, és -szerencsés esetben - rekkenő napsütés veszi kezdetét. Ilyekor nehéz jó fotótémát találni, de az aljnövényzetben mászkáló rovarok még így is látványosak lehetnek. Figyeljünk a kullancsokra!



 

​A déli napszak után érkezik a természetfotósok legkedveltebb időszaka, a napnyugta. Ehhez korán sem kell kelni, kezdő fotósok is sikerélményben fürödhetnek a remek fények által megvilágított témák miatt, és csak időben kell egy jó helyen lenni. Ilyenkor minden más, minden sokkal szebb, melegebb színben pompázik. Egy magaslatról fotózhatjuk a hegyek között lassan lemenő napot, vízparton a szép tükröződéseket, rovarokat. Ha lemenő napot fényképezünk, válasszuk a spot vagy középre súlyozott fénymérést. Ilyenkor a nap kevésbé ég ki, bár a környezet elég sötét lesz, csak sziluetteket fogunk látni.

Tavasszal az ébredő természetet kaphatjuk lencsevégre, nyáron a rengeteg rovar közül válogathatunk, ősszel pedig az egész természet kiszínesedik. Ami eddig unalmas zöld volt, az ilyenkor a szivárvány minden színében pompázik, így ügyeljünk rá, hogy még idejében elkapjuk az őszi hangulatot, mert a levelek hamar lehullanak, az erdő gyorsan szürkévé válik. Természetesen ősszel javarészt borús az égbolt, így kevés az esélyünk a szép, meleg színekre. Egy polárszűrővel javíthatunk a kevésbé beborult égbolton, és a levelekről visszatükröződő fehér fényeket is redukálhatjuk, amivel színesebbek lesznek fotóink.



 

​Ha vízesést szeretnénk fényképezni, szintén érdemes lerekeszelni az objektívet, akár a legszűkebb rekeszértékig, hiszen ennél a témánál jóval érdekesebb képek születhetnek, ha hosszú záridőt alkalmazunk. Az érzékenységet értelemszerűen a legalacsonyabb értéken használjuk. Egy semleges ND- (azaz szürke-) szűrővel még hosszabb expozíciós időket használhatunk. Keressünk olyan helyet, ahova állványunkat stabilan felállíthatjuk, és a gépet sem éri vízpermet. Érdekesebbé teheti a képet, ha nem csupán a vízesésre koncentrálunk és az előtérbe komponálunk egy szép, mohával takart sziklát vagy vízparti növényt. A lerekeszelés miatt lesz bőven mélységélességünk, és az egész téma élesen látszik majd.


*Éjszakai expozíciók a természetben*
Ha az éjszaka a természetben ért minket, netán direkt az éjszakai táj fényképezése a cél, szükségünk lesz egy állványra. Sajnos a kompakt gépek többsége alkalmatlan az éjszakai természetfotózásra, mivel ezek általában nem adnak lehetőséget 1 percnél hosszabb záridő használatára. Egy ilyen fotózáshoz mindenképpen komoly kompakt gépre vagy DSLR-re lesz szükségünk. Ha tehetjük, figyeljük az időjárás jelentést, ugyanis felhős időben majdnem reménytelen jó fotót készítenünk, mivel a hold nem világítja meg a tájat. Ha tiszta égboltunk van, több téma közül is választhatunk.



 

​Az éjszakai témákhoz több perces expozíciók szükségesek. Elsőre több mint valószínű, hogy nem a helyes expozíciós időt választjuk, de szerencsére sok lehetőségünk van próbálkozni. Amennyiben a föld forgását szeretnék a csillagok útjával érzékeltetni, keressünk valami előteret, egy fát, vagy egyéb hangulatos tereptárgyat, és komponáljuk be a fotóba, lehetőség szerint használjuk az aranymetszés szabályát. A zár ilyenkor akár 30-40 percig is nyitva lehet. Amennyiben a hold fényével megvilágított tájat szeretnénk megörökíteni, válasszunk alacsonyabb perspektívát és nagylátószögű objektívet használjunk. Az érzékenységet minden esetben a legalacsonyabb értéken érdemes tartani, így hosszabb expozíciót érhetünk el, és csökkentjük a képzajt is.

Jó fényeket kívánok!

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - makrofotózás I.*

A makrofotózással olyan világot tudunk bemutatni, amit pusztán a szemünkkel nem láthatunk ennyire részletesen. 

A makrofotózás a természetfotózás egyik legkedveltebb válfaja. Sokakat vonz ez a világ, hiszen a fényképezőgéppel és egy erre alkalmas objektívvel olyan világot tudunk bemutatni, amit pusztán a szemünkkel nem láthatunk ennyire részletesen. A digitális kompakt fényképezőgépek az idők során egyre komolyabb közelfényképezésre adtak lehetőséget, relatíve olcsó áron, így a hétköznapi fotós is kipróbálhatja magát ezen a téren, de nem árt, ha tisztában vagyunk a lehetőségeinkkel és a buktatókkal.

*Makrózás kompakt géppel*

Ha makrofényképezésre adjuk a fejünket, legyünk tisztában gépünk lehetőségeivel ezen a fronton. Egyik lényeges tényező az objektívünk legközelebbi fókuszpontja. Ez az érték jelöli, hogy gépünk érzékelőjétől (tehát nem az objektív frontlencséjétől!) milyen messze lévő tárgyra képes gépünk ráfókuszálni, azaz a helyes élességet beállítani. Ez az érték mostanság egyre kisebb (általában 2-10 cm), azaz a gyártók olyan objektívekkel szerelik a gépeket, amikkel akár közvetlenül az objektívünk frontlencséjénél lévő tárgyról is éles felvételt készíthetünk. 

Nemcsak a kompakt masinák, de már a belépőszintű DSLR gépek is rendelkeznek makro üzemmóddal, amit rendre egy kis virággal jelölnek a módtárcsákon vagy a menüben. A kompakt gépeknél gyakorlati haszna is van ennek a módnak, a DSLR masinákon különösebben nem vesszük hasznát. A kompakt gépek objektívjei csak ebben az állásban képesek a közeli témákra fókuszálni, azaz a fókusztávolság ebben az állásban rövidül le a makrózáshoz használható mértékűre. 

*

 

*
*Kompakt géppel és makró előtétlencsével készült felvételek

*​A kompaktok jelentős része nem csupán egyféle makró üzemmódot ismer, előfordul kétféle makro állás is a gépeken. Az egyik üzemmód a sima mezei makró mód, ilyenkor az objektív teljes zoomtartományát használhatjuk. A másik üzemmód az úgynevezett szuper makró mód. Ilyenkor az objektívet csak nagy látószögű állásban használhatjuk (tehát nem zoomolhatunk), és általában jóval közelebbi témákra élesíthetünk rá (ilyenkor lehetséges pl. egyes gépeknél az 1 cm-es fókusztáv használata). Ilyenkor tehát elég komoly nagyítást érhetünk el, ráadásul fényerőnk is van elég, azaz akár rekeszelhetünk is. A dolog hátulütője, hogy nagylátó állásban az objektívek torzítanak, tehát nem a valós képet vetítik az érzékelőre (ez természetesen nem minden esetben jelent hátrányt, sokszor nagyon érdekes hatást érhetünk el). Továbbá ebben az állásban a hátterünk kevésbé lesz elmosva mintha tele állásában fotóznák, azaz a témánk kevésbé fog kiemelkedni az életlen háttérből.

Egyes ultrazoom gépek érzékelik, ha makró módban a zoomtartomány végén fotózunk (telemakro mód), és ehhez kalibrálják a beállításokat. Sajnos sok gépnél előfordul, hogy a makró módban nem szólhatunk be a képrögzítés egyéb tulajdonságaiba, tehát nem állíthatunk sem az ISO érzékenységen, sem a fehéregyensúlyon vagy egyéb értékeken. Az objektív viszont csak makró állásban képes a közeli fókusztartományt használni, így mindenképpen makró módban kell fotóznunk, manuális módban nem vagyunk kinn a vízből.

*Beállítások
*Ha tehetjük, fotózzunk tele állásban. Ez sajnos fényerővesztéssel jár és gépünk nehezebben fog fókuszálni, viszont témáink nem lesznek torzítottak és a háttér is remekül el lesz mosva. Amennyiben módunkban áll egyéb beállításokat is végezni a gépen, mindenképpen tegyük ezt meg. Az érzékenységet állítsuk a legalacsonyabb értékre, vagy esetleg egy értékkel emeljük meg (ISO100-ISO200). A fénymérést állítsuk középre súlyozottra vagy spotmérésre. Mivel témáink elég aprók, így lényeges, hogy leginkább a rájuk eső fényt mérje a gép, és ne egy átlagolt értéket számítson (de ez erősen témafüggő).

Amennyiben elég fényünk van és a természetben vagyunk, kapcsoljuk ki a beépített vakut. Nem túl szép, ha a természetes megvilágítást hideg, mesterséges fénnyel nyomjuk el. Természetesen egy árnyékos rész derítésére használhatjuk a vakut, de csak módjával, és ha lehet, ne direktben (bár erre a legtöbb kompakt gépnél nincs lehetőség, csak direkt vakuzásra). Használjunk inkább egy nagyobb fehér lapot a témáink derítéséhez.

*

 

*
*Kompakt géppel és makró előtétlencsével készült felvételek

*​Nagyon fontos dolog a fókusz helyes használata! A kompakt masinák autofókusza elég lassúcska és pontatlan ilyen helyzetekben. Természetesen próbálkozhatunk autofókusszal, de hamar rá fogunk jönni, hogy nem ez az üdvözült megoldás. Amennyiben gépünkön van lehetőség manuális fókuszállásra, használjuk inkább azt! A legcélszerűbb megoldás, ha egyből a legközelebbi fókuszponthoz tekerjük (állítjuk) a fókuszt. Ezután nem a gépünkkel fókuszálunk, hanem a saját testünk előre-hátra mozgásával állíthatjuk be a helyes élességet. Ha lehetőségünk van és a téma is megkívánja, addig közelítsünk, amíg az éles nem lesz, így készíthetjük a legnagyobb nagyítású fotót a témánkról. Amennyiben túl közel vagyunk, témánk kilóg a keresőből, akkor távolodva álljunk meg a megfelelő távolságnál, és a fókuszt állítsuk hozzá a beállításhoz.

Természetesen a makrofotózásnál is lényeges a helyes záridő használata, ami a témák többségénél minél rövidebb, annál jobb. Ha elég fény áll rendelkezésünkre, ha elég rövid záridőt tudunk használni, akkor lehetőségünk van az objektív lerekeszelésére. Ez a kompakt gépek esetében nem olyan lényeges, hiszen az apró képérzékelő miatt a kompakt masinák objektívjei jóval nagyobb mélységélességgel bírnak a cserélhető objektívekkel szemben. Extrém nagyításoknál a kompakt gépekkel is előfordulhat azonban, hogy lerekeszeléssel elérhető plusz mélységélességre lesz szükségünk. Ráadásul az minden objektívre igaz, hogy közepes rekesznél rajzolják a legrészletesebb képet, így, ha tehetjük, érdemes közepes rekeszértéket használni a makrofotózásnál is.

*

 

*
*Kompakt géppel készült felvételek

*​A kompakt gépek makroképességét előtétlencsékkel komolyan megnövelhetjük. Ez azonban - mint minden más - kompromisszumokkal jár: az előtétlencsék sajnos rontják a képminőséget. Az olcsóbb márkák jelentősen, a márkásabbak kevésbé, de mindenképpen rontanak kicsit, ráadásul kis mértékben még az objektívünk fényerejét is csökkentik. Segítségükkel azonban igazán látványos makrofotókat készíthetünk, főleg akkor, ha gépünk alaphelyzetben remek makroképességekkel rendelkezik. 

Fontos megjegyeznem még, hogy minden, a képminőségre valamit is adó fotós (még ha kezdő is) jobban jár, ha állványt vásárol a makrofényképezéshez. Vannak direkt ilyen célra készített apró makroállványok is, melyekkel a földközeli témák megörökítése lehetséges, de egy hétköznapi fotóállvánnyal is dolgozhatunk. Az eredmény meghálálja a befektetett pénzt és fáradtságot. Aki komolyabban szeretne a makrofényképezésben elmerülni, de nem tud vagy nem akar DSLR gépet vásárolni, annak ajánlom a kihajtható, forgatható LCD kijelzővel felszerelt kompakt gépeket, hiszen ezek jelentősen megkönnyítik a makrofényképezést.



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - makrofotózás II.*

*Makrózás DSLR géppel*

Digitális tükörreflexes gépünkkel kissé költséges dolog lesz a közelfényképezés, hiszen a makrózni képes objektívek elég drágák. Léteznek makrózni is képes általános célú zoomobjektívek, illetve direkt erre a célra készített fix objektívek (de természetesen másra is használhatjuk őket). DSLR géppel és makroobjektívvel jóval szabadabban mozoghatunk. Az ISO érzékenységet akár ISO400-on vagy efelett is használhatjuk. Az autofókusz nyilván sokkal gyorsabb és pontosabb a kompakt gépeknél, így tehetünk pár próbát vele, de biztosra manuális fókuszálással megyünk. A legcélszerűbb manuális módban beállítani a rekeszt a legalkalmasabb értékre, és a fénymérést segítségül véve a záridőt állítsuk hozzá. Ha a záridő túl hosszúnak tűnik, emeljünk az érzékenységen. Állvány és derítőlap használata itt is ajánlott.


*

 

*​*Digitális tükörreflexes géppel és fordított objektívvel készült felvételek*​

A makroobjektíveknél az objektív makroképességét az úgynevezett leképezési aránnyal adják meg, például így: 1:1. Ez azt jelenti, hogy egy 36 x 24 mm-es képérzékelőt (vagy filmkockát) teljes egészében egy 36 x 24 mm-es téglalap fog kitölteni. Tehát az adott makroobjektívvel (1:1-es leképezésnél) egy 36 x 24 mm-es területet leszünk képesek élesen befogni. Az olyan objektívek, amik csak 1:2-es leképezésre képesek, nyilván kétszer nagyobb tárgyra képesek csak élesíteni és így tovább (1:4, 1:5 stb.).

Elég sok objektívet választhatunk céljaink megvalósításához. Találunk makroképességgel felruházott alap zoomobjektívet, de használhatunk makrózáshoz egy 300 mm-es teleobjektívet is, ami képes rövid távolságra fókuszálni. De a legjobb megoldás a fix makroobjektív lesz. Választhatunk 50, 100, 150 és akár 180 mm-es gyújtótávolságú objektívet, a nagyítás-képminőség páros ezekkel a szerkezetekkel lesz a legjobb. 



*

 

*​*Digitális tükörreflexes géppel és fordított objektívvel készült felvételek*​

Haladó fotósok egy fordítógyűrű segítségével akár fordítva is felcsavarhatják általános célú objektívjüket, ezzel pedig igazán extrém mértékű nagyításokat érhetnek el, manuális fókusz és nem működő fénymérés mellett (de ezek működtetéséhez is vannak barkács megoldások). Akinek nincs pénze drága makroobjektívre, de van egy jó minőségű általános célú fix objektívje (vagy akár makroobjektívje), az egy úgynevezett közgyűrűsorral makroképességekkel ruházhatja fel objektívjét. Akiknek fontos az AF és a fénymérés használata, azok ilyet válasszanak gépük és az objektív közé.

*Általános tanácsok*

Tanuljuk meg, hogy makrofotózásnál a mélységélesség nagyon lerövidül. Kompaktosok előnyben vannak a DSLR vázakkal szemben, hiszen a kompaktoknál azonos rekeszértéknél jóval nagyobb a mélységélesség, de még így is elég kicsi lesz. Komolyabb makroobjektíveknél a mélységélesség csupán pár centiméterre csökken. Ha fordítva helyezzük fel az objektívet a vázra, a mélységélesség csak pár milliméteres lesz, így ilyen esetekben van a legnehezebb dolgunk. Ha komoly nagyítású felvételt készítünk a természetben, akkor megyünk biztosra, ha sorozatfelvételi módban fényképezünk. Ilyenkor a témák és a saját mozgásunk miatt elcsúszhat, rossz helyre kerülhet a fókusz, tehát jobb, ha egyből több képet készítünk, hátha az egyiken helyes lesz a fókuszpont. *Állvány használata erősen javallott! *



*

 

*​*Digitális tükörreflexes géppel készült felvételek

*​Próbáljuk meg témáinkat nem mindig középre komponálni. Előfordulhat, hogy jobb kompozíció születik, ha többet mutatunk az elmosódott háttérből (figyeljünk az aranymetszésre). Rovarok fotózásánál próbáljunk tele állásban fotózni, hiszen a legtöbb rovar nem engedi túl közel magához a gépünket. A virágok, növények fényképezésénél is ügyeljünk az érdekesebb beállításra. Ne csupán egy fotót készítsünk az adott növényről, keressünk több, eredetibb nézőpontot.

Rengeteg vágatlan, felesleges információt tartalmazó kép özönli el a világhálót, amiknek csupán egy kis százalékát foglalja el a fotótéma csupán azért, mert lusták vagyunk megvágni fotóinkat. Igyekezzünk gépünk teljes felbontását kihasználni. Ne legyünk restek kisebbre szabni a képeket, hiszen a ma divatos 5-8 megapixeles képekből bőven van lehetőségünk vágni, ha esetleg a fotóalanyunkról nem tudtunk elég nagy fotót készíteni. Érdemes odafigyelni gépünk árnyékára is, ha lehet, ne takarjuk el a fényt a témáról az objektívünkkel



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - emberek, portrék*

Ebben a műfajban nem számít különösebben, hogy digitális vagy analóg nyersanyagra dolgozunk, nem sokat érnek az extra megapixelek vagy a profi utómunka, hiszen a fotót a pillanat, a modell arckifejezése, tekintete és a fények adják el. Igazság szerint sok alapszabály nem vonatkozik a témára, a digitális viszonylatban pedig pláne nincs sok említésre méltó dolog. Általánosságban azonban érdemes pár dolgot szem előtt tartanunk.

*Általános tanácsok*
A legfontosabb a fényképezőgép helyes tartása. Fordítsuk el a gépet 90 fokkal portréállásba, hiszen az emberi arc ezt a képkivágást igényli, így lehet érdekesebb portréfotókat készíteni. Előfordulhatnak olyan esetek azonban, amikor a gép fektetett tartása indokolt. Ilyenek azok a portréfotók, amikben a modell kitekint a képről, illetve a modellre jellemző tárgyat vagy helyet mutatunk be a háttérben. Minden fotó előtt gondoljuk át, hogy milyen képkivágással érhetjük el a jobb hatást.

Igyekezzünk teleobjektívvel fotózni (vagy a kompakt gépet tele állásban használni)! Először is azért, mert így nem torzítanak az objektívek, nagylátószög állásban viszont igen. Másodsorban azért, mert egy portréfotóhoz nincs szükség az alany arcán kívül másra. A modell tekintete a legfontosabb, annak kell beszélnie, lehetőleg egy jellegzetes, érzelmeket tükröző kifejezést mutatnia. Harmadsorban azért, mert tele állásban az esetleg látszó háttér kellően el lesz nagyolva ahhoz, hogy modellünk kiemelkedjen belőle, és ne zavarjanak be egyéb részletek. A portréfotózáshoz használjunk tág (f2,8-f4) rekeszt, hogy a háttér a lehető legjobban el legyen mosva (érdemes a legtágabb rekesznél egy kicsivel szűkebb értéket beállítani, mivel az objektívek úgy részletesebb képet rajzolnak).


*

 


Fekete-fehér portréfotók*​
A technika lényegében bármi lehet, nincs szükségünk drága gépre. Egy egyszerű, háromszoros optikával felvértezett kiskompakt is tökéletes a célra. Természetesen minél nagyobb az objektívünk átfogása, annál messzebbről tudunk észrevétlenül elkapni egy-egy megismételhetetlen pillanatot. Amennyiben olyan digitális kompakt gépünk van, amelyiknél nem tudunk manuálisan rekeszértéket állítani, úgy válasszuk a portré témamódot, ami a legtöbb kompakt gépen megtalálható (de az alsókategóriás DSLR gépeken is megtaláljuk). Amennyiben gépünk képes fekete-fehér képeffekttel dolgozni, próbáljuk ki azt, hiszen a portréfotóknál a színek sokszor elvesznek, mintsem hozzáadnak a mondanivalóhoz.

Ha nincs elég nagy átfogású objektívünk a távolból készített elkapott pillanatok készítésére, de van egy nagyobb felbontású érzékelővel ellátott gépünk, nyugodtan próbálkozzunk a fotózással, és később vágjuk le a nem kívánatos részleteket a képről, hiszen vágás után is marad még elég felbontásunk a fotó élvezetéhez.


*

 


Az oldalról érkező túl erős napfény és zavaró árnyékok rontják el az első fotót, míg a második kép meleg színei és a helyes beállítás jó képet eredményezett*​

A fények már jóval fontosabbak gépünk tudásánál. Ha a szabadban fotózunk, legyünk körültekintőek! Nem szerencsés a nappal háttal fotóznunk, hiszen a modellünk ilyenkor legtöbb esetben hunyorog. Nappal szemben állva már jobb eredményt kaphatunk, ilyenkor azonban ne felejtkezzünk el a derítő vakuzásról - legyen akármilyen hét ágra sütő napsütés (természetesen csak akkor, ha a modellünk a vaku hatósugarán belül van). Ha izgalmas portrét szeretnénk, fotózzunk oldalról érkező fények mellett. Így a modell arcának egyik oldala árnyékos lesz, de a másik oldalát elegendő fény éri.

Fontos a jó fénymérés is! Lehetőség szerint spot vagy középre súlyozott fénymérést alkalmazzunk, ellenkező esetben mátrix fénymérést használva a környezet fényei túl- vagy alulexponálást eredményezhetnek., Ha a modell arca teljesen kitölti a képet, akkor természetesen használhatjuk a mátrix fénymérést is. Éles szögből - például naplementekor - készült felvételeknél exponáljuk kicsit alá a képet, mert az erős fények könnyen kiégethetik az arc részeit. Az expozíció -1/3 -2/3-os korrekciója elegendő lehet.


*

 


Portréfotók*​

Ha nemcsak az arcra koncentrálunk, hanem egy egész alakos fotót szeretnénk modellünkről készíteni, akkor figyeljünk a megfelelő háttérre. Nem szerencsés a nagyon zavaros, kusza háttér, egy homogén tájrészlet sokkal jobb, nyugodtabb, kellemesen kiemelkedik belőle a modell. Ha utazásaink során a helyi embereket akarjuk megörökíteni, figyeljünk a környezetre, komponáljunk a képre jellegzetes tárgyakat, tájelemet, egyebet, ami a megfelelő hangulat átadását segíti elő. Amennyiben lehetőségünk van, használjunk derítőlapot a kellemetlen árnyékok eltüntetésére!



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - emberek, portrék II.*

A derítők segítségével a fényt visszaverhetjük a modellre. Ez lehet egy egyszerű fehér kartonlap, vagy akár egy világos színű esernyő, netán direkt erre a célra gyártott, összehajtható darab. Használhatjuk fehér, ezüst vagy arany színben is, attól függően, hogy milyen hőmérsékletű fényt szeretnék a modellre visszatükrözni. Az aranyszínű derítő sokkal melegebb, míg a fehér derítőlapok hidegebb fénnyel derítik be modellünket. Jobb eredményt érhetünk el, ha több derítőt használunk, melyek több irányból verik vissza a fényt, így az összes kellemetlen árnyékot eltüntethetjük velük.


*Vaku használata*
Ha nincs elég fény, nem leszünk jobban kisegítve ha kompakt gépünkön nagyon megemeljük az érzékenységet, ugyanis ez jelenleg még erős képzajjal jár, ami tönkreteszi a felvételt, ráadásul a csúnya, zavaró árnyékokat sem tudjuk eltüntetni úgy. Igyekezzünk alacsony érzékenységgel fotózni, és használjuk derítésre a vakut, akár nappal is. DSLR géppel már bátran fotózhatunk magas érzékenységgel is, a képzaj nem lesz különösebben zavaró. A vaku használatakor körültekintően járjunk el. Sajnos az egyszerű kompakt gépek beépített vakuját használva ne reménykedjünk különösebben művészi portréfotókban, hiszen ezek a vakuk csak egy irányból, direktben képesek bevilágítani a modellt, ami erős és csúnya árnyékokat képez. A beépített vakut maximum fényes nappal, a szabadban használhatjuk eredményesen, kis derítésre.

Akiknek lehetőségük van rendszervakut használni, sokkal jobban kézben tarthatják a világítást. A legfontosabb szempont, hogy kerüljük a direktbe vakuzást. A legtöbb vaku dönthető, nem ritkán forgatható fejű. Az egyik legkézenfekvőbb indirekt világítás, ha egy fehér falra (pl. plafonra) vakuzunk, és az onnan visszaverődő fénnyel világítjuk meg a modellt. Így nem lesz mögötte ronda árnyék, és kellemesen lágy, egyenletes fényben fog pompázni. Természetesen nem csak a plafonra vakuzhatunk fel, próbálkozhatunk oldalról érkező derítéssel is, vagy helyezhetünk a vaku elé is különböző lágyítókat, fényterelőket.


*

 


1. A gép beépített vakujával világítottuk meg a modellt; 
2. Fentről érkező derítéssel, illetve derítőlappal eltüntethetjük vagy lágyíthatjuk a zavaró árnyékokat*
​Ha nincs lehetőség visszaverődő fénnyel deríteni, használhatunk derítőlapot, más néven bouncert. Ennek lényege, hogy a vaku nem direktben a modellt világítja meg, hanem fénye a ráerősített, világos színű lapról verődik a modellre. Így a vaku fénye jóval lágyabb, gyengébb lesz, akárcsak a modell árnyéka. A legegyszerűbb bouncert egy világos színű, merev papírlap és egy gumi segítségével készíthetjük, hiszen sokszor arcpirító összegeket képesek az üzletekben elkérni egy apró műanyag lapért. Aki komolyabb hatást szeretne, az vásárolhat szándékosan erre gyártott derítőlapokat, amiknek már a formájuk és hatásuk is jóval komolyabb, de a barkácsoló kedvűek rengeteg mindent elkészíthetnek kartondobozok, alufólia, ragasztószalag és egyéb, otthon megtalálható dolgok felhasználásával.

Ne felejtsük el, hogy a vakuk fényereje a legtöbb esetben szabályozható, sokszor teljesen manuális működésre is állítható. Ha nappal használjuk derítésre a vakut, valószínűleg jobban járunk ha gyengítünk a fényerején (-0,75 és -1,75 között), hiszen nem teljes sötétségben szeretnénk a témát bevilágítani, csupán apró fénykorrekcióra használjuk. Továbbá kezeljük fenntartásokkal az automatika által mért értékeket is, hiszen ahhoz hogy a modellünk helyesen legyen exponálva, valószínűleg expozíció-korrekciót kell végezzünk, hogy a háttér is és a modell is helyesen legyen kiexponálva.

Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - panorámafotók készítése*

A dolog varázsához hozzátartozik, hogy egy-egy kép elkészítése némi időt, elhivatottságot és nem kevés hozzáértést követel meg a fotóstól, így egy panorámakép elkészítése sokaknak jóval nagyobb sikerélmény, mintha kattintunk egyet egy nagylátószögű optikával. Akadnak természetesen olyanok is, akik nem tekintik ezeket az alkotásokat klasszikus fotónak.


*Az alapok*
Panorámaképet általánosan több összeillesztett fotóból nyerhetünk. Egy panorámafotót jellemezhet az oldalainak egymáshoz viszonyított aránya. Szokás azt mondani, hogy a 3:1-nél nagyobb oldalarányú fotó már panorámaképnek minősül. Ebben a logikában egyetlen gond van csupán, mégpedig akkor, ha egyetlen fotót vágunk meg 3:1 vagy ennél nagyobb oldalarányúra. Ilyenkor klasszikus értelemben vett panorámaképünk nincs ugyebár, de a kitételnek eleget tettünk. 



​ 
A panorámafotók másik jellemző adata , hogy hány fokos látószöget mutatunk be segítségével, (pl. 360 fok). Ezzel a meghatározással viszont annyi a probléma, hogy a kész képről nem tudjuk száz százalékos biztonsággal megállapítani, hogy hány fokos látószöget képez, és ezt az Exif adatokból sem tudhatjuk meg. Összességében tehát nehéz a dolgunk, ha egyszerűen és szakszerűen szeretnénk a panorámafotókat meghatározni.
A panorámafotók leggyakrabban vízszintes illesztéssel készülnek. Elvétve találunk függőlegesen illesztett képeket, illetve a panorámázás egyik kakukktojását, mikor mind függőlegesen, mind vízszintesen illesztjük a fotóinkat, így egy témáról egészen extrém felbontású "panorámafotónk" lesz. Ez nem panorámafotó, hiszen nem egy adott panorámát mutatunk be a segítségével, hanem inkább a felbontás növelésének egyfajta trükkös verziója.

A másik kakukktojás a gömbpanoráma, ehhez ugyanis a megjelenítésére alkalmas programra lesz szükségünk. Ebben a képet illesztés után megnyitva egy gömb kellős közepén találjuk magunkat, aminek a belső falát kitapétáztuk a készített fotókkal, így 360 fokban szemlélhetjük a lefotózott tájat. Ezekkel a programokkal képesek vagyunk forogni a gömb belsejében, illetve zoomolhatunk is. Mivel ezeket a képeket nem tudjuk kinyomtatott formában ugyanígy élvezni, így a gömbpanoráma szervesen kapcsolódik a számítástechnikához, ergo a fotó jelzőt a gömbpanorámáknál fenntartásokkal használom.



​ 
A technika alapkövetelménye a stabil állvány. Állvány nélkül is dolgozhatunk, de mivel a fotók egymáshoz képest elcsúsztatva készülnek, testünk instabilitása miatt így az illesztésnél vesztünk a képméretből (már ha egyenesre szeretnénk vágni a kép felső és alsó szélét). Ha állványunk van, akkor lényegében bármilyen panorámafotót képesek vagyunk elkészíteni. Minél stabilabb, profibb (értsd: kifejezetten panorámázáshoz használható) állvánnyal dolgozunk, annál nagyobb hatékonysággal tudjuk képeinket összeilleszteni. 

Panorámafelvételt könnyen készíthetünk, csak el kell sajátítani, hogy milyen mértékben mozgassuk gépünket. Nagyon fontos, hogy tudjuk milyen képet szeretnénk a későbbiekben számítógépünkön elkészíteni, látnunk kell lelki szemeink előtt a kész felvételt. Állítsuk az objektívet nagylátószögű állásba, és mérjük fel hány felvételre lesz szükség a végleges képhez, majd ezt szem előtt tartva exponáljunk, azután fordítsunk egy keveset a masinán a kívánt irányba. Ügyeljünk arra, hogy az előző képnek kb. 1/4-1/5 része látszódjon a következő képen is, így fogja tudni szoftverünk illeszteni fotóinkat. 




Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - panorámafotók készítése II.*

*Mire figyeljünk?*
Ha lehetőségünk van, manuális programmódban és manuális fókusszal exponáljunk (vagy rögzítsük az expozíciót), ugyanis ha gépünk ezeket automatikusan minden felvételnél elvégzi, problémáink adódhatnak az illesztéseknél. Ha minden képünk előtt fényt mér a gépünk, akkor nagy valószínűséggel eltérő expozíciós értékekkel készítjük felvételeinket, így azokat nem fogjuk tudni helyesen illeszteni. További probléma adódhat, ha gépünk autofókusza minden fotón más témára állítja az élességet, így a manuális fókusszal járunk a legjobban. Tájfotózásnál használhatjuk az autofókuszt is.


Érdemes odafigyelni arra, hogy egy-egy tereptárgy kettőnél többször véletlenül se szerepeljen a fotókon. Ügyeljünk a mozgó tárgyakra, emberekre, ugyanis az illesztésnél a programot össze fogja zavarni, hogy egyes képelemek nincsenek a helyükön. Ez szellemautókat, szellemembereket eredményezhet a kész képen. Ha polárszűrőt használunk, a panorámázás idejére csavarjuk le az objektívről, mert a különböző állásokban más-más módon fejti ki hatását, így szintén belezavarhat a tökéletes illesztésbe. 



​ 
Ha kompakt gépünk van, nagy valószínűséggel találunk benne panoráma programmódot. Ez a program segít nekünk a képek elkészítésében, hogy a későbbi illesztésnél ne legyen gondban az illesztésért felelős szoftver. Első körben meg kell mondanunk a gépnek, hogy milyen módban, milyen irányban készítjük a felvételeket (pl. balról jobbra, jobbról balra, függőlegesen), ezután kezdhetünk fotózni. Az első kép elkészülte után gépünk halványan megjeleníti az előzőleg készített felvétel szélét, így könnyen hozzá tudjuk igazítani a következő felvételt. Egyes gépek képesek saját maguk is az illesztésre, de ezt nem javaslom: ha van, bízzuk csak a dolgot profi szoftverekre. 


Tartsuk azt is szem előtt, hogy egy objektív minél nagyobb látószögű a perspektívát annál jobban torzítja, ezáltal komoly feladat elé állítva az illesztő szoftvereket. Általában 28 mm-es (Ekv.) állásban már nagyon torzítanak az objektívek, így ha biztosra szeretnénk menni de nincs panorámázásra való állványunk, akkor próbáljunk meg kicsit bezoomolni, hiszen tele állásban jóval kevésbé torzítanak az objektívek. Külföldön járva vigyázzunk, mert sok nevezetességnél külön kell fizetni a fényképezésért, és ha állványt használunk, azt sokszor nem engedik a helyi felügyelők, lévén az már profi munkának minősül. Ilyenkor ne kötözködjünk bizonygatva, hogy amatőrök vagyunk, hanem tegyük el az állványt és próbáljuk megoldani kézből a dolgot. 


*Az illesztés*
Ha megvagyunk a fotókkal, akkor jön a dolog oroszlánrésze, az illesztés. A gyártók sokszor mellékelnek a gépekhez panorámaképek készítésére való programot. Ezeknek a hatásfoka elég közepes, csodát ne nagyon várjunk tőlük, de egy átlagfelhasználó 3-4 képes tájképeihez valószínűleg kielégítő teljesítményt nyújtanak. Ha komolyabban szeretnénk a panorámázással foglalkozni, akkor komolyabb szoftvereket kell használnunk. A teljesség igénye nélkül lássunk pár használható, egyszerű és profi programot.



​ 
_Arcsoft Panorama Maker_
Jelenleg a 4.0-s verziója elérhető. Egyszerű szoftver, alkalmas vízszintes, függőleges és többsoros panorámák illesztésére is, és 360 fokos illesztésre is alkalmas. Használata egyszerű, az illesztések már nem annyira profik, de összességében használható program. Előnye, hogy a RAW formátumot is támogatja. Leginkább a témával ismerkedőknek ajánlom.



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 11)

*Hogyan fotózzunk - panorámafotók készítése III.*

*Hibák*

_Smoky City Design: Panorama Factory_
Jelenleg a 4.3-s verziója elérhető. Ez a program már sokkal nagyobb szabadságot ad a kezünkbe. Akár manuális illesztéssel, akár varázslóval is készíthetjük képeinket. Gépünk típusát (és az objektív gyújtótávolságát) megadva segíthetjük a torzítás korrigálását, a helyes illesztést. Rengeteg képkorrekcióval és egyéb extrával élhetünk használata során, támogatja a több magos processzorral szerelt gépeket is. Amatőr panorámaőrülteknek tökéletes progam.

_Realviz Stitcher_
Jelenleg az 5.1-s verziója elérhető. A program már csaknem profi szinten képes a képek illesztésére. Kontrollpontok megadásával tökéletesíthetünk az illesztésen, rengeteg illesztési metódust választhatunk, és a későbbi szerkesztést megkönnyítendő akár Photoshop PSD formátumban is menthetjük képeinket. Haladó, félprofi panorámázók használhatják eredménnyel.



​

_Panorama tools, PTGui_ 
Az egyik legjobb, legkomolyabb program, millió lehetőséggel, amiket felsorolni is nehéz. Sajnos a használatához már profi szintű panoráma ismeret szükségeltetik, de varázslója azért ennek a programnak is van.
Miután programunk összeillesztette a képeket, gondosan ellenőrizzük, hogy tényleg minden illesztés helyes-e, majd vágjuk le a kilógó képrészeket. Több mint valószínű, hogy egyes illesztések nyomot hagynak maguk után - legalább is az első pár kép készítésénél mindenképpen - amíg rájövünk az ízére, megtanuljuk a buktatókat és a szabályokat. Ha a képünkön látszanak az illesztések, és hiába próbálkoztunk újraillesztéssel mégsem lett jobb, a Photoshopot segítségül hívhatjuk, hogy retusáljuk ezeket a nyomokat. Természetesen ehhez már a Photoshop magas fokú ismerete szükségeltetik. 


Ha elrontottuk a képet, nézzük meg, miért nem tudta a szoftver összeilleszteni a képeket! Íme pár gyakran előforduló hiba:
• Túl közeli témát választottunk, így az egyszerűbb programok nem képesek a durva perspektivikus torzítást korrigálni. 
• A képeken mozgó emberek, tárgyak megnehezítik a pontos illesztést. 
• Közeli tájelemek lehetetlenné teszik a tájkép illesztését, hiszen az egyik képen más látszik a tájelem mögött, mint a következő beállításban.



​

A panorámafotózás egy nagyon izgalmas és látványos válfaja a fotózásnak, mindenkit buzdítani szeretnék, hogy próbálja ki magát a témában! Próbáljunk meg minél látványosabb, izgalmasabb képeket alkotni, ne csak folyton az unalmas messzi tájat panorámázzuk. Ha már túl vagyunk az ismerkedésen, próbálkozzunk meg többsoros képekkel, 360 fokos panorámával, esetleg gömbpanorámával. Ha egy kép elkészítéséhez nincs megfelelően nagy látószögű objektívünk, akkor készíthetjük képeinket portréállásban is, így tágasabb panorámát mutathatunk meg, viszont ugyanahhoz a látószöghöz több képet kell készítenünk a portréállás miatt. Mindenkinek jó próbálkozást, eredményes képszerkesztést és jó fényeket kívánok!



Forrás: *www.fotoonline.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Fotós tippek: Portré fotózás*

Nem kell profi fotósnak lenni ahhoz, hogy jó portréfelvételt készítsünk. Elég, ha odafigylünk pár apró részletre a család, barátok, vagy modellek fényképezésénél. Nem kell hozzá drága csúcs modell, elég egy kompakt fényképezögép is. Senkinek sem árt, ha megfogadja a szakavatottak tanácsát, hogy hogyan lehet a felvétel igazán jó. Mire kell odafigyelnem?
*Kezdjük talán a három legfontosabb alapelvvel.* 
*Téma* - Határozzuk meg, hogy mi a fotó témája? 
*Kiemelés* - Körvonalazzuk a témát, jól elhatárolva a környezettöl. 
*Egyszerüsítés* - Egyszerüsítsük a kompozíciót, hogy semmi ne vonja el a figyelmet a témáról. 





​
Ahhoz, hogy igazán jó képet készítsünk vizsgáljuk meg ezt a három alapelvet részletesebben. Ne hanyagoljuk el az apró fogások fontosságát. Még exponálás elött választ kell találnunk az alapelvekben feltett kérdésekre. 
*1. Mi a témám?
*A téma az a személy, akit le szeretnénk fotózni. Ez a válasz így túl egyszerü lenne, úgyhogy ássunk kicsit mélyebbre! A téma nem csupán egy személy, hanem egy hangulat, egy számunkra fontos érzés, amivel szeretnék megtölteni ezt a felvételt és amit viszont szeretnénk látni az elkészült fényképen is. Fontos, hogy a modell is részt vállaljon a felvétel elkészítésében, legyen nyugodt és ellazult, próbáljon meg tökéletesnek mutatkozni, hogy a legelönyösebb arcát örökíthessük meg. 
*2. Hogyan helyezzük a témát a figyelem középpontjába?*
A legjobb, ha a felvételezett személy teljesen a kép központjában áll, a fej és a vállak töltsék ki teljesen a keretet. Meg kell találnunk a megfelelö távolságot a kamera és a modell között. Kísérletezzünk a különbözö beállításokkal, koncentráljunk a témára. A képen pontosan az a beállítás lesz látható, amit a keresöben látunk. Alkossuk meg a kompozíciót. Ajánlott portré felvételezéshez a közepes tele zoom használata 85mm-135mm között, minél nagyobb fényerövel. 

 



​*
3. Hogyan egyszerüsítsem le a témát?*
Ha megvan a téma és a beállítás, vizsgáljuk meg a hátteret. Ezt a nagyon fontos lépést sok amatör fotós hagyja figyelmen kívül. Ne higgyük azt, hogy a jó portré elkészítése izgalmas hátteret kíván. Gyakran láthatunk a modell mögött különbözö "kallódó" tárgyrészleteket, fákat, ablakkeretet, egy belógó szekrényajtót. A válasz: Távolítsuk el a zavaró tényezöket! Törekedjünk egyszerü, lehetöleg pasztelles háttér kialakítására. Válasszunk egy sima falfelületet, vagy akasszunk fel egy egyszínü anyagdarabot a modell mögé. Kerüljük a csíkos, kockás vagy nagymintás háttereket!
Ezzel a három alapelvvel a fejünkben már igazán jó esélyekkel indulunk a tökéletes portré elkészítéséhez! Van azonban még egy rendkívül fontos tennivaló: fel kell készíteni a modellt a fotózásra! 
Fontos, hogy a felvételezett személy jól érezze magát a börében. A kamera közelsége gyakran gátlásokat okoz, amelyeket nem mindig könnyü leküzdeni. A modell viseljen valami számára elönyös öltözéket, a haja legyen rendezett. Akár alkalmazzon egy jó sminket az arcán. Érezze magát szépnek és izgalmasnak és erröl gyözzük is meg Öt.




​
Adhatunk akár mi is öltözködési tanácsokat, szem elött tartva azt, hogy mi mutatna legjobban a képen és mi áll legjobban a modellnek. Mivel a portrén a figyelem középpontján az ARC és a KIFEJEZÉS áll, válasszunk inkább minél sötétebb öltözéket. Általában jobb a hosszú ujjú felsörész, mint a rövid. Figyeljünk a nyakra is, egyes hölgyeknek kifejezetten elönyös a garbó, másoknak a széles gallér. Ha megfelelö az öltözék és egyszerü a háttér, akkor sokkal könnyebb dolgunk van, hiszen csak a témára kell koncentrálnunk. Még egy tipp a színre vonatkozóan: Ha a modell szeme világoskék vagy zöld, válasszunk ugyanilyen színü felsöruházatot! Ezzel jobban kiemelhetjük a szemeket! Ha olyan hölgymodellröl van szó, aki élénkpiros rúzst használ, ajánlott a hasonló színü pulóver vagy blúz viselete. Minden esetben figyeljünk arra, hogy a háttérszín és a modell öltözete illeszkedjen egymáshoz. Keresse a harmóniát és ne a kontrasztot!
Most Ön és a modell készen állnak a fotózáshoz. Használjon nagy fényérzékenységü filmet - szabadtéri fényképezéshez 200, zárt helységben ISO 400-as film ajánlott. Ilyen filmérzékenységgel ugyanúgy készíthet vakuval vagy akár anélkül kiváló felvételeket. Vakuval történö fotózáshoz állítsa a modellt pár lépéssel a háttér elé, hogy csökkentse a háttér árnyékát. 
A legtöbb portré inkább függöleges, mint vízszintes kameraállásból készül - így nagyobb hangsúlyt fektethetünk a témára és kevesebbet a környezetre. 

 A legutolsó lépés: Folyamatosan figyeljünk arra, hogy a modell nyugodt maradjon és természetesen hasson a kamerával szemben. Ha lehet, ültessük Öt székre. Amennyiben áll, kérjük meg, hogy forduljon kissé oldalra, majd fordítsuk a vállát és a fejét a kamerával szembe. Ettöl még finomabb lesz a beállítás. Sokan görcsösen állnak a kamera elött. Kérjük meg, hogy engedje le a vállait, vegyen mély lélegzetet, nyalja meg a száját és maradjon nyugodt és természetes. Ne bíztassuk nagy mosolyra, mert ez a legtöbb esetben kényszeredett lesz. Ezzel szemben bíztassuk, hogy egy kicsit mosolyogjon, vagy sugározzon mosolyt a szemével. Ez inkább vezet lenyügözö eredményhez.
Ha a modell áll, gondoskodjunk arról, hogy fogjon valamit a kezében. A kezek állása gyakran elronthatja az egész beállítást. Foglalja le a kezeket, adjon a modellnek egy könyvet, virágot vagy bármilyen kisebb tárgyat. 
Fordítsunk különös figyelmet arra, hogy a kép igazán jól sikerüljön. Szánjunk rá idöt és löjünk el akár több tekercs filmet, észre fogjuk venni, hogy lesz modell, aki egyre nyugodtabb és lazább egy kis idö után, ahogy megszokja a kamera jelenlétét. 
Jó portré fotózást!


Forrás: *www.photonet.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*5 tipp emlékezetes úti fotók készítéséhez*

Hogyan örökíthetjük meg a várva-várt utazásunk emlékeit? Természetesen mindenki magával visz legalább egy kompakt kamerát utazásaira, vakációjára. Itt van néhány könnyen követhetö tanács ahhoz, hogy nyaralásunk során készített fotóink évek múltával is felidézzék a szórakozás és kikapcsolódás emlékeit. Természetesen ezeket a tippeket nem csak utazások alkalmával érdemes szem elött tartani - kameránkon kívül.


 ​
* Tervezzünk elöre*
Egyik alapvetö fotós szabály: gondoljuk elöre végig, hogy milyen helyen és miket fogunk fotózni. Ez egy hosszabb utazás elött különösen érvényes. Nincs annál rosszabb, mint amikor egy vissza nem térö alkalmat szalasztunk el, mert elfogyott a film, nincs a vakuban elem, vagy a piszkos objektív lencséjén becsillan a fény. Készüljünk rá a fényképek elkészítésére, vegyük végig, hol és mit érdemes fotózni, milyen filmre lesz szükségünk (pl. ISO 100-as nappali, 400-as, vagy gyorsabb éjszakai képek készítéséhez). Ne felejtsük el bekészíteni a fényképezögép, vaku, vagy egyéb technikai felszerelésünk leírását. Nézzük meg, hogy milyen turista látványosságok vannak, amiket érdemes megörökíteni, vannak-e szökökutak, emlékmüvek, vagy érdekes utca részletek. A helyszínen keressük azokat a látványosságokat, helyszíneket és témákat, melyek valamilyen szempontból érdekesek. Próbáljuk meg a város, hely és a helyi emberek mindennapjait is megörökíteni, ne csak a "szokásos turista fotókat" kapjuk lencse végre.

 *



*​*
Figyeljünk a kompozícióra*
Hivatásos fotósok gyakran használják a "harmad szabályt", amikor a képkockát három egyenlö részre osztják függölegesen és vízszintesen egyaránt. Az így kapott vonalak valamelyikén, vagy a metszéspontján helyezik el a fénykép tárgyát. Az így megkomponált képek sokkal érdekesebbek és a nézö szemét sokkal inkább vonzzák a képre, annak témájára. Tanuljuk meg meglátni a jó témákat. Figyeljünk érdekes dolgokra, mint például szokatlan felületek, élénk színek, vagy érdekes vonalak.

 *



*​*
Figyeljünk az emberekre*
Az embereket a legnehezebb és egyben a leghálásabb fényképezni. Emeljük ki öket, amikor fényképezünk. Amennyiben van zoom a gépünkön, használjuk telefotó állásban, töltsük be az egész képkockát az arcával. A telefotó állásban el is különíthetjük a háttértöl, mert ilyenkor a mélységélesség kissebb, ezáltal a környezete életlen marad, míg az alak élesen kiemelkedik abból. Egy másik fotós alapszabály, az egyszerüsítés. Hagyjunk el minden olyasmit a kompozícióból, ami felesleges a témánk szempontjából. Ne azonnal nyomjuk meg az exponáló gombot, nézzük meg, hogy egy kicsit arrébb állva kihagyhatunk-e olyan dolgokat a képböl (utcai szemetes, parkoló autó, stb.), amik feleslegesek a képen. Egy összefüggö és érdekes színes felület, vagy egy üres tér jó hátteret adhat a portrénknak. Ugyanakkor kerüljük a beállított csoportképeket, amin mindenki belemosolyog a kamerába. Sokkal érdekesebb a társainkat tevékenységük közben fotózni, amikor nem mereven a kamerába néznek. A végeredmény egy sokkal természetesebb fénykép lesz.

 *



*​*
Tájképekröl*
A tájak a másik nagyon fontos szereplöi az utazás alkalmával készített fényképeknek. Ügyeljünk arra, hogy mind horizontális, mind vertikális kompozíciót is készítünk, hogy aztán az album összeállításánál válogathassunk a megfelelö képekböl. Ha a táj sok részletét akarjuk rögzíteni, ügyelnünk kell, hogy a fények egyenletesek legyenek. Ne legyen túl nagy eltérés a sötét, árnyékos részek, valamint a világos, fényes részek között, mert a film nem tudja mindegyiket egyformán rögzíteni, ha nagy az eltérés. Legyünk kreatívak! Keressünk élénk, kontrasztos színeket, mint például a homok éles, világos színe, az élénk kék égbolttal, valamint drámai képeket, mint amit a lemenö nap tud festeni, vagy a viharfelhökön keresztül sütö nap sugarai.

 *



*​*
Használjuk a fényeket*
Szabadban, közelre fényképezve használhatjuk a fényképezögép vakuját (vagy külsö vakut), hogy a nemkívánatos árnyékokat kitöltsük, amiket az erös nap okoz. Azokon a fényképezögépeken, amelyek rendelkeznek beépített vakuval, használjuk a "fill-", vagy "direkt-vaku" funkciót. A gép automatikusan biztosítja a megfelelö expozíciós idöt, amely eltünteti az erös árnyékokat portrénk alanyának szeme alól. Hasznát vehetjük még közel fényképezésnél (makró) is, amivel kiemelhetjük a témát környezetéböl, mint például virágok, bogarak, stb. Esti fotózásnál, ha távoli témát akarunk megörökíteni, kapcsoljuk ki vakunkat. A vakuk hatótávolsága általában pár méter, így azok távoli témánkat nem fogják megvilágítani, ráadásul gépünk rövidebb expozíciós idöt fog választani a vakuzáshoz.



Kikapcsolva vakunkat és éjszakai (Night Scene) módot választva - ahol lehetséges - megfelelö képeket fogunk kapni, még egy egyszerübb kompakt kamerával is. Ügyeljünk arra, hogy stabilan tartsuk a gépet, használjunk állványt, vagy próbáljuk meg stabil felületre letenni, vagy letámasztani azt. A bemozdulások elkerülésére továbbá ajánlott távkioldó használata, vagy ha fényképezögépünk nem rendelkezik ilyen opcióval, használjuk az idözítö funkciót (timed exposure). Amennyiben szeretnénk társunkat, vagy egy társaságot is megörökíteni este, állítsuk öt/öket a vaku hatókörén belül és válasszuk ismét a "Night Scene" program módot. Manuális fényképezögépeknél (vagy manuális állásban) exponáljunk úgy, mintha vaku nélkül fotóznánk.
Még egy utolsó jó tanács: készítsünk több képet! Ez különösen érvényes a digitális fotózásnál. Nincs annál rosszabb, mint egy hosszú nyaralás után otthon észrevenni, hogy a várva-várt fotónk bemozdult, vagy valaki belépett az exponáláskor, amit akkor nem vettünk észre.
Jó fotózást!

Forrás: *www.photonet.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Fotózás télen - Hogyan fotózzunk a hidegben?*

A téli idöszakban nagyon sok jó alkalom kínálkozik a fotózásra, legyen az akár az ünnepek, akár a téli szünet. Gyakran ezek az alkalmak a szabad téren vannak, amikor a hömérö 0 fok alatt marad még napközben is. Itt merül fel a kérdés, hogy fotózni, de hogyan? Hogyan óvhatjuk meg a fényképezögépek érzékeny áramkörét az idöjárás szélsöségeitöl?
Milyen lépéseket érdemes tenni annak érdekében, hogy jó téli fotókat készíthessünk és az értékes technikát is megóvjuk?

 



​
Természetesen érdemes erre is elöre felkészülni, mint minden fotózási alkalomra. A réteges öltözködés mellett gondoljunk extra elemekre is. A hideg elsösorban az elemekre van hatással, mely különösen érvényes a digitális fényképezögépekre. Hidegben az elemek hajlamosak gyorsabban elveszteni az energiájukat. Ennek elkerülése érdekében fényképezögépünket tartsuk minél tovább testünk közelében, a kabátunk alatt. Érdemes tartalék elemeket is magunkkal vinni, melyeket szintén tartsunk ingzsebükben, hogy amikor szükség van rá, kicserélhessük. Egyszer használatos ceruza elemek esetében érdemes azokat még eltenni, mert sokszor még egyszer újra betölthetjük miután egy kicsit felmelegedtek és kicsit magukhoz tértek.




Hagyományos, filmes gépeknél, amennyiben lehetöség van rá, használjunk manuális fókusz állítást az autofókusz helyett, ezzel is energiát takarítva meg. Amennyiben teljesen biztosra akarunk menni, akkor vigyünk magunkkal teljesen manuális fényképezögépet és fényméröt. Ebben az esetben nem lehet akadály, ha elvesztünk minden energiát a hideg miatt. Miután a képeket elkészítettük, tegyük vissza a gépet kabátunk alá, hogy újra felmelegedhessen valamelyest.
Mi van akkor, ha havazik? Gyengébb havazás hószállingózás még nem árt meg a fényképezögépnek, természetesen, ha csak a fotók exponálásának az idejére vesszük elö. Ilyenkor is érdemes valamilyen fedezéket keresni, ahol csökkenthetjük az esélyét annak, hogy víz és pára kerülhessen a gép érzékeny elektronikájához, szerkezetébe. Nagyobb havazásnál már érdemes megfontolni, hogy használjuk-e fényképezögépünket.

 



Amennyiben úgy ítéljük meg, hogy mindenképpen meg akarjuk örökíteni a havazást és a havas tájat, várost, akkor érdemes megfontolni, hogy egy egyszer használatos csepp, illetve vízálló kamerát beszerezzünk. Másik megoldás lehet olyan vízhatlan tok beszerzése, melyet víz alatti fotózáshoz szoktak használni. Ez megóvja a fényképezögépet és a objektív üvegét is. Ilyenkor vigyünk magunkkal törlökendöt is, mert a szállingozó hó hamar rákerülhet az objektívre, ezáltal tönkretéve a képet.
A fényképezögépek legnegyobb ellensége a pára, a páralecsapódás. A hidegben a levegö páratartalma alacsony, ebböl adódóan a probléma nem akkor adódik, amikor a melegböl kimegyünk a hidegbe. Nem is akkor, amikor kinn tartózkodunk a szabadban, hanem amikor a hidegböl visszamegyünk a melegbe. Ilyenkor nem csak az objektív üvege párásodik be, hanem a fényképezögépen belül is könnyen pára keletkezhet. Ennek elkerülése érdekében minél lassabban, fokozatosan kell a szoba hömérsékletére felmelegíteni a gépet. Semmiképpen ne tegyük radiátor, vagy más höforrás közelébe, inkább a szoba hidegebb részére, mint például az ablak közelébe.
Jó fotózást!
Forrás: *www.photonet.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Panoráma fotók, panoráma fotózás*

Sokszor kerültünk már abba a helyzetbe - ami biztos sokaknak ismerős - amikor nem fért bele a tárgy a keresőbe, amikor nem volt már több hely hátrébb lépni a fényképezőgépünkkel, vagy amikor ahhoz, hogy minden beleférjen a képkockába nagyon hátra kellett menni és elvesztek a részletek. Ilyenkor hívhatjuk segítségül a panoráma képi formátumot.


Figyelem: Az oldalon nagy méretü képi fájlok vannak elhelyezve, melyek lassítják a letöltést. Kérjük türelmüket a betöltésükhöz.​

Akik APS fényképezögépet használnak alkalmazhatják az APS fényképezögépek panoráma funkcióját, így megnövelve a képkocka szélességét. Cserélhetö objektíves SLR kameráknál alkalmazhatunk nagylátószögü objektívet a látószög növelésére. Vannak még kimondottan panoráma fényképezögépek, panoráma fejek, melyek elsösorban középformátumú filmre rögzítenek valós panoráma képet. A digitális kameráknál - még a zoom nélkülieknél is - azonban a legegyszerübb megoldás egy panorámakép összeállító program, mellyel az elkészített képkockákat "varrhatjuk" össze egy panoráma képpé.​

Ezeknek a programoknak a használata roppant egyszerü, mert egy megfelelö algoritmus alapján a képek összefüzését a program saját maga elvégzi. A jobb szoftverek még az expozíció korrekciókat, dölések (perspektíva torzítások) beállítását is elvégzik. Azonban szükség van egy kis elökészületre mielött a panoráma képhez szükséges képkockákat elkészítjük. El kell dönteni, hogy hagyományos panoráma képet akarunk készíteni, vagy 360 fokos, körpanoráma képet, mert a digitális technika erre is lehetöséget ad.
A digitálisan elõállított panoráma képek ma már képesek arra is, hogy egy szférikus (gömb) panoráma képet állítsunk elõ, melyet speciális képnézõ (viewer) programmal tudunk megnézni. A látvány majdnem olyan, mintha valóban a helyszínen lennénk, virtuálisan egy gömbben állva.<object classid="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" codebase="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab" height="150" width="350">

</object>Egy hagyományos panoráma kép állhat 2, vagy több kockából. A fényképeket úgy kell elkészítenünk, hogy azok körülbelül 50%-os átfedést biztosítsanak. A program csak így tudja megtalálni a közös pontokat és ahhoz igazítja a képeket. Ügyelnünk kell arra is, hogy a fényképezögép egy síkban maradjon. Ehhez érdemes egy állványt használni, hogy a késöbbiekben, amikor már otthon a programot használjuk, ne érjen meglepetés. Egy másik lényeges kérdés az azonos expozíció használata. Ez különösen érvényes abban az esetben, ha nem csak 2 kockát akarunk összeilleszteni, hanem többet, vagy esetleg körpanoráma képet készítünk. Ilyenkor természetesen a képek között eltérö expozíciós idök lesznek, mivel az egyik nappal szemben, a másik napnak háttal készül. Legtanácsosabb egy közepes fényviszonyhoz beállítani az expozíciót és azzal fotózni körbe a tájat, szobát, vagy bármit amit fotózunk, így nem állítjuk lehetetlen feladat elé a programot. Amennyiben nagy eltérések vannak a képek között, a photoshop programban még egy kicsit utána állíthatunk utólag is.A legtöbb program egyszerü kezelőfelülettel van ellátva. Egy wizard (varázsló) használatával a képeket betöltjük és ezek után a legtöbb program mindent maga elvégez, a képek összeillesztésénél kezdve, a kész panorámakép összevarrásáig. Amennyiben nem voltunk elég körültekintöek, van mód bizonyos korrekciók kézi utánállítására is, ha nem elfogadható a kapott eredmény.

Érdemes elöre gyakorolni a panoráma képek fotózását digitális fényképezögéppel, hogy ne egyböl egy "éles helyzettel" kerüljünk szembe és esetleg egy érdekes képröl maradjunk le, mert nem maradt átfedés a képeken, vagy a rossz dölések miatt a képek nem összeilleszthetök.

Jó gyakorlást!​Forrás: *www.photonet.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Néhány tipp jobb színes képek készítéséhez*

- Használjunk expozíció korrekciót (bracket), ha lehetséges. Legtöbbször egy helyszín, vagy téma fotózásánál több jó expozíciós idö is lehetséges, még inkább igaz ez különösen kontrasztos helyszínen. Még mindig jobb több kockát ellöni egy adott témára, mint utólag visszamenni egy újabb fényképért, vagy esetleg elrontani egy gyönyörű naplementét. Két-három különbözö expozíciós idö használata már szabadabb választást enged, a megfelelö hangulatú kép kiválasztásához.

 - Váltsunk expozíciót. Ez eltér a fent leírt expozíció korrekciótól abban, hogy jelentös mértékben megváltoztatjuk az expozíciós idöt. Egy normál mért értékhez képest eltérhetünk 2-3 stop-pal is. Mind lefelé (alul-exponált), mind felfelé (felül-exponált) történö eltérésnél más és más részletei tünnek elö egy képnek.

 - Készítsünk mind vertikális, mind horizontális képet az adott témáról. Ez döntöen megváltoztathatja ugyan annak a témának a visszaadását a fényképen. Sokan vitatkoznak a vertikális, vagy a horizontális képek fölött, hogy melyiket érdemes fotózni. Ha az adott témáról mindkét felvételt elkészítjük, utólag eldönthetjük, hogy nekünk melyik tetszik.

 - Használjunk szüröket. A meleghatású szürö megadhatja azt a pluszt, amit egy tájképtöl, vagy egy portrétól várunk. Egy dohányszínü szürö egyfajta hangulatot adhat a színes képeknek. Mivel több, mint ezerféle szürö létezik ezért inkább próbáljunk ki egy párat előbb, hogy melyik tetszik a saját ízlésünknek a legjobban. Mielött beruháznánk színes szürökbe, érdemes kipróbálni a photoshop programok valamelyikén az "effect filter"-ek hatását a képre. Így nem kevés pénzt is megspórolhatunk.


Forrás: *www.photonet.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Tippek egy új látásmód kialakításához*

"Meglátni és megszeretni" - ez a mondás egy jól sikerült fotóra is igaz. A "látás" a fotózás kulcsa. Ez az elsö lépés, amelyet mindenki megtesz, mielött exponálna. Ez olyan, mint az ujjlenyomat annyi különbséggel, hogy igazíthatunk rajta és tanulhatunk mások alkotásaiból is. Sokszor hajlamosak vagyunk elsiklani részletek, témák, kompozíciók felett. Erre a legjobb példa, hogy úgy gondoljuk: "környezetünkben nincs mit fotózni". Pedig másoktól remekül megkomponált és jó témájú képek sorát láthatjuk ugyan arról a helyröl.
A gyakorlati lépések elött egy jó tanács: elemezzünk saját és mások által készített fotókat, újság és könyv illusztrációkat. Próbáljuk elképzelni, hogy mi hogyan készítettük volna el az adott képet. Milyen perspektívát, objektívet, szüröt, filmet használnánk és milyen napszakban készítenénk el az ugyan azt a képet.
A kép komponálása során járjuk körbe a fényképezni kívánt témát, válaszuk ki a legjobb perspektívát ügyelve a fényviszonyokra is. Érdemes kipróbálni többféle látószögü objektívet. Az effekt szürök használatával érdekesebbé tehetjük képeinket, de vigyázni kell, nehogy az elkészült kép elveszítse eredeti üzenetét. A szürök használata során ne feledkezzünk meg a korrekciós lépésekröl, és a használható filmröl. Erröl bövebben a szürökhöz adott gyári leírásokban olvashatnak.
Külsö felvételek készítésekor, ha figyelembe vesszük a napszakok és a fényviszonyok adta lehetöségeket, akkor meghatározhatjuk képeink hangulatát. Érdemes eljátszani a kora reggeli és késö délutáni árnyékokkal, ezzel is érdekesebbé téve képünket.
Minden fotósnak vannak kedvenc filmjei, de nem minden film típus és filmérzékenység jó egy téma megörökítésére. Eröteljesen meghatározza egy film a kép hangulatát és minöségét. A nagyobb érzékenységü ISO 800, 1600 vagy 3200 filmmel befolyásolhatjuk például egy adott téma hangulatát. A fekete-fehér filmek sokszor többet visszaadnak a helyszín hangulatából, mint színes társaik. A fényérzékenység megválasztásával meghatározhatjuk a kép kontrasztosságát és szín-telítettségét is.
 Egy adott témáról készítsünk többféle fókusztávolságú objektívvel felvételeket, ezzel is megváltoztatva a kép eredetiségét. A teleobjektívekkel összébb nyomhatjuk a témát, míg a nagylátószögü objektívek perspektivikusan is nagymértékben megváltoztatják a kép összhangját. Próbáljunk az eddig megszokott objektívek helyett, különleges lencséket használni. Például teljes alakos portrét ne csak teleobjektívvel készítsünk, hanem próbáljunk ki nagylátószögü objektívet is.
 Tanulmányozzuk témánkat, vizsgáljuk meg alakját, hogyan esik rá a fény, a tükrözodéseket. Ha megtanuljuk "látni" a témát, az nagyban hozzásegít ahhoz, hogy más "fényben" lássunk. Festök és szobrászok hosszú idöt töltenek alakok és formák tanulmányozásával karrierjük kezdetén. Valahol a fotósoknak is ezt kell tenniük, ahhoz hogy jó képet alkossanak.
 Próbáljuk ki a fent leírtakat gyakorolni egy-egy hétig, mert biztosra vehetö a javulás és elégedettek leszünk az eredménnyel.


Forrás: *www.photonet.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Fotózási tippek az ünnepekre*

Az ünnepek közeledtével sok élmény vár ránk, amelyek megörökítésre várnak. Az események sokszínüsége miatt érdemes elöre felkészülni a fotózásra. Ha az alábbi tippeket végigolvassuk, egy picit nyugodtabban alhatunk, hogy felkészültünk a családi események megörökítésére és talán nem maradunk le semmi lényeges dologról.
Lényeges elöre tervezni. Karácsonykor és szilveszterkor kevés üzlet tart nyitva, hogy filmet, elemet, vagy egyéb fotócikket vásároljunk. Nincs annál rosszabb, mint este 10 óra körül nyitva tartó boltot keresni, ahol filmet, vagy ceruza elemet lehet kapni.
*Bevásárlás:*
Film
Memória (digitális)
Elem
*Teendök:*
Felszerelés tisztítása
Kiüríteni a memória kártyákat
Megfelelö helyet biztosítani a digitális képekhez
Tölthetö elemek feltöltése
Legyen kéznél a kezelési útmutató (gép, vaku, stb.)




Korábbi fotós tapasztalataink alapján becsüljük meg, hogy körülbelül mennyi filmre van szükségünk. Érdemes 10-20%-al többet venni, a biztonság kedvéért. Becsüljük meg, hogy mennyit fogunk bennt és mennyit a szabadban fényképezni és ennek megfelelöen válasszuk meg a filmek ISO értékét.
Vegyük figyelembe az üzletek ünnepi nyitvatartását. Ugyan ez vonatkozik az elemekre is. Ha tölthetö elemeket használunk, idöben kezdjük el feltölteni azokat, szem elött tartva a töltö kapacitását.
Tipp: a nagyobb benzinkutak 24 órát tartanak nyitva az ünnepek alatt is és általában tartanak filmet és ceruza elemet is.




A digitális fényképezögépek memória kártyáját ellenörizzük, hogy a korábban rögzített képek le lettek-e töltve róla és le lett-e törölve. Arról is gyözödjünk meg, hogy elegendö tárkapacitásunk van-e számítógépünkön az ünnepi képek letöltéséhez. Ha fogyóban van a merevlemez tároló kapacitása, ajánlatos a régebbi fotókat CD-ROM-ra, Zip disk-re, stb. arhíválni. A memória kapacitás a digitális fotózás egyik sarkalatos pontja. Jobb képek --> nagyobb felbontás --> nagyobb memória igény. Érdemes az alkalomra való hivatkozással egy nagyobb kártyával meglepni magunkat 
Mint minden nagyobb fotózási alkalom elött, érdemes most is átnézni a felszerelésünket és megtisztítani a portól és szennyezödésektöl a vázat és az objektíveket. Figyeljünk rá, hogy megfelelö tisztító eszközöket használjunk, melyeket speciálisan a fotós felszerelésekhez készítettek (törlö kendö, ecset, sürített levegö, stb.), különben könnyen megkarcolhatjuk az objektívet, vagy kárt tehetünk a váz zárszerkezetében.
A digitális készülékeknél szintén célszerü a tisztítást elvégezni, ugyan kicsit könnyebb dolgunk van, mert az SLR masináktól eltekintve, nem cserélhetöek az objektívek. Itt is tisztítsuk meg az elötét lencséket, hogy elkerüljük a becsillanásokat, a keresöt, az LCD kijelzöt.

 



​
Érdemes a fényképezögép kezelési útmutatóját elövenni - még akkor is, ha már többször végigolvastuk - és átnézni, különös tekintettel azoknak a szituációknak a szem elött tartásával, amelyek elöre láthatólag várnak ránk. Mindíg találhatunk valamilyen apró részletet, amit már ugyan korábban átfutottunk, de még nem volt alkalmunk kipróbálni a gyakorlatban. Ilyenek lehetnek; lassú vaku szinkron, hosszú záridö (mozgás ábrázolása, csillagszórók, stb.), idö/rekesz automatika alkalmazása, idözített exponálás, stb.
Ez vonatkozik a digitális fényképezögépekre ugyan úgy, mivel a technika fejlödésével, egyre több digitális fényképezögép rendelkezik többlet funkciókkal (rekesz/idö automatika, vaku módok, stb.) a kompakt kategóriában is. Érdemes egy kis idöt fordítani az útmutató átböngészésére és néhány funkciót a gyakorlatban is kipróbálni.
Legyünk tisztában a vakunk hatótávolságával. Ha a fotózás tárgya a vaku hatótávolságán kívül esik menjünk közelebb a tárgyhoz, váltsunk hosszú vaku szinkronra (amennyiben a gépünk rendelkezik ezzel a funkcióval), vagy kapcsoljuk ki a vakut. Több beépített vakuval felszerelt fényképezögépet bövíthetünk rendszer vakuval. Mivel a beépített vakuk rövid hatótávolságúak, ezzel a módszerrel növelhetjük a bevilágított területet. A fényképezögép használati leírása tartalmazza azoknak a rendszer vakuknak a listáját, melyeket alkalmazhatunk.
Természetesen fogunk csoport képeket is készíteni, amikor megkérjük a család tagjait, hogy álljanak össze egy csoportképre. De sokkal érdekesebb és életszerübb, ha az embereket tevékenységük közben ábrázoljuk, amikor például az ajándékokat kibontják, vagy éppen kipróbálják azokat. Az eredmény: sokkal természetesebb, életszerü képek.
Az ünnepek különbözö humoros és érzelmekben gazdag helyzeteket hoznak. Tartsuk a fényképezögépünket mindíg kéznél, exponálásra készen, hogy nehogy elmulasszunk valamilyen érdekes pillanatot. Legyen a gép bekapcsolva és a vaku töltött állapotban. Érdemes a 'Program' módra váltani, hogy ne kelljen beállításokkal idöt tölteni. Igy nem maradunk le egy fontos pillanatról. Ha mégis állítani szeretnénk valamit és marad is rá idönk, akkor késöbb még mindíg tudunk rajta változtatni.




A digitális fényképezögépek híresek az étvágyukról, mind elem, mind memória tekintetében. Ha van egy kis idönk töltsük le a képeket a gép memóriájából és tegyük fel az elemeket tölteni. Amennyiben rendelkezünk hálózati adapterrel, amikor csak lehet és hálózati csatlakozó közelében vagyunk, használjuk azt, hogy spóroljunk az elemekkel. Amikor takarékoskodni szeretnénk az elemekkel és mód is van rá, kapcsoljuk ki az LCD kijelzöt. Ez az egyik legnagyobb energia fogyasztó. Ennek másik módja a masinát a televízió készülékre kötni. Ilyenkor az LCD kijelzö kikapcsol és nem csak takarékoskodhatunk az elemmel, de sokkal nagyobb méretben láthatjuk a képeket. Ugyan a komponálás kicsit nehézkesebb így, de hamar meg lehet szokni. Arról nem beszélve, hogy ezáltal többen is figyelemmel kísérhetik tevékenységünket és föleg a kisebbeknek ad örömet, hogy a televízióban "szerepelhetnek". Ehhez szükség van a legtöbb kameránál alapfelszereléshez tartozó 'Video csatlakozó kábelre'.


Forrás: *www.photonet.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Digitális kamerák - melyiket válasszam?*

Azoknak próbálunk meg egy kis segítséget nyújtani, akik régóta kacsingatnak a digitális fotózás felé, de még nem sikerült a kezdeti lépést megtenniük, az adatáradat és az eddig - a fotózás szempontjából - ismeretlen technikai újdonságok miatt, melyeket a prospektusok, reklámok zúdítanak ránk. Nem kell kétségbe esni, mert még mindig fotózásról van szó. Vannak ugyan lényegi eltérések, de a digitális fényképezögépeken is az objektíven keresztül jut a fény a kamerába, van egy "eleme" ami ezt a fényt rögzíti és mindezt a kioldó lenyomásával hozzuk müködésbe.
A digitális fényképezögépek között is vannak felépítésbeli és tudásbeli különbségek, ugyan úgy, mint filmes társaiknál, ami egy jó hír, hiszen így mindenki talál fényképezési szokásainak és pénztárcájának megfelelöt. Mindenek elött tisztázni kell, hogy mire is szeretnénk a fényképezögépet használni. A következö kérdéseket kell feltegyük magunknak, mielött elindulunk bevásárolni:
Milyen fotókat készítünk a leggyakrabban?
Mekkora nagyításokat készíttetünk általában?
Azt akarjuk, hogy a fényképezögép elférjen a zsebünkben, vagy esetleg a már meglévö fotós felszerelésünket szeretnénk kompatibilisé tenni egy digitális kamerával.
Ha ezekre a kérdésekre tudjuk a megfelelö választ, akkor már nagy gond nem lehet digitális fényképezögépünk kiválasztásában.
Alapvetöen 3 tipusú digitális fényképezögép van, felépítésük tekintetében: kompakt fényképezögépek (fix, vagy zoom objektívvel), SLR fényképezögépek, cserélhetö objektívvel és ZLR (zoom-lens reflex) fényképezögépek, melyek úgy müködnek mint SLR társaik, csak nem cserélhetö az objektívjük.
Az SLR kamerák adják a legnagyobb szabadságot a fotók elkészítésében, használhatjuk a már meglévö objektívjeinket vele, de ezek a legdrágábbak, többnyire profi fotósok használják.



ZLR társaik szintén nagyobb szabadságot adnak a fotózásban (automatikus, manuális módok és többfajta beállítási lehetöségek) és áruk is alacsonyabb.
A kompakt masinák nagyjából hasonló tudással bírnak, mint filmes társaik és jelenleg ezek árai megfizethetöek a fotózást kedvelö és a digitális világba belépni kívánó amatörök számára. A kompakt fényképezögépek ma már rengeteg funkcióval vannak ellátva. Ugyan nem tudják az SLR kamerák nyújtotta rugalmasságot biztosítani, de egy sokkal mérsékeltebb áron rengeteg opciót nyújtanak és ugyan akkor nagy elönyük, a méretük. Akár a zsebünkben is elférnek.

*Felbontás*
Az elsö kérdés egy kamera kiválasztásánál, amit meg kell válaszolnunk, a kép méretének felbontása. Alapvetöen ez a lelke a digitális fényképezögépeknek, ez határozza meg, hogy mekkora papír képet tudunk nagyítani és mennyi színt, részletet tudunk rögzíteni a gép memóriájában (a memóriáról késöbb). A felbontás nem más, mint a képpontok, amit a kamera CCD érzékelöje rögzít és Pixelben, vagy Mega Pixelben adják meg.
A CCD*, egy fényérzékeny elektronikus chip, ami tulajdonképpen a filmnek felel meg a digitális fényképezögépekben. A pixelek (pontok) ezen a chip-en helyezkednek el és ezek reagálnak, amikor fény éri öket, hasonló képpen, mint amikor a retinát fény éri az emberi szemben. Minél több pont van a CCD-n, annál nagyobb a felbontása a képnek, ezáltal nagyobb papírképet nagyíthatunk. A felbontást megapixel-ben tüntetik fel, ami nem más, mint millió pixel. A nagyításokat papírképre akár otthon is elvégezhetjük egy jobb minöségü fotó nyomtatóval, vagy elkészíttethetjük digitális laborban is.

*Objektívek*




A cserélhetö objektíves digitális SLR fényképezögépek kiválasztása a legegyszerübb, mivel ezek kiválasztása feltételezi már meglévö filmes SLR fényképezögép meglétét. Ebben az esetben csak a vázat kell megvenni és a meglévö objektívjeinket minden további nélkül használhatjuk vele. Ilyen rendszerek például a Nikkor objektívekhez a Nikon D1X és D1H, vagy a Fuji S1, illetve a Canon objektívek esetében a Canon EOS D30.
Ugyan akkor a kompakt digitális fényképezögépnél gondosabban kell kiválasztanunk kameránkat az objektív szempontjából, mivel ezek nem cserélhetöek. A jó hír viszont, hogy manapság a fix objektíves gépektöl egészen a 10-szeres optikai zoomig, minden féle kompakt fényképezögépet megtalálunk a piacon. A legtöbb népszerü kompakt masina ma már 2x, 3x optikai zoommal rendelkezik, ami 35 mm-es társainknál (kamerától függöen) kb. 35-105 mm-nek felel meg.
Meg kell még említenünk a digitális zoom-ot, amely lehetövé teszi, hogy az optikai zoomon túl is közelítsünk a tárgyhoz. Azonban vannak hátrányai, mivel ennek lényege, hogy a kép közepét digitálisan nagyítja, mely a kép minöségének rovására megy. Ilyen fajta nagyítást a számítógépen lévö photoshop programokkal is el tudunk végezni. Ezért nem is javasolt a digitális zoomra túlzottan hagyatkozni és ezért a vásárlási döntésünknél ezt figyelembe venni.
A kompakt fényképezögépeknél is van azért mód arra, hogy a kamera adta objektív lehetöségein túl lépjünk, ugyanis némelyik márka ajánl elötét objektíveket. Ebben az esetben egy adapter objektívet csavarhatunk fel az objektívünk elé, mint például egy szüröt. Az elötét objektívek többfélék lehetnek a halszemtöl kezdve a nagylátószögön keresztül a telefotó lencsékig, különbözö változatokban.

*Keresö*
A digitális fényképezögépek hátoldalán található LCD kijelzö talán az egyik legjobb újítás a fotózásban, amit a digitális gépek magukkal hoztak. Ezen nemcsak nagyításban láthatjuk az éppen aktuális képet, hanem a rögzített kép egyben visszanézhetö is. Amennyiben valamilyen hibát találtunk az elkészített fotón a kép azonnal megismételhetö. Azonban az LCD kijelzöknek van egy hátránya is, az energia fogyasztás, amely a digitális fényképezögépek egyik velejárója. Ez legyen következö szempontunk a masina kiválasztásában. Milyen áramforrást használ a kamera, lehet-e újra tölteni, használható-e hálózati adapter, illteve, hogy az LCD kikapcsolható-e, tudunk-e használni optikai keresöt?
A mai digitális fényképezögépek már mind LCD, mind optikai keresöt is alkalmaznak. A fejlettebb változatokon az LCD kijelzö már kihajtható a kamera síkjából, ahogy az LCD-vel felszerelt video kamerák is alkalmazzák. Ez nagyon hasznos lehet alsó, vagy felsö perspektíva fotózásánál, amikor sem a rögzített LCD kijelzöt, sem pedig az optikai keresöt nem tudjuk használni.

*Memória kártya (digitális film)*




A digitális fényképezögépek a képeket memória kártyákra rögzítik. A másik nagy elönye a digitális világnak, hogy ezeket a kártyákat a végtelenségig lehet használni, felvenni rá, letörölni és újra felvenni, minöségi romlás nélkül. Nincs többé elöhívás, nagyítás, csak letöltés és újrafelhasználás.
Manapság a legelterjedtebb mamória kártya, a flash memória. Vannak még fényképezögépek amelyek floppy lemezre rögzítenek, optikai lemezre és van olyan is, amelyik IBM micro drive-ot is elfogad, amely már akár 1GB adatot is képes tárolni.
A flash memóriának 4 féle változata van: SmartMedia, CompactFlash, a Sony MemoryStick és egy viszonylag új, az SD, vagy MultiMedia kártya. Igazából nagyobb különbség nincs ezek között a kártyák között, mint a méretük és formájuk. Mindegyik digitális fényképezögéphez gyárilag csomagolnak egy alap kártyát (8 - 16 MB), amely gyorsan kevésnek bizonyul, föleg ha nagy felbontásban fotózunk.




A végén meg kell említenünk a számítógépes csatlakozást is, mivel a digitális fényképezés feltételez valamilyen számítógép használatot is, ahová képeinket letölthetjük. Kameránkat vagy soros, vagy USB csatlakozón keresztül tudjuk a számítógéphez csatlakoztatni. Az utóbbi sokkal gyorsabb és a nagyobb felbontású kamerák már ezt a lehetöséget ajánlják. Ha számítógépünk még nem rendelkezik USB csatlakozóval, akkor ajánljuk egy ilyen kártya beszerelését, mert ez lényegesen meggyorsítja a képek letöltését. A csatlakozó kábelek, a memória kártya, a vállszíj, a számítógépes program és a videó csatlakozó, mellyel a tévéhez is csatlakoztathatjuk a digitális fényképezögépet az alapfelszereléséhez tartozik.

*Jó vásárlást és még jobb képeket kívánunk! PhotoNet

*​ * *CCD* - A "Charge-Coupled Device" rövidítése, egy olyan müszer, melynek félvezetöi úgy vannak összekötve, hogy az egyik kimenete, a másik bemenete. Digitális fényképezögépeknél, videó kameráknál és optikai scanner-eknél alkalmazzák.


Forrás: *www.photonet.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Velencei Karnevál, fotós szemmel*

*Az évente megrendezésre kerülö velencei karnevál, a februári hónap egyik legérdekesebb és leghangulatosabb farsangi ünnepsége.* Az észak olaszországi kis város hangulatával és szépségével az év minden részében elkápráztatja az odalátogatókat, de ilyenkor a farsang idején olyan, mint évszázadokkal ezelött, amikor az itt lakók régi ruhákba és fantasztikus kosztümökbe öltözve még színesebbé varázsolják az utcákat és tereket. Ebben a forgatagban mindenki a fotózás megszállottja lesz, ami nem is csoda, hiszen annyi érdekes látnivaló van. Éppen ezért nem árt néha a fényképezögépet letenni, és csak élvezni a hangulatot elvegyülni a tömegben, hogy részesei legyünk ennek a fergeteges karneválnak. 



Mindenki, aki még nem volt a velencei karneválon jó, ha tudja, hogy a két hetes rendezvény sorozat hivatalosan 2002. február 2.-tól 12.-ig tart, de már elötte pár nappal elkezdödik. Érdemes a hétköznapokra tenni az ott tartózkodás dátumát, ilyenkor lehet igazán a karneváli hangulatot átérezni és kényelmesen fotózni is. Ebben az idöszakban még találunk helyet a kávézókban és éttermekben is. A hétvégéken viszont sokkal nagyobb a tömeg, szinte mozdulni sem lehet a rengeteg turistától.



Ha hirtelen ötlettöl vezérelve úgy gondoljuk, hogy meglátogatjuk a karnevált, nem feltétlenül kell az utazási irodákra hagyatkozni.  Autóval hét-nyolc óra alatt le lehet érni, a szállás, ha nem bent Velencében akarunk megszállni, akkor nem okoz problémát. A legjobb a Jesoloi félszigeten szállást keresni, nem csak olcsóbb, de a parkolási gondunk is megoldódik. A félsziget végéböl óránként indul hajó, amely a Szent Márk tér elött tesz ki minket. Ez a hajójárat hajnaltól késö éjszakáig közlekedik. 



Akik komolyabban akarnak fotózni, azok alaposan készüljenek fel. Az általános fotós felszerelés mellett feltétlenül vigyünk magunkkal egy közepes teleobjektívet vagy portré lencsét, A 80-200mm-es zoom objektív ajánlott. Elengedhetetlen a vaku és a széles film választék is. Szükség lehet az ISO 800-as filmre is ugyan úgy, mint az ISO 50-es vagy ISO 100-asra. Állvány nélkül sok képröl fogunk lemaradni, ezért egy könnyü, vagy egy egylábú állvány jól jöhet. Hasznos lehet felszerelésünket kiegészíteni egy kompakt vagy egy digitális kamerával. Annak ellenére, hogy mindenre szeretnénk felkészülni próbáljunk minél kisebb felszerelést összepakolni, nem csak azért mert egyszerübb cipelni, de jobban tudunk rá vigyázni is. A nagy tömegben elöfordulhatnak zsebtolvajok, ezért nem árt az óvatosság.
*
Egy-két jó tanács a fotózáshoz:*



Természetesen Velencében minden utcát, teret, épületet és mindent, ami él és mozog érdemes megörökíteni, de erre se idönk, se energiánk nem lesz. A karnevál lényegében a Szent Márk tér és környékén zajlik. Délutánonként, úgy öt óra tájban kosztümös divatbemutató várja az érdeklödöket a Szent Márk téren felállított színpadnál. A fantasztikus kosztümökbe öltözött emberek barátságosak és szívesen állnak modellt mindenkinek, aki erre megkéri öket. Nyugodtan kérjük meg öket, hogy álljanak úgy, hogy a háttér és a fények is kedvezöek legyenek. Érdemes figyelni, hogy mikor jelenik meg a téren új figura, akit mi is lekaphatnánk.



Ha azt látják, hogy a fotósok nyakukban két-három fényképezögéppel rohannak egy irányba akkor biztos, hogy valami érdekes történik, amit mi is megörökíthettük. A legtöbb kép amit ilyenkor készítünk portré, ezért ne felejtsük el a portré készítés alapszabályait: a fényt az alakra mérjük vagy a börtónusra. Használjunk középre súlyozott, vagy spot fénymérést, az élességet a szemre állítsuk. Használjunk vakut! Erös fényviszonyok mellett a vaku lágyabbá teszi a képet és csökkenti az erös árnyékokat. A legideálisabb az ISO 400-as film használata. Napos helyeken érdemes kipróbálni az ISO 160-as portré filmeket is. Délután és este felé az ISO 800-as film ajánlott.
Látogassa meg a *PhotoNet Online Galériáját*, ahol több színes fotóval próbáljuk meg a karnevál hangulatát felidézni, valamint elolvashatják a karnevál *részletes programját* is.

Saját megjegyzésem: a velencei karnevál évente kerül megrendezésre, célszerű mindig az aktuális programokra rákeresni ... Üdv. M.T.E.
 

Forrás: *www.photonet.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Sportfotózás*

A sportesemények tele vannak emlékezetes pillanatokkal, legyen az a gyermekünk iskolai sport rendezvénye, vagy profi sportesemény. Ugyanakkor a gyors mozgások megörökítése kihívást is jelent a megörökítése szempontjából. Mire figyeljünk oda, amikor a fényképezés tárgya egy mozgó személy, vagy tárgy.

 



​*
Rekeszidö*
Az egyik leglényegesebb szempont az expozíció sebessége, amikor mozgást szeretnénk megörökíteni. Amennyiben lehetöségünk van a rekeszidö kiválasztására, válasszunk 1/125 másodpercnél gyorsabb idöt. 1/250, vagy gyorsabb, még jobb. A nagyon gyors mozgású sportok, mint az autóversenyek, repülö bemutatók még ennél is gyorsabb beállítást igényelnek. Amennyiben fényképezögépünk nem rendelkezik rekeszidö beállítási lehetöséggel válasszunk idö automatikát, sport program módot. A kompakt fényképezögépek nem igazán alkalmasak sportfotózásra. Ilyen fényképezögéppel próbáljunk meg minél közelebb kerülni az eseményekhez, hogy ne kelljen zoomot igénybe vegyünk, ami még inkább levesz az expozíció sebességéböl.
*
Használjunk zoom objektívet*
A legtöbb sporteseménynél nem lehet elég közel menni az akciókhoz. Egy amatör, baráti foci mérközésen a pálya széléröl is tudunk fotózni, míg egy Forma 1-es futamon csak tisztes távolból. Mindenképpen tanácsos minél erösebb és jobb fényerejü tele/zoom objektívvel készülni a fotózásra, hogy a tárgy kitöltse a képet. A sportrendezvénytöl függöen a 100 - 500 mm közötti objektívek a legalkalmasabbak a megfelelö képkivágásra. Amennyiben digitális fényképezögéppel fotózunk, tartózkodjunk a digitális zoom használatától, mert rontja a kép felbontását és rosszabb nyomat készíthetö ezekröl a képekröl. A legnagyobb felbontást választva ezeken a gépeken jobb eredményt érhetünk el, ha a képet utólag a photoshop programban kroppoljuk.

 



​*
Panning*
Egy erösebb mozgás effektust érhetünk el, ha fényképezögépünkkel követjük az eseményeket, a mozgást (panning). Ez a technika sok gyakorlást igényel, hogy megfelelö eredményt kapjunk, de a képek nagyon izgalmasak lesznek. Figyelnünk kell arra, hogy a mozgás a film síkjával párhuzamosan történjen, hogy a fókusztávolság ne változzon. Válasszunk egy viszonylag lassú rekeszidöt, a mozgás sebességétöl függöen és a fókusztávolságot állítsuk be elöre, nagyjából arra a pontra, ahová a fotó tárgyát várjuk. Amikor a tárgy az adott pontra ér kezdjük el követni a kamerával, miközben exponálunk. Figyeljünk arra, hogy a mozgásunk egyforma legyen a tárggyal, a kamera ne rázkódjon és egy szintben maradjon. Azoknál a digitális kameráknál, ahol nincs mód manuálisan fókuszt állítani, mérjünk fényt és állítsunk fókuszt egy adott pontra, ahova a tárgyat várjuk. Ha lehetöség van rá megkérhetjük ismerösünket, hogy álljon az adott pontra, vagy ha ez nem lehetséges, akkor keressünk egy nagyjából függöleges vonalat azon a környéken és arra fókuszáljunk. Tartsuk az exponáló gombot ebben az állapotban félig lenyomva, míg a tárgyunk az adott pontra érkezik és exponáljunk, miközben a kamerával követjük a mozgást. A digitális kameráknál az eredményt azonnal visszanézhetjük, és tovább gyakorolhatunk, amíg megfelelö képet nem kapunk.

 



​*
Készítsünk képeket a sportolókról*
Ha lehetöségünk adódik az események elött, vagy után készítsünk csapat és egyéni képeket, melyen a sportolókat és résztvevöket örökítjük meg. Mindig érdekes téma az adott rendezvényen résztvevök megörökítése. A tévében, vagy a lelátón ülve az arcok nehezen kivehetök, az arckifejezéseket és érzéseket nehezebb visszaadni. Ezt próbáljuk meg megörökíteni, legyen szó profi sportolóról, vagy a lányunk úszóversenyéröl. A rendezvény végén próbáljunk meg közelebb kerülni a résztvevökhöz. Amennyiben elég közel tudunk jutni, ajánlott a vaku használata külsö és belsö fotózásnál egyaránt. A külsö fotózásnál ahhoz, hogy az arcot derítsük és a nap, vagy más (pl. baseball sapka) okozta árnyékok csökkentésére.
*
Alkalmazkodás teremsportokhoz*
A teremsportok egészen másfajta körülményeket teremtenek, ahol a világítás nem mindig kedvez a fotózáshoz. Figyeljünk arra, hogy a játékos fókuszban legyen, és amennyire lehet az objektív közepén, a kis mélységélesség miatt. Amennyiben lehet vakut használni (ellenörizzük a rendezökkel) figyeljünk a vakunk hatótávolságára. Azt is ellenörizzük, hogy a használni kívánt objektív tartományával kompatibilis-e vele. Ezeket az adatokat megtaláljuk a vaku leírásában.

 



​*
Biztonság*
Mindig tartsuk be a rendezöség utasításait! Ha nincs rendezöség, kövessük az ésszerüség szabályait. A fényképezéssel ne zavarjuk a résztvevöket, ez különösen vonatkozik a vaku használatára. Technikai sportoknál ügyeljünk arra, hogy biztonságos távolságot tartsunk a pálya szélén.
Egy jó képért, az adott pillanatban, nem éri meg kockáztatni a többi jó képet a jövöben.
Jó sport- és akciófotózást kívánunk! PhotoNet


Forrás: *www.photonet.hu*
​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Sportfotózás - képekben*

*Bessenyei Péter*, nagyszerű magyar ember, akire nagyon büszkék vagyunk ...
*www.besenyeipeter.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Február 18)

*Sportfotózás - képekben II.rész*

*Bessenyei Péter* repülős bemutatójáról csatolok pár felvételt. Forrás: *www.besenyeipeter.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Március 11)

*Digitális fotó kislexikon - CCD felbontás - megapixel*

*Ismertető:* A CCD a képkészítés lelke, a filmtekercset helyettesíti a digitális gépeknél. Ez a kb. 1-2 cm2-es érzékelő fény hatására állít elő a digitális jelet. A mai típusok 1-6 megapixeles kategóriába tartoznak, azaz akár 6 millió képelemnél is többet tudnak megjeleníteni. A professzionális gépek már átlépték a 10 megapixeles határt.

*Jó tanács:* a megapixel nem minden! A kép minősége sokban függ a gép egyéb paramétereitől, nagymértékben például az optikától. Egy jó optikával rendelkező 2-3 megapixeles gép által készített kép is lehet lényegesen szebb és részletgazdagabb, mint egy 4-5 megapixeles, de gyenge optikával készült fotó.
Vásárlási javallat: A 2-3 megapixel már elég lehet 10x15 -ös fényképek nyomtatására. A4-es nagyításhoz inkább a 3 megapixeles gépeket javasoljuk. Komolyabb munkákra a nagyobb, 4, vagy 4 megapixel feletti társaikat.

Forrás: *www.c-enter.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Március 11)

*Digitális fotó kislexikon - Memóriaméret - képformátum*

*Ismertető:* A digitális fényképezőgépek memóriakártyákon tárolják az elkészített fotókat. Több elterjedt kártyaformátum létezik - a SmartMedia, a CompactFlash, a Secure Digital (SD) kártya, a Smart Media.. Minden gyártó más-más kártyát használ, érdemes odafigyelni rá! A fényképezőgépek képesek tömörített formátumban tárolni a fotóinkat. Ezzel komoly helymegtakarítás érhető el, de számolnunk kell bizonyos minőségromlással.

A gépek általában JPEG formátumban tárolják a képeket. Ez a tömörítés veszteséges, de mivel a természetes képek tömörítésére fejlesztették ki, ezért egy nyaraláskor készült fénykép esetében nem lesz észrevehető. 

Bizonyos géptípusok képesek egyéb fájlformátumokat előállítani (video, hang.), amik eredményeképp természetesen ismételten memóriára van szükség.
Jó tanács: inkább nagy felbontáson fotózzunk tömörítéses eljárással, mint alacsony felbontáson, tömörítés nélkül! Hasonló memória foglaltság mellett jóval komolyabb munkalehetőség van egy nagyobb felbontású fotóval.

*Vásárlási javallat:* általában a gépek beépített/csomagolt memóriája csak néhány tesztkép elkészítésére elég. Mindenképp javasoljuk a gépnek megfelelő memóriakártya beszerzését.

Forrás: *www.c-enter.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Március 11)

*Digitális fotó kislexikon - Zoom és makro*

*Ismertető:* A fényképezőgépek ezen funkciója segít abban, hogy a fotókon ˝ránagyítsunk˝ a kiszemelt célpontra. Az ismertetőkben találunk digitális és optikai zoom értékeket. A digitális zoom a digitális kép szoftveres nagyítását takarja, azaz a képminőség látványosan romolhat. Az optikai zoommal a gép valós (lencséken alapuló) nagyítási értékeit adják meg, a képminőség nem romlik. A hagyományos fényképezőgépekben gondolkodva egy 3×-os zoom megközelítőleg 110 mm-es teleobjektívnek felel meg, míg a 8×-os, megközelítőleg 300 mm-esnek.
A makro funkciók segítségével egész közeli célpontról készíthetünk képeket. Érdemes keresni ezt a lehetőséget is a megvásárlandó gépünk esetében.

*Jó tanács:* a digitális zoom értékeivel nem érdemes annyira törődni. A lényeg az optika! A zoom-ot nem csak a távoli témák esetében tudja használni, hanem egy-egy pillanat kiemelésében, különleges módon való megragadásában is.

*Vásárlási javallat:* mérje fel, mire szeretné használni a gépet! Nagy optikai zoommal és egy jó makró funkcióval már a természetfotózás sem állhat távol Öntől!

Forrás: *www.c-enter.hu*​


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Március 11)

*Digitális fotó kislexikon - Egyéb fogalmak*

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="607"><tbody><tr><td align="left" valign="top" width="607"><table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="607"><tbody><tr><td align="left" valign="top" width="607">*Élességtartomány:* Az a tárgytávolság amin belül a témánk élesre állítható. 

*Mélységélesség:* A CCD felbontása következtében miatt az elkészült kép nem csak ott látható tisztának, ahol az gép valóban tűéles képet fotózott, hanem a közelebbi és távolabbi téma részleteken is. A még láthatóan éles tartományt ez előtt és mögött mélységélességnek nevezzük.

*Autofókusz - manuális fókusz:* a digitalis kamerák a témát automatikusan képesek fókuszálni. Komolyabb gépek esetében a felhasználó átveheti a géptől a fókuszálás folyamatát, ami elősegíti a gyorsabb és esetenként precízebb expozíciót.

*Rekeszszám:* A gépünk objektívén áthaladó fény mennyiségét a blende szabályozza. A fókusztávolság és a blende átmérőjének hányadosa a rekeszérték. Segítségével a mélységélesség befolyásolható, csökkenthető vagy növelhető.

*Zársebesség:* Fényképezéskor agépbe jutó fény mennyiségét a megvilágítás idejével is változtatni lehet. Ez az expozíciós idő. Szokásos értékei: 1/30, 1/60, 1/125, 1/250, 1/500... Segítségével például gyors mozgást is rögzíteni tudunk.

*Fehéregynesúly:* Színes felvételeken a fotó színei az adott körülmények szerint módosulhatnak. Így történhet meg, hogy egy neonfényben készült fotó minden színe ˝kékes˝, egy lámpánál készült fotó minden színe ˝sárgás˝. Ennek kiküszöbölésére a gép a fehér alapfényhez igazítva korrigálni képes a torzulásokat. A komolyabb képeken az automata fehéregyensúly mellett manuális állítási lehetőség is megtalálható.

*Érzékenység (ISO):* A CCD fényérzékenységét a már korábban - a filmek esetében - használt ISO értékben adják meg. Általában a gépek ISO 100-as alapértékkel dolgoznak, de az érzékenység a jobb gépeknél növelhető. Érdemes figyelni a magas érzékenységnél megjelenő szemcséződésre.


</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" height="16" width="607"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>Forrás: *www.c-enter.hu*


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Március 22)

*Fotoshop pps*

Hali! :..:

Csatolok egy *pps*-t néhány képről, 
mely képeken javítás előtt látható a modell, 
majd javítás után mi lett belőle... 
*!!!DÖBBENET!!!* Milyen nagy különbségek vannak!!!
Számomra nagyon meglepő, mire nem képes a digitális technika!!!

Megjegyzés: a képek DEMO-k, szakmai szemmel nézzük!

Üdv. M.T.E.


----------



## Rezso (2007 Március 23)

??? Semmivel sem hatekonyabb, mint nehany sor.


----------



## Forex (2007 Április 8)

A fotózás engem is érdekel  Rendszerint nyaralásból származó emlékekkel kötöm össze. Pl. Albumom.com az egyik kedvencem. Itt sok érdekes élményleírást találtam
már, fotókkal illusztrálva persze. Az oldal lényege, hogy bárki beküldheti utazásával
kapcsolatos élményeit erre az oldalra. Az ilyen oldalakat fontosnak tartom, hiszen ez
alapján más emberek is könnyebben választhatnak maguknak desztinációt.


--
Egy pénzügyi tanácsadó


----------



## prokop (2007 Április 23)

nagyon jo ez a topic. Gratulalok 2003mt! Es koszonet.


----------



## prokop (2007 Április 23)

"*!!!DÖBBENET!!!* Milyen nagy különbségek vannak!!!
Számomra nagyon meglepő, mire nem képes a digitális technika!!!"
Ez elszomorito, mint megdobbento. Az ember azt hinne 2007ben mar digitalis terhoditas 100%osan kielegit ugyu az amatorok, mint a profik igenyeit, de nem igy van. Es nemcsak a fotozas teruleten,hanem pl hangtechnika eseteben is a minosegit az analog kutyuk nyujtjak. Az mas teszta, hogy 99.9% usernek jo digitalis minosege, de ez nem jelenti, hogy ez a minosegibb. Majd meglatjuk mit hoz a jovo.


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Április 28)

*Köszi!*



prokop írta:


> nagyon jo ez a topic. Gratulalok 2003mt! Es koszonet.



Kedves "Prokop"! Köszi a gratulációt! Üdv. M.T.E.:..:


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Június 25)

Digitalis manipulacio mar resze a mai fotozasnak, es profiknal meg inkabb hasznalatos, de ez nem a fo problema. A legnagyobb gond a digitalis fotozasban, Internettel osszekotve a "Piracy" tele van az Internet gyonyoru fotokkal, es mindenfele latni oket az eredeti szerzo engedelye nelkul. 
Ezert is csak kis meretu fotokat toltok az online galeriamban, max 800-pixel, as java resze vizjegyes azoknak is, de mar lattam salyat fotomat mas oldalakon, es nem is ismertem az illetot aki elmentette. Ez a szomoru helyzet. 
Minden foto amit erre az oldalra toltok, salyat keszitmeny. Remelem nem bantottam meg senkit evvel, es akinek nem inge, nem veszi magara. 

Udv


UI: 2003mte, nagyon szep fenyekkel dolgozol, Gratula a munkadhoz!


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Június 25)

*Re: Janika911*



Janika911 írta:


> ...
> UI: 2003mte, nagyon szep fenyekkel dolgozol, Gratula a munkadhoz!



Kedves "*Janika911*"! Köszi a gratulációt  ! 
Érdeklődnék, melyik képről vagy képekről volna szó, 
ahol "szép fények" vannak??? 
Üdv. M.T.E. :..:


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Június 26)

Hat legtobb feltoltott fotod tetszik, es a repulosek is. Nekem is van egy par legibemutatos kepem, de sajna nagyon paras volt a levego tavaly juniusban, es sok messzirol keszult fotom nem lett eles a nagy para miatt, plusz napsutessel majdnem szemben voltunk. Szeretem a szep tiszta, s szaraz napot kek eggel es szep kis baranyfelhokkel...


----------



## 2003mte (2007 Június 26)

*Re: Janika911*

Kedves "*Janika911*"!

Még egyszer köszi :23:, de csak részben tudom az elismerést elfogadni, mivel csak részben saját fotók, amiket feltöltök.
... 'Asszem' így becsületesen EZT BEVALLANI NEM SZÉGYEN, nemde??? 
Évekkel ezelőtt, még sulis koromban, tanultam meg fényképezni "amatőr" szinten. 
Suli befejezése után, *CSAK önszorgalom*ból foglalkoztat a fényképezés, ezért is vettem 
(részletre) egy fényképezős telefont, AMIKOR és OTT meglátom a pillanatot, akkor KLIKK. 
... Amúgy, *nagyon szeretem a szép képeket!!!*. 
Nagy gyűjtője vagyok a szép képeknek (legalább is ennek tartom magamat), így a feltöltött képek
részben saját képek, részben pedig innen-onnan a Nagyvilágból elmentett "gyűjtemény"-ből valók.
Inkább a természetből, virágok, állatok képei tetszenek, de újabban a sportképek is érdekelnek, 
mivel egyik évben, nem is túl régen, láthattam *Bessenyei Péter*-t "élő"-ben repülni. 
Számomra felejthetetlen élmény marad a Thököly Repülőtéren megszervezett légi bemutatós nap. 
A repülős képeknél jeleztem a képek forrását, mely szerint a *Bessenyei Péter* honlapjáról töltöttem le-, 
illetve fel ide, mivel azt gondoltam, ezeket *a képeket meg kell osztani* Veletek, itt *a CanadaHun *oldalon.

Üdv. M.T.E. :..:


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Június 27)

Mte, En is amator fotos vagyok. Sose jartam fotos suliba. Mindent baratoktol, meg Internetrol tanulatm meg... Koszonjuk a fotokat, meg ha nem is salyat keszites..


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Július 4)

2003mte írta:


> Hali! :..:
> Csatolok egy *pps*-t néhány képről,
> mely képeken javítás előtt látható a modell,
> majd javítás után mi lett belőle...
> ...



Kicsit feleleveniteném a photoshop témát. Tanulságosnak találom ezt a pps-t, de megegyezhetünk abban, h a túlkozmetikázás már a giccs kategóriája, nem? Úgyis lehet látni, ha nagyon belenyúltak a képbe (elvesztődnek a részletek, kicsit életlen is lesz), úgyhogy a jó szeműeket nem fogják becsapni.
Üdv!


----------



## nagyi2 (2007 Október 9)

Igaz még nem olvastam végig,de eddig is sokat segít.


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 16)

*angyalkám*

Teljesen amatör vagyok a fotozásban de nagyon szerretem csinálni, itt küldök 2 szobor részletet, lehet hogy nem olyan jó, de ez van!


----------



## Janika911 (2007 November 17)

Angyalkam, Sajna a 2 kozul egyik sincs fokuszban, de kis meretben nem rosszak. 
Csak folytasd, es gyakorolj...


----------



## durcy (2007 November 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 23)




----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 23)

*angyalkám*

Őszi képek, még javitani kell a módszeren!! Csinálom!!:555:


----------



## angyalkám (2007 November 27)

*angyalkám*

őszi képek


----------



## skandrea (2009 Január 13)

Nem tudom tud-e segíteni valaki, olyan kérdésem lenne, h. PANTONE színkódokat át tud-e valaki konvertálni RAL-ra. A férjemnek vannak megrendelései Belgiumból és pantone kódot adnak meg, itt meg csak ral-ba tudnak színt keverni.
Ha van valakinek ilyen programja, vagy át tudja konvertálni nagyon megköszönném. 
Pantone kód: 2612U
2602U
254U (Ez a három lila)
320C
321C (Ez a kettő türkiz szerű)
Köszi, szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## katubabu (2009 Február 9)

canon 870 is van valakinek?


----------



## katubabu (2009 Február 9)

ja igen a kérdés lényege az h vhol olvastam h lehet előlapot venni hozzá, és annak segytségével obit rápakloni (konkrétan én makrot szeretnék)

nos, van e ilyen mert tartozékot nem találtam sehol


----------



## Edit79 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok! 
Remélem jó helyen járok a kérdésemmel. Eddig csak kattintgattam, de most tudatosabban szeretném csinálni. Canon powershot A520-hoz van esetleg vkinek használati útmutatója? És a digitális fotózás az alapoktól c. könyv?
Köszönöm!
Edit


----------



## eto demerzel (2010 Január 27)

hello, meg eleg uj vagyok a fotozas teren. csinaltam is par foto: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ reszint nikon d60 -t es fujifilm finepix s6500fd hasznaltam. nagyon orulnek a velemenyezesnek. elore is kosz.


----------



## Bertuccio (2010 Január 31)

eto demerzel írta:


> hello, meg eleg uj vagyok a fotozas teren. csinaltam is par foto: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ reszint nikon d60 -t es fujifilm finepix s6500fd hasznaltam. nagyon orulnek a velemenyezesnek. elore is kosz.




Röviden: Szerintem zseniálisak!!!!


----------



## Harsanyi.Noryka_ (2010 Február 5)

Szia!

Akkor tehetséges vagy, mert én is új vagyok, de nekem nincsenek ilyen szuper képeim .
Nekem Canon 400D-m van, okos kis gép szeretem nagyon.
Csak így tovább!!!! 



eto demerzel írta:


> hello, meg eleg uj vagyok a fotozas teren. csinaltam is par foto: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ reszint nikon d60 -t es fujifilm finepix s6500fd hasznaltam. nagyon orulnek a velemenyezesnek. elore is kosz.


----------



## Bertuccio (2010 Július 22)

Nem akarom egyesével beszúrni a fotóim ezért az elérhetőségeket teszem ide.

Panoramio:
http://www.panoramio.com/user/2591283

Photoblog:
http://www.photoblog.com/bertuccio


----------



## vali1 (2010 Augusztus 14)

Kedves Fórumozók! Sziasztok!

Lehetséges, hogy van valakinek Máté Olga fotóalbuma? Vagy a neten, hol lehet megtalálni a fotóit?

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Arianwen (2010 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok,

Én *Sony Alfa 350*-es gépet használok és eléggé meg vagyok vele elégedve habár egy Nikon D300-t szivesen elfoganék. 

A munkám itt nézhetitek meg... Arianwenn


----------



## Arianwen (2010 Augusztus 24)

Bertuccio írta:


> Nem akarom egyesével beszúrni a fotóim ezért az elérhetőségeket teszem ide.
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/2591283
> 
> Photoblog:
> http://www.photoblog.com/bertuccio



Helló Bertuccio,

Megnéztem a képeidet...nekem különösen a "Somló vára" nyerte el a tetszésemet de még sok szép fotót találni az albumodban. 
Látom próbákozol az hdr-el is...csak igy tovább!


----------



## eto demerzel (2011 Május 25)

Janika911 írta:


> Digitalis manipulacio mar resze a mai fotozasnak, es profiknal meg inkabb hasznalatos, de ez nem a fo problema. A legnagyobb gond a digitalis fotozasban, Internettel osszekotve a "Piracy" tele van az Internet gyonyoru fotokkal, es mindenfele latni oket az eredeti szerzo engedelye nelkul.
> Ezert is csak kis meretu fotokat toltok az online galeriamban, max 800-pixel, as java resze vizjegyes azoknak is, de mar lattam salyat fotomat mas oldalakon, es nem is ismertem az illetot aki elmentette. Ez a szomoru helyzet.
> Minden foto amit erre az oldalra toltok, salyat keszitmeny. Remelem nem bantottam meg senkit evvel, es akinek nem inge, nem veszi magara.
> 
> ...



igen ez igy van. sajnos sok az engedly nelkul felhasznalt foto. en is vizjefyet hasznalok, bar nm szeretem. ront a kep elvezhetosegen. ha meg a fotomat mas oldalon latom, akkor reszint orulok mert lam van valami ami masnak is tetszik, reszint meg nem.


----------



## eto demerzel (2011 Május 25)

Bertuccio írta:


> Röviden: Szerintem zseniálisak!!!!



kosz szepen. azert van meg mit dolgozni. szerintem nem letezik olyan hogy innen mar nincs mit tanulni, mindent tudunk a fotozasrol. bar lehet hogy ez csak szamomra igaz.


----------



## eto demerzel (2011 Május 25)

Arianwen írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Én *Sony Alfa 350*-es gépet használok és eléggé meg vagyok vele elégedve habár egy Nikon D300-t szivesen elfoganék.
> 
> A munkám itt nézhetitek meg... Arianwenn



hello. megneztem a kepeidet. sok jo foto van koztuk. bar nekem hianyzik az ember. volt olyan kep is aminek tul nagy volt a kontrasztja. bar lehet hogy hdr akart lenni.tovabbi jo munkat.


----------



## Bertuccio (2014 Február 8)

Arianwen írta:


> Helló Bertuccio,
> 
> Megnéztem a képeidet...nekem különösen a "Somló vára" nyerte el a tetszésemet de még sok szép fotót találni az albumodban.
> Látom próbákozol az hdr-el is...csak igy tovább!


Bocsánat csak most olvastam el. Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 12)

*Ritkán látott történelmi fotók *


1920. V. György angol király hintója mellett egy koldus fut.











1909. A Brooklyn-híd építése






1933. A Life magazin riportere Göbbelst készül meginterjúvolni. A fotósa abban a pillanatban fényképezte le a propagandaminisztert, amikor az megtudta, hogy a riporter zsidó.






1945. Hiroshima látképe a bomba után néhány nappal.






1945. Wöbbelini koncentrációs tábor felszabadítása.






1950. Fidel Castro és Che Guevara, mint szobatársak Mexikóvárosban.






1910 körül. Lionel Walter Rothschild háziasított zebráival húzott kocsin hajt át London belvárosán.






1911. 146-an haltak meg New York legnagyobb ipari katasztrófájában a Triangle Shirtwaist vállalat épülettüzében. A képen rendőr nézi a gyár felső emeleteiről utcára zuhant munkások holttesteit. A tűz elől menekülő emberek súlya alatt összeomlott az egyetlen tűzlétra.






1912. Az elsüllyedt Mildred. Salakot szállított Newportból Londonba, amikor St Ives-nál zátonyra futott.






1913. Bolgárok, háborús bűnös törököket végeznek ki az első Balkán háborúban.






1928. Kertész André – Meudon, Párizs külvárosi negyed.






1941. Szingapúri ópium barlang.






1944. George Junius Stinney a legfiatalabb kivégzett bűnöző az USA-ban. A 14 éves fiú gyerekgyilkosságért villamosszékben végezte, Dél-Karolinában.






1966. Londoni katonai parádén elájult az egyik királyi gárdista.






1920. Indiai maharadzsa lánya az általa elejtett párducon ül.






1923. Az eredeti Moulin Rouge (Vörös Malom) épülete a Montmartre-on Párizsban.














1941. Ló-gázálarc






1941. Pearl Harbor elleni japán támadás.








1943. Nagyon ritka fotó. Szovjet felségjelű repülők a Niagara felett. A szovjeteknek szánt repülőket teszteli az amerikai légierő.











1993. A királynő kipróbálja az Enfield gépkarabélyt.








(x)
*Szöveg: JTom | Forrás:RitkánLáthatóTörténelem*


----------



## Mytia (2014 Június 12)

Beleolvasgatva a fórumba, én két nagyon nem profi gépecskével kapcsolatban szeretnék kérdezni (ajándékba lesz egy amatőr hobbifotós ifjú családtagnak, akinek még nem akarunk tükörreflexes gépet venni mindenféle tartozékokkal, mert nem tudni, hogy tényleg komolyabban el akar-e indulni a fotózás vonalon): melyiket érdemesebb venni Pentax X5-öt vagy Fujifilm FinePix HS25-öt? Csak mert a tesztfotók alapján az én avatatlan szemem nem nagyon lát különbséget, de én abszolút nem vagyok otthon a témában, valamint mennyire komolyak az egyéb technikai különbségek, amelyek számítanak, mert nekem sok mindenben nagyon egyformának tűnnek? 

http://www.arukereso.hu/digitalis-fenykepezogep-c40/pentax/x-5-p115337744/#properties 

http://www.arukereso.hu/digitalis-fenykepezogep-c40/fujifilm/finepix-hs25-p80593009/#properties 

Előre is köszönöm szépen a válaszokat!!!


----------



## Haár László (2014 Június 25)

Nikon d 7100-a van esetleg valakinek?


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Július 5)

Mytia írta:


> Beleolvasgatva a fórumba, én két nagyon nem profi gépecskével kapcsolatban szeretnék kérdezni (ajándékba lesz egy amatőr hobbifotós ifjú családtagnak, akinek még nem akarunk tükörreflexes gépet venni mindenféle tartozékokkal, mert nem tudni, hogy tényleg komolyabban el akar-e indulni a fotózás vonalon): melyiket érdemesebb venni Pentax X5-öt vagy Fujifilm FinePix HS25-öt? Csak mert a tesztfotók alapján az én avatatlan szemem nem nagyon lát különbséget, de én abszolút nem vagyok otthon a témában, valamint mennyire komolyak az egyéb technikai különbségek, amelyek számítanak, mert nekem sok mindenben nagyon egyformának tűnnek?
> 
> http://www.arukereso.hu/digitalis-fenykepezogep-c40/pentax/x-5-p115337744/#properties
> 
> ...



Bár nem vagyok profi fotos, csak érdekel a fotózás, első olvasatra és ez az árából is kitűnik a Fujifilm a nagyobb tudású gép - ha nem is sokkal - a kettő közül (30x optikai zoom)... A meghatározó tulajdonságok tudás szemponjából: 
*Optika / zoom, fókusztávolság*
*Expozíció / záridő, Érzékenység (ISO) *- ezek alapján a Fuji a komolyabb objektívvel rendelkező gép. Ha az ár nem akadályozó tényező akkor ezt érdemes választani. Bár egy kezdőnek a Pentax gép is teljesen megfelel /komoly név ebben a világban/....hát ennyit tudnák mondani így hirtelenjében, ha evvel tudtam segíteni...


----------



## Mytia (2014 Július 5)

Köszönöm


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Július 14)

Saját képek - MA
Jó szórakozást kívánok!
Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Július 16)

Naplemente:
---------------
- ISO 200
- 85mm
- f/16
- 1/125


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Július 17)

Felhők MA:
- 1/160 s
- f/10
- ISO 100
- 85mm


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

Szaisztok. Nikon d7100-at használ esetleg valaki?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

Van esetleg tapasztalata valakinek sigma 70-200-as objektivvel?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

Vásároltam Tokina 20-35-ös objektívet az e-bayen, használ esetleg valaki nikon géphez?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

Szintén kérdezném, hogy tokina 28-80-as objektivvel van -e tapasztalat? az e-bayen nézegetem egy ideje?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

Tudna esetleg valaki segíteni, hogy infra fotók készítéséhez mi szükséges?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

Nikon d7100-as géphez milyen portrémarkolatot tudnátok ajánlani?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

Szerintetek eskövőfotózáshoz fix vagy zoom objektivet célszerű vásárolni?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

mi a véleményetek?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

vélemény?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

vélemény?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

vélemény?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

mit gondoltok a képről? hibák?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

vélemény?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

mit gondoltok a képről? hibák?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

vélemény?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

vélemény?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

mit gondoltok?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

balcsi feeling


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

vélemény?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

vélemény?


----------



## Haár László (2014 Július 21)

hastánc fesztivál..


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Július 21)

Haár László írta:


> hastánc fesztivál..



nem tudom mit szeretnél hallani, azt semm, hogy milyen szinten állsz a fotózáshoz - ha jól nézem ez a fórum nem nagyon aktiv ahhoz, ha visszaigazolást vársz - nekem egyébbként tetszenek a képeid, bár nem vagyok profi fotos, csak egy embeke aki időnként fotozgat meg rajzolgat is - így azt mondanám kompoziciós szempontból nincs nagy hiba bennük... A virágos képek, a poche meg a balati kép nagyon jó - ezekből nem lehet többet kihozni. Az attila című férfi portréról annyit mondanék, hogy nem szerencsés ha napszemüvegben fotózunk valakit, ráadásul rendesen csillog is a szemüveg - és ez szerintem elég zavaró - a kezeivel is kéne valmit csinálni kompoziciós szempontból, met így ahogy most van az gáz... A macskás kép klasszis, a modelles képeken talán többet nolyosoghatnának a hölgyek... A nóra az szuper lett...


----------



## Horkanto (2014 Július 21)

ha képeid művészi megitélése érdekel szerencsésebb lenne kimondottan fotozással foglakozó oldalakra feltöltened őket...
mint pl. a [HIDE] http://www.fotovilag.hu/ vagy az http://1x.com/ - ez egy külföldi oldal, amire magyar fotosok is küldenek be képeket, tanulságos nézegetni az ide feltöltött képeket... [/HIDE]


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Augusztus 15)

A HOYA Circular PL szűrő használata:

http://www.hoyafilter.com/hoya/products/pro1digitalfilterseries/pro1dcircularpl/


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Október 2)

*IGAZI, kanadai juhar - MA!*

Most kicsit jobban érthető, hogy miért is ennek a fának a levele van a kanadai zászló közepében?

A képek: (kicsinyített) 800x600 pixel méretben!
Készült: Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-WX150 géppel
*
SAJÁT KÉPEK! - NEM MÓDOSÍTOTT KÉPEK !*

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------

